# Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

Can anyone recommend anywhere I've not been yet?

Done-
Phoenix
Duck Egg
Ritzy
Speedy Noodle
Wetherspoons
Trinity
Semas

And some other places, probably.

*Breakfast, Dinner, Tea


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

Kenfucky
MacShiteys
Greggs


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

Done them all.

And that poncey pizza place.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2011)

san marinos?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Franco Manca


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Done them all.
> 
> And that poncey pizza place.



Subway, Costa, Starfucks, Vera Cruz


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2011)

Anywhere in Brixton Village.

that brick box gallett place if you like melted cheese.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 6, 2011)

Cafe Max - Station Road (Portuguese Cafe)
The Roti Caravan - Station Road (has a little sit down bit in it sometimes)
Fujiyama
The Albert - they do food all day till 9pm now. Cheap and cheerful

All of these come with the nipsla seal of approval. As does Quimmy's suggestion.

ETA - Quimmy's suggestion of San Marino.  Not Brixton Village.  I haven't really eaten in there at any point as I can only get there evenings/weekends and it's too busy.  Might be better weekdays.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Bird still not making you lunch?


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 6, 2011)

For some cheap and tasty North African food, go to the place at the beginning of Brixton Station Road opposite San Marinos. They do great soups, tagines, barbecued meats and koskos. The post-meal mint tea is guaranteed to hit the spot.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2011)

Electric Social food is good.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2011)

Where's electric social?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

Kao Sarn at BV main entrance. Open late all nights (10 I think). Be prepared for a wait.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where's electric social?



Opposite Tesco, the old Gold Coast.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Where's Tesco?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2011)

oh,yeah.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Can anyone recommend anywhere I've not been yet?



You tried any of the places in Brixton Village yet? I def recommend Brick Box and Casa Morita, both well fit and cheap


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2011)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> You tried any of the places in Brixton Village yet? I def recommend Brick Box and Casa Morita, both well fit and cheap



That's the first time I've heard casa morita described as cheap.  Consensus up til now seemed to be expensive if you actually wanted to be full when you left.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

Wide selection to peruse here:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/09/jay-rayner-brixton-village-unit

 Kaosarn has a good reputation, but I've seen queues outside on a wet Wednesday evening
http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2:30398/kaosarn


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> san marinos?



Done.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Subway, Costa, Starfucks, Vera Cruz



Done them all except Starbucks.



nipsla said:


> Cafe Max - Station Road (Portuguese Cafe)
> The Roti Caravan - Station Road (has a little sit down bit in it sometimes)
> Fujiyama
> The Albert - they do food all day till 9pm now. Cheap and cheerful



Done them all apart from Cafe Max- is that the one inbetween Footlocker & Argos?


uk benzo said:


> For some cheap and tasty North African food, go to the place at the beginning of Brixton Station Road opposite San Marinos. They do great soups, tagines, barbecued meats and koskos. The post-meal mint tea is guaranteed to hit the spot.



Done. And yes, it is pretty good. 



Kanda said:


> Electric Social food is good.



Done (well, some nibbles after work at someone's leaving do).



TruXta said:


> Kao Sarn at BV main entrance. Open late all nights (10 I think). Be prepared for a wait.



Dinner, not tea.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> That's the first time I've heard casa morita described as cheap. Consensus up til now seemed to be expensive if you actually wanted to be full when you left.



I guess it depends on what dish you choose and how hungry you are. Either it's really tasty. Esp he chicken tostadas


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not recommending it as a dinner date destination - it's still pub grub after all - but the Albert food has _vastly_ improved now. They're using loads more fresh produce and have chefs employed full time.

I'm not sure what time they stop serving food though, but it's later than before.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

Khamsa on Acre Lane is nice if you like North African food. Lots of merguez and tagine dishes.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Done them all apart from Cafe Max- is that the one inbetween Footlocker & Argos?



Nope. It's on Brixton Station Rd in one of the arches opposite the rec.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm not recommending it as a dinner date destination - it's still pub grub after all - but the Albert food has _vastly_ improved now. They're using loads more fresh produce and have chefs employed full time.
> 
> I'm not sure what time they stop serving food though, but it's later than before.



Huh. Was in there on Saturday and looked at the menu board on the wall thinking that's way too cheap to be nice.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> You tried any of the places in Brixton Village yet? I def recommend Brick Box and Casa Morita, both well fit and cheap



Never been to Brixton Village, seems a bit wanky.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Never been to Brixton Village, seems a bit wanky.



Open your mind, onket!


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Huh. Was in there on Saturday and looked at the menu board on the wall thinking that's way too cheap to be nice.



The beer & burger works out at about 90p for the burger & chips. I think if you choose wine it's about 10p.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Open your mind, onket!



Bit far to be there & back to work within the hour anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Brixton Space?


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> The beer & burger works out at about 90p for the burger & chips. I think if you choose wine it's about 10p.



It is ridiculously cheap indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Never heard of it.



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-space-tapas-cafe-bar-on-brixton-water-lane.274148/


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It is ridiculously cheap indeed.



Shame the only cheap beer they sell is piss.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

Right.

I'm after somewhere to have my dinner break, people. Somewhere like The Phoenix or Semas or that place in the arch that does the good mint tea.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you tried Wetherspoons?


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

See post #1.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Cafe Sitifis just around the corner from Fujiyama do superb Sunday brunches- the eggs benedict/royale/florentine are great. Their cakes/pastries are pretty good too. Not pricey at all.


----------



## Janh (Dec 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> ...
> 
> Done them all apart from Cafe Max- is that the one inbetween Footlocker & Argos?
> 
> ....



Cafe Max gets my vote and that new Thai cafe next to Rosies called Yum-D.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Have you tried Wetherspoons?



Gotcha


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

TruXta said:
			
		

> It is ridiculously cheap indeed.



Has anyone had it yet?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2011)

Janh said:


> Cafe Max gets my vote and that new Thai cafe next to Rosies called Yum-D.



Not tried yum-d yet, it looks well erm yum. Are the any dishes you'd recommend?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone had it yet?



Not me.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Weatherspoons is the best destination, whatever the occasion.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 6, 2011)

Dogstar does pizzas


----------



## Janh (Dec 6, 2011)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Not tried yum-d yet, it looks well erm yum. Are the any dishes you'd recommend?


The pad thai I had was excellent.


----------



## paolo (Dec 6, 2011)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Weatherspoons is the best destination, whatever the occasion.



Universal appeal - whether you've just got your JSA through, or your pension money. There's something for everyone.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone had it yet?



Food in The Albert?

I have.

Perfectly edible.

But might as well go to Wetherspoons for a burger, chips & beer as the follow-up pint is cheaper.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brixton Space?


Space is good. And friendly


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Cafe Sitifis just around the corner from Fujiyama do superb Sunday brunches- the eggs benedict/royale/florentine are great. Their cakes/pastries are pretty good too. Not pricey at all.



I second this suggestion.  One of my favourite places and I'm fussy about food.  The owner is Algerian and lovely.  I recommend the mixed meze - huge plate of very tasty food for £4.75. Paninis are also good.

I also like Cafe Max for cheap and cheerful bacon sandwiches and the like and the coffee is nice. Yum D does decent Thai food.  Curry Ono (next to YumD) is also good for Japanese curry.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Onket said:


> Food in The Albert?
> 
> I have.
> 
> ...



How about eating in the Albert, then off-license for a can to drink while walking down to Wetherspoons for a follow-up pint?


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2011)

The food in The Albert is no better than Wetherspoons. Quite tempted by the can, though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Kao Sarn at BV main entrance. Open late all nights (10 I think). Be prepared for a wait.


Went there once and thought it was deeply average.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 8, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Went there once and thought it was deeply average.



Agreed. I don't get it either. However, you can bring your own booze


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2011)

For Eritrean there's Asmara on Coldharbour, but better still go to Adulis up at the Oval end of Brixton Road.  Love Adulis


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Adulis ftw. Only thing is they could do with is a better beer selection.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2011)

Are any of the eateries opposite the barrier block on CHL any good?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Are any of the eateries opposite the barrier block on CHL any good?



Please refresh my memory.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Please refresh my memory.


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=coldharbour lane&ll=51.462604,-0.109413&spn=0.009131,0.022638&hnear=Coldharbour Ln, London SE5 9QH, United Kingdom&gl=uk&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6&layer=c&cbll=51.462643,-0.109289&panoid=ENwi7CRLu2ggD0vMnEWjuQ&cbp=12,80.96,,0,2.64

Majestic Restaurant
My Father's Place
etc


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like a bunch of greasy spoons and chicken shops to me.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Looks like a bunch of greasy spoons and chicken shops to me.


http://www.london-eating.co.uk/5022.htm

possibly not an entirely impartial review


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2011)

That sounds nice. I've heard mixed things about Nigerian food tbh. The music bit would be cool.


----------



## supercity (Dec 9, 2011)

I went to Casa Sibilla in the market the other week. Italian. Food superb, and wine from £12/bottle.


----------



## Onket (Dec 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Looks like a bunch of greasy spoons



Perfect. This is the sort of thing I was after. Anyone tried them?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2011)

Onket said:


> Perfect. This is the sort of thing I was after. Anyone tried them?



Don't get me wrong, that wasn't meant as a value judgment. Not tried any of them myself, so no help really.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 9, 2011)

supercity said:


> I went to Casa Sibilla in the market the other week. Italian. Food superb, and wine from £12/bottle.



I looked at their dinner menu a couple of weeks ago. Very pricey.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 9, 2011)

supercity said:


> I went to Casa Sibilla in the market the other week. Italian. Food superb, and wine from £12/bottle.


Glad you had a good meal there. I had a very different experience myself although I didn't actually get a chance to eat anything. We were given a seat and told someone would be over with a menu and to take a drinks order. After trying to get their attention several times we were given a menu 20mins later and they took a drinks order. After another 20minutes and still no drinks, we left. Would have left much sooner if we had not been sat to a rather attractive couple of ladies who were finding our predicament a great source of amusement. They said their food was tasty but meagre and overpriced. The lasagne main was £13 IIRC and looked like a starter portion.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2011)

what a shame to have such a bad experience - not what you want on a night out... we don't get to go to BV very often but we did once go to Casa Sibilia and we had amazing food and very reasonably priced for the quality of what we had and the portions certainly weren't meagre.  It was a busy night too.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> what a shame to have such a bad experience - not what you want on a night out... we don't get to go to BV very often but we did once go to Casa Sibilia and we had amazing food and very reasonably priced for the quality of what we had and the portions certainly weren't meagre. It was a busy night too.



^^ This.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> what a shame to have such a bad experience - not what you want on a night out... we don't get to go to BV very often but we did once go to Casa Sibilia and we had amazing food and very reasonably priced for the quality of what we had and the portions certainly weren't meagre. It was a busy night too.



Sibilia is pretty good but the other places win out for allowing you to bring booze


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Sibilia is pretty good but the other places win out for allowing you to bring booze



yes.. that's a great advantage.  Which ones are those?


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about Brixton, I don't even know where it is


----------



## story (Dec 12, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Glad you had a good meal there. I had a very different experience myself although I didn't actually get a chance to eat anything. We were given a seat and told someone would be over with a menu and to take a drinks order. After trying to get their attention several times we were given a menu 20mins later and they took a drinks order. After another 20minutes and still no drinks, we left. Would have left much sooner if we had not been sat to a rather attractive couple of ladies who were finding our predicament a great source of amusement. They said their food was tasty but meagre and overpriced. The lasagne main was £13 IIRC and looked like a starter portion.



I've always had excellent food in generous portions at Cafe Sibilla, but really really slow and ropey service. Had to wait for the menu, for drinks, for the food, for the bill; we once had to wait for chairs.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. that's a great advantage. Which ones are those?



A lot are licensed now but you can still BYO at Elephant, Kao Sarn and Mama Lan's.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2011)

Hendo's new favourite is Café Max on Brixton Station Road - after we got a large bacon roll, a steak sandwich, two lattes and a Sagres for less than ten quid on Sunday.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 12, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Hendo's new favourite is Café Max on Brixton Station Road - after we got a large bacon roll, a steak sandwich, two lattes and a Sagres for less than ten quid on Sunday.



Cafe Max is the nuts  Great coffee and food and v friendly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Ms T said:


> A lot are licensed now but you can still BYO at Elephant, Kao Sarn and Mama Lan's.



we haven't tried those yet... might try to give them a go.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Cafe Max is the nuts  Great coffee and food and v friendly.



Yeah, we often go for coffe on a Sunday morning after buying veg and stuff.  Haven't had much of the food but hendo was very impressed with his steak sarnie.  I like the fact there's always someone with a cheeky beer or glass of red at 11am!


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2011)

Ms T said:


> A lot are licensed now but you can still BYO at Elephant, Kao Sarn and Mama Lan's.



add Honest burgers to that list, where you can pay in Brixton pounds, by text


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2011)

leanderman said:


> add Honest burgers to that list, where you can pay in Brixton pounds, by text



It's got a license now, sadly.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It's got a license now, sadly.



True - but they still let me open some wine without charge. Worth trying


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

I'm about to post up a mahoosive food guide on BrixtonBuzz, so would appreciate more opinions and feedback on new restaurants and cafes here, please!


----------



## twistedAM (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm about to post up a mahoosive food guide on BrixtonBuzz, so would appreciate more opinions and feedback on *new* restaurants and cafes here, please!


 
More importantly don't forget the old ones that were here before the breeze-ins with their venture capitalist backing arrived.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> More importantly don't forget the old ones that were here before the breeze-ins with their venture capitalist backing arrived.


Oh, don't worry about that! 

I'm not writing the guide though - I'm not enough of a foodie - but it is gong to be very comprehensive (although I imagine not everyone will agree with the writer's opinions).


----------



## twistedAM (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, don't worry about that!


 
I'll recommend Negril and Vera Cruz; the two places I go to most often at the moment.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I'll recommend Negril and Vera Cruz; the two places I go to most often at the moment.


They're already both in the guide - Negrill gets four stars but Vera Cruz failed to impress the writer as much, with two stars.

I'm sure there'll be some lively debate when we post it up (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## twistedAM (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> They're already both in the guide - Negrill gets four stars but Vera Cruz failed to impress the writer as much, with two stars.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be some lively debate when we post it up (hopefully tomorrow).


 
Mmmm, not as good overall as the Phoenix but their chips are just as good. Admittedly just working my way through the menu.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Mmmm, not as good overall as the Phoenix but their chips are just as good. Admittedly just working my way through the menu.


The Phoenix is one of just three places (I think) to get a hallowed 5 star rating!


----------



## footballerslegs (May 28, 2013)

If it can stretch as far as Stockwell Road then O Cantinho de Portugal should be on there... Great food, friendly service, great atmosphere for football and family friendly. Prices have gone up a bit recently (but haven't they everywhere?) but you can still get a steak dinner and a Sagres from the bar menu for cheap eats.


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm about to post up a mahoosive food guide on BrixtonBuzz, so would appreciate more opinions and feedback on new restaurants and cafes here, please!



Nice one. Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## trabuquera (May 29, 2013)

Two places in the so-called Village which are absolutely not wanky in the slightest:

RANCHO DE LALO. Vast heaping platefuls of solid Colombian food  ... mostly meat, beans, starch - NOT trendy, or veggie-friendly, or a whole new culinary horizon for anyone. But really really good and very nice people. The other Colombian restaurant further in to the covered area is OK but not as good as Lalo's.

HAPPY DUMPLINGS - dead cheap, but also really good, Chinese grilled/steamed/soup dumplings of your choice (they do prawn, fish, pork, beef, veg versions or a mix as requested) - eaten off v rickety new tables but you're surrounded by Chinese diners so it must have something to recommend it.

Neither of these places hosts hipsters, as a rule (not saying they'd chase 'em off, but that's just not the sort of clientele they get.) Neither serve either lasagne or chips.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2013)

Are the star ratings from the health inspections being included?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Are the star ratings from the health inspections being included?


anyway why go somewhere new when there's khans, where quality never goes out of fashion?


----------



## twistedAM (May 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway why go somewhere new when there's khans, where quality never goes out of fashion?


 
I'm blanking on names but in another thread there was a debate about Khan's versus the one on the corner of Brixton Hill and Josephine Avenue and opinions seemed spit down the middle.



trabuquera said:


> Two places in the so-called Village which are absolutely not wanky in the slightest:
> 
> 
> HAPPY DUMPLINGS - dead cheap, but also really good, Chinese grilled/steamed/soup dumplings of your choice (they do prawn, fish, pork, beef, veg versions or a mix as requested) - eaten off v rickety new tables but you're surrounded by Chinese diners so it must have something to recommend it.


 
Is that on Market Row more or less opposite Nour?


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Is that on Market Row more or less opposite Nour?


That's the one.


----------



## Onket (May 29, 2013)

That Colombian place is top notch.

Not sure why lasagne & chips is being mentioned, though. Nowt wrong with lasagne & chips but you wouldn't go to a Colombian place or a dumpling place for lasagne & chips. Unless they did lasagne dumplings & chip dumplings mixed up so you didn't know which was which until you bit into them.

Mmmmmm. Lasagne & chips in dumplings.


----------



## Onket (May 29, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> HAPPY DUMPLINGS - Chinese grilled/steamed/soup dumplings of your choice




Of my choice?!


----------



## Ms T (May 29, 2013)

I've seen loads of hipsters at Happy Dumplings!


----------



## trabuquera (May 30, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I've seen loads of hipsters at Happy Dumplings!


 
Oh well, scratch that one then. Another decent eatery lost to the forces of reaction.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Oh well, scratch that one then. Another decent eatery lost to the forces of reaction.


Wasn't a hipster in sight last I was there (a few months ago). Guess it depends what time of the day and what day you go.


----------



## Rushy (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Wasn't a hipster in sight last I was there (a few months ago). Guess it depends what time of the day and what day you go.


 
Or what your definition of hipster is.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Or what your definition of hipster is.


Editor. Hip before it was hip to be square.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 30, 2013)

Love Rancho... their empanades are fit.


----------



## Onket (May 30, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Oh well, scratch that one then. Another decent eatery lost to the forces of reaction.


 
If the food is good enough you'd keep going, surely?


----------



## trabuquera (May 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> If the food is good enough you'd keep going, surely?


 

IT WAS A JOKE ffs 
intended to poke fun at the hipster-baiting Old Brixtone-ites on this board who really would throw the venues out with the clientele, or the dumplings out with the hipsters.

as long as they're not sneering at my clothes or jabbing their 4x4 monster baby strollers into me I am perfectly happy to live and let live - and eat where I like the food.


----------



## Onket (May 30, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> IT WAS A JOKE ffs
> intended to poke fun at the hipster-baiting Old Brixtone-ites on this board who really would throw the venues out with the clientele, or the dumplings out with the hipsters.
> 
> as long as they're not sneering at my clothes or jabbing their 4x4 monster baby strollers into me I am perfectly happy to live and let live - and eat where I like the food.



Good. I'm sure you can understand my confusion, this is U75. For the revord, I completely agree with you.


----------



## MissL (May 30, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> IT WAS A JOKE ffs
> intended to poke fun at the hipster-baiting Old Brixtone-ites on this board who really would throw the venues out with the clientele, or the dumplings out with the hipsters.
> 
> as long as they're not sneering at my clothes or jabbing their 4x4 monster baby strollers into me I am perfectly happy to live and let live - and eat where I like the food.


 
out of interest do you consider anyone pushing a pram a hipster/ hate figure or just those who look like hipsters?


----------



## nagapie (May 30, 2013)

MissL said:


> out of interest do you consider anyone pushing a pram a hipster/ hate figure or just those who look like hipsters?


 

The 4x4 baby strollers is also misleading, everyone knows that yummy mummies have Bugaboos and they are actually quite small.

I would take offense as a pram pusher but I reckon I'm too old and scruffy looking to ever be taken for a hipster. And not glamorous enough to be a yummy mummy, I wish.


----------



## MissL (May 30, 2013)

it's an interesting one isn't it? i've lived in brixton for over ten years and have recently become a mum. also my pram is rather massive as it's a secondhand one purchased on ebay (newer models are smaller as you say nagapie) as it's all i could afford.  does this mean i'm no longer welcome in brixton?


----------



## Onket (May 30, 2013)

MissL said:


> it's an interesting one isn't it? i've lived in brixton for over ten years and have recently become a mum. also my pram is rather massive as it's a secondhand one purchased on ebay (newer models are smaller as you say nagapie) as it's all i could afford.  does this mean i'm no longer welcome in brixton?



Sometimes on this site it appears you're not welcome in Brixton unless you were here, sitting in CHL with your dog on a string at some RTS demo.

I wouldn't worry about what people on the internet say.


----------



## discobastard (May 30, 2013)

If you can be arsed with the walk/bus ride, I've really enjoyed Saz in Herne Hill.  Possibly been mentioned elsewhere but its a pretty decent and well priced Turkish grill.  

http://sazrestaurant.co.uk/


----------



## editor (May 31, 2013)

The guide is now online with over 100 listings!







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/the-ulti...he-best-restaurants-and-cafes-in-sw2-and-sw9/


----------



## Winot (May 31, 2013)

A good resource. It's tempting* to have a pop at individual ratings, but overall they seem pretty fair. 

(*OK, I've given in - can't believe Cornercopia's food is deemed inferior to the Lounge, fond of it as I am).


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2013)

Winot said:


> A good resource. It's tempting* to have a pop at individual ratings, but overall they seem pretty fair.
> 
> (*OK, I've given in - can't believe Cornercopia's food is deemed inferior to the Lounge, fond of it as I am).


 
Agreed - it really is a great start, Ed. But some predictably subjective ratings . Boqueria three stars? Gremio four? Boqueria has some of the best and most reliable tapas I have ever eaten (and I eat a lot). Good Food guide London Restuarant of the Year this year (Readers' choice). Gremio was nice, friendly and a great venue, should be super once it finds its feet but currently really nothing unique in terms of food quality.

Anyway - it has promoted debate which is great and no doubt is what it is intended to do.
Any chance of an accompanying "readers' poll" (perhaps only open to people who have posted at least 10 times)?

ETA - when I said predictable, I was referring largely to Wishbone and Seven!


----------



## Chilavert (May 31, 2013)

A comprehensive resource Ed, thanks for compiling it!

Clearly there will be some disagreement on some of the ratings, but that's half the fun in my view.


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2013)

Good work but a few more places on the hills could be mentioned:
Cafe On the Hill - ok not great but it's a spoon and spoon's should be kept alive
Brixton Space - never been but it crops up on here now and agin
The White Horse - would never go there after 9 at a weekend but it's reasonable pub grub


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2013)

editor said:


> The guide is now online with over 100 listings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. How did you decide on the ratings?


----------



## Winot (May 31, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Brixton Space - never been but it crops up on here now and agin



Closed down I fear.


----------



## uk benzo (May 31, 2013)

No mention of the great Moroccan cafe (strangely called Cafe Italia) on Brixton Station Road opposite San Marino that does delicious barbecued merguez sandwiches, tagines and couscous dishes accompanied by the best mint tea in Brixton?


----------



## editor (May 31, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Nice one. How did you decide on the ratings?


I didn't write the guide, but I think the ratings are just to give some idea of the overall experience.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> No mention of the great Moroccan cafe (strangely called Cafe Italia) on Brixton Station Road opposite San Marino that does delicious barbecued merguez sandwiches, tagines and couscous dishes accompanied by the best mint tea in Brixton?


I think Sam did a formidable job compiling over 100 places, but I'm sure there's quite a few that have been missed out. 

Would you like to submit a review for the site?


----------



## editor (May 31, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Agreed - it really is a great start, Ed. But some predictably subjective ratings . Boqueria three stars? Gremio four? Boqueria has some of the best and most reliable tapas I have ever eaten (and I eat a lot). Good Food guide London Restuarant of the Year this year (Readers' choice). Gremio was nice, friendly and a great venue, should be super once it finds its feet but currently really nothing unique in terms of food quality.
> 
> Anyway - it has promoted debate which is great and no doubt is what it is intended to do.
> Any chance of an accompanying "readers' poll" (perhaps only open to people who have posted at least 10 times)?
> ...


I think it would be impossible to come up with a review that everyone agreed with, but as you say, it's good to get people talking!

If you (or anyone else) would like to submit your own reviews, I'd be only too happy to post them up on BrixtonBuzz and link then to them from the guide. 

I like the idea of a poll but I'm not entirely sure how to set it up.


----------



## Sam Le Mort (May 31, 2013)

Seems like a decent response so far - to answer the questions on the star ratings, honestly, that is the hardest part and I'm sure some don't really tally (for example, I must have been feeling generous when rating Gremio), however, I'm not going to justify each and every one I'm afraid. The idea is that these are flexible and are just a guide or starting point. Some ratings I'd stand by, others I could easily be persuaded up or down a notch.
Ideally, I'd like this to be more of a collaborative effort now it's up, to keep it up to date, fill in the gaps of places yet to be included and give a more general idea of what places are like for those who've yet to go.


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2013)

Sam Le Mort said:


> Seems like a decent response so far - to answer the questions on the star ratings, honestly, that is the hardest part and I'm sure some don't really tally (for example, I must have been feeling generous when rating Gremio), however, I'm not going to justify each and every one I'm afraid. The idea is that these are flexible and are just a guide or starting point. Some ratings I'd stand by, others I could easily be persuaded up or down a notch.
> Ideally, I'd like this to be more of a collaborative effort now it's up, to keep it up to date, fill in the gaps of places yet to be included and give a more general idea of what places are like for those who've yet to go.


 
Good job.

Effra Social could do with a mention. I'd rate it a three and a half. Closer to three if the half is a problem .
Good menu, decent portions and tasty pub grub quality, perhaps with aspirations to be gastro. Can get a bit busy making things it hard to get a table amongst all the drinkers, orders disappear and the staff can get quite stressy but it's early days. Along with White Horse, friendliest security in Brixton IME.

Also,
The Regent. Which is closer to Brixton than Lido Cafe so presumably deserves inclusion?


----------



## Sam Le Mort (May 31, 2013)

Ha, see, I told you the ratings are hard!
Thanks for these - I'll be keeping a note of all the places to add, and peoples comments - on old & new. I left a lot of pubs off to begin with (other wise it was starting to feel never-ending), but there's no reason not to include them. I realise Dogstar is in there, but I thought it would be a handy one for people to know about, because of it's location.


----------



## Sirena (May 31, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> No mention of the great Moroccan cafe (strangely called Cafe Italia) on Brixton Station Road opposite San Marino.....


 
Just a little derail to speak in praise of San Marino.  From their squeezed-up little cafe, they brought beautiful paninis to Brixton and now they have a glorious, street-corner site and must be making a positive mint!  I like the characters of the family too...(I presume it is a family.....?)


----------



## nagapie (May 31, 2013)

Spoon hasn't existed in about 2 years.


----------



## misspea (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I think Sam did a formidable job compiling over 100 places, but I'm sure there's quite a few that have been missed out.
> 
> Would you like to submit a review for the site?


 
Belatedly - I need to second Caffe Italia - my current favourite stop-off in Brixton.

I was persuaded when stopping for a coffee to watch the world go by - where I watched them tending their (halal) chicken and lamb with such passion over their grill that i had to try one and I've not looked back.  I love their cappuccino - my Federation Coffee-loving partner likes their strong macchiato - their Morroccan mint tea is also good (though possibly slightly sweet).

Their lemon chicken sandwich is sublime: a baguette with much of the pap scooped out and filled with their spiced lemon chicken, fried onions, salad, garlic mayo, a hot spicy (harissa) sauce and chips - the balance of flavours is perfect, there's not too much bread and you get a fair whack for £3.50.  I often can't eat the whole thing and save half for later when the flavours have mingled more with the bread.  They will vary the amount of hot sauce according to taste.

They are the masters of spices and their lamb is tender and delightful.  They will also happily let you try a piece (they did me anyway).  I've not once had gristley bits of meat that immediately put me off a place.

The guys that work there and/or own it are very friendly, likeable characters with integrity who speak Spanish, Italian, German, English, and obviously their Arabic - and are happy to advise. 

Their soups are tasty, vegetarian, healthy and absolutely delicious and come with plenty of bread.  They also have a sign up for tagine though i've never seen or tried that. 

I cannot speak highly enough of this place and may regret letting this cat out of the bag.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

misspea said:


> I cannot speak highly enough of this place and may regret letting this cat out of the bag.


Yeah, try and steal my thunder eh?


----------



## misspea (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, try and steal my thunder eh?


 
sorry TruXta- just read yours in a different post - great minds . . .  - and corroboration !


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2013)

Pedant's note - the Beanery in LJ is listed, but with a SE5 postcode which would mean it's not within the BB review's SW2/SW9 area, whereas on its own facebook page it claims to have an SW9 postcode


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

misspea said:


> sorry TruXta- just read yours in a different post - great minds . . . - and corroboration !


I still go back there after moving to SE20, the merguez is just that damned good.


----------



## Franswa (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone tried 'Café Le Euro' on Effra Road?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 8, 2014)

Franswa said:


> Anyone tried 'Café Le Euro' on Effra Road?


 
No but I bet you have, seeing as all three of your posts are about them. Do you happen to own it perchance?


----------



## Franswa (Jan 8, 2014)

No, but I know the owners reasonably well. I have been in there a few times as I live just around the corner. They are trying to get more people in from 'outside' as it is a bit concealed from passers-by.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> No but I bet you have, seeing as all three of your posts are about them. Do you happen to own it perchance?


Based on his username, and despite his protestations, I think perhaps he might.

I've been in, it looks very much like a staff canteen, which it is indeed for the occupants of the Eurolink centre. To attract others in, I think it would need a bit more personality and a associated menu (e.g Moroccan tea house), but then this might put off the existing customers, so it's tricky one.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

It wasn't that long ago that a new restaurant opening up in Brixton was something a novelty, but you can hardly move for some artisan eateries launching or popping up around town these days.

Given that the pace of change seems to have quickened even more, a dedicated thread seems a logical idea, so here it is.

And to kick it off, here's yet another trendy pop up, priced at the usual upmarket price:









> Nicos Popupalot’s Lobster Love-in.
> 
> Set Menu £40 includes food entertainment and oodles of flavours
> 
> ...


http://www.edibleexperiences.com/p/1200054/Nicos-Popupalot/454001/Lobster-Lovein


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

Video here. Not for me but others may be  interested.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2015)

editor said:


> It wasn't that long ago that a new restaurant opening up in Brixton was something a novelty, but you can hardly move for some artisan eateries launching or popping up around town these days.
> 
> Given that the pace of change seems to have quickened even more, a dedicated thread seems a logical idea, so here it is.
> 
> ...


Is it part of the fun not to know where it is? Or do they fear a Farage type incident from breast-feeding mothers and LGBT activists?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 23, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Is it part of the fun not to know where it is? Or do they fear a Farage type incident from breast-feeding mothers and LGBT activists?



some digging reveals the venue to be !00 Barrington Road
http://www.wherevent.com/detail/Nicos-Popupalot-Lobster-Love-In-Pop-up-restaurant
aka Brixton East


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 23, 2015)

It's not even a bucket but a bowl.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

The Billingsfield Kitchen will be popping up to serve "delicious" £35/head modern British food (BYOB + £5 corkage) at the Beehive Place from 9th-11th April. With "nibbles."


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 23, 2015)

Corkage, can you get out of it by bringing your own corkscrew?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Corkage, can you get out of it by bringing your own corkscrew?


I wonder if they charge if you bring along a four pack of strong and cheap supermarket lager?


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 24, 2015)

The Lobster Love In looks a bit of a rip off. Canadian Lobster in with a load of other seafood? That's not a lobster feast the name would suggest. 

The Billingsfield Kitchen looks better value for money but I'd like to see the menu. Piss taking aside byob is a great deal for the diner so this one might be interesting.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know, I want to like that guy because he seemed enthusiastic and careful about the produce ( ((((poor lobsters, though))) ), and if people want to spend £40 on dinner and an evening out then *shrug*
Not for me, I'm not a great fan of lobster or themed restaurants or themed entertainment, but if we can just think of it as a holding pen for the people that you don't necessarily want cluttering up your pub....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2015)

£5 corkage? can you keep the corkscrew?


----------



## gdubz (Mar 24, 2015)

Sigh. I know it's bad, but is it ok to say I'd rather have a kfc? It tastes nice, I wouldn't have to queue with haircuts/hats/girls-with-effing-ripped-knees-jeans. It also got a 5 star food hygiene rating. Pleeeeaaaaaassse can I?


----------



## gdubz (Mar 24, 2015)

(I'll be good for a whole week!)


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> some digging reveals the venue to be !00 Barrington Road
> http://www.wherevent.com/detail/Nicos-Popupalot-Lobster-Love-In-Pop-up-restaurant
> aka Brixton East


Barrington Road is getting to be very exotic these days.
First we get the kidnap disco fiends who like wearing gas masks, now a lobster eatery. Whatever next?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Barrington Road is getting to be very exotic these days.
> First we get the kidnap disco fiends who like wearing gas masks, now a lobster eatery. Whatever next?


This. Which looks better than pop up Lobsters.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

A Lobster eaterie on Barrington Rd?! Now I know the world really has gone mad. 

I hope people continue their habit chucking full used nappies out of the tower blocks. ;-) Perhaps they'll land on a lobster-lover's head.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 25, 2015)

Errmm...what is....err...what's 'corkage?' The restaurant is clearly not aimed at the likes of me is it? [emoji51]


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Errmm...what is....err...what's 'corkage?' The restaurant is clearly not aimed at the likes of me is it? [emoji51]


It would be ringpullage for me.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 25, 2015)

editor said:


> It would be ringpullage for me.


Now that I understand. Corkage... What a word... What a twatage.


----------



## technical (Mar 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It would be ringpullage for me.



Ouch. Sounds painful.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 26, 2015)

If this was started by anyone else I'd think it was a troll thread.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If this was started by anyone else I'd think it was a troll thread.


I have opinions, but I'm trying to keep this thread informative!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2015)

There's a new one on Water Lane called 'Greedy Piglets' (I think).

I was a bit taken aback when I walked past it to be honest - it would look very smart in the West End, let alone on that parade!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 26, 2015)

editor said:


> I have opinions, but I'm trying to keep this thread informative!


Why? (If I may ask.)


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Why? (If I may ask.)


Because I keep getting sent press releases and want to get them out of my system - and I figured it might prove an interesting historical record when all this stuff blows over.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Corkage, can you get out of it by bringing your own corkscrew?





Doctor Carrot said:


> Errmm...what is....err...what's 'corkage?' The restaurant is clearly not aimed at the likes of me is it? [emoji51]



Didn't Negril on Brixton Hill have this sort of arrangement?
Certainly this Time Out review from 2010 suggests so:
Caribbean comfort food is the real deal at Negril. It’s a popular spot in spite of service that slows to a snail’s pace when the place is heaving, and the cramped, unadorned interior (decoration is limited to pages torn from Heat covering the walls of the lone toilet, which is accessed through the kitchen). Standards such as jerk chicken and ackee with saltfish are best enjoyed with a side of fried plantain, while tender goat curry should be mopped up with a perfectly fluffy roti. A hearty brunch menu featuring the likes of jerk chicken sausage is popular among local party animals repairing the ravages of the preceding night, while the quaint roadside garden is charming in summer. Don’t forget to bring your own beer or wine.

Posted: Friday January 29 2010

I can think of other older examples - from the time  when licensing was administered by the police and magistrates, rather than dispensed almost as a civil right by councils.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2015)

I went along to the new VegBar vegetarian and vegan restaurant at 45, Tulse Hill, SW2 (close to the Hootananny pub) last night. It was pretty good. 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...r-dogstar-comedy-and-blender-at-brixton-east/


----------



## innit (Mar 27, 2015)

Biscuits said:


> There's a new one on Water Lane called 'Greedy Piglets' (I think).
> 
> I was a bit taken aback when I walked past it to be honest - it would look very smart in the West End, let alone on that parade!


It looks well up itself. From a quick peek from outside the styling looks a bit similar to 384 (or whatever number it is on coldharbour lane) - all concrete etc.

I'm surprised the rot has spread up here so quickly - maybe drawn by Effra Social?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2015)

innit said:


> It looks well up itself. From a quick peek from outside the styling looks a bit similar to 384 (or whatever number it is on coldharbour lane) - all concrete etc.
> 
> I'm surprised the rot has spread up here so quickly - maybe drawn by Effra Social?


The Effra Social doesn't exactly pack them in during the week - and they (apparently) do pretty good food there anyway.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 27, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Didn't Negril on Brixton Hill have this sort of arrangement?
> Certainly this Time Out review from 2010 suggests so:
> Caribbean comfort food is the real deal at Negril. It’s a popular spot in spite of service that slows to a snail’s pace when the place is heaving, and the cramped, unadorned interior (decoration is limited to pages torn from Heat covering the walls of the lone toilet, which is accessed through the kitchen). Standards such as jerk chicken and ackee with saltfish are best enjoyed with a side of fried plantain, while tender goat curry should be mopped up with a perfectly fluffy roti. A hearty brunch menu featuring the likes of jerk chicken sausage is popular among local party animals repairing the ravages of the preceding night, while the quaint roadside garden is charming in summer. Don’t forget to bring your own beer or wine.
> 
> ...



It used to be, not any more and it's really expensive now - £4 for 330ml bottle of redstripe.

I go to the Elm Park Tavern now and get Negril delivered there, much better beer and they even give you plates and cutlery!


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 27, 2015)

editor said:


> The Effra Social doesn't exactly pack them in during the week - and they (apparently) do pretty good food there anyway.


I don't get the appeal of that pub one bit. It doesn't surprise me it's quiet during the week


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2015)

I can't even work out what this apart from the fact that it's going to cost you £45 for two hours


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I don't get the appeal of that pub one bit. It doesn't surprise me it's quiet during the week


It gets lots of credit for not being the hootenanny.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 27, 2015)

New pop-up in what was Upstairs.  Called "Beast of Brixton" or "Beast Brixton" or similar.  Japanese this week according to the boards outside.

On twit and FB apparently, but as i do neither i'll have to leave it to you to investigate further.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2015)

Twattor said:


> New pop-up in what was Upstairs.  Called "Beast of Brixton" or "Beast Brixton" or similar.  Japanese this week according to the boards outside.
> 
> On twit and FB apparently, but as i do neither i'll have to leave it to you to investigate further.


This:



https://twitter.com/beastbrixton


----------



## eatinbrixton (Mar 27, 2015)

Ye gods. We can't keep up.


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think we need an amphetamine revival to stop the kids gorging themselves to death on quirky burgers in Brixton's gastro-carousel.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 28, 2015)

editor said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/beastbrixton



"Katsu burgers!" "Hibiscus cocktails!" Jesus Christ can they be more derivative? I'm bored fucking shitless of the same concept being opened over and over.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 28, 2015)

editor said:


> I went along to the new VegBar vegetarian and vegan restaurant at 45, Tulse Hill, SW2 (close to the Hootananny pub) last night. It was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't look bad but it does seem to have fallen into the veg restaurant trap of fry/deep fry everything. And why have a vegan hot dog and vegan slider? I hate when vegetarian food tries to be something it's not.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That doesn't look bad but it does seem to have fallen into the veg restaurant trap of fry/deep fry everything. And why have a vegan hot dog and vegan slider? *I hate when vegetarian food tries to be something it's not.*



I had a vegetarian "sausage" roll the other day from The Old Post Office Bakery, Landor Road, and it was very good; filled a hole so to speak.
I guess it's a bit like vaping over smoking but i draw the line at decaffeinated coffee or non alcoholic beer.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I had a vegetarian "sausage" roll the other day from The Old Post Office Bakery, Landor Road, and it was very good; filled a hole so to speak.
> I guess it's a bit like vaping over smoking but i draw the line at decaffeinated coffee or non alcoholic beer.


Lidl's decaffeinated coffee tastes better than most "real" instant coffees.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Lidl's decaffeinated coffee tastes better than most "real" instant coffees.



I'm a bean grinder!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 29, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I had a vegetarian "sausage" roll the other day from The Old Post Office Bakery, Landor Road, and it was very good; filled a hole so to speak.
> I guess it's a bit like vaping over smoking but i draw the line at decaffeinated coffee or non alcoholic beer.



And non alcoholic beer can be pretty good these days. I can often be found nicking a bottle of Mr SB's non alcoholic weiss beer coz I can't be arsed to pop round the shop. You realise that often you are just craving that cold fresh taste, not actually the alcohol (though this could be a middle aged thing... .)


----------



## gdubz (Mar 29, 2015)

Went past the boom burger site. Sign says that it "soon come" to brixton. Is this grammar a product of Bryanston's "progressive" ethos, or did your man learn a regional dialect from servant  "family cook" Auntie Sharon. Either way, I not eat there....


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Went past the boom burger site. Sign says that it "soon come" to brixton. Is this grammar a product of Bryanston's "progressive" ethos, or did your man learn a regional dialect from servant  "family cook" Auntie Sharon. Either way, I not eat there....


I saw that too. Nauseating.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Went past the boom burger site. Sign says that it "soon come" to brixton. Is this grammar a product of Bryanston's "progressive" ethos, or did your man learn a regional dialect from servant  "family cook" Auntie Sharon.



Always nauseating how some entitled tosses think nothing of cultural appropriation.



> Either way, I not eat there....



Or, as the proprietor would doubtless have it, "me ah nah eat dere!"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> And non alcoholic beer can be pretty good these days. I can often be found nicking a bottle of Mr SB's non alcoholic weiss beer coz I can't be arsed to pop round the shop. You realise that often you are just craving that cold fresh taste, not actually the alcohol (though this could be a middle aged thing... .)



A lot of the German "alkoholfrei" beers are fantastic. The Erdinger isotonically-balanced one is especially nice, IMO.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2015)

Apparently there's a new Brazilian place coming to Ferndale Road - can't remember details, will post them up if I do!

e2a: "Cabana Brasilian Barbecue" apparently. At 201 Ferndale Road, which is that unit opposite the Post Office which has been empty for ages. Was touted to be an Antic pub not so long ago.

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NL1T4DBOHPA00


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 31, 2015)

Havent found a brazilian bbq place in london that does it quite right. combination of poor meat quality and lack of an actual bbq.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2015)

Another Brazilian themed bar/food chain is opening up in the old Veranda:






Another bar chain heads for Brixton as Barrio South applies to take over the Veranda Bar


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2015)

The Barrio in Angel is fun. -It's Mexican/ Central American though, not really Brazilian.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 10, 2015)

Went to the new Japanese Nanban in the old Eel and Pie shop yesterday early evening - not impressed by the food, the starters were interesting but nothing special, the mains disappointing. Amazed by the number of staff in the place, no idea what they were all supposed to be doing, don't think they knew either.


----------



## Winot (Nov 21, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently there's a new Brazilian place coming to Ferndale Road - can't remember details, will post them up if I do!
> 
> e2a: "Cabana Brasilian Barbecue" apparently. At 201 Ferndale Road, which is that unit opposite the Post Office which has been empty for ages. Was touted to be an Antic pub not so long ago.
> 
> 15/01440/ADV	 |			  Display of 1 x internally hung internally illuminated CABANA sign, 2 x internally hung internally illuminated menu boxes, 1 x externally illuminated projecting sign with part internally illuminated CABANA feature, 1 x externally illuminated high level mounted CABANA, BRASILIAN BARBECUE, BEACH BAR and logo signage.				   |																	  201 - 207 Ferndale Road London SW9 8BA



Short review:



Winot said:


> Back to the food. Lunch in Cabana (Ferndale Rd). Nicely kitted out Brazilian theme restaurant but smacks of 'chain trying to look independent' a la Wahaca. Food average (heavy hand on the fried squid; overdone spicing to disguise cheap meat). And not cheap for the quality - £65 for 3 for mains, sides, one dessert and a couple of drinks. About the same as Nanban which is n another league. Would be a fun location with a group but better food elsewhere in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2015)

Winot said:


> Short review:


They've got a big and very shiny branch in St Giles. As you say, the faux indie theme isn't exactly convincing. Talking of chains, the Franco Manca pizza place in Tott Court Road had a huuuge queue outside it on Friday.


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2015)

Goodness knows why. Franco Manca is totally overrated.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2015)

han said:


> Goodness knows why. Franco Manca is totally overrated.


It's all foodie ££££ cash coming out of Brixton these days



> City restaurateur David Page’s leisure vehicle Fulham Shore has become the latest company to cash in on the “posh burger” craze after striking a deal to expand American-style barbecue joint Bukowski Grill.
> 
> The Aim-listed company, which snapped up sourdough pizza company Franco Manca earlier this year, said it has entered a franchise agreement with Bukowski’s owner to open a new £500,000 site in D'Arblay Street in Soho.
> 
> ...


----------



## bimble (Nov 22, 2015)

The Franco Manca man is clever, knows when to sell things. For reasons irrelevant here I used to sort of know him through one of his string of (disturbingly similar looking ballerina type) girlfriends, around the time when he decided to sell his very large private members club in Soho - called Blacks- "a famously louche bohemian drinking den" to (I believe) a Russian oligarch. He does live here in Brixton and has for years.
Blacks Club
Also, in his defence, last time I saw him he was standing in the queue waiting for pizza at his own restaurant.


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2015)

Still crap pizza though. (sorry, that's not very helpful, is it [emoji3] 
)


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2015)

han said:


> Still crap pizza though. (sorry, that's not very helpful, is it [emoji3]
> )



I think it's going a bit far to call it crap!

Sourdough pizza was fairly unusual when they started up, now there at least four more outlets in this area.


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I think it's going a bit far to call it crap!



It's not a patch on the pizzas that you get in S Italy, and they are claiming to be authentic, after all. For the real deal, I go to Bravi Ragazzi in Streatham - it's in a different league. 

Franco Manca have almost no topping on their pizzas and they're far too doughy. I think they only got successful because, at one time, there was no better pizza in South London. So  then, they cornered the market and were able to expand. But, just because something is successful, it doesn't necessarily equate that it's good.


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2015)

McDonald's. I rest my case.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2015)

han said:


> It's not a patch on the pizzas that you get in S Italy, and they are claiming to be authentic, after all. For the real deal, I go to Franco Manca in Streatham - it's in a different league.
> 
> Franco Manca have almost no topping on their pizzas and they're far too doughy. I think they only got successful because, at one time, there was no better pizza in South London. So  then, they cornered the market and were able to expand. But, just because something is successful, it doesn't necessarily equate that it's good.



You mean Bravi Ragazzi? It's excellent. But not in a different league. I'd say similar.

I also like the Pellone place (Herne Hill) and Addomme in Streatham.


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2015)

Similar?! What are you on?! 

Yes, Adomme is very good too.


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2015)

Have you tried the new Herne Hill pizza place? I haven't, yet...


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2015)

leanderman said:


> You mean Bravi Ragazzi?.


Thanks, I've edited my post.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes. I like Pellone.

One day I want to try pizza from each of the four - simultaneously.


----------



## bimble (Nov 22, 2015)

han said:


> It's not a patch on the pizzas that you get in S Italy, and they are claiming to be authentic, after all. For the real deal, I go to Bravi Ragazzi in Streatham - it's in a different league.
> 
> Franco Manca have almost no topping on their pizzas and they're far too doughy. I think they only got successful because, at one time, there was no better pizza in South London. So  then, they cornered the market and were able to expand. But, just because something is successful, it doesn't necessarily equate that it's good.



You think they are doughy ? I totally disagree. Haven't been in for a while but last time I ate my crusts and everything. . Also, in my new role as defender of our local multi-millionairre, Franco Manca man is actually a genuine South Italian, and imported the oven from Napoli.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2015)

han said:


> Similar?! What are you on?!
> .



I use Bravi more than F Manca - largely because it can deliver (for poker nights).

Compared with the rest of the pizza in the UK, all these places are amazing.

Had to go to Pizza Express Herne Hill the other day - their pizza really does merit the word crap.


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2015)

The Bravi Ragazzi boys are all from Napoli, too. 

Yes, it's all relative, isn't it. It's probably silly me calling Franco Manca crap. It's only my opinion, and it's only my comparison to another Neapolitan pizzeria. 

Compared to Pizza Express, well.... 

However, if you're living out in the countryside, Pizza Express may well be the best you'll get in a 50 mile radius.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2015)

han said:


> The Bravi Ragazzi boys are all from Napoli, too.
> .



And one has a proper Sopranos first name: Corrado!


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2015)

It would be interesting to draw up a list of the various themed restaurants and their owners. Many of the new 'Caribbean' and 'authentic' restaurants and bars busily theme-parking up Brixton appear to have little actual connection to the areas of the globe they purport to represent.


----------



## bimble (Nov 22, 2015)

editor said:


> It would be interesting to draw up a list of the various themed restaurants and their owners. Many of the new 'Caribbean' and 'authentic' restaurants and bars busily theme-parking up Brixton appear to have little actual connection to the areas of the globe they purport to represent.


Yep. Don't think we've reached the stage yet where we get genuine Japanese sushi chefs. Hands off the 'Indian' restaurants though, that way lies trouble.


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2015)

han said:


> However, if you're living out in the countryside





Post reported


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2015)

I only nipped in for a coffee (which was fine) but 3 Little Birds on Coldharbour Lane looks great - cosy not cramped, full of proper Brixtonians, menu of mid-priced café-Caribbean food, and exceptionally friendly staff. There was a warmish buzz about the place which I've never felt in the other recent startups. I wish them very well. could it be the answer to editor's great laptop-friendly café quest?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> I only nipped in for a coffee (which was fine) but 3 Little Birds on Coldharbour Lane looks great - cosy not cramped, full of proper Brixtonians, menu of mid-priced café-Caribbean food, and exceptionally friendly staff. There was a warmish buzz about the place which I've never felt in the other recent startups. I wish them very well. could it be the answer to editor's great laptop-friendly café quest?


I visited a while back and liked it too 












The only downside for me that was the music was a bit too loud and I'm not sure if it's the kind of place where they want laptop tappers tarrying too long later on in the day. Either way, it's a welcome addition.

Brixton’s Three Little Birds: a contemporary Jamaican-inspired cafe and boutique bar – photos


----------



## bimble (Nov 23, 2015)

That's some nice carpentry.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 23, 2015)

bimble said:


> Yep. Don't think we've reached the stage yet where we get genuine Japanese sushi chefs. Hands off the 'Indian' restaurants though, that way lies trouble.


Curry Uno in Market Row is run by a lovely Japanese guy, also the main chef, who moved here with his English wife. The foods as close to actual Japanese home cooking as I've found in London.


----------



## bimble (Nov 23, 2015)

Food people of Brixton, can you help? I have a friend to take out for dinner this eve who is vegetarian (not vegan). 
What's a good not too loud tasty place any thoughts ? 
I mean apart from pizza, which works but has been done before.


----------



## han (Nov 23, 2015)

Curry Paradise and Khan's are pretty good Indian places for veggies.


----------



## bimble (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there still that Ethiopian (I think) place on CHL ?


----------



## han (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm not sure! 
Another place that's good for veggies is Beyrouth in Streatham.


----------



## innit (Nov 23, 2015)

bimble said:


> Is there still that Ethiopian (I think) place on CHL ?


Asmara, it's Eritrean.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 23, 2015)

khamsa - Algerian on Acre Lane. Excellent for vegetarians


----------



## bimble (Nov 23, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> khamsa - Algerian on Acre Lane. Excellent for vegetarians


That looks good - and free mint tea


----------



## lefteri (Nov 23, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Yes. I like Pellone.
> 
> One day I want to try pizza from each of the four - simultaneously.



Unfortunately in my opinion this is impossible to do properly - pizza has to be eaten within a few minutes of coming out of the oven otherwise, especially with those sourdough bases, they become chewier and chewier - this happens while you eat one to such an extent that the last slice is nowhere near as good as the second - the first is of course not the best as you always eat it too soon and burn the roof of your mouth on the melted cheese


----------



## lefteri (Nov 23, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not sure if it's the kind of place where they want laptop tappers tarrying too long later on in the day.



this is probably a plus point for most people


----------



## leanderman (Nov 23, 2015)

lefteri said:


> Unfortunately in my opinion this is impossible to do properly - pizza has to be eaten within a few minutes of coming out of the oven



I have been worrying about that too ... and I have a plan.

Two drivers: one to collect from Franco Manca and Pellone, the other from Bravi and Addomme.

Leander rd is ideally placed within an area boundaried by the four restaurants.

It might just work.


----------



## ash (Nov 23, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I have been worrying about that too ... and I have a plan.
> 
> Two drivers: one to collect from Franco Manca and Pellone, the other from Bravi and Addomme.
> 
> ...


Do Pellonne deliver I couldn't see on their website??


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2015)

Nope, but do takeaway.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 23, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I have been worrying about that too ... and I have a plan.
> 
> Two drivers: one to collect from Franco Manca and Pellone, the other from Bravi and Addomme.
> 
> ...



Franco Manca pickup by car could be very tricky, optimum temperature could be blown whilst carrying it from market row to the nearest place a car can wait legally, you might have to employ drivers with bank job experience


----------



## ash (Nov 23, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Nope, but do takeaway.


Oh that's a shame


----------



## Winot (Nov 23, 2015)

lefteri said:


> Franco Manca pickup by car could be very tricky, optimum temperature could be blown whilst carrying it from market row to the nearest place a car can wait legally, you might have to employ drivers with bank job experience



It's going to be like the Italian Job, but with pizza. I'm happy to play Michael Caine to leanderman's Noel Coward.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 23, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's going to be like the Italian Job, but with pizza. I'm happy to play Michael Caine to leanderman's Noel Coward.


 
You're only supposed to eat the bloody olives off!!


----------



## deadringer (Nov 23, 2015)

Personally I prefer cold pizza the next morning over hot fresh pizza but there is no accounting for taste I guess!


----------



## bimble (Nov 23, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Personally I prefer cold pizza the next morning over hot fresh pizza but there is no accounting for taste I guess!


See I reckon that (cold pizza for breakfast) is the only real innate difference between the genders.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 23, 2015)

bimble said:


> See I reckon that (cold pizza for breakfast) is the only real innate difference between the genders.



nah I love a bit of cold pizza for breakfast and so does my wife, but to prefer it to the fresh out of the oven state is to harbour a perversity which is, quite frankly, pathological


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2015)

lefteri said:


> this is probably a plus point for most people


Oh, I agree, but that's one of the things that made Kaff so good - it seemed to accommodate all sorts of people without any bother.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, I agree, but that's one of the things that made Kaff so good - it seemed to accommodate all sorts of people without any bother.



It was a good size which helped, 2 shop units - and hit a sweet spot between being a cafe and a bar which seems to elude most establishments


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2015)

Winot said:


> Short review: Back to the food. Lunch in Cabana (Ferndale Rd). Nicely kitted out Brazilian theme restaurant but smacks of 'chain trying to look independent' a la Wahaca. Food average (heavy hand on the fried squid; overdone spicing to disguise cheap meat). And not cheap for the quality - £65 for 3 for mains, sides, one dessert and a couple of drinks. About the same as Nanban which is n another league. Would be a fun location with a group but better food elsewhere in Brixton.


We went in there on Saturday lunchtime as well - for the first time. It's 2 mins from where I live so seemed rude not to. Decor was good - agree on the 'chain trying to look independent' a la Wahaca, but I thought it was alright and the basement bar downstairs was cool, I'd quite like to get pissed up in there one evening without baby hatter and the family-in-law in tow! As a non-meat eater, it was pretty meat dominated (not even any fish) but I thought prices were ok and I left stuffed and pissed having spent about £25. Is that about average these days? Can't really afford to eat out much these days but it wasn't as bad as I thought price-wise. Also the staff were good and they tolerated a noisy and boisterous baby hatter which is always a good bonus.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2015)

editor said:


> . Talking of chains, the Franco Manca pizza place in Tott Court Road had a huuuge queue outside it on Friday.


The Tott Court Road Franco Manca is always packed…and I'm not surprised, cos the local area is stuffed with boring shit like costa coffee, pret a manger and Sainsbury locals. Franco Manca probably seems totally exciting and exotic compared to all the other chain rubbish.


----------



## ash (Nov 25, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Tott Court Road Franco Manca is always packed…and I'm not surprised, cos the local area is stuffed with boring shit like costa coffee, pret a manger and Sainsbury locals. Franco Manca probably seems totally exciting and exotic compared to all the other chain rubbish.


The Indian YMCA is 5mins away I'd go for that over FM any day even though I really like FM's pizzas. The YMCA do a basic but authentic curry for about £5/ head. It used to be a secret but is very busy these days. There are quite a few little Indian places around and wild honey which I haven't tried but is supposed to be great.  I also found an amazing Italian deli cafe (can't remember the name), these are all around Fitzroy square area.


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2015)

The Indian YMCA is fantastic. An occasional work lunchtime treat for me.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2015)

ash said:


> The Indian YMCA is 5mins away I'd go for that over FM any day even though I really like FM's pizzas. The YMCA do a basic but authentic curry for about £5/ head. It used to be a secret but is very busy these days. There are quite a few little Indian places around and wild honey which I haven't tried but is supposed to be great.  I also found an amazing Italian deli cafe (can't remember the name), these are all around Fitzroy square area.



Do you mean Honey & Co on Warren Street? It's lovely but not cheap.


----------



## bimble (Nov 29, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Do you mean Honey & Co on Warren Street? It's lovely but not cheap.


This place.. but don't tell everyone. Our Restaurant - YMCA Indian Student Hostel, London


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2015)

bimble said:


> This place.. but don't tell everyone. Our Restaurant - YMCA Indian Student Hostel, London


Sounds interesting to try. Lots of historical background in their brochure.

But what are those comments about the workshop led by NY Narconon?

From what I have heard Narconon is an invention of L Ron Hubard and the Church of Scientology, one of whose interests in life is to get into the drugs market - like a quasi 12 Step AA movement presumably. Join Narconon, get clean of drugs - and by the way we do these very beneficial free personality tests......

Stick to the curry and you'll be OK. No seminars or surveys.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2015)

bimble said:


> This place.. but don't tell everyone. Our Restaurant - YMCA Indian Student Hostel, London


He mentions somewhere called Wild Honey too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Sounds interesting to try. Lots of historical background in their brochure.
> 
> But what are those comments about the workshop led by NY Narconon?
> 
> ...



editor is a BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG fan of Narcanon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

Narconon in action: urban75 and Narconon - the ultimate homage! Play 'spot the difference' with what The Register described as 'a wholesale rip-off'


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2015)

that's a very very weird place to get flattered from.
About L. Ron Hubbard - Narconon


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

bimble said:


> that's a very very weird place to get flattered from.
> About L. Ron Hubbard - Narconon


That link looks a bit eek!


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2015)

How odd. Must be my browsing history , access all areas


----------



## CH1 (Dec 1, 2015)

editor said:


> That link looks a bit eek!
> View attachment 80240





bimble said:


> How odd. Must be my browsing history , access all areas


It didn't freak out my Chromebook.
Maybe Adguard is run by Suppressive Persons!


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It didn't freak out my Chromebook.
> Maybe Adguard is run by Suppressive Persons!


Got to admit though, if your browser warns you to stay away from the scientologists because of a risk of 'identity theft', it's doing a good job.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 1, 2015)

Presumably the Boom Burger is no longer going to open on Station rd.

Wrong! Opening 'early next year' apparently


----------



## superfly101 (Dec 1, 2015)

*friendofdorothy friendofdorothy *

Have you tried the Chocolate Museum on Ferndale Road? 

You could give them a bell to see if they recommend anywhere or if they're running a make your own course? 

Nicest thing I've eaten recently is pistachio cream filled, icing sugar dusted, thin n crispy shelled mini croissants (they do a chocolate/hazelnut filling too) for 75p from MacFarlane's Deli - Fromagerie and Fine Foods  48 Abbeville Rd.

It's like an  Alandins' cave of pure food wonderment that place.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's a round up for 2015. I didn't write it because I'm (a) not a foodie and (b) can't write much past "it was nice" and "I didn't like it" when it comes to reviewing food 








Brixton Food review 2015: the best restaurants and cafes – and the saddest losses


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 31, 2015)

Just to say I had rock n chips from Jimmy's the other day for the first time in ages.  Bloody good it was too.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just to say I had rock n chips from Jimmy's the other day for the first time in ages.  Bloody good it was too.


I like the fact that he always cooks them fresh. It takes longer, but it's worth it.


----------



## bimble (Dec 31, 2015)

Who is Jimmy and what's rock?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

bimble said:


> Who is Jimmy and what's rock?








Jimmy’s Plaice – the finest traditional chippie in Brixton. Find them on Coldharbour Lane, SW9


----------



## bimble (Dec 31, 2015)

Those chips look amazing. Can't believe I've never been in there.. will sort this out immediately, right now.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

bimble said:


> Those chips look amazing. Can't believe I've never been in there.. will sort this out immediately, right now.


He's open!


----------



## bimble (Dec 31, 2015)

Now that is what chips should be - every one of them totally unique and different from the next. Very happy customer, thanks .


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 31, 2015)

bimble said:


> Who is Jimmy and* what's rock?*


Good question.

Rock Salmon, aka dogfish, huss, rock eel etc, refers to a number of small shark species found in European waters. The names given to it in chippies (Sweet William is another) are basically marketing ploys to obscure what it actually is.

When you order "rock" you may be served any of several species.


----------



## bimble (Dec 31, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Good question.
> 
> Rock Salmon, aka dogfish, huss, rock eel etc, refers to a number of small shark species found in European waters. The names given to it in chippies (Sweet William is another) are basically marketing ploys to obscure what it actually is.
> 
> When you order "rock" you may be served any of several species.



Blimey. Wikipedia says a rockfish might even be one of these:


----------



## superfly101 (Dec 31, 2015)

Brixton Rock sounds very similar but is sub £8 so cheaper than Jimmys.

All cooked to order phone in advance available.

But then Rock is on Acre Lane next to Mr Riffic? where a portion of fish n chips was £4.90.

But I use to be a big fan of Bennys in Clapham Old Town which quite frankly for £6 will absolutely piss on all their chips.

Why is Brixton more expensive than Clapham Old Town? Why is Rock cheaper than Jimmys? Why the fact Rock has appeared less than 10 doors down from an established Brixton business where people can buy decent (well ish) fish n chips for under a fiver was surpassed by £8+ fish n chips.....

You know in all other threads Brixton is in poverty so trying to prompt change in the sub £5  chip shop to the £8 chip shop makes prefect sense?


----------



## bimble (Dec 31, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> for £6 will absolutely piss on all their chips.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Brixton Rock sounds very similar but is sub £8 so cheaper than Jimmys.


Weeelll, chips cost a bit more than Jimmy's and I doubt very much they're any better or that there's more in the wrapper - but I'm not quibbling because I can see that their menu is priced at normal prices compared to the vast majority of groovy fucker places opening up around town.


----------



## bimble (Dec 31, 2015)

editor said:


> Weeelll, chips cost a bit more than Jimmy's and I doubt very much they're any better


I cannot imagine better chips than those from Jimmy's made fresh to order for me today and served in an open twist of paper that was able to handle lavish loads of vinegar without even dripping at all, and stayed hot all the way home. 
This is where the words artisanal and small batch mean something. My favourite ones, I think, were where they fried the curved edge of the spud, so you get a thing with only 2 sides, one rounded and one so crispy it looks like a crisp.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 4, 2016)

Random thoughts from Sunday:

- Nanban's chicken noodle soup (miyazaki ramen, I think?) has enough protein, salt and flavour in it to raise the dead, even if it's a bit overpriced at £11. Careful, clever cooking with almost too much savoury umami deliciousness. Decent quality chicken, properly dirty broth, amazingly bouncy noodles. Staff were friendly enough but not overpowering. Went there just as a New Year experiment and it might get more regular but they will really have to go some to outdo Khaosarn's Bangkok noodle soup bowl, which is larger and cheaper (and more complex in taste).

- When the fuck does Parissi  on Atlantic Road EVER open? I have fond memories of a really nice pastry + coffee there one time, but on the past four or five occasions I've walked past it on a weekend it's always closed.

- same question for the "food court" thing being built into the warren of back-alleys between Electric Avenue & Electric Lane. It's more my sort of thing - cheap cheerful small-scale or family-runLatin American kiosks or mini stalls mostly, by the look of it, exactly what I would prefer to support - I just can't figure out when you are supposed to go there if you want to exchange cash for food.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 4, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Random thoughts from Sunday:
> 
> - Nanban's chicken noodle soup (miyazaki ramen, I think?) has enough protein, salt and flavour in it to raise the dead, even if it's a bit overpriced at £11. Careful, clever cooking with almost too much savoury umami deliciousness. Decent quality chicken, properly dirty broth, amazingly bouncy noodles. Staff were friendly enough but not overpowering. Went there just as a New Year experiment and it might get more regular but they will really have to go some to outdo Khaosarn's Bangkok noodle soup bowl, which is larger and cheaper (and more complex in taste).
> 
> ...



The burger in Nanban is excellent.


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Random thoughts from Sunday:
> 
> - Nanban's chicken noodle soup (miyazaki ramen, I think?) has enough protein, salt and flavour in it to raise the dead, even if it's a bit overpriced at £11. Careful, clever cooking with almost too much savoury umami deliciousness. Decent quality chicken, properly dirty broth, amazingly bouncy noodles. Staff were friendly enough but not overpowering. Went there just as a New Year experiment and it might get more regular but they will really have to go some to outdo Khaosarn's Bangkok noodle soup bowl, which is larger and cheaper (and more complex in taste).



Must give Kaosan another try. I went there a couple of times when it first opened - the first was amazing and the second disappointing. Then it kind of slipped off the radar.


----------



## han (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah, I haven't been there since it first opened. I was mightily unimpressed with a curry I had there so never went again. But maybe I should give it another chance - it's often rammed - all those people can't be wrong, can they?!


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> The burger in Nanban is excellent.


How much was that?


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2016)

At some point _surely _people are going to get bored with burgers? My social media feeds are always festooned with pictures of the bloody things, and I can't say that I find them particularly attractive to look at.


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, you are a vegetarian, so it's hardly surprising.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2016)

han said:


> Well, you are a vegetarian, so it's hardly surprising.


I'd find pictures of veggie burgers every bit as unattractive. It's not so much what's in them, it's the aesthetics of the things, and the never ending stream of near identical photos of near identical burgers appearing all over social media.


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2016)

Fortunately, I rarely see pictures like this otherwise I'd be fed up too. I'd generally only find something like that appealing after a couple of pints.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 5, 2016)

han said:


> How much was that?



Too much


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Too much


Come come! Spill the burgery beans! 

*checks. 

Ah, £12. Blimey. 

Nanban - Japanese Soul Food in Brixton - MasterChef Tim Anderson


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2016)

Gah. Everything's got eggs in!


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2016)

han said:


> Gah. Everything's got eggs in!


Burgers now. Farts later!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> I cannot imagine better chips than those from Jimmy's made fresh to order for me today and served in an open twist of paper that was able to handle lavish loads of vinegar without even dripping at all, and stayed hot all the way home.
> This is where the words artisanal and small batch mean something. My favourite ones, I think, were where they fried the curved edge of the spud, so you get a thing with only 2 sides, one rounded and one so crispy it looks like a crisp.


You are tempting me to pay a visit on Friday coming. Haven't been for ages and local businesses must be supported. Mouth is watering at the very thought!

My Auntie Ursula ran a Fish & Chip shop in Bury St Edmunds in her middle years.
We always had fish & chips on Fridays (a hang over from pre-reformation days obviously).


----------



## Rushy (Jan 5, 2016)

Lovely burger and chips just £6 at the regent tonight. And hop head dark star (my favorite session ale) £3.75.

Had to listen to the quiz though.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 5, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Lovely burger and chips just £6 at the regent tonight. And hop head dark star (my favorite session ale) £3.75.
> 
> Had to listen to the quiz though.



Hop Head Dark Star is the one.


----------



## aka (Jan 6, 2016)

When Nanban first opened *everything* on the menu was off-the-scale delicious.  You really couldn't go wrong.  Also, great shopfitting - high quality finishes and not too fussy.  Personally, I think that as it has settled in (and got busy) the standard of cooking has dropped off a touch.  I think the prices might have been nudged up a smidge as well - but can't back that one up with evidence.


----------



## gdubz (Jan 6, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Hop Head Dark Star is the one.


Darkstar hophead


----------



## leanderman (Jan 7, 2016)

gdubz said:


> Darkstar hophead



Of course. We had it at our street party.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 7, 2016)

aka said:


> When Nanban first opened *everything* on the menu was off-the-scale delicious.  You really couldn't go wrong.  Also, great shopfitting - high quality finishes and not too fussy.  Personally, I think that as it has settled in (and got busy) the standard of cooking has dropped off a touch.  I think the prices might have been nudged up a smidge as well - but can't back that one up with evidence.



I've heard that's true of some restaurants: they work hard in the first six months to get the reputation then lose focus


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2016)

I was reading an article about where chefs like to eat, and rhere's a. Lot of love for Kricket in Pop Brixton. I need to try it!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I was reading an article about where chefs like to eat, and rhere's a. Lot of love for Kricket in Pop Brixton. I need to try it!


Could we have a link to this article?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2016)

Where Chefs Eat in London: The Best of 2015


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I was reading an article about where chefs like to eat, and rhere's a. Lot of love for Kricket in Pop Brixton. I need to try it!



I'm really keen on trying that place. Only heard good things so far


----------



## Winot (Jan 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Where Chefs Eat in London: The Best of 2015



Never thought I'd see the day when Pierre Koffmann recommended a restaurant in Brixton.

[There are some great ideas in that list - have had excellent meals at Picquet and Portland, and watching the kitchen at Barrafina is pure theatre.  I think it's the most exciting time for food in London since I moved here.]

Back to Brixton - I liked Kricket a lot - must go back.


----------



## Winot (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh, and Donostia Social Club in Pop Brixton is also excellent if you like tapas/pintxos. Better food than the much-lauded Barrafina I thought and very friendly service.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 7, 2016)

Winot said:


> Oh, and Donostia Social Club in Pop Brixton is also excellent if you like tapas/pintxos. Better food than the much-lauded Barrafina I thought and very friendly service.


I was very impressed with Donostia every time we were there.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 7, 2016)

Winot said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when Pierre Koffmann recommended a restaurant in Brixton.
> 
> [There are some great ideas in that list - have had excellent meals at Picquet and Portland, and watching the kitchen at Barrafina is pure theatre.  I think it's the most exciting time for food in London since I moved here.]
> 
> Back to Brixton - I liked Kricket a lot - must go back.



The brilliant Joint gets a mention in that list, which I am eating my way through.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 7, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm really keen on trying that place. Only heard good things so far



Kriket is a revelation. Perhaps the best - or at least most eye-opening - meal I had last year.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 7, 2016)

leanderman said:


> The brilliant Joint gets a mention in that list, which I am eating my way through.


Love that food. But I feel dirty for a week after eating there. Girlfriend hates it.

Suggested Nanban to a mate for pre film dinner, as I've not been. Said he had an awful experience there and would not be going back.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 7, 2016)

It's interesting - but maybe not so surprising - how cliquey chefs are, isn't it? The same 4 or 5 places cropping up again and again. Very many thanks for the link though Ms T, I'll be keeping it. 

Yeah Donostia really is good - give it a try if you want a go at tapas but don't fancy Brindisa's prices or walking _several hundred metres  _down acre lane TOWARDS Clapham for the best of Brixton tapas at Boqueria.

YMMV ... I'm on a permanent boycott of Joint because a) I don't want figgy brioche for my bread, and they can't/won't offer any other kind, and b) the one time I tried to go and eat there we were shooed away very curtly because "we're not serving yet so go and sit somewhere else and come back in 20 minutes" (said with a scowl, and there was nothing to clean away or sort out so it wasn't like letting us sit at a table for a bit would have damaged the business). So no Joint for me ever.


----------



## gdubz (Jan 7, 2016)

leanderman said:


> The brilliant Joint gets a mention in that list, which I am eating my way through.


Just got deliveroo from there....nursing resulting food baby...good


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 7, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Of course. We had it at our street party.



Too much of it, by the look of it!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2016)

What's good these days?. I'm looking for somewhere where you can book a table and it's relatively comfy, i.e Not sitting in a shipping container eating something out of a tin can.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2016)

Khan's


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh sorry, you mean NEW places....


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's good these days?. I'm looking for somewhere where you can book a table and it's relatively comfy, i.e Not sitting in a shipping container eating something out of a tin can.


Naughty Piglets if it's a treat.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Naughty Piglets if it's a treat.


Don't mention the 'T' word! [emoji15] [emoji12]


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2016)

han said:


> Don't mention the 'T' word! [emoji15] [emoji12]


According to this review, Brixton remains immature unless it "learns to love" this particular "affordable" restaurant. 


> But what he calls the "quiet infusion of Parisian Bistronomique sensibility" into London is exemplified by this wonderful opening. Just as Tony Blair said his project would be complete when Labour had learned to love Peter Mandelson, so Brixton will only reach something like full maturity when it learns to love Naughty Piglets.
> Naughty Piglets, restaurant review: Ignore the cries of gentrification


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 10, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's good these days?. I'm looking for somewhere where you can book a table and it's relatively comfy, i.e Not sitting in a shipping container eating something out of a tin can.


Boqueria or Naughty Piglets.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Naughty Piglets if it's a treat.


Is it only open Thursday to Sunday?



> Don't mention the 'T' word![\quote] Yon can on this thread.


----------



## han (Jan 11, 2016)

Boqueria Tapas is phenomenal.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 11, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Boqueria or Naughty Piglets.



Just booked a table at Naughty Piglets. Cannot wait.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 11, 2016)

I went to The Joint on Friday. Was still devouring the leftovers yesterday.


----------



## han (Jan 11, 2016)

editor said:


> According to this review, Brixton remains immature unless it "learns to love" this particular "affordable" restaurant.


God, that's patronising.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 11, 2016)

han said:


> God, that's patronising.



Rajan needs a slap.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 11, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Just booked a table at Naughty Piglets. Cannot wait.



Two words: Pork belly


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2016)

I've booked a table there as well, hate pork belly though.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 11, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've booked a table there as well, hate pork belly though.



Excellent. Rest of menu looks good though: MENU


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2016)

Naughty Piglets was amazing, definitely treat territory though.


----------



## MissL (Jan 25, 2016)

Went to Cabana for dinner last night, violently sick from midnight onwards. Obviously linking the two although struggling to understand what would have caused a bout of food poisoning. Shame as the staff were really lovely :-(


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've booked a table there as well, hate pork belly though.


I got given pork belly for the first time the other night and bloody hell that's disgusting. How can anyone like that? It's just a lump of quivering fat with a crust on top.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> I got given pork belly for the first time the other night and bloody hell that's disgusting. How can anyone like that? It's just a lump of quivering fat with a crust on top.



Depends how it's cooked. Slow-roasting or casseroling at low to medium heat dissolves most of the fat, and moistens the flesh beautifully, IME. Have tried it grilled or fried, but find it chewy and bland.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> I got given pork belly for the first time the other night and bloody hell that's disgusting. How can anyone like that? It's just a lump of quivering fat with a crust on top.


It sounds to me as if the cook and/or the food were sub-standard. Pork belly really is rather delicious and should never feel or taste unappealing to anyone who likes meat.


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2016)

ok, I believe you pork belly fans, it will be a long time before i try eating that again though.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 26, 2016)

Why is it, whenever you read a piece on how the stock markets operate, they always seem to talk about the price of pork bellies? Apart from this thread now, that's the only time I've heard this culinary item discussed.


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Why is it, whenever you read a piece on how the stock markets operate, they always seem to talk about the price of pork bellies? Apart from this thread now, that's the only time I've heard this culinary item discussed.



I thought you were joking when I saw that but no, wikipedia says you're right, the pork belly is a very important commodity because it freezes well (?)

*Pork belly futures*
The pork belly futures contract became an icon of futures and commodities trading. It is frequently used as a pars pro toto for commodities in general ...  Inaugurated on August 18, 1961 on the Chicago Mercantile Exchange (CME), *frozen pork belly futures were developed as a risk management device to meet the needs of meat packers who processed pork and had to contend with volatile hog price*s, as well as price risks on processed products held in inventory. .. Pork bellies can be kept in cold storage for an extended period of time, and generally it was the frozen bellies that were most actively traded. Spot prices vary depending on the amount of inventory in cold storage and the seasonal demand for bacon as well as the origin of the pork; in the past, the former drove the prices of the futures as well."


& this explains the relationship between pork bellies & the growth of the railways 
Commodities: Pork Bellies | Investopedia

Still disgusting though.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 26, 2016)

And, of course, there's the link to pork-barrel politicking


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 26, 2016)

T & P said:


> It sounds to me as if the cook and/or the food were sub-standard. Pork belly really is rather delicious and should never feel or taste unappealing to anyone who likes meat.



The fat has a different taste and texture to meat so of course some people just won't like it.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 26, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> The fat has a different taste and texture to meat so of course some people just won't like it.


Yeah but I know what T&P means. First couple of times I had it it was truly gopping. It is one of those food types which suffers particularly badly from bad cooking.


----------



## T & P (Jan 26, 2016)

TBF my comment was slightly tongue in cheek. it can also be a case of someone simply not liking pork belly of course. Eating meat does not mean liking all meat. I fucking hate liver, for instance...


----------



## Rushy (Jan 26, 2016)

T & P said:


> TBF my comment was slightly tongue in cheek. it can also be a case of someone simply not liking pork belly of course. Eating meat does not mean liking all meat. I fucking hate liver, for instance...


But it's true!

Not a fan of giblets and organs myself. Nor tongue in cheek.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 26, 2016)

T & P said:


> TBF my comment was slightly tongue in cheek. it can also be a case of someone simply not liking pork belly of course. Eating meat does not mean liking all meat. I fucking hate liver, for instance...



Liver is meat?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Why is it, whenever you read a piece on how the stock markets operate, they always seem to talk about the price of pork bellies? Apart from this thread now, that's the only time I've heard this culinary item discussed.



Way behind the times Vic on slow-cooked pork. A few years ago it was just about the cheapest cut of meat you could get but Jamie Oliver featured a recipe on his show and the price of pork belly went up in supermarkets.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 26, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Way behind the times Vic on slow-cooked pork. A few years ago it was just about the cheapest cut of meat you could get but Jamie Oliver featured a recipe on his show and the price of pork belly went up in supermarkets.



Feeding a large group we usually go for pork because of the price


----------



## T & P (Jan 26, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Liver is meat?


Apparently


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Not a fan of giblets and organs myself. Nor tongue in cheek.


I had cheeks 2 nights ago. No tongue though. I love tongue


----------



## deadringer (Feb 1, 2016)

Had dinner in the Vilaaaaaaaaage Saturday evening, the Khoa San Thai place. With a bring your own booze policy we had 3 starters and 2 mains coming in at under £35 and a delightfully rude waiter to boot  

Would highly recommend


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Had dinner in the Vilaaaaaaaaage Saturday evening, the Khoa San Thai place. With a bring your own booze policy we had 3 starters and 2 mains coming in at under £35 and a delightfully rude waiter to boot
> 
> Would highly recommend



The Joint does BYO too. (Or did until recently). Big saving.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Brixton Jobcentre are tweeting this:


HOw come they are allowed to specify "male"?


----------



## bimble (Feb 2, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I had cheeks 2 nights ago. No tongue though. I love tongue


One serving of Tongue turned me into a vegetarian for a decade. never again.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Jobcentre are tweeting this:
> 
> 
> HOw come they are allowed to specify "male"?




There are exceptions under the Equality Act 2010 for occupational requirement.  If someone pulled them up on it I think they'd have to prove it was genuine.  I guess they might argue cos it's a gay bar they need a male, but I think they might be on shaky ground tbh, although I'm a bit rusty on this stuff these days..  It's on p14-18 of this guidance.  

http://www.equalityhumanrights.com/...eans for you as an employer - recruitment.pdf


----------



## ash (Feb 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Jobcentre are tweeting this:
> 
> 
> HOw come they are allowed to specify "male"?



Not sure but they employ plenty of female staff??


----------



## colacubes (Feb 2, 2016)

ash said:


> Not sure but they employ plenty of female staff??



Actually you're right.  They did last time I was there.  So that advert is probably illegal.  Could be a Job Centre cock up/typo but it seems dodgy.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2016)

ash said:


> Not sure but they employ plenty of female staff??


Just asking really - I haven't been in since it was "The Brixtonian".
Personally I'd rather they advertised for what they want rather than go through the motions of "equality".

I wonder what happens at Wetherspoons? The Beehive seems to be strictly word of mouth - although they now have an advert of staff in the window.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Actually you're right.  They did last time I was there.  So that advert is probably illegal.  Could be a Job Centre cock up/typo but it seems dodgy.


I doubt the people who tweet job ads "operate on a policy level".

Maybe I should fire off an email. It might then turn out that they want "attractive" male staff (i.e. under 30 say). Then they might be in violation of equalities on an age basis.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 2, 2016)

bimble said:


> One serving of Tongue turned me into a vegetarian for a decade. never again.


Lol! It can be done very badly all right. I've been served it under cooked, unpeeled etc <huge technicolor yawn> 

However done well there is nothing like it. IMHO of course.


----------



## Winot (Feb 2, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Actually you're right.  They did last time I was there.  So that advert is probably illegal.  Could be a Job Centre cock up/typo but it seems dodgy.



If they employ loads of female staff, could they justify ad on ground that they wanted to even up numbers?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2016)

Law seems pretty clear: 


> As a general guideline, it is unlawful for an employer to discriminate against anyone, both at work and in job adverts, based on the following nine protected characteristics:
> 
> *gender*
> race
> ...


----------



## colacubes (Feb 2, 2016)

Winot said:


> If they employ loads of female staff, could they justify ad on ground that they wanted to even up numbers?



Disclaimer - not a lawyer but used to work in this world.

As far as I understand you could advertise saying you welcome applications from men if they're under-represented in the workforce and you want to address that.  It's covered by positive action.  But you can't *specify *that you want a man under positive action.  You can only do that under occupational requirement as I mentioned above afaik.  The example that's usually used is a female worker for a woman's refuge for example.  

Under positive action you still have to employ the best person who applies so it could be challenged by a woman who didn't get the job and she could take them to a tribunal if she can prove that she was the best candidate for the role and they only employed the successful candidate because he was a man.  Although realistically this is unllikely to happen given the high costs of ETs these days.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 2, 2016)

Any recommendations for somewhere to meet for a friend for coffee/cake of an afternoon? I'm not accustomed to seeing people outside of a pub, as a loss for a good place to meet.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2016)

Rosie's?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any recommendations for somewhere to meet for a friend for coffee/cake of an afternoon? I'm not accustomed to seeing people outside of a pub, as a loss for a good place to meet.


You could try the new Stir Coffee on Brixton Hill...


----------



## technical (Feb 2, 2016)

Delicorner Cafe on Upper Tulse Hill - although if you're in central Brixton a bit of a schlep, but its great


----------



## Winot (Feb 2, 2016)

editor said:


> You could try the new Stir Coffee on Brixton Hill...



I guess it's a pun on 'stir=prison' based on the location.  Makes me think of 'stir crazy' though which isn't a good image.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any recommendations for somewhere to meet for a friend for coffee/cake of an afternoon? I'm not accustomed to seeing people outside of a pub, as a loss for a good place to meet.


There is that cake shop at the very back of Brixton Village - if you go in the Pope's Road entrance it's on the right opposite the bar that does folk music in the evenings.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> There is that cake shop at the very back of Brixton Village - if you go in the Pope's Road entrance it's on the right opposite the bar that does folk music in the evenings.


I guess you mean opposite the Agile Rabbit. The cakes look nice but it's not the most appealing space for a coffee. There's also the small cafe in Wild Caper.

The best place for a relaxing coffee by miles for me is the Cable Cafe at the top of Brixton Road. Art Noveau in Atlantic Road is pretty good too, as is the Lounge, although I'm not sure what their cake offerings are like.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a question about Kricket, which it seems a lot of folk like.

How small are the small plates? ie. how many do you have to get in order not to leave hungry?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I have a question about Kricket, which it seems a lot of folk like.
> 
> How small are the small plates? ie. how many do you have to get in order not to leave hungry?



Two dishes would be fine


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Two dishes would be fine


Might give it a go despite objecting to the "small plates" concept in general.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2016)

Go for it - I made the mistake of initially avoiding the place because I don't like 'Indian' food.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I don't like 'Indian' food.


Quite possibly the must ridiculous thing I have read on Urban.


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Might give it a go despite objecting to the "small plates" concept in general.



I would go for 3 myself, but I'm a greedy bastard. 

The advantage of 2 however is that you can designate one as the starter and the other as the main course and thereby preserve your non-hipster credentials.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 3, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I don't like 'Indian' food.


When I was living in Amsterdam we were invited around a friends to watch some sport. Towards the end he started dishing up some curry "none of that English muck for me" quoth a friend from Dublin


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 3, 2016)

On curry but not in Brixton, we are going to Rasa in Stoke Newington tonight. Amazing South Indian food. Veggie too but not so you realise.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2016)

What's the one in Tooting? Banana Leaf?


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> What's the one in Tooting? Banana Leaf?


Yes. Apollo Banana Leaf. BYOB. Fantastic, I recommend you book and take the chilli icon next to a dish very seriously indeed!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Yes. Apollo Banana Leaf. BYOB. Fantastic, I recommend you book and take the chilli icon next to a dish very seriously indeed!


That's it. I keep promising myself to go there. 

I had an unfortunate chilli incident last night, as it happens. Can't really say any more than that.


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> That's it. I keep promising myself to go there.
> 
> I had an unfortunate chilli incident last night, as it happens. Can't really say any more than that.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd just like to clarify that Winot's post is based on pure speculation and he was thankfully nowhere near in the incident.


----------



## WNW (Feb 3, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Yes. Apollo Banana Leaf. BYOB. Fantastic, I recommend you book and take the chilli icon next to a dish very seriously indeed!


 It's great - everything I've tried has been delicious. Mutton rolls and the aubergine masala are must haves. There's no decent offie nearby so worth shopping ahead if you life good wine or beer.

Don't think you really need to book unless a big party. It's deceptively large.  But can't hurt I guess.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Law seems pretty clear:



We are permitted to only employ women under an exception within the equality act. We state that in applications though so it is clear for all to see.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 3, 2016)

WNW said:


> It's great - everything I've tried has been delicious. Mutton rolls and the aubergine masala are must haves. There's no decent offie nearby so worth shopping ahead if you life good wine or beer.
> 
> Don't think you really need to book unless a big party. It's deceptively large.  But can't hurt I guess.


Though there is a corner shop for your cobra/tiger staples just next door but if you are looking for anything more discerning you need to bring it with you.

After being turned away for just 2 people several times we always book now. However if you don't book and are unlucky just go up the road a little bit to Radha Krishna Bhavan for brilliant South Indian food!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2016)

Kricket was already full before 7pm yesterday. We ended up going to Joint instead. It was ok. Had a kind of wrap thing which was very nice but it was 8.50. Had it been £5 from a street stall I would have said it was very good. As it was, it was just ok.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2016)

Popup news...


----------



## Winot (Feb 9, 2016)

^ amazing Thai food. Smoking Goat was v. popular last summer in Denmark St.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm just a bit wtf at Begging Bowl as a name for a restaurant, must be a Buddhist monk reference.


----------



## MissL (Mar 11, 2016)

Had dinner at Khamsa for the first time the other night and thought it was excellent. Great flavours, lots of fun - the host is extremely entertaining, and byob with no corkage. What more could you ask for? I'm just annoyed I had to hear about it from a hipster ;-) Also, noted that everyone else in there was at least 20 years younger than us. That aside, I'd much rather support someone like this, working his bobbins off to serve fantastic food, than another anon chain a la bluescabanahacabay. Places like this are what Brixton's about. Highly recommended.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 11, 2016)

MissL said:


> Had dinner at Khamsa for the first time the other night and thought it was excellent. Great flavours, lots of fun - the host is extremely entertaining, and byob with no corkage. What more could you ask for? I'm just annoyed I had to hear about it from a hipster ;-) Also, noted that everyone else in there was at least 20 years younger than us. That aside, I'd much rather support someone like this, working his bobbins off to serve fantastic food, than another anon chain a la bluescabanahacabay. Places like this are what Brixton's about. Highly recommended.



The food is excellent!


----------



## deadringer (Mar 12, 2016)

MissL said:


> Had dinner at Khamsa for the first time the other night and thought it was excellent. Great flavours, lots of fun - the host is extremely entertaining, and byob with no corkage. What more could you ask for? I'm just annoyed I had to hear about it from a hipster ;-) Also, noted that everyone else in there was at least 20 years younger than us. That aside, I'd much rather support someone like this, working his bobbins off to serve fantastic food, than another anon chain a la bluescabanahacabay. Places like this are what Brixton's about. Highly recommended.



Sounds great, will have to try that!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2016)

Positive review in Time Out of Three Little Birds cafe on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## teuchter (Mar 22, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Positive review in Time Out of Three Little Birds cafe on Coldharbour Lane


Buy your Bob Marley merchandise here, tourists.


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Buy your Bob Marley merchandise here, tourists.


Not like you to whinge teuchter. Hey, at least they had the grace to not to write "every likkle ting".


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's some photos of the new Barrio restaurant: 

















Looks pretty enough but it's just another fairly pricey chain that's bringing more of East London to Brixton (now you can eat at Barrio and then take a short walk to to the Blues Kitchen chain - just like in Shoreditch!)

In photos: Barrio Brixton, a Latin-themed restaurant/bar opens in Acre Lane, Brixton


----------



## leanderman (Mar 30, 2016)

Tried the Blues Kitchen yesterday. Rib fest event was on with the noted Rib Man. A band was setting up for the evening. £5 for a pint. Not particularly well run place. Loos so badly placed they might be in another building. Standard decor.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Tried the Blues Kitchen yesterday. Rib fest event was on with the noted Rib Man. A band was setting up for the evening. £5 for a pint. Not particularly well run place. Loos so badly placed they might be in another building. Standard decor.


Oh dear. I'll have to take a look for myself soon but I've heard quite a few reports and I'm not exactly warming to the place. I've heard they pay the bands better than some venues though, so maybe some of the profits from their over priced pints are helping musicians.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 30, 2016)

I ate lunch/brunch in there on Easter Sunday ... hmmm, mixed result really. Good to see it was quite busy, not too noisy, reasonably mixed crowd, skewing a bit disproportionately to the late-20s-early30s-white-Clapham-middle-class for Brixton, but still, there really were people of all ages and backgrounds in there, plenty of families, but they were friendly to a lone female diner as well.

It looks great, if a bit low on light, so if you don't want to have your acne lit right up or can't face bright bulbs, then this will work well for you.

Food ... well ... it's pricey and it's nearly all bad-for-you Americana, stodgy and greasy and not that flavourful - but that's authentic American bar food, isn't it? there are a few tiny salad options etc but basically it's all burgers / BBQ / American breakfast stuff; and while there's plenty on each plate, you're not getting out for anything under a tenner. An "American breakfast" cost £9.50 and to be fair was far more than I could eat (2 eggs + bacon + square sausage + really tasty "BBQ" beans + 'home fries' (which were vile - cold AND greasy)+ a pancake + 2 alleged 'fried green tomatoes' which were just horrible cornbready pucks of nothing). but OTOH a side order of cornbread was really pretty tasty, with just enough of a chili kick and honey-butter and a nice crust to make it interesting. . Some of it was fine, some of it really wasn't - which isn't good enough at that price I think. There are plenty of other places in Brixton to eat better, cheaper breakfasts out.  The fried eggs were suspiciously uniform and made me wonder if there's any real cooking going on in there anyway, or if it's all just trucked in and reheated.

Again, just like in real America, plain black coffee was weak and unappealing - but unlike in America it cost £2.40 a cup, no refills . The economic point of the venue is obviously to sell pricy imported bourbons and liquor and cocktails  to crowds of young people of an evening ( there's a massive cocktail and shots menu, most of them seemed to cost about £8.50 each - I don't drink so couldn't say how generous the servings are or if they're the real deal).

So, 16 quid for an uninspiring brekky. I think I won't be in again. But if you're really hankering of American style brunch, or BBQ, or you really want to drink American drinks in a bar, it might be what you're looking for.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 30, 2016)

went to Mamma Dough's last night for birthday celebration (not mine, mrs OP) lovely staff pizza ok had better had worse, but £2.50 extra for a gluten free base is a rip off big time will not be darkening their doors again, cheaper to go to Covent Garden!
eta. it was £60 for 3 pizzas 2 green salads and 2 bottles of Peckham lager


----------



## djdando (Apr 1, 2016)

Saw the Phoenix Cafe guy standing in a hi-vis and a helmet this morning at the building site which was the old Phoenix Cafe next to Bookmongers. I assume that means they are returning to that site. 

Also, Soho House have applied for planning permission for a Chicken Shop and Fox Bar in Piano House.

Lastly, Okan are putting a Ramen Bar in the old Gresham Cafe


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

djdando said:


> Lastly, Okan are putting a Ramen Bar in the old Gresham Cafe


I think it's opened. My invite must have got lost in the mail.
#miffed


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> went to Mamma Dough's last night for birthday celebration (not mine, mrs OP) lovely staff pizza ok had better had worse, but £2.50 extra for a gluten free base is a rip off big time will not be darkening their doors again, cheaper to go to Covent Garden!
> eta. it was £60 for 3 pizzas 2 green salads and 2 bottles of Peckham lager


I don't understand its popularity because it really is deeply average for the price.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 1, 2016)

fiver a pint and £16 a breakfast. wow. just wow.

funny how businesses here dont bother with thing such as free coffee refills. It would cost them literally fuck all, and would be a nice touch and probably get more people through the door. i suppose its pure greed. Saying that, good old wetherspoons will do you a coffee for 99p and free refills until 2pm


----------



## Fitto (Apr 7, 2016)

I visited the Blues Bar in Brixton twice over the last 8 months or so. The staff were very friendly but friendly in all the same way, if that makes any sense. E.g. Sitting down while taking your order and all very matey with you. Good, but because they were all doing it on the 2 occasions that I visited, I could tell that they had been taught to do this, be this, however, perhaps it's been at the cost of their own individuality? 

Decor and lighting was great, loved it. 

Food was good old fashioned American junk food, that's why I went their. A long way to go before they reach the culinary heights (as far as the burgers are concerned) of Hawksmoor and Honest burgers. 

We checked out a band that was doing a gig upstairs and it was nice. I think the place has good potential.

Would definitely revisit.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 8, 2016)

djdando said:


> Lastly, Okan are putting a Ramen Bar in the old Gresham Cafe



I love their okonomiyaki, good value meal too, keen to see what their ramen is like. Great to see the UK getting some variations of Japanese food. If someone wants to open a real izakaya i'll be a very happy and drunk man.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2016)

Where's the old Gresham cafe?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Where's the old Gresham cafe?


Opposite the Barrier Block.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally went to Naughty Piglets. Really nice food (especially the steak tartare). Staff were lovely. Could do with a larger champagne selection.


----------



## MissL (Apr 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Finally went to Naughty Piglets. Really nice food (especially the steak tartare). Staff were lovely. Could do with a larger champagne selection.


Oh you really are a card SpamMisery.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 10, 2016)

MissL said:


> Oh you really are a card SpamMisery.



Am I this card?


----------



## MissL (Apr 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Am I this card?


And refer back to my previous post


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 12, 2016)

djdando said:


> Saw the Phoenix Cafe guy standing in a hi-vis and a helmet this morning at the building site which was the old Phoenix Cafe next to Bookmongers. I assume that means they are returning to that site.



I suspect not. The new Phoenix Cafe has new windows with "Phoenix Cafe" written in large letters on them. Like before but fancier script.


----------



## djdando (Apr 27, 2016)

aussw9 said:


> I love their okonomiyaki, good value meal too, keen to see what their ramen is like. Great to see the UK getting some variations of Japanese food. If someone wants to open a real izakaya i'll be a very happy and drunk man.



Went to Okans new Ramen place last night. I'll be returning for sure.


----------



## leanderman (May 24, 2016)

Should be open by this weekend!


----------



## madolesance (May 24, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Should be open by this weekend!


Really hope it works out for them as it look like they've spent a lot of money on the plaice.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 24, 2016)

And it's nice for the fish to have somewhere to hang out.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 24, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Really hope it works out for them as it look like they've spent a lot of money on the plaice.



I think it was some kind of crowdfunder thing where everyone chipped in...


----------



## Winot (May 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it was some kind of crowdfunder thing where everyone chipped in...



Ho Ho


----------



## Ol Nick (May 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> Ho Ho


Looks like a nice plaice.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Really hope it works out for them as it look like they've spent a lot of money on the plaice.



They cod be onto a winner.


----------



## technical (May 25, 2016)

I'm going to leave the fish puns to salmon else


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2016)

technical said:


> I'm going to leave the fish puns to salmon else



I wish you haddock done.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 25, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wish you haddock done.


We should skate over this whole sorry affair


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Should be open by this weekend!


by that decor, i bet they won't be charging traditional fish and chip prices...hope i'm wrong.


----------



## leanderman (May 25, 2016)

It looks brill. I'll report back after my visit on Fryday.


----------



## aka (May 26, 2016)

leanderman said:


> It looks brill. I'll report back after my visit on Fryday.


Type louder please. I'm a bit hard of herring. 

For the love of cod.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

Rum Kitchen is opening next month:






Rum Kitchen prepares to open on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane


----------



## leanderman (May 26, 2016)

leanderman said:


> It looks brill. I'll report back after my visit on Fryday.



Had a look earlier today, and they'll need to get their skates on if they are to open tomorrow


----------



## Rushy (May 26, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Haddock look earlier today, and they'll need to get their skates on if they are to open tomorrow


Corrected for you.


----------



## han (May 30, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> by that decor, i bet they won't be charging traditional fish and chip prices...hope i'm wrong.


Yes. Disappointing name as well. 'Fish Lounge' - how silly.


----------



## han (May 30, 2016)

Still, I'm looking forward to checking it out. Brixton Hill has been crying out for a decent fish and chip shop since that place on Brixton Water Lane closed nearly 15 years ago.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 30, 2016)

han said:


> Yes. Disappointing name as well. 'Fish Lounge' - how silly.



Well they *do* lounge, the lazy piscine slackers!


----------



## han (May 31, 2016)

I can't believe The Albert is losing its stage. That's so sad. End of an era. 

I wonder, will it turn into a gastro pub eventually?


----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

han said:


> I can't believe The Albert is losing its stage. That's so sad. End of an era.
> 
> I wonder, will it turn into a gastro pub eventually?


That's what Greene King have wanted for ages but the landlord has fought hard it keep it a proper pub. It's so full now a band just occupies the space where thirsty freespending drinkers could be standing. Given that when I started putting bands on there was no stage, maybe I'll be able to put in some acts sometime


----------



## han (May 31, 2016)

Ah  so that's good. The music there isn't dead yet then.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

han said:


> Ah  so that's good. The music there isn't dead yet then.


The DJ nights are staying and may also happen on Saturdays too. I'll do my very best to keep the vibe old school and welcoming to all!


----------



## MissL (May 31, 2016)

one of the traders in brixton village just tried to charge me £4.50 for two sweet potatoes. £4.50!?!. WTF!?! I told him to stuff it and went to sainsbury's. 

boring story i know but seriously!?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2016)

MissL said:


> one of the traders in brixton village just tried to charge me £4.50 for two sweet potatoes. £4.50!?!. WTF!?! I told him to stuff it and went to sainsbury's.
> 
> boring story i know but seriously!?



I got two fine sweet potatoes in Lidl for a £1


----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

MissL said:


> one of the traders in brixton village just tried to charge me £4.50 for two sweet potatoes. £4.50!?!. WTF!?! I told him to stuff it and went to sainsbury's.
> 
> boring story i know but seriously!?


Which one was it? Name'n'shame!


----------



## MissL (May 31, 2016)

the one on the corner opposite mama lan. when i shrieked at £4.50 he said ok £4.00 to you, which only added insult to injury.


----------



## dbs1fan (May 31, 2016)

Might be the same stall, I think I shrieked at the price of sweet potatoes and was told they were Jamaican- thus more expensive.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 31, 2016)

MissL said:


> one of the traders in brixton village just tried to charge me £4.50 for two sweet potatoes. £4.50!?!. WTF!?! I told him to stuff it and went to sainsbury's.
> 
> boring story i know but seriously!?


 try Noors - they're always good value, but as dbs1fan said, avoid specialist sweet potatoes


----------



## sparkybird (May 31, 2016)

Well the orange flesh ones are generally more £ than the white ones, eh? Maybe he thought you were a tourist? 
Shocking price though


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2016)

han said:


> Still, I'm looking forward to checking it out. Brixton Hill has been crying out for a decent fish and chip shop since that place on Brixton Water Lane closed nearly 15 years ago.



Ten days after they should have opened it has all gone quiet, with the shutters down. Annoying!


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2016)

Gah!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Ten days after they should have opened it has all gone quiet, with the shutters down. Annoying!



I reckon Pizza Experto  will open before the chippy.


----------



## innit (Jun 6, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> Might be the same stall, I think I shrieked at the price of sweet potatoes and was told they were Jamaican- thus more expensive.


Same here.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 7, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> I reckon Pizza Experto  will open before the chippy.



That looks ... interesting. 

Anyway, Fish Lounge is go - and I am the first customer!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

leanderman said:


> That looks ... interesting.
> 
> Anyway, Fish Lounge is go - and I am the first customer!



Burgers £2.80. Chips under £2. 80p for a soft drink. No posh estate agent black heroes hip hop nonsense.  I approve. 

Please report back as to the quality of the goods!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> I reckon Pizza Experto  will open before the chippy.


I like the name.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2016)

editor said:


> I like the name.



The problem is is that it has to live up to it. I hope they do.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Burgers £2.80. Chips under £2. 80p for a soft drink. No posh estate agent black heroes hip hop nonsense.  I approve.
> 
> Please report back as to the quality of the goods!



Was there a veggie burger on the menu? It doesn't look like it in the pic...


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> Was there a veggie burger on the menu? It doesn't look like it in the pic...


Doesn't look like it, so that's one black mark against them.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 7, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> Was there a veggie burger on the menu? It doesn't look like it in the pic...



Seems not. 

I found the haddock and chips to be excellent, especially the chips. 

Got some for a friend, who said they were fantastic. 

Of the chips, my school-shirking nine-year-old said: 'Much better than the normal ones.'


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr Shakes will be very disappointed


----------



## discobastard (Jun 7, 2016)

There's loads of veggie options on the far right.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 7, 2016)

discobastard said:


> There's loads of veggie options on the far right.



The far right are well known for their vegetarianism


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2016)

discobastard said:


> There's loads of veggie options on the far right.


Yes. Veggies are obviously fully satisfied with a plate of full of gravy, mushy peas and curry sauce. Perhaps a gherkin as well if they're really hungry.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes. Veggies are obviously fully satisfied with a plate of full of gravy, mushy peas and curry sauce. Perhaps a gherkin as well if they're really hungry.



Back in the day proper chippies didn't bother with burgers of any kind. The veggie option was a cheese and onion pastie. Or up north we had half rice, half chips and curry sauce.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes. Veggies are obviously fully satisfied with a plate of full of gravy, mushy peas and curry sauce. Perhaps a gherkin as well if they're really hungry.


I was being meta [emoji15]


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I was being meta [emoji15]


Man can't live off meta alone.


----------



## choochi (Jun 8, 2016)

Rosa's Thai Cafe have applied for a premises licence for 36 Atlantic Road, which I see on Google street map is 'Brixton Supermarket'. Has it gone already or is it another business being forced out?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2016)

choochi said:


> Rosa's Thai Cafe have applied for a premises licence for 36 Atlantic Road, which I see on Google street map is 'Brixton Supermarket'. Has it gone already or is it another business being forced out?


I'l check when I go by later.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 8, 2016)

It was there this morning. 

In terms of 'forced out' - Doesn't it all depend who owns and operates it? Most of that strip i seem to recall is owner run businesses who own the building too. Afghani led gentrification etc.


----------



## choochi (Jun 8, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> It was there this morning.
> 
> In terms of 'forced out' - Doesn't it all depend who owns and operates it? Most of that strip i seem to recall is owner run businesses who own the building too. Afghani led gentrification etc.



If that's the case then fair enough. I just hope it's not as a result of a massive rent increase.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 8, 2016)

choochi said:


> Rosa's Thai Cafe have applied for a premises licence for 36 Atlantic Road, which I see on Google street map is 'Brixton Supermarket'. Has it gone already or is it another business being forced out?



One thing we are not short of in Brixton is so-called supermarkets, all selling the same stuff at the same prices. There's about 10 in Electric Avenue alone.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 8, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> One thing we are not short of in Brixton is so-called supermarkets, all selling the same stuff at the same prices. There's about 10 in Electric Avenue alone.


Not short of Thai restaurants either. Rosa's would be the fourth, I believe.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> One thing we are not short of in Brixton is so-called supermarkets, all selling the same stuff at the same prices. There's about 10 in Electric Avenue alone.



I've found Casa de Jack in Pope's road to have good prices.

Much less crowded than, for example, Nour

Plus, if you spend enough they give you a bottle of olive oil!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 9, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I've found Casa de Jack in Pope's road to have good prices.
> 
> Much less crowded than, for example, Nour
> 
> Plus, if you spend enough they give you a bottle of olive oil!



I like the Mediterranean Food Centre in Streatham Hill; it's 24 hours so handy for shopping after work.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 9, 2016)

Am trying out your Bookers tomorrow.


----------



## elmpp (Jun 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Burgers £2.80. Chips under £2. 80p for a soft drink. No posh estate agent black heroes hip hop nonsense.  I approve.
> 
> Please report back as to the quality of the goods!


For someone who eschews monetary pursuits, you sure do judge everything by it


----------



## han (Jun 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Burgers £2.80. Chips under £2. 80p for a soft drink. No posh estate agent black heroes hip hop nonsense.  I approve.
> 
> Please report back as to the quality of the goods!


Well I've just had cod and chips in there (hangover cure) and it was very good indeed. Batter made there and then. Chatted quite a bit with the owner, Gus - a very friendly man. 

A big thumbs up from me!


----------



## han (Jun 10, 2016)

Good chips, too. And they do gravy! My other arf had chips 'n' gravy a there few days ago and said it was v good.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2016)

han said:


> Good chips, too. And they do gravy! My other arf had chips 'n' gravy a there few days ago and said it was v good.



Tried again today. The chips are outstanding. The cod pretty good. And not at all greasy, wife adds.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2016)

han said:


> Well I've just had cod and chips in there (hangover cure) and it was very good indeed. Batter made there and then. Chatted quite a bit with the owner, Gus - a very friendly man.
> 
> A big thumbs up from me!


Such a pleasant change to have something decent and actually affordable to normal people opening up. I'll have to check them out soon.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 10, 2016)

Death to the £3.90 rocket and salami open top foccacia "sandwich". The £4.95 bacon and caramelised onion toast can fuck off too.
Pizza Experto  have put up their takeaway prices. £2 for a 7" pizza with two toppings. 
And the cafe next door does an americano for £1.30 which imho tastes better than Drip or F Fridays.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 10, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Tried again today. The chips are outstanding. The cod pretty good. And not at all greasy, wife adds.



We had a three-way split at work. Boss said Acre Lane was way better. I'm ever so slightly veered toward Kennedys (though that might change) but a colleague reckoned Fish Lounge was better than Kennedys. Not a bad response really. It's definitely not shit.
RIP Albert's Plaice


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 10, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Tried again today. The chips are outstanding. The cod pretty good. And not at all greasy, wife adds.



That's what I'll be having for my tea then


----------



## han (Jun 10, 2016)

Ooh I haven't tried the Acre Lane one, yet. The nice thing about The Fish Lounge (terrible name) is that you can sit in. It's pretty spacious inside.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2016)

han said:


> The nice thing about The Fish Lounge (terrible name) is that you can sit in.



That, and the location!

Acre Lane has extra seafood options.


----------



## han (Jun 10, 2016)

leanderman said:


> That, and the location!
> 
> Acre Lane has extra seafood options.


Well, yes. If you're off Brixton Hill, it's perfect. I think they're going to do well - they're right by 2 bus stops. 

I'll deffo try the Acre Lane one sometime.


----------



## han (Jun 10, 2016)

And of course, the proprietor being friendly helps as well.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Such a pleasant change to have something decent and actually affordable to normal people opening up. I'll have to check them out soon.


I never seem to have fish and chips in London as I'm from Yorkshire and always been disappointed by F&C here.  The place near my folks' house is spectacular (never cod, always haddock btw).

So small fish and small chips is £7.50, big fish and big chips is £9.80.  Sounds like a fair amount of money to me - is that par for the course?

Haddock usually costs more though so good to see its the same price as the cod.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I never seem to have fish and chips in London as I'm from Yorkshire and always been disappointed by F&C here.  The place near my folks' house is spectacular (never cod, always haddock btw).
> 
> So small fish and small chips is £7.50, big fish and big chips is £9.80.  Sounds like a fair amount of money to me - is that par for the course?
> 
> Haddock usually costs more though so good to see its the same price as the cod.



Price seems about right. Fish is costly. I agree: it has to be haddock.


----------



## aka (Jun 15, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Tried again today. The chips are outstanding. The cod pretty good. And not at all greasy, wife adds.


the chips are top notch, great fish and chips!  The owner/manager is very enthusiastic and appears a lovely chap - he doesn't trust his staff with much yet, he was dipping, frying, dishing up, S&V and then wrapping *and* taking the money.  that is going to be some massive queue if he can't delegate eventually.  He probably also goes out the back and peels and chips!


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

Dirty Burger review

Dirty Burger Brixton review – messy eating and decent food in a noisy ambience-free setting


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 30, 2016)

Gave Fish Lounge a go last week. As you say, the owner is really nice and enthusiastic, but sadly the food isn't as good in my opinion as Brixton's Rock in Acre Lane. Chips somewhat flabby, mushy peas way too vinegary and the fish was just OK. Price about a quid less in Fish Lounge for 2 people. I'll pay the extra.
In a way I'm relived as now I've got to make an effort to walk to Acre Lane if I want fish and chips!


----------



## discobastard (Jul 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Dirty Burger review
> 
> Dirty Burger Brixton review – messy eating and decent food in a noisy ambience-free setting


Dipped and Flipped last night - review to follow!


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 1, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Gave Fish Lounge a go last week. As you say, the owner is really nice and enthusiastic, but sadly the food isn't as good in my opinion as Brixton's Rock in Acre Lane. Chips somewhat flabby, mushy peas way too vinegary and the fish was just OK. Price about a quid less in Fish Lounge for 2 people. I'll pay the extra.
> In a way I'm relived as now I've got to make an effort to walk to Acre Lane if I want fish and chips!



I was feeling Northern the other day and ordered pie, chips and gravy. Instead of it being served in a tray with gravy on top, I got a bag of chips, a pie still in its wrapper and a container of gravy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2016)

At the okan ramen place across from the barrier block. So far so good.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> At the okan ramen place across from the barrier block. So far so good.


What's the prices like there? It never seems that busy when I've passed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2016)

editor said:


> What's the prices like there? It never seems that busy when I've passed.


Expensive  but in line with most of the new places.  About a tenner for a main dish. 
prices on their site
Okan Ramen and Soba

The food was tasty though. the karaage (fried chicken) was very tasty and juicy.
The noodles are... noodles.  I had the shoyu ramen (pork and soy sauce) 

for drinks I had the yuzu (citrus fruit) and sparkling water which was fine  but  pricey at 3.50 a glass. 

I'll be back to try the soba   but  not too regularly  as  noodle  are  kinda samey after a while.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Expensive  but in line with most of the new places.  About a tenner for a main dish.
> prices on their site
> Okan Ramen and Soba
> 
> ...


What's all this then?

*Japanese Craft Beer
Kagua rouge – 7.50
Kagua blanc – 7.50
*
To my surprise these are on Ratebeer.com [the white rated better than the red] - but if you have either (or both) would welcome your description and review.

I'm not likely to rush down there and pay £7.50 for a 330 mL bottle of beer, though given the abv is 8% for the white and 9% for the red it's not as though they're selling Fosters.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2016)

Not drinking at the mo  and  not a beer person so unfortunately  no review.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 6, 2016)

I think we had a chat about Mexican/South American ugh "streetfood" in the Pop thread (so i won't even try to track through that monster) but finally had empanadas at El Rancho de Lala today and they were really good. Two fat ones, unlimited salsa and an Americano for £4.50. Proper stuff.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 6, 2016)

W


twistedAM said:


> I think we had a chat about Mexican/South American ugh "streetfood" in the Pop thread (so i won't even try to track through that monster) but finally had empanadas at El Rancho de Lala today and they were really good. Two fat ones, unlimited salsa and an Americano for £4.50. Proper stuff.


Where is that?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> W
> 
> Where is that?


Brixton Villaaaaage.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Brixton Villaaaaage.



Surely it's been open long enough to qualify as  Village rather than Villaaaaaage?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Surely it's been open long enough to qualify as  Village rather than Villaaaaaage?


The Villaaaaage refers to the collective area where they are located in. Each time I go past it seems to have Claphamised a little bit more although there are - thankfully - still some outposts of 'normal' Brixton left in there.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 6, 2016)

For information only, not (just pure) pedantry: it's called El Rancho de LALO (not Lala) and it's right next to Fish, Wings and Tings. I will avoid the village/villaaaage thing by referring to it as "the southeastern corner of the historic covered market complex". And yes those empanadas are fantastic.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Surely it's been open long enough to qualify as  Village rather than Villaaaaaage?


Decades from now it'll be renamed to something even trendier like "Zone" or "Happening" or "Enigma" (I vote for that one), and all the old timers will revel in lambasting the passing of the cherished "Village"


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> For information only, not (just pure) pedantry: it's called El Rancho de LALO (not Lala) and it's right next to Fish, Wings and Tings. I will avoid the village/villaaaage thing by referring to it as "the southeastern corner of the historic covered market complex". And yes those empanadas are fantastic.


I would like to think they entertain you like this whilst you imbibe - chance would be a fine thing


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 6, 2016)

Ta, I'll check it out. I've not eaten in _that area _for ages


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Surely it's been open long enough to qualify as  Village rather than Villaaaaaage?


In this forum, no chance.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

T & P said:


> In this forum, no chance.


Thank heavens you've jumped in to stir the pot. Always helpful.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> finally had empanadas at El Rancho de Lala today and they were really good.


Run by the lesser known Mexican tellytubby, I believe.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Thank heavens you've jumped in to stir the pot. Always helpful.


My post is no more stirring than your continuing spelling of Village as Villaaaage.

For what's worth I don't think either contribution is particularly controversial, but if you insist on missspelling a word for the purpose of mocking or deriding a venue or the people who frequent it, I really can't see how you could possibly complain about someone simply commenting on the act


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

T & P said:


> My post is no more stirring than your continuing spelling of Village as Villaaaage.


If that 'stirs' you up I think you need to relax a bit. I live more or less next door to the place and don't like the foodie yuppie tourist paradise it's turns into on weekends, nor do I like the way the surrounding area has become the public toilet for its boozed up patrons. The place remains the poster boy for every social housing-free unaffordable development that belches up in Brixton. So Villaaaage it is, with its poncey _chocolat _shop and champagne flute toting nu-grazers  adding more pressure on the few remaining normal shop units there.

Most of the people I know on my estate stopped visiting there a long time ago.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2016)

editor said:


> If that 'stirs' you up I think you need to relax a bit. I live more or less next door to the place and don't like the foodie yuppie tourist paradise it's turns into on weekends, nor do I like the way the surrounding area has become the public toilet for its boozed up patrons. The place remains the poster boy for every social housing-free unaffordable development that belches up in Brixton. So Villaaaage it is, with its poncey _chocolat _shop and champagne flute toting nu-grazers  adding more pressure on the few remaining normal shop units there.
> 
> Most of the people I know on my estate stopped visiting there a long time ago.


Er, I never said it stirred me up; in fact it was you who first used that verb in this conversation. But I'm really not prepared to have an argument over such a monumentally trivial matter, so I'm bowing out. Good night.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

Back to the new foodie haunts of Brixton: Dirty Burger really seems to be doing disastrously badly. Every time I go by I rarely see more than a handful of people inside - sometimes it's completely empty. I hope it's a marker that Peak Expensive Hipster Burger has finally been reached in Brixton.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 7, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Decades from now it'll be renamed to something even trendier like "Zone" or "Happening" or "Enigma" (I vote for that one), and all the old timers will revel in lambasting the passing of the cherished "Village"



It's usual for an area to be quartered at some point. Manchester is big on such things inventing areas like the Northern Quarter. I presume there are three others but I forget their monikers.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 7, 2016)

editor said:


> The Villaaaaage refers to the collective area where they are located in. Each time I go past it seems to have Claphamised a little bit more although there are - thankfully - still some outposts of 'normal' Brixton left in there.



Yeah but I still think it's a tad unfair to paint a good business like this with the same brush as well-financed newbies - just because it's surrounded by Claphamish places doesn't mean it shouldn't be supported.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah but I still think it's a tad unfair to paint a good business like this with the same brush as well-financed newbies - just because it's surrounded by Claphamish places doesn't mean it shouldn't be supported.


I don't think I've tarred it any way (at least, that wasn't my intention). I just described the location in which it can be found, as asked.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Back to the new foodie haunts of Brixton: Dirty Burger really seems to be doing disastrously badly. Every time I go by I rarely see more than a handful of people inside - sometimes it's completely empty. I hope it's a marker that Peak Expensive Hipster Burger has finally been reached in Brixton.


Dip and Flip isn't busy either. Too many burgers, obviously.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Dip and Flip isn't busy either. Too many burgers, obviously.


They're also on the Boulevard Of Broken Dreams (well, OK, that's a slightly dramatic way of pointing out that Kaff was the only business to ever prosper in that building and that was before the lucre-loving landlords hoiked the rent waaaay up).
Brixton 15 Years Ago: Howes on Atlantic Road (later Kaff and Dip & Flip) – July 2001 photos


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

Rum Kitchen opens on the 1st Aug.







Caribbean-themed Rum Kitchen bar/restaurant to open in Brixton on 1st August


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Dip and Flip isn't busy either. Too many burgers, obviously.



Walked past Dirty Burger at around 1230 today and yesterday and the grand total of people in there was zero. Lots of totally empty places in the Village/Villaaaaaggge and Market Row too though.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Walked past Dirty Burger at around 1230 today and yesterday and the grand total of people in there was zero. Lots of totally empty places in the Village/Villaaaaaggge and Market Row too though.


Most times I pass there it's completely empty and I often pass by an equally deserted Pop in the daytime.

I'd imagine that a lot of businesses in the Village/Villaaaaaggge/Villaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage, Market Row and Pop are very heavily reliant on the boozy night/weekend crowd to keep afloat.

I don't think I've ever seen anyone in that chocolatier place in the Village but maybe they're just placeholding for the inevitable gentrification 'upgrade.'

I've just looked the place up. It's very lah de dah. 


> Chocolate artist and chocolatier Paul Wayne Gregory launches his new shop and dessert bar in the heart of Brixton Village. Aptly named 'Indulgence', the store will offer chocolate lovers a choice of fruit and chocolate based desserts, as well as showcasing Paul Wayne Gregory's signature collections, including his Champagne Cocktail Truffles, Caramelised Marcona Almonds, Chocolate Lollies, Lightly Salted Caramel Truffles and his award winning Pure Indulgence Chocolates.
> Paul will also use the shop to showcase his art, which uses chocolate as a medium to create fantastical pieces, including realistic human sculptures, chocolate graffiti and abstract works. Customers will be able to commission one off pieces, with prices upon application.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 7, 2016)

Pop was quite busy for a change when I glanced in yesterday. Probably does ok on sunny lunchtimes.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 7, 2016)

La Lupa was also a success for a brief while, offering food, drink and music for a range of people on different budgets.

Did you ever find out who the long standing landlords were?


twistedAM said:


> Walked past Dirty Burger at around 1230 today and yesterday and the grand total of people in there was zero. Lots of totally empty places in the Village/Villaaaaaggge and Market Row too though.



Same as the Vauxhall one, whereas Nando's was packed.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

Passed Dirty Burger twice today. Not a soul in there.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Jul 8, 2016)

One of those Dip N Flip has opened in Tooting, right opposite Honest Burger. Let the brioche wars begin.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 11, 2016)

one thing I have found increasingly annoying is being charged £1.50 extra for something that is gluten-free (pizza base, rice noodles etc), various places in Brixton now do this when there is no justification on cost, so what is their reason? as far as I can see it's a tax on an allergy


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

Another chain coming to Brixton





> Born in the East. Raised in the East End. Spitalfields, Soho, Carnaby, Westfield Stratford, Chelsea, Angel & Victoria. Founded by Alex and Saiphin Moore.
> 
> Rosa's Thai Cafe (@RosasThaiCafe) on Twitter



It's where Pamir is at the moment, a few doors down from foodie-tastic Brindisa.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Another chain coming to Brixton



this is the gaff that was meant to open in the cab office by the Albert isn't it....backed by " Angel Investors " it appears........ {{meta.ogtitle}}


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 12, 2016)

In the spirit of nosy intolerance I tried out Dip & Flip in recent days. The following comments are for information only.

It's yet another nu-mini-chain affair selling, basically, poshed-up burgers & fries at around the £8-£11 mark. But the "unique" selling point - what is meant to set it apart from Honest, Dirty or Byron burgers - is the other "dip" offer: a large ((very large) sliced-roast-meat sandwich (beef, lamb or chicken available)  in a crustyish roll - no brioches here, no sir - with one sauce and a drenching of gravy. You can decide how intense you want the gravy-dunking to be (meat only, or meat and bun too?) and don't worry, you also get a small dish (NOT A RAMEKIN) of more gravy to do more dipping with.

Staff were young, posh-ish, enthusiastic and pleasant. Place was 90%+ empty, but this was a weekday lunchtime. Not bad music. Fully wheelchair-accessible bathroom. Rather disturbing cartoon murals of a range of hipster stereotypes being literally face-drizzled with gravy. Gravy is clearly a very big part of their mission.

Personally I bloody love gravy (so was in the right place) - the version here was deliciously gummy and salty and I could forget that it's probably not made from any real meat at all. Had beef with horseradish roll which was fine ... good fiery kick to the sauce, meat was a bit overcooked imho but tender and good quality, if a bit finely sliced for my taste - and loads of it delicately folded into the bun before they drowned the whole thing in gravy. Properly excellent fries, hot and crisp and nicely seasoned. A very small spoonful of symbolic slaw served on the side - completely forgettable so I didn't bother to make the symbolic act of eating it.  Left feeling absolutely buzzing with salt and refined carbs but not feeling ripped off.

It really does depend on your opinions about gravy in the end.
Do you even like gravy though?


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Place was 90%+ empty, but this was a weekday lunchtime.


Despite Brixton's renaissance as a must-see destination for cash-laden foodies, those out of the main Estate Agent approved cool zone (Pop/Village/Market Row and Atlantic Road etc) may find it harder to be part of the cash-in.

Dirty Burger seems to be struggling and the stretch where Dip & Flip is has always been a really tough place to attract footfall. The Lounge has had to ride out some rough times, and there seems a reluctance by tourists to venture to far up Atlantic Road past the familiar confines of the Villaaaage.

Of course, things change and it all it takes is for a couple of new trendy places to open up and that part of Atlantic Road could soon become infested with thrill seeking 'adventurous' foodies. After all, the stretch of Coldharbour Lane opposite the Barrier is already part colonised.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 12, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> In the spirit of nosy intolerance I tried out Dip & Flip in recent days. The following comments are for information only.
> 
> It's yet another nu-mini-chain affair selling, basically, poshed-up burgers & fries at around the £8-£11 mark. But the "unique" selling point - what is meant to set it apart from Honest, Dirty or Byron burgers - is the other "dip" offer: a large ((very large) sliced-roast-meat sandwich (beef, lamb or chicken available)  in a crustyish roll - no brioches here, no sir - with one sauce and a drenching of gravy. You can decide how intense you want the gravy-dunking to be (meat only, or meat and bun too?) and don't worry, you also get a small dish (NOT A RAMEKIN) of more gravy to do more dipping with.
> 
> ...



That sounds amazing.


----------



## aka (Jul 12, 2016)

Dirty Burger isn't very good.  That's my three word review right there, the bacon wasn't even streaky FFS.

Who does that?  Seriously, it was like a slab of gammon.


----------



## aka (Jul 12, 2016)

For my money Five Guys is the best burger in London at the moment.  Granted you have to curate the fucking thing yourself.

McDonald's in crisis: can it fight off the Five Guys threat?


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 13, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> In the spirit of nosy intolerance I tried out Dip & Flip in recent days. The following comments are for information only.
> 
> It's yet another nu-mini-chain affair selling, basically, poshed-up burgers & fries at around the £8-£11 mark. But the "unique" selling point - what is meant to set it apart from Honest, Dirty or Byron burgers - is the other "dip" offer: a large ((very large) sliced-roast-meat sandwich (beef, lamb or chicken available)  in a crustyish roll - no brioches here, no sir - with one sauce and a drenching of gravy. You can decide how intense you want the gravy-dunking to be (meat only, or meat and bun too?) and don't worry, you also get a small dish (NOT A RAMEKIN) of more gravy to do more dipping with.
> 
> ...


I suspect the "dipped" part of the concept is from "Al's Beef" in Chicago that's been picked up and made famous by all the various food shows like Zimmern's Bizarre Foods and the Travel Channels Best Sandwich in America etc etc. Al's Italian Beef


----------



## Rushy (Jul 13, 2016)

aka said:


> For my money Five Guys is the best burger in London at the moment.  Granted you have to curate the fucking thing yourself.


I've still not eaten at Five Guys. Precisely because both times I've put my head in the door I've taken one look at all the choices on the menu and thought "Bollocks. Too complicated. I can't be arsed". I'll manage it one of these days.

Whopper. Now that's easy!


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2016)

Review of Dip & Flip here:
Review: Dip & Flip burger bar, Atlantic Road, Brixton

It really is a poor show to only offer one veggie option (and fuck all for vegans).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been cycling past it for over a month and not noticed Fish Lounge  
Might be our post camping tea soon


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 20, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I've been cycling past it for over a month and not noticed Fish Lounge
> Talking of GRAVY (of yes) they do it but it comes in a stupid container at £1 instead of being ladled over the damn chips. He looked at me as if I was from another planet (yeah, the north where they have decent chip shops) when I tried to explain this.
> Fwiw I work next to it but use Kennedy's more.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2016)

Kennedy's is too far for us


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 20, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Kennedy's is too far for us


Apparently Brixton Rock on Acre Lane is better than Kennedy's.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2016)

Now that's on the way home from lidl


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 20, 2016)

I found the chips very tasteless.  The service, the fish and mushy peas were good though.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

Another fast food chain for Brixton 

Mexican restaurant chain Tortilla looks to open up in Brixton


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Another chain coming to Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good as there are hardly any places to eat in Brixton as it is.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> In the spirit of nosy intolerance I tried out Dip & Flip in recent days. The following comments are for information only.
> 
> It's yet another nu-mini-chain affair selling, basically, poshed-up burgers & fries at around the £8-£11 mark. But the "unique" selling point - what is meant to set it apart from Honest, Dirty or Byron burgers - is the other "dip" offer: a large ((very large) sliced-roast-meat sandwich (beef, lamb or chicken available)  in a crustyish roll - no brioches here, no sir - with one sauce and a drenching of gravy. You can decide how intense you want the gravy-dunking to be (meat only, or meat and bun too?) and don't worry, you also get a small dish (NOT A RAMEKIN) of more gravy to do more dipping with.
> 
> ...


Was it better than kfc gravy?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Apparently Brixton Rock on Acre Lane is better than Kennedy's.


Then fish bar in west Norwood is amazing.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 24, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Then fish bar in west Norwood is amazing.


Knights Hill?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2016)

some of us might remember Patisserie la Floridia on Brixton Rd
an artisan baker_ before it was cool_, he shut up shop some years back
the strain of crackers walking in and nicking his till while he was icing buns got too much and the premises was rented out to an operation creating petit fours for high end establishments up west. a to let sign recently went up and today I saw a logo has appeared on the shop front it reads  "L'ETO" , here is the website for l'eto, Could it be this....... L'ETO  | Our Locations ......the typeface is the same.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> some of us might remember Patisserie la Floridia on Brixton Rd
> an artisan baker_ before it was cool_, he shut up shop some years back
> the strain of crackers walking in and nicking his till while he was icing buns got too much and the premises was rented out to an operation creating petit fours for high end establishments up west. a to let sign recently went up and today I saw a logo has appeared on the shop front it reads  "L'ETO" , here is the website for l'eto, Could it be this....... L'ETO  | Our Locations ......the typeface is the same.


Their photos look like they're from 1973.

There's a planning application from Sept 2015 
15/05416/FUL	 |			  Change of use of the ground floor from retail (Use Class A1) to mixed use comprising commercial bakery (Sui-Generis use) to the rear and retail/shop (Use Class A1) to the front of the premises, incorporating alterations to shopfront.				  |																	  224 - 224A Brixton Road London SW9 6AH


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2016)

Passed Dirty Burger about six times in the last few days. It's been empty (or with just or two people there) every single time. It must be so boring for the staff.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

I paid Rum Kitchen a visit last night. The interior is very nicely done, the decor pleasant, the cocktails decent (but unaffordable to all but the nu-Brixton mob), and like all of these well backed trendy chains, I felt like I could be anywhere in London. 

The bar has been done out very well indeed.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2016)

Rum Kitchen review A taste of chain Caribbean: Rum Kitchen opens up in Brixton


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Aug 10, 2016)

Got a Deliveroo from Bukowski last night.

Burgers were good very good but the chips nah 

Also have a leaflet from burgerkingdeliveries.co.uk

There's a burger King in Bhalam ?


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 10, 2016)

Went to dip and flip after trabuquera review. Amazing. If you like gravy, its well worth a visit. Probably more a lunch thing than dinner.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 10, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Was it better than kfc gravy?



Nothing is.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Boom Burger seems to have gone forever to be replaced by Booma Brixton, a "coming together of delicious Indian food and great craft beer."


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2016)

Fundraiser for refugee community kitchen in Calais at POP Brixton this Saturday! The kitchen cooks more than 2,000 hot meals a day offsite and ferries them into the camp. They play a vital role in keeping refugees fed. Please come along and support and give as generously as you can


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Boom Burger seems to have gone forever to be replaced by Booma Brixton, a "coming together of delicious Indian food and great craft beer."



 brought to you by the minds behind the crown and anchor
Brixton news, rumour and general chat - June 2016
......this makes me me worried for the oval tandoori who's old school charms may not be a match for hip social network marketing amongst the army of yuppies moving into the area


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2016)

Another super trendy foodie bar/restaurant coming to town, this time in the old - and much missed - Phoenix Cafe premises 

Fancy Funkin Chicken takes over the old Phoenix cafe on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2016)

It's a "new concept from a dynamic trio of young hospitality industry insiders”, Nathan Pattie (Co-founder of PIX), Rollo Weeks (formerly Sketch) and Lars Larson (formerly Cuckoo)." Anyone know anything about these people. I'm almost scared to look.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 25, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a "new concept from a dynamic trio of young hospitality industry insiders”, Nathan Pattie (Co-founder of PIX), Rollo Weeks (formerly Sketch) and Lars Larson (formerly Cuckoo)." Anyone know anything about these people. I'm almost scared to look.


quick look shows lots of 'beautiful people' doing wacky things in expensive clothes - quell surprise


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 25, 2016)

Rollo Weeks was a child actor


----------



## stockwelljonny (Aug 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Rollo Weeks was a child actor


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 25, 2016)

The increasingly lively 'food court' - the lower-budget, more real-people, more 'local' alternative to Pop - is still carpeted with horrible manky astroturf which is getting more manky by the day.

On the upside it's now been branded and is proudly billed as "Brixton Yard" on a billboard the height of a person.

Happy to report that both things I have eaten there (a box of ceviche, sweet potato and corn from the Peruvian guy in one corner, and a lamb wrap from the 'Indian' outlet) were delicious, under £7 and completely clean/safe, even though I thought ceviche on a Sunday was gastric Russian roulette ... nothing happened.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> The increasingly lively 'food court' - the lower-budget, more real-people, more 'local' alternative to Pop - is still carpeted with horrible manky astroturf which is getting more manky by the day.
> 
> On the upside it's now been branded and is proudly billed as "Brixton Yard" on a billboard the height of a person.


I heard that some of the older traders are being evicted. Perhaps this Yard nonsense is part of that process. "Thanks for creating this space - and now you can fuck off because we're want to make some money...", perhaps?


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 28, 2016)

Exciting times for Kricket - they made it into the latest Good Food Guide and are soon to open another branch in Soho.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone been to Bar160? Bit out of my price range at three courses for £27.50 and I'm never too encouraged when I see this on a menu: "VEGETARIAN AND VEGAN DISHES ARE AVAILABLE ON REQUEST."



> Located in Bohemian Brixton, Bar160 is fine dining with a twist.
> 
> REVIEW BY ALICIA EXPLORES
> What happens when you combine a world-class chef who specialises in gourmet cuisine and an entrepreneur who’s worked in luxury hotels and the catering business her whole life? A unique fusion called Bar 160.
> ...


Welcome


----------



## aka (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Exciting times for Kricket - they made it into the latest Good Food Guide and are soon to open another branch in Soho.


I liked them before they were trendy


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Boom Burger seems to have gone


 
the premises looked to be open/semi-open today when I passed, and the head honcho JBooom was in the area.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

The traders have all been evicted from the Food Court











Traders hoofed out as Brixton’s Food Court is closed down for good


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh FFS. I was never totally convinced by the project (and I still think the astroturf was repellent) but my sympathies in this are 100% with the traders, who have been royally messed about by TfL and Lambeth Council. This could and should have been the 'proper Brixton' antidote to Pop. Instead it's being cleaned out in the same ruthless fashion as the arch traders. It's really sad - and infuriating.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 22, 2016)

That's really shit for everyone who put in a lot of hard work


----------



## Rushy (Sep 23, 2016)

I've written about this site a couple of times. I could not understand how it had gone ahead. A friend and I had it under offer in 2011 and we were planning something similar using shipping containers and scaffold frame buildings (this is all pre Pop). TfL eventually made it quite clear that they did not want a lot of public access because the brick structure in the middle is a vent and the other, closer to electric lane is an electricity sub station, both related to the underground. They wanted it to be used for storage or light industrial. 

TfL are very slow and cumbersome to negotiate with and pretty inflexible so we reluctantly withdrew or offer. I was surprised (and a little miffed) when the food court appeared. It seems the eventual lease owner did not get freeholder permission.

As for licensing and planning conflicting, this is all too common. Licensing has to inform planning of any application but if planning to not object they do not have to (or indeed, can't) take planning issues into consideration. This happened with Kaff, for instance. Licensing granted a 3 or 4 a.m. bar license (A4 planning use) despite the site only having planning for A3 (restaurant) with a 12am closure condition. There are plenty of similar examples.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Oct 9, 2016)

The Bell and Brisket - Pop Brixton

1x Filthy Fries
1x The King (Toasted Bagels)
1x The Lord Rupert (Time Out top 30 Best Dishes) (Toasted Bagels)

All good, very good tbf!

The King is a traditional salt beef/pickle but the Lord Rupert fuck me it's seriously dandy!

Hard to describe but you get the king plus the best char grilled burger with big mac special sauce you've never imagined nor could imagine having a serious party in your mouth flavour on top. 

I for one welcome our new salt beef bagel overlords


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> The Bell and Brisket - Pop Brixton
> 
> 1x Filthy Fries
> 1x The King (Toasted Bagels)
> ...



But how much does it cost? I can do a toasted bagel burger for under a £1 at home.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like more of the same hipster nonsense.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

The Food Court site has now been cleared. Shame. It was different (and cheaper) to most of the trendy chain stuff opening up around town.






Flattened stalls and piles of wood: what’s left of Brixton Food Court


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

boohoo said:


> But how much does it cost? I can do a toasted bagel burger for under a £1 at home.


This ludicrous trend of charging premium prices for food products ironically described as "dirty" this and "filthy" that is so fucking tedious.  

Oh, and it's £10 for a bagel burger and chips. Small pack of chips is a whopping £3.50.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 10, 2016)

editor said:


> This ludicrous trend of charging premium prices for food products ironically described as "dirty" this and "filthy" that is so fucking tedious.
> 
> Oh, and it's £10 for a bagel burger and chips. Small pack of chips is a whopping £3.50.



I don't like the words "dirty' and 'filthy'. The food should speak for itself - great chips (down in Thornton heath) are great and don't come with any fancy names. 

It would have to be a good burger and bagel for that price.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I don't like the words "dirty' and 'filthy'. The food should speak for itself - great chips (down in Thornton heath) are great and don't come with any fancy names.
> 
> It would have to be a good burger and bagel for that price.


It's "street food" therefore it must be worth the premium (even though the much abused concept of street food should actually be about _low cost tasty snacks_, not overpriced burgers with hipster branding).


----------



## Rushy (Oct 10, 2016)

> As we reported last month, the Food Court had been closed down by the council, after owners TfL had revoked the landlord’s licence.


It seems to be a fairly blatant case of development without planning approval.

Planning permission granted in 2014 was for 30 small A1 retail stalls (for small traders offering goods and services) and specifically stated that there would be no cooked food stalls. 

What was built was a food court (A3).

Apart from the fact that building a food court is specifically at odds with the assurances given in the planning application; what was built also bore little similarity to the approved design. So the council issued an enforcement notice.

This is not the council's fault. Indeed it's good to see the council approving small units for small independent traders in a central location and avoiding everything being developed into a food take away.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Oct 10, 2016)

boohoo said:


> But how much does it cost? I can do a toasted bagel burger for under a £1 at home.



Sorry you miss understand me my fault......

It isn't a burger nor has it anything to do with burgers it salt beef but with........

you get so many different flavours in a bite it's really amazing tbf.

I'm sorry if buying and then saying its fucking wonderful offends you but.. fuck me that was fucking tasty


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 10, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> The Bell and Brisket - Pop Brixton
> 
> 1x Filthy Fries
> 1x The King (Toasted Bagels)
> ...



I used to pay £2.00 for a salt beef bagel, large pickle on the side, and a plate of chips - tea or coffee extra (caff off of Tottenham Court Rd)!

Mind you, that was 20-odd years ago, but you got enough salt beef to sink a battleship, and the dill pickle was as long as my hand!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 10, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Sorry you miss understand me my fault......
> 
> It isn't a burger nor has it anything to do with burgers it salt beef but with........
> 
> ...



The best salt beef in the world, is the salt beef you make yourself. What pisses me off about some restaurants is that they buy in commercially processed salt beef, often not even brisket! It doesn't taste the same!


----------



## boohoo (Oct 10, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Sorry you miss understand me my fault......
> 
> It isn't a burger nor has it anything to do with burgers it salt beef but with........
> 
> ...



You need to say why it's worth the money. I appreciate good food and the enjoyment of it. So if it's a salt beef bagel with great quality meat, well cooked, than I can appreciate your enjoyment.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2016)

Not Brixton, but 500 Degrees in Herne Hill (formerly Pizzeria Pellone) does a lunchtime special of a pizza and a beer (or soft drink) for a tenner.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Not Brixton, but 500 Degrees in Herne Hill (formerly Pizzeria Pellone) does a lunchtime special of a pizza and a beer (or soft drink) for a tenner.


Love the place, but can't get my name around that awful name.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Oct 11, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I used to pay £2.00 for a salt beef bagel, large pickle on the side, and a plate of chips - tea or coffee extra (caff off of Tottenham Court Rd)!
> 
> Mind you, that was 20-odd years ago, but you got enough salt beef to sink a battleship, and the dill pickle was as long as my hand!



Bagel Bakery Brick Lane was very similar for an early morning snack around then but I didn't eat meat at the time.

Thanks for the heads up on making it I always thought it meant using a smoker like pestrami (sp)


----------



## discobastard (Oct 12, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> The best salt beef in the world, is the salt beef you make yourself. What pisses me off about some restaurants is that they buy in commercially processed salt beef, often not even brisket! It doesn't taste the same!


Recipe please!


----------



## alex_ (Oct 12, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Recipe please!



Yes, having tried it a couple of times it's quite tricky - cos you need pink salt, the right ratios of water / meat / salt / preservative.

Alex


----------



## Rushy (Oct 12, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> The Bell and Brisket - Pop Brixton
> 
> 1x Filthy Fries
> 1x The King (Toasted Bagels)
> ...


Tried The King for lunch. Bloody tasty it was too!


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Oct 13, 2016)

editor said:


> This ludicrous trend of charging premium prices for food products ironically described as "dirty" this and "filthy" that is so fucking tedious.
> 
> Oh, and it's £10 for a bagel burger and chips. Small pack of chips is a whopping £3.50.



You need a dose of reality 

10 years ago I would order 2 curries, plus a nan and rice from Khans for just over £10!

Now its £20 plus 

I could get kebab and chips for under a fiver now it's £6-8 for a chicken shish alone.

As you don't eat meat you're a bit removed from how Brixton takeaways tried initially to drop quality to maintain a price point. Fuck me it was bad!

The Bombay Inn has just up'd prices by £1.5-£2 per main dish thank god! It's now cheaper but better quality than all except Khans.

If it's £6-8 for a Shish kebab the same for a burger is well spot on tbf.

If you want to go all....

Deliveroo!!!!

Costs you £2.50 but also...... 15% to the business per order. Wonder why everything you order is £2 more expensive in Brixton via Deliveroo????


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> You need a dose of reality


I can get a HUGE portion of ace chips for £1.60 from Jimmy's. There's easily enough for two. If you think £3.50 for the piddly pack you'll get from the trendy Bell and Brisket at Pop Brixton represents better value, it's you who needs a bumper dose of reality.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 14, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> You need a dose of reality
> 
> 10 years ago I would order 2 curries, plus a nan and rice from Khans for just over £10!
> 
> ...


Yes, good ingredients cost money. As does paying staff even minimum wage. However some posters on here will shout for cheap food, which is high quality, with staff paid LLW. Doesn't really work.


----------



## djdando (Oct 15, 2016)

Piano House - Chicken Shop, Dirty Burger 2.0 and Fox Bar


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2016)

djdando said:


> Piano House - Chicken Shop, Dirty Burger 2.0 and Fox Bar


Seems adventurous given that Dirty Burger 1.0 seems a spectacular flop. What's Fox Bar?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 15, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/Fox-Bar-Brixton-1651971438452793/

More soho house type dark bars. Not quite love muscle which I think used to  be in that space.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> https://m.facebook.com/Fox-Bar-Brixton-1651971438452793/
> 
> More soho house type dark bars. Not quite love muscle which I think used to  be in that space.


Looks as dull and as predictable as a trendy suit-tastic West End bar guarded by bouncers galore, but I'll give them a chance and pop along some time.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> https://m.facebook.com/Fox-Bar-Brixton-1651971438452793/
> 
> More soho house type dark bars. Not quite love muscle which I think used to  be in that space.



Love Muscle was at The Fridge. That was Substation South? with nights including Queer Nation, Dirty Dishes and Marvellous.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 16, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Love Muscle was at The Fridge. That was Substation South? with nights including Queer Nation, Dirty Dishes and Marvellous.


And a Y Fronts night.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 16, 2016)

Rushy said:


> And a Y Fronts night.



And Boot Camp.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> https://m.facebook.com/Fox-Bar-Brixton-1651971438452793/
> 
> More soho house type dark bars. Not quite love muscle which I think used to  be in that space.


I think that Substation South was in the basement  - but there was originally a ground floor level as well (maybe in the days when it was called "The Vox" - pre 1994 or so).

I did go in there when there was a sort of charity do in between Vox and Substation period.

V familiar with the Sub Station period - and had my first ever experience of being refused admission when they had a Suzie Krueger night. For which I felt retrospectively grateful in view of the ghastly advertising she subsequently indulged in - I'm sure I don't have to elaborate.

Sounds like the Fox Bar has more in common with the Fox on the Hill than Suzie Krueger though.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Oct 17, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Tried The King for lunch. Bloody tasty it was too!



'think I may have made a booboo

Just got a king and an Old

well..... the king really is something else'!








 should sponser this bagel 

Please note that this is a meat bagel from a meat bagel shop......

If you would like fried potatoes in the form of chips.......


----------



## djdando (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like Brindisa are leaving Brixton and Polpo are taking over the units to use as restaurant solely.


----------



## Winot (Oct 23, 2016)

djdando said:


> Looks like Brindisa are leaving Brixton and Polpo are taking over the units to use as restaurant solely.



I heard a while back that the Brixton branch was Brindisa's worst performer.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 23, 2016)

Winot said:


> I heard a while back that the Brixton branch was Brindisa's worst performer.


The food is good in the restaurant there but the choice isn't. A few bits and pieces aside it's mainly various toppings on bread. Not really a choice I often want for dinner. 

Pulpo will be great to have in Brixton, ace restaurants.


----------



## aka (Oct 25, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> The food is good in the restaurant there but the choice isn't. A few bits and pieces aside it's mainly various toppings on bread. Not really a choice I often want for dinner.
> 
> Pulpo will be great to have in Brixton, ace restaurants.


Pulpo - for the common people.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 27, 2016)

djdando said:


> Looks like Brindisa are leaving Brixton and Polpo are taking over the units to use as restaurant solely.



It appears that they've gone. I think this is really significant in terms of the debate on gentrification and it's not good news. Brindisa might have been a shop for the gentry but is was a shop, as well as a bar. Pulpo are applying for planning permission for a change of use from a shop plus eating and drinking to just eating and drinking. I liked Brindisa; even the controversial cheese sandwich. But with the benefit of hindsight, I'm not surprised it's gone - both the bar and the shop rarely seemed busy and the range of stuff in the shop while excellent, was limited and relatively expensive.

What this means, in terms of the gentrification debate, is that what's happening isn't even like East Dulwich, where at least there's still some sort of commercial mix. In a sense it's even worse, in that it suggests the commercial pressure is for central Brixton to become just a gigantic food court that over time will be even more dominated by the chains.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 27, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> It appears that they've gone. I think this is really significant in terms of the debate on gentrification and it's not good news. Brindisa might have been a shop for the gentry but is was a shop, as well as a bar. Pulpo are applying for planning permission for a change of use from a shop plus eating and drinking to just eating and drinking. I liked Brindisa; even the controversial cheese sandwich. But with the benefit of hindsight, I'm not surprised it's gone - both the bar and the shop rarely seemed busy and the range of stuff in the shop while excellent, was limited and relatively expensive.
> 
> What this means, in terms of the gentrification debate, is that what's happening isn't even like East Dulwich, where at least there's still some sort of commercial mix. In a sense it's even worse, in that it suggests the commercial pressure is for central Brixton to become just a gigantic food court that over time will be even more dominated by the chains.


I just don't think the new crowd are as moneyed as people think. (Yes, yes, relative to certain groups they are very very privileged. Most deprived etc...). Largely they are very young and on salaries below London median (I get to verify quite a lot of people's salaries).

Cornercopia was a great restaurant and reasonable value. They were able to do well when Brixton Village in the early days was mostly full of older local folk and families. When the village visitors became younger, the punters spent less on food. I doubt they would spend much on premium deli take home type foods like Brindisa offer, even if they would occasionally go there for dinner. Certainly when I'm carrying out maintenance at flats lived in by young professionals I'm not struck by luxury food habits. More like lots of studenty half empty cupboards.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I just don't think the new crowd are as moneyed as people think. (Yes, yes, relative to certain groups they are very very privileged. Most deprived etc...). Largely they are very young and on salaries below London median (I get to verify quite a lot of people's salaries.



Yes. Young media workers get paid sweet fuck all (20-25k). I suspect a lot of the clientele in these places are drinking/eating in there on credit.


----------



## bimble (Oct 27, 2016)

I went into Brindisa once looked around and bought a sliver of manchego which is my favourite cheese. It was incredibly expensive, not just expensive but kind of silly (can't remember the numbers now but it was multiples of what a bit of manchego costs in a supermarket) . I think that might be what did for them here, that plus the fact that they only had a very small number of things for sale in that big space.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 27, 2016)

Okay. As we were. It seems I was a bit previous discussing the demise of Brindisa. It looked very closed this morning when I went past. But this evening both the shop and the bar were open, with plenty of custom in the latter. However, in the shop I was the only customer and all I bought was a tin of sardines (they're great). I spoke to the staff about what I called 'rumours' and they said they knew nothing about any planned closure. Nor could they explain the why there was a planning application from Polpo for the Brindisa premises (see link here). But as we found out with Rosie's Cafe, the staff can sometimes be the last to know.

(Correction. The planning application is actually being submitted by Brindisa on behalf of Polpo, who are the proposed tenants)

I think my point about the nature of gentrification in Brixton still stands.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 27, 2016)

Why did the owner of the Phoenix Cafe sell out?


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 28, 2016)

Mama Lan which started life as one of the original brixton village food spots has recently opened just off Brick Lane and is about to open in Croydon. 6 restaurants now


----------



## Rushy (Oct 28, 2016)

shygirl said:


> Why did the owner of the Phoenix Cafe sell out?


He didn't have planning permission for the new Phoenix restaurant at the Dirty Burger site and a retrospective application was turned down. He sold it as a retail unit to Soho House and they used permitted development rules (ie, no planning permission needed) to change it to a restaurant. It was a new permitted development right which he could have used himself but was given really bad planning advice, I think.

Doesn't he still own the original site next to book mongers which is being developed?


----------



## djdando (Oct 28, 2016)

BrewDog unveils extensive 2017 plans | Eat Out Magazine


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I just don't think the new crowd are as moneyed as people think. (Yes, yes, relative to certain groups they are very very privileged. Most deprived etc...). Largely they are very young and on salaries below London median (I get to verify quite a lot of people's salaries).
> 
> Cornercopia was a great restaurant and reasonable value. They were able to do well when Brixton Village in the early days was mostly full of older local folk and families. When the village visitors became younger, the punters spent less on food. I doubt they would spend much on premium deli take home type foods like Brindisa offer, even if they would occasionally go there for dinner. Certainly when I'm carrying out maintenance at flats lived in by young professionals I'm not struck by luxury food habits. More like lots of studenty half empty cupboards.



I used to go to Cornercopia a lot and it was great value - but stopped when the hordes moved in and have never gone back.  Similarly Casa Sibilla.  

The guys from A&C Continental also said their custom had been gradually sliding over the past few years despite the perception that Brixton is full of wealthy incomers.  Bella told me that one of the problems was that all the stuff they used to offer uniquely (eg De Cecco pasta) is now routinely available at supermarkets.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2016)

djdando said:


> BrewDog unveils extensive 2017 plans | Eat Out Magazine


Lexadon will be needing a "partner" for new units 419-423 Coldharbour Lane. Practically fully demolished this morning I noticed.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

djdando said:


> BrewDog unveils extensive 2017 plans | Eat Out Magazine


FFS. That's all we need. Money grabbing fake punks.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2016)

editor said:


> FFS. That's all we need. Money grabbing fake punks.



last time I was in the Crown and Anchor it appeared that Brewdog had opened in Brixton by proxy


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2016)

here's something a bit different to your run of the mill pop up

Death Cafe Brixton



> About Death Cafe
> At a Death Café people gather to drink tea, eat cake and discuss death. The aim is to increase awareness of death with the aim of helping people make the most of their (finite) lives.


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> here's something a bit different to your run of the mill pop up
> 
> Death Cafe Brixton


"Increase awareness of death"?

LOL!


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2016)

T & P said:


> "Increase awareness of death"?
> 
> LOL!



don't you think our society likes to ignore death unless it's gory or newsworthy
a lot of people might struggle to share your hilarity and if this cafe helps them is that a bad thing
or something to mock...... ?


----------



## djdando (Oct 30, 2016)

Noticed 'Brixton Bagel' due to open in that little POW office next to Premier Inn.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 30, 2016)

A death cafe featured in a relatively recent episode of Casualty the sat night soap.Once an idea features in a tv soap it's dead as a doornail.


----------



## madolesance (Oct 30, 2016)

Just leaving this here-

Soho House struggles to maintain appeal for 'magic people'


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Just leaving this here-
> 
> Soho House struggles to maintain appeal for 'magic people'


Let them die. All of them.


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 1, 2016)

editor said:


> FFS. That's all we need. Money grabbing fake punks.


not to start a fight but there are far worse than Brewdog moving into Brixton ... the Punk appropriation aside ... what i understand is it's still run by the founders, no multinational/private equity ownership (yet) and vocal public opposition to them (ABInBev, Portman Group, Diageo) ... and brewed in Scotland 
but i could be wrong and they might be a joint venture between donald trump, ISIS and michael gove. in which case, i will be happily be moved into a correctly stood position (and have my sentence construction, grammar and verb conjugation put right too)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> not to start a fight but there are far worse than Brewdog moving into Brixton ... the Punk appropriation aside ... what i understand is it's still run by the founders, no multinational/private equity ownership (yet) and vocal public opposition to them (ABInBev, Portman Group, Diageo) ... and brewed in Scotland
> but i could be wrong and they might be a joint venture between donald trump, ISIS and michael gove. in which case, i will be happily be moved into a correctly stood position (and have my sentence construction, grammar and verb conjugation put right too)



17 page thread here FYI:

BrewDog: yet another hip company using 'rebel' language to sell its stuff


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> not to start a fight but there are far worse than Brewdog moving into Brixton ... the Punk appropriation aside ... what i understand is it's still run by the founders, no multinational/private equity ownership (yet) and vocal public opposition to them (ABInBev, Portman Group, Diageo) ... and brewed in Scotland
> but i could be wrong and they might be a joint venture between donald trump, ISIS and michael gove. in which case, i will be happily be moved into a correctly stood position (and have my sentence construction, grammar and verb conjugation put right too)


Nah, fuck them. Bunch of cunts.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2016)

What's a good place to eat of a week night in Brixton then?. Far too much choice around.


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 2, 2016)

teuchter said:


> 17 page thread here FYI:
> 
> BrewDog: yet another hip company using 'rebel' language to sell its stuff



in a word, "cunts".


----------



## discobastard (Nov 2, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> in a word, "cunts".


Easy to take potshots from the sidelines eh?

You might not like their tone of voice but at least they have conviction, they built something from scratch and they have been successful in creating something that reduces reliance on the big multinationals churning out tasteless shite. And they offer a choice.  

If all this makes them cunts then I'm sure they'd be just fine with that.


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 4, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Easy to take potshots from the sidelines eh?
> 
> You might not like their tone of voice but at least they have conviction, they built something from scratch and they have been successful in creating something that reduces reliance on the big multinationals churning out tasteless shite. And they offer a choice.
> 
> If all this makes them cunts then I'm sure they'd be just fine with that.


i was with you until i found out one of the founders is married to a woman who's made millions out of flogging colouring-in books for adults

on that basis, they're witches! burn them!


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Easy to take potshots from the sidelines eh?
> 
> You might not like their tone of voice but at least they have conviction, they built something from scratch and they have been successful in creating something that reduces reliance on the big multinationals churning out tasteless shite. And they offer a choice.
> 
> If all this makes them cunts then I'm sure they'd be just fine with that.


It's their _entrepreneurial_ wholesale plundering of the language and ethics of punk to harvest their own personal fortune that rankles with me. And their vile sexism.

Not sure why 'conviction' is a thing to be applauded in of itself. Thatcher had plenty of that. Should we be respectful to her now?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 4, 2016)

Eds. I dont really get this.

Its been ten years since I lived in Brixton. My Mrs used to DJ at the Brixtonian back in the day, and we had amazing times there.

I still feel an affinity to the place, even though I have moved out, had two kids and now struggle to make shit happen on a day to day basis.

Part of me is envious of these new brands moving into Brixton, but at least they are trying. Sure, they might well be from moneyed families etc, but who else is going to inject something into the place? Its not you and its certainly not the chap from the Brixton Hotel (whos name escapes me) who ended up being done for massive drugs farms etc despite being a pillar of the community - hidden in plain site. And - its not me, or 99% of the posters on the Brixton Board. For whatever reason.

Bottom line is that things move on, and they only move on if there is a market for it. Some will succeed and some will fail, thats how it works.

But for you to always vent about the old times - man, you dont need to do that. It shows you as stubborn and out of touch. And as the founder of this site that is surely something that you shouldnt be seen as. Surely you should be seen as the reasonable voice of change, someone that people look up to as opposed to the reactionary "Ra Ra RAAAA" of the place.

Just saying, please dont take it personally. x


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 4, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> i was with you until i found out one of the founders is married to a woman who's made millions out of flogging colouring-in books for adults
> 
> on that basis, they're witches! burn them!


I've been given three of these useless things.
I love using kids colouring in books though : )


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 4, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Eds. I dont really get this.
> 
> Its been ten years since I lived in Brixton. My Mrs used to DJ at the Brixtonian back in the day, and we had amazing times there.
> 
> ...



Have you been here lately?  Sure the venting might be monotonous sometimes, aren't we all, but I'm glad that someone somewhere is saying something.


----------



## MissL (Nov 4, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Eds. I dont really get this.
> 
> Its been ten years since I lived in Brixton. My Mrs used to DJ at the Brixtonian back in the day, and we had amazing times there.
> 
> ...



Since when has contribution boiled down to opening a bar or a restaurant? There were plenty of people making Brixton brilliant before and there are plenty of people making it brilliant now - even some of the posters on here.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Bottom line is that things move on, and they only move on if there is a market for it. Some will succeed and some will fail, thats how it works.
> 
> But for you to always vent about the old times - man, you dont need to do that. It shows you as stubborn and out of touch. And as the founder of this site that is surely something that you shouldnt be seen as. Surely you should be seen as the reasonable voice of change, someone that people look up to as opposed to the reactionary "Ra Ra RAAAA" of the place.
> 
> Just saying, please dont take it personally. x


What are you talking about here? My dislike of Brewdog? That's got nothing to do with Brixton. I dislike them wherever they are. There's plenty of businesses around Brixton I'm positive about but I see no reason why I should uncritically celebrate dull chain after chain moving in with the same tired themes.  Does not doing so make me"stubborn and out of touch"?


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2016)

MissL said:


> Since when has contribution boiled down to opening a bar or a restaurant? There were plenty of people making Brixton brilliant before and there are plenty of people making it brilliant now - even some of the posters on here.


Indeed, and most of the interesting stuff isn't coming from the faux-Caribbean themed chain bars and city-backed _entrepreneurial ventures. _


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 19, 2016)

in sheer desperation Mrs Panda and I went into Dirty Burger (Monday night and our kitchen is out of action), bereft of customers with 2 surly staff who had zero interest in serving us, we both felt distinctly unwelcome and after a couple of minutes looking at their hard to see menu due to their lighting set up, we left never to darken their door again. Really don't understand how this business model stands up apart from as a tax right-off,The sooner places like this go back to Soho and take their oh so fucking hip staff with them, it was bad enough when staff were actors on their way to something better but this new breed come across as so fucking entitled


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> in sheer desperation Mrs Panda and I went into Dirty Burger (Monday night and our kitchen is out of action), bereft of customers with 2 surly staff who had zero interest in serving us, we both felt distinctly unwelcome and after a couple of minutes looking at their hard to see menu due to their lighting set up, we left never to darken their door again. Really don't understand how this business model stands up apart from as a tax right-off,The sooner places like this go back to Soho and take their oh so fucking hip staff with them, it was bad enough when staff were actors on their way to something better but this new breed come across as so fucking entitled


I've never seen the place with more than 2 people in it. Ever. It has to be the biggest flop in Brixton. I'm not excusing their rudeness, but I guess the staff must be bored into oblivion.


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 20, 2016)

editor said:


> I've never seen the place with more than 2 people in it. Ever. It has to be the biggest flop in Brixton. I'm not excusing their rudeness, but I guess the staff must be bored into oblivion.


they probably were, but in my opinion the chance to engage with customers seemed secondary to their oh so fucking important conversation that was spoiled by people daring to want what they are supposed to be paid to do


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2016)

Brixton Buzz's food review of 2016: 







Brixton Food Review 2016:  the best restaurants and cafes – and the biggest flop


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 29, 2016)

And there's a new wood oven pizza place opening up on Brixton Hill, where 'High Spirits' shop used to be. According to my neighbour, when he popped his head in, it looks 'well proper'


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 29, 2016)

does anyone know anything about the new Sushi bar thing on Atlantic road (opposite Ichiban Sushi) they had one of those conveyor belt things installed just before christmas so must be opening soon


----------



## Winot (Dec 29, 2016)

Also, does anyone know anything about Kaboola Kitchen next to the new post office on Ferndale Rd?


----------



## madolesance (Dec 29, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> does anyone know anything about the new Sushi bar thing on Atlantic road (opposite Ichiban Sushi) they had one of those conveyor belt things installed just before christmas so must be opening soon



Owned by the same person that has the not so good dumpling place in Market Row, so don't be expecting anything great going by what that place currently serves.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 29, 2016)

Winot said:


> Also, does anyone know anything about Kaboola Kitchen next to the new post office on Ferndale Rd?



Looks like it was originally a 'Pop Up' type of place that has probably secured some funding that will turn it into 'bricks and mortar' type of place conveniently next to the large office of architects that will be moving into their new office on Ferndale Road come 2017. Bit of a targeted location move.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 29, 2016)

Looked like they had cookery classes on when I went past


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 29, 2016)

Does Mama Lan still exist? Best dumplings and chicken wings for miles. Definitely one of my favourite eating places in Brixton.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 29, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Looked like they had cookery classes on when I went past



Maybe they do. Next time you walk past, have closer look and report back.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 29, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Does Mama Lan still exist? Best dumplings and chicken wings for miles. Definitely one of my favourite eating places in Brixton.



Mama Lan is still there in the market and has expanded into other part of London. They are probably bringing the best dumplings and wings to now a much larger area..


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 29, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Owned by the same person that has the not so good dumpling place in Market Row, so don't be expecting anything great going by what that place currently serves.


more curiosity than anything else, it would take a lot for me to stop supporting Ichiban tbh


----------



## madolesance (Dec 29, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> more curiosity than anything else, it would take a lot for me to stop supporting Ichiban tbh



Would love to have a http://http://kulukulusushi.com/thurloe.htm in Brixton. Cheap, great selection and very tasty.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 30, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Mama Lan is still there in the market and has expanded into other part of London. They are probably bringing the best dumplings and wings to now a much larger area..



They opened a branch in Clapham a while ago. Do you know where else they have opened?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 2, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> does anyone know anything about the new Sushi bar thing on Atlantic road (opposite Ichiban Sushi) they had one of those conveyor belt things installed just before christmas so must be opening soon



Walked past today and it's a dim sum and Chinese hotpot place.  Not sure if it's open yet but if not, it's about to.  There's a handwritten sign outside saying all you can eat for £23.99 (for two people).


----------



## Ms T (Jan 2, 2017)

madolesance said:


> Owned by the same person that has the not so good dumpling place in Market Row, so don't be expecting anything great going by what that place currently serves.



I quite like Happy Dumpling!  The noodles are quite good and the owner loves hendo so we always get a big bag of free spring rolls to take home.


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 2, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I quite like Happy Dumpling!  The noodles are quite good and the owner loves hendo so we always get a big bag of free spring rolls to take home.


I'm not so keen on it after getting food poisoning from there


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 3, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I'm not so keen on it after getting food poisoning from there



Edited, as it's true, it's only my opinion due to the smell of the place...

Utterly disgusting food and overpriced too.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2017)

blameless77 said:


> Utterly disgusting food and <-->


You're going to need to back that up pretty sharpish for what I hope are obvious reasons.


----------



## djdando (Jan 3, 2017)

editor said:


> You're going to need to back that up pretty sharpish for what I hope are obvious reasons.



Sharpish? What on earth are you going to do about it. 

For the record I and my compadres too think Happy Dumpling is a dump. Had the worse meal there. In fact we told two tables who sat down next to us to leave before they ordered. Thankfully they did.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2017)

djdando said:


> Sharpish? What on earth are you going to do about it..


To accuse a restaurant owner of being a thief and using stolen cooking oil is clearly extremely defamatory and such claims endanger this website and leave it liable to legal action. Perhaps this may not bother you but it bothers the fuck out of me.


----------



## djdando (Jan 4, 2017)

editor said:


> To accuse a restaurant owner of being a thief and using stolen cooking oil is clearly extremely defamatory and such claims endanger this website and leave it liable to legal action. Perhaps this may not bother you but it bothers the fuck out of me.



I don't think Crappy Dumplings will be taking you to the small claims court. 

PS. I also saw them steal oil. Loads of it. Non-hydrogenated vegetable oil. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

djdando said:


> I don't think Crappy Dumplings will be taking you to the small claims court.
> 
> PS. I also saw <-->.


Call the police then. And then when they're charged you're free to post up that claim. I'm not sure why you're being such a dick about this.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 4, 2017)

djdando said:


> I don't think Crappy Dumplings will be taking you to the small claims court.
> 
> PS. I also saw them steal oil. Loads of it. Non-hydrogenated vegetable oil. Totally unacceptable.


maybe they have a sideline in biofuel in which case it would be recycling or repurposing......


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2017)

Just noticed this place on Acre Lane:

Welcome

Not sure how long it's been there.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 4, 2017)

its been there a while - maybe 6 months?. I walk past every Thursday at 7pm and it never seems very busy, although I guess 7pm is early to eat out for most people (apart from me!)


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Call the police then. And then when they're charged you're free to post up that claim. I'm not sure why you're being such a dick about this.



I agree. But I can safely say that I've found HD is one the worst places to eat in Brixton. I've eaten there at least three times over the years, going back to when it was just a single tiny unit with one table and set of chairs. Each time I've gone back thinking/hoping that it can't really have been that bad. But each time it was.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> I agree. But I can safely say that I've found HD is one the worst places to eat in Brixton. I've eaten there at least three times over the years, going back to when it was just a single tiny unit with one table and set of chairs. Each time I've gone back thinking/hoping that it can't really have been that bad. But each time it was.


I've got no problem with people saying that the food is awful and the place a shithole, but unsupported allegations of criminality put the site of risk, hence my comments.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

Winot said:


> Just noticed this place on Acre Lane:
> 
> Welcome





> *OPEN MIKE SESSION*


----------



## ash (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone got any news on the Lebanese that's supposed to be opening on CHL?


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 4, 2017)

editor said:


>



Ouch, sounds painful!!


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 14, 2017)

ash said:


> Anyone got any news on the Lebanese that's supposed to be opening on CHL?



I just had lunch in there today. Would recommend. Mr SB had a chicken and lamb wrap/sandwich which he said was excellent - £4.25. I had veggie moussaka - aubergines, chickpeas and tomato sauce with rice £8.45. The aubergines were exactly like the ones I have a Turkish places in N London - soft, smokey and delicious.
Had a quick chat to the manager who said they hadn't really intended to open, but did so on Friday night and then had to close at 10 pm as they were so busy! The have another branch in Paddington and were looking for somewhere central for their next branch (not quite sure how they got to Brixon then!) but were surprised there were not any/many Lebanese places around the area. It was busy - pretty much all tables taken despite workmen still hanging doors, and they do take outs. Compared to Fancy Fucking Chicken opposite which was DEAD, I think they will do well.

Got a free baklava on the way out too


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Just had an early dinner there after the cinema. I had lamb with rice and salad, mr shakes a couple of veggie wraps. Excellent food. Very friendly manager and staff, still finding their feet though. I had two free baklava as mr shakes can't eat them.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 18, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Just had an early dinner there after the cinema. I had lamb with rice and salad, mr shakes a couple of veggie wraps. Excellent food. Very friendly manager and staff, still finding their feet though. I had two free baklava as mr shakes can't eat them.



Had lunch there today. Food was delicious and cheap.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2017)

madolesance said:


> Had lunch there today. Food was delicious and cheap.


My friends went on the weekend and said the food was good and reasonably priced although the portions weren't super massive.

I'll definitely check it out soon.


----------



## Caroline27 (Jan 21, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> And there's a new wood oven pizza place opening up on Brixton Hill, where 'High Spirits' shop used to be. According to my neighbour, when he popped his head in, it looks 'well proper'


It looks virtually ready to open. From their job ad: "Pizza Brixton is a new artisan pizza restaurant born by our passion for good food and craving for true pizza "verace" from Naples. We are opening mid January with a variety of fresh handmade pizzas, selection of antipasti and desserts made with ingredients brought directly from Italy." Think there's some sort of link to Franco Manca, the name in the email to send CVs to is the same as someone who was head chef then manager there - unless it's a very common name.


----------



## aka (Jan 21, 2017)

Caroline27 said:


> It looks virtually ready to open. From their job ad: "Pizza Brixton is a new artisan pizza restaurant born by our passion for good food and craving for true pizza "verace" from Naples. We are opening mid January with a variety of fresh handmade pizzas, selection of antipasti and desserts made with ingredients brought directly from Italy." Think there's some sort of link to Franco Manca, the name in the email to send CVs to is the same as someone who was head chef then manager there - unless it's a very common name.


Owned by the same chap who owns curry paradise. He decided he'd make more money than from running the off licence which I don't think was ever that busy. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 22, 2017)

Dirty Burger has closed, by the looks of it. Brindisa Food Rooms also closed. The shop will also close once a new tenant is found.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 22, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Brindisa Food Rooms also closed. The shop will also close once a new tenant is found.


I was wondering that because I was in the Borough market branch on Friday and the Brixton branch wasn't on the list of other branches they print on their menus. The food was good but the menu was really limited.


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2017)

Brixton was one of their worst performing branches apparently.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 22, 2017)

que sera serrano


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 22, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Dirty Burger has closed, by the looks of it. Brindisa Food Rooms also closed. The shop will also close once a new tenant is found.


good riddance to Dirty Burger and maybe Brindisa should have stuck people outside for that authentic feel


----------



## iantldn (Jan 24, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I'm not so keen on it after getting food poisoning from there


My gf got sick after eating there recently too. TBH I took one look at the tripadvisor rating and decided I'd steer clear.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 29, 2017)

Ya Hala : it's cheap, it's busy, it serves nonstop from (I think) 11am till late, and it's not half bad for its price point. The space is quite rushy and noisy - not a place for a relaxing sociable lingering sort of dinner, but friendly and buzzy enough for a quick bite. Lots of tables were already reserved early on a Saturday night, and I think they'll be doing a good chunk of takeaway business as well. There aren't that many spaces so be prepared for it to not necessarily be able to seat you if you don't ring first.

Food is good, simple, slightly bargain-quality Lebanese - it's delicious and healthy and all the classics are all there, but t's not done with the super-finest ingredients or the most interesting. For instance - they use standard watery market tomatoes, there wasn't enough mint in the tabbouleh, spice flavouring the felafel a bit meh, etc. But these are small niggles. Some things (moutabal with proper smoky aubergine taste, meaty allspicey arayes, a sort of squashed-kebab sandwich) really really excellent at any price. Others you might find more interestingly made elsewhere, but nowhere in Brixton or this convenient & quick. Most mezze dishes are about £4.50, hefty wrap sandwiches for less, loads of vegetarian options. Plenty of hot grilled meat dishes/wraps and a soup option if you want something hot. Mains - which I didn't try - £8 to £12ish. Not great that they'd run out of kibbeh - that early on a weekend, too! - and they're sometimes a bit rushed & confused. But service to me seemed friendly, speedy and accurate. You could easily get full for under a tenner, stuff yourself stupid for £15-20, especially if you were in a group and could share.

overall - cheap, cheerful and a welcome addition to Coldharbour Lane imho.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 29, 2017)

We came out  of the cinema last night at 6.30 and there was a queue of about 15 people inside in the Lebanese. Went for Casa Morita in the market and wondered why I hadn't been for a few years. Really good Mexican.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 1, 2017)

The Lebanese isnt bad at all, definitely somewhere i would actually bother to eat, rather than an overpriced burger chain.

I have popped in a couple of times and had a shawarma sandwich thing, which is quite cheap for £3.95. Didnt taste of too much though admittedly, needed some chilli and spice in there, but both times i wasnt consulted on any sauces to add etc. 

Walk past it daily and there are always people in there, quite often its full. Im glad its there.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2017)

I am only just starting to feel hungry again after my meal in there last night. Very tasty. Very friendly. Most importantly, lamb was nice and tender.

No booze yet but on its way.

I'll definitely be dropping in again.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 3, 2017)

Reporting back from Pizza Brixton... on Brixton Hill, opposite the White Horse)
I went last night with Mr SB -to I guess what you'd call a soft opening which seemed mostly for family/friends/investors/those involved. (Not sure how we managed to sneak in!)
At 8 pm, it was RAMMED!
Didn't have much hope of getting anything to eat before 9pm, but the friendly staff took our orders quickly and pizzas arrived tout suite! A range of say 7 or 8, many veggie. Priced around £7.50. I don't eat pizza much, but they were good, big but not overwhelming. I think I'd share one next time and try a salad. House red very good. Our request for chili oil was dealt with promptly 
The manager took the time to say hello and check all was OK, despite the fact they were rushed off their feet. Nice vibe in fact
Open 11 am to 11 pm daily. Takeaways, but you have to collect at the moment
It's former incarnation as offie/corner shop was unrecognizable!


----------



## technical (Feb 3, 2017)

I was told it's the same people that own Curry Paradise?


----------



## ash (Feb 4, 2017)

Any feedback on 500 degrees about to open on Ferndale they already have a branch in HH?? Decent wood fired oven being installed looks promising.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2017)

I eat in the hh one fairly regularly. Was in last night in fact. Good pizza. Friendly. Prices largely around £8. Watch out for the calzone though. It's deep fried!

Presume they're taking over the Ferndales site?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 4, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I eat in the hh one fairly regularly. Was in last night in fact. Good pizza. Friendly. Prices largely around £8. Watch out for the calzone though. It's deep fried!
> 
> Presume they're taking over the Ferndales site?


I haven't been for a bit but when I have its been great.  Nice food and friendly people.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I eat in the hh one fairly regularly. Was in last night in fact. Good pizza. Friendly. Prices largely around £8. Watch out for the calzone though. It's deep fried!
> 
> Presume they're taking over the Ferndales site?



Nope. It's right at the Brixton end, opposite the new Post Office.

Ferndale's is still there. I'd be sorry to see it go, even though I hardly ever go there.

It does raise the question whether we are reaching 'peak pizza' in Brixton, following on from 'peak burger'. Apologies for the 'scare quotes'.


----------



## aka (Feb 5, 2017)

What we need is a decent Italian. Unless there's a fantastic spag bol and pollo Milanese spot I can't find.


----------



## nick (Feb 5, 2017)

Giles Coren being positive about the food in Pop Brixton in Saturday's times.


----------



## billythefish (Feb 6, 2017)

technical said:


> I was told it's the same people that own Curry Paradise?


yes - and who also used to own High Spirits before. I wish them well.


----------



## djdando (Feb 6, 2017)

nick said:


> Giles Coren being positive about the food in Pop Brixton in Saturday's times.



Went to Duck Duck Goose last night and thought it was very good. Arguably the best prawn toast I have ever had. Menu is fairly limited and the food very fatty (duck and pork belly or neck) but thats what its all about, eh? I wish them well and hopefully they will gradually expand their menu.


----------



## innit (Feb 8, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> Nope. It's right at the Brixton end, opposite the new Post Office.
> 
> Ferndale's is still there. I'd be sorry to see it go, even though I hardly ever go there.
> 
> It does raise the question whether we are reaching 'peak pizza' in Brixton, following on from 'peak burger'. Apologies for the 'scare quotes'.


I'm glad Ferndales is still there although it's too far for me since I moved.

Went to Kuku yesterday - busy, slightly disorganised (neither of us got exactly the drink we ordered), but the food looked delicious. We'd eaten so just had cake which was very good.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2017)

Interesting to see restaurant and pop-up reviews are now pinned to the top of the Brixton Forum. Sign of the times?


----------



## elmpp (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't see what's wrong with Iceland's best cheddar and the occasional bag of Jimmy's chips. After all, this is one of London's most deprived boroughs and people should not be flouncing around taking enjoyment from it.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 9, 2017)

No idea if it's true but my hairdresser tells me that Dirty Burger has moved, not closed and has joined up with Funky Chicken where Sub Station used to be.  She also tells me that the burgers are good.  No idea if corn.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 9, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> No idea if it's true but my hairdresser tells me that Dirty Burger has moved, not closed and has joined up with Funky Chicken where Sub Station used to be.  She also tells me that the burgers are good.  No idea if corn.


I think this is true. I've only had their burger once but it was very very tasty and very juicy/messy!
I'm no burger connoisseur I'd also recommend the burger with roast meat and gravy at Dip and Flip. Quite fantastically messy  (they leave a whole kitchen roll on your table) and tasty. And very friendly too.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 9, 2017)

That dip and flip is ridiculous, a messy and delicious combination of a roast dinner and burger. I almost didnt go in there on principle seeing as its where Kaff bar used to stand, but i had a 50% off vouncher, and i glad i did in the end!


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 9, 2017)

For those who dont like the idea of roast beef in a burger, the roast beef sandwiches at dip and flip are great too


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2017)

A quick post in praise of Roslyns who are purveyors of delicious all natural homemade food and drink
stall is on electric ave.....I'm gonna be having one of their veg patties for my tea tonight....


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> A quick post in praise of Roslyns who are purveyors of delicious all natural homemade food and drink
> stall is on electric ave.....I'm gonna be having one of their veg patties for my tea tonight....



Their ginger punch and cakes are banging


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2017)

Rosa's Thai Cafe looks like it will be opening fairly soon on Atlantic Road, opposite the now-defunct Brindisa Dining Rooms.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Rosa's Thai Cafe looks like it will be opening fairly soon on Atlantic Road, opposite the now-defunct Brindisa Dining Rooms.


I was wondering what that was just this morning. I only glanced in but looked like they're doing a proper job on it.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Rosa's Thai Cafe looks like it will be opening fairly soon on Atlantic Road, opposite the now-defunct Brindisa Dining Rooms.


Judging by what I've seen of the fit out, she's got some wedge behind the venture. Let's hope it's affordable.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Judging by what I've seen of the fit out, she's got some wedge behind the venture. Let's hope it's affordable.



Menus here http://rosasthaicafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Lunch-menu-A4-AW2016-website.pdf

They've got branches in some of Londons most expensive locations http://rosasthaicafe.com/


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 15, 2017)

Update: the pizza at 500 degrees is fucking delicious - the best available in Brixton IMHO, it's miles better than Mamma Dough or Made of Dough and for slightly less money. Proper legit sweet, natural tomatoes and quality cheese on an ideally-cooked crust with real character. They have a proper woodfired oven and actual Italians making the pizza and serving it to you. Prices are in the standard "bit posher than usual" range but not outrageous (they have a proper, no-cheese marinara for under a fiver, the basic margherita £6.25, more elaborate confections £8-£12.) There are a few other starter options, veg and non-veg, and some token puddings. Their coffee machine isn't working yet so don't go yet if you want a pizza + espresso in the same place. It's a very small site for a sitdown restaurant (I think only 35ish seats) ; it's fine, but basic - not at all luxurious if that makes you uncomfortable, but not exactly cozy either, as a space. OTOH there are real tables and chairs and they'd be very nice to children.

I wish them lots of success and plenty of takeaway orders - I think they'll need 'em to stay afloat if they continue to have 2 chefs and 3 management/waiting staff on duty at all times. (but I REALLY want them to get that coffee machine working.)


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 15, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Menus here http://rosasthaicafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Lunch-menu-A4-AW2016-website.pdf
> 
> They've got branches in some of Londons most expensive locations Rosa's Thai Restaurant London | Thai Restaurants London


Don't know if it's true in Rosa's but a lot of the Thai restaurants opened in the last few years have money from the Thai government along with a paid for head chef, this is also true of the recent influx of Korean and Indonesian restaurants


----------



## alex_ (Feb 15, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> Don't know if it's true in Rosa's but a lot of the Thai restaurants opened in the last few years have money from the Thai government along with a paid for head chef, this is also true of the recent influx of Korean and Indonesian restaurants



That's pretty crazy.

Why ?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Update: the pizza at 500 degrees is fucking delicious - the best available in Brixton IMHO, it's miles better than Mamma Dough or Made of Dough and for slightly less money. Proper legit sweet, natural tomatoes and quality cheese on an ideally-cooked crust with real character. They have a proper woodfired oven and actual Italians making the pizza and serving it to you. Prices are in the standard "bit posher than usual" range but not outrageous (they have a proper, no-cheese marinara for under a fiver, the basic margherita £6.25, more elaborate confections £8-£12.) There are a few other starter options, veg and non-veg, and some token puddings. Their coffee machine isn't working yet so don't go yet if you want a pizza + espresso in the same place. It's a very small site for a sitdown restaurant (I think only 35ish seats) ; it's fine, but basic - not at all luxurious if that makes you uncomfortable, but not exactly cozy either, as a space. OTOH there are real tables and chairs and they'd be very nice to children.
> 
> I wish them lots of success and plenty of takeaway orders - I think they'll need 'em to stay afloat if they continue to have 2 chefs and 3 management/waiting staff on duty at all times. (but I REALLY want them to get that coffee machine working.)


Sorry, where is this, please?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 15, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Update: the pizza at 500 degrees is fucking delicious - the best available in Brixton IMHO, it's miles better than Mamma Dough or Made of Dough and for slightly less money. Proper legit sweet, natural tomatoes and quality cheese on an ideally-cooked crust with real character. They have a proper woodfired oven and actual Italians making the pizza and serving it to you. Prices are in the standard "bit posher than usual" range but not outrageous (they have a proper, no-cheese marinara for under a fiver, the basic margherita £6.25, more elaborate confections £8-£12.) There are a few other starter options, veg and non-veg, and some token puddings. Their coffee machine isn't working yet so don't go yet if you want a pizza + espresso in the same place. It's a very small site for a sitdown restaurant (I think only 35ish seats) ; it's fine, but basic - not at all luxurious if that makes you uncomfortable, but not exactly cozy either, as a space. OTOH there are real tables and chairs and they'd be very nice to children.
> 
> I wish them lots of success and plenty of takeaway orders - I think they'll need 'em to stay afloat if they continue to have 2 chefs and 3 management/waiting staff on duty at all times. (but I REALLY want them to get that coffee machine working.)


They're definitely good with kids


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 15, 2017)

alex_ said:


> That's pretty crazy.
> 
> Why ?


I think it's to do with making sure that the restaurants serve authentic food, so I guess they act like cultural ambassadors


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Sorry, where is this, please?


It's on Ferndale Rd. A new branch of what used to be called Pizzeria Pellone, in Herne Hill.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Judging by what I've seen of the fit out, she's got some wedge behind the venture. Let's hope it's affordable.


Mid-range. Slightly more expensive than Khan's.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 15, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Menus here http://rosasthaicafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Lunch-menu-A4-AW2016-website.pdf
> 
> They've got branches in some of Londons most expensive locations Rosa's Thai Restaurant London | Thai Restaurants London



that is a perfectly reasonable menu price wise, but if you look it is only a lunch menu until 5pm, so an evening menu is likely to be more expensive


----------



## djdando (Feb 16, 2017)

Popped into the deli/cafe that has taken the site of Rosie's in Market Row. Very good Persian grub and good value for money. The girls working in their were great too!


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

djdando said:


> Popped into the deli/cafe that has taken the site of Rosie's in Market Row. Very good Persian grub and good value for money. The girls working in their were great too!


I went past it yesterday and liked the look of it. I'll have to check it out soon athough I know nothing about Persian food!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 16, 2017)

Man up a ladder today doing handwritten signage for Rosa's


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> Man up a ladder today doing handwritten signage for Rosa's


I like handwritten signs on a traditional shopfront. They sure beat those garish plastic monstrosities.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 16, 2017)

djdando said:


> Popped into the deli/cafe that has taken the site of Rosie's in Market Row. Very good Persian grub and good value for money. The girls working in their were great too!


Daughter of Noor cash and carry owner I believe. I wish them lots of success,  can't wait to try it.


----------



## iantldn (Feb 22, 2017)

So tried both Pizza Brixton and Ya Hala last week...

Pizza Brixton - I called up and asked if they had a table for two at 7pm, a (presumably) Italian woman in broken English responded with 
her: "no. no booking"  me: "how about any later?" her: "no" me: "Oh. OK then" her: "No worry. Bye"

I was a little confused so got my partner to call back. She had a very similar conversation and decided they were fully booked but the lady didn't know how to use "no worries". I said we should pop in in case she meant they don't take bookings... Turns out I was right as they had plenty of tables when we arrived.

Pizzas were pretty good - not the best in Brixton but great to have on the doorstep. Had a bottle of house red, they don't have wine glasses just slightly different tumblers to the water glasses. Would pay the extra couple quid for a nicer wine next time I think. The lady from the phone was one of our waitresses and she asked if we wanted dessert - asked to see a menu but they didn't have one and she said they do tiramisu and "nutella". I said we were probably too full. A few minutes later she returned to tell me we were getting two free "nutellas" on the house. I was intrigued so thanked her. It ended up being a folded over pizza dough with nutella inside, kinda like a pizza dough pain au chocolat. Was very tasty and a nice gesture.

YA Hala - went around 7.30 last Tuesday before a film at the Ritzy. Was quite busy but we seemed to time it right and got a table straight away whilst 10 minutes later there was a long queue. I heard some people who came in later complaining that they'd booked and there were no tables available so sounds like they might be more interested in foot traffic than honoring bookings. Our waiter was attentive and very friendly, didn't have any of the issues with serving staff some others seem to have had. Food was decent and good value - I had the chicken shish my partner had the vegetarian mezze, both were nicely cooked and presented though served with cold bread on the side where I'm used to it being warm. I'd go back and glad it's in Brixton, though I do wish there was a properly good Turkish or Greek restaurant.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

iantldn said:


> So tried both Pizza Brixton and Ya Hala last week...
> 
> Pizza Brixton - I called up and asked if they had a table for two at 7pm, a (presumably) Italian woman in broken English responded with
> her: "no. no booking"  me: "how about any later?" her: "no" me: "Oh. OK then" her: "No worry. Bye"


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 28, 2017)

I can confirm that 500 Degrees on Ferndale Rd is really good. Very reasonably priced. Really friendly staff.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 28, 2017)

Rosie's Thai was open tonight and busy, but a lot of these places look empty a lot of the time..


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 1, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rosie's Thai was open tonight and busy, but a lot of these places look empty a lot of the time..


Unless they are really exceptional like the Thai place in the village, keeping the restaurant half full on a midweek night in February must be a tough ask.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 4, 2017)

Went to Nanban tonight under duress for a friends special occasion. Thought it was overpriced, food was average at best, service staff were great though. Eye-watering bill by my standards, though it was packed the whole time we were there.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Went to Nanban tonight under duress for a friends special occasion. Thought it was overpriced, food was average at best, service staff were great though. Eye-watering bill by my standards, though it was packed the whole time we were there.


There's no shortage of cash-rich diners around Brixton these days. How much was your bill?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rosie's Thai was open tonight and busy, but a lot of these places look empty a lot of the time..


I love the old traditional restaurant sign but what looked like extra edgy graffiti'd metal shutter strips inside looked well fucking naff. I only glimpsed it so maybe they weren't as utter cockwomble as they looked. 

I didn't realise they Rosie's is now a chain of eight restaurants.


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Went to Nanban tonight under duress for a friends special occasion. Thought it was overpriced, food was average at best, service staff were great though. Eye-watering bill by my standards, though it was packed the whole time we were there.



Sorry you didn't like the food. I've found it to be about double the cost of Fujiyama, but also much better (for my tastes). 

Good to see in Brixton Bugle that they are donating money to the local Mosaic Clubhouse charity.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> Good to see in Brixton Bugle that they are donating money to the local Mosaic Clubhouse charity.


It's great that they're doing this - I wish more local businesses - especially the ones raking it in - would give money to local charities. I'd be interested to know exactly how much they're giving though.

I'm not for one second saying that this is the case here, but some businesses like to make a very big a big splash over giving away the smallest, tiddliest amount of their profits. And that pisses me off as much as those businesses sloshing around the word 'community' with very little justification.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 6, 2017)

iantldn said:


> So tried both Pizza Brixton and Ya Hala last week...
> 
> Pizza Brixton - I called up and asked if they had a table for two at 7pm, a (presumably) Italian woman in broken English responded with
> her: "no. no booking"  me: "how about any later?" her: "no" me: "Oh. OK then" her: "No worry. Bye"
> ...



Where's Pizza Brixton?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Nanban is one of the few new restaurants gaijinboy and I have tried on a very rare night out.  I enjoyed it, but for me the tastes were too strong with not enough more subtle tastes to compliment.  So whilst the food tasted amazing, it became a bit overpowering by the end.  Even with my noodles - I had the veggie noodles - there was too much going on in the one bowl.  All the individual elements in the bowl had very strong tastes, from the stock to the added veggies, even the tofu was salt and pepper fried.  Now I LOVE salt and pepper friend tofu but given all the other strong flavours in that bowl, plain tofu would have worked much better - imho.  All the dishes I tried were similarly powerful tastes.

The reason we went there is obviously I have a special interest in Japanese food, so I was especially interested to try out Nanban.  For me, personally, I wouldn't rush back as I felt it lacked balance - which is something I always associate with eating Japanese food and one of the reasons I enjoy it.  I appreciate however, that this is Japanese "fusion" and so they are clearly experimenting with elements of Japanese food (and a lot of Caribbean elements).  Also I did know this when I went - so it's not like I was mislead.  I wouldn't refuse to return, but there are other places I would choose first - for my own personal tastes.  I can see why people would really like it though.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2017)

Brixton Hill.

ETA gaijingirl


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Brixton Hill.
> 
> ETA gaijingirl





eta - do you mean Reiabuzz


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 6, 2017)

I think so. I can't find a link for it but I'll have a wander up the hill at some point to try to find it.


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Nanban is one of the few new restaurants gaijinboy and I have tried on a very rare night out.  I enjoyed it, but for me the tastes were too strong with not enough more subtle tastes to compliment.  So whilst the food tasted amazing, it became a bit overpowering by the end.  Even with my noodles - I had the veggie noodles - there was too much going on in the one bowl.  All the individual elements in the bowl had very strong tastes, from the stock to the added veggies, even the tofu was salt and pepper fried.  Now I LOVE salt and pepper friend tofu but given all the other strong flavours in that bowl, plain tofu would have worked much better - imho.  All the dishes I tried were similarly powerful tastes.
> 
> The reason we went there is obviously I have a special interest in Japanese food, so I was especially interested to try out Nanban.  For me, personally, I wouldn't rush back as I felt it lacked balance - which is something I always associate with eating Japanese food and one of the reasons I enjoy it.  I appreciate however, that this is Japanese "fusion" and so they are clearly experimenting with elements of Japanese food (and a lot of Caribbean elements).  Also I did know this when I went - so it's not like I was mislead.  I wouldn't refuse to return, but there are other places I would choose first - for my own personal tastes.  I can see why people would really like it though.



Yes this is spot on - it's decidedly not subtle - why is why I like it!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2017)

editor said:


> I love the old traditional restaurant sign but what looked like extra edgy graffiti'd metal shutter strips inside looked well fucking naff. I only glimpsed it so maybe they weren't as utter cockwomble as they looked.
> 
> I didn't realise they Rosie's is now a chain of eight restaurants.



When I walked by the other day I thought that Rosie's gaff looked well out of place on that stretch, maybe the  edgy shutters are a form of urbancamouflage


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> When I walked by the other day I thought that Rosie's gaff looked well out of place on that stretch, maybe the  edgy shutters are a form of urbancamouflage


Much as I like its traditional facade, the overall appearance couldn't scream out 'gentrification!' any louder.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> Sorry you didn't like the food. I've found it to be about double the cost of Fujiyama, but also much better (for my tastes).
> 
> Good to see in Brixton Bugle that they are donating money to the local Mosaic Clubhouse charity.


I love the food there but I agree it's priced on the steep side given the size of the portions.

Really cool about the charity too. I like that it isn't even mentioned on their website unless I'm mistaken. Low key, as charity work and donations should be. Would like to see more of that.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> Good to see in Brixton Bugle that they are donating money to the local Mosaic Clubhouse charity.



Supporting a local charity is a fine act - good on them. I just can't help coming over all cynical when you hear of the same donations being mentioned over and over in the press. That way, giving money away to charity can be money very well spent. They should bring in a law that if you donate cash you can mention it once and then each time you mention it you have to donate the same amount again!


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I love the food there but I agree it's priced on the steep side given the size of the portions.
> 
> Really cool about the charity too. I like that it isn't even mentioned on their website unless I'm mistaken. Low key, as charity work and donations should be. Would like to see more of that.


I'm all for people/businesses with very little letting people know that they're giving away all/large chunks of their profits, myself. Maybe it'll shame those with more than most can imagine into donating themselves (or giving away more than profile-boosting, press-attracting peanuts),  especially if they keep claiming to be part of the community.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2017)

Nanban seems to be one of the most polarising of restaurants. I know plenty of people who both rave about the food and also who say they will never go again.

The Marmite among eating establishments, perhaps.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I love the food there but I agree it's priced on the steep side given the size of the portions.
> 
> Really cool about the charity too. I like that it isn't even mentioned on their website unless I'm mistaken. Low key, as charity work and donations should be._* Would like to see more of tha*_t.



how could you though if it was kept low key


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Nanban seems to be one of the most polarising of restaurants. I know plenty of people who both rave about the food and also who say they will never go again.
> 
> The Marmite among eating establishments, perhaps.


mmm a Marmite eating place I would definitely go to


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> mmm a Marmite eating place I would definitely go to


I went to a greasy spoon in palmers green and was disappointed to discover the marm on toast they were advertising was marmalade rather than marmite


----------



## djdando (Mar 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Much as I like its traditional facade, the overall appearance couldn't scream out 'gentrification!' any louder.



I don't disagree with you however when you step back and look at that parade of buildings and realise, much like Wahaca, that unless someone can spend a significant amount of cash they are going to coming crashing down. The brickwork is basically diagonal and the corrugated iron roofs have rust holes all over.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

djdando said:


> I don't disagree with you however when you step back and look at that parade of buildings and realise, much like Wahaca, that unless someone can spend a significant amount of cash they are going to coming crashing down. The brickwork is basically diagonal and the corrugated iron roofs have rust holes all over.


They're in bad condition for sure, but I'd like to think there's some middle ground between near-collapsed and totally gentrified!


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 6, 2017)

editor said:


> They're in bad condition for sure, but I'd like to think there's some middle ground between near-collapsed and totally gentrified!


near collapsed gentrification?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> mmm a Marmite eating place I would definitely go to


No no no. Vegemite all day long.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> near collapsed gentrification?


I'd like a main order of totally collapsed gentrification please, with a side dish of toff removal. Thank you.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 6, 2017)

editor said:


> I'd like a main order of totally collapsed gentrification please, with a side dish of toff removal. Thank you.


I'm afraid that's not on the menu today, could I interest sir in a starter of cap doffing followed by a main of know your place


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Rushy said:


> No no no. Vegemite all day long.


you are one sick puppy


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> eta - do you mean Reiabuzz


I was answering your question about Pizza Brixton but for some reason my reply didn't quote your post so I tagged you.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I was answering your question about Pizza Brixton but for some reason my reply didn't quote your post so I tagged you.



I didn't ask about Pizza Brixton - that was Reiabuzz (hence my initial confusion)


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I didn't ask about Pizza Brixton - that was Reiabuzz (hence my initial confusion)


I was obviously having a senior moment!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 6, 2017)

If you are in need of a decent cheap lunch, 'Brixton's Cod' on Acre lane, opposite Lidl, does some very good value lunch time deals between 12-4pm. I got a pie and portion of chips for £2.50, and there are various other deals, i think a cod with chips and mushy peas is £3.99. Nice chips as well, above average id say. friendly service too.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If you are in need of a decent cheap lunch, 'Brixton's Cod' on Acre lane, opposite Lidl, does some very good value lunch time deals between 12-4pm. I got a pie and portion of chips for £2.50, and there are various other deals, i think a cod with chips and mushy peas is £3.99. Nice chips as well, above average id say. friendly service too.


I don't Jay Rayner will be reviewing that too soon, but it sounds like one I might have to check out. Only trouble is that it's perilously close to Sam's Cafe and they do great deals there too!


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2017)

Brixton Rock as was.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> Brixton Rock as was.


I wonder what happened to Brixton Rock? They weren't here at all long.

The new site is a bit basic: index


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 6, 2017)

i thought i noticed a slight change of names from 'Rock' to 'Cod'. From what i understand it was opened as a sister shop to 'Brockley's Rock' which is a very highly rated chippy. Wonder if they are new owners or just changed the name to make it more obvious it was a fish and chip shop.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 8, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> When I walked by the other day I thought that Rosie's gaff looked well out of place on that stretch, maybe the  edgy shutters are a form of urbancamouflage



It's "Rosa's Thai Cafe", a chain of Thai food places - nothing to do with Rosie's. Went past this evening and it was packed out.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> It's "Rosa's Thai Cafe", a chain of Thai food places - nothing to do with Rosie's. Went past this evening and it was packed out.


No surprise there. Brixton is full of bored/curious foodies with cash to burn for the latest thing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 8, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> It's "Rosa's Thai Cafe", a chain of Thai food places - nothing to do with Rosie's. Went past this evening and it was packed out.


cheers, I realised at time of posting I had got the wrong name but cba* to correct...soz

*couldnt be arsed


----------



## Angellic (Mar 9, 2017)

Went to 500 Degrees pizza place last night just before 10pm. Was empty but good pizza and great staff.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> No surprise there. Brixton is full of bored/curious foodies with cash to burn for the latest thing.


'Cash to burn' or '_some disposable income one has the free will to choose what to do with_'?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

discobastard said:


> 'Cash to burn' or '_some disposable income one has the free will to choose what to do with_'?


From the perspective of some people living in one of London's most deprived wards, I'd guess they'd see it as them having money to burn if they're dining out all the time, and some of those new restaurants are very expensive indeed.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> From the perspective of some people living in one of London's most deprived wards, I'd guess they'd see it as them having money to burn if they're dining out all the time, and some of those new restaurants are very expensive indeed.


There's an assumption in there that they're 'dining out all the time' - which isn't really the case.  Combine that with the fact that it is people with 'some disposable income' (with younger people also having fewer financial commitments), not 'money to burn' and you are painting quite a distorted picture, which isn't helpful.

The issue around low income and deprivation is a big one, yes, and there is a huge divide in this country and particularly this city.  But to constantly be harping on about the way some people choose to occasionally spend their disposable income as having cash to burn is just a waste of breath.

I am sure you spend money on stuff I wouldn't waste my time on.  I would never dream of telling you what you should and shouldn't spend it on.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I am sure you spend money on stuff I wouldn't waste my time on.  I would never dream of telling you what you should and shouldn't spend it on.


Where have I been telling anyone, anywhere, what they should and shouldn't spend their money on? Why are you making up such silly stuff?


----------



## discobastard (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Where have I been telling anyone, anywhere, what they should and shouldn't spend their money on? Why are you making up such silly stuff?


Come on, don't be disingenuous.  We are discussing choice, the choice to spend what disposable income you have in the way that you want.  You seem critical of those with cash to burn.  Hence my comment, it shouldn't be that hard to follow the logic so stop trying to derail what is a perfectly reasonable line of discussion.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Come on, don't be disingenuous.  We are discussing choice, the choice to spend what disposable income you have in the way that you want.  You seem critical of those with cash to burn.  Hence my comment, it shouldn't be that hard to follow the logic so stop trying to derail what is a perfectly reasonable line of discussion.


Er, here's what I actually said: "Brixton is full of bored/curious foodies with cash to burn for the latest thing." 

I haven't got the time or inclination to deal with the many meanings you seem keen to project on to this simple statement, but a stroll around town most evenings will confirm its accuracy.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Er, here's what I actually said: "Brixton is full of bored/curious foodies with cash to burn for the latest thing."
> 
> I haven't got the time or inclination to deal with the many meanings you seem keen to project on to this simple statement, but a stroll around town most evenings will confirm its accuracy.


Yes, and I corrected your distortion.  So job done.


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2017)

Meraki "souvlaki bar" opening opposite Lidl on Acre Lane.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 28, 2017)

Due to Khans apparently mucking up a booking, i ended up in "three little birds" for a birthday meal the other night. Its beside the 414.

Had a goat curry which cost £10, it was tasty, a bit on the small side, but nothing spectacular. Drinks were ludicrously priced, no draught beer and a small bottle of Red Stripe coming in at £5.50, so i stayed on the tap water. 

I enjoyed the evening due to the company but i wouldnt rush back.


----------



## pachamama (Apr 9, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I love the food there but I agree it's priced on the steep side given the size of the portions.
> 
> Really cool about the charity too. I like that it isn't even mentioned on their website unless I'm mistaken. Low key, as charity work and donations should be. Would like to see more of that.



Satay Bar also donate to the same charity who have worked alongside Mosaic for a while now as well. 

To clarify, Satay Bar and Nanban had an ongoing issue with no shows - guests who failed to arrive for their booking. Therefore they now charge for anyone not notifying them they can't make their booking - this can be easily done by clicking a 'cancel booking' link or ringing them up. Customers can cancel up to 1 minute before their booking time, so they keep the policy very flexible. However if they fail to show, Satay and Nanban both impose a no-show fee. This fee is £10 (for the booking). This goes directly to Mosaic clubhouse - no profit is made by the businesses. In addition, larger group bookings are requested to pay a £1 deposit to secure their table. The customer has the option of donating that £1 to charity or have it refunded. If these larger bookings fail to notify the restaurants they can't make it, the venues will charge a £25 no show fee, this again gets passed on to Mosaic. Both venues will match any donations made. 

It's a great way to minimise no-shows allowing other guests who are waiting for a table a better opportunity to be seated. It allows the businesses to operate more productively and profitably and it raises much needed funds for Mosaic - a win/win. 

If any other restaurants are interested in this scheme they can PM me, as I implemented it.


----------



## pachamama (Apr 9, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Supporting a local charity is a fine act - good on them. I just can't help coming over all cynical when you hear of the same donations being mentioned over and over in the press. That way, giving money away to charity can be money very well spent. They should bring in a law that if you donate cash you can mention it once and then each time you mention it you have to donate the same amount again!



Nanban nor Satay Bar mention the charities on their web sites AFAIK. The press element, which has been mentioned so far once - by their friends Brixton Bugle (note I am not adverse to raising awarenesses or charities per se regardless of methods), was because this new approach in which they are raising money is unique and therefore in Brixton Bugle's opinion, press worthy.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

The Food Court has now been totally swept away 







In photos: What happened to the popular Brixton Food Court in Atlantic Road


----------



## lefteri (Apr 13, 2017)

Winot said:


> Meraki "souvlaki bar" opening opposite Lidl on Acre Lane.
> 
> View attachment 101898



Best news I've heard all year


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 13, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Due to Khans apparently mucking up a booking, i ended up in "three little birds" for a birthday meal the other night. Its beside the 414.
> 
> Had a goat curry which cost £10, it was tasty, a bit on the small side, but nothing spectacular. Drinks were ludicrously priced, no draught beer and a small bottle of Red Stripe coming in at £5.50, so i stayed on the tap water.
> 
> I enjoyed the evening due to the company but i wouldnt rush back.



£5.50 for a small Red Stripe is insane. They're probably making the best part of a fiver profit from that alone. Taking the piss.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> £5.50 for a small Red Stripe is insane. They're probably making the best part of a fiver profit from that alone. Taking the piss.


I just can't give my money to those sorts of places. Of course you can expect a mark up, but the place isn't that fucking special in the first place. Total fucking rip off.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 18, 2017)

Noticed this morning that Adam's bakery on Brixton Hill is now advertising itself as an Ethiopian restaurant.


----------



## phillm (Apr 20, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> £5.50 for a small Red Stripe is insane. They're probably making the best part of a fiver profit from that alone. Taking the piss.



It's the same with the 1/3rd of a pint nonsense for poncy overpriced beers. It's a pint or nowt where I come from. (Preston) - halves are for shandy drinkers,


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 20, 2017)

phillm said:


> It's the same with the 1/3rd of a pint nonsense for poncy overpriced beers. It's a pint or nowt where I come from. (Preston) - halves are for shandy drinkers,



Spirits would be acceptable in 1/3rd of a pint.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2017)

phillm said:


> It's a pint or nowt where I come from. (Preston) - halves are for shandy drinkers,



Why I'm glad to live in London.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 21, 2017)

phillm said:


> It's the same with the 1/3rd of a pint nonsense for poncy overpriced beers. It's a pint or nowt where I come from. (Preston) - halves are for shandy drinkers,


Surely 1/3 pint glasses were introduced about 10 years ago for Wetherspoons beers festivals?

They used to have special trays for 3 small glasses and beer glass doilies to write the numbers on - and they would give you a note-pad to record your comments on each numbered beer in the festival. It was all like a "High Church" version of "spit and sawdust" if you like. 

Like many of Tim Martin's promotions it was a half-baked idea. Maybe he sold the glasses off to more trendy joints? I certainly haven't any CAMRA types marking the ales in the Beehive lately.


----------



## lefteri (May 11, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Best news I've heard all year



Pah, acre lane souvlaki is almost as expensive as one in soho and more than the one in elephant and castle

Rip off Brixton


----------



## iantldn (Jun 9, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Noticed this morning that Adam's bakery on Brixton Hill is now advertising itself as an Ethiopian restaurant.


Was it a bakery? Thought it was just a ropey looking sandwich shop. Only tried Ethiopian once and really didn't like it but I'm half thinking of giving them a try as they're near enough on my doorstep and I like to give places a chance. Anyone eaten there yet?


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 12, 2017)

There ought to be a special prize for getting "vibrant" into the first sentence of a list of recommended places to eat in Brixton. See:

Area Guide: Brixton


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 14, 2017)

iantldn said:


> Was it a bakery? Thought it was just a ropey looking sandwich shop. Only tried Ethiopian once and really didn't like it but I'm half thinking of giving them a try as they're near enough on my doorstep and I like to give places a chance. Anyone eaten there yet?


Yes! The food is delicious - very good value - and lovely light enjeera. Highly recommended. Especially the spicy beef stew. Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## phillm (Jun 14, 2017)

I've eaten with these guys before and can honestly say some of the best food I've ever eaten. The two young chefs are lovely, engaged and really love their food without being too business minded. So if you want to try fine dining that will blow your mind and not your budget then try them at their soft opening at Pop Brixton.  Yeah and I know you can get pie and chips cheap at Honest Jon's or whatever am just passing on what I know and love.  And no I am not connected with them in anyway except to have had the privilege to eat their food on three occasions. 


*Soft Launch - 13th-15th June 2017 | £22 menu, 25% off drinks*
Smoke & Salt - modern dining | ancient techniques | pop brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

phillm said:


> I've eaten with these guys before and can honestly say some of the best food I've ever eaten. The two young chefs are lovely, engaged and really love their food without being too business minded. So if you want to try fine dining that will blow your mind and not your budget then try them at their soft opening at Pop Brixton.  Yeah and I know you can get pie and chips cheap at Honest Jon's or whatever am just passing on what I know and love.  And no I am not connected with them in anyway except to have had the privilege to eat their food on three occasions.
> 
> 
> *Soft Launch - 13th-15th June 2017 | £22 menu, 25% off drinks*
> Smoke & Salt - modern dining | ancient techniques | pop brixton


Do you know if they have any actual connection with Brixton (seeing as they've set up shop in Pop)?


----------



## phillm (Jun 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Do you know if they have any actual connection with Brixton (seeing as they've set up shop in Pop)?



Not that I know of. They are a business paying rent to a landlord in the old Kricket container- they are by no means rich , in no way hooray henries or some such like that I would instinctually hate. And I like them . Sorry about that. I hesitated to post about them here as I feared it would end in the usual organic , fair-trade , pesto flavoured bun fight. And I understand why.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

phillm said:


> Not that I know of. They are a business paying rent to a landlord in the old Kricket container- they are by no means rich , in no way hooray henries or some such like that I would instinctually hate. And I like them . Sorry about that. I hesitated to post about them here as I feared it would end in the usual organic , fair-trade , pesto flavoured bun fight. And I understand why.


I'm not looking for a bun fight - or, indeed, a brioche bun fight - I was just wondering if Pop had totally abandoned all pretence of it being something for start up locals.


----------



## phillm (Jun 14, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm not looking for a bun fight - or, indeed, a brioche bun fight - I was just wondering if Pop had totally abandoned all pretence of it being something for start up locals.



Oh I don't know I imagine they need to rent out spaces at no doubt a market rent but don't qoute me on that just a guess.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 15, 2017)

Does a "Larger" really cost £9?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does a "Larger" really cost £9?


Community price.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 17, 2017)

Went to the Ethiopian restaurant last night on Brixton hill, formerly Adams bakery. Same lovely people running it.
I last ate Ethiopian food about 10 years ago and didn't much like it, so I was a bit apprehensive, but this was amazing. Lots of veggie options, I went for shiro wot which was a sort of chickpea Dal, really flavourful. Came with salad and enough injera (bread) to wrap up a small car. Stuffed for £7.90.

Mr SB had a meat option, which he liked too, although he reckoned mine was slightly better.
They are licensed, if you want a beer or wine.
And take outs.
Friendly service and they were fine with providing a fork....
Would recommend


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 17, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Went to the Ethiopian restaurant last night on Brixton hill, formerly Adams bakery. Same lovely people running it.
> I last ate Ethiopian food about 10 years ago and didn't much like it, so I was a bit apprehensive, but this was amazing. Lots of veggie options, I went for shiro wot which was a sort of chickpea Dal, really flavourful. Came with salad and enough injera (bread) to wrap up a small car. Stuffed for £7.90.
> 
> Mr SB had a meat option, which he liked too, although he reckoned mine was slightly better.
> ...


Sounds good, will try it


----------



## dbs1fan (Jun 17, 2017)

Apologies if this has already been discussed and I missed it.....why is Fujiyama closing today?


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2017)

dbs1fan said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed and I missed it.....why is Fujiyama closing today?


First I've heard of it 



> NOTICE TO CUSTOMERS
> It is with great sadness that we are closing Fujiyama.
> Our last day of trading will be Saturday 17th June 2017.
> To all our loyal customers over the years, we could not have done it without you.
> ...


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 20, 2017)

ate at Eat of Eden in the Village recently, lovely food and drinks, lovely staff and all vegan! and reasonably priced


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 20, 2017)

editor said:


> First I've heard of it



Well, the management nicked all their staff's 'service charge' and objected when they were questioned over it. Not much of a loss.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well, the management nicked all their staff's 'service charge' and objected when they were questioned over it. Not much of a loss.


 It was a shitty thing to do but I thought they resolved the matter years ago.


----------



## catriona (Jun 23, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> ate at Eat of Eden in the Village recently, lovely food and drinks, lovely staff and all vegan! and reasonably priced


Yes, good place. I had their "platter" of two curries, quinoa & salad: delicious, healthy & not too pricey.  Service was scatty but sweet. Open 7 days a week apparently.


----------



## phillm (Jul 1, 2017)

I have previously mentioned Smoke and Salt opening at Pop Brixton (the 9 quid lager was a menu typo) went last night. Simply amazing food. And the Standard has now caught up with them.

Smoke & Salt, Brixton: small plates pack big, bright flavours


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2017)

phillm said:


> I have previously mentioned Smoke and Salt opening at Pop Brixton (the 9 quid lager was a menu typo) went last night. Simply amazing food. And the Standard has now caught up with them.
> 
> Smoke & Salt, Brixton: small plates pack big, bright flavours



I've been twice. They are good. Cooking reminds me a bit of Naughty Piglets on Brixton Water Lane.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2017)

Winot said:


> I've been twice. They are good. Cooking reminds me a bit of Naughty Piglets on Brixton Water Lane.


That has to be one of the most yuppie sounding restaurants ever opened.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2017)

phillm said:


> I have previously mentioned Smoke and Salt opening at Pop Brixton (the 9 quid lager was a menu typo) went last night. Simply amazing food. And the Standard has now caught up with them.
> 
> Smoke & Salt, Brixton: small plates pack big, bright flavours


Isn't £9 for a 'small plate' on the steep side? How many of those are you going to need to fill yourself up?


----------



## GOP (Jul 17, 2017)

Locally based Elia Olive Oil have been importing speciality Greek food products since 2015. As regular traders at West Norwood Feast, Crystal Palace Food Market, Lambeth Country Show and Pexmas - we are known for our organic, cold pressed extra virgin olive oil. The oil has a low acidity rate of only 0.4% which lends to a smooth and fruity flavour.

We also stock high quality olives, honeys and herbs at reasonable prices compared to supermarkets and delicatessens.

Try it out for yourself! www.eliaoliveoil.co.uk

@eliaoliveoil


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

This certainly has been well seasoned with hipster flavours: 

What Dad Cooked – Pop Up Restaurant | Grub Club


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2017)

Where's good for Japanese/Thai/Vietnamese food in Brixton at the moment?


----------



## Winot (Aug 31, 2017)

ringo said:


> Where's good for Japanese/Thai/Vietnamese food in Brixton at the moment?


 
Nanban for punchy ramen influenced by flavours of Caribbean. More expensive than usual noodle bar but very good imo.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 31, 2017)

Kaosarn still miles better than Rosie's Thai Kitchen in terms of food or value for money, but it's either very cramped inside or sitting outside. Rosie's is well overpriced and not as Thai as it bills itself but is a more manageable environment to sit down and eat in if you're with kids / old people / fussy people.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 31, 2017)

If you fancy Chinese and can stretch to Claaaarm, then On Cafe opposite the Belle Vue pub is amazing great dim sum and it's BYO booze, so makes it much cheaper


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 31, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Kaosarn still miles better than Rosie's Thai Kitchen in terms of food or value for money, but it's either very cramped inside or sitting outside. Rosie's is well overpriced and not as Thai as it bills itself but is a more manageable environment to sit down and eat in if you're with kids / old people / fussy people.



Kaosarn is fantastic Thai. There is a tiny Thai place on the little avenue where Miss Cupcake is which does amazing food really cheaply, but is quite a cramped eating in environment. Haven't been to Rosie's in Brixton but been to the Soho one and it is very blah.. The Wahaca of Thai food.


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2017)

Cheers. I'd rather have Thai than Chinese and can't be bothered to go to Clapham, but I'll try On Cafe sometime. We use Slurp in Streatham for family meals - good food, decent price, and a choice of Japanese, Thai and Chinese that means I can eat what I like and the kids can still get something they'll eat.

On me own tonight, so don't mind it being cramped if it's great food, so Kaosarn is looking best so far, nice one


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 31, 2017)

The other one near where Cupcake is is worth a visit if you are on your own. Mr Shakes persuaded them to sell him some of the staff meal of Morning Glory when we went.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> The other one near where Cupcake is is worth a visit if you are on your own. Mr Shakes persuaded them to sell him some of the staff meal of Morning Glory when we went.



It used to be called Curry Ono and is now called Kamome and is by far the most authentic of the lot.  I always go there.

(however will also go to Slurp in Streatham which does a surprisingly good bento given they do so many different cuisines).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 31, 2017)

Went to Saigon Bistro in Streatham the other day and it was really good.


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> It used to be called Curry Ono and is now called Kamome and is by far the most authentic of the lot.  I always go there.
> 
> (however will also go to Slurp in Streatham which does a surprisingly good bento given they do so many different cuisines).


I love Slurp, had the bento the last two visits


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2017)

ringo said:


> I love Slurp, had the bento the last two visits



For years students have been telling me to go there but I had the impression it was like an AYCE buffet type thing with loads of festering noodles under lamps.  So when we did finally go earlier this year I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> For years students have been telling me to go there but I had the impression it was like an AYCE buffet type thing with loads of festering noodles under lamps.  So when we did finally go earlier this year I was pleasantly surprised!


I nearly didn't go because as you say, they do so many different cuisines, but my eldest went with her mates and then raved about it. 

Doesn't cost much more than a Chinese delivery either, which makes a nice change, great value for money.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2017)

ringo said:


> I nearly didn't go because as you say, they do so many different cuisines, but my eldest went with her mates and then raved about it.
> 
> Doesn't cost much more than a Chinese delivery either, which makes a nice change, great value for money.



Yes I was pleased with the price too.  The bento box is huge - more than enough food for a whole meal.  You are tempting me into a mid-week family meal out.    Plus no kitchen at the moment due to building works.


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes I was pleased with the price too.  The bento box is huge - more than enough food for a whole meal.  You are tempting me into a mid-week family meal out.    Plus no kitchen at the moment due to building works.


Ha, go for it . 
And thanks for the heads up about my little one's prize for good behaviour last week too


----------



## ringo (Sep 1, 2017)

Loved Kaosarn, thanks. Wish I'd known it was BYOB, but the lemongrass tea was nice anyway. Moo Ping was a bit rubbery, but the Khao Pad Kra-Praw Chicken was lovely


----------



## happyshopper (Sep 1, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Kaosarn is fantastic Thai. There is a tiny Thai place on the little avenue where Miss Cupcake is which does amazing food really cheaply, but is quite a cramped eating in environment.



The "tiny Thai place" is Yum-D, which I much prefer to Kaosarn.


----------



## ringo (Sep 1, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> The "tiny Thai place" is Yum-D, which I much prefer to Kaosarn.


I had a look at that on my way back, looked alright.

Also spotted on Coldharbour Lane on my way home the new Lebanese place Ya Hala, by the Prince Of Wales. Looks great, and turns out to be the place a mate has been ranting about for the last four months.


----------



## Winot (Sep 1, 2017)

ringo said:


> I had a look at that on my way back, looked alright.
> 
> Also spotted on Coldharbour Lane on my way home the new Lebanese place Ya Hala, by the Prince Of Wales. Looks great, and turns out to be the place a mate has been ranting about for the last four months.



Ranting or raving?


----------



## ringo (Sep 1, 2017)

Winot said:


> Ranting or raving?


A bit of both I think


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

Ya-Hala looked to be a decent addition to the area when it first opened, the only thing i ever had was a takeaway kebab sandwich thing, which was average (stingy on the meat). 

didnt entice me to return


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

i think it would be good if it was BYOB, it feels and looks like it could or should be the type of place that is.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 1, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Ya-Hala looked to be a decent addition to the area when it first opened, the only thing i ever had was a takeaway kebab sandwich thing, which was average (stingy on the meat).
> 
> didnt entice me to return


I was severely dehydrated after eating there the last 2 times so I'm going to have to give it a miss now.  Which is a shame as it's cheap.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Negril are finally doing deliveries again. Ordered at 9.30 last night arrived in 20 minutes, all correct and still hot. When they last used to deliver it would take at least an hour to arrive.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 3, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> It used to be called Curry Ono and is now called Kamome and is by far the most authentic of the lot.  I always go there.
> 
> (however will also go to Slurp in Streatham which does a surprisingly good bento given they do so many different cuisines).


I think shakespearegirl is talking about the Thai place next door. The name escapes me (Yum D?) but it's good.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 3, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I think shakespearegirl is talking about the Thai place next door. The name escapes me (Yum D?) but it's good.



yes, you are right - happyshopper already posted this above.     Kamome is a Japanese restaurant of course - not Thai!!  I'm all about the Japanese...


----------



## lefteri (Sep 3, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> It used to be called Curry Ono and is now called Kamome and is by far the most authentic of the lot.  I always go there.



Menu looks similar to Tokyo diner in Lisle street which I've always enjoyed


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 3, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Menu looks similar to Tokyo diner in Lisle street which I've always enjoyed



Yes. Another goodie!


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Ya-Hala looked to be a decent addition to the area when it first opened, the only thing i ever had was a takeaway kebab sandwich thing, which was average (stingy on the meat).
> 
> didnt entice me to return



Went here today for first time. It's fine - nothing special. Reminded me of Tas. 

ION Nanban are opening an express/takeaway hatch on Electric Lane.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 9, 2017)

Winot said:


> Went here today for first time. It's fine - nothing special. Reminded me of Tas.
> 
> ION Nanban are opening an express/takeaway hatch on Electric Lane.


I think being relatively affordable made it special, to me at least.  Shame I don't like it more.


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I think being relatively affordable made it special, to me at least.  Shame I don't like it more.



Yeah Fujiyama (RIP) offered better price/quality ratio.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Curious to know if anyone has tried Yokan the newish Japanese bar/eaterie next to the Shrub and Shutter.

They've taken to hanging a gaudy fish made of cloth outside - could poke your eye out on a windy day. They seem to have (presumably Japanese branded) keg ale but no idea of the prices of either food or drink.

There is also a Japanese restaurant in Market Row  - Curry Ono though this seems empty a lot of the time, which might not be a good sign. It does however look 100% more spotless and welcoming than the Okan at 338 Coldharbour Lane as far as I am concerned.

Wish I could give a review.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 11, 2017)

Curry uno is lovely.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2017)

Would you food-loving folks be interested in posting up your top 3 Brixton restaurants with a sentence explaining why? Might be a nice feature I could stick on Buzz (and link back here)...


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 11, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Curious to know if anyone has tried Yokan the newish Japanese bar/eaterie next to the Shrub and Shutter.
> 
> They've taken to hanging a gaudy fish made of cloth outside - could poke your eye out on a windy day. They seem to have (presumably Japanese branded) keg ale but no idea of the prices of either food or drink.
> 
> ...



Curry Ono is great, best japanese curry i've had in London

Okan on coldharbour is a sister restaurant to OKAN in the market. The market restaurant focuses on okonomiyaki, a japanese style cabbage based pancake. The coldharbour restaurant is more noodle focused (soba and ramen). Both venues are brilliant, however the okonomiyaki is better value in my opinion.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2017)

Curry Ono is now called Kakome.  I can highly recommend it (see my posts above).  It's very authentic.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2017)

CH1 said:


> They've taken to hanging a gaudy fish made of cloth outside - could poke your eye out on a windy day.



Do you mean one of these?







If so it's a koinobori (which is a kind of wind sock - so interesting that you mention wind above) - they are traditionally flown over houses on Children's on May 5th.  They look stunning.

I have hung a very large one along the ceiling of my children's bedroom.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 11, 2017)

aussw9 said:


> Curry Ono is great, best japanese curry i've had in London
> 
> Okan on coldharbour is a sister restaurant to OKAN in the market. The market restaurant focuses on okonomiyaki, a japanese style cabbage based pancake. The coldharbour restaurant is more noodle focused (soba and ramen). Both venues are brilliant, however the okonomiyaki is better value in my opinion.



Shame it's so expensive - I would love a place that did a decent ramen for 6-7 quid in my neighborhood


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Do you mean one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a blue one of those.


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 12, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Shame it's so expensive - I would love a place that did a decent ramen for 6-7 quid in my neighborhood



From memory Koi Ramen might fit the bill? Was around £6 when they were on station road market... cant recall their prices in Pop


----------



## lefteri (Sep 12, 2017)

aussw9 said:


> From memory Koi Ramen might fit the bill? Was around £6 when they were on station road market... cant recall their prices in Pop


Ah yeah forgot about that, stall was good


----------



## aka (Sep 12, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Ah yeah forgot about that, stall was good


£8.50.  deliveroo prices anyway - i tried it from deliveroo about 6 months ago and it didn't travel well
Koi Ramen Bar - Pop Brixton delivery from Brixton - Order with Deliveroo


----------



## lefteri (Sep 12, 2017)

aka said:


> £8.50.  deliveroo prices anyway - i tried it from deliveroo about 6 months ago and it didn't travel well
> Koi Ramen Bar - Pop Brixton delivery from Brixton - Order with Deliveroo



Was going to go tonight but rain drove us into kakome which was great although they gave us soba when ramen was ordered plus the lighting in there is far too bright


----------



## technical (Sep 17, 2017)

Tried Kamone at lunchtime today. Food was good but no sushi at lunchtime. Daughter not happy.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2017)

can't be bothered to search...best breakfast recomms in brixton please.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Went to 500 Degrees pizza place last night just before 10pm. Was empty but good pizza and great staff.


Terrible take away last night and complained by email with no response as yet. Tinned mushrooms on pizza WTAF?!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Due to Khans apparently mucking up a booking, i ended up in "three little birds" for a birthday meal the other night. Its beside the 414.
> 
> Had a goat curry which cost £10, it was tasty, a bit on the small side, but nothing spectacular. Drinks were ludicrously priced, no draught beer and a small bottle of Red Stripe coming in at £5.50, so i stayed on the tap water.
> 
> I enjoyed the evening due to the company but i wouldnt rush back.


It's a rip off


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 18, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Terrible take away last night and complained by email with no response as yet. Tinned mushrooms on pizza WTAF?!


Never had tinned mushrooms from there - despite eating there for a while and seem to recall watching them put fresh ones on.

They're also probably not open yet - hence their lack of reply. What did you order? The only two pizzas that have mushrooms on - one doesn't have a tomato sauce (re. your now deleted comment).


----------



## Winot (Sep 19, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Pah, acre lane souvlaki is almost as expensive as one in soho and more than the one in elephant and castle
> 
> Rip off Brixton



Just tried this for the first time for lunch.

Very good pork souvlaki plate - lots of well-cooked meat, tstaki, salad, oregano fries and flat bread. But yes, expensive - £9.75 for takeaway (if you have it in a wrap it's about £6.50 I think).

It never seems to be very busy and at those prices I can see why.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 19, 2017)

Winot said:


> Very good pork souvlaki plate - lots of well-cooked meat, tstaki, salad, oregano fries and flat bread. But yes, expensive - £9.75 for takeaway (if you have it in a wrap it's about £6.50 I think).



See I'm in Greece at the moment where on average a pork wrap is 2 euros and if I'm really hungry I'll eat 3 and it's still a cheap meal


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 19, 2017)

when i look over at that place as i fill my belly in Sams Cafe for just over £5, i do wonder what 'Souvlaki' is like, and whether i will get such a substantial and pleasing meal for a similar cost. i guess not.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Decent spot for a nice veggie roast?


----------



## sw16er (Sep 22, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Negril are finally doing deliveries again. Ordered at 9.30 last night arrived in 20 minutes, all correct and still hot. When they last used to deliver it would take at least an hour to arrive.



Negril is the best Caribbean restaurant/takeaway in the Brixton Hill/Streatham Hill area hands down, I have been going there for years and the standard has remained high.

I am glad they are doing the takeaway service again and that they delivered in good time, they took the p*ss before with their delivery service, it was always hit and miss and always late!


----------



## Winot (Oct 7, 2017)

Tried to go to Canova Hall for an early lunch. Got there 12.10pm and it was full! Decamped to 500 Degrees which was empty. Good lunch deal there - tenner for pizza and drink. 

Now in CH having a drink. V. Good GnT but central London prices (£11). Great room. Full of large groups of 20-somethings. There’s nothing more irritating than the younger and more attractive having fun.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 7, 2017)

sw16er said:


> Negril is the best Caribbean restaurant/takeaway in the Brixton Hill/Streatham Hill area hands down, I have been going there for years and the standard has remained high.
> 
> I am glad they are doing the takeaway service again and that they delivered in good time, they took the p*ss before with their delivery service, it was always hit and miss and always late!



The service in general was a bit hit and miss. I Once went in for dinner and the waitress ignored us for so long after seating us and bringing wine that we ended up phoning from the table for takeaway and leaving when it was ready.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 7, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> when i look over at that place as i fill my belly in Sams Cafe for just over £5, i do wonder what 'Souvlaki' is like, and whether i will get such a substantial and pleasing meal for a similar cost. i guess not.


Price wise of course you won't- pleasure wise, if it is done right, souvlaki is the food of the gods


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 7, 2017)

Winot said:


> Tried to go to Canova Hall for an early lunch. Got there 12.10pm and it was full! Decamped to 500 Degrees which was empty. Good lunch deal there - tenner for pizza and drink.
> 
> Now in CH having a drink. V. Good GnT but central London prices (£11). Great room. Full of large groups of 20-somethings. There’s nothing more irritating than the younger and more attractive having fun.



I've been for brunch. Looks good, although unoriginal. Food OK. Service was totally disorganised.


----------



## ash (Oct 7, 2017)

X


----------



## sw16er (Oct 9, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> The service in general was a bit hit and miss. I Once went in for dinner and the waitress ignored us for so long after seating us and bringing wine that we ended up phoning from the table for takeaway and leaving when it was ready.



lol!!!


----------



## catriona (Oct 10, 2017)

sw16er said:


> lol!!!


Took my Mum to Canova Hall for early dinner on Sunday, it was busy but we got a (very small) table. Green Goddess veggie pizza arrived quickly & was big, tasty, £10. Mum asked for a glass of pinot noir, waiter came back to say they had run out, we asked for house red, she came back to say they'd run out of that too, "we've just got this one I don't know how to pronounce" which was an organic Montepulciano. It's a bit corporate and I wouldn't rush back.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 10, 2017)

catriona said:


> Took my Mum to Canova Hall for early dinner on Sunday, it was busy but we got a (very small) table. Green Goddess veggie pizza arrived quickly & was big, tasty, £10. Mum asked for a glass of pinot noir, waiter came back to say they had run out, we asked for house red, she came back to say they'd run out of that too, "we've just got this one I don't know how to pronounce" which was an organic Montepulciano. It's a bit corporate and I wouldn't rush back.


I went for brunch. Lovely setting although, having booked in advance, they tried to squeeze three adults and a baby in a pram onto a tiny cafe table in a corner when there were larger tables available (which is where we eventually sat). 

Friendly but fairly hopeless service. One of our waitresses was wearing utterly grubby jeans - looked like she'd been gardening before coming into work! 

I think our first coffees took half an hour and when my flat white arrived it was basically a huge mug of milk. I really don't understand how a venue like this can get coffee so wrong. My brunch meatball dish was lovely when it eventually arrived. The others had pancakes which looked a bit small and disappointing. We were offered free coffees as an apology for the delays (cortado was much better). Lively but relaxed atmosphere and comfortable. Hopefully just teething problems. I'll try it again. It'll be a nice addition to Brixton once they get it sorted.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 10, 2017)

Having looked at their menu, im not madly impressed. Anything over £10 for a pizza, and even then at that price it would need to be a very good one, is a piss take IMO.


----------



## Winot (Oct 10, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Friendly but fairly hopeless service. One of our waitresses was wearing utterly grubby jeans - looked like she'd been gardening before coming into work!



You're so out of touch, Daddio

Nordstrom is Selling Pre-Dirty Jeans For $425 - Deadseriousness


----------



## djdando (Oct 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Terrible take away last night and complained by email with no response as yet. Tinned mushrooms on pizza WTAF?!



I also thought 500 degrees was utter crap. 

Pay cheap, get cheap. £10+ for a pizza isn't outrageous these days and that includes Italy from where I've just returned.


----------



## sealion (Oct 10, 2017)

.


----------



## sealion (Oct 10, 2017)

Winot said:


> You're so out of touch, Daddio
> 
> Nordstrom is Selling Pre-Dirty Jeans For $425 - Deadseriousness


Where there's muck there's brass!


----------



## djdando (Oct 10, 2017)

Also, the new sushi place in Pop is superb. Lovely lady who runs it. Everything made fresh in front of you. 6 x salmon roll pieces, 2 x salmon nigiri 1 x seabass nigiri and a load of edamame was £7. Great value (or at least I think it is).


----------



## Rushy (Oct 10, 2017)

Winot said:


> You're so out of touch, Daddio
> 
> Nordstrom is Selling Pre-Dirty Jeans For $425 - Deadseriousness


This is not is dispute . As I wrote I was conscious that I was sounding just like my mother. And yet still sent it .


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2017)

djdando said:


> Also, the new sushi place in Pop is superb. Lovely lady who runs it. Everything made fresh in front of you. 6 x salmon roll pieces, 2 x salmon nigiri 1 x seabass nigiri and a load of edamame was £7. Great value (or at least I think it is).



ooh - what's it called?


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 11, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> I've been for brunch. Looks good, although unoriginal. Food OK. Service was totally disorganised.



I posted an online review of Canova Hall, complaining about the service, and they have responded with an apology. They clearly weren't ready and I'll wait for other reports before rushing back.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 19, 2017)

Brixton is about to get the Pret we all know was coming, now where's that Waitrose?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> Brixton is about to get the Pret we all know was coming, now where's that Waitrose?


Where?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 19, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Where?


near the tube where all the mobile shops are (can't remember which one closed)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Rushy (Oct 19, 2017)

Agreed it's a bit meh, but I'd rather a Pret than the recently closed Virgin mobile shop it appears to be replacing, to be honest. (I think that's the one which has closed but same applies to any of them).


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 19, 2017)

Bar all the complaints over tax etc, Pret is a useful addition for me.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> near the tube where all the mobile shops are (can't remember which one closed)


I could find nothing in planning about this when I looked last week. Where did you hear about it?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 19, 2017)

No planning required to sell sandwiches unless it is eat-in. Otherwise remains A1.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 19, 2017)

Major gush about Pret

Pret's people management secrets

- although they are elsewhere accused of an ageist employment strategy and for their front of house it appears they prefer younger people who will accept minimum wage - so some staff may be propped up by tax credits

The tax position corporately is said to be better than some

Directors at sandwich chain Pret A Manger have dig at firms that avoid paying tax because of way they are structured | This is Money


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

ricbake said:


> Major gush about Pret
> 
> Pret's people management secrets
> 
> ...


There's another gushing piece in this week's Time Out from an employee. They certainly seem better than most. I stopped using them when they were part owned by McDonalds.


----------



## aka (Oct 19, 2017)

Pret are pretty good.  Success story for brits   Is there a 'better' sandwich chain?  No.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

aka said:


> Pret are pretty good.  Success story for brits   Is there a 'better' sandwich chain?  No.


I like their Veggie Pret initiative - it's great to have a shop that's totally veggie. Seeing as all the independent cafes that I liked have gone from central London, the one by Carnaby Street is one I end up using fairly often.

I've never seen a Pret that doesn't have an inside eating area, so if they are coming to the phone shop by the tube, surely there should be a planning application for change of use from A1 to A3?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> I could find nothing in planning about this when I looked last week. Where did you hear about it?


there's a big Pret poster in the window


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> I like their Veggie Pret initiative - it's great to have a shop that's totally veggie. Seeing as all the independent cafes that I liked have gone from central London, the one by Carnaby Street is one I end up using fairly often.
> 
> I've never seen a Pret that doesn't have an inside eating area, so if they are coming to the phone shop by the tube, surely there should be a planning application for change of use from A1 to A3?


my understanding of the rules about selling food from an A1 unit is that as long as it is not made on the premises it doesn't count as a restaurant so no need for planning/change of use, I know of 3 or 4 places in Soho alone who have used this tactic even though they are selling three course meals


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> there's a big Pret poster in the window


Ah, right., That settles it then!


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> my understanding of the rules about selling food from an A1 unit is that as long as it is not made on the premises it doesn't count as a restaurant so no need for planning/change of use, I know of 3 or 4 places in Soho alone who have used this tactic even though they are selling three course meals


I remember they used to boast that their food was made 'fresh on the premises,' but maybe they're just exploiting that loophole now  and getting them shipped in from nearby. 

That said, I much prefer Pret to Costa or Caffe Nero (and Starbucks is awful), although San Marino is going to remain my #1 choice in Brixton.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> I remember they used to boast that their food was made 'fresh on the premises,' but maybe they're just exploiting that loophole now  and getting them shipped in from nearby.
> 
> That said, I much prefer Pret to Costa or Caffe Nero (and Starbucks is awful), although San Marino is going to remain my #1 choice in Brixton.


sandwiches are cold foods and come under A1 category so they could well be fresh made on the premises (their website says so),


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> sandwiches are cold foods and come under A1 category so they could well be fresh made on the premises (their website says so),


They also serve hot foods too. Soup, hot rolls etc.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 19, 2017)

aka said:


> Pret are pretty good.  Success story for brits   Is there a 'better' sandwich chain?  No.


Eat?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> They also serve hot foods too. Soup, hot rolls etc.


I'm out of touch with the small print of it all but at a rough guess I would say the soup is made off-premises and hot rolls probably fall into whatever category that allows Greggs to sell hot pies eat-in, I recently went to place in Soho and had a 3 course meal with wine and yet it is A1!!!


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 19, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Eat?


don't mind if I do


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Eat?


I'll have a cheese sandwich and a coffee, thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2017)

aka said:


> Pret are pretty good.  Success story for brits   Is there a 'better' sandwich chain?  No.


Greggs


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> there's a big Pret poster in the window


It only appeared the other day I think.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2017)

editor said:


> I remember they used to boast that their food was made 'fresh on the premises,' but maybe they're just exploiting that loophole now  and getting them shipped in from nearby.
> 
> That said, I much prefer Pret to Costa or Caffe Nero (and Starbucks is awful), although San Marino is going to remain my #1 choice in Brixton.


Grab & Go is the best coffee imo and under £2 for a latte. Lovely staff too.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 20, 2017)

Ms T said:


> It only appeared the other day I think.


I noticed it Wednesday night on my way home


----------



## lefteri (Oct 20, 2017)

Pret do a filter coffee that is around a pound - in this day and age on the high street that passes for a bargain


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 20, 2017)

Wetherspoons coffee is a quid and unlimited refills until 2pm. Handy if you want to graze and do some work on the laptop


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Grab & Go is the best coffee imo and under £2 for a latte. Lovely staff too.


I like them too and always use them if I need to, err, grab and go with a coffee.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> sandwiches are cold foods and come under A1 category so they could well be fresh made on the premises (their website says so),



If they only have one store in Brixton area they are going to have to make the sandwiches onsite. Most Prets make food on-site. In West End some small Prets may be supplied. But only from nearby larger Prets. Pret normally work in basis of having several Prets in one area.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2017)

ricbake said:


> Major gush about Pret
> 
> Pret's people management secrets
> 
> ...



There are upsides and downside from working at Pret. I'm talking as long term customer who gets free coffee at a couple of Prets. Which will go unnamed.

The downside is the mystery shopper. You only have to miss saying one thing and whole "team" fails. Losing the bonus.I don't feel that Pret workers like this enforced teamwork philosophy.

It's also had work. Making sandwiches early morning , cleaning rota etc etc. It reminds me of a more traditional factory. Where old Marx is still relevant. He was talking about Mills but Pret is very much a highly controlled well oiled machine. The addition is the "emotional labour" . Pret workers have leeway to give free coffee. I know them as fellow workers. Doing working class jobs we can identify with each other.

Pret from what I have heard is not the worst to work for but it's still a hard job.

And unlike some of the old fashioned cafes I use Pret age group is remarkably young. I can't believe that is just accidental.

Pret is pretty good example of how modern Capitalism works. Centralised control, highly controlled workforce, standardized product. Model replicated globally. Still dependent on cheapish labour. See from article that use of "emotional labour" is not denied. Which is interesting aspect of more modern Capitalism.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> There are upsides and downside from working at Pret. I'm talking as long term customer who gets free coffee at a couple of Prets. Which will go unnamed.
> 
> The downside is the mystery shopper. You only have to miss saying one thing and whole "team" fails. Losing the bonus.I don't feel that Pret workers like this enforced teamwork philosophy.
> 
> ...


Mind you, I worked in a sandwich bar for a couple of years and I could only dream of the benefits that Pret staff get. It was shit money, shit conditions and zero benefits. Not that _all _staff shouldn't now get decent wages/conditions/perks etc as a matter of course.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 21, 2017)

Do pret pay the living wage (the real one, not min wage)?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2017)

I do use the Pret near work quite a bit as the coffee is good and I like the staff. I sometimes benefit from the free coffee despite being not particularly working class these days.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2017)

Went to that Booma place, on Brixton Rd, last night.

It was nice enough. Although the beer setup is a bit gimmicky it's good to be able to have some nice beer instead of being stuck with cobra etc as in most indian restaurants.

A bit pricey though. The tendency to "small plates" in so many places now is a scourge and a bit of a scam if you ask me.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2017)

Not Brixton per se, but I can heartily recommend Saigon Bistro at theBrixton side of Streatham (just past the Decorator's Mate). Fantastic Vietnamese food, very reasonably priced. I'm still thinking about yesterday's lunch!


----------



## aka (Oct 21, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Eat?


Eat? Pointless try hards. <wipes dribble from chin>
Though to be fair, the Eat "Quinoa and Buckwheat" is the best brekkie. (No honey no banana).


----------



## aka (Oct 21, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Greggs


No


----------



## Maggot (Oct 21, 2017)

aka said:


> Eat? Pointless try hards. <wipes dribble from chin>
> Though to be fair, the Eat "Quinoa and Buckwheat" is the best brekkie. (No honey no banana).


Their sarnies are better than Pret. 

I've never understood the use of try hard as an insult.


----------



## aka (Oct 21, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Their sarnies are better than Pret.
> 
> I've never understood the use of try hard as an insult.


It was qualified.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 21, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Not Brixton per se, but I can heartily recommend Saigon Bistro at theBrixton side of Streatham (just past the Decorator's Mate). Fantastic Vietnamese food, very reasonably priced. I'm still thinking about yesterday's lunch!



It’s excellent food and very well priced..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Grab & Go is the best coffee imo and under £2 for a latte. Lovely staff too.



I got told by a moustachio'd German coffee machine operator in Berlin that "latte iz not kaffee, iz milch" when I tried to order one (for my nephew, not me).  I ordered a straightforward Americano for myself, so was not on the receiving end of so much scorn for that part of the order.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Their sarnies are better than Pret.
> 
> I've never understood the use of try hard as an insult.



It's "try-hard" as in "trying much too hard".


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2017)

Is "casa brixton" on popes rd new or have I just never noticed it before?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Do pret pay the living wage (the real one, not min wage)?


I imagine they're just as bad as the rest - which is why it's important that people support the Ritzy worker' campaign for the London Living Wage. 

They got their arse slapped recently too: Pret a Manger to pay work experience recruits after criticism of unpaid scheme


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Had Sunday roast at Market House earlier. Last years Masterchef runner up has a Sunday pop up there. My pork belly was lush and Mr Shakes said his veggie bake was one of the best he’d had. On the pricey side for a pub roast really tasty


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2017)

So many on-trend Brixton burger joints, so little time.

5 Best Burger Joints In Brixton

Not sure when it was published but it's out of date.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 21, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh - what's it called?





djdando said:


> Also, the new sushi place in Pop is superb. Lovely lady who runs it. Everything made fresh in front of you. 6 x salmon roll pieces, 2 x salmon nigiri 1 x seabass nigiri and a load of edamame was £7. Great value (or at least I think it is).



What is it called, I'm on the hunt for sushi this evening..


----------



## Rushy (Nov 21, 2017)

What happened to that conveyor belt sushi place on Atlantic road? It only opened recently yet looks like it has been derelict for years.


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 22, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> What is it called, I'm on the hunt for sushi this evening..


Sakeya Sushi - see early review here.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2017)

Rushy said:


> What happened to that conveyor belt sushi place on Atlantic road? It only opened recently yet looks like it has been derelict for years.


It was a Chinese hot pot place briefly, then dim sum. It was always empty so closed after a couple of months. Not sure what’s happening now. Owned by the Happy Dumpling people I think.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 22, 2017)

Ms T said:


> It was a Chinese hot pot place briefly, then dim sum. It was always empty so closed after a couple of months. Not sure what’s happening now. Owned by the Happy Dumpling people I think.


Oh dear. Possibly the least successful Brixton start up, after The Apprentice burger joint!


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 22, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Oh dear. Possibly the least successful Brixton start up, after The Apprentice burger joint!


certainly the most uninviting looking place


----------



## Maharani (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone been to canova Hall for Italian yet? I know it’s part of the Squires gentrification but just wondered if it’s any good. When I walked passed to go to the record shop the staff seemed very friendly.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 24, 2017)

Also, just a big shout out to old, best and familiar Brixton joints- Negril. My daughter went with her dad (he’s a chef and they do a child/adult food blog) and gave rave reviews. Can’t stop thinking about jerk now...bloody love anything jerk.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2017)

Just been to Rosa’s Thai Cafe (Atlantic Rd) for the first time. Pleasant enough food and a nice room but as someone said upthread it’s on the bland side, and overpriced. Not a patch on Kaosarn.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Is ichiban sushi still going?  Every single time I try to go, it's closed.  Would like to go again.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 25, 2017)

Negril is bloody lovely, huge portions of tasty food - I now got jerk on my mind!!


----------



## Smick (Nov 25, 2017)

I was going to get a takeaway tonight to treat myself for payday, but I'd also like a beer. I don't want to bring the kids out in the cold.

Does anyone know anywhere that do your average takeaway, Chinese or Indian preferably, and also deliver a few cans?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Smick said:


> I was going to get a takeaway tonight to treat myself for payday, but I'd also like a beer. I don't want to bring the kids out in the cold.
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere that do your average takeaway, Chinese or Indian preferably, and also deliver a few cans?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Curry paradise delivers booze by the looks of it and they do excellent food


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 25, 2017)

660ml cobra for £3.95!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 25, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Curry paradise delivers booze by the looks of it and they do excellent food


I do trust you on food.
Any recommendations from the menu please?


----------



## Smick (Nov 25, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> 660ml cobra for £3.95!


That's not too far off what you'd pay in the shops. A 330ml would be about £1.50 so an extra quid for delivery seems ok to me.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I do trust you on food.
> Any recommendations from the menu please?



Lamb chops!

Mr shakes is veggie (and half Indian) he always goes fir veggie dansak and rice and dhal.

Smick i meant that was cheap fir delivery booze.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 25, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Lamb chops!
> 
> Mr shakes is veggie (and half Indian) he always goes fir veggie dansak and rice and dhal.
> 
> Smick i meant that was cheap fir delivery booze.


I'll be giving those a try.  Thanks, always good to get a recommendation.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 27, 2017)

I found my last curry paradise very bland but I’m a big spice head...not the drug, chillies! However, my 11 year old who is a massive foodie also said the same and her palate is insane. Naturally very intuitive with flavours. I would ask them to madras it up a bit if you like it hot like me.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 27, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I found my last curry paradise very bland but I’m a big spice head...not the drug, chillies! However, my 11 year old who is a massive foodie also said the same and her palate is insane. Naturally very intuitive with flavours. I would ask them to madras it up a bit if you like it hot like me.


I keep meaning to suggest that you check out Whirled Cinema for a pop up curry night.  They had a tie in with Firezza before they left and I think they've linked up with another pizza place, I can't quite recall the email.  It may not be suitable at all but it's worth a think about.


----------



## sw16er (Dec 13, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> The service in general was a bit hit and miss. I Once went in for dinner and the waitress ignored us for so long after seating us and bringing wine that we ended up phoning from the table for takeaway and leaving when it was ready.



I ordered a delivery from them last night, was too tired and cold to bother jumping on a bus at Streatham Hill to go down and pick it up from them. The delivery time was OK....like just under an hour which is what they state on their website even though the shop called me to say they were running 15 minutes late. An hour does seems a little excessive for delivery time but hey ho. I can't really complain because the food was good as per norm and they threw in a couple of free soft drinks to the order.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2017)

I went to the Van Gogh vegan restaurant recently on Brixton Road. Bloody marvellous place run as a social enterprise. 
Food was great, service excellent and it's run by someone who actually gives a fuck about supporting the local community. 10/10.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 13, 2017)

Is that Van Gogh closing down?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 13, 2017)

Has anyone bee. To Courtesan since it reopened?


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Is that Van Gogh closing down?


No. I really like the place.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2017)

I was at Van Gogh a few weeks ago too - it's very cosy and welcoming.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 14, 2017)

Let me check that info. I’m sure I saw something on fb


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Let me check that info. I’m sure I saw something on fb


It's definitely not closing. I was talking to the owner last week.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 14, 2017)

Sorry. You’re right. It’s somewhere else but I can’t remember where.


----------



## tripadvisah (Dec 14, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone bee. To Courtesan since it reopened?



I have.  it hasn't really changed.. the previous time I went I wasn't impresed and about 6 weeks ago I went again and didn't enjoy the food much.  wine still great though.   Interior looks much the same


----------



## Maharani (Dec 14, 2017)

editor said:


> It's definitely not closing. I was talking to the owner last week.


I’m thinking of the place people from the public can go in and cook. Also a community cafe.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 14, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I’m thinking of the place people from the public can go in and cook. Also a community cafe.


Bonnington?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 14, 2017)

peterkro said:


> Bonnington?


Yes. 
Petition launched as the wonderful Bonnington Cafe is threatened with closure


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2017)

I went to Saigon Bistro in Streatham again last night with hendo, han and bluenun. It really is terrific food, inexpensive, the staff are lovely and they donate 10% of tips to charity. I really recommend it.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 28, 2017)

Best Mexican, especially veggie, in Brixton?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 28, 2017)

Casa Morita in the market do very nice Mexican. Limited menu but mr shakes is vegan and he’s always happy..


----------



## nick (Jan 8, 2018)

Regret to report that I suspect Luanda grill at the top of Brixton HIll (The restaurant formerly known as Stop Chicken / Gallery / Lisboa) may be on the way out.

Their phone number has been dead since before Christmas and, when I went past today the shutters were down.
The lady in the portuguese cafe / bar next door knew their number was out of action but thought that they would be open tomorrow.
The lack of a phone number does not augur well in the takeaway business.

It has certainly reduced in quality every time it has changed hands - but I'm still an addict.

There is  a layer of plaque in my heart valves that is forever Piri Piri spare ribs


----------



## aka (Jan 10, 2018)

nick said:


> Regret to report that I suspect Luanda grill at the top of Brixton HIll (The restaurant formerly known as Stop Chicken / Gallery / Lisboa) may be on the way out.
> 
> Their phone number has been dead since before Christmas and, when I went past today the shutters were down.
> The lady in the portuguese cafe / bar next door knew their number was out of action but thought that they would be open tomorrow.
> ...


sad news.  last time i was in there they took a silllllllllly amount of time to knock up a bit of chicken.  i thought then that they were on the way out.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello. Any recommendations for buying tofu in Brixton. To use at home.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Hello. Any recommendations for buying tofu in Brixton. To use at home.



Chinese supermarket on Electric Avenue. I think Nour has some too.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 17, 2018)

Winot said:


> Chinese supermarket on Electric Avenue. I think Nour has some too.



Great. many thanks.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2018)

One for vegan door flinging types. Looks tasty, mind, but £30 is way too rich for me and these home 'supper club' things don't appeal.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 23, 2018)

Vegan Creperie and Stores coming to the former Patisserie Floridia premises on Brixton Road.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 23, 2018)

editor said:


> One for vegan door flinging types. Looks tasty, mind, but £30 is way too rich for me and these home 'supper club' things don't appeal.




I’m surprised vegans have the energy to fling doors, doors are pretty heavy.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I’m surprised vegans have the energy to fling doors, doors are pretty heavy.


That's a remarkably ill-informed and ignorant comment. There's plenty of vegans out there who'll make you look like a puny little wimp.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 24, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone bee. To Courtesan since it reopened?


It was a bit bland and a bit expensive.

Carioca in Market Row is really good Brazilian food, really filling.

I notice the local fizz and cheese emporium has closed down.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 24, 2018)

Zoe’s Ghana Kitchen is leaving Pop. I don’t know why it’s closing but it will be a loss to the place in my view. 

(I would have posted this in the Pop thread but I see I’ve childishly been banned from it)


----------



## Maharani (Jan 25, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> It was a bit bland and a bit expensive.
> 
> Carioca in Market Row is really good Brazilian food, really filling.
> 
> I notice the local fizz and cheese emporium has closed down.


Champagne and fromage?


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Champagne and fromage?


Sadly it's still there, catering to the well off smug set.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I went to Saigon Bistro in Streatham again last night with hendo, han and bluenun. It really is terrific food, inexpensive, the staff are lovely and they donate 10% of tips to charity. I really recommend it.



We went tonight having wanted to go for ages (we so rarely get to go out but a generous guest offered to babysit for us) and it was amazing!  We got there at 7ish and only just managed to get a table.  People were queuing out the door.  The food was to die for and really good value and the staff were lovely.  The only up/downside was that there was lots I didn't try so we'll have to go back next year when she comes to stay again.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> We went tonight having wanted to go for ages (we so rarely get to go out but a generous guest offered to babysit for us) and it was amazing!  We got there at 7ish and only just managed to get a table.  People were queuing out the door.  The food was to die for and really good value and the staff were lovely.  The only up/downside was that there was lots I didn't try so we'll have to go back next year when she comes to stay again.


It’s so good, isn’t it? I’ve been three times now which is pretty unusual as I like to try new places.


----------



## catriona (Feb 1, 2018)

Yet another burger place, this time at the Pow. Free burgers & pizzas at Feb 9th launch...?
Gone Burger & The Lords of Dough Town – POW / The Prince Of Wales


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

catriona said:


> Yet another burger place, this time at the Pow. Free burgers & pizzas at Feb 9th launch...?
> Gone Burger & The Lords of Dough Town – POW / The Prince Of Wales





> GoneBurger make gnarly burgers and rad food


SOOOOO EDGY IT'S NOT TRUE.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger and pig a new bao bun place has opened where French and Grace used to be. Delicious food and really nice staff


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 25, 2018)

Bit of a shame about Zoe's and Donestia but looks like they're heading off to bigger things. Loss to Brixton though.

Also, Dirty Burger/Chicken Shop shut a month or so ago - but then it was looking a bit quiet before Christmas. Nothing obvious going on at site although kinda hard to tell from outside


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 25, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Bit of a shame about Zoe's and Donestia but looks like they're heading off to bigger things. Loss to Brixton though


Agree. Good luck to them in the future


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 25, 2018)

The Brixton bubble is bursting, I suspect.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 25, 2018)

Not that impressed with Tiger & Pig tbh. Yes nice staff, reasonable options esp for vegans/vegetarians, but food massively over sugared - nearly everything drowned  in too much chilli'd barbecue sauce or even mayo and really, really, really sweet. More food than I could eat for just over a tenner. NB they don't take cash ( premises "too small for a till?" ) which is a new one on me.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 28, 2018)

Am looking for some suggestions...

A few old friends and their kids are coming to visit soon and we want to go out to eat.  I'm not sure where to go as there'll be loads of us. Anyone got any good ideas? 

There'll be 14 adults and 14 kids (mostly under 5). We're looking at a Saturday afternoon. 

Ideally round Brixton or Herne Hill but can travel a bit.


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Am looking for some suggestions...
> 
> A few old friends and their kids are coming to visit soon and we want to go out to eat.  I'm not sure where to go as there'll be loads of us. Anyone got any good ideas?
> 
> ...



That’s tough at this time of year with so many youngsters as they are going to get bored and want to play. For that reason I’m going to suggest the Florence pub in Herne Hill (Dulwich Rd) as it’s got a playroom out the back. If the weather’s OK you could combine with trip to the park.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 28, 2018)

Winot said:


> That’s tough at this time of year with so many youngsters as they are going to get bored and want to play. For that reason I’m going to suggest the Florence pub in Herne Hill (Dulwich Rd) as it’s got a playroom out the back. If the weather’s OK you could combine with trip to the park.


That would have been great but the playroom's gone.
Still might be ok if I can book a big enough table as the park is a good idea


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 28, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> That would have been great but the playroom's gone.
> Still might be ok if I can book a big enough table as the park is a good idea



Florence is a really good idea. We had friends visiting last year from NZ who had kids, loads of their old friends who had kids dropped in throughout the day. Florence did kids meals and didn’t seem to mind the noise and mess.


----------



## nick (Feb 28, 2018)

Railway - Tulse Hill (lots of running around space outside) ?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 28, 2018)

500 Degrees Pizza on Ferndale Road might work - if the kids get restive they can break out to Papa's Park playground 50yards up the road?


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 1, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> 500 Degrees Pizza on Ferndale Road might work - if the kids get restive they can break out to Papa's Park playground 50yards up the road?


Didnt think it was big enough... Need to go to post office tomorrow so will have a look


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Didnt think it was big enough... Need to go to post office tomorrow so will have a look



Don’t think it is. Canova Hall might work though.


----------



## Winot (Mar 3, 2018)

Just been in Market Row getting my fish, bread and veg (Jeffrey’s, Wild Caper and Nour FWIW). 

Seven and Wild Caper are both rammed with 20-somethings having brunch. Fair dos - I used to have brunch when I was 20-something and didn’t have kids. 

Here’s the thing though - *every single group* (perhaps 15-20 tables) were women only - I didn’t see any men at all. Do young people not brunch in mixed groups? Where have all the blokes gone?


----------



## Smangus (Mar 3, 2018)

Ladies wot lunch innit. 

 Missus Smangus took me for a gin soaked cream tea once. I was the only bloke in there apart from a waiter. It was packed to the gills, a cream tea with 3 gin cocktails thrown in , great it was .


----------



## Winot (Mar 3, 2018)

Winot said:


> Where have all the blokes gone?



To answer my question: they’re all in Craft on Station Road.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 3, 2018)

Winot said:


> To answer my question: they’re all in Craft on Station Road.



Or they were all in craft last night and are now in bed.


----------



## aka (Mar 7, 2018)

Sshh Burger on Coldharbour Lane now shut and being converted/knocked through in to a spill over for Nanban next door.


----------



## djdando (Mar 26, 2018)

Kricket are returning to Brixton, taking over the Brindisa site. Assume both arches.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2018)

djdando said:


> Kricket are returning to Brixton, taking over the Brindisa site. Assume both arches.


Is that confirmed now? The lady from Brindisa told me it was probable a few weeks ago but I was sworn to secrecy.  I ate once at Kricket and it was bloody brilliant so looking forward to seeing them back.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2018)

aka said:


> Sshh Burger on Coldharbour Lane now shut and being converted/knocked through in to a spill over for Nanban next door.


That burger place never really got going. It was a terrible name.


----------



## aka (Mar 26, 2018)

djdando said:


> Kricket are returning to Brixton, taking over the Brindisa site. Assume both arches.


happy days


----------



## aka (Mar 26, 2018)

editor said:


> That burger place never really got going. It was a terrible name.


it had the smell of desperation/hail mary/vanity project (pick one) from day one.  nice burgers though.


----------



## djdando (Mar 26, 2018)

aka said:


> it had the smell of desperation/hail mary/vanity project (pick one) from day one.  nice burgers though.



Stank of money laundering IMO


----------



## djdando (Mar 26, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Is that confirmed now? The lady from Brindisa told me it was probable a few weeks ago but I was sworn to secrecy.  I ate once at Kricket and it was bloody brilliant so looking forward to seeing them back.



Modern Indian Restaurant Group Plots Permanent Return to Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2018)

djdando said:


> Modern Indian Restaurant Group Plots Permanent Return to Brixton


Long gone are the days when many grassroots start ups get a look in now...


> Kricket, which is backed by the White Rabbit Fund, moved from Brixton to a first permanent restaurant in Soho last year, and will are confirmed for a second location a Television Centre, the former home of the BBC, in July. That will be a 140-cover restaurant and is significantly bigger and “more complex” than the site on Denman Street in Soho.
> 
> Campbell and Bowlby have also created a new delivery company called Namma by Kricket, which recently launched in partnership with Deliveroo Editions in Whitechapel, east London.
> 
> Brindisa, which was established in 2004, continues to operate restaurants in Soho, Picadilly, Borough, Shoreditch and South Kensington; it has food shops in Balham and Borough Market.


The White Rabbit Fund are all about  'PROVIDING CAPITAL AND ADVISORY SERVICES TO AMBITIOUS ENTREPRENEURS WITHIN THE HOSPITALITY INDUSTRY'.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 26, 2018)

Brixton Village seems to have been a successful place for start ups to prove themselves and expand from (Honest Burger, Franco Manca, Kricket). For a grass roots start up to take on a property like the Brindisia site would be a huge undertaking, whilst the smaller units in the village are less risky and capital draining.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2018)

Is Kricket guy's mum behind White Rabbit? It's possible that I've missremembered but I think she's one of the dragons on Dragon's Den.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Brixton Village seems to have been a successful place for start ups to prove themselves and expand from (Honest Burger, Franco Manca, Kricket). For a grass roots start up to take on a property like the Brindisia site would be a huge undertaking, whilst the smaller units in the village are less risky and capital draining.


There seems precious little space for local grassroots start-ups in Brixton these days as the well heeled/well connected _entrepreneurs_ seem to be first in the queue.


----------



## northeast (Mar 26, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Is Kricket guy's mum behind White Rabbit? It's possible that I've missremembered but I think she's one of the dragons on Dragon's Den.



you appear to be correct Jenny Campbell (entrepreneur) - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

northeast said:


> you appear to be correct Jenny Campbell (entrepreneur) - Wikipedia


That's quite a fluff piece full of backslapping references to her amazing charideeee work and achievements.

It puts to bed any notion that Kricket was some sort of plucky grassroots start-up from the Brixton community. In fact, Mummy bought up a multi-national ATM provider business in 2010 and has "received numerous business and industry awards for entrepreneurship," so there must be plenty of cash slopping around for any entrepreneurial offspring. Which must be nice.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 27, 2018)

editor said:


> That's quite a fluff piece full of backslapping references to her amazing charideeee work and achievements.
> 
> It puts to bed any notion that Kricket was some sort of plucky grassroots start-up from the Brixton community. In fact, Mummy bought up a multi-national ATM provider business in 2010 and has "received numerous business and industry awards for entrepreneurship," so there must be plenty of cash slopping around for any entrepreneurial offspring. Which must be nice.



I didn't say it was a grass roots local start up. just a start up. 

The original idea of Pop helping local grassroots start-ups was fantastic and such a lost opportunity. There should be space in any council funded/backed schemes like Pop that can legally only be occupied by small local start ups at peppercorn rent.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 27, 2018)

I imagine the arguments defining "*local* start-up" would fill many pages on here


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> The original idea of Pop helping local grassroots start-ups was fantastic and such a lost opportunity. There should be space in any council funded/backed schemes like Pop that can legally only be occupied by small local start ups at peppercorn rent.


Indeed. I was all for Pop Brixton until the grassroots local element was swiftly shunted to one side and the NZ wine importers, well connected entrepreneurs and property guardians turned up.


----------



## nick (Mar 30, 2018)

Passing mention of Kricket in last weeks Times Money section in a profile of Jenny Campbell (paywall: TV dragon bites into red tape that stops teens finding Saturday jobs) 

Don't know these people from Adam, but I guess that even people with rich / connected parents have the right to have a job / start businesses, though doubtless his path was smoother than for others. Either way, ate in Kricket once and it was excellent


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 5, 2018)

Any recommendations for places in brixton, around 15 quid a head which can do around 15ish people?.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 5, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Any recommendations for places in brixton, around 15 quid a head which can do around 15ish people?.


Yahalla on Coldharbour lane? Lebanese. If you give them a budget they'll sort out a good spread for the table. Lots of veggie options.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Ya Hala on Coldharbour Lane has metamorphosed into Paramount (although I think that was its original name on Google Maps so maybe it's the same people).  I hope this shizzy makeover hasn't resulted in the prices going up...


----------



## ash (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Ya Hala on Coldharbour Lane has metamorphosed into Paramount (although I think that was its original name on Google Maps so maybe it's the same people).  I hope this shizzy makeover hasn't resulted in the prices going up...
> 
> View attachment 133668


Me too and the food quality - the food there was well nice


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 26, 2018)

Alpes in Pop Brixton is half price until Sunday. Might be a good shout for the pissy weather coming up for the weekend. 

I wish them luck in their new venture but I’m not sure how suited the food will be to a sticky London summer. I’d have waited until October to launch maybe.


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 30, 2018)

A new shop/takeaway place called 'Vegan Crepes & Store' seems to be opening soon at roughly 232 Brixton Road. Can't see any mention of it online and I'm guessing at the road number as I was on a passing bus at the time.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 30, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> A new shop/takeaway place called 'Vegan Crepes & Store' seems to be opening soon at roughly 232 Brixton Road. Can't see any mention of it online and I'm guessing at the road number as I was on a passing bus at the time.


it's the people who own Senzala in the market, they are hoping to open end of May


----------



## djdando (Apr 30, 2018)

Yay. They’ll be classified as a chain now which means that we can start slagging them off.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> it's the people who own Senzala in the market, they are hoping to open end of May


I went to Senzala recently and was a tad underwhelmed. And it was fucking freezing in there too.


----------



## djdando (Apr 30, 2018)

editor said:


> I went to Senzala recently and was a tad underwhelmed. And it was fucking freezing in there too.



Like clockwork


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

djdando said:


> Like clockwork


What's the matter with you? I'm expressing an honest opinion about a restaurant I recently spent money at that is currently being discussed here.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 30, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> A new shop/takeaway place called 'Vegan Crepes & Store' seems to be opening soon at roughly 232 Brixton Road. Can't see any mention of it online and I'm guessing at the road number as I was on a passing bus at the time.


See post #958 in this thread


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

What's Katakata like? I keep meaning to visit.

katakata


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 30, 2018)

Its fab! Super cheap, all veggie and with some vegan stuff. V tasty. Big portions, but save room for the sweet gallettes. 
Strong coffee too. Friendly peeps


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> Its fab! Super cheap, all veggie and with some vegan stuff. V tasty. Big portions, but save room for the sweet gallettes.
> Strong coffee too. Friendly peeps


Right, I'll definitely make a bigger effort then!


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 30, 2018)

I think you'll like it!


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> I think you'll like it!


My main disappointment with Senzala was that there wasn't much filling, so this place sounds much more like it!


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 30, 2018)

editor said:


> My main disappointment with Senzala was that there wasn't much filling, so this place sounds much more like it!


I think with setting up their new place they may have not been so on the case, easy mistake to make


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

I went to Kata Kata today and it was marvellous. Great value, huge portions, friendly chef and a lovely, old school unpretentious vibe. It reminded me a bit of the cafe in the old Cooltan Arts squat. And the fresh juice was the best I've had in Brixton.


----------



## sparkybird (May 1, 2018)

Yay!!


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> Yay!!


It was just great to visit somewhere that wasn't churning out the usual on-trend, foodie-luring menus, supported by graphically on-message entrepreneurs being promoted through multiple social media channels through some groovy PR agency in Shoreditch.  It was just, well, normal. It felt like the Brixton of old. And really fucking tasty. Thank you!


----------



## Mr Retro (May 2, 2018)

Good write up about Salon in this weeks Timeout. Salon

Anybody tried it? Never been there as we always have showed up on spec and they were always booked. Going to try it as soon as possible.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 2, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Good write up about Salon in this weeks Timeout. Salon
> 
> Anybody tried it? Never been there as we always have showed up on spec and they were always booked. Going to try it as soon as possible.



It is excellent. Really nice food, very good at catering for vegans, a good range of wines at varying price points. It is definitely a special occasion priced restaurant though.


----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2018)

The Sunday Popes Road market is having a bi monthly vegan only day.


----------



## aka (May 4, 2018)

editor said:


> I went to Kata Kata today and it was marvellous. Great value, huge portions, friendly chef and a lovely, old school unpretentious vibe. It reminded me a bit of the cafe in the old Cooltan Arts squat. And the fresh juice was the best I've had in Brixton.


Best spot in Brixton, also massive garden.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 4, 2018)

editor said:


> I went to Kata Kata today and it was marvellous. Great value, huge portions, friendly chef and a lovely, old school unpretentious vibe. It reminded me a bit of the cafe in the old Cooltan Arts squat. And the fresh juice was the best I've had in Brixton.



I've been trying to organise a school trip there for a while now but struggling to get in touch with them.  I'll have to just actually go there and talk to them in person.  If I ever find time.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I've been trying to organise a school trip there for a while now but struggling to get in touch with them.  I'll have to just actually go there and talk to them in person.  If I ever find time.


The lone chef was doing everything when we were there!


----------



## cuppa tee (May 6, 2018)

Dunno if this is a regular thing but Noors had a box of Quince on sale today


----------



## aka (May 7, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Dunno if this is a regular thing but Noors had a box of Quince on sale today


Quince season usually starts in October - global warming innit.  Or global cooling, bit confused.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 8, 2018)

aka said:


> Quince season usually starts in October - global warming innit.  Or global cooling, bit confused.


A bit like apples, must be import jobs, looked nice though. I'd be tempted but the local green grocers is knocking out some quality rhubarb.


----------



## aka (May 9, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> A bit like apples, must be import jobs, looked nice though. I'd be tempted but the local green grocers is knocking out some quality rhubarb.


Stolen from Veg Soc.  May the Veg be with you ...... Artichoke, Asparagus, Aubergine, Beetroot, Chicory, Chillies, Elderflowers, Lettuce, Marrow, New Potatoes, Peas, Peppers, Radishes, Rhubarb, Rocket, Samphire, Sorrel, Spinach, Spring Greens, Spring Onions, Strawberries, Watercress.


----------



## djdando (May 11, 2018)

Chick 'n' Sours Brixton Pop-Up


----------



## theboris (May 11, 2018)

News about the Lebanese place - Ya Hala - underneath the Premier Inn. Been half a dozen since it opened last year, really good value and tasty. Also its lack of licence meant you got a less rowdy crowd there, but was always packed. Went the other night to see it has been taken over by a Canadian-Lebanese chain - Paramount. Menu is more extensive - now has more meat dishes, but prices higher. Didn't recognise any of the old staff. Still unlicenced and still halal. My food was a little disappointing and the whole place was a lot quieter than it used to be. On the plus side food is clearly freshly prepared and staff are friendly. Saddest loss is they no longer have the spicey middle eastern sausages - soujok - which you used to get a huge plate for about £4. I fear that they have killed a winning previous proposition


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

theboris said:


> News about the Lebanese place - Ya Hala - underneath the Premier Inn. Been half a dozen since it opened last year, really good value and tasty. Also its lack of licence meant you got a less rowdy crowd there, but was always packed. Went the other night to see it has been taken over by a Canadian-Lebanese chain - Paramount. Menu is more extensive - now has more meat dishes, but prices higher. Didn't recognise any of the old staff. Still unlicenced and still halal. My food was a little disappointing and the whole place was a lot quieter than it used to be. On the plus side food is clearly freshly prepared and staff are friendly. Saddest loss is they no longer have the spicey middle eastern sausages - soujok - which you used to get a huge plate for about £4. I fear that they have killed a winning previous proposition


That's a real shame. Yet another independent replaced by a multi-national chain 

Paramount Lebanese Kitchen makes UK debut with three simultaneous openings


----------



## djdando (May 11, 2018)

Ya Hala wasn’t independent by your definition. It was a chain as it had 3 sites and probably was backed by an offshore company! 

The new menu is not as extensive as Ya Hala. I was really disappointed when I went in. They’ve tried to make it trendy by serving things in snazzy dishes but ultimately it is much smaller. I’ll give it one more go but I really wasn’t impressed. 

On the plus side the staff were really nice. The old Ya Hala staff didn’t engage, no smiles, no eye contact. Our waiter was great at ‘Paramount’.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

djdando said:


> Ya Hala wasn’t independent by your definition. It was a chain as it had 3 sites and probably was backed by an offshore company!
> 
> The new menu is not as extensive as Ya Hala. I was really disappointed when I went in. They’ve tried to make it trendy by serving things in snazzy dishes but ultimately it is much smaller. I’ll give it one more go but I really wasn’t impressed.
> 
> On the plus side the staff were really nice. The old Ya Hala staff didn’t engage, no smiles, no eye contact. Our waiter was great at ‘Paramount’.


Almost every 'independent' new business in Brixton seems to be backed by (a) Daddy's money, (b) rich ex-City folk looking to make a killing, (c) offshore fuckers, (d) investment funds and (e) well connected slippery entrepreneurs.


----------



## alex_ (May 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Almost every 'independent' new business in Brixton seems to be backed by (a) Daddy's money, (b) rich ex-City folk looking to make a killing, (c) offshore fuckers, (d) investment funds and (e) well connected slippery entrepreneurs.



This is because fitting out a shop in a prime location costs a huge pile of cash, is therefore very risky and this is why you need rich backers.

This is why enterprises like pop are interesting for traders, as they require much less up front cash and therefore risk.

Alex


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2018)

Kricket looks like it's opening soon.  They were having a bit of a staff party last night when I walked past after 11pm.


----------



## djdando (May 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Almost every 'independent' new business in Brixton seems to be backed by (a) Daddy's money, (b) rich ex-City folk looking to make a killing, (c) offshore fuckers, (d) investment funds and (e) well connected slippery entrepreneurs.



You’re deluded!


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

djdando said:


> You’re deluded!


Thank you for the insult, but I am actually quite correct.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 11, 2018)

Never really got into Ya-Hala, which was a shame as it was a good concept in a prime spot.

Only ever had a sharwarma sandwich thing once, it didn't have much meat in it and wasn't as tasty as id hoped it might be. every time i tried to give it a second chance, the lamb sharwarma spit didnt look very inviting and was on its last legs. The place down beside Phonox looks like it might be better.


----------



## djdando (May 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Thank you for the insult, but I am actually quite correct.



Your tone is incorrect.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

djdando said:


> Your tone is incorrect.


Just keep the nasty unprovoked insults to yourself, please.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Almost every 'independent' new business in Brixton seems to be backed by (a) Daddy's money, (b) rich ex-City folk looking to make a killing, (c) offshore fuckers, (d) investment funds and (e) well connected slippery entrepreneurs.



B) people I know who’ve left other industries (mainly media among people I know but a few financial) to set up food or craft based  small businesses aren’t doing it to make a killing. They are doing it because it is what they are passionate about and/or for a better work life balance


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> B) people I know who’ve left other industries (mainly media among people I know but a few financial) to set up food or craft based  small businesses aren’t doing it to make a killing. They are doing it because it is what they are passionate about and/or for a better work life balance


It must be nice to have enough capital to be able to finance a better work/life balanced lifestyle, especially in Brixton where the recent stampede of entrepreneurs and well-heeled lifestyle changers have pushed the rents so high.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 11, 2018)

I'm not sure the hospitality industry is well known for its ability to 'make a killing'. Quite the opposite generally.


----------



## Rushy (May 11, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm not sure the hospitality industry is well known for its ability to 'make a killing'...


...or its work life balance, to be fair.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 11, 2018)

editor said:


> It must be nice to have enough capital to be able to finance a better work/life balanced lifestyle, especially in Brixton where the recent stampede of entrepreneurs and well-heeled lifestyle changers have pushed the rents so high.



It isn’t always about having a load of capital/or having it handed to them on a plate. People start out small, develop businesses whilst still working full or part time, or save really hard over a long period to fund businesses. They aren’t all well heeled incomers either. Many I know who have started businesses have lived in Brixton for years - including myself.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> It isn’t always about having a load of capital/or having it handed to them on a plate. People start out small, develop businesses whilst still working full or part time, or save really hard over a long period to fund businesses. They aren’t all well heeled incomers either. Many I know who have started businesses have lived in Brixton for years - including myself.


I was specifically referring to the new influx and many do absolutely fit the description I posted. Don't forget, I get sent all the frothy press releases and some of them make my toes curl. 

I hate the Lambeth council-backed entrepreneur's wet dream that Brixton has turned into as most of what comes in its wake does little to improve the lot of residents who can't afford the upmarket prices.


----------



## Winot (May 11, 2018)

Not sure if it's been mentioned on here yet, but I went to Café Amado on Acre Lane yesterday for lunch. It's by the bus stop on the north side (i.e. opposite Sam's Café).

Very friendly chef/owner. I'm no expert on Mexican food but I thought it was good stuff - tasted fresh and home-cooked. I had the de todito box with pork carnitas which was a full plate for about a tenner.


----------



## alcopop (May 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Almost every 'independent' new business in Brixton seems to be backed by (a) Daddy's money, (b) rich ex-City folk looking to make a killing, (c) offshore fuckers, (d) investment funds and (e) well connected slippery entrepreneurs.


What would the acceptable means of finance be to set up an independent new business in Brixton?


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

alcopop said:


> What would the acceptable means of finance be to set up an independent new business in Brixton?


If you're happy with how things have changed, that's fine, but I personally preferred Brixton when it wasn't overrun with venture capital-backed start-ups, City investors, offshore-based companies and Blairite entrepreneurs. They've had very little positive impact on the Brixton I love, but you may well disagree.


----------



## alcopop (May 12, 2018)

editor said:


> If you're happy with how things have changed, that's fine, but I personally preferred Brixton when it wasn't overrun with venture capital-backed start-ups, City investors, offshore-based companies and Blairite entrepreneurs. They've had very little positive impact on the Brixton I love, but you may well disagree.


You didn’t answer the question. Genuinely interested.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You didn’t answer the question. Genuinely interested.


Because of the recent mass influx of the aforementioned well heeled investors and handsomely backed entrepreneurs, there's clearly no chance  for new local businesses without that kind of muscle and on-trend connections to get a foothold.

Pop Brixton pretended to be about helping those sort of community-spawned start-ups but real opportunities proved to be few and far between unless your face fitted. The 'meanwhile' space by Loughborough Junction is good though as that affords real opportunities to locals trying out businesses, rather than the likes of the NZ wine importers, guardian angel property scum and hip, social-media pumped-up food outlets that occupy Pop.


----------



## alcopop (May 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Because of the recent mass influx of the aforementioned well heeled investors and handsomely backed entrepreneurs, there's clearly no chance  for new local businesses without that kind of muscle and on-trend connections to get a foothold.
> 
> Pop Brixton pretended to be about helping those sort of community-spawned start-ups but real opportunities proved to be few and far between unless your face fitted. The 'meanwhile' space by Loughborough Junction is good though as that affords real opportunities to locals trying out businesses, rather than the likes of the NZ wine importers, guardian angel property scum and hip, social-media pumped-up food outlets that occupy Pop.


What would the acceptable means of finance be to set up an independent new business in Brixton? Genuinely interested.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

alcopop said:


> What would the acceptable means of finance be to set up an independent new business in Brixton? Genuinely interested.


I'm really not interested in discussing this with you. I've made my point of view perfectly clear. And you're only ever 'genuinely interested' in pursuing your disruptive, personal beef and it's as boring as fuck.


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2018)

Where's the best Japanese food in Brixton at the moment?


----------



## organicpanda (May 12, 2018)

alcopop said:


> What would the acceptable means of finance be to set up an independent new business in Brixton? Genuinely interested.


ok I'll bite, using Calcutta Street as an example £75K to take over the lease, £65K rent p.a. 3 months minimum up front = £16250, redecorating, publicity (not including sphincter tightening crap sent to Editor) so you need at least £100K before the first customer comes through the door, editor is right there is zero opportunity for someone without family/connections to get access to that sort of money plus the chances of running at a profit from day one are very low so you need a back-up fund, staff, food and utilities all cost. Back of a fag packet calculations by my reckoning you need to turn over at least £250K  p.a. to break even. Compare this to the early/mid nineties when it was possible to set up for less than £5k (I know as I did it for £3K) still a lot of money at the time but with a bit of creativity it was possible, not these days.


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2018)

ringo said:


> Where's the best Japanese food in Brixton at the moment?



Nanban (but it’s not classic Japanese).


----------



## alex_ (May 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Pop Brixton pretended to be about helping those sort of community-spawned start-ups but real opportunities proved to be few and far between unless your face fitted. The 'meanwhile' space by Loughborough Junction is good though as that affords real opportunities to locals trying out businesses, rather than the likes of the NZ wine importers, guardian angel property scum and hip, social-media pumped-up food outlets that occupy Pop.



Do you know that none of the businesses at pop are run by locals ?

Alex


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2018)

ringo said:


> Where's the best Japanese food in Brixton at the moment?


I like Okan Ramen and Soba


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> ok I'll bite, using Calcutta Street as an example £75K to take over the lease, £65K rent p.a. 3 months minimum up front = £16250, redecorating, publicity (not including sphincter tightening crap sent to Editor) so you need at least £100K before the first customer comes through the door, editor is right there is zero opportunity for someone without family/connections to get access to that sort of money plus the chances of running at a profit from day one are very low so you need a back-up fund, staff, food and utilities all cost. Back of a fag packet calculations by my reckoning you need to turn over at least £250K  p.a. to break even. Compare this to the early/mid nineties when it was possible to set up for less than £5k (I know as I did it for £3K) still a lot of money at the time but with a bit of creativity it was possible, not these days.


You've not answered the question either!


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Do you know that none of the businesses at pop are run by locals ?
> 
> Alex


Have I ever made such a claim? No I haven't, so quit inventing arguments.


----------



## alex_ (May 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Have I ever made such a claim? No I haven't, so quit inventing arguments.



“Pop Brixton pretended to be about helping those sort of community-spawned start-ups ”

Is what you said - ie it isn’t helping community spawned start ups.

Alex


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

alex_ said:


> “Pop Brixton pretended to be about helping those sort of community-spawned start-ups ”
> 
> Is what you said - ie it isn’t helping community spawned start ups.
> 
> Alex


Oh FFS: and the rest of that quote that you've dishonestly left out added, "...but real opportunities proved to be few and far between...". 

This is so fucking tiresome.


----------



## organicpanda (May 12, 2018)

teuchter said:


> You've not answered the question either!


there is none, it is a question with no answer, my answer was trying to show the impossibility of the majority of locals having the possibility of starting up in Brixton due to the very large, to me, amounts of money involved. It is a system that is heavily stacked ('twas always thus, but as Thomas Pickerty pointed out, it has got increasingly biased to those who have the money and land)


----------



## alcopop (May 12, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Do you know that none of the businesses at pop are run by locals ?
> 
> Alex


I can definitely vouch for at least one business in pop being run by locals.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 12, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> ok I'll bite, using Calcutta Street as an example £75K to take over the lease, £65K rent p.a. 3 months minimum up front = £16250, redecorating, publicity (not including sphincter tightening crap sent to Editor) so you need at least £100K before the first customer comes through the door, editor is right there is zero opportunity for someone without family/connections to get access to that sort of money plus the chances of running at a profit from day one are very low so you need a back-up fund, staff, food and utilities all cost. Back of a fag packet calculations by my reckoning you need to turn over at least £250K  p.a. to break even. Compare this to the early/mid nineties when it was possible to set up for less than £5k (I know as I did it for £3K) still a lot of money at the time but with a bit of creativity it was possible, not these days.



That’s a pretty big venue for a start up business though. The idea of pop originally should have given start ups an opportunity to start small without a huge outlay of cash


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I can definitely vouch for at least one business in pop being run by locals.


Has anyone, anywhere, claimed that there are no businesses in Pop run by locals? So why are you wasting your time making pointless statements?


----------



## organicpanda (May 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> That’s a pretty big venue for a start up business though. The idea of pop originally should have given start ups an opportunity to start small without a huge outlay of cash


true, I was using that as an example due to being able to find the cost of taking over the lease/rent etc. and was thinking about setting up cafes/restaurants in general in Brixton not about the pros and cons of Pop. It also enabled me to do a comparison with my experience in the mid 90's where I had 48 covers and time to make mistakes, which in my humble opinion is not possible now.


----------



## alcopop (May 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Has anyone, anywhere, claimed that there are no businesses in Pop run by locals? So why are you wasting your time making pointless statements?


Alex_said asked a question. I was responding to that question.

Keep your hair on!


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I like Okan Ramen and Soba


Great little place, the Spicy Tonkotsu Ramen was lovely [emoji1303]


----------



## TopCat (May 14, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You didn’t answer the question. Genuinely interested.


Locally funded business.


----------



## alex_ (May 15, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Locally funded business.



Do a lot of locals have a couple of hundred grand to put into something pretty high risk?

( apparently 50% of London based startups fail in the first three years, so that’s a 50% chance of losing ALL of your stake.)

Alex


----------



## alcopop (May 15, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Locally funded business.


But funded how?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 15, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Do a lot of locals have a couple of hundred grand to put into something pretty high risk?
> 
> Alex



Given the way people talk about the "monied incomers" who abound in Brixton, you'd expect no end of locals who'd consider that pocket money. I know I do.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Do a lot of locals have a couple of hundred grand to put into something pretty high risk?
> 
> ( apparently 50% of London based startups fail in the first three years, so that’s a 50% chance of losing ALL of your stake.)
> 
> Alex


Probably not because, as I said earlier, Brixton has completely changed thanks to gentrification, so the only people who can now afford the pumped-up rates are generally  (a) those backed by Daddy's money, (b) rich ex-City folk looking to for a 'lifestyle change', (c) offshore fuckers, (d) investment funds and (e) well connected slippery entrepreneurs.

Lambeth has made it clear that they have little interest in supporting real grassroots  community initiatives - it's mainly socially-media lauded,  PR-backed, on-trend entrepreneurs who speak the language they like to hear.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (May 16, 2018)

Hope this isn't too self promoting, but Guzzl, the food store in Brixton Village, is having a tasting evening tomorrow between 7pm and 9pm. 10% off everything in the store, a free glass of fizz and lots of things to sample. If you fancy coming along then please do register at  so I know how much plonk to buy! You can find us between Full Moon Designs and Champagne and Fromage. 
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 16, 2018)

I’m away but will def come to the next one and pick up some vegan treats for the husband


----------



## Gramsci (May 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Because of the recent mass influx of the aforementioned well heeled investors and handsomely backed entrepreneurs, there's clearly no chance  for new local businesses without that kind of muscle and on-trend connections to get a foothold.
> 
> Pop Brixton pretended to be about helping those sort of community-spawned start-ups but real opportunities proved to be few and far between unless your face fitted. The 'meanwhile' space by Loughborough Junction is good though as that affords real opportunities to locals trying out businesses, rather than the likes of the NZ wine importers, guardian angel property scum and hip, social-media pumped-up food outlets that occupy Pop.



I would agree with this. 

"Meanwhile" don't have the press coverage of Turner/ Pop. They quietly get on with utilizing under used space in Loughborough Junction.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

*some off-topic posts moved to general Brixton thread.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

I had a bloody great meal here and its refreshing to see a business really making an effort to give something back to the community. Anyone else been? 












Brixton’s Café Van Gogh: a social enterprise serving delicious vegan food in a lovely location


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2018)

It's a regular for me - far enough away from work to walk off the portion sizes!


----------



## ash (May 23, 2018)

editor said:


> I had a bloody great meal here and its refreshing to see a business really making an effort to give something back to the community. Anyone else been?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been quite a few times during the day they’ve got a lovely courtyard and I liked the inside but it looks stunning at night. The food is amazing consistently and lovely staff, it’s a good place to get some work done I’ve stopped there for a couple of hours if I’ve been between visits.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

ash said:


> I’ve been quite a few times during the day they’ve got a lovely courtyard and I liked the inside but it looks stunning at night. The food is amazing consistently and lovely staff, it’s a good place to get some work done I’ve stopped there for a couple of hours if I’ve been between visits.


Yes, it's lovely there. 

It's a shame that places like this - who really do something meaningful to contribute to the local community - often get overlooked in the foodie media. If Pop Brixton had been full of social enterprises like this, I'd have been as happy as can be!


----------



## eatinbrixton (May 23, 2018)

I don't know if we qualify as "foodie media", but we have reviewed it recently. And we liked it, even though we are far from being vegans.

See here Café Van Gogh


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

eatinbrixton said:


> I don't know if we qualify as "foodie media", but we have reviewed it recently. And we liked it, even though we are far from being vegans.
> 
> See here Café Van Gogh


I'm glad you liked it too, but please don't take offence! I was referring to the more popular press/Sunday supplements and all the PR-driven social media froth that seems to surround the opening of some public-schoolboy-backed venture in Pop Brixton or wherever.

PS. I liked your bacon sarnie piece - £2 from Sam's cafe and FIVE quid from Canova Hall!


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2018)

Unless it is struggling, what's the benefit of it being featured in the popular press? Surely it will just ensure that it is overtaken by postcode / foodie tourists?


----------



## Mr Retro (May 23, 2018)

eatinbrixton said:


> I don't know if we qualify as "foodie media", but we have reviewed it recently. And we liked it, even though we are far from being vegans.
> 
> See here Café Van Gogh


Your blog is excellent and I’ve been using it for years. I wish there was something like it where I live now.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 24, 2018)

any recommendations of where you can sit outside in the evening, in the sunshine, and eat a meal in Brixton? nowhere silly that charges more than a tenner for a decent meal.

Could only really think of the POW terrace but their new pizza menu looks worse than it used to be, and the drinks on the terrace are served in reused, dirty, cracked, student union esque plastic cups.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> any recommendations of where you can sit outside in the evening, in the sunshine, and eat a meal in Brixton? nowhere silly that charges more than a tenner for a decent meal.
> 
> Could only really think of the POW terrace but their new pizza menu looks worse than it used to be, and the drinks on the terrace are served in reused, dirty, cracked, student union esque plastic cups.


If you want the full middle class Clapham/Chelsea experience, you can graze outside Canova Hall in Ferndale Road. I'm figuring you don't, so for something a bit more Brixton, Kata Kata on Brixton Hill has a nice outdoor area (they're open till 10pm).


----------



## snowy_again (May 24, 2018)

Negril.

Typing that has made me hungry.


----------



## northeast (May 24, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> any recommendations of where you can sit outside in the evening, in the sunshine, and eat a meal in Brixton? nowhere silly that charges more than a tenner for a decent meal.
> 
> Could only really think of the POW terrace but their new pizza menu looks worse than it used to be, and the drinks on the terrace are served in reused, dirty, cracked, student union esque plastic cups.



If you are happy with pub experience then Duke of Edinburgh has large beer garden/concrete terrace area not sure on the quality of the food, personally a picnic in Brockwell park would always be my pick maybe avoid that for few weeks !!


----------



## editor (May 24, 2018)

northeast said:


> If you are happy with pub experience then Duke of Edinburgh has large beer garden/concrete terrace area not sure on the quality of the food, personally a picnic in Brockwell park would always be my pick maybe avoid that for few weeks !!


Last time I went to the Duke the 'garden' was almost 100% tables!


----------



## northeast (May 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Last time I went to the Duke the 'garden' was almost 100% tables!


 Yeah they seem to have pushed as many benches in as possible. Understand the place wants to maximize space/profit but kinda ruined the atmosphere with rows and rows of benches. Anchor and Hope had pretty large garden as well.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't mind it. Feels a bit like a German beer hall


----------



## colacubes (Jun 7, 2018)

Any recommendations for somewhere for grub this evening? Am a bit out of the loop with Brixton restaurants. Not curry, but anything else is good.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 7, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Any recommendations for somewhere for grub this evening? Am a bit out of the loop with Brixton restaurants. Not curry, but anything else is good.


I was pleasantly surprised by Rosas Thai the other day.

Went for lunch because the also very tasty Italian in Pop was closed.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Any recommendations for somewhere for grub this evening? Am a bit out of the loop with Brixton restaurants. Not curry, but anything else is good.


I really liked Kata Kata on Brixton Hill. Unpretentious old school Brixton vibe, and great food at affordable prices. Otherwise Cafe Van Gogh at 88 Brixton Road is wonderful.

Brixton’s Café Van Gogh: a social enterprise serving delicious vegan food in a lovely location


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2018)

Smoke and Salt in Pop Brixton is great.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 7, 2018)

Baba G in Pop Brixton is fantastic as well


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Smoke and Salt in Pop Brixton is great.



This, or the Sicilian place opposite (is that where you meant Rushy?)


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Baba G in Pop Brixton is fantastic as well



Just looked that up as didn’t realise it was Bhangra burgers. It is great - had a Deliveroo from there the other night and it was fantastic.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 7, 2018)

Winot said:


> This, or the Sicilian place opposite (is that where you meant Rushy?)


Yep. Something Trattoria.

Have to admit I didn't particularly enjoy Smoke and Salt. It was interesting and I'll definitely give it another go but suspect that it is targeted at a more sophisticated palate than mine!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 7, 2018)

If it's for sophisticated palates I might give that one a miss. I'm more a sort of Nando's girl usually


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 7, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Smoke and Salt in Pop Brixton is great.



I thought the food there was excellent


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Baba G in Pop Brixton is fantastic as well



I really liked Baba G's. It's survives a deliveroo transport really well, which a lot of places don't.

And the dim sum from Pop is really good. Can't remember the name.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 7, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> I really liked Baba G's. It's survives a deliveroo transport really well, which a lot of places don't.
> 
> And the dim sum from Pop is really good. Can't remember the name.


Koi Ramen?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 7, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I thought the food there was excellent


Yep. I've no bones with the quality!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Koi Ramen?



Possibly. I had a look at their menu earlier but it didn't look familiar. I know Koi Ramen has a big following on here so it might have been them


----------



## ash (Jun 7, 2018)

Well you all persuaded me and I’m now a baba g convert the chips are amazing with the black salt. Being veggie I had the paneer which I’m not normally a fan of but was great with fresh spicy spinach the other half loved his chicken nan too. It travels well and good price - will definitely Deliveroo it again - thanks for the recommendation. 
I was also tempted by Donburi  has anyone tried that?


----------



## alex_ (Jun 8, 2018)

ash said:


> Well you all persuaded me and I’m now a baba g convert the chips are amazing with the black salt. Being veggie I had the paneer which I’m not normally a fan of but was great with fresh spicy spinach the other half loved his chicken nan too. It travels well and good price - will definitely Deliveroo it again - thanks for the recommendation.



The poppadum nachos are pretty cool too


----------



## nick (Jun 8, 2018)

After a brief closing, Lisboa Grill on Brixton Hill has "sort of" re-opened. Think its being run by the folk in the café next door.
If you want to order you need to phone the number that is taped to a bit of paper by the till: 020 8678 9054. the restaurant  also seems to be opened

The takeaway's not as good as the last incarnation (which in turn was not as good as the one before, which was not as good as the one before that) - but hey it's piri piri and it isn't Nandos

I will try again in a while to see if they are getting the hang of it


----------



## catriona (Jun 9, 2018)

I recommend Yum-D in Market Row - great Thai noodles, fast, fresh, friendly & cheap. Tiny inside but you can sit outside in the arcade. Much better than Rosa's Thai or KaoSarn for me.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 9, 2018)

catriona said:


> I recommend Yum-D in Market Row - great Thai noodles, fast, fresh, friendly & cheap. Tiny inside but you can sit outside in the arcade. Much better than Rosa's Thai or KaoSarn for me.


Absolutely. This is the real thing.


----------



## eatinbrixton (Jun 9, 2018)

catriona said:


> I recommend Yum-D in Market Row - great Thai noodles, fast, fresh, friendly & cheap. Tiny inside but you can sit outside in the arcade. Much better than Rosa's Thai or KaoSarn for me.



This is really one of our favourite places to eat in Brixton. No hype, just a focus on the food. Can’t believe it’s more than six years since we gave it a review - see here.


----------



## aka (Jun 12, 2018)

Bring back Fujiyama!  GRRRRR.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 12, 2018)

I thought Fujiyama had gone downhill in recent years. Food quality wasn't as good as it used to be.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I thought Fujiyama had gone downhill in recent years. Food quality wasn't as good as it used to be.


The guy who set it up is occasionally at Herne Hill market better than Fujiyama


----------



## aka (Jun 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I thought Fujiyama had gone downhill in recent years. Food quality wasn't as good as it used to be.


Oh yeh.  They phoned it in at the end - but with the right ordering skillz I could get what I needed.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 12, 2018)

aka said:


> Bring back Fujiyama!  GRRRRR.



Quite sad about that. Does anyone know what is replacing it? Seems like it's been shut for months now


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2018)

I could never understand the hype about Fujiyama. A bit unfriendly at times. Not very clean. Reliably decent comfort food but hardly spectacular. Questionable employment practices (see threads on service charge etc..). Always happy to go there but rarely my destination of choice.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2018)

There was a time when Fujiyama was one of the very few places in central brixton that you could go for dinner, unbelievable as that might seem to anyone who's moved to the area in the past 5-10 years.

So I'm not sure there was 'hype' about it - it was just that there were few other options.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2018)

Exciting news up the road in Loughborough junction.. just heard plans are afoot that harbour cycles is later this summer going to turn into ‘Harbour brunch bikes & books’ , with cafe in the front and children’s library. Fingers crossed this works would be great I think.


----------



## Winot (Jun 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> There was a time when Fujiyama was one of the very few places in central brixton that you could go for dinner, unbelievable as that might seem to anyone who's moved to the area in the past 5-10 years.
> 
> So I'm not sure there was 'hype' about it - it was just that there were few other options.



Yeah this. Particularly if you wanted to grab a bite to eat before a film at the Ritzy, there was Fujiyama or the Satay Bar (which I personally never rated and was very loud). Bamboula might have been around back then too. Goya was pretty cheap too (up Acre Lane) but not so quick.

As I've bored on about before, Brixton could only seem to support a single 'occasion' restaurant back then - 20 Trinity Gardens; then Versailles (same location); then Helter Skelter (Atlantic Rd); then Upstairs (Acre Lane).


----------



## Angellic (Jun 13, 2018)

Winot said:


> Yeah this. Particularly if you wanted to grab a bite to eat before a film at the Ritzy, there was Fujiyama or the Satay Bar (which I personally never rated and was very loud). Bamboula might have been around back then too. Goya was pretty cheap too (up Acre Lane) but not so quick.
> 
> As I've bored on about before, Brixton could only seem to support a single 'occasion' restaurant back then - 20 Trinity Gardens; then Versailles (same location); then Helter Skelter (Atlantic Rd); then Upstairs (Acre Lane).



I always liked Pangaea pizza place on Atlantic Rd.


----------



## Winot (Jun 13, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I always liked Pangaea pizza place on Atlantic Rd.



Yeah that was pretty good, but was quite short-lived from memory. A couple of years maybe?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 13, 2018)

Winot said:


> Yeah this. Particularly if you wanted to grab a bite to eat before a film at the Ritzy, there was Fujiyama or the Satay Bar (which I personally never rated and was very loud). Bamboula might have been around back then too. Goya was pretty cheap too (up Acre Lane) but not so quick.
> 
> As I've bored on about before, Brixton could only seem to support a single 'occasion' restaurant back then - 20 Trinity Gardens; then Versailles (same location); then Helter Skelter (Atlantic Rd); then Upstairs (Acre Lane).


Yep, I remember those days well. There was a really nice little restaurant called Satay which was where Fujiyama is/was. And a short-lived but decent Italian inthe Kaff/Flip and Dip location.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 13, 2018)

Winot said:


> Yeah that was pretty good, but was quite short-lived from memory. A couple of years maybe?



I thought longer than that but then it was a long time ago.


----------



## Winot (Jun 13, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Yep, I remember those days well. There was a really nice little restaurant called Satay which was where Fujiyama is/was. And a short-lived but decent Italian inthe Kaff/Flip and Dip location.



Atlantic 66*, or before then?

(*had a foie gras on brioche starter, reviewed by Jay Rayner, gentrification before its time)


----------



## Ms T (Jun 13, 2018)

Winot said:


> Atlantic 66*, or before then?
> 
> (*had a foie gras on brioche starter, reviewed by Jay Rayner, gentrification before its time)



Can’t remember if it was before or after Atlantic 66 or what it was called!


----------



## alcopop (Jun 13, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I always liked Pangaea pizza place on Atlantic Rd.


Yeah, was nice restaurant


----------



## alcopop (Jun 13, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Can’t remember if it was before or after Atlantic 66 or what it was called!


Atlantico I think


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 13, 2018)

Lupo or some other wolf reference wasn't it?


----------



## alcopop (Jun 13, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Lupo or some other wolf reference wasn't it?


It was st Francis which then became  lupus


----------



## theboris (Jun 14, 2018)

It was Lupo, I knew the team behind it, but unfortunately didn't last long. Great food, though


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2018)

theboris said:


> It was Lupo, I knew the team behind it, but unfortunately didn't last long. Great food, though


I liked it a lot.


----------



## Winot (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve just remembered another one! Birdcage at the top of the Ritzy. Wasn’t around for very long but was quite fancy.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2018)

Noodle House (chl). The Gallery. Ferndales. SW9. Bamboula. Neon. The Ethiopian. Bahn Thai. Pangea. Then the caffs.

I really liked Helter Skelter. It was way ahead of the curve making the most of all the knackered old tiles and mismatched furniture. But at £40 a head almost 20yrs ago I think I went twice, both times to celebrate housemates' promotions.

 It was nothing like now but I don't recall having a problem finding places to eat out. Mind you, I ate out less in general and was up in town a lot more.

My uncle used to describe kids staring into a full fridge and not being able to see anything to eat as having fridge blindness. Nowadays I sometimes get restaurant blindness - so many to choose from but nothing that really appeals right this minute!


----------



## Winot (Jun 15, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Noodle House (chl). The Gallery. Ferndales. SW9. Bamboula. Neon. The Ethiopian. Bahn Thai. Pangea. Then the caffs.



But apart from that, what have the restaurateurs ever done for us?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 15, 2018)

I liked Helter Skelter. Places I remember when I was first in Brixton include a place on Acre Lane, where Barrio now is, Bon Ton Roulet in Herne Hill, the Original Restaurant Provencal in Herne Hill before it became Pullens and Cafe Provencal moved to its current location, then Bah Humbug and the original Lounge when it was smaller and further down Atlantic. But I didn't really eat out anywhere except the original Francos in the market. And drink in the Albert back when the landlady banned anyone with a mobile phone because they were only used by drug dealers in those days! And the Ritzy sold big hunks of homemade cake very cheaply, that could sustain you through a good double bill.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2018)

Of course. Bah Humbug and Ecco! How could I forget those.

Barrio was Z Bar run by the guy who set up Kiss FM, Mac I think. Although you might be thinking further back.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> the original Lounge when it was smaller and further down Atlantic.


There's a good thread somewhere way back about the appearance of Lounge and the threat of gentrification!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 15, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Of course. Bah Humbug and Ecco! How could I forget those.
> 
> Barrio was Z Bar run by the guy who set up Kiss FM, Mac I think. Although you might be thinking further back.


Yes, before it became Z Bar, I think. 
It wasn't very good.
Maybe it was Z Bar.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 15, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Yes, before it became Z Bar, I think.
> It wasn't very good.
> Maybe it was Z Bar.


Brixton Brasserie ?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 15, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Brixton Brasserie ?


It was!


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 15, 2018)

Brixton Brasserie 



OvalhouseDB said:


> It was!



Yes, set up by the people who had previously opened 20 Trinity Gardens. That was the beginning of the end.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 15, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Brixton Brasserie
> Yes, set up by the people who had previously opened 20 Trinity Gardens. That was the beginning of the end.



Was there a previous incarnation ? more of a bar than a restaurant tho'


----------



## ash (Jun 15, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Noodle House (chl). The Gallery. Ferndales. SW9. Bamboula. Neon. The Ethiopian. Bahn Thai. Pangea. Then the caffs.
> 
> I really liked Helter Skelter. It was way ahead of the curve making the most of all the knackered old tiles and mismatched furniture. But at £40 a head almost 20yrs ago I think I went twice, both times to celebrate housemates' promotions.
> 
> ...



Ferndales is still going strong


----------



## Jangleballix (Jun 18, 2018)

Kricket served up a fabulous celebratory meal for my ex's birthday last week. Outstanding tapas style Indian food with ne'er a grain of rice in sight. Highly recommended.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 1, 2018)

Review for Alpes in pop Brixton

Michael Deacon reviews Alpes, London: 'The staff were like Labrador puppies, in aprons'


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 1, 2018)

Who doesn't like Labrador puppies?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 1, 2018)

Also works without the word Labrador


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Review for Alpes in pop Brixton
> 
> Michael Deacon reviews Alpes, London: 'The staff were like Labrador puppies, in aprons'


 It might be interesting but there's a paywall so I don't know. Apart from anything else, I don't want to give money to the Barclay twins.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> It might be interesting but there's a paywall so I don't know. Apart from anything else, I don't want to give money to the Barclay twins.


I couldn't give much of a fuck what the Telegraph thinks about anything in Brixton, and that title makes me even less inclined to look at the review. I liked it best when Brixton wasn't a regular fixture in that rag for trendy and pricey foodie joints.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 2, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> It might be interesting but there's a paywall so I don't know. Apart from anything else, I don't want to give money to the Barclay twins.


You can read it for free if you register!


----------



## alcopop (Jul 2, 2018)

editor said:


> I couldn't give much of a fuck what the Telegraph thinks about anything in Brixton, and that title makes me even less inclined to look at the review. I liked it best when Brixton wasn't a regular fixture in that rag for trendy and pricey foodie joints.


Really!!? 

I would never have guessed!


----------



## Winot (Jul 7, 2018)

Snake: Wild Caper in Market Row has changed hands and the coffee is now terrible. 

Ladder: Blank has opened on Acre Lane (opposite where Opus was) and the coffee is excellent.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 2, 2018)

Blank is not bad. I had brunch there a while back, a sausage muffin and shared a cake. The cake was amazing and the sausage so so.  Which was a bit odd, till someone pointed out that it was all vegan and I just hadn't noticed.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 3, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Blank is not bad. I had brunch there a while back, a sausage muffin and shared a cake. The cake was amazing and the sausage so so.  Which was a bit odd, till someone pointed out that it was all vegan and I just hadn't noticed.



Which makes it a pretty amazing vegan sausage !

Alex


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Which makes it a pretty amazing vegan sausage !
> 
> Alex


You can get some really tasty vegan sausages which are every bit as delicious - and some even more so - than a 'real' sausage full of  intestines.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2018)

Has anyone tried the new Vietnamese place on Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 3, 2018)

Yup - recommended (except if you're eating with someone with hearing problems) - wrote about it on Coldharbour Lane thread.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Has anyone tried the new Vietnamese place on Coldharbour Lane?


It was pretty much empty last night. Its ultra-swishiness sits a bit uncomfortably on that stretch to my eyes, but it'll all soon be completely gentrified anyway.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Has anyone tried the new Vietnamese place on Coldharbour Lane?



I went on the soft opening weekend. The food was delicious, very friendly staff. They were having some teething problems but seemed to deal with them pretty well.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry editor but I disagree on this. It's not "ultra swishy" - it's just very simple and hard surfaces everywhere. To me nothing in the decor or on the menu screams "this is for the 1%". Not a lot more posh than Speedy Noodle in the look (the food is a million miles better). To me it's the fake-bohemian hanging plants and pretentiousness of the Shrub & Shutter next door that really grind the gears.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Sorry editor but I disagree on this. It's not "ultra swishy" - it's just very simple and hard surfaces everywhere. To me nothing in the decor or on the menu screams "this is for the 1%". Not a lot more posh than Speedy Noodle in the look (the food is a million miles better). To me it's the fake-bohemian hanging plants and pretentiousness of the Shrub & Shutter next door that really grind the gears.


I'm not commentating on the prices - from what I gather they're quite reasonable - but it does present a very stylish, minimalist image to my eyes, which although very pleasant, looks even more at odds on that stretch than the truly awful Shrub & Shutter.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 4, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Which makes it a pretty amazing vegan sausage !
> 
> Alex


Indeed!


----------



## alex_ (Aug 4, 2018)

editor said:


> You can get some really tasty vegan sausages which are every bit as delicious - and some even more so - than a 'real' sausage full of  intestines.



Sure you can.

Alex


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> Alex


Yes. Correct.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm not commentating on the prices - from what I gather they're quite reasonable - but it does present a very stylish, minimalist image to my eyes, which although very pleasant, looks even more at odds on that stretch than the truly awful Shrub & Shutter.



I agree.

And this is starting to become to close to Loughborough Junction for my liking.

I did regard this stretch as one last bit of un gentrified Brixton. Now I walk by glad to cross the road at Gresham road junction to get back to my bit that hasn't had the full on eaterie/ hairdresser remake.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I agree.
> 
> And this is starting to become to close to Loughborough Junction for my liking.
> 
> I did regard this stretch as one last bit of un gentrified Brixton. Now I walk by glad to cross the road at Gresham road junction to get back to my bit that hasn't had the full on eaterie/ hairdresser remake.


It'll come your way sooner or later. The strip outside my block has completely changed its character.


----------



## djdando (Aug 11, 2018)

editor said:


> It'll come your way sooner or later. The strip outside my block has completely changed its character.



Hopefully it will yes. LJ and its streetscape is sadly depressing and what’s slowly happening on CHL opposite the BB is welcome in my mind.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2018)

djdando said:


> Hopefully it will yes. LJ and its streetscape is sadly depressing and what’s slowly happening on CHL opposite the BB is welcome in my mind.


You don't think there's a better and fairer middle ground between 'depressing' shops and the upmarket, unaffordable cocktail bars, wildly expensive hair salons with Berlin-inspired interiors and all the other gentrified, community-dividing stuff that you seem to be welcoming?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2018)

djdando said:


> Hopefully it will yes. LJ and its streetscape is sadly depressing and what’s slowly happening on CHL opposite the BB is welcome in my mind.



I never found the streetscape in shops opposite Barrier block depressing. 

What was it about the streetscape on this stretch of CHL that you objected to?

I certainly miss the cheap barbers George. Used to have great chats there with George and his regulars.

I liked that row of shops the way it was.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2018)

djdando said:


> Hopefully it will yes. LJ and its streetscape is sadly depressing and what’s slowly happening on CHL opposite the BB is welcome in my mind.



And why do you find the streetscape in LJ depressing?

I used to live in Brixton. I was somewhat unwillingly pushed up to LJ . I am now glad Im out of Brixton.

LJ could do with a few more shops like a chemist but apart from that I like it. Its not pretentious.

The fact that it has big Council estate in it makes a difference. They have made Cllrs aware they don't want anything like Pop Brixton in LJ. I know as I have heard that at meetings. Its all rather refreshing after what's been happening to Brixton. Still pretty well working class in LJ. With a better multicultural mix than Brixton now has. I much prefer it.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2018)

It's not much different from Acre Lane -  except the looming quality of the Barrier Block dwarfs the shops of Gresham Terrace (yes that is it's original name - check the archives).

I think the proprietor of the Bhan Bhan is to be commended, He's always pottering around, and as far as I know refrains from posting ludicrously pretentious Tweets about the excellence of his cocktails (sorry street snacks).


----------



## T & P (Aug 11, 2018)

There is no reason why a middle ground cannot be achieved- though of course how to go about achieving it is a different matter altogether.

Some high streets/ areas can and do have an array of local shops that are soul destroying. Tulse Hill is not the worst I’ve seen but still pretty shit, and I so wish we got a few interesting businesses in even if some might consider them posh or hipsterish (which in many cases when such accusations are made, they’re not).

And there certainly is room for both ends of the spectrum. Clapham Junction is a good example IMO. You have fast food fried chicken joints, cheesy venues like The Grand and bookies co-existing with the likes of Waitrose and ‘trendy’ bars and eateries. There is no reason why it cannot be the same in CHL, LJH and elsewhere around here.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 12, 2018)

T & P said:


> And there certainly is room for both ends of the spectrum. Clapham Junction is a good example IMO. You have fast food fried chicken joints, cheesy venues like The Grand and bookies co-existing with the likes of Waitrose and ‘trendy’ bars and eateries. There is no reason why it cannot be the same in CHL, LJH and elsewhere around here.


Wrong thread I know but Wood Street in Walthamstow is a bit like you describe but without a trendy bar. Excellent street and area to live.


----------



## MissL (Aug 12, 2018)

Can someone please explain to me the Think Positive Fashion Cafe - newly opened on Elm Park. What’s a fashion cafe? Is it just a cafe? I’m struggling with the concept.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 12, 2018)

MissL said:


> Can someone please explain to me the Think Positive Fashion Cafe - newly opened on Elm Park. What’s a fashion cafe? Is it just a cafe? I’m struggling with the concept.



and if someone can explain that, then can they also have a go at the Hygge cafe on Acre Lane


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2018)

MissL said:


> Can someone please explain to me the Think Positive Fashion Cafe - newly opened on Elm Park. What’s a fashion cafe? Is it just a cafe? I’m struggling with the concept.


It's a bit of an odd one eh? I went in the other morning and they are selling things that look like fancy bathrobes and I found out the owner is a "fashion consultant" (whatever that means) who lives on Leander Road.

I have not tried their coffee yet but if it is good, I will be generally in favour. They came round house to house a couple of weeks ago giving samples of baked goods which were very good indeed.


----------



## MissL (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes the verdict is in the coffee. I’d like to see a business do well on that stretch. Rather have stuff open than a row of empty shops. But I worry the name/ concept may put people off. It seems quite niche. More Kings Road than Elm Park.


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> and if someone can explain that, then can they also have a go at the Hygge cafe on Acre Lane



Some kind of Scandinavian buzzword but apparently raises money for a charity and looks good value (haven’t tried it myself).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2018)

MissL said:


> Yes the verdict is in the coffee. I’d like to see a business do well on that stretch. Rather have stuff open than a row of empty shops. But I worry the name/ concept may put people off. It seems quite niche. More Kings Road than Elm Park.


I agree. It is a very odd name for a cafe on Elm Park and I would also like to see it do well. I'm not sure it will though as it is selling expensive pasta and all the things in jars that you get in Italian delis and I'm not sure whether it will survive.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 12, 2018)

Well I'm all for buzz words


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2018)

Got a coffee from Think Positive MissL . The coffee was OK. The almond croissant I got was not good. It was dry. I also bought a loaf of bread from there a couple of days ago thinking it was sourdough but it's some kind of polenta bread I think and is also dry with a very grainy texture. I don't like it. This is a shame as I was hoping it would be somewhere to buy good bread from.


----------



## MissL (Aug 12, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Got a coffee from Think Positive MissL . The coffee was OK. The almond croissant I got was not good. It was dry. I also bought a loaf of bread from there a couple of days ago thinking it was sourdough but it's some kind of polenta bread I think and is also dry with a very grainy texture. I don't like it. This is a shame as I was hoping it would be somewhere to buy good bread from.



Oh dear. I won’t be rushing there. Would need to be good for me to get over the offputting name. But, as an unfashionable cynic, I realise I’m probably not their target market Would love a community-minded cafe on that stretch, welcoming to all and serving a decent breakfast. Or a bakery like Old Post Office or something like that.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 12, 2018)

I may walk up the hill to try it out


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2018)

MissL said:


> Oh dear. I won’t be rushing there. Would need to be good for me to get over the offputting name. But, as an unfashionable cynic, I realise I’m probably not their target market Would love a community-minded cafe on that stretch, welcoming to all and serving a decent breakfast. Or a bakery like Old Post Office or something like that.


I'm very disappointed. But the coffee is worth it if you're passing. It was very nice but not amazing. Would be good if they had more food. Maybe that will come in time but at the moment, it's a bit confused and the french place round the corner is 100% better.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2018)

T & P said:


> And there certainly is room for both ends of the spectrum. Clapham Junction is a good example IMO. You have fast food fried chicken joints, cheesy venues like The Grand and bookies co-existing with the likes of Waitrose and ‘trendy’ bars and eateries. There is no reason why it cannot be the same in CHL, LJH and elsewhere around here.


In the last few years opposite the Barrier Block, we've had a very expensive cocktail bar, two expensive hair 'designers', a pizza mega-chain and a on-trend pizza smaller chain,a trendy restaurant/cocktail bar and an expensive cafe move in. As the older leases run out, I don't anticipate Len's Corner Shop and Betty's cafe moving in. It'll be hipster trendy stuff and more chains.


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2018)

editor said:


> In the last few years opposite the Barrier Block, we've had a very expensive cocktail bar, two expensive hair 'designers', a pizza mega-chain and a on-trend pizza smaller chain,a trendy restaurant/cocktail bar and an expensive cafe move in. As the older leases run out, I don't anticipate Len's Corner Shop and Betty's cafe moving in. It'll be hipster trendy stuff and more chains.


Chains are not necessarily a sign of gentrification though. Indeed, chains have been a staple of deprived/ working class high streets everywhere since time began. So long as low cost barbers/ shops/ pubs remain in the area, it is not much of an issue to have some more upmarket traders move in.

If every affordable business was replaced by a posh one it would be a major problem of course. But that’s extremely unlikely to happen imo.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2018)

T & P said:


> Chains are not necessarily a sign of gentrification though. Indeed, chains have been a staple of deprived/ working class high streets everywhere since time began. So long as low cost barbers/ shops/ pubs remain in the area, it is not much of an issue to have some more upmarket traders move in.
> 
> If every affordable business was replaced by a posh one it would be a major problem of course. But that’s extremely unlikely to happen imo.


The majority of the new businesses opposite the Barrier Block are high end though. We lost a barber and got two trendy hair designers, one of which is very expensive indeed.


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2018)

editor said:


> The majority of the new businesses opposite the Barrier Block are high end though. We lost a barber and got two trendy hair designers, one of which is very expensive indeed.


Sure, I get that. But do you think it is a trend that will not stop, and that within x number of years every single affordable barber in Brixton will have been replaced by expensive ones? That would be a massive calamity of course, but I just don’t think it would happen.

The demographics of Brixton have undoubtedly shifted dramatically in the last couple of decades, and some of the businesses in the area have changed to reflect that. But their emergence is the effect of such swing not the reason for it, and for as long as there is a a working class demographic presence in Brixton there will always be shops around to serve them.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2018)

T & P said:


> Sure, I get that. But do you think it is a trend that will not stop, and that within x number of years every single affordable barber in Brixton will have been replaced by expensive ones? That would be a massive calamity of course, but I just don’t think it would happen.


It's just about happened in Brixton already. There's been countless trendy barbers opening up and I'm struggling to think of any 'normal' affordable ones left in the centre.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 13, 2018)

There are quite a few non-trendy barbers that have opened on Atlantic Rd recently. I walk past them every day and there are more new hairdressers than any other business. They mostly service the non-white community, as far as I can see.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> Sure, I get that. But do you think it is a trend that will not stop, and that within x number of years every single affordable barber in Brixton will have been replaced by expensive ones? That would be a massive calamity of course, but I just don’t think it would happen.
> 
> The demographics of Brixton have undoubtedly shifted dramatically in the last couple of decades, and some of the businesses in the area have changed to reflect that. But their emergence is the effect of such swing not the reason for it, and for as long as there is a a working class demographic presence in Brixton there will always be shops around to serve them.



Not sure that's correct. I was walking down Lavender Hill towards Clapham Junction on my way to work a couple of years ago, and a couple of builder-looking blokes approached me and asked if there was a working-class caff anywhere close. (Their actual words were, "Somewhere we can get a cup of tea.") I thought I knew the area quite well, but was totally stumped.

'Up the Junction' seemed very distant indeed!


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> Not sure that's correct. I was walking down Lavender Hill towards Clapham Junction on my way to work a couple of years ago, and a couple of builder-looking blokes approached me and asked if there was a working-class caff anywhere close. (Their actual words were, "Somewhere we can get a cup of tea.") I thought I knew the area quite well, but was totally stumped.
> 
> 'Up the Junction' seemed very distant indeed!


There's not many affordable cafes left in the centre of Brixton any more. The cafe in Market Row seems to be hanging on but I wouldn't gamble on it being there for long.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Ms T said:


> There are quite a few non-trendy barbers that have opened on Atlantic Rd recently. I walk past them every day and there are more new hairdressers than any other business. They mostly service the non-white community, as far as I can see.


"Quite a few"? How many is that? 6? 9? I've only seen the one opposite the village entrance 

Mind you, the part of Atlantic Road south of the Dogstar seems pretty safe from gentrification for a while. Like every business before it (apart from the much missed Kaff) that awful gravy dripping burger chain seems to be struggling (and turning to cocktail-shunting) ad there's considerably less footfall along that strip. There is however, a hyper trendy barbers who moved in a while ago and that dreadful, permanently empty 'trainers curating' Article place.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 13, 2018)

3 or 4 - some are in the stretch you mention.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 13, 2018)

the new vegan gaff on Brixton Road was open last night, didn't get a look at the menu
But they seem to have gone for a industrial look which will probably appeal to fans of the Crib5 a few doors down.....


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> the new vegan gaff on Brixton Road was open last night, didn't get a look at the menu
> But they seem to have gone for a industrial look which will probably appeal to fans of the Crib5 a few doors down.....
> View attachment 143957


It's rather a cold looking affair, isn't it? Normally I associate vegan places with a more welcoming and brighter decor. I'll try and check it out soon though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 13, 2018)

editor said:


> It's rather a cold looking affair, isn't it? Normally I associate vegan places with a more welcoming and brighter decor. I'll try and check it out soon though.



Opening hours are a bit mysterious, shut tonight when I passed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Opening hours are a bit mysterious, shut tonight when I passed.


It's Monday. Lots of places are closed on a Minday aren't they? So they can have a night off on what is the quietest night of the week.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 13, 2018)

What’s the vegan place called?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 13, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> What’s the vegan place called?


Pipoca


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 13, 2018)

same people as Senzala, think they're opening Wed - Sat


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Pipoca


Great name!

It could mean popcorn but then it could also mean:


> a small skin boil
> a tapeworm cyst embedded in meat
> pipoca - Wiktionary


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

There's more info on their FB page: Pipoca Vegan


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 13, 2018)

editor said:


> It's just about happened in Brixton already. There's been countless trendy barbers opening up and I'm struggling to think of any 'normal' affordable ones left in the centre.



Went to the Barber of Seville the other month and they charged me £25 - up from about £15 last time I went, which was a bit of a shock. They said rent had gone up and now they charge by length/time (which isn't unfair I guess). Bit of a jump though


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Went to the Barber of Seville the other month and they charged me £25 - up from about £15 last time I went, which was a bit of a shock. They said rent had gone up and now they charge by length/time (which isn't unfair I guess). Bit of a jump though


 Really? That’s disappointing. Been using them for a while and they’re alright, but £25 for a barber haircut is not for me.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Went to the Barber of Seville the other month and they charged me £25 - up from about £15 last time I went, which was a bit of a shock. They said rent had gone up and now they charge by length/time (which isn't unfair I guess). Bit of a jump though


Blimey. That is a hefty jump but rents are going to keep on rising and posher businesses/chains are more likely to move in to service Brixton's more well off demographic.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> Really? That’s disappointing. Been using them for a while and they’re alright, but £25 for a barber haircut is not for me.


Teasingly, the old sign for George the barber on CHL has been revealed as the place is being refurbed.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 13, 2018)

Well to be fair I did have longish hair. Think trick with them would be to sort out price first. I just assumed it would be how it was


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Went to the Barber of Seville the other month and they charged me £25 - up from about £15 last time I went, which was a bit of a shock. They said rent had gone up and now they charge by length/time (which isn't unfair I guess). Bit of a jump though



Now George has gone and the other Greek Cypriot barber has gone from Loughborough road I've been using Barber of Seville.

Actually as regular now they appear to charge me around £10. But I have number two straightforward cut. 

I can understand if they put up prices. Even long standing business may have to change prices to cope with rent increases. Its shit. I don't blame the business I blame landlords.

Take the NR arches. They promise business will come back. If they do they will likely have to put up prices. Cater for new demographic. Which will mean old long standing customers won't be able to afford it when they come back.

Gentrification isn't just about pushing out long standing business its also about long standing business changing to survive.

Which means social cleansing in an other way.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 13, 2018)

It was more the shock - you don't often go up a tenner for a haircut.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> the new vegan gaff on Brixton Road was open last night, didn't get a look at the menu
> But they seem to have gone for a industrial look which will probably appeal to fans of the Crib5 a few doors down.....
> View attachment 143957



Where is this on Brixton road? My partner is vegan and its a problem finding somewhere that does vegan food.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Where is this on Brixton road? My partner is vegan and its a problem finding somewhere that does vegan food.


A guide to Brixton’s top vegan and vegan-friendly restaurants and cafes

This place is good too: Brixton’s Café Van Gogh: a social enterprise serving delicious vegan food in a lovely location


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2018)

editor said:


> A guide to Brixton’s top vegan and vegan-friendly restaurants and cafes
> 
> This place is good too: Brixton’s Café Van Gogh: a social enterprise serving delicious vegan food in a lovely location



We went to Van Gogh a while back for the Sunday lunch. Its very good. Im not usually that keen on vegan food. Vegetarian I prefer as I eat cheese and eggs. But Van Gogh was exceptionally good imo. And its a genuine social enterprise. Friendly staff as well. Not to expensive.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> We went to Van Gogh a while back for the Sunday lunch. Its very good. Im not usually that keen on vegan food. Vegetarian I prefer as I eat cheese and eggs. But Van Gogh was exceptionally good imo. And its a genuine social enterprise. Friendly staff as well. Not to expensive.


Yep. They're the sort of businesses Lambeth should be attracting and encouraging people to support not all the hipster shit and faux independents.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2018)

T & P said:


> There is no reason why a middle ground cannot be achieved- though of course how to go about achieving it is a different matter altogether.
> 
> Some high streets/ areas can and do have an array of local shops that are soul destroying. Tulse Hill is not the worst I’ve seen but still pretty shit, and I so wish we got a few interesting businesses in even if some might consider them posh or hipsterish (which in many cases when such accusations are made, they’re not).
> 
> And there certainly is room for both ends of the spectrum. Clapham Junction is a good example IMO. You have fast food fried chicken joints, cheesy venues like The Grand and bookies co-existing with the likes of Waitrose and ‘trendy’ bars and eateries. There is no reason why it cannot be the same in CHL, LJH and elsewhere around here.



In the case of the row of shops opposite Barrier Block the middle ground is being lost. Everytime a shopkeeper goes its get a further encroachment of Nu Brixton coming up to my bit of CHL.

To add imo the middle ground was Brixton being having a lot of eateries etc and my bit of CHL being left alone. 

I could live with that. 

But with less places available for new eateries / cocktail bars in central Brixton its started moving up CHL.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Now George has gone and the other Greek Cypriot barber has gone from Loughborough road I've been using Barber of Seville.
> 
> Actually as regular now they appear to charge me around £10. But I have number two straightforward cut.
> 
> ...


The last lowish priced "traditional" one seems to be that one on Tulse Hill (Haircut Sir?)

Last time I went in there he whipped round with the electric clippers - no scissors - and I was out in about 10 minutes. Still cost the £9 + £1 "semi-compulsory" tip.
Still looked the same short back and sides type of thing.

I'm wondering if I should challenge the local black barber at 252 CHL. Maybe he can sculpt a short-back-and sides for £10 or less using deft clipper manipulation?


----------



## T & P (Aug 15, 2018)

Traditional barbers are great for some kinds of haircut but not so much so if you want something a bit more elaborate, IME at least.

The Barber of Seville sat somewhere in between a hairdresser and a no-frills barber, which suited my needs fine, and at £16 their prices also was a fair middle ground between the two.

But if i have to pay £25 for them now I might as well fork out an extra fiver for a hairdresser and get a hairwash,scalp massage, and a haircut the stylist will be happy to spend a bit more time on.


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 16, 2018)

Come down to George's in Streatham for all your gents barnet needs (opposite the big Tesco). I pay £12 + tip and leave looking like Cary Grant every time. Family run business, has been there since the 50s.


----------



## ringo (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone been to Paramount lately? Got some disappointed reviews on here when it opened, has that changed? Anywhere doing similar food in Brixton that's better?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 16, 2018)

Not Brixton but Saray in Herne Hill is very good for Turkish food.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 16, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Not Brixton but Saray in Herne Hill is very good for Turkish food.



Fm mangal in camberwell too


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 5, 2018)

editor said:


> It's rather a cold looking affair, isn't it? Normally I associate vegan places with a more welcoming and brighter decor. I'll try and check it out soon though.


They are now advertising free wifi


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Sep 9, 2018)

Fancy Funkin Chicken was repossesed


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2018)

Louisgwinn24 said:


> Fancy Funkin Chicken was repossesed


Awful name, awful wannbe hipster place.

Bring back the Phoenix!


----------



## alcopop (Sep 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Awful name, awful wannbe hipster place.
> 
> Bring back the Phoenix!


The Phoenix sold it and moved to a new place then sold that.

They also built a new block of flats

They are not coming back


----------



## alcopop (Sep 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> The Phoenix sold it and moved to a new place then sold that.
> 
> They also built a new block of flats
> 
> They are not coming back


It was shit anyway


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> It was shit anyway


It was very overrated for the food but I loved the original as a proper caff.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 9, 2018)

Fancy Funkin Chicken was ok, or at least the food was. Seemed to be popular with everyone (a more mixed crowd than a lot of restaurants in the centre)


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> It was shit anyway


It was an independent cafe that was hugely popular with locals of all backgrounds and very affordable. I can see why that might not be your thing.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Fancy Funkin Chicken was ok, or at least the food was. Seemed to be popular with everyone (a more mixed crowd than a lot of restaurants in the centre)


Every time I went past it was completely empty!


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2018)

I went past the vegan Pipoca place on Brixton Road and it looks so much better than the awful photo they've been using. The menu looked tasty too so I'll give it a go soon and do some better photos for them.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Every time I went past it was completely empty!



Was usually half full when I went there. What I meant was it seemed to attract black and white patrons in similar numbers


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2018)

Blimey, the Beehive is busy in the afternoons. Shame about the Brexit propaganda stuck on every table, mind.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm back in Brixton for the weekend and went to Pipoca for an enormous and very tasty breakfast, Pipoca Brunch -- home made baked beans, roasted veg, avocado dip and sour dough bread with garlic butter.  Coffee wasn't good though.  Definitely worth a visit though.  They also have a 'packaging free' shop next door, which I feel is a bit gimmicky at the moment, but it has to start somewhere.

Anyway, I came here to ask for a recommendation for a tasty old school Chinese in the vicinity.  I have spent too long in the land of tourist food (fish & chips, burger and chips, cheesey chips or just chips) and I need something with a bit of zing.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 23, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> I'm back in Brixton for the weekend and went to Pipoca for an enormous and very tasty breakfast, Pipoca Brunch -- home made baked beans, roasted veg, avocado dip and sour dough bread with garlic butter.  Coffee wasn't good though.  Definitely worth a visit though.  They also have a 'packaging free' shop next door, which I feel is a bit gimmicky at the moment, but it has to start somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, I came here to ask for a recommendation for a tasty old school Chinese in the vicinity.  I have spent too long in the land of tourist food (fish & chips, burger and chips, cheesey chips or just chips) and I need something with a bit of zing.


Mama Lan in the Village is good. And not Chinese, but I heartily recommend Saigon Bistro in Streatham. I also like Nanban on Coldharbour Lane, which is Japanesey.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 23, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Mama Lan in the Village is good. And not Chinese, but I heartily recommend Saigon Bistro in Streatham. I also like Nanban on Coldharbour Lane, which is Japanesey.


Thank you.  We obviously have the same taste as I headed straight to Saigon Bistro Friday night, and it's the one I bleat on about when I am complaining about the crap food in Bournemouth.   

We attempted to get into Mama Lan in Clapham last night but there was a 25 minute wait so ended up in Osteria instead.


----------



## catriona (Sep 23, 2018)

Really sad to see that Yum D in Market Row seems to have gone - it has been stripped out & the sign has gone. No info on the door that I could see. It was my favourite place in Brixton for a quick healthy dinner, nice people too. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Some hopefully more appealing photos of Pipoca: 


















In photos: Pipoca, a new vegan creperie and store on Brixton Road, south London


----------



## discobastard (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Some hopefully more appealing photos of Pipoca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you seen the menu?

£7.00 for some sautee mushrooms and avocado?! 

£9.00 for a crepe!!

£10.50 for a vegan English Breakfast or a Brunch 

That is some *seriously* expensive food – I’m not sure I can see that place being affordable for the majority of the local community – but that’s OK because the moneyed young nu-Brixton professionals will hoover that shit up.

Exposed brickwork – check

Industrial lighting – check

Expensive looking glassware - check


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Have you seen the menu?
> 
> £7.00 for some sautee mushrooms and avocado?!
> 
> ...


I'd rather support the wonderful Cafe van Gogh myself or if I wanted a crepe, I'd get up to katakata which offers much better value (although I've never tried the food from Pipoca).

Senzala charge over a tenner for some of their crepes! 
Menu | Senzala


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I'd rather support the wonderful Cafe van Gogh myself or if I wanted a crepe, I'd get up to katakata which offers much better value (although I've never tried the food from Pipoca).
> 
> Senzala charge over a tenner for some of their crepes!
> Menu | Senzala


Senzala describe Pipoca as their 'sister' restaurant.


----------



## T & P (Oct 5, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Have you seen the menu?
> 
> £7.00 for some sautee mushrooms and avocado?!
> 
> ...


That seems very 'nu' Brixton!


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> Senzala describe Pipoca as their 'sister' restaurant.


Sisters in upmarket pricing! Shame really, but at least there's Cafe Van Gogh which shows Brixton businesses how it should be done.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I'd rather support the wonderful Cafe van Gogh myself or if I wanted a crepe, I'd get up to katakata which offers much better value (although I've never tried the food from Pipoca).
> 
> Senzala charge over a tenner for some of their crepes!
> Menu | Senzala


I work near Pont De La Tour restaurant at Tower Bridge - stupidly expensive and wanky.  They have a little takeaway lunch outlet - crepes are only a fiver (and big).  Over a tenner is crazy money for a crepe - even if it does have steak in it!


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I work near Pont De La Tour restaurant at Tower Bridge - stupidly expensive and wanky.  They have a little takeaway lunch outlet - crepes are only a fiver (and big).  Over a tenner is crazy money for a crepe - even if it does have steak in it!


KataKata charged £6.90 and it was big enough for two and REALLY tasty. It was really fresh, and you get to sit down and chill out, so it seems decent value to me. 

KataKata – a delicious and affordable vegan/vegetarian French/African creperie and art space in Brixton


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Sisters in upmarket pricing! Shame really, but at least there's Cafe Van Gogh which shows Brixton businesses how it should be done.


one is a social enterprise with a very good deal from/with the church, the other is a business that is trying to make a profit while paying market rate rents and rates, there is bound to be a difference in price (taking price out of it Cafe Van Gogh gets my vote both for the food and the ambience)


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> one is a social enterprise with a very good deal from/with the church, the other is a business that is trying to make a profit while paying market rate rents and rates, there is bound to be a difference in price (taking price out of it Cafe Van Gogh gets my vote both for the food and the ambience)


For sure, but there is nothing stopping a lot of the new Brixton businesses giving a bit more back to the community they're profiting from, no?

And while, fir example, a well publicised donation to somewhere like the Soup Kitchen is obviously a good thing, I'm a bit more impressed by people who get a bit more involved.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 5, 2018)

Daughter 16 yo went to Franca Manca, the Balham branch, for a friends b'day.
Her and mates have just gone into 6th form and wanted to try out their student discount £6.95 for a pizza and a drink.
They asked the waitress if this is ok she says yeah so they order food and drink
when they have finished dude does the bill, and asks to see ID for discount & they duly oblige
he then tells them "unfortunately" discount isn't available on Friday and hits them for the full amount.


----------



## technical (Oct 5, 2018)

That sucks. Can she (you?) speak to management?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 5, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Daughter 16 yo went to Franca Manca, the Balham branch, for a friends b'day.
> Her and mates have just gone into 6th form and wanted to try out their student discount £6.95 for a pizza and a drink.
> They asked the waitress if this is ok she says yeah so they order food and drink
> when they have finished dude does the bill, and asks to see ID for discount & they duly oblige
> he then tells them "unfortunately" discount isn't available on Friday and hits them for the full amount.



I’d be kicking off. If the waitress said it was ok they should get it.

That said, as a new (old) student, having read the T&Cs for most of the places you can get food discounts, they are mostly Sunday-Thursday unfortunately. My guess is the waitress fucked up


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> For sure, but there is nothing stopping a lot of the new Brixton businesses giving a bit more back to the community they're profiting from, no?
> 
> And while, fir example, a well publicised donation to somewhere like the Soup Kitchen is obviously a good thing, I'm a bit more impressed by people who get a bit more involved.


I agree it should be possible, sadly social awareness seems very low down/none existent in the vast majority of businesses unless it is a) a tax break or b) good publicity (or both)


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 7, 2018)

technical said:


> That sucks. Can she (you?) speak to management?



noone here spoke to management because if



colacubes said:


> the waitress fucked up



then she'd get grief if anyone, tbh it was the way the guy first asks for id and then says no "unfortunately" that they were vexed by.....anyway lessons learnt etc


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 8, 2018)

editor said:


> KataKata charged £6.90 and it was big enough for two and REALLY tasty. It was really fresh, and you get to sit down and chill out, so it seems decent value to me.
> 
> KataKata – a delicious and affordable vegan/vegetarian French/African creperie and art space in Brixton



I was there today and agree you get a lot for your money. Does vegan options as well. Plus very friendly staff.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 9, 2018)

*Emergency post!! *

Suggestions for the best cake in Brixton (for tomorrow), pleeeease ..


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> *Emergency post!! *
> 
> Suggestions for the best cake in Brixton (for tomorrow), pleeeease ..



Miss Cupcake in Market row on the CHL side.

And they are Vegan.

Ms. Cupcake


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 9, 2018)

Sponge and Cream did a nice cake for my son;s birthday.  In the market - popes road entrance.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2018)

There is also the cake shop on CHL one corner with Gresham road. Mainly cakes to order. Its been there for a while before that row of shops opposite Barrier block got popular.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> There is also the cake shop on CHL one corner with Gresham road. Mainly cakes to order. Its been there for a while before that row of shops opposite Barrier block got popular.


There is also one inside the Village by the exit to Pope's Road but I'm thinking that may have recently been yuppified as I recall seeing some 'small plates' thing in roughly the same place.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Sponge and Cream did a nice cake for my son;s birthday.  In the market - popes road entrance.


Ah yes, that's the one I'm thinking of. And yes, they're still going Best Cake Shops in Brixton, South London


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 9, 2018)

Another vote for sponge and cream! I didn't even know it was called that. Just know it as the cake shop!


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

Good to see Cafe Van Gogh getting a great review here 
The Best Vegan And Vegetarian Roast Dinners In London


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

And an update from Ms Cupcake:


> This weekend we are launching our new icing recipe, containing 33% less sugar than our original. It’s in response to feedback from our customers. We are supporting the launch with a whopping 33% discount off cupcakes in store this weekend.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 10, 2018)

It is great they are reducing the sugar content of the icing. Mr Shakes loves them because they are vegan but I can't even get through half a cupcake as they are sooooooooo sweet they make my teeth hurt...


----------



## MissL (Oct 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> There is also the cake shop on CHL one corner with Gresham road. Mainly cakes to order. Its been there for a while before that row of shops opposite Barrier block got popular.



I always read this sign as Brixton Coke shop. The logo doesn’t help.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2018)

MissL said:


> I always read this sign as Brixton Coke shop. The logo doesn’t help.


Me too!  The logo could also be interpreted as a big mound of coke.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 10, 2018)

New kid on the block offers £80 a pop gin blending lessons.....
Gin Masterclass in London at Cattivo, in Brixton. Make your own Gin in London.
And an all u can glug in 2 hours cocktail drinking club for 30 notes
Liquor Club - cocktail and drinking club in London at Cattivo, Brixton


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> New kid on the block offers £80 a pop gin blending lessons.....
> Gin Masterclass in London at Cattivo, in Brixton. Make your own Gin in London.
> And an all u can glug in 2 hours cocktail drinking club for 30 notes
> Liquor Club - cocktail and drinking club in London at Cattivo, Brixton


Eighty fucking quid for a whole 120 minutes of a 'masterclass'.  And if you have any money left you can swill down £13 cocktail and enjoy a bottle of Effra Ale for six quid. 

This has to be the most gentrified street in Brixton now.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 11, 2018)

"All afternoon party"
Eat, drink, theatre for £50 what else could you possibly do with your Saturday afternoon - are they aiming at the Stag and Hen do clientele?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2018)

ricbake said:


> "All afternoon party"
> Eat, drink, theatre for £50 what else could you possibly do with your Saturday afternoon - are they aiming at the Stag and Hen do clientele?
> View attachment 149420


They're rubbing it in the faces of the poor locals.


----------



## ringo (Oct 12, 2018)

editor said:


> They're rubbing it in the faces of the poor locals.


That's an extra tenner.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Review for the seasonal menu at Smoke & Salt, which costs £25pp — _minimal_ order for two.
Food Review: Smoke & Salt's Small Plates Are Delicious... But We Want to Eat Them Together


----------



## lefteri (Oct 16, 2018)

MissL said:


> I always read this sign as Brixton Coke shop. The logo doesn’t help.


Me too!


----------



## alcopop (Oct 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Review for the seasonal menu at Smoke & Salt, which costs £25pp — _minimal_ order for two.
> Food Review: Smoke & Salt's Small Plates Are Delicious... But We Want to Eat Them Together


That’s actually at a discount compared to buying them separately. 

Nice review as well


----------



## sw16er (Oct 24, 2018)

ricbake said:


> "All afternoon party"
> Eat, drink, theatre for £50 what else could you possibly do with your Saturday afternoon - are they aiming at the Stag and Hen do clientele?
> View attachment 149420



I don't know what is worse, the crazy prices these new establishments charge or there tacky as hell marketing slogans.

Someone pass me the sick bag please?


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 24, 2018)

Well Pieminister (Market Row) didn't last long.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Well Pieminister (Market Row) didn't last long.


Gone already? Any reason given for its demise?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 24, 2018)

peak pie?


----------



## ash (Oct 24, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Well Pieminister (Market Row) didn't last long.


That’s a shame the veggie pies were great and travelled well with the mash and gravy as a take out


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Gone already? Any reason given for its demise?



I went a couple of times and thought it was good, but it was never busy, generally or compared to neighbours.


----------



## ricbake (Dec 7, 2018)

Who has the next big idea for foody heaven coming to Brixton.....
Ex Yum Dee shop is promoting www.brixton-kitchen.com

Please give away all your best ideas here


----------



## iantldn (Dec 8, 2018)

Spotted bagel world last night next to McDonald's and went in to soak up some alcohol. 

They apparently turn off the toaster after 11 because they get so busy. Result was a dry stale bagel that was near impossible to eat. Got home and scraped the fillings off, grilled it and then spread them back on. Was vaguely edible but still clearly not fresh. 

Having grown up in East London I was excited to see a late night bagel place in Brixton, but they need to copy other establishments and either buy from the Brick Lane bakery daily or at least get better, fresher bagels. Can't see them lasting even with their prime location and late night opening if people don't like the food.

They also did various patties, jerk chicken, macaroni cheese & etc but I didn't try any of it and with Refill round the corner they've got established competition on that front.

Anyone else had a better experience?


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

iantldn said:


> Spotted bagel world last night next to McDonald's and went in to soak up some alcohol.
> 
> They apparently turn off the toaster after 11 because they get so busy. Result was a dry stale bagel that was near impossible to eat. Got home and scraped the fillings off, grilled it and then spread them back on. Was vaguely edible but still clearly not fresh.
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty awful. It takes some effort to fuck up something as simple as a toasted bagel!  What were the prices like?


----------



## iantldn (Dec 8, 2018)

£3.20 with a couple fillings. 

Mac & cheese side was £2.20 and think jerk chicken, ackee & saltfish & stuff was £5 iirc 

Hopefully just a bumpy start and they'll sort out the bagel freshness. Seen some more positive Google reviews so maybe I was unlucky.


----------



## djdando (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeh I went in the other day. Expecting brick lane bagel but soon realised it wasn’t. Felt to rude to walk out without ordering but wish I had. The bagel was stale and the filling 90% mayo. Rank.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

iantldn said:


> £3.20 with a couple fillings.
> 
> Mac & cheese side was £2.20 and think jerk chicken, ackee & saltfish & stuff was £5 iirc
> 
> Hopefully just a bumpy start and they'll sort out the bagel freshness. Seen some more positive Google reviews so maybe I was unlucky.


Glowing reviews on a freshly opened food join always get me going all...


----------



## iantldn (Dec 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Glowing reviews on a freshly opened food join always get me going all...
> 
> View attachment 154938



They're not glowing tbh, so thought they were legit. Most of the negatives were at lack of choice for fillings which wasn't my issue at all.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 8, 2018)

Went to Thai Tuck Deli in Tulse Hill today for lunch. Not bad at all. Bit small, but reasonable value. Had a main and a starter of large spring rolls + a beer for about 16-7


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 10, 2018)

Wish it was still a off license/shop to be honest.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Wish it was still a off license/shop to be honest.


I wonder if Lambeth's apparent policy of "_Selling cans cheap to poor people = BAD, approving endless expensive booze-churning trendy bars for rich people = GOOD_" played a part in that shop's demise?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 10, 2018)

They must have had it in for them to some degree, as they werent allowed to sell cans after something like midnight. Yet the shop on the corner a few doors down by Refill can still operate all night. I wonder how long until they take away that privilege?


----------



## alcopop (Dec 10, 2018)

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Lambeth Licensing Policy 2014 - 2019_1.pdf


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They must have had it in for them to some degree, as they werent allowed to sell cans after something like midnight. Yet the shop on the corner a few doors down by Refill can still operate all night. I wonder how long until they take away that privilege?


Remember when they were so keen for Brixton Village/Market Row to turn into an entrepreneur-exciting,  yup-luring 'destination' that they seemed to turn a blind eye to the businesses flogging booze without a proper licence?


----------



## iantldn (Jan 9, 2019)

HNY everyone. 

Just a note. A couple of local take-aways and restaurants around Brixton that I regularly frequent have been looking a bit empty recently. Support the good independent businesses if you can, January is a tough time as people are short of expendable income but small businesses can feel that pinch even more than consumers.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 9, 2019)

and dont use Deliveroo/Just Eat/Uber eats because they take a big chunk of commission for basically doing nothing apart from providing an app.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 9, 2019)

iantldn said:


> HNY everyone.
> 
> Just a note. A couple of local take-aways and restaurants around Brixton that I regularly frequent have been looking a bit empty recently. Support the good independent businesses if you can, January is a tough time as people are short of expendable income but small businesses can feel that pinch even more than consumers.



Yah its quiet all over still!


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> and dont use Deliveroo/Just Eat/Uber eats because they take a big chunk of commission for basically doing nothing apart from providing an app.


I've never used any of those services, although I understand their popularity.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 10, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> and dont use Deliveroo/Just Eat/Uber eats because they take a big chunk of commission for basically doing nothing apart from providing an app.


As I understand it some businesses use deliveroo/Uber eats/ just eats as they don't have their own delivery service and it might work out cheaper for them to outsource rather than employ drivers themselves? I guess it all depends on the volumes?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 12, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> As I understand it some businesses use deliveroo/Uber eats/ just eats as they don't have their own delivery service and it might work out cheaper for them to outsource rather than employ drivers themselves? I guess it all depends on the volumes?



Especially as these delivery companies pay by the delivery and not by hour. Also driver are "self employed". The reason some business use these delivery companies is that employing people directly is "onerous" cost to business.

Outsourcing is common to big and small business. It is cheaper than having employees with all the onerous responsibilities and costs incurred by business. Whether large or small.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 16, 2019)

Baba G's from Pop that actually started before Pop on Coldharbour lane were on Million Pound Menu last night. They got a £300K investment to open 2 permanent restaurants from Atul Kochar. Fair play to them. Started with £3k.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 16, 2019)

Is that the indian themed burger place? I like the idea/sound of their food.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 16, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is that the indian themed burger place? I like the idea/sound of their food.


Thats it. I ate there once in Pop. It was really good.


----------



## djdando (Jan 16, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Baba G's from Pop that actually started before Pop on Coldharbour lane were on Million Pound Menu last night. They got a £300K investment to open 2 permanent restaurants from Atul Kochar. Fair play to them. Started with £3k.



Soon to receive the wrath of Ed as they move into the chain category


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 16, 2019)

djdando said:


> Soon to receive the wrath of Ed as they move into the chain category



They already have 2 or 3 sites...


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

djdando said:


> Soon to receive the wrath of Ed as they move into the chain category


I really have no strong feelings either way.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

Interestingly enough, despite Honest Burgers posting up an application for a drinks licence at 395 Coldharbour Lane, it's a Sicilian restaurant who will be opening up there:

Franzina Trattoria restaurant to offer ‘Homemade Sicilian Cuisine’ at 395 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## alex_ (Jan 16, 2019)

Brixton village launches restaurant incubator

Brixton Village Launches Restaurant Incubator With Leading London Chefs


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Brixton village launches restaurant incubator
> 
> Brixton Village Launches Restaurant Incubator With Leading London Chefs





> Brixton has a long history of entrepreneurship we are keen to reflect this in our custodianship of the market. Brixton Kitchen is a way to celebrate food, community and support entrepreneurship here in the heart of Brixton. By investing in local innovation we’re hoping to realise our vision for Brixton Village as a cultural and creative space where existing traders thrive, new traders can be established and locals and visitors can continuously discover new experiences and homegrown talent.


It's all about entrepreneurs, cultural spaces, new experiences and more entrepreneurs. And hubs and incubators, natch.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Interestingly enough, despite Honest Burgers posting up an application for a drinks licence at 395 Coldharbour Lane, it's a Sicilian restaurant who will be opening up there:
> 
> Franzina Trattoria restaurant to offer ‘Homemade Sicilian Cuisine’ at 395 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


I think they’re another Pop alumni. Good food.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

Ms T said:


> I think they’re another Pop alumni. Good food.


They are. It says in the first paragraph of the article! I wonder what happened to Honest who looked like they were moving into the space. Maybe they couldn't get the licence?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 16, 2019)

editor said:


> They are. It says in the first paragraph of the article! I wonder what happened to Honest who looked like they were moving into the space. Maybe they couldn't get the licence?


I didn’t read it! Maybe Honest have over-expanded?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Maybe Honest have over-expanded?


I doubt it. They're backed by very big investors now and worth millions.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 16, 2019)

Ms T said:


> I didn’t read it! Maybe Honest have over-expanded?



More likely that Brixton has reached peak fancy burger.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

alex_ said:


> More likely that Brixton has reached peak fancy burger.


Judging by the people queuing up to eat a pricey Honest burger without a seat in the Villaaaage today, I think not.


----------



## djdando (Jan 16, 2019)

Honest burgers new vegan burger is outstanding


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

djdando said:


> Honest burgers new vegan burger is outstanding


It's not made by them though - it's made by Beyond Meat. And if I'm paying £11 to £12.50 for a burger, I'd like to sit down and enjoy it on a plate.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 16, 2019)

djdando said:


> Honest burgers new vegan burger is outstanding



Good on them for outsourcing to some expert vegan burger makers rather than an in-house half-arsed effort. They're spending extra cash to deliver something for their customers. And I say that as a militant meat eater.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 16, 2019)

djdando said:


> Honest burgers new vegan burger is outstanding



I never figured why a vegan, or vegetarian would want to eat an ersatz meat patty.
What's wrong with a nice fat juicy grilled mushroom ?

E2a is it possible some cannot forego conspicuous consumption of something instagrammable with a hefty price tag.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> I never figured why a vegan, or vegetarian would want to eat an ersatz meat patty.
> What's wrong with a nice juicy grilled mushroom ?


Nothing but they get boring after a while. And seeing as we live in a meat eating world, it's easier for people turning veggie/vegan to eat familiar looking/tasting food. I haven't eaten meat for decades but I enjoy eating vegan/veggie sausage sandwiches, burgers, mince or whatever as well as other non-meat foods. It's better to have more choice!

PS I have no interest in Instagramming anything I eat.


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2019)

I’d imagine for those veggies and vegans who would want to avoid all kinds of cross contamination however small, their burger being prepared in a vegan environment would be good news. You have to wonder how many omnivore restaurants offering veggie options have two sets of grills, ovens etc to ensure veggie food never gets near non-veggie food.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> I’d imagine for those veggies and vegans who would want to avoid all kinds of cross contamination however small, their burger being prepared in a vegan environment would be good news. You have to wonder how many omnivore restaurants offering veggie options have two sets of grills, ovens etc to ensure veggie food never gets near non-veggie food.


It's one of the reasons I'm rarely keen on eating veggie fast food in meat-tastic restaurants. The smell of cooking flesh can put me off a bit too.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Brixton village launches restaurant incubator
> 
> Brixton Village Launches Restaurant Incubator With Leading London Chefs



Jackson Boxer knows his onions. Comes from south London restaurant royalty (Dad ran a deli in Bonnington Square, brothet is the Frank of ‘Franks’, Grandmother is Arabella Boxer the cookery writer and he opened Brunswick House in Vauxhall).

(Edit to correct family relationships)


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Nothing but they get boring after a while. And seeing as we live in a meat eating world, it's easier for people turning veggie/vegan to eat familiar looking/tasting food. I haven't eaten meat for decades but I enjoy eating vegan/veggie sausage sandwiches, burgers, mince or whatever as well as other non-meat foods. It's better to have more choice!



Good point about the new converts but isn't the choice thing capitalist programming that could well do with binning ?



> PS I have no interest in Instagramming anything I eat.



Some do, just saying.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 16, 2019)

Winot said:


> Jackson Boxer knows his onions. Comes from south London restaurant royalty (Dad ran a deli in Bonnington Square, brothet is the Frank of ‘Franks’, Grandmother is Arabella Boxer the cookery writer and he opened Brunswick House in Vauxhall).
> 
> (Edit to correct family relationships)



Good to see that edit......I was a bit concerned for a minute....wasnt the grandmother known as Lady Arabella Stuart, youngest daughter of the eighteenth Earl of Moray before she married Mark Boxer - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Good to see that edit......I was a bit concerned for a minute....wasnt the grandmother known as Lady Arabella Stuart, youngest daughter of the eighteenth Earl of Moray before she married Mark Boxer - Wikipedia


I don't know any of these people but are there private schools/royalty/city boys etc involved? Most nu-Brixton ventures seem to be fired by these types.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Good to see that edit......I was a bit concerned for a minute....wasnt the grandmother known as Lady Arabella Stuart, youngest daughter of the eighteenth Earl of Moray before she married Mark Boxer - Wikipedia



From the streets


----------



## alex_ (Jan 17, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't know any of these people but are there private schools/royalty/city boys etc involved? Most nu-Brixton ventures seem to be fired by these types.



Almost certainly.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

Here's the Buzz awards for last year: 
Brixton Buzz food awards 2018 – our restaurant and cafe favourites from last year


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 17, 2019)

Winot said:


> From the streets



Sarcasm ? This article says the family home/farm is in rural West Sussex 
Two of London’s Hottest Chefs Will Open an Outer Hebrides Restaurant


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Sarcasm ? This article says the family home/farm is in rural West Sussex
> Two of London’s Hottest Chefs Will Open an Outer Hebrides Restaurant


They're flying food in from the Hebrides every day. Posh diners 1 Environment 0. 


> The restaurant interior — a “space which appears unpretentious from the outside, but feels considered and artful to inhabit” — will feature hand dyed linens, reclaimed antique French oak, and lime-washed walls, all designed to “reinforce the simplicity of approach.”


Ya. Totes. 



> I'll be overseeing the newborn, cooking an aquanautical menu largely inspired by my lifelong love affair with the Outer Hebrides


The aquawhat?


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 17, 2019)

aquadosh


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

What a load of pretentious rich-kid bollocks. 



> In the interview Boxer says the new restaurant was inspired by a “very, very drunken lunch” two summers ago at his mother’s home, Pound Farm, in West Sussex. One that involved oven- and hearth-roasted meats and fish, raw shellfish and salad and vegetables from the fields that surround the farm. St Leonard’s — named after the church on the same street but also the medieval hermetic saint who lived in a forest, who Boxer calls the “ face of Christianity” — will “attempt to create a high-summer afternoon in Sussex in a more urban setting.”
> 
> In a call with Eater this afternoon Boxer said that they were not in any way attempting to “reinvent the wheel” — that what they were doing was very “primal, simple, honest, delicious and accessible.” As well as the English south east, the restaurant will also take inspiration from the French south west, the region that has informed a number of dinners that Clarke has hosted under the brand Bastien
> 
> Classic cocktails, and an extensive spirit list, with an emphasis on the cognacs and armagnacs of south western France will also be available.


Brunswick House Chefs to Open New Shoreditch Restaurant


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 17, 2019)

editor said:


> What a load of pretentious rich-kid bollocks.
> 
> 
> Brunswick House Chefs to Open New Shoreditch Restaurant



 Hermeticism and posh restaurants do not really go hand in hand imho


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 18, 2019)

They seem to be rebranding a bit with new shops - more HONEST than Burger


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 18, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Good point about the new converts but isn't the choice thing capitalist programming that could well do with binning ?
> .



Not really. Point about moving on from capitalism to communism is not to reduce choice but to make it affordable for all.

I find some of the new vegetarian / vegan products interesting. I think it time to move on from idea that being vegetarian or vegan one must limit ones taste choices.

Food is a socially constructed thing. Its manipulating natural products. So I'm all for mass produced vegan/ vegetarian alternatives to the meat industry. Which in an era of climate change is harmful use of earth's resources.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2019)

More about the 'incubator programme' here. Brixton Village launches Brixton Kitchen, a ‘competition and incubator programme’ for foodie entrepreneurs

Gotta love the image. A fishmonger concept.


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 21, 2019)

editor said:


> More about the 'incubator programme' here. Brixton Village launches Brixton Kitchen, a ‘competition and incubator programme’ for foodie entrepreneurs
> 
> Gotta love the image. A fishmonger concept.


now why hasn't anyone thought of running a fishmongers stall in the market before


----------



## northeast (Jan 21, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> now why hasn't anyone thought of running a fishmongers stall in the market before


 To be fair they could be using that as an example of a successful concept that's worked in Brixton so what could the next one be!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> now why hasn't anyone thought of running a fishmongers stall in the market before


Wrong kind of "concept."


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2019)

northeast said:


> To be fair they could be using that as an example of a successful concept that's worked in Brixton so what could the next one be!


It's not a 'concept' though, is it? It's a traditional business that has been around for centuries.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 5, 2019)

There's been a fire on Brixton Hill at the Lisboa Grill, about 30 minutes ago. Just saw a video on Twitter from @food_pix


----------



## nick (Feb 5, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> There's been a fire on Brixton Hill at the Lisboa Grill, about 30 minutes ago. Just saw a video on Twitter from @food_pix



Noooo


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks pretty serious


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

If the prices aren't sky high this will prove very handy for me. 

La Fauxmagerie – the UK’s first vegan cheesemonger opens in Brixton Village, Friday 8th Feb


----------



## Twattor (Feb 7, 2019)

editor said:


> If the prices aren't sky high this will prove very handy for me.
> 
> La Fauxmagerie – the UK’s first vegan cheesemonger opens in Brixton Village, Friday 8th Feb


I wonder if it also does alcohol free champagne


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 7, 2019)

Good for them, but technically can it be called cheese? Under Codex "cheese" is a protected definition /pedant.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Good for them, but technically can it be called cheese? Under Codex "cheese" is a protected definition /pedant.


Pretty sure they can call it 'vegan cheese' if they want. Or Gary.

Vegan cheese renamed 'Gary' after dairy-lover's rant goes viral


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone know anything about this place on Atlantic Road? There's nowt online.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2019)

It's a Polish bar & restaurant.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 8, 2019)

If they sell Polish lager, preferably on tap, at a reasonable price ill be pleased with this addition.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 8, 2019)

It was the old Elephant Shoes shop wasn't it?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> It was the old Elephant Shoes shop wasn't it?


The very same!


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> It's a Polish bar & restaurant.


Haha. Ha. Hahaha. Ha.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 8, 2019)

editor said:


> If the prices aren't sky high this will prove very handy for me.
> 
> La Fauxmagerie – the UK’s first vegan cheesemonger opens in Brixton Village, Friday 8th Feb



Going by the prices their suppliers charge online, which seem to be around £50-60 a kilo, this looks like it's definitely aimed at the luxury end of the market.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Going by the prices their suppliers charge online, which seem to be around £50-60 a kilo, this looks like it's definitely aimed at the luxury end of the market.


I figured that. Shame. It would be great if Brixton had an affordable deli specialising in vegan food.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 8, 2019)

editor said:


> I figured that. Shame. It would be great if Brixton had an affordable deli specialising in vegan food.


Given that our local greengrocers has just been handed a 100% rent rise the chances of that look slim.... More likely we'll be coughing up a pound for a single orange before long.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 9, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Given that our local greengrocers has just been handed a 100% rent rise the chances of that look slim.... More likely we'll be coughing up a pound for a single orange before long.


Oranges currently 4 for £1 in most Brixton greengrocers.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Oranges currently 4 for £1 in most Brixton greengrocers.



Ru talking about the market stalls? Not the same as shops.

As far as I know cuppa tee is further up Brixton Road. He is talking about the shops half way up towards Oval.

In Loughborough Junction a local shop I use has also been recently handed a 100% rent increase. He may call it a day as it could make his business not feasible.

Why landlords think they can just hand out 100% rent increases is the problem.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Ru talking about the market stalls? Not the same as shops.



Shops. In Electric Avenue.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Oranges currently 4 for £1 in most Brixton greengrocers.



These are the big navel oranges we are talking about, fat juicy ones, currently retailing at £1 for 3 or 50p for a single, anyway I was visualising a future dystopian yuppie orange market as seen in zone 1 London or Manhattan not SW9 in the present time.



Gramsci said:


> Ru talking about the market stalls? Not the same as shops.
> 
> As far as I know cuppa tee is further up Brixton Road. He is talking about the shops half way up towards Oval.
> 
> ...



Gramsci is correct here the shops at the bottom end of Brixton Rd, and the increasing number of food outlets catering for lunchtime trade from the Kennington Park business centre is at least partly  responsible for the rent rises, the lady in Chelsea Fruit and Veg said the landlord has looked at rent levels and decided to ramp his up. We have recently lost the cobblers and a kinky underwear/body shaper outlet...both have become sandwich shops.  Obviously the margins on prepared food are better than retail.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> These are the big navel oranges we are talking about, fat juicy ones, currently retailing at £1 for 3 or 50p for a single, anyway I was visualising a future dystopian yuppie orange market as seen in zone 1 London or Manhattan not SW9 in the present time.
> 
> 
> 
> Gramsci is correct here the shops at the bottom end of Brixton Rd, and the increasing number of food outlets catering for lunchtime trade from the Kennington Park business centre is at least partly  responsible for the rent rises, the lady in Chelsea Fruit and Veg said the landlord has looked at rent levels and decided to ramp his up. We have recently lost the cobblers and a kinky underwear/body shaper outlet...both have become sandwich shops.  Obviously the margins on prepared food are better than retail.



It could be something similar starting to happen in LJ. I was surprised the gentrification was reaching LJ as there are still some empty shops. There are a couple of private flat developments gone up in LJ. After being empty for a long time slowly filling up. Potentially more in the pipeline as more developers are assembling land to build on. So maybe some landlords see change coming to areas further out from central Brixton.

I use the Mediterranean deli at Oval end of Brixton road sometimes on way to work. They are really nice and notice they prepare a lot of take away food in morning. Fits in with what you say. They aren't cheap though. So I don'tuse them that often.

Landlords have a parasitical realationship with ordinary working people/ small family run business. They push to see how much money they can extract from them for doing nothing themselves. Living off the hard labour of others. If your area is "improving" they think they can extract more from you. Your hard work counts for nothing for these parasites.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Just trier some of the vegan cheeses. Some were really tasty. No idea of the prices mind, so my enthusiasm may evaporate if they're super pricey. 

Apparently someone has threatened to sue the shop for using the word cheese.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Just trier some of the vegan cheeses. Some were really tasty. No idea of the prices mind, so my enthusiasm may evaporate if they're super pricey.
> 
> Apparently someone has threatened to sue the shop for using the word cheese.


went in on Sunday, it was everything you would expect of the new wave of Brixton Market people, young, middle class and full of enthusiasm for their product. price is comparable to high end cheese's (£5.25 for 125g) fits in nicely with the Desperately Ella or whatever she's called. as a cheese alternative I was disappointed (not tasting like cheese at all) as a taste it was good. they also have vegan honey mainly made from agave syrup


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> went in on Sunday, it was everything you would expect of the new wave of Brixton Market people, young, middle class and full of enthusiasm for their product. price is comparable to high end cheese's (£5.25 for 125g) fits in nicely with the Desperately Ella or whatever she's called. as a cheese alternative I was disappointed (not tasting like cheese at all) as a taste it was good. they also have vegan honey mainly made from agave syrup



I get vegan honey ( agave syrup) from Nour Cash and Carry. I was surprised but honey is not vegan.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> went in on Sunday, it was everything you would expect of the new wave of Brixton Market people, young, middle class and full of enthusiasm for their product. price is comparable to high end cheese's (£5.25 for 125g) fits in nicely with the Desperately Ella or whatever she's called. as a cheese alternative I was disappointed (not tasting like cheese at all) as a taste it was good. they also have vegan honey mainly made from agave syrup


The two young women who run it are from the Rhondda which is not an area I immediately associate with the middle classes. Shame they're as expensive as you say though.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 13, 2019)

Is £2 a fair price for a cup of hot water and lemon?

Been posted before but worth reading to bring home the reality of what it means to run a small business selling food and drink.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 13, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I get vegan honey ( agave syrup) from Nour Cash and Carry. I was surprised but honey is not vegan.


I should have put the "honey" in quotation marks


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 13, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Is £2 a fair price for a cup of hot water and lemon?
> 
> Been posted before but worth reading to bring home the reality of what it means to run a small business selling food and drink.


the problem with that article is that it doesn't say if she just had the hot water and lemon, if it was then I think charging her is fair enough, if she had other things then I don't think she should have been charged. (sweeping generalisations alert) In my experience cafe's and restaurants that are in heavy tourist area's tend/have to maximise everything as there is very little in the way of repeat customers, whereas those who aren't tend to be more aware of the need for repeat customers and are more flexible


----------



## discobastard (Feb 13, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> the problem with that article is that it doesn't say if she just had the hot water and lemon, if it was then I think charging her is fair enough, if she had other things then I don't think she should have been charged. (sweeping generalisations alert) In my experience cafe's and restaurants that are in heavy tourist area's tend/have to maximise everything as there is very little in the way of repeat customers, whereas those who aren't tend to be more aware of the need for repeat customers and are more flexible


I think it can be assumed from the original review that this is all she ordered.

_This place is absolutely awful. I went out for afternoon tea with some friends and I was on a tight budget. I ordered hot water and a slice of lemon which, firstly, did not arrive on time with all my friends cake and drinks. I was then charged £2 for the hot water and a thin slice of lemon. When I asked why I was being charged so much for some water the waiter rudely said "well, do you know how much a lemon costs?" Yes, its definitely not £2. He then went on to wrongly inform me that a 'pot of tea for one' (which is what I was charged for) is the same price as a lemon. To show just how ridiculous this is, my friend ordered a slice of chocolate cake which was £1.90._


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 13, 2019)

The reviewer sounds like a proper knob.

Imagine her cup of hot water not arriving on time with all her friends cake!


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 13, 2019)

looking at the cafe's website it seems her friend got a bargain at £1.90 for the slice of cake as they normally charge £3.90 methinks someone's telling porkies


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

From the Telegraph - *UK's first vegan 'cheese' monger is misleading customers, dairy industry complains*



> The dairy industry is taking action against the first vegan cheese monger, arguing that calling plant-based products “cheese” is “misleading”.
> 
> La Fauxmagerie, which opened in Brixton, South London, sells artisan cheese made from plant-based sources such as coconut oil and blended cashews.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> From the Telegraph - *UK's first vegan 'cheese' monger is misleading customers, dairy industry complains*



Don't think this will have an adverse effect on their takings.....btw I got these in the Coop today.......


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2019)

Just a heads up for Gramsci and happyshopper
My OH went into Wholefoods Market in glasshouse street to research prices
1 normal Jaffa style orange retails at 79p
1 small bag of red lentils £1.60 ( Same bag in Noors 69p IIRC)


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't think normal people shop in either Wholefoods Market or Glasshouse street for sensible prices!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> I don't think normal people shop in either Wholefoods Market or Glasshouse street for sensible prices!



Agreed but it's always busy and doesn't look like closing...
Probably only a matter of time before they rock up here cos the number of 'normal people' is certainly dwindling.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

Vegan pop up 
Serendip Supper Club by Pol Boy – a monthly vegan BYOB pop up at Brixton Pound Cafe, starts 2nd Mar 2019


----------



## alex_ (Feb 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Just a heads up for Gramsci and happyshopper
> My OH went into Wholefoods Market in glasshouse street to research prices
> 1 normal Jaffa style orange retails at 79p
> 1 small bag of red lentils £1.60 ( Same bag in Noors 69p IIRC)



There is a reason it’s called wholepaycheque


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Just a heads up for Gramsci and happyshopper
> My OH went into Wholefoods Market in glasshouse street to research prices
> 1 normal Jaffa style orange retails at 79p
> 1 small bag of red lentils £1.60 ( Same bag in Noors 69p IIRC)



I use that shop occasionally. It does have everything if you can find it. It appears to be busy but given the shop has a large footprint I don't understand how it breaks even on that site.

Glasshouse Street is right next to Piccadilly and benefits from bemused tourists who come to to see Eros. That is the only reason the Trocadero survives.

The animal rights protestors outside UGG shop are always entertaining.

The best place for your OH to visit is the Japanese shop in Brewer street just around the corner from Wholefoods Market in Glasshouse street.Turn right up Air street to Brewer Street.

Its a genuine Japanese shop run by Japanese. With a lot of Japanese going there.

Best cheap Tofu and my partner says the Green Tea ( imported directly from Japan) is the best she has tasted.

Tofu is cheap and very good. Only buy it there now.

Also has seaweed and other exotic foods. Bought the seaweed but haven't worked out what to do with it yet.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I use that shop occasionally. It does have everything it you can find it. It appears to be busy but given the shop has a large footprint I don't understand how it breaks even on that site.
> 
> Glasshouse Street is right next to Piccadilly and benefits from bemused tourists who come to to see Eros. That is the only reason the Trocadero survives.
> 
> ...


She works quite close to there and visits the Japan Shop sometimes, I got a bollocking for buying a cheapo tea pot for her when she really wanted one of their cast iron ones


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2019)

Not really surprised that vegan cheese is expensive if it’s made from cashew nuts and coconut oil. Both are pricey ingredients.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Vegan pop up
> Serendip Supper Club by Pol Boy – a monthly vegan BYOB pop up at Brixton Pound Cafe, starts 2nd Mar 2019


I know someone who would like to sample this but it's a bit expensive
there is a pay what you can afford option but not sure how this pans out in reality
grateful for any advice but the app isn't an option.....so how does one proceed ?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> I know someone who would like to sample this but it's a bit expensive
> there is a pay what you can afford option but not sure how this pans out in reality
> grateful for any advice but the app isn't an option.....so how does one proceed ?


Drop them a line, I guess.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Drop them a line, I guess.


Thx


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

Great news! Brixton is getting another much needed restaurant in the old laundry next to the Villaaage.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2019)

Queen's Head goes totally vegan.

The Queen’s Head in Brixton goes 100% vegan, with animal-free beers and food


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 26, 2019)

New Italian restaurant - Maremma - corner Brixton Water Lane/Arlingford Rd - Tuscan food their speciality. Theres been a lot of work to the corner site which was a sort of cafe/restaurant that no one went to (it was actually a cover for a club in the basement).



Being just down the road from Piglets it will probably be priced similarly so a 'high days and holidays' place for me.

I miss the chinese that has never reopened and Gingers fish and chip shop that used to be where Khans is IIRC (big I with my dodgy memory).

I wonder if Italian sheepdog will actually be on the menu !


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

lordnoise said:


> New Italian restaurant - Maremma - corner Brixton Water Lane/Arlingford Rd - Tuscan food their speciality. Theres been a lot of work to the corner site which was a sort of cafe/restaurant that no one went to (it was actually a cover for a club in the basement).
> 
> View attachment 163067
> 
> ...


Sounds well lah de lah with its 'Executive Head Chef':



> Taking over the iconic Montego Inn in Brixton is the team behind London Cooking Project with Executive Head Chef Alice Staple and Head Chef Dominique Goltinger, to bring you a new neighbourhood Italian restaurant, Maremma.


Not for the non-quintessential oiks either:


> Wine, none of which are represented yet in the UK, salumi, cheese and olive oil will be imported directly from specially selected Tuscan suppliers so guests can enjoy produce quintessential to the region.


Gentrification ahoy!


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 26, 2019)

By the looks of the fancy original looking window arrangement the premises were originally aimed at some sort of posh customer ed!


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

lordnoise said:


> By the looks of the fancy original looking window arrangement the premises were originally aimed at some sort of posh customer ed!


Oh I dunno. Even some of the most basic shops had fancy frontages back in Victorian times.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 26, 2019)

I went in there when it was on its last legs  - a sad visit as a lack of local interest at the time meant it made no money and the quality of the food suffered ... 
Anyone able to find out what the Maremma was originally ...


----------



## Rushy (Feb 26, 2019)

Was that built as an eel and pie shop? I thought it was originally the Theatre Restaurant. Built when Brixton was the flashy entertainment and shopping district of London. Before falling on tougher times.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks Rushy - that makes sense to me ...


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

lordnoise said:


> Thanks Rushy - that makes sense to me ...


You can find plenty of examples of relatively well appointed shops selling to the working classes. Many Victorians traders were very shop proud and there were plenty of _actual_ artisans around capable of building to a good standard.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes theres no doubt that Brixton was a socially well mixed neighborhood pre 60s and 70s ...


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 26, 2019)

lordnoise said:


> New Italian restaurant - Maremma - corner Brixton Water Lane/Arlingford Rd - Tuscan food their speciality. Theres been a lot of work to the corner site which was a sort of cafe/restaurant that no one went to (it was actually a cover for a club in the basement).
> I wonder if Italian sheepdog will actually be on the menu ! View attachment 163068



Isn't Maremma north of Rome too? New owners drink at the Canton.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 26, 2019)

21st Century equivalent of Youngs Pie and Mash shop - pity its in Independence, Ohio ...


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 163284


Just walked past Eat of Eden in the Villarge  and had to stop and ask if I could take a photo of this food, it looked absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Just walked past Eat of Eden in the Villarge  and had to stop and ask if I could take a photo of this food, it looked absolutely fabulous.



Its Vegan. My partner is vegan and thinks the food is very good. Its not to pricey. Lack of seating unfortunately. When we were there it was doing a lot of take aways.


----------



## Yage (Mar 1, 2019)

New Goan place now open at 126 Acre Lane.

Couldn’t really read the name. I had the prawn curry with rice and chutney for £9 and it was excellent.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 1, 2019)

That menu sounds very reasonably priced, more so when you look at the curry itself which looks decent enough.


----------



## ash (Mar 1, 2019)

Yage said:


> New Goan place now open at 126 Acre Lane.
> 
> Couldn’t really read the name. I had the prawn curry with rice and chutney for £9 and it was excellent.


Interesting - do you know if it’s open lunchtimes


----------



## Yage (Mar 1, 2019)

ash said:


> Interesting - do you know if it’s open lunchtimes


Indeed it is! I was there about 2pm


----------



## ash (Mar 1, 2019)

Yage said:


> Indeed it is! I was there about 2pm


Oh will give it a go - interesting use of Beef on the menu as I don’t suppose they are allowed to cook with it in Goa. Prices are very reasonable.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 1, 2019)

ill give it a goa too


----------



## Yage (Mar 1, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That menu sounds very reasonably priced, more so when you look at the curry itself which looks decent enough.


It was a good size portion and tasted very fresh. The lady serving was very pleasant and threw in the home made chutney for free. 

That site has seen a number of ventures try and fail over the years. I’d love to see this one stay.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 2, 2019)

ash said:


> Oh will give it a go - interesting use of Beef on the menu as I don’t suppose they are allowed to cook with it in Goa. Prices are very reasonable.


Was just in Goa and they do eat beef and pork but mainly chicken and seafood. Will definitely check this place out as Goan food is amazing.


----------



## ash (Mar 2, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Was just in Goa and they do eat beef and pork but mainly chicken and seafood. Will definitely check this place out as Goan food is amazing.


We were in India decades ago and I thought it was illegal to slaughter cows and eat beef. I know Goans are Christian not Hindu - maybe they are more flexible with rules about cows these days (or I have got it wrong) . The only food I remember from Goa was a very runny egg curry but I was vegetarian in those days so missed the options of all the amazing seafood !!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 2, 2019)

ash said:


> We were in India decades ago and I thought it was illegal to slaughter cows and eat beef. I know Goans are Christian not Hindu - maybe they are more flexible with rules about cows these days (or I have got it wrong) . The only food I remember from Goa was a very runny egg curry but I was vegetarian in those days so missed the options of all the amazing seafood !!


It is in lots of states but not Goa.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 2, 2019)

There's a new restaurant in Pop called "Roe". I know this because it was featured in the FT's How To Spend It magazine. Peak gentrification ?

Ambitious seafood makes a splash in south London


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 2, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> ill give it a goa too



Ain't goin' to give it a Goa.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 3, 2019)

ash said:


> Oh will give it a go - interesting use of Beef on the menu as I don’t suppose they are allowed to cook with it in Goa. Prices are very reasonable.


I was in Panjim last month, and very surprised to see beef on the menu in a couple of restaurants.
Later, in Kerala, I was even more surprised to see beef butchers operating openly and without fuss.

The sort of fundamentalist Hinduism that’s holding sway over much of the ‘cow belt’ doesn’t seem to be gaining much traction in the South.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> There's a new restaurant in Pop called "Roe". I know this because it was featured in the FT's How To Spend It magazine. Peak gentrification ?
> 
> Ambitious seafood makes a splash in south London


Another plucky local start-up gets given a break at the community hub that is Pop Brixton. Oh no wait....


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> There's a new restaurant in Pop called "Roe". I know this because it was featured in the FT's How To Spend It magazine. Peak gentrification ?
> 
> Ambitious seafood makes a splash in south London


"_The sleek interior at Roe, the latest addition to foodie destination Pop Brixton_"

Whatever happened to the community hub it was supposed to be?


----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2019)

Good sit down pizza for me and my two girls in Brixton/West Norwood on a Sunday?
Don't know if lunch or tea yet. Suitable for a 9 and 15 year old. They always want to go to Pizza Express but I'm bored of it, what else is good?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2019)

ringo said:


> Good sit down pizza for me and my two girls in Brixton/West Norwood on a Sunday?
> Don't know if lunch or tea yet. Suitable for a 9 and 15 year old. They always want to go to Pizza Express but I'm bored of it, what else is good?


There’s the new 400 Rabbits place on West Norwood High St. I’ve not been in but heard it’s good. Looks nice from the outside. Was going to check it out today but my brother’s cancelled on me  I might try it later anyway.


----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2019)

I'd seen that, thanks for the reminder.
The teenager says yes [emoji1303]


----------



## Yage (Mar 23, 2019)

colacubes said:


> There’s the new 400 Rabbits place on West Norwood High St. I’ve not been in but heard it’s good. Looks nice from the outside. Was going to check it out today but my brother’s cancelled on me  I might try it later anyway.


Mmmm... rabbits...


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2019)

colacubes said:


> There’s the new 400 Rabbits place on West Norwood High St. I’ve not been in but heard it’s good. Looks nice from the outside. Was going to check it out today but my brother’s cancelled on me  I might try it later anyway.


It's really good. Nice sough dough bases and one of the best tomato sauces I've had on a pizza. Good selection of beer and wine too, and not that pricey.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 2, 2019)

ringo said:


> It's really good. Nice sough dough bases and one of the best tomato sauces I've had on a pizza. Good selection of beer and wine too, and not that pricey.


I couldn’t get in the other night because it was a 40 minute wait and my dining companion insisted we find somewhere else. So we went to the Garden Bistro and I have to say it was great. Really good pizza. Can’t believe it’s been open in WN for 5 years and I’ve never been [emoji849]

Will be trying Rabbits too but been to the CP one.


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2019)

I've never been to the Garden Bistro, will have to try it


----------



## discobastard (Apr 3, 2019)

ringo said:


> I've never been to the Garden Bistro, will have to try it


I had the bolognese pizza and it was great. Better than Franco Manca, as good as 400 Rabbits. And the couple on the next table had a huge platter of meats and cheeses which looked amazing. 

Also v friendly - you’ll enjoy it!


----------



## Winot (Apr 3, 2019)

Two new openings on Acre Lane. What was Opus has reopened as the Beast of Brixton café (run by the people who run the cocktail bar on the floor above). Haven’t been in yet.

Aries bakery has also opened a few doors down (the other side of Branksome Road). Nowhere to sit but sells takeaway coffee as well as very good (but not cheap) posh bread and pastries.

Not sure if there are enough customers for these two and for Blank on the other side of the road.


----------



## Yage (Apr 4, 2019)

Winot said:


> Two new openings on Acre Lane. What was Opus has reopened as the Beast of Brixton café (run by the people who run the cocktail bar on the floor above). Haven’t been in yet.
> 
> Aries bakery has also opened a few doors down (the other side of Branksome Road). Nowhere to sit but sells takeaway coffee as well as very good (but not cheap) posh bread and pastries.
> 
> Not sure if there are enough customers for these two and for Blank on the other side of the road.


Saw the Beast place was open today. Will pop in tomorrow as I work close. 

Blank is always busy with people on their laptops. I don’t like their coffee (but I don’t really like coffee!). I tried their vegan sausage roll and can confirm I prefer real animal flavour. Nice place though.

Have noticed Sams Cafe has started doing panini, which is basically a hot squashed baguette for a quid more. I do like Sams though. The size of their baked potatoes have been compared to my gigantic bald head. Those potatoes are clearly genetically modified!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2019)

ringo said:


> I've never been to the Garden Bistro, will have to try it



It's really rather lovely.  We've only been a few times and not for ages but it's gaijinboy's favourite.


----------



## Yage (Apr 5, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> It's really rather lovely.  We've only been a few times and not for ages but it's gaijinboy's favourite.


Is that the place in West Norwood?


----------



## Yage (Apr 5, 2019)

I went to the place that has replaced “oh, puss” and it’s a coffee shop that also does sandwiches at £6.50. The sandwiches didn’t look very good. I did not try the sandwiches.


----------



## Winot (Apr 5, 2019)

Yage said:


> I went to the place that has replaced “oh, puss” and it’s a coffee shop that also does sandwiches at £6.50. The sandwiches didn’t look very good. I did not try the sandwiches.



Bloody hell!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 5, 2019)

Yage said:


> Is that the place in West Norwood?



yes


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

And so the Village continues to gentrify 

Brixton Village announces winners of the 2019 Brixton Kitchen competition


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 10, 2019)

Blank is good - when Iived down the road I used to go regularly. Good Kiwi lad too


----------



## cuppa tee (May 4, 2019)

Wing Tai is stocking some wicked instant curry sauce concentrates ATM
Great for fans of curry sauce and chips takeaway style without stepping outdoors
Iceland steak cut oven chips are a good option if you don't have a chip pan...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.........


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 9, 2019)

May be wrong thread, but Elm Park Tavern is changing hands as of Monday 15 July. Just walked past and saw the sign up. Staff staying


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm hearing that the Cambria is in trouble. Electricity supply has been cut off so they've hired in a noisy generator outside.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 10, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> May be wrong thread, but Elm Park Tavern is changing hands as of Monday 15 July. Just walked past and saw the sign up. Staff staying



This was been run by same crowd behind the King and Co on Clapham Park Road, right? 

If it was anything like that place, its maybe a good job its changing hands. I once overheard the bearded bellend who manages the King an Co whinging that drinkers in the Elm Park Tavern didn't understand or appreciate all their fancy, expensive beer. Sounds like they threw in the towel .


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 10, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> This was been run by same crowd behind the King and Co on Clapham Park Road, right?
> 
> If it was anything like that place, its maybe a good job its changing hands. I once overheard the bearded bellend who manages the King an Co whinging that drinkers in the Elm Park Tavern didn't understand or appreciate all their fancy, expensive beer. Sounds like they threw in the towel .



It was always really busy whenever I went in/past. During the week and weekends.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 10, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> This was been run by same crowd behind the King and Co on Clapham Park Road, right?
> 
> If it was anything like that place, its maybe a good job its changing hands. I once overheard the bearded bellend who manages the King an Co whinging that drinkers in the Elm Park Tavern didn't understand or appreciate all their fancy, expensive beer. Sounds like they threw in the towel .





shakespearegirl said:


> It was always really busy whenever I went in/past. During the week and weekends.



They recently started shutting Mondays, for the summer.

It was not super quiet but not as busy as perhaps they'd have liked during early week.

I actually prefer a quiet boozer most days


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hand in Hand is closing down


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Jul 10, 2019)

July 27th and August 10th are the two shindigs to say goodbye to the Hand in Hand

sorry my facebook link didn't work


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2019)

Louisgwinn24 said:


> July 27th and August 10th are the two shindigs to say goodbye to the Hand in Hand
> 
> sorry my facebook link didn't work


Ah, they've set it to private.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2019)

wrong thread.


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Aug 1, 2019)

I walked past Dip&Flip today, shutters were down....


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2019)

Louisgwinn24 said:


> I walked past Dip&Flip today, shutters were down....


The only people that ever made that place a success was Kaff. And then the landlords got greedy. I can't say DipnFlip offered anything that appealed to me.

This looks like an advert for gluttony


----------



## MissL (Aug 7, 2019)

from one shit chain to another... Dip & Flip closes Brixton restaurant


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2019)

MissL said:


> from one shit chain to another... Dip & Flip closes Brixton restaurant


I've just added a piece here: Brixton’s Dip & Flip closes after three years to be replaced by Tequila Mockingbird cocktail bar

Seeing as so many restaurants seem to seamlessly be turning into bars/clubs as well (e.g. The Chip Shop/Rum Kitchen), I've renamed the title of the thread to include bar/pub news.


----------



## dbs1fan (Aug 7, 2019)

What's happening with The Lounge these days? Opening times seem to be erratic and it appears to have a shrinking customer base.


----------



## nick (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm sure it's a place that I would never want to go to  (and they wouldn't want my demographic) but...
i kind of like the cheap "tequila mockingbird" pun


----------



## aka (Aug 10, 2019)

Morley's on Brixton Hill, been shuttered for a couple of months now.  No longer on their website.  No agent sign up yet.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 10, 2019)

aka said:


> Morley's on Brixton Hill, been shuttered for a couple of months now.  No longer on their website.  No agent sign up yet.



Think the one opposite Streatham station is also shut now as when I went past the other day there was an ominous bit of paper stuck to it that looked like a possession order


----------



## aka (Aug 12, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Think the one opposite Streatham station is also shut now as when I went past the other day there was an ominous bit of paper stuck to it that looked like a possession order


That one's not on the website either.  Central-south's been hollowed out; denied Morley's chicken!


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2019)

aka said:


> Morley's on Brixton Hill, been shuttered for a couple of months now.  No longer on their website.  No agent sign up yet.


The Coldharbour Lane one is still open, not that I'm ever tempted.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 12, 2019)

aka said:


> That one's not on the website either.  Central-south's been hollowed out; denied Morley's chicken!



I will take a closer look when I have more time


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 13, 2019)

Anyone following the Duke of Edinburgh licensing issue?

Historic Brixton pub warns that licence objections could close it


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Anyone following the Duke of Edinburgh licensing issue?
> 
> Historic Brixton pub warns that licence objections could close it


It's a familiar story - new demanding neighbours + busier pub = objections ahoy -   but I doubt that they'll actually close.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 13, 2019)

editor said:


> It's a familiar story - new demanding neighbours + busier pub = objections ahoy -   but I doubt that they'll actually close.


Though of course it could be long term existing neighbours + busier pub + enough is enough. I would suspect this is more likely  

I and other neighbours had discussions with the then owners of The Duke, Pubs and Bars exactly 13 years ago about the new licensing laws and what their effect might be on the immediate neighbours. We had cause for concern way back then and the bar was much less busy. So this is not a new thing for the Duke and it’s neighbours, new or otherwise.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2019)

This is a bit confusing but it appears to be a planning application for a Gourmet Pizza on Atlantic Road. Can anyone clarify?
Coldharbour Lane, London, SW9 8LQ (Coldharbour) Representations by: 02/08/2019

links to 

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Online application- 22.07.19.pdf

And the ropey drawing


----------



## alex_ (Aug 15, 2019)

editor said:


> This is a bit confusing but it appears to be a planning application for a Gourmet Pizza on Atlantic Road. Can anyone clarify?
> Coldharbour Lane, London, SW9 8LQ (Coldharbour) Representations by: 02/08/2019
> 
> links to
> ...



This is weird, Brixton has great, cheap pizza places. This feels a bit like someone doesn’t understand what is already here.

Ps their cheapest pizza is 1.25 more than Franco manca’s more expensive ! And nearly 2x their cheapest !

Anyway, also Walton laundry The Laundry sees Walton Lodge on Coldharbour Lane turning into an all day neighbourhood brasserie and bar | Latest news | Hot Dinners


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 15, 2019)

I’m a bit lost as I thought that the number of A3/4 food and drink licenses was only allowed up to a certain quota in order not to saturate a confined area such as Brixton ? How can Brixton Bar and Grill apply to turn the old ‘ The Baron ‘ menswear Unit originally at 23 Atlantic Road into a A3 Unit from a A1 ?


----------



## ricbake (Aug 16, 2019)

And another one....
NZ wine expert Mel Brown to open Brixton wine shop and bistro


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2019)

ricbake said:


> And another one....
> NZ wine expert Mel Brown to open Brixton wine shop and bistro



She doesn't seem linked with the NZ wine shop in Pop either.

These Kiwi wine retailers!


----------



## alex_ (Aug 16, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> She doesn't seem linked with the NZ wine shop in Pop either.
> 
> These Kiwi wine retailers!



Err

“The neighbourhood bistro and bar will take over the old Walton Lodge Laundry site on Coldharbour Lane.

Owner Melanie Brown has bags of experience in the business as well as being already involved in the area. Brown - who you may know from her wine bar, The New Zealand Wine Cellar in nearby Pop Brixton”


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2019)

Lambeth Boy said:


> I’m a bit lost as I thought that the number of A3/4 food and drink licenses was only allowed up to a certain quota in order not to saturate a confined area such as Brixton ? How can Brixton Bar and Grill apply to turn the old ‘ The Baron ‘ menswear Unit originally at 23 Atlantic Road into a A3 Unit from a A1 ?



The government undermined local planning by changing the rules. "Permitted Development Rights" since 2015 allow change of use to A3 from retail use.

Owner still has to put in planning application for things like ventilation etc. But change of use is ok under Permitted Development Rights.

3 points to consider when applying for a change of use from A1 to A3 | MZAs Planning | Planning Permission without the Headaches

More to the point is the grey area between A3 and late night drinking entertainment.

The Chip Shop is example.

Once the offices of Brixton Cultural Archives. When they moved change of use to take away. Chip shop came as restaurant. Got drinks license. Basically operates as a music / drinks establishment but technically still a chip shop. Which is of course bollox.

In reality the local residential community has little real say in how the neighborhood develops. Even less now Brixton BID runs Brixton in partnership with Lambeth Council.

Lack of democratic oversight and community say has increased in Brixton area. Not all Councils fault. 

Councils have been cut and eviscerated by Tory governments. So don't have the staff to respond to residents queries on planning and licensing issues. Basically business and property owners can get away with a lot if so minded. 

Combination of Tory governments property owner friendly policies, A New Labour Council who love the Nu Brixton, BID concept that business should run areas.

Brixton BID really irritate me. Its like they run area and I should be grateful.

Ordinary Joe who lives around area has less and less real say.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Err
> 
> “The neighbourhood bistro and bar will take over the old Walton Lodge Laundry site on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> Owner Melanie Brown has bags of experience in the business as well as being already involved in the area. Brown - who you may know from her wine bar, The New Zealand Wine Cellar in nearby Pop Brixton”



In my defence I read this at the pub so clearly missed key details


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The government undermined local planning by changing the rules. "Permitted Development Rights" since 2015 allow change of use to A3 from retail use.
> 
> Owner still has to put in planning application for things like ventilation etc. But change of use is ok under Permitted Development Rights.
> 
> ...



BID is basically a Labour operation too - the chair even endorsed Labour in the Coldharbour election last year.

Which is to be expected, since Labour is so dominant, but it does grate a bit


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2019)

ricbake said:


> And another one....
> NZ wine expert Mel Brown to open Brixton wine shop and bistro


Can someone explain the term banquettes?
According to Wikipedia it sounds not merely  pretentious, but positively threatening:

Noun. banquette (plural *banquettes*) (military) A narrow area behind a defensive wall's parapet elevated above its terreplein and used by defenders to shoot at attackers. A bench built into a wall, especially (military) one built into a wall of a defensive trench, used for sitting and for shooting at attackers.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 17, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Can someone explain the term banquettes?
> According to Wikipedia it sounds not merely  pretentious, but positively threatening:
> 
> Noun. banquette (plural *banquettes*) (military) A narrow area behind a defensive wall's parapet elevated above its terreplein and used by defenders to shoot at attackers. A bench built into a wall, especially (military) one built into a wall of a defensive trench, used for sitting and for shooting at attackers.


pretentious name for a long bench seated at a communal table


----------



## alex_ (Aug 17, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> pretentious name for a long bench seated at a communal table



It’s a way of packing more people into the space, as tables and chairs require more space


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks like this development on on Electric Lane is going ahead. I know it was discussed here and know that it involves booze (obvs) and food, but can anyone remember more details?


----------



## northeast (Aug 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Looks like this development on on Electric Lane is going ahead. I know it was discussed here and know that it involves booze (obvs) and food, but can anyone remember more details?
> 
> View attachment 181376



This the thing you where thinking of

18/01556/FUL	 |			  Installation of 3 external condenser units on the roof, 1 air handing supply unit, 1 kitchen extract fan, 1 general supply fan and filter.				  |																	  Units On Electric Lane Located Rear Of 427 Brixton Road London SW9


----------



## alex_ (Aug 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Looks like this development on on Electric Lane is going ahead. I know it was discussed here and know that it involves booze (obvs) and food, but can anyone remember more details?
> 
> View attachment 181376



Meatliqor ?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

northeast said:


> This the thing you where thinking of
> 
> 18/01556/FUL	 |			  Installation of 3 external condenser units on the roof, 1 air handing supply unit, 1 kitchen extract fan, 1 general supply fan and filter.				  |																	  Units On Electric Lane Located Rear Of 427 Brixton Road London SW9


Yeah that''s the one. Right in step with the times with MEAT written all over it.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 19, 2019)

It looks like it is one of Mr Page's
David Page: The restaurateur learning fast as rivals struggle
Looks like he has a thing for Brixton
And from Company House
David Michael PAGE Date of birth June 1952
is director of
*MADE OF DOUGH *LTD. (09543017)
WISE FOOD LIMITED (10349076)
FM 111 LIMITED (10206678)
THE REAL GREEK INTERNATIONAL LIMITED (10046193)
*FRANCO MANCA INTERNATIONAL LIMITED* (10046393)
FIXED RESTAURANTS LIMITED (09835975)
*MARKET ROW BRIXTON *LTD (09739230) Company status Dissolved
PUTNEY BEACH LIMITED (09715471)
THE OLD BOYS CLUB LTD (09512043)
10DAS LIMITED (08910978)
CAFE PITFIELD LIMITED (08911010)
FM6 LIMITED (08785324)
*NANBAN* (HACKNEY) LTD (08575869) Company status Dissolved
FM98 LTD LIMITED (08422451)
SOHOHO LTD (08320100) Company status Dissolved
*CHILLBOX UK LTD* (08119214)
WISHBONE BRIXTON LTD (07965870)
THE FULHAM SHORE PLC (07973930)
KEFI LTD (07632744)
*MEATAILER LIMITED (07555270)*
*FRANCO MANCA 2 UK LIMITED* (07045067)
SOPHIE AND MAY LTD (07440537) Company status Dissolved
*FRANCO MANCA HOLDINGS LIMITED* (06690296)
ROCCA (2015) LIMITED (06576349)


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

ricbake said:


> It looks like it is one of Mr Page's
> David Page: The restaurateur learning fast as rivals struggle


Ah, the trials and tribulations of the super rich boss paying the minimum wage.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2019)

Amazing news. The startlingly original Black Bear Burger are coming to Brixton Village, direct from Canary Wharf/Shoreditch.

Insert ghastly dripping pile of excess burger here:









> Black Bear Burger, which has been slinging buns in Giant Robot in Canary Wharf, is opening its first proper restaurant in Brixton Village this autumn. The Brixton outpost of BBB will serve up the same signature burgers, made from grass-fed and dry-aged British beef, as well sides like skin-on fries, poutine, chicken wings and nuggets with buffalo and blue cheese sauce.
> 
> It’ll also be home to some new dishes like chicken and vegan burgers, brisket spring rolls and smoked BBQ specials. And for the first time, Black Bear Burger will serve booze, so you can sip on cocktails, beer jugs and shot skis alongside your buns.



Black Bear Burger Brixton | Eat and Drink | London On The Inside


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 21, 2019)

fuck is a "shot ski"?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2019)

Not a single veggie/vegan option on their calorific menu. 
Black Bear Burger are coming to Brixton Village, direct from Shoreditch


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> fuck is a "shot ski"?


Drink for a wankski


----------



## Angellic (Aug 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Can someone explain the term banquettes?
> According to Wikipedia it sounds not merely  pretentious, but positively threatening:
> 
> Noun. banquette (plural *banquettes*) (military) A narrow area behind a defensive wall's parapet elevated above its terreplein and used by defenders to shoot at attackers. A bench built into a wall, especially (military) one built into a wall of a defensive trench, used for sitting and for shooting at attackers.




This should help.

BANQUETTE | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2019)

Given the ludicrous amount of foodie joints piling into Brixton, I wouldn't be surprised to see more places closing soon

More than 1,400 UK restaurants close as casual dining crunch bites


----------



## Thaw (Sep 16, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> fuck is a "shot ski"?



I think its a ski with several shot glasses attached. Then you and your mates line up, raise the ski and try and drink your shots at the same time before they spill all over you.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

So this place is now open 
Tequila Mockingbird cocktail bar opens up on Atlantic Road site in Brixton


----------



## ash (Sep 17, 2019)

Thaw said:


> I think its a ski with several shot glasses attached. Then you and your mates line up, raise the ski and try and drink your shots at the same time before they spill all over you.




 Sounds like a shit ski


----------



## alex_ (Sep 17, 2019)

editor said:


> So this place is now open
> Tequila Mockingbird cocktail bar opens up on Atlantic Road site in Brixton



I’m never going to go there - but it is an awesome name


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2019)

editor said:


> So this place is now open
> Tequila Mockingbird cocktail bar opens up on Atlantic Road site in Brixton



Sad to say this article brings to mind what has happened to Soho. 

I few places survive ( like Bruno's Cafe in Wardour Street. ) but a lot of the other places are going the way of this section of Atlantic road. A theme bar/ eaterie opens. Keeps going for a year then goes to be replaced by another bar/ eaterie.

Its depressing soul less capitalism. 

Some of these places might get good reviews. Then fold after a year. 

I really don't understand the business model. 

Its make a business plan that appeals to the eaterie/ bar crowd that want new sensation. When this wears off close and think of new idea. 

Totally soul less and alienating imo.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Sad to say this article brings to mind what has happened to Soho.
> 
> I few places survive ( like Bruno's Cafe in Wardour Street. ) but a lot of the other places are going the way of this section of Atlantic road. A theme bar/ eaterie opens. Keeps going for a year then goes to be replaced by another bar/ eaterie.
> 
> ...


They're all trying to get a slice of the Brixton Village/Pop foodie/boozing action but without any real commitment to the local community like Kaff did. 

Their press release had some blurb about how they were going to give a massive £1 from every one of their limited edition 'Brixton' Bowie £9 cocktails to a local charity but in reality it was all about trying to push the right PR buttons as it was unlikely to raise much cash at all (and yes, something is better than nothing, but I'm not going to laud them for such a half arsed effort that gets a hefty push in their promotional material).


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

That Blank Cafe on Acre Lane sure looks mighty pricey. Anyone been? 

£3.20 for a large Americano could be a challenger for the most expensive coffee in Brixton (35p extra for almond milk). A thumping  £12.50 for tomato, hash browns, toast, avo, baked beans and mushrooms. £9 for mixed berries, yogurt and maple syrup pancakes. 

Menu — Blank Brixton



> At Blank we are more than just beautiful food. We are the place where people can disconnect to reconnect



Say, what?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 23, 2019)

Is it supposed to be vegetarian/vegan? £12.50 for any kind of fry up takes the biscuit, let alone one with no meat involved.

Particularly galling these prices when you consider Sam's cafe is on the same road and would likely be at least 50% cheaper.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is it supposed to be vegetarian/vegan? £12.50 for any kind of fry up takes the biscuit, let alone one with no meat involved.
> 
> Particularly galling these prices when you consider Sam's cafe is on the same road and would likely be at least 50% cheaper.


Factor in the size of the portions and I imagine you'd be closer to 70% cheaper!

That said, you might find it harder to disconnect to reconnect there.


----------



## happyshopper (Sep 23, 2019)

Sam's Cafe does what Sam's Cafe does; Blank does what Blank does. Take your pick.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Sam's Cafe does what Sam's Cafe does; Blank does what Blank does. Take your pick.


With the changing demographic of Brixton and the incoming businesses able to pay ever-fatter rents, I wouldn't be surprised if the Sam's option vanishes sooner rather than later.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> That Blank Cafe on Acre Lane sure looks mighty pricey. Anyone been?
> 
> £3.20 for a large Americano could be a challenger for the most expensive coffee in Brixton (35p extra for almond milk). A thumping  £12.50 for tomato, hash browns, toast, avo, baked beans and mushrooms. £9 for mixed berries, yogurt and maple syrup pancakes.
> 
> ...



That is so expensive! West end hotel prices for a veggie breakfast


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Walked past Tequila Mockingbird last night around 8pm. Three people in there, tops.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Sam's Cafe does what Sam's Cafe does; Blank does what Blank does. *Take your pick*.



Why, do they serve your breakfast on it?


----------



## nick (Sep 27, 2019)

Since the sad demise of Luanda grill / the Gallery: (a long term reduction in quality finalised with terminal "going on fire") I have started to feel the need for some decent piri piri ribs and chicken takeaway.
Any recommendations in the brixton / Tulse Hill / Streatham area (not Nandos?)


----------



## discobastard (Sep 27, 2019)

nick said:


> Since the sad demise of Luanda grill / the Gallery: (a long term reduction in quality finalised with terminal "going on fire") I have started to feel the need for some decent piri piri ribs and chicken takeaway.
> Any recommendations in the brixton / Tulse Hill / Streatham area (not Nandos?)


Got me thinking about the ribs at Brazas again...  much missed..


----------



## Jess Sherratt (Oct 2, 2019)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I liked Helter Skelter. Places I remember when I was first in Brixton include a place on Acre Lane, where Barrio now is, Bon Ton Roulet in Herne Hill, the Original Restaurant Provencal in Herne Hill before it became Pullens and Cafe Provencal moved to its current location, then Bah Humbug and the original Lounge when it was smaller and further down Atlantic. But I didn't really eat out anywhere except the original Francos in the market. And drink in the Albert back when the landlady banned anyone with a mobile phone because they were only used by drug dealers in those days! And the Ritzy sold big hunks of homemade cake very cheaply, that could sustain you through a good double bill.


----------



## Jess Sherratt (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello, I am messaging as yesterday my aunty Sally Sherratt passed away and I would like to try and find out more about her time in Brixton in the 70s and 80s. I know she had a resteraunt called the Bon Ton Roulet and then she opened another resteraunt after that but I'm unsure of the name. I have found some mentions of the resteraunt bring in Herne hill. Any info would be great.
Thank you


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 2, 2019)

It was on Norwood Road wasn't it? The big white building opposite the park. Mentioned here:

Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more


----------



## Jess Sherratt (Oct 2, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> It was on Norwood Road wasn't it? The big white building opposite the park. Mentioned here:
> 
> Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more


I believe so, I never went myself but I'm sure my aunty told me previously that it was a white building opposite a park


----------



## technical (Oct 3, 2019)

I remember that building as a nightclub in the early 90s - Bon Bonne?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

So peak cafe/bar has not yet been reached on Coldharbour Lane. 

Friends Of Mine – application for licensed cafe/bar at 382 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

Crowdfunder for Brixton's Street Gym Crowdfunding campaign launched to create an outdoor boxing facility for Brixton Street Gym


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2019)

Another burger bar for Brixton, this time taking over one of the Brixton arches:  







Other Side Fried licensed burger bar to open up in Brixton Arches


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2019)

Their whole Instagram feed is like a celebration of greasy gluttony.








Other Side Fried (@othersidefried) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 23, 2019)

I feel mildly sick just looking at those - but also kind of interested too


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 23, 2019)

Gluttony is one of my main pastimes but I wouldn't be caught dead in a a fucking 'social HUB' because that try-hard corporate, cheerleading bullshit makes my skin crawl.
Why are these people such arseholes?
Just go away


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 24, 2019)

they look like someone has jizzed over a KFC chicken fillet and stuck it between a brioche bun. Would still eat it, mind.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 24, 2019)

More craft beer opening soon....

Taproom by Brixton Village will serve up a very local beer selection | Latest news | Hot Dinners

Was Brixton village grill


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2019)

alex_ said:


> More craft beer opening soon....
> 
> Taproom by Brixton Village will serve up a very local beer selection | Latest news | Hot Dinners
> 
> Was Brixton village grill


For a minute then I thought there were going to forget the essential cocktails but it's OK. They sell them too. Phew!


----------



## catriona (Oct 25, 2019)

Anyone remember Cafe Pushkar, veggie place run by the lovely Helen then a somewhat morose (excellent chef) bloke?


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 25, 2019)

Do you ever get that strange feeling of deva vue?


----------



## alex_ (Oct 25, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Do you ever get that strange feeling of deva vue?



again ?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2019)

catriona said:


> Anyone remember Cafe Pushkar, veggie place run by the lovely Helen then a somewhat morose (excellent chef) bloke?


Who can forget the delights of:


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 25, 2019)

catriona said:


> Anyone remember Cafe Pushkar, veggie place run by the lovely Helen then a somewhat morose (excellent chef) bloke?




It was run by Helen, and later by Morose Tony, but in between it was run by a lovely bloke called Pete, who was the best boss I ever had in my life. I worked underneath Pete when Cafe Pushkar was inside the market,  and then under Tony when it moved to the place opposite Bookmongers.


By the way, the Think Positive Fashion Cafe on Elm Park now has an alcohol licence and will be open for wine & beer in the evenings.

It’s an odd little place. Definitely part of the wave of gentrification but also not at all, because it’s independent, quirky, and owned by someone who lives round the corner. He’s Italian, and there has long been an Italian presence in that area (one woman still live in the house she grew up in).


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 25, 2019)

Has anyone been to the Upstairs bar/restaurant  Upstairs ? (Members only, £240 p.a.) I might be able to go soon as someone's guest. I expect to be outraged by smug, self-satisfied arseholes, twats and wankers.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 25, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It was run by Helen, and later by Morose Tony, but in between it was run by a lovely bloke called Pete, who was the best boss I ever had in my life. I worked underneath Pete when Cafe Pushkar was inside the market,  and then under Tony when it moved to the place opposite Bookmongers.
> 
> 
> By the way, the Think Positive Fashion Cafe on Elm Park now has an alcohol licence and will be open for wine & beer in the evenings.
> ...


thanks, loved working with you too. I thought she meant me for a moment


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Has anyone been to the Upstairs bar/restaurant  Upstairs ? (Members only, £240 p.a.) I might be able to go soon as someone's guest. I expect to be outraged by smug, self-satisfied arseholes, twats and wankers.


My friend went there as the guest of someone they knew. Said it was fucking awful. Super middle-class white, super privileged and super shit.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2019)

You lying fuckers: 



> *Upstairs was opened to friends, family and the local community as a relaxed social space. And the word spread!
> Due to rapid demand Upstairs launched as a members club in November 2018.*


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 25, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> thanks, loved working with you too. I thought she meant me for a moment




You're like the antithesis of morose!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2019)

editor said:


> You lying fuckers:



I was at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum last night.

Unlike Brixton BID it doesn't have lots of funding.

An issue that came up was that it has been difficult to get more interest in the Forum.

Thing is now the Brixton BID is set up and going IMO the Council work through that. Not local long term residents.

Its imo a real problem.

Squire and Partners have two people on Brixton board.

See here:

BID BOARD - Brixton BID

IMO Brixton is effectively run by Brixton Board. Community groups of residents find it difficult now to have a voice.

Its very New Labour. Working with "entrepreneurs" not community minded residents.

A neighbourhood forum will only work if people see that its something the Council listen to.

Have same problem with a couple of community groups representing residents. Its like this New Labour Council isn't really interested in residents.

Its more keen to work on politically "sexy" projects like Pop and Brixton BID. Which is more about the new wealthier demographic. Not about long standing working class Brixton.

I don't feel ordinary working class people in Brixton or who use Brixton have much of a say any more. Or middle class people who are socially concerned but aren't part of the business "community".


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 26, 2019)

How does one actually get involved with the Bid Boards?


----------



## Nivag (Oct 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> How does one actually get involved with the Bid Boards?


Looks like you pay to be involved
ABOUT BRIXTON BID - Brixton BID


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Looks like you pay to be involved
> ABOUT BRIXTON BID - Brixton BID


Apparently $quire and chums were rather aggrieved when they couldn't automatically secure some seats on the Brixton Bid board when they rocked into town. Good.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 26, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Looks like you pay to be involved
> ABOUT BRIXTON BID - Brixton BID



you are confusing a mandatory members contribution as a surcharge on your business rates with membership of the board of the bid


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 26, 2019)

I remember looking at the BID documents last year and being confused as to how one actually got on the board


----------



## Nivag (Oct 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> you are confusing a mandatory members contribution as a surcharge on your business rates with membership of the board of the bid


What does it cost then?


----------



## alex_ (Oct 26, 2019)

Nivag said:


> What does it cost then?



Joining the board see section 25 http://www.brixtonbid.co.uk/version...16/10/Brixton-BID_Articles-of-Association.pdf

levy 1.5% on top of business rates iirc


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum last night.
> 
> Unlike Brixton BID it doesn't have lots of funding.
> An issue that came up was that it has been difficult to get more interest in the Forum.
> ...


Actually there are two representatives of Wainwright and Cummins and also Jellyfish Pictures on the Brixton BID board, according to your link.

I haven't studied the constitution but it's possible these could be alternates (job share) or maybe they simply - like the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum - are people who have the interest to take those positions.

Brixton BID made no bones about being the body to represent Brixton businesses. So unless Brixton suddenly became a Mecca for social firms like the Brixton Pound shop or "We are 336" it's going to be skewed in favour of profit seeking firms.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2019)

How on earth is anyone supposed to know what's going on in their accounts?
Undaudited. Statement of Financial Affairs only. No statement regarding staff salaries. No statement as to how much came in from their Business Rate surcharge.

In short no income and expenditure figures at all.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Actually there are two representatives of Wainwright and Cummins and also Jellyfish Pictures on the Brixton BID board, according to your link.
> 
> I haven't studied the constitution but it's possible these could be alternates (job share) or maybe they simply - like the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum - are people who have the interest to take those positions.
> 
> Brixton BID made no bones about being the body to represent Brixton businesses. So unless Brixton suddenly became a Mecca for social firms like the Brixton Pound shop or "We are 336" it's going to be skewed in favour of profit seeking firms.



Constitution does allow for alternative board members if one person cannot come. The website doesn't make this clear. Looks like Squires and others have two votes on Board from website. I'm assuming this isn't the case.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Joining the board see section 25 http://www.brixtonbid.co.uk/version...16/10/Brixton-BID_Articles-of-Association.pdf
> 
> levy 1.5% on top of business rates iirc



Looking at this I'm still confused , like BusLanes on the actual procedure to get on board. 

A third have to stand down to be replaced at ech AGM. Apart from that Constitution doesn't give much detail on how directors are appointed.

This isn't a Coop model. In Coop one has to be voted into a post such as Chair of Coop at AGM which all members can attend. Different members can be proposed to be voted in. This is written into Constitution. 

I also notice the Constitution gives a lot of wide ranging aims to the BID. Things which should be the remit of the Council. ie regeneration and social and economic well-being. 

Yet the Constitution only allow one resident ( non business or landowner) to attend board meetings to represent residents. That person has no voting rights.

This is not right imo. 

Two Cllrs are on the board. 

No wonder the Brixton Neighborhood Forum is seen as of little importance to Cllrs. They don't come to Neighborhood Forum.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Looking at this I'm still confused , like BusLanes on the actual procedure to get on board.
> 
> A third have to stand down to be replaced at ech AGM. Apart from that Constitution doesn't give much detail on how directors are appointed.
> 
> ...



It looks like you have to volunteer and be accepted by the directors.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It looks like you have to volunteer and be accepted by the directors.



I'm not volunteering to be a residents rep where I don't have voting rights. Thats an insult imo. I couldn't believe it when I read the Constitution.

I'm already spending spare time attending Neighborhood Forum meetings for Brixton area.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It looks like you have to volunteer and be accepted by the directors.



If you mean how a business owner gets on the board. It looks like that to me. Not a very satisfactory way to do it imo.

It could be that BID does use voting to appoint directors. Its , surprisingly , not written into the articles of association. So looks like its up to the BID how its done.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like co-option - they co-opt people onto the board whom they like the look of/or are useful


----------



## alex_ (Oct 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Looks like co-option - they co-opt people onto the board whom they like the look of/or are useful



or look like they do


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's a full on slab of community splitting gentrification with a south-facing Parisian-inspired terrace and private dinner rooms.
The Laundry ‘Bistro & Wine Shop’ adds a fresh layer of gentrification to Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's a full on slab of community splitting gentrification with a south-facing Parisian-inspired terrace and private dinner rooms.
> The Laundry ‘Bistro & Wine Shop’ adds a fresh layer of gentrification to Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


Looks like Brixton Buzz wasn't invited to the private launch tonight and after seeing the crowd, I'm glad I'm going to the pub instead.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Looks like Brixton Buzz wasn't invited to the private launch tonight and after seeing the crowd, I'm glad I'm going to the pub instead.



Was it that bad?

The whole thing sounds awful.

The set up is like one of those media hangouts in Soho.

Bar Restaurant with private highly priced dining rooms.

Probably Brixton is cheaper.

They are going to have to get a lot of high spending clients in to make this work.

I'm doubtful its going to last. This is a big space and must be expensive to rent.

Its half way between drinking hole and up market dining experience. Very risky in Brixton.

Unless it get rave reviews for dining experience its going to have problems.

It could go the way of other dining experience places and go more "down-market" be a late night club/ drinking hole. But in that case liable to get objections ( justified) from residents next door.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2019)

I can't say this is the kind of place I'd want to spend an evening drinking at: 












Photos: A quick look at the Taproom by Brixton Village craft beer outlet, 31st Oct 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2019)

Have any of the richer members of urban been to The Laundry yet? They're so posh they don't put their dishes or prices online so I was wondering how much they're charging.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Was it that bad?
> 
> The whole thing sounds awful.
> 
> ...


They'll be located directly opposite the new theatre. Kerrching.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Have any of the richer members of urban been to The Laundry yet? They're so posh they don't put their dishes or prices online so I was wondering how much they're charging.



Huh, so you are right. I just spent an unhelpful minute scanning reviews and no dice.

Although they'll all be soft launch reviews anyway.  I may try and wander past Sunday and see if any light can be shed


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2019)

I walked past the Taproom and can confirm that there's no prices on display that I could see. I always thought that was a legal requirement. Place was really quiet. 

I also passed The Laundry which declines to advertise its menu. I didn't go in because these sort of hoity toity places make me feel uncomfortable, but I saw one dish advertised for a whopping £24.


----------



## Joseph Samuels (Nov 1, 2019)

Onket said:


> Can anyone recommend anywhere I've not been yet?
> 
> Done-
> Phoenix
> ...


Try Dinner at Bar 48. Fantastic bar on Brixton Rd (Oval end)


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey, guess what? There's yet another bar coming to Coldharbour Lane, straight outta Clapham. Open in time for Christmas.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Hey, guess what? There's yet another bar coming to Coldharbour Lane, straight outta Clapham. Open in time for Christmas.



where ?


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Hey, guess what? There's yet another bar coming to Coldharbour Lane, straight outta Clapham. Open in time for Christmas.


Is that the name? Straight Outta Clapham?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> Is that the name? Straight Outta Clapham?


No, it's going to be called 'Underdog Brixton' and the owner claims it's going to be 'the best bar coming to Brixton.' 
I assume it's these people The Underdog bar review, a relaxed and cool hangout in Clapham Common


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 2, 2019)

editor said:


> No, it's going to be called 'Underdog Brixton' and the owner claims it's going to be 'the best bar coming to Brixton.'
> I assume it's these people The Underdog bar review, a relaxed and cool hangout in Clapham Common



My cousin made up a poem called The Underdog. I wonder if they’d like to use it? I reproduce it here for your intellectual delectation:

On your knees in the corner, wondering where it all went wrong.
Defeated by Under, the dog. 
Otherwise know as Underdog
Down Under!
Down boy!
Down.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> My cousin made up a poem called The Underdog. I wonder if they’d like to use it? I reproduce it here for your intellectual delectation:
> 
> On your knees in the corner, wondering where it all went wrong.
> Defeated by Under, the dog.
> ...


Is your cousin about 7 years old? It's shit.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Is your cousin about 7 years old? It's shit.


Really? I think it has an Emily Dickinson vibe. She wasn’t appreciated in her lifetime either.


----------



## Winot (Nov 2, 2019)

Looking forward to the trade mark row with Brewdog.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 2, 2019)

I think Straight Outta Clarm sort of nails it though editor .


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2019)

Winot said:


> Looking forward to the trade mark row with Brewdog.


It's about ten doors down from Brewdog too!


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Have any of the richer members of urban been to The Laundry yet? They're so posh they don't put their dishes or prices online so I was wondering how much they're charging.


not richer but took one for the team, went in for coffee and had a look at their menus. brunch £4.50 to £12, usual sourdough plus stuff (being coeliac I switched off) evening menu, starters £4.00 up lots of vegetarian options no vegan. mains £12 to £38 no vegetarian or vegan options. looks like Shoreditch/Soho bar and possibly the worst design use of floor space I've ever seen, seating is cramped because about half the space is taken up with the entrance and stairs down to the private dining area (not seen). in my half an hour in there I would say they are looking to open more in the same vein, identikit style for identikit punters.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> not richer but took one for the team, went in for coffee and had a look at their menus. brunch £4.50 to £12, usual sourdough plus stuff (being coeliac I switched off) evening menu, starters £4.00 up lots of vegetarian options no vegan. mains £12 to £38 no vegetarian or vegan options. looks like Shoreditch/Soho bar and possibly the worst design use of floor space I've ever seen, seating is cramped because about half the space is taken up with the entrance and stairs down to the private dining area (not seen). in my half an hour in there I would say they are looking to open more in the same vein, identikit style for identikit punters.


Seems pretty in inexcusable not to offer any veggie/vegan main dishes in this day and age, particularly in a hipster area like Brixton, although I expect they're more interested in the 'professional' crowd. 

Someone told me they had foie gras on the menu. Please tell me that's not true....


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Seems pretty in inexcusable not to offer any veggie/vegan main dishes in this day and age, particularly in a hipster area like Brixton, although I expect they're more interested in the 'professional' crowd.
> 
> Someone told me they had foie gras on the menu. Please tell me that's not true....


you could make a meal of vegetarian small plates and spend a fortune (and still not be full) but nothing for vegans really. I suspect there will a few changes over the coming weeks as it just feels its a work in progress.  foie gras wasn't on the menu I looked at


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> you could make a meal of vegetarian small plates and spend a fortune (and still not be full) but nothing for vegans really. I suspect there will a few changes over the coming weeks as it just feels its a work in progress.  foie gras wasn't on the menu I looked at


This whole "small plates" think is such a fucking scam to make prices appear less of a rip off than they are - like those hipsters joint serving 2/3rds of a pint.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Was it that bad?
> 
> The whole thing sounds awful.
> 
> ...


I guess when the theatre opens this place will be packed to the rafters


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 3, 2019)

editor said:


> My friend went there as the guest of someone they knew. Said it was fucking awful. Super middle-class white, super privileged and super shit.


Absolute bullshit, I’m a member and the clientele is diverse, full of very friendly social people, not a wanker in sight


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Is your cousin about 7 years old? It's shit.



Retro is just trying to get a rise out of you.

Retro isn't worth wasting time over.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Absolute bullshit, I’m a member and the clientele is diverse, full of very friendly social people, not a wanker in sight



membership of Upstiairs at the Department store is £240 a year.

I would have thought the cost of membership cuts down on diversity simply by the price Its not like you get much other than the right to be there.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> membership of Upstiairs  is £240 a year.
> 
> I would have thought the cost of membership cuts down on diversity simply by the price. Its not like you get much other than the right to be there.


So according to you all people of ethnic origin are poor


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> So according to you all people of ethnic origin are poor



I never said that. How do you work that out from my post?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2019)

Listen to this nauseous elitist shit from Upstairs: 



> Membership affords guests access to the stunning rooftop dining space, lounge, bar and terrace, and a sophisticated level of personal service in a generous uncrowded space.
> 
> If you would like to apply please provide information which demonstrates your ability to make a positive contribution to the Upstairs community. We are looking for a broad and varied membership database and wish to fill our space with people who will respect other members, our venue and our staff.


£276 a year if you haven't got £240 to immediately throw down. 

Here's their diverse crowd (from their own Instagram feed) 









And


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> So according to you all people of ethnic origin are poor



In my area of Loughborough Junction class and race effect people lives. Its in Coldharbour Ward.

From the State of Wards info ( 2016 is newest I could find) by Lambeth Council.


> Coldharbour has the highest proportion of Black Caribbean residents, and the highest
> proportion of Black African residents. Less than a quarter of residents are White British.
> Much of the ward is in the 10% most deprived in England. Much of the wards is less affluent estates,
> such as the Loughborough, Hertford, Angell Town and Moorlands estates.



So I think if one looks at the stats for Coldharbour Ward - which covers Brixton and LJ then yes a majority of the black population are poor. Along with the minority white working class they live with.

That's not to be construed as saying all people "of ethnic origin" are poor.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 3, 2019)

Regarding The Underdog poem here is a recital. It’s the second poem in the video but the first in a trilogy of four poems. You can skip to about 1m for the introduction of the trilogy.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Regarding The Underdog poem here is a recital. It’s the second poem in the video but the first in a trilogy of four poems. You can skip to about 1m for the introduction of the trilogy.




Your at a loose end today I see. Nothing better to do than post this.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

The Brixton Buzz piece on the Laundry has got a lot of interesting comments. Mainly negative. 

The Laundry ‘Bistro & Wine Shop’ adds a fresh layer of gentrification to Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Regarding The Underdog poem here is a recital. It’s the second poem in the video but the first in a trilogy of four poems. You can skip to about 1m for the introduction of the trilogy.


Seeing as you're doing your very, very best to disrupt this thread with irrelevant drivel, let me reward you with the honour of being banned from it.

But rest assured, you're at total liberty to post up your shonky quality YouTube poetry videos in any appropriate thread on these forums. But not here, because this is a thread about Brixton bars and restaurants.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The Brixton Buzz piece on the Laundry has got a lot of interesting comments. Mainly negative.
> 
> The Laundry ‘Bistro & Wine Shop’ adds a fresh layer of gentrification to Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


That's the most comments we've had on a post for some time.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Listen to this nauseous elitist shit from Upstairs:



Are any Urbanites familiar with the "Law of Clubs" ? There are a few items in Upstairs' terms and conditions that piqued my interest.

https://static1.squarespace.com/static/59109ba32e69cf3d4b546392/t/5db6d8b9c494f4106d704340/1572264123047/191028_GuestTCs.pdf

_"UTDS retains the ultimate say in all matters and their decision shall be binding."
"UTDS may alter or revoke the rules of Upstairs at any time."_
Upstairs is a proprietary private members restaurant and bar, which is operated by Upstairs at The Department Store Ltd (“UTDS”)
Apparently, in law a club has no identity, unlike a company or partnership. As a result it can only act through individuals, usually their officers or members of its management committee. But in this case it appears that a private company, UTDS, has assumed the responsibilities of the committee of Upstairs.

_"UTDS shall use all reasonable endeavours to ensure that no applicant, member or guest receives less favourable treatment on the grounds of their sex, race, religion or belief, disability, marital status, age, sexual orientation, nationality, colour or ethnic origin."_ Surely compliance with Equalities legislation is an absolute requirement, not a matter of "_all reasonable endeavours". _There is no transparent description of objective standards/requirements for acceptance or rejection, and no appeals process. Nor is there any contact information for members of the Committee. So if an applicant is rejected, how can it be determined whether this was for reasons that breach equalities legislation or not ?


----------



## aka (Nov 4, 2019)

aka said:


> Morley's on Brixton Hill, been shuttered for a couple of months now.  No longer on their website.  No agent sign up yet.


Morley's is back (Brixton Hill). they are just finishing up the grand re-opening by the looks of it......


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Listen to this nauseous elitist shit from Upstairs:
> 
> 
> £276 a year if you haven't got £240 to immediately throw down.
> ...


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah very similar to the DOG STAR


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Yeah very similar to the DOG STAR



I don't think the Dogstar charges the membership fee you pay to just be allowed to go to Upstairs. So I don't see the similarity.

Unless I've missed something.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2019)

The problem with the term "Diversity" is that it assumes inherent characteristics that one cannot help.

So a along as one pays lip service to "Diversity" Class ( economic inequality as structural part of society ) drops off the equation.

More than drops off the equation - its resented if its brought up. 

This is typical of a neo liberal society.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Yeah very similar to the DOG STAR


You clearly have no fucking idea what you're talking about. The Dogstar has no membership scheme. There is no hefty annual membership fee or secret vetting.

There is no committee where unnamed people decide whether you have the the right kind of face, and the place doesn't boast of a "sophisticated level of personal service in a generous uncrowded space."

Anyone can go to the Dogstar. It is free most nights of the week. In fact it's free on weekends too if you get there before 10pm or you can just go online and get on the free guestlist for any night (with the exception of the handful of one-off ticketed events every year, like my Bowie fundraiser).

The Dogstar bears absolutely no comparison to the elitist, exclusive private members club that is Upstairs at the Department Store and you'd have to be _spectacularly _clueless about the place to even dream up such an idiotic comparison.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I don't think the Dogstar charges the membership fee you pay to just be allowed to go to Upstairs. So I don't see the similarity.
> 
> Unless I've missed something.


He really hasn't a clue what he's talking about. It's a bit embarrassing, to be honest.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 5, 2019)

editor said:


> You clearly have no fucking idea what you're talking about. The Dogstar has no membership scheme. There is no hefty annual membership fee or secret vetting.



It looks like sarcasm to me, because it so clearly doesn’t look anything like the dogstar.

Alex


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It looks like sarcasm to me, because it so clearly doesn’t look anything like the dogstar.
> 
> Alex


Well, he's a signed up, paid-up member of the elitist and divisive private members bar, so perhaps spreading FUD is the best he can do to justify supporting such a pretentious place.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Listen to this nauseous elitist shit from Upstairs:
> 
> 
> £276 a year if you haven't got £240 to immediately throw down.
> ...




I am a member of Upstairs and quite frankly it's rubbish.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

Mr paulee said:


> I am a member of Upstairs and quite frankly it's rubbish.


What made you sign up in the first place? I've always felt uncomfortable in private members clubs - I'd rather hang out with 'normal' people   - so tend to give them a miss, wherever they are.  

But why do you find the Upstairs place so rubbish? I'm never going to go so I'm interested in your insights.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 5, 2019)

editor said:


> What made you sign up in the first place? I've always felt uncomfortable in private members clubs - I'd rather hang out with 'normal' people   - so tend to give them a miss, wherever they are.
> 
> But why do you find the Upstairs place so rubbish? I'm never going to go so I'm interested in your insights.


It was something new and I liked the space. My partner at the time (no longer) was keen as well.
Ed - I hear you when you say you feel uncomfortable, but my experience with other clubs is that you can see some very nice and cool/normal types. You need to be lucky I guess.

I find it rubbish because :
Other members are dull and quite frankly up themselves.
Events are badly planned.
Food is mediocre.
In the summer the balcony (which is a nice place) is full of clapham idiots and their 'guests' - mainly estate agents and solicitors.
I've heard the word 'edgy' in every conversation I've had with someone there.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 5, 2019)

Mr paulee said:


> It was something new and I liked the space. My partner at the time (no longer) was keen as well.
> Ed - I hear you when you say you feel uncomfortable, but my experience with other clubs is that you can see some very nice and cool/normal types. You need to be lucky I guess….


Interesting. Did you ever meet any members of the club committee ? And did they explain the membership approval criteria ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 6, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Interesting. Did you ever meet any members of the club committee ? And did they explain the membership approval criteria ?


No all done by email.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> You clearly have no fucking idea what you're talking about. The Dogstar has no membership scheme. There is no hefty annual membership fee or secret vetting.
> 
> There is no committee where unnamed people decide whether you have the the right kind of face, and the place doesn't boast of a "sophisticated level of personal service in a generous uncrowded space."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> He really hasn't a clue what he's talking about. It's a bit embarrassing, to be honest.


Was actually talking about diversity as you mentioned that UPSTAIRS wasn’t diverse, I walk past the Dogstar every weekend and it’s FAR FROM DIVERSE


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> That's the most comments we've had on a post for some time.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Was actually talking about diversity as you mentioned that UPSTAIRS wasn’t diverse, I walk past the Dogstar every weekend and it’s FAR FROM DIVERSE


First off, the Dogstar is a zillion times more inclusive than a knobby private member's club. Secondly, some nights at the Dogstar are a zillion times more diverse than Upstairs.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Guys guys guys, by some weird convoluted twist of fate/luck, I am Upstairs @ The Department Store RIGHT NOW! It is utterly swanky as fuck and I'm partly loving it as an exercise in rich people tourism, and partly waiting for security to politely ask me.to leave because there's been a massive mistake in allowing me in.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> First off, the Dogstar is a zillion times more inclusive than a knobby private member's club. Secondly, some nights at the Dogstar are a zillion times more diverse than Upstairs.


Some of the best nights I've gad in brixton have been when Jeffrey is Dj'ing in the Dog. Met some incredible people in there.
Soho House better not buy it.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 9, 2019)

Was at the Railway today (Tulse Hill not Clapham) for a few hours during afternoon and it was both rammed and also I noted it's gone cash free (which may have come up here already), which is the first pub I've seen do that.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Was at the Railway today (Tulse Hill not Clapham) for a few hours during afternoon and it was both rammed and also I noted it's gone cash free (which may have come up here already), which is the first pub I've seen do that.


The Crown & Anchor on Brixton Road went cash free a while ago and there was a big thread/argument about it here. There was a fairly lively talk about the Railway going cash free too. My opinion? It sucks.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 10, 2019)

editor said:


> The Crown & Anchor on Brixton Road went cash free a while ago and there was a big thread/argument about it here. There was a fairly lively talk about the Railway going cash free too. My opinion? It sucks.



Ahh yes, had forgotten which one.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2019)

Every time I go past that Taproom place in the Village it looks bleaker and bleaker. 
The posh laundry hasn't looked too busy either. _What_ a shame.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Every time I go past that Taproom place in the Village it looks bleaker and bleaker.
> The posh laundry hasn't looked too busy either. _What_ a shame.


Yes Taproom looks very bleak and the decor is awful, I think weather is not helping the laundry as they seem to be focusing on the outside space with all the tables and chairs outside. Perhaps bring them inside in the bad weather and a few billboards in the courtyard to encourage people in to sample their food and drinks.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Yes Taproom looks very bleak and the decor is awful, I think weather is not helping the laundry as they seem to be focusing on the outside space with all the tables and chairs outside. Perhaps bring them inside in the bad weather and a few billboards in the courtyard to encourage people in to sample their food and drinks.


Or just set their prices to make them affordable to the people in the neighborhood they've just moved into...


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 14, 2019)

editor said:


> ...
> The posh laundry hasn't looked too busy either. _What_ a shame.



I went by on Saturday night, in the rain, and it was rammed. The ground floor restaurant looks smaller than I expected though.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> I went by on Saturday night, in the rain, and it was rammed. The ground floor restaurant looks smaller than I expected though.


Weekends are always going to be busy, but if they can't keep the place lively in the week they're going to struggle (it was pretty empty both times I passed last night). Personally, I couldn't much care what happens to the place. Ideally, they'd drop their prices or be replaced by something more affordable to the local community, but I accept that's highly unlikely to happen in two-tier, divisive Brixton.


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 14, 2019)

The problem that a lot of these new places in Brixton face is that the lunchtime trade is limited and not nearly enough to support them all. They can make money more by selling drinks of an evening. Some seem to do well during the day, e.g. Canova Hall, which I don't particularly care for, but others, e.g. Nanban, which I like, have given up on opening at lunchtimes during the week. I particularly miss having lunch at Ichiban Sushi.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> The problem that a lot of these new places in Brixton face is that the lunchtime trade is limited and not nearly enough to support them all. They can make money more by selling drinks of an evening. Some seem to do well during the day, e.g. Canova Hall, which I don't particularly care for, but others, e.g. Nanban, which I like, have given up on opening at lunchtimes during the week. I particularly miss having lunch at Ichiban Sushi.


Taproom is increasingly looking like this:


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> The problem that a lot of these new places in Brixton face is that the lunchtime trade is limited and not nearly enough to support them all. They can make money more by selling drinks of an evening. Some seem to do well during the day, e.g. Canova Hall, which I don't particularly care for, but others, e.g. Nanban, which I like, have given up on opening at lunchtimes during the week. I particularly miss having lunch at Ichiban Sushi.


Canova Hall is such a shame. It's a great space but the service and food is so inconsistent - too often just not nice. I thought it was teething problems but whenever I have been back it has been the same and looking at trip Advisor it's not changed. The are busy in the week because they sell a hot desk pass which includes coffee and wifi and ... desk space - which is a popular idea. Their coffee has always been decent enough (although sometimes slow and on occasion arrives after your food).


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Some seem to do well during the day, e.g. Canova Hall, which I don't particularly care for, but others, e.g. Nanban, which I like, have given up on opening at lunchtimes during the week. I particularly miss having lunch at Ichiban Sushi.


I don't care for Canova Hall either and these reviews don't make it sound any more enticing: 


> I love sitting in a corner and watching life unfurl - the start~up meetings and loved~up couples in the booths, the yummy mummies in the central area and the hipsters round the edge with their tiny white earbuds and their Macs. All human life is here and the living is easy.





> I felt I was in a movie. Millennials at booths, sipping their soy lattes, on their MacBooks clicking away, lonely and serious. Smartly dressed yuppies huddled in a corner, arguing if their Audis are going to cost more after Brexit.
> 
> I usually focus on the food, then the service, and usually never on the vibe, but this place is all about the vibe.
> 
> This is hipster Brixton.


They also charge a thumping £6 for a pint of shitty Brixton IPA and £12 for a gin. 

I find it weird that their 'bottomless brunch' doesn't actually include any food at all!


----------



## jezg (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> They also charge a thumping £6 for a pint of shitty Brixton IPA and £12 for a gin.


whats "shitty" about our IPA? We're pretty happy with it and it gets consistently good reviews/feedback.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2019)

Shitty or not, its shit that Canova Hall have the cheek to charge £6 for a pint of it.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

jezg said:


> whats "shitty" about our IPA? We're pretty happy with it and it gets consistently good reviews/feedback.


I just don't like it, or the price asked for it, sorry. I'm sure others love it though, just as I'm sure there's drinks that I love that you won't like either!

To be fair, the reviews put it as 'average':

*Brixton Brewery (Heineken UK)*
https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/brixton-atlantic-apa/259382/


----------



## jezg (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I just don't like it, or the price asked for it, sorry. I'm sure others love it though, just as I'm sure there's drinks that I love that you won't like either!
> 
> To be fair, the reviews put it as 'average':
> 
> ...


The beer they serve in Cannova hall is Electric IPA. Obviously we only set the wholesale not retail price and £6 for a 6.5% heavily hopped IPA is good value. We charge £4.50 for all our core beers in the taproom.

I'm sure there are drinks you like that I don't but I'm not sure I'd describe them as "shitty" especially without actually trying them.


----------



## jezg (Nov 15, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Shitty or not, its shit that Canova Hall have the cheek to charge £6 for a pint of it.


See above, it's actually pretty good value. I don't think you'll find a similar beer for less in London. Beer isn't a commodity anymore.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

jezg said:


> I'm sure there are drinks you like that I don't but I'm not sure I'd describe them as "shitty" especially without actually trying them.


I have tried it and I really, really didn't like it but then I'm not a fan of hoppy beers, or ones that cost £6.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2019)

.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2019)

jezg said:


> See above, it's actually pretty good value. I don't think you'll find a similar beer for less in London. Beer isn't a commodity anymore.



No its not. No pint of beer should ever cost £6. For someone on minimum wage, after tax, that equates to not far off an hour's work.


----------



## northeast (Nov 15, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> No its not. No pint of beer should ever cost £6. For someone on minimum wage, after tax, that equates to not far off an hour's work.



Sadly its very quickly becoming the normal price in Brixton and beyond, well £5. Unless you want to part take in mid week day time / happy hour drinking or sit in a weatherspoons you will be hard pushed to get 2 pints for under a tenner. Be interesting to put together the price of a pint in the Brixton spots, sure will have been done before.

Personally I like the beer, but i don't like paying £6 for it. I would call a pint of Carling shitty for sure !


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

northeast said:


> Sadly its very quickly becoming the normal price in Brixton and beyond, well £5. Unless you want to part take in mid week day time / happy hour drinking or sit in a weatherspoons you will be hard pushed to get 2 pints for under a tenner. Be interesting to put together the price of a pint in the Brixton spots, sure will have been done before.
> 
> Personally I like the beer, but i don't like paying £6 for it. I would call a pint of Carling shitty for sure !


There's plenty of places selling pints under a fiver. Effra/Albert/Beehive spring immediately to mind. Brixton Brewery can't really claim a 'craft premium' given that they're 49% owned by Heineken. Or is it 49.9%?


----------



## jezg (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> There's plenty of places selling pints under a fiver. Effra/Albert/Beehive spring immediately to mind. Brixton Brewery can't really claim a 'craft premium' given that they're 49% owned by Heineken. Or is it 49.9%?


It's 49% as I've stated to you before.

We don't claim a craft premium, the cost of our beer simply reflects our cost of production (relative lack of economies of scale) and of the ingredients, ie high relative hopping rates using imported US hops.

I guess we could make it cheaper by paying our staff less but we've been a living wage accredited employer since 2014 and always will be.

The juxtaposition of you arguing for higher wages at e.g. Ritzy but cheaper beer from us isn't lost on me.

Oh and you can get a pint for £4.50 in our taproom, which like at any venue includes the not insignificant costs of excise duty and VAT. There really isn't a craft premium being extracted!


----------



## alex_ (Nov 15, 2019)

jezg said:


> I guess we could make it cheaper by paying our staff less but we've been a living wage accredited employer since 2014 and always will be.
> 
> The juxtaposition of you arguing for higher wages at e.g. Ritzy but cheaper beer from us isn't lost on me.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 15, 2019)

jezg said:


> It's 49% as I've stated to you before.
> 
> We don't claim a craft premium, the cost of our beer simply reflects our cost of production (relative lack of economies of scale) and of the ingredients, ie high relative hopping rates using imported US hops.
> 
> ...


I think what we would like to know is this: is the pricing policy decided by you or by Mr van Esch? Or are you indeed Mr van Esch?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

jezg said:


> I guess we could make it cheaper by paying our staff less but we've been a living wage accredited employer since 2014 and always will be.
> 
> The juxtaposition of you arguing for higher wages at e.g. Ritzy but cheaper beer from us isn't lost on me.


Actually, I'm all for prices that are affordable for the people living in the neighborhood (and not just the well-heeled incomers), and all workers getting fair wages, not just the legal/required minimum.

But are you equating successful living wage companies = expensive goods? If that is the case, maybe the bosses shouldn't pay themselves so much:  Minimum wage rises 'hit profits, not jobs'

How much has Heineken sunk into your 'independent' company, btw?


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> There's plenty of places selling pints under a fiver. Effra/Albert/Beehive spring immediately to mind. Brixton Brewery can't really claim a 'craft premium' given that they're 49% owned by Heineken. Or is it 49.9%?


They also sell pints under a fiver, Editor, so I'm not sure judging them on their affordability by their most expensive beer only is a very convincing or fair standpoint. Incidentally, most venues in Brixton including some of those you mention in your post also sell not-exactly-affordable pints of beer for well above £5 iirc, or even 33cl bottles for a fiver. I myself would describe the latter as shockingly expensive, but so long as cheaper alternatives are also available, the affordability argument hasn't got much legs.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> They also sell pints under a fiver, Editor, so I'm not sure judging them on their affordability by their most expensive beer only is a very convincing or fair standpoint.


Who are you talking about?


----------



## jezg (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Who are you talking about?


Us!


----------



## jezg (Nov 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I think what we would like to know is this: is the pricing policy decided by you or by Mr van Esch? Or are you indeed Mr van Esch?


Like I said in my original post we(BB) only set the wholesale price not the retail price(except that of £4.50 in our taproom). 
Both of these have been set totally independently by us and indeed the former hasn't changed in a number of years, I.e. before our partnership with Heineken. Without it though it would certainly have to have been increased in order for us to survive but a bigger brewery has allowed us to partially offset  the yearly cost increases and keep it static. It therefore compares favourably to other similar beers from other local (smaller) breweries.

P.s. I'm JezG(alaun) check my profile, it predates our partnership with Heineken and indeed the birth of Brixton Brewery.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 16, 2019)

jezg said:


> I guess we could make it cheaper by paying our staff less but we've been a living wage accredited employer since 2014 and always will be.
> 
> The juxtaposition of you arguing for higher wages at e.g. Ritzy but cheaper beer from us isn't lost on me.
> !




When you say the juxtaposition isn't lost on you what do you mean?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 16, 2019)

jezg said:


> Like I said in my original post we(BB) only set the wholesale price not the retail price(except that of £4.50 in our taproom).
> Both of these have been set totally independently by us and indeed the former hasn't changed in a number of years, I.e. before our partnership with Heineken. Without it though it would certainly have to have been increased in order for us to survive but a bigger brewery has allowed us to partially offset  the yearly cost increases and keep it static. It therefore compares favourably to other similar beers from other local (smaller) breweries.
> 
> P.s. I'm JezG(alaun) check my profile, it predates our partnership with Heineken and indeed the birth of Brixton Brewery.
> Nothing to see here.



Sorry I don't follow.

I'm I Loughborough Junction and use Clarkshaws.

Clarkshaw prices seem to be the same as yours and they have stayed independent as a small brewer.

I would have thought teaming up with multinational would have meant lower prices.

In this case there is comparison with Ritzy. Picturehouse are part of Cineworld.

So Living Wage should be not related to prices as the overall owners are big company.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 16, 2019)

jezg said:


> Like I said in my original post we(BB) only set the wholesale price not the retail price(except that of £4.50 in our taproom).
> Both of these have been set totally independently by us and indeed the former hasn't changed in a number of years, I.e. before our partnership with Heineken. Without it though it would certainly have to have been increased in order for us to survive but a bigger brewery has allowed us to partially offset  the yearly cost increases and keep it static. It therefore compares favourably to other similar beers from other local (smaller) breweries.
> 
> P.s. I'm JezG(alaun) check my profile, it predates our partnership with Heineken and indeed the birth of Brixton Brewery.
> Nothing to see here.



Effra Social sell this beer for £3.40- Meet the Brewer
Makes me wonder why other cannot do the same.


----------



## jezg (Nov 17, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Effra Social sell this beer for £3.40- Meet the Brewer
> Makes me wonder why other cannot do the same.


Volden is a brewery owned and operated by Antic and brews for their pubs. The cost of producing a 3.8% session bitter are significantly lower than a US hopped higher abv keg beer. I also suspect they use this as a loss leader and make up the margin on the bar with other beers. 
Cask also tends to be priced lower as it has a very limited shelf life once tapped so only works in busier venues.


----------



## jezg (Nov 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> When you say the juxtaposition isn't lost on you what do you mean?


To make cheaper beer you have to reduce costs through cheaper ingredients or massive economies of scale or cheap labour etc
You can't have your cake and eat it.


----------



## jezg (Nov 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry I don't follow.
> 
> I'm I Loughborough Junction and use Clarkshaws.
> 
> ...


Sorry which prices are you comparing to Clarkshaws?
Also Heineken are not the overall owners, they have a 49% share.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 17, 2019)

Remind me who owns Taproom please


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2019)

jezg said:


> Also Heineken are not the overall owners, they have a 49% share.


If Sky News bought 49% of this site, do you think I could still claim that it is truly independent?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 17, 2019)

jezg said:


> To make cheaper beer you have to reduce costs through cheaper ingredients or massive economies of scale or cheap labour etc
> You can't have your cake and eat it.



My question was:

You said to editor that:



> The juxtaposition of you arguing for higher wages at e.g. Ritzy but cheaper beer from us isn't lost on me.



I asked what you meant by that.

I hope your not implying hypocrisy.

I guess from your reply your not implying that.

I take from your reply that if workers want wages that cover cost of living a decent life ( paying enough to cover basics and have some after work enjoyment) paying higher wages means higher prices for the workers.

One of the problems of Capitalism as a system is that it drives down wages to increase profit whilst expecting the workers to buy its products. The last post Thatcher / Reagan decades have meant the workers bargaining power has dramatically reduced. Government has had to step in. In this country the best thing Blair did was bring in minimum wage. The weakness of Labour meant government had to interfere in the market.

As wages in Western Economics have been suppressed in order to buy goods credit has increased. Credit has bridged the gap between low wages and the cost of living.  Its one of the issues that capitalism causes. Public and private debt is a real issue for long term future of capitalism.

I'm not having a go at you personally. I also think its a good the company are paying living wage.

But given the overall way capitalism works I don't see a problem with asking for higher wages and cheaper goods.

On " you can't have your cake and eat it" - this worked for the Bankers. To save them the whole neo liberal rule book was chucked out the window.

The Bankers who caused the last economic crisis ( Wall Street and the City) who had been preaching unassailable logic of the market demanded and got cake.

So if the workers want higher wages and cheaper goods I don't think now that can be criticised.

Capitalism is about power. The workers over last thirty plus years since Thatcher have lost out whilst being told things like you can't have your cake and eat it. You should be grateful for having a job etc etc.


----------



## jezg (Nov 18, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Remind me who owns Taproom please


If you mean Taproom By Brixton, it's CNTNR Ltd.


----------



## jezg (Nov 18, 2019)

editor said:


> If Sky News bought 49% of this site, do you think I could still claim that it is truly independent?


We've had this discussion in previous threads. FYI The Ratebeer website you linked to earlier is now owned by ABInbev via ZX Ventures. Prior to that it was quite biased against breweries with links to "BIG BEER" which might explain some of our reviews. Hard to say though and not sure about the community now.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 18, 2019)

jezg said:


> If you mean Taproom By Brixton, it's CNTNR Ltd.



Thanks. Went there yesterday. Seemed ok


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2019)

jezg said:


> We've had this discussion in previous threads. FYI The Ratebeer website you linked to earlier is now owned by ABInbev via ZX Ventures. Prior to that it was quite biased against breweries with links to "BIG BEER" which might explain some of our reviews. Hard to say though and not sure about the community now.


Right. So the good reviews are straightforward, salt of the earth, honest opinions to be trusted, but the not so good ones are probably 'biased.' Gotcha.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 18, 2019)

jezg said:


> We've had this discussion in previous threads. FYI The Ratebeer website you linked to earlier is now owned by ABInbev via ZX Ventures. Prior to that it was quite biased against breweries with links to "BIG BEER" which might explain some of our reviews. Hard to say though and not sure about the community now.


This is useful to know. I wondered why the Ratebeer website now looks like an outpost of Facebook.

It did however tell me yesterday that the firm who make Sadlers White (which now seems to be a substitute for Blue Moon in the Beehive) also does own brand ales for Aldi.

Eek there's a picture of it here


----------



## jezg (Nov 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Right. So the good reviews are straightforward, salt of the earth, honest opinions to be trusted, but the not so good ones are probably 'biased.' Gotcha.


Possibly, like the "Shitty" view you have of our beer, that you then linked to the wrong beer which you likely haven't even tried recently. But then you also don't like hoppy beers so doesn't that make you biased?

Interesting read: RateBeer is Dead, Long Live Untappd — CraftBeerInSanDiego.com


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2019)

jezg said:


> Possibly, like the "Shitty" view you have of our beer, that you then linked to the wrong beer which you likely haven't even tried recently. But then you also don't like hoppy beers so doesn't that make you biased?
> 
> Interesting read: RateBeer is Dead, Long Live Untappd — CraftBeerInSanDiego.com


I'm expressed my opinion on a (non profit, truly independent) board that was set up for, err, people to express their opinions, so I've no idea why you're getting your knickers in a twist.

That same beer gets more or less the average same score on most other sites too - around 3.7 - so I'm not sure why you're complaining about 'bias.' Maybe it simply isn't as great as you think it is, or you simply can't accept criticism?


----------



## jezg (Nov 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm expressed my opinion on a (non profit, truly independent) board that was set up for, err, people to express their opinions, so I've no idea why you're getting your knickers in a twist.
> 
> That same beer gets more or less the average same score on most other sites too - around 3.7 - so I'm not sure why you're complaining about 'bias.' Maybe it simply isn't as great as you think it is, or you simply can't accept criticism?


Not getting anything in a twist, merely expressing my opinion that your original comment feels uninformed and unjustified and I'm entitled to defend us. I suspect if we were a "truly independent" brewery you wouldn't have made it using that language.
Re ratings only super hoppy and super strong beers(e.g. Impy stouts) tend to score "well". A good example of this is Keller Pils from Lost and Grounded. It's widely regarded as the best craft lager and one of the most finessed beers in the UK amongst experts but has a relatively low score simply because it's a lager.
To be honest I gave up looking at rating sites for the reasons I've tried to articulate, some time ago. I'd rather focus on creating beers and a business Brixton can be proud of.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2019)

jezg said:


> Not getting anything in a twist, merely expressing my opinion that your original comment feels uninformed and unjustified and I'm entitled to defend us. I suspect if we were a "truly independent" brewery you wouldn't have made it using that language.
> Re ratings only super hoppy and super strong beers(e.g. Impy stouts) tend to score "well". A good example of this is Keller Pils from Lost and Grounded. It's widely regarded as the best craft lager and one of the most finessed beers in the UK amongst experts but has a relatively low score simply because it's a lager.
> To be honest I gave up looking at rating sites for the reasons I've tried to articulate, some time ago. I'd rather focus on creating beers and a business Brixton can be proud of.


I said it before and I'll say it again: I think it's patently dishonest for a company that is 49% owned by the second biggest brewery on the planet to proclaim 'independent' status while laying claim to being 'inspired' by the streets of Brixton. I'm sure you think it's a wholly legitimate claim, but it doesn't represent the Brixton I know and care about. But hey, maybe I'm just the dinosaur here and I should just accept I'm living in an age age of Brixton entrepreneurs and corporate takeovers.

That said, with a bit of luck, we'll be making another batch of Coldharbour Courage in the future and once again giving *all* the profits to the local community. That's the kind of venture I think Brixton can be proud of.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 18, 2019)

jezg said:


> Not getting anything in a twist, merely expressing my opinion that your original comment feels uninformed and unjustified and I'm entitled to defend us. I suspect if we were a "truly independent" brewery you wouldn't have made it using that language.
> Re ratings only super hoppy and super strong beers(e.g. Impy stouts) tend to score "well". A good example of this is Keller Pils from Lost and Grounded. It's widely regarded as the best craft lager and one of the most finessed beers in the UK amongst experts but has a relatively low score simply because it's a lager.
> To be honest I gave up looking at rating sites for the reasons I've tried to articulate, some time ago. I'd rather focus on creating beers and a business Brixton can be proud of.


Coming back to Taprooms - is the Brixton Station Road Taproom the same ownership as the Brixton Villaage Taproom?

On the assumption that it isn't - can one say that a Taproom is a just small bar? There is one of those in my hometown (Bury St Edmunds) called the Nutshell. Allegedly the bar is only 15 ft x 7 ft. It also hosts a mumified cat. Maybe time to think about something exotic to decorate Brixton Station Road Taproom?


----------



## AB__ (Nov 19, 2019)

You can find out the hygiene scores of local restaurants and Take Aways here: Grubbee


----------



## jezg (Nov 20, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Coming back to Taprooms - is the Brixton Station Road Taproom the same ownership as the Brixton Villaage Taproom?
> 
> On the assumption that it isn't - can one say that a Taproom is a just small bar? There is one of those in my hometown (Bury St Edmunds) called the Nutshell. Allegedly the bar is only 15 ft x 7 ft. It also hosts a mumified cat. Maybe time to think about something exotic to decorate Brixton Station Road Taproom?



The Brixton Station Road Taproom is owned and operated by Brixton Brewery, totally separate to the "Taproom by" brand. We do however also supply "Taproom by" alongside a number of other South London breweries that also have their own taprooms.
Traditionally the name Taproom implies a Brewery Tap close to or at the actual brewery but lines are blurred now and it has also become a marketing term. Much like "Craft" I guess as you now see Craft Cheese, Butter etc: The rise and rise of craft business – the craft takeover? – Birmingham Business School Blog

Small bars are typically known as Micropubs, e.g. The Beer Shop in Nunhead and there's also one called Camberwell Shark who are looking for a permanent home to open as a Micropub: The Camberwell Shark


----------



## jezg (Nov 20, 2019)

editor said:


> That said, with a bit of luck, we'll be making another batch of Coldharbour Courage in the future and once again giving *all* the profits to the local community. That's the kind of venture I think Brixton can be proud of.


Good luck with the next batch of Coldharbour Courage. We had a similar chat in July and I pointed out we had just made a beer that raised £6k for local charities.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

jezg said:


> Good luck with the next batch of Coldharbour Courage. We had a similar chat in July and I pointed out we had just made a beer that raised £6k for local charities.


Jolly good. Seeing as you're waving the figure around, what percentage of your profits is £6k?  FYI, we donated 100% of our profits.

I remember when you first arrived in Brixton you said you'd love to help us with Coldharbour Courage. Sadly, when we asked later we were told that you were 'too busy' to help, which was rather disappointing.


----------



## jezg (Nov 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Jolly good. Seeing as you're waving the figure around, what percentage of your profits is £6k?  FYI, we donated 100% of our profits.
> 
> I remember when you first arrived in Brixton you said you'd love to help us with Coldharbour Courage. Sadly, when we asked later we were told that you were 'too busy' to help, which was rather disappointing.


We also donated 100% of the profits from the beer, I'd wager this amounted to a larger sum than you raised and we also support in kind or in cash to numerous local causes. Like I said in the original post we don't tend to shout about this or keep a very accurate record.

I also don't agree with your recollection. Seeing as you launched Coldharbour Courage in Sep 2013 and we didn't launch the brewery until October that year I'm not sure how we could have helped. I have just gone thru my emails between me, the guys at LBL and you and Rich wishing you good luck and offering help with sourcing labels though. If you're referring to future batches I don't recall any conversations but I'm pretty sure we were too busy establishing our business as obviously that took priority. If there's anything we can do to help this time round let me know. We are indirectly anyway as LBL have our original bottling line that we gave to them FOC.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

jezg said:


> We also donated 100% of the profits from the beer, I'd wager this amounted to a larger sum than you raised and we also support in kind or in cash to numerous local causes.


In case you missed it: we're a totally non profit website. We have_ no income whatsoever_.  Our assets are essentially nothing and not in the millions like yours. We're not half owned (sorry, 49% owned) by a multinational giant. We have no backers no advertisers or sponsors and no-one gets paid a penny. And over the years we've raised many thousands for local concerns.

And I think it's great you managed to donate £6k - I wish more nu-Brixton businesses would give something back - but from my perspective, it's a drop in the ocean compared to what you've got out of Brixton. But then my politics are very different to yours so I don't expect us to see eye on eye.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 20, 2019)

jezg said:


> If there's anything we can do to help this time round let me know.



I have no dog in this fight, but surely that's more of an Olive Tree than an Olive Branch?


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 20, 2019)

editor said:


> In case you missed it: we're a totally non profit website. We have_ no income whatsoever_.  Our assets are essentially nothing and not in the millions like yours. We're not half owned (sorry, 49% owned) by a multinational giant. We have no backers no advertisers or sponsors and no-one gets paid a penny. And over the years we've raised many thousands for local concerns.
> 
> And I think it's great you managed to donate £6k - I wish more nu-Brixton businesses would give something back - but from my perspective, it's a drop in the ocean compared to what you've got out of Brixton. But then my politics are very different to yours so I don't expect us to see eye on eye.



I can see no one really wants to get in the middle of this discussion. On the charity supporting aspect, it's great that both have donated money but would point out that one was done as a one off and the other as an ongoing basis. As someone who runs a small business, I know it's not possible to donate 100% of your profits, you would go bust pretty quick.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2019)

jezg said:


> The Brixton Station Road Taproom is owned and operated by Brixton Brewery, totally separate to the "Taproom by" brand. We do however also supply "Taproom by" alongside a number of other South London breweries that also have their own taprooms.
> Traditionally the name Taproom implies a Brewery Tap close to or at the actual brewery but lines are blurred now and it has also become a marketing term. Much like "Craft" I guess as you now see Craft Cheese, Butter etc: The rise and rise of craft business – the craft takeover? – Birmingham Business School Blog
> 
> Small bars are typically known as Micropubs, e.g. The Beer Shop in Nunhead and there's also one called Camberwell Shark who are looking for a permanent home to open as a Micropub: The Camberwell Shark


Thank you.

I used to like the Brewery Tap in Lingham Street (Stockwell Green). I suppose it must originally have been the brewery tap of Hammerton's Brewery - though Hammerton's closed and it's site was taken over by Truman's in the 1950s.

The Lingham Street Brewery Tap went through a funny phase as a result of the Beer Orders. in the 1990s it became a local gay pub run by a couple of lesbians. I recall winning a huge Easter Egg there in a raffle back in 1997/98. It was so massive that they had to get me a cab to take it home. 

However by the early 2000s these tenants were put out, and the place became a squat, before being demolished.

The current building is top-end residential, built as a last resort because the Lambeth Planning designated section 106 Health Centre for that spot was not wanted by the health authority.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> I can see no one really wants to get in the middle of this discussion. On the charity supporting aspect, it's great that both have donated money but would point out that one was done as a one off and the other as an ongoing basis. As someone who runs a small business, I know it's not possible to donate 100% of your profits, you would go bust pretty quick.


It's just weird to have a thriving commercial business backed by a billion dollar multinational publicly 'wagering' that they'd donated more than an unfunded, not-for-profit community website.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 21, 2019)

editor said:


> It's just weird to have a thriving commercial business backed by a billion dollar multinational publicly 'wagering' that they'd donated more than an unfunded, not-for-profit community website.



Yes but they have donated more money in total as they do it year on year and in a few different ways. They couldn't do this without making a profit, since they are a business.
Your fundraiser was a one off, special project specifically to donate all funds raised. 

Plenty of business make way more money and donate far less or even zero since they are not obliged to


----------



## alex_ (Nov 21, 2019)

editor said:


> It's just weird to have a thriving commercial business backed by a billion dollar multinational publicly 'wagering' that they'd donated more than an unfunded, not-for-profit community website.



It’s also wierd you are vilifying him for it.

It’s almost like you’d rather he’d not.


----------



## jezg (Nov 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s also wierd you are vilifying him for it.
> 
> It’s almost like you’d rather he’d not.


And this is what compelled me to defend us in the first place. I understand the politics of U75/Brixton but if e.g. one of our hard-working staff or a potential customer etc read about our "shitty IPA" they'd be upset or put-off trying our beers just because Editor doesn't agree with our partnership with Heineken.
I think I've also argued before that "Big Beer" isn't automatically bad and "Small Beer" automatically good. There are plenty of examples of both being the opposite. This year alone two London "Independent" craft breweries have been sold in pre-pack administrations wiping out shareholders(both were crowdfunded businesses) and writing off significant debts to staff, suppliers etc. Both were terribly mismanaged and we could all see the writing on the wall.
You might not agree with our choices but we always try and do what we believe is right for all concerned hence why I say we're trying to brew beers and build a business Brixton can be proud of. I don't think it would be proud of us if we ended up the same way!


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s also wierd you are vilifying him for it.
> 
> It’s almost like you’d rather he’d not.


Perhaps you failed to read my post: "And I think it's great you managed to donate £6k - I wish more nu-Brixton businesses would give something back"


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2019)

jezg said:


> And this is what compelled me to defend us in the first place. I understand the politics of U75/Brixton but if e.g. one of our hard-working staff or a potential customer etc read about our "shitty IPA" they'd be upset or put-off trying our beers just because Editor doesn't agree with our partnership with Heineken.


No, I just don't like the beer. I've told you that several times. I've tried almost all of your beers now and I honestly don't particularly like any of them. I'm absolutely entitled to express this opinion, just like you might say this is a shitty website, or whatever, if that's what you believe.  And I think you're almost hysterically over-playing what impact my lone opinion is going to have on your sales, your business, or your 'hard working staff.'

And given how you've centred your entire branding around Brixton, its streets and heritage, forgive me if I'm not overwhelmed by what you've given back.


----------



## jezg (Nov 21, 2019)

editor said:


> No, I just don't like the beer. I've told you that several times. I've tried almost all of your beers now and I honestly don't particularly like any of them. I'm absolutely entitled to express this opinion, just like you might say this is a shitty website, or whatever, if that's what you believe.  And I think you're almost hysterically over-playing what impact my lone opinion is going to have on your sales, your business, or your 'hard working staff.'
> 
> And given how you've centred your entire branding around Brixton, its streets and heritage, forgive me if I'm not overwhelmed by what you've given back.



OK I understand you don't like any of our beers, largely on principal I suspect, and even if I didn't like your website(which I've been visiting since 2006) I wouldn't use the word "Shitty" to describe it, I'd probably tell you what exactly I don't like. That just implies you have a bigger axe to grind which I feel is unfair.
Plus you don't even know what we've given back in totality or indeed the state of our finances/business so you're not qualified to make this judgement as you're basing it on assumptions, rather than fact, with the only exception being that we're 49% owned by Heineken.
I've seen you arguing on here for mature debate in other threads but you just promote a myopic anti-capitalist/big-business stance against us and it's tiresome to see it regularly in various threads. Given you run the most popular Brixton based website and you are the "Editor" I'd say your particular opinion is quite influential too.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2019)

jezg said:


> OK I understand you don't like any of our beers, largely on principal I suspect


I'm not sure why you're so unable to take honest criticism. Not everyone is going to like the taste of your beers, and that includes me. That's it.



jezg said:


> Given you run the most popular Brixton based website and you are the "Editor" I'd say your particular opinion is quite influential too.


It's really not that influential at all.  Brixton Buzz holds far more sway than any of my individual posts here, and as far as I can see you've had plenty of free promotion and publicity off that site.

But I'm happy to have my impressions corrected, although I stand by my opinion that any business 49% owned by a multinational multi billion corporate is pushing their luck if they're claiming to be 'independent.'

So how much have Heineken injected into your business?


----------



## jezg (Nov 21, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm not sure why you're so unable to take honest criticism. Not everyone is going to like the taste of your beers, and that includes me. That's it.
> 
> It's really not that influential at all.  Brixton Buzz holds far more sway than any of my individual posts here, and as far as I can see you've had plenty of free promotion and publicity off that site.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you wanna have the last word here but you're just confirming that you have an axe to grind by coming back to the same points each time.
Re the posts on Buzz, we have advertised various events we have hosted via the events page by filling in the form on the site as we're a community based brewery and you are a community website that encourages that?
I'm not sure why it's relevant how much investment the various shareholders have made into the brewery. Most independent breweries don't publically state their sources of capital and investment unless they have to when doing a crowdfund raise for example.
On the subject of that, just saw this article: Invested Money in a Craft Beer Company? We Have Some Bad News


----------



## Winot (Nov 21, 2019)

Interesting article jezg. I almost invested some money into Redchurch but wasn’t convinced by their sales projections - glad now I didn’t!


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2019)

jezg said:


> I'm not sure why it's relevant how much investment the various shareholders have made into the brewery.


I see it as being related given your firm insistence that you're an independent company, but it's fine if you need to keep it secret.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Winot said:


> Interesting article jezg. I almost invested some money into Redchurch but wasn’t convinced by their sales projections - glad now I didn’t!


I too was intrigued by the article.At the bottom of the page there was a Vice article on black craft beer - in the USA, obviously. Could that happen here?

Not sure I would be tempted to crowd fund a brewery. But being over 65 I feel that share offerings are for companies and crowd funders are for charities.
What surprised me about the VICE article was that professional people - bankers, lawyers - seemed to think that basic book-keeping, accounting and financial forecasting were easily disregarded.

I have been involved in a CVA. It's not pleasant if you are in a large organisation where the CEO is on cloud nine and thinks something will turn up - yet the HMRC are knocking on the door threatening to close you down.

I would have thought that firms like Redchurch were small enough to respond appropriately and quickly. But that cannot help if the managing director is in denial and thinks they are on the cusp of success. Sometimes sale projections need to be treated with appropriate scepticism.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 22, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I too was intrigued by the article.At the bottom of the page there was a Vice article on black craft beer - in the USA, obviously. Could that happen here?
> 
> Not sure I would be tempted to crowd fund a brewery. But being over 65 I feel that share offerings are for companies and crowd funders are for charities.
> What surprised me about the VICE article was that professional people - bankers, lawyers - seemed to think that basic book-keeping, accounting and financial forecasting were easily disregarded.
> ...



I think a lot of crowdfunding is sold emotionally “join our club”, rather than rationally.

A good number redchurch, hop stuff turned out to have more ability to sell to investors than drinkers.

This is why people Fall for it

Alex


----------



## jezg (Nov 22, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I think a lot of crowdfunding is sold emotionally “join our club”, rather than rationally.
> 
> A good number redchurch, hop stuff turned out to have more ability to sell to investors than drinkers.
> 
> ...


Agreed and the breweries who raise capital this way also normally dangle a carrot of a "trade sale" as part of their offer/plans which seems disingenuous to me. Hopstuff also valued themselves at £25m at their last raise and Crowdcube had nothing to say about this despite there not being any prior transactions even close to this type of multiple.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2019)

Soulless craft ale bar meets posh gentrifying champagne-shunters in Brixton Village in a must-avoid synergy.


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2019)

I've had some kernel beer, it was pretty nice. Didn't realise they were local.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> I've had some kernel beer, it was pretty nice. Didn't realise they were local.


They're in Bermondsey, nearly 4 miles away, which I guess counts as local. I quite liked their Wheat Pale Ale when I tried it, but wasn't so keen on the Table Beer.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2019)

The brewer is a nice enough guy, or at least he was when I talked to him occasionally at their original site. Hopefully still is!


----------



## jezg (Nov 24, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> The brewer is a nice enough guy, or at least he was when I talked to him occasionally at their original site. Hopefully still is!


Evin O'Riordan, he's a nice fella. Good profile of him and the brewery here:
In Bermondsey, a Steady Heartbeat — The Kernel in London England — Good Beer Hunting


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> The brewer is a nice enough guy, or at least he was when I talked to him occasionally at their original site. Hopefully still is!


They're still properly independent too, no?


----------



## Angellic (Nov 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Soulless craft ale bar meets posh gentrifying champagne-shunters in Brixton Village in a must-avoid synergy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 190946



Why soulless?


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

editor said:


> They're still properly independent too, no?



Think so.

Wish I wasn't busy this Thursday


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Why soulless?


Have you been? Every time I've gone past there's been a maximum of 3 about people stood around in what I would describe as a particularly bleak attempt at a bar. It looks like a semi closed railway station waiting room from the 1960s to me, in a uniform shade of  dull brown.

I'm sure the beers they sell are mighty fine, but it's not a place I'd choose to go for a pint.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Have you been? Every time I've gone past there's been a maximum of 3 about people stood around in what I would describe as a particularly bleak attempt at a bar. It looks like a semi closed railway station waiting room from the 1960s to me, in a uniform shade of  dull brown.
> 
> I'm sure the beers they sell are mighty fine, but it's not a place I'd choose to go for a pint.




Ahh, that place. Looks like a painting by Edward Hopper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Not a single veggie/vegan option on their calorific menu.
> Black Bear Burger are coming to Brixton Village, direct from Shoreditch


Their buffalo wings are amazing. Just eating some now. Fries ain't bad either. Shame their poutine was off as I would have ordered that too


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Their buffalo wings are amazing. Just eating some now. Fries ain't bad either. Shame their poutine was off as I would have ordered that too








100% not for me.


----------



## djdando (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> 100% not for me.


----------



## northeast (Dec 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Yeah that''s the one. Right in step with the times with MEAT written all over it.
> 
> View attachment 181418



It's all go it's seems, got a fancy architecture firm as well aukett swanke.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm a regular at the Laundry for coffee now. Good coffee, lovely staff, calm setting. No wi-fi so I'll have to get tethering. Have also eaten there once, just a croque madame, which was delicious.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I'm a regular at the Laundry for coffee now. Good coffee, lovely staff, calm setting. No wi-fi so I'll have to get tethering. Have also eaten there once, just a croque madame, which was delicious.


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 26, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I'm a regular at the Laundry for coffee now. Good coffee, lovely staff, calm setting. No wi-fi so I'll have to get tethering. Have also eaten there once, just a croque madame, which was delicious.


Their pork belly was lovely. Definitely recommend.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 26, 2019)

editor said:


> How much did you pay for it?


£8.50, menu here https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...bf33/1572862322052/Laundry_Breakfast_menu.pdf


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> £8.50, menu here https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...bf33/1572862322052/Laundry_Breakfast_menu.pdf


I don't even know what a croque madame is but I'm pretty sure it's not something that the locals are unlikely to want or afford.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 26, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't even know what a croque madame is but I'm pretty sure it's not something that the locals are unlikely to want or afford.



Literally meaning "mister crunch," the croque monsieur is a treasure trove of textures; pop a fried egg on top of your sandwich to transform it into a croque madame. This sandwich stars layers of thinly sliced ham, soft, melty cheese, and an audible crunch as you bite down on the toasted bread. Hidden in plain sight is a traditional Mornay sauce: a béchamel sauce that's been upgraded with melted Gruyère. If you're not a fan of the pungent flavors of Gruyère, feel free to opt for milder Comté.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 26, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't even know what a croque madame is but I'm pretty sure it's not something that the locals are unlikely to want or afford.



It's very nice indeed. A staple of classic French cooking. A croque madame and a coffee at the laundry costs about the same as 2 big Mac meals. I would heartily recommend it to any locals who want a treat now and then. I'm one of the locals and I can afford it because I don't drink or smoke or use drugs or go to the cinema or the theatre or have a phone contract or TV licence or monthly car payments, or children.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Literally meaning "mister crunch," the croque monsieur is a treasure trove of textures; pop a fried egg on top of your sandwich to transform it into a croque madame. This sandwich stars layers of thinly sliced ham, soft, melty cheese, and an audible crunch as you bite down on the toasted bread. Hidden in plain sight is a traditional Mornay sauce: a béchamel sauce that's been upgraded with melted Gruyère. If you're not a fan of the pungent flavors of Gruyère, feel free to opt for milder Comté.


Good grief. If Clapham could speak it would sound like you.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> It's very nice indeed. A staple of classic French cooking. A croque madame and a coffee at the laundry costs about the same as 2 big Mac meals. I would heartily recommend it to any locals who want a treat now and then. I'm one of the locals and I can afford it because I don't drink or smoke or use drugs or go to the cinema or the theatre or have a phone contract or TV licence or monthly car payments, or children.


Ah, we're back the 'occasional treat' line.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 26, 2019)

How much is your annual budget for treats?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Literally meaning "mister crunch," the croque monsieur is a treasure trove of textures; pop a fried egg on top of your sandwich to transform it into a croque madame. This sandwich stars layers of thinly sliced ham, soft, melty cheese, and an audible crunch as you bite down on the toasted bread. Hidden in plain sight is a traditional Mornay sauce: a béchamel sauce that's been upgraded with melted Gruyère. If you're not a fan of the pungent flavors of Gruyère, feel free to opt for milder Comté.



This post isn't yours.

Its a cut and paste job from here:

Best Croque Madame Recipe - How To Make A Croque Madame


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2019)

editor said:


> Good grief. If Clapham could speak it would sound like you.


Its a cut and paste job see above


----------



## blameless77 (Dec 26, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Literally meaning "mister crunch," the croque monsieur is a treasure trove of textures; pop a fried egg on top of your sandwich to transform it into a croque madame. This sandwich stars layers of thinly sliced ham, soft, melty cheese, and an audible crunch as you bite down on the toasted bread. Hidden in plain sight is a traditional Mornay sauce: a béchamel sauce that's been upgraded with melted Gruyère. If you're not a fan of the pungent flavors of Gruyère, feel free to opt for milder Comté.




Blatantly trolling. Can you just go away please?


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> Blatantly trolling. Can you just go away please?


I'm banning this pathetic troll for a month.


----------



## northeast (Dec 26, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> £8.50, menu here https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...bf33/1572862322052/Laundry_Breakfast_menu.pdf



Not McDonalds cheap but id hope it would be a lot nicer and better for you. If it does prove to be too expensive sure it will shut down in due course.


----------



## Marilla (Dec 26, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I'm a regular at the Laundry for coffee now. Good coffee, lovely staff, calm setting. No wi-fi so I'll have to get tethering. Have also eaten there once, just a croque madame, which was delicious.



We went there couple of days ago and really liked everything. Food, staff and drinks all excellent.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2019)

What's going on in this thread?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> What's going on in this thread?



people appear to have not got the memo that the laundry is somewhere they should hate.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> people appear to have not got the memo that the laundry is somewhere they should hate.



I mean the trolling.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I mean the trolling.



I don’t think that replying to a post saying “I don’t know what x” is with an admittedly lazy cut and paste is trolling.

but defer to your opinion - he wasn’t adding anything 

Alex


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I don’t think that replying to a post saying “I don’t know what x” is with an admittedly lazy cut and paste is trolling.
> 
> but defer to your opinion - he wasn’t adding anything
> 
> Alex



Take it to the feedback forum if that is how you feel.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Take it to the feedback forum if that is how you feel.



Shrug


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 26, 2019)

editor said:


> Good grief. If Clapham could speak it would sound like you.


Oi, I live in Clapham and I don't sound one bit like that. Stop this shit!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

Marilla said:


> We went there couple of days ago and really liked everything. Food, staff and drinks all excellent.


Awesome. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

northeast said:


> Not McDonalds cheap but id hope it would be a lot nicer and better for you. If it does prove to be too expensive sure it will shut down in due course.


That's not how it works in a newly gentrified town though, is it?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I mean the trolling.



Just because you may not agree with something doesn’t mean it is trolling.

That just makes it harder to spot a real troll.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Just because you may not agree with something doesn’t mean it is trolling.
> 
> That just makes it harder to spot a real troll.



Take this to feedback forum as you have an issue with it.

I looked at a post which I suspected and was shown to be correct. 

Its not about me not agreeing with someone.


----------



## northeast (Dec 26, 2019)

editor said:


> That's not how it works in a newly gentrified town though, is it?



Correct not aways the case....but sounds like it's happening to brewdog and they have pretty deep pockets so let's see.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 27, 2019)

editor said:


> That's not how it works in a newly gentrified town though, is it?


There are tons of failed restaurants and food businesses in Brixton. Flip & Dip, that posh burger place which became Calcutta Street and is now an Italian, Brindisa....


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2019)

Ms T said:


> There are tons of failed restaurants and food businesses in Brixton. Flip & Dip, that posh burger place which became Calcutta Street and is now an Italian, Brindisa....


Still doesn't negate my comment though. They were just shit business ideas. 

Anyone who knows Brixton knew that Dip and Flip was going to fail. The Laundry, however, is positioned perfectly to serve the well heeled incomers and grazers from the Village, and to provide a truly delightful theatre and dining experience once Oval House opens up.

And that 'south facing Parisian terrace' will soon be full of posh people looking at the poverty opposite.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 27, 2019)

I've had spells in poverty, stealing food from Tesco or out of bins. A Big Mac meal would have been an impossible dream. There must be lots of people opposite the Laundry struggling to feed their kids from food banks. I hope their fortunes improve and they can treat themselves to a tenner's worth of luxury some day.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Ms T said:


> There are tons of failed restaurants and food businesses in Brixton. Flip & Dip, that posh burger place which became Calcutta Street and is now an Italian, Brindisa....



the most expensive one must be the fox / dirty burger in the bottom of piano house.

i mean the one someone spent the most money to implement.


----------



## Winot (Dec 27, 2019)

alex_ said:


> the most expensive one must be the fox / dirty burger in the bottom of piano house.



Never are there but the bar was pretty good.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2019)

This notion that local people living on the poverty line and relying on food banks to feed their family would spend a £10 windfall on a single 'madame croquet' in The Laundry as a 'luxury treat' really is as ridiculous as it gets. The Laundry is not for those people. If it was, they'd advertise big discounts to entice in locals from the estate and perhaps use less pretentious ways to describe their food and restaurant.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 27, 2019)

I am a local person who was living in  poverty.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I am a local person who was living in  poverty.


But now you're not, so I'm not sure what your point is. Upmarket, gentrifying and exclusive places like The Laundry are socially divisive and almost exclusively target, and cater for, those with disposable income for 'occasional treats' a-plenty. Setting up shop opposite one of the borough's most deprived communities while making no concessions to that community offends me. I don't expect everyone to agree with me, but that's how I feel about the place.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 27, 2019)

Each time the topic of the relative exclusivity/inclusivity of new businesses comes up, I go through a similar cycle of loosely related thoughts - and never know the answers:

Firstly, I wonder how many Brixton businesses offer discount schemes. Is there a list anywhere on Urban or elsewhere? In this particular case, do other firms on CHL positively support Southwyck House/Somerleyton Estate residents - especially those premises more directly adjacent than The Lounge. If not, then is it any better/worse than any other?

Then I get to thinking about practicalities. Obviously one can drop vouchers through front doors or ask for proof of address, but this wouldn’t distinguish owner-occupiers from private tenants from council/HA, or the relatively well-off from the unwaged, or the freelance single professional from the refugee family... And so on.

Or perhaps businesses might ask that a recent benefit letter be shown on entry? Is this ethical or even permissible? Again - I don’t know the answer. 

I’m genuinely interested in this. Gentrification is real, and its long-term effects are creeping and insidious. But I’m not sure what guidance there is on specific actions that businesses can take. What does the Transition Network or the New Economics Foundation say about it? Is it something that Lambeth could support, or is it a worthwhile potential use of the Brixton BID?


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 27, 2019)

Tried The Laundry and hated it. Staff were more interested in their festive plans than me. Had a coffee and left.
Won't  go back.
I'll be very surprised if it's still there in 12-18 months.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Each time the topic of the relative exclusivity/inclusivity of new businesses comes up, I go through a similar cycle of loosely related thoughts - and never know the answers:
> 
> Firstly, I wonder how many Brixton businesses offer discount schemes. Is there a list anywhere on Urban or elsewhere? In this particular case, do other firms on CHL positively support Southwyck House/Somerleyton Estate residents - especially those premises more directly adjacent than The Lounge. If not, then is any better/worse than any other?
> 
> ...



Lambeth could help by not setting up schemes like Pop.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Each time the topic of the relative exclusivity/inclusivity of new businesses comes up, I go through a similar cycle of loosely related thoughts - and never know the answers:
> 
> Firstly, I wonder how many Brixton businesses offer discount schemes. Is there a list anywhere on Urban or elsewhere? In this particular case, do other firms on CHL positively support Southwyck House/Somerleyton Estate residents - especially those premises more directly adjacent than The Lounge. If not, then is it any better/worse than any other?
> 
> ...


One new food business got in touch with me a few years ago because they said that they sincerely wanted to be part of the local community.

I suggested a range of options, from half price meals on, say a Wednesday afternoon, for local residents, to a 10% daytime discount, to OAP deals, to inviting a community group for tea or whatever on one afternoon a week. Turned out I'd completely wasted my time. They did absolutely nothing and carried on focussing on the incoming affluent demographic.

The harsh reality (as I see it) is that lot of these new, upmarket and exclusive restaurant businesses simply don't want the 'wrong type' coming into their premises and they don't give a shit about supporting the poorer elements of the community around them - even if the smallest gesture would barely impact on them financially.

The Laundry seems a good example as any and that's why I couldn't give a shit if they went bust tomorrow.


----------



## Marilla (Dec 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Awesome. I'm so happy for you.


Sorry I didn’t get the memo. ‍I’m afraid I didn’t  realise I couldn’t have my own opinion.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 28, 2019)

editor said:


> One new food business got in touch with me a few years ago because they said that they sincerely wanted to be part of the local community.
> 
> I suggested a range of options, from half price meals on, say a Wednesday afternoon, for local residents, to a 10% daytime discount, to OAP deals, to inviting a community group for tea or whatever on one afternoon a week. Turned out I'd completely wasted my time. They did absolutely nothing and carried on focussing on the incoming affluent demographic.
> 
> ...



Did they ever say why they didn’t take up your ideas? I ask because there could be many reasons - the difficulties of implementation or deciding eligibility that I referred to in my last post, or that they couldn’t make the numbers stack up (in a trade where margins - for independents especially - are notoriously wafer-thin) or that there was insufficient demand or space in the slots they could make available, and so on. I don’t know who it is you refer to, and have no desire to provide a defence. I just wonder why you feel they actively abandoned their proactively expressed intentions and refocused on an affluent audience?

Re The Laundry - I can’t get excited about them either positively or negatively. Just another fairly identikit independent restaurant taking up a lease in a developer’s refit of an old industrial building. A symptom rather than a cause. They’re not displacing an existing business (since Walton Lodge closed for their own reasons two or three years back), and unlike the many bookies and payday loan shops hereabouts, they’re not actively preying on vulnerable people. 

I’d love to support businesses that directly give back to their neighbourhood, or that make their offer open to a broader sector of society than those than can pay full rates. Right now I wouldn’t even know how to look them up.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Did they ever say why they didn’t take up your ideas? I ask because there could be many reasons - the difficulties of implementation or deciding eligibility that I referred to in my last post, or that they couldn’t make the numbers stack up (in a trade where margins - for independents especially - are notoriously wafer-thin) or that there was insufficient demand or space in the slots they could make available, and so on. I don’t know who it is you refer to, and have no desire to provide a defence. I just wonder why you feel they actively abandoned their proactively expressed intentions and refocused on an affluent audience?.


To be honest, I think they thought that there would be an easy way to gain the community stamp of approval without actually having to do anything meaningful. The place is doing very well, by the way.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

Marilla said:


> Sorry I didn’t get the memo. ‍I’m afraid I didn’t  realise I couldn’t have my own opinion.


I'm so happy you signed up just to give a particularly glowing review of this one restaurant.

And where on earth are you getting this peculiar notion that you 'couldn't have your own opinion'? Has anyone deleted your posts or told you that opinions aren't allowed here? As far as I can see you've been able to freely post up whatever you like.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 28, 2019)

Marilla said:


> Sorry I didn’t get the memo. ‍I’m afraid I didn’t  realise I couldn’t have my own opinion.



Yes, this thread is only to criticise new stuff in Brixton. Surely that is obvious from the title ?

Alex


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Yes, this thread is only to criticise new stuff in Brixton. Surely that is obvious from the title ?
> 
> Alex


I can see loads of positive reviews of restaurants and bars here, so you're clearly talking nonsense.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 28, 2019)

editor said:


> I can see loads of positive reviews of restaurants and bars here, so you're clearly talking nonsense.



which is presumably why you are being so sarcastic in reply to one of them


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 28, 2019)

editor said:


> To be honest, I think they thought that there would be an easy way to gain the community stamp of approval without actually having to do anything meaningful. The place is doing very well, by the way.



I wouldn’t know about any of that. But it does sound like they failed on a couple of consultation fundamentals in not articulating how the inputs they sought would correlate to outputs, and in not getting back to you to explain the outcomes of the process.


----------



## Not a Vet (Dec 28, 2019)

See the thing is, I probably could afford to go to all these restaurants but don’t because: a) I’m time poor and b) what a joyless way to spend money. I’m sure Llewelyn’s in Herne hill is a great neighbourhood restaurant (their words not mine) but lasagne and salad for £29 for two or slow cooked lamb and potatoes for £54 for 3 and that’s just the mains, fuck off. I’m not saying that you shouldn’t be able to treat yourself or everywhere should be cheap but I’m fucked if I’m going to spend my hard earned money on dishes which should cost a lot less. Wasn’t there a thread a few years ago about who did the best lasagne and chips? 


.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

alex_ said:


> which is presumably why you are being so sarcastic in reply to one of them


When you're looking through online reviews, how do you feel about reading a particularly enthusiastic and wildly glowing testimonial which turns out to be the only post the reviewer has ever added to a site?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 28, 2019)

editor said:


> When you're looking through online reviews, how do you feel about reading a particularly enthusiastic and wildly glowing testimonial which turns out to be the only post the reviewer has ever added to a site?



do you think the laundry are so desperate for positive press they are paying people to write nonsense positive press on forums which hate them ?

I’d have thought they’d be better off spending more time on trip advisor


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

alex_ said:


> do you think the laundry are so desperate for positive press they are paying people to write nonsense positive press on forums which hate them ?
> 
> I’d have thought they’d be better off spending more time on trip advisor


Exactly how does this forum " hate" them exactly? There's already been some positive reviews of the place from some posters, so once again you are talking confused and misleading nonsense.

And what makes you think they haven't already added positive reviews on other sites like TripAdvisor? 

As for me, I don't hate the place, I just couldn't give a shit about them, just like they couldn't give a shit for the poorer members of the community they've set up shop in.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 28, 2019)

editor said:


> And what makes you think they haven't already added positive reviews on other sites like TripAdvisor?



their tripadvisor score ?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

alex_ said:


> their tripadvisor score ?


Is there a point to this?


----------



## Marilla (Dec 29, 2019)

LOL I would love to be paid to post reviews on the internet, but unfortunately that’s not the case. However, I would accept offers in case any Brixton restaurant owner is reading this 

I have just registered and posted the review about the restaurant because that’s what was being discussed at the time I signed up and I ate there a couple of weeks ago. No special feelings for the restaurant itself.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 29, 2019)

The sort of people who post reviews on the internet are best ignored. Review sites are 99% garbage, just like social media. I only reviewed the Laundry here to troll the editor into fucking up his site a bit more.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I only reviewed the Laundry here to troll the editor into fucking up his site a bit more.


I can only assume you're pissed because this statement makes no sense at all.

But why would you want to "fuck up" a non profit, community website anyway?


----------



## blameless77 (Dec 29, 2019)

alex_ said:


> which is presumably why you are being so sarcastic in reply to one of them





David Clapson said:


> The sort of people who post reviews on the internet are best ignored. Review sites are 99% garbage, just like social media. I only reviewed the Laundry here to troll the editor into fucking up his site a bit more.



It’s trolls like you who are destroying this site.  Surely this blatant provocation deserves a ban? It’s been obvious for a while that he’s only on here to wind people up, but to admit it!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2019)

Marilla said:


> LOL I would love to be paid to post reviews on the internet, but unfortunately that’s not the case. However, I would accept offers in case any Brixton restaurant owner is reading this
> 
> I have just registered and posted the review about the restaurant because that’s what was being discussed at the time I signed up and I ate there a couple of weeks ago. No special feelings for the restaurant itself.



Your profile says your member since July 2nd 2019. So you haven't just signed up.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Did they ever say why they didn’t take up your ideas? I ask because there could be many reasons - the difficulties of implementation or deciding eligibility that I referred to in my last post, or that they couldn’t make the numbers stack up (in a trade where margins - for independents especially - are notoriously wafer-thin) or that there was insufficient demand or space in the slots they could make available, and so on. I don’t know who it is you refer to, and have no desire to provide a defence. I just wonder why you feel they actively abandoned their proactively expressed intentions and refocused on an affluent audience?
> 
> Re The Laundry - I can’t get excited about them either positively or negatively. Just another fairly identikit independent restaurant taking up a lease in a developer’s refit of an old industrial building. A symptom rather than a cause. They’re not displacing an existing business (since Walton Lodge closed for their own reasons two or three years back), and unlike the many bookies and payday loan shops hereabouts, they’re not actively preying on vulnerable people.
> 
> I’d love to support businesses that directly give back to their neighbourhood, or that make their offer open to a broader sector of society than those than can pay full rates. Right now I wouldn’t even know how to look them up.


Brixton Brewery put this through my letterbox some months ago.
Not sure if it's expired. And I'm not sure if they did the whole of Brixton or just Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 30, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Brewery put this through my letterbox some months ago.
> Not sure if it's expired. And I'm not sure if they did the whole of Brixton or just Coldharbour Lane.
> View attachment 194477



This is just a regular gift-with-purchase promo though. To convert new customers rather than engage with community.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Brewery put this through my letterbox some months ago.
> Not sure if it's expired. And I'm not sure if they did the whole of Brixton or just Coldharbour Lane.
> View attachment 194477


I never got one, not that I need or want a Brixton Brewery pint glass. Shame they couldn't donate the 50p or whatever it costs to local charities instead.


----------



## Marilla (Dec 30, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Your profile says your member since July 2nd 2019. So you haven't just signed up.


Does that mean I have just been waiting for the Laundry to open up so I could leave a review on here? I do hope they read this forum and give me a discount next visit! I have never had to give this amount of explanation for a review... even more a positive one. It doesn’t seem to be the same treatment for the people that left negative reviews for them. I wonder why 

Btw, I am happy to review any other place in Brixton. If you want to pick them it’s fine as long as I’m allowed to give my personal opinion even if doesn’t please the editor


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

Marilla said:


> Does that mean I have just been waiting for the Laundry to open up so I could leave a review on here? I do hope they read this forum and give me a discount next visit! I have never had to give this amount of explanation for a review... even more a positive one. It doesn’t seem to be the same treatment for the people that left negative reviews for them. I wonder why
> 
> Btw, I am happy to review any other place in Brixton. If you want to pick them it’s fine as long as I’m allowed to give my personal opinion even if doesn’t please the editor


You're absolutely free to post any reviews you like about any Brixton venues you like, although I hope they're a little more critical than your last_ gushgasm. _


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2019)

Marilla said:


> Does that mean I have just been waiting for the Laundry to open up so I could leave a review on here? I do hope they read this forum and give me a discount next visit! I have never had to give this amount of explanation for a review... even more a positive one. It doesn’t seem to be the same treatment for the people that left negative reviews for them. I wonder why
> 
> Btw, I am happy to review any other place in Brixton. If you want to pick them it’s fine as long as I’m allowed to give my personal opinion even if doesn’t please the editor



All I did was check your profile and point out that you had not just signed up to this site.

What you said in your post ( 1744 on this thread ) was this:


> *I have just registered* and posted the review about the restaurant because that’s what was being discussed at the time I signed up



All I did was point out this wasn't the case. You joined 2nd July 2019.

I made a purely factual post.

Your reading into my purely factual post things that I never said or implied.

So you do accept what Im saying is correct and you saying you "have just registered" was incorrect?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2019)

Marilla said:


> Does that mean I have just been waiting for the Laundry to open up so I could leave a review on here? I do hope they read this forum and give me a discount next visit! I have never had to give this amount of explanation for a review... even more a positive one. It doesn’t seem to be the same treatment for the people that left negative reviews for them. I wonder why
> 
> Btw, I am happy to review any other place in Brixton. If you want to pick them it’s fine as long as I’m allowed to give my personal opinion even if doesn’t please the editor



I haven't a posted a view here on the Laundry. Nor am I asking you for an explanation. This is a free site. Your at liberty to review any establishment you want. I don't understand why you are assuming I might want to pick them.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2019)

It’s rather telling though sadly not surprising at all to see the contrast between the “welcome” and subsequent treatment new member Marilla has received here so far, and that of another new poster in the Squire and Partners thread back in March (post no. 512 and onwards).

In that instance, a new member to the boards posted an comment that happened to be critical of Squire and Partners. There were elements of the post that seemed contradictory to an established poster, which prompted him to ask the new poster if a particular aspect of the post might amount to double standards.

Cue much indignation from some quarters by the very suggestion of it, complete with accusations of the established poster who made that comment of 'having a go' at the new poster, and his post of being 'insulting and nonsense'. A completely out of order and unacceptable way to greet a new arrival to the forum, by any account.

Fast forward nine months, and when another new poster expresses an opinion that appears to be off-message with some, they are rewarded with a condescending reply and a succession of subsequent exchanges that are pretty fucking far from welcoming, and by the very same people who were crying foul about about another new member being challenged on their initial post to boot.

A cynic might be tempted to conclude that brand new members to the Brixton forum must be afforded the friendliest & most uncritical welcome possible- unless of course their initial post offers a differing opinion to one’s own viewpoint on any given subject- in which case, release the hounds!


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> It’s rather telling though sadly not surprising at all to see the contrast between the “welcome” and subsequent treatment new member Marilla has received here so far, and that of another new poster in the Squire and Partners thread back in March (post no. 512 and onwards).
> 
> In that instance, a new member to the boards posted an comment that happened to be critical of Squire and Partners. There were elements of the post that seemed contradictory to an established poster, which prompted him to ask the new poster if a particular aspect of the post might amount to double standards.
> 
> ...


Cool story bro'. Could you remind me what the nasty, terrible, _terrible _first response was to this brand new poster who had just rocked up to make one post that was a thoroughly _gushing_ review of a new business?

And then, perhaps, you could quote the "pretty fucking far from welcoming" other responses to date, just so people can square your version of events with reality and the claim that the "hounds" have been released.

I've no interest in wasting my time trawling through the other thread to see whatever convoluted point it is you're trying to make. Cross-thread crap like that is boring as fuck.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 30, 2019)

This thread is getting daft... I keep thinking I might post something but all the beef and sniping and cut across from other threads is too much


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> This thread is getting daft... I keep thinking I might post something but all the beef and sniping and cut across from other threads is too much


Given that we've had one poster announcing that it's his stated aim to "fuck up the site," and now another trying to dredge in some futile point-scoring from another thread, it's becoming clear who are the ones who want to trash the discussion.

Please post what you were going to post. This thread needs some sensible, relevant discourse!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> It’s rather telling though sadly not surprising at all to see the contrast between the “welcome” and subsequent treatment new member Marilla has received here so far, and that of another new poster in the Squire and Partners thread back in March (post no. 512 and onwards).
> 
> In that instance, a new member to the boards posted an comment that happened to be critical of Squire and Partners. There were elements of the post that seemed contradictory to an established poster, which prompted him to ask the new poster if a particular aspect of the post might amount to double standards.
> 
> ...



Just to be clear as you posted this just below my post your not referring to me?


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Given that we've had one poster announcing that it's his stated aim to "fuck up the site," and now another trying to dredge in some pointless point-scoring from another thread, it's becoming clear who are the ones who want to trash the discussion.
> 
> Please post what you were going to post. This thread needs some sensible, relevant discourse because there is a lot to talk about.


Ive had a pint and I don't think I can craft something sufficiently nuanced to avoid someone or other taking umbridge 

I did wonder whether it might be worth having 2 different threads - one for "standard" reviews about a place and another to discuss the planning, effect on the neighbourhood, impact on community etc.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Ive had a pint and I don't think I can craft something sufficiently nuanced to avoid someone or other taking umbridge
> 
> I did wonder whether it might be worth having 2 different threads - one for "standard" reviews about a place and another to discuss the planning, effect on the neighbourhood, impact on community etc.


I think the thread can accommodate both - they are intertwined after all - but there's no hope of any sensible debate if wannabe trolls are going to make up shit just to 'fuck up the site'  or people try and drag in unrelated personal guff from other threads containing hundreds of posts.

And in the hope of getting this back on topic: has anyone been able to confirm that Brewdog actually is up for sale, and does anyone have an opening date for the dire-sounding Meat Liquor place in Electric Lane?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Ive had a pint and I don't think I can craft something sufficiently nuanced to avoid someone or other taking umbridge
> 
> I did wonder whether it might be worth having 2 different threads - one for "standard" reviews about a place and another to discuss the planning, effect on the neighbourhood, impact on community etc.



This is an old thread. I've just gone and looked at the first two pages from 2011. Brixton was a different place.  This thread reflects the gradual gentrification of the area. Which is why it's got so unpleasant now. Its wasn't at the start.

Personally I'm of a mind to put this thread on ignore. Its for me to much of a wind up every time I look at it. In all my years here I've never contemplated putting a Brixton thread on ignore. I try to be civil here. But looking at the start of this thread and I don't like what has happened to Brixton.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Cool story bro'. Could you remind me what the nasty, terrible, _terrible _first response was to this brand new poster who had just rocked up to make one post that was a thoroughly _gushing_ review of a new business?
> 
> And then, perhaps, you could quote the "pretty fucking far from welcoming" other responses to date, just so people can square your version of events with reality and the claim that the "hounds" have been released.
> 
> I've no interest in wasting my time trawling through the other thread to see whatever convoluted point it is you're trying to make. Cross-thread crap like that is boring as fuck.


First case I referenced: A poster challenged a small, specific portion of a new member’s post by asking nothing more or less offensive than “Are we talking double standards here?”

You and Gramsci thought that simple one intervention was hostile and unwelcoming towards a brand new member to the boards. If you still don’t remember it you can refresh your memory from a few posts down this page
Second case is obviously the treatment this new poster in this thread has received from you and one or two others.

Bottom line: if asking a new poster “Are we talking double standards here?” is unwelcoming or constitutes ‘having a go’ or being ‘insulting and nonsense’ (as you yourself and others said in Case 1), then there is no fucking way, not in a million years, than your initial reply to new poster Marilla “Awesome. I’m so happy for you” is any different. 

I really hope you’re not going to try to tell us your “Awesome. I’m so happy for you” reply to the new poster ITT was not unwelcoming or unfriendly but someone else asking “Are we talking double standards here” is. As it happens I’d wager most people would judge your reply more unwelcoming than the other one. But at any rate not any less unwelcoming by any measure.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Just to be clear as you posted this just below my post your not referring to me?


Partly, simply because you were one of the posters involved in case 1. See my post above. 

To keep it short, do you agree that in hindsight that your reaction to the interaction and alleged treatment of a new poster in the S&P thread in March is not consistent with your and others’ reaction to what is in essence  the same scenario, namely a new poster expressing an opinion in this forum?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> Partly, simply because you were one of the posters involved in case 1. See my post above.
> 
> To keep it short, do you agree that in hindsight that your reaction to the interaction and alleged treatment of a new poster in the S&P thread in March is not consistent with your and others’ reaction to what is in essence  the same scenario, namely a new poster expressing an opinion in this forum?



"Others" can speak for themselves.

On the issue you appear to be alluding on the recent page of this thread what I posted was this:



> I haven't a posted a view here on the Laundry. Nor am I asking you for an explanation. This is a free site. Your at liberty to review any establishment you want.



So the answer is no.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> First case I referenced: A poster challenged a small, specific portion of a new member’s post by asking nothing more or less offensive than “Are we talking double standards here?”
> 
> You and Gramsci thought that simple one intervention was hostile and unwelcoming towards a brand new member to the boards. If you still don’t remember it you can refresh your memory from a few posts down this page
> Second case is obviously the treatment this new poster in this thread has received from you and one or two others.
> ...


 I've absolutely no idea why you're working yourself up into a major froth over this and insisting that people start referencing a completely unrelated thread from over a year ago, but I sure as hell can't be bothered with it.

This thread is about _new food and drink outlets in Brixton_. Everyone Is entitled to an opinion on that topic, but you banging on about "Case 1" like it's some sort of vital, ongoing courtroom cross-examination is, frankly, completely fucking unhinged.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2019)

Anyway, back to Brixton food. I looked up Meat Liquor to see if they'd announced a date for their Brixton opening but only came across this. Now, admittedly, I don't eat meat, but even if there was a veggie version that looked like this, it would still look horrible.



it just looks like a celebration of triple-burger, fat-dribbling gluttony to me but does this kind of thing appeal to people here?  I mean, I like burgers but this thing just looks revolting.

And this reads like Chris Morris's Blue Jam Bar Guide:



> *SET  IN AN OLD CHRISTIAN MISSIONARY (COMPLETE WITH STAINED GLASS WINDOWS AND A CONFESSIONAL BOX PHOTO BOOTH)*





Brixton cocktail bars are starting to sound like the pisstake Bar Guide by Chris Morris


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> "Others" can speak for themselves.
> 
> On the issue you appear to be alluding on the recent page if this thread what I have posted is this:
> 
> ...


Let me shorten my question as much as I can

In this thread you strongly objected to a new poster being challenged with nothing more offensive than the question “Doesn’t that amount to double standards?”, and went on to express your opinion that the poster who asked that question was having a go at the new poster. And also made it undoubtedly clear in your subsequent posts that you thought that contribution amounted to being hostile, or at the very least unwelcoming and in detriment of the forum.

So my question is, do you agree or disagree that some of replies in this thread to new poster Marilla are similarly unwelcoming and in detriment of the forum as those in the S&P thread you personally objected to?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> Let me shorten my question as much as I can
> 
> In this thread you strongly objected to a new poster being challenged with nothing more offensive than the question “Doesn’t that amount to double standards?”, and went on to express your opinion that the poster who asked that question was having a go at the new poster. And also made it undoubtedly clear in your subsequent posts that you thought that contribution amounted to being hostile, or at the very least unwelcoming and in detriment of the forum.
> 
> So my question is, do you agree or disagree that some of replies in this thread to new poster Marilla are similarly unwelcoming and in detriment of the forum as those in the S&P thread you personally objected to?


Let me make it crystal clear for you: no one gives a flying fuck what happened in some totally unrelated thread from over a year ago.

This is a thread about _Brixton food and drink establishments_. If you want to keep on pretending you're some kind of hotshot layer wowing the folks in the gallery with your devastating wit in the unfolding drama of '*CASE 1*,' I suggest you start a new thread in an appropriate forum, because you'll be hoofed off this thread if you continue this disruptive and bloody weird behaviour.


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2019)

editor said:


> I've absolutely no idea why you're working yourself up into a major froth over this and insisting that people start referencing a completely unrelated thread from over a year ago, but I sure as hell can't be bothered with it.
> 
> This thread is about _new food and drink outlets in Brixton_. Everyone Is entitled to an opinion on that topic, but you banging on about "Case 1" like it's some sort of vital, ongoing courtroom cross-examination is, frankly, completely fucking unhinged.



I thought it’d be crystal clear: in one case we have heavy objections from you and at least one other poster to a new member simply being challenged by another poster, and in another the very same people who complained about new posters being given a rough treatment are either directly involved in giving another new poster the very same welcome or subsequently challenging them.

The subject of the threads in question is completely irrelevant. The issue here is the completely opposite treatment of a new poster in here, seemly depending on whether you agree or disagree with their viewpoint.

Either both new posters were treated disrespectfully or neither were. The subject of the thread or the time elapsed are completely irrelevant to the issue. Unless you perhaps believe the double standards question by the established poster in the other was disrespectful, but your ‘Awesome. I’m so happy for you’ retort to Marilla here was not.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> Let me shorten my question as much as I can
> 
> In this thread you strongly objected to a new poster being challenged with nothing more offensive than the question “Doesn’t that amount to double standards?”, and went on to express your opinion that the poster who asked that question was having a go at the new poster. And also made it undoubtedly clear in your subsequent posts that you thought that contribution amounted to being hostile, or at the very least unwelcoming and in detriment of the forum.
> 
> So my question is, do you agree or disagree that some of replies in this thread to new poster Marilla are similarly unwelcoming and in detriment of the forum as those in the S&P thread you personally objected to?



I've already given you a reply to your original question.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> The subject of the threads in question is completely irrelevant. The issue here is the completely opposite treatment of a new poster in here, seemly depending on whether you agree or disagree with their viewpoint..


No, the issue is *the new bars and food establishments in Brixton*.

If you wish to discuss 'the treatment of new posters' and 'CASE 1,' start a thread in the feedback forum where you might possibly find someone remotely interested in trawling through threads containing hundreds of posts and cross-referencing them on other threads to see whatever point it is you're trying to make.

Good luck with that, but you will be banned from this thread if you continue this off-topic disruption.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 31, 2019)

Why do new posters have to get a 'friendly' welcome, this is not the 6th form.
It's a message board so anything you post is up for scrutiny, that's how they work.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 31, 2019)

Well. Happy New Year to all of you. 

Less beef folks. Its a forum about Brixtons food places, not Judge Rinder


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> Well. Happy New Year to all of you.
> 
> Less beef folks. Its a forum about Brixtons food places, not Judge Rinder


I completely agree, and I wish nothing more going forward than members new and old using this thread for nothing more than giving their opinions or feedback on Brixton’s bars and eateries, and of course for their opinion on any given venue to be treated with due respect even if it’s something one does not agree with.So line drawn here, everyone... And Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2020)

One of my New year's resolutions is to put this thread in ignore from now.


----------



## northeast (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks like Brew Dog are doing free refills of draft alcohol free beer during January.


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2020)

northeast said:


> Looks like Brew Dog are doing free refills of draft alcohol free beer during January.



That’s good. They offer the only palatable alcohol-free beer I’ve ever come across in this country.


----------



## Marilla (Jan 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> I completely agree, and I wish nothing more going forward than members new and old using this thread for nothing more than giving their opinions or feedback on Brixton’s bars and eateries, and of course for their opinion on any given venue to be treated with due respect even if it’s something one does not agree with.So line drawn here, everyone... And Happy New Year to all.






Happy new year to you all!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 2, 2020)

northeast said:


> Looks like Brew Dog are doing free refills of draft alcohol free beer during January.




Goes to show how cheap this booze free beer is to produce if they are advertising giving it away for free. I wonder how much a pint of it is? Clearly they have worked out that if a person buys 1 pint of this at full price but drinks 3 they are still making enough money for it to be a worthwhile promotion.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 2, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Goes to show how cheap this booze free beer is to produce if they are advertising giving it away for free. I wonder how much a pint of it is? Clearly they have worked out that if a person buys 1 pint of this at full price but drinks 3 they are still making enough money for it to be a worthwhile promotion.



Plus they aren’t paying any alcohol duty on it which is about 42p on a 5% pint.


----------



## aka (Jan 13, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Why do new posters have to get a 'friendly' welcome, this is not the 6th form.
> It's a message board so anything you post is up for scrutiny, that's how they work.


This isn't Fight Club.


----------



## aka (Jan 13, 2020)

Is Carioca shutdown now?  Looked shutdown or in refurb mode yesterday (Sunday 12 January 2020).


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

aka said:


> This isn't Fight Club.


Neither is it the softy-wofty-touchy-feely club.  Now I'd like to know why the exclusive, upmarket Laundry is allowed to shove this big wooden sign advertising their unaffordable cocktails in the street. It's already a narrow pavement as it is.


----------



## aka (Jan 13, 2020)

Breaking the first rule of 'softy-wofty-touchy-feely club', yer Editor says the gloves can come off!  Wooop.

Anyway - back OT.  The very least that Laundry will need is Public Liability Insurance.  Always fun posting about insurance.  

Laundry will also need to get permission from Lambeth Council under their planning regulations.  There is no national specific legislation preventing it though.  Laundry are most likely from the 'forgiveness not permission' school.  HTH.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

aka said:


> Breaking the first rule of 'softy-wofty-touchy-feely club', yer Editor says the gloves can come off!  Wooop.
> 
> Anyway - back OT.  The very least that Laundry will need is Public Liability Insurance.  Always fun posting about insurance.
> 
> Laundry will also need to get permission from Lambeth Council under their planning regulations.  There is no national specific legislation preventing it though.  Laundry are most likely from the 'forgiveness not permission' school.  HTH.


It seems they 'must leave at least 1.8 metres of clear space on the pavement so that people can pass, including those with disabilities. ' I'm not seeing 1.8m here. How about you? 

Oh and seeing as it's in a conservation area, this rule applies: 


> You must get consent from the appropriate planning authority if you want to place an A Board in a conservation area.


But this lot don't give a fuck.


----------



## aka (Jan 13, 2020)

editor said:


> It seems they 'must leave at least 1.8 metres of clear space on the pavement so that people can pass, including those with disabilities. ' I'm not seeing 1.8m here. How about you?
> 
> Oh and seeing as it's in a conservation area, this rule applies:
> 
> But this lot don't give a fuck.


Like I posted - Laundry need permission.  No idea if they have it.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

aka said:


> Like I posted - Laundry need permission.  No idea if they have it.


Seeing as it clearly breaks the rules, I very much doubt it - which sums up the arrogance of many of these incoming businesses.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

Yet another fucking chain is moving into Electric Avenue selling yet more fucking fried chicken.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 196385
> 
> Yet another fucking chain is moving into Electric Avenue selling yet more fucking fried chicken.


I think the Green Party should push for a vegan quota. The thought of all those electrocuted fowls is disgusting.
Did you know the the pioneer of factory farming in Britain was a co-founder of loopy right-wing think tank, the IEA?








						The life and work of Sir Antony Fisher — Institute of Economic Affairs
					

This week marks the 25th anniversary of the death of Sir Antony Fisher, founder of the Institute of Economic Affairs … Continue reading "The life and work of Sir Antony Fisher"




					iea.org.uk


----------



## alex_ (Jan 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I think the Green Party should push for a vegan quota. The thought of all those electrocuted fowls is disgusting.
> Did you know the the pioneer of factory farming in Britain was a co-founder of loopy right-wing think tank, the IEA?
> 
> 
> ...



Otoh it meant the working class could afford meat more than once a week.

meat rationing didn’t end until 1954, factory farms was what the uk needed in the 1950’s

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2020)

alex_ said:


> Otoh it meant the working class could afford meat more than once a week.
> 
> meat rationing didn’t end until 1954, factory farms was what the uk needed in the 1950’s
> 
> Alex


alex_  Eating electrically stunned chicken is more aesthetically pleasing than Horsemeat from Coldharbour Lane - mainly because the mechanics are hidden.





I was trying to argue ad hominem. Like the pioneer of English factory farming consorted with Hayek and that lot.
Normally on here ad hominem accusations go down a treat. Are you a Libertarian, a Blairite or simply a Contrarian?
I think we should be told.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

alex_ said:


> Otoh it meant the working class could afford meat more than once a week.
> 
> meat rationing didn’t end until 1954, factory farms was what the uk needed in the 1950’s
> 
> Alex


Pretty sure that the 'factory farms' of the 1950s bear little relation to the industrial complexes that are utilised for mass slaughter these days.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Pretty sure that the 'factory farms' of the 1950s bear little relation to the industrial complexes that are utilised for mass slaughter these days.



The factory farms of the 1950s were what the bloke in the quoted post Antony fisher invented.

alex


----------



## alex_ (Jan 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> alex_  Eating electrically stunned chicken is more aesthetically pleasing than Horsemeat from Coldharbour Lane - mainly because the mechanics are hidden.



horse tastes good I’ve eaten it in Switzerland and France.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

Electric Avenue's hipsterfication continues 






Shoreditch fried chicken chain ‘BIRD’ moves in Brixton’s Electric Avenue


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2020)

alex_ said:


> horse tastes good I’ve eaten it in Switzerland and France.


Apparently the way to tell if you've been sold horse rather than beef steak (if frying) is that horse is very watery.
But I've never knowingly eaten it.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 23, 2020)

I took a bite in Iceland once. It was a bit watery yes


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> I took a bite in Iceland once. It was a bit watery yes


They sell horse meat in Iceland??


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> They sell horse meat in Iceland??


There was a fuck up seven years ago or so









						Horsemeat scandal: How tastes changed
					

The food industry is still feeling the impact of the horsemeat scandal that one year ago shocked consumers and rocked the food industry.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> They sell horse meat in Iceland??



Well the one next to the tube claims not to, but the restaurant in Reykjavik did


----------



## alex_ (Jan 24, 2020)

editor said:


> There was a fuck up seven years ago or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The supermarkets had a mare.


----------



## aka (Jan 24, 2020)

alex_ said:


> The supermarkets had a mare.


bye bye li'll sebastian, we miss you in the saddest fashion.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 24, 2020)

aka said:


> bye bye li'll sebastian, we miss you in the saddest fashion.



no


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

So this BIRD place is now open and half price for two days. They've got aggressive plans to expand too with Brixton seen as another stepping stone on their expansion map 








						BIRD fried chicken joint opens in Brixton today with half price food until Thurs 30th Jan, 2020
					

The new – and somewhat opinion-dividing – BIRD fried chicken and waffles joint on Electric Avenue is opening today, and the owners are hoping to lure in chicken-craving locals with a ha…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

And here's a timely article 









						UK’s love of chicken ‘fuelling mass forest loss in South America’
					

Greenpeace calls for meat-reduction targets by big stores that ‘fail to monitor suppliers’ but run promotions




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Both of the new fried chicken joints in Brixton have a (small) offering of vegan food, but I'm not sure how many vegans/veggies are going to want to eat in a restaurant that is ALL about fried chicken, or feel comfortable being surrounded by people chomping away on animal parts.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jan 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Both of the new fried chicken joints in Brixton have a (small) offering of vegan food, but I'm not sure how many vegans/veggies are going to want to eat in a restaurant that is ALL about fried chicken, or feel comfortable being surrounded by people chomping away on animal parts.



Yes agreed, also the veggie options offered aren't exactly blowing my mind, considering what other restaurants have come up with recently.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Yes agreed, also the veggie options offered aren't exactly blowing my mind, considering what other restaurants have come up with recently.


That Other Fried lot asked me to include them in our vegan guide because they had one vegan offering. Seeing as their front window is emblazoned with the words, "FRIED CHICKEN' in neon and their logo is a squashed chicken in a bun, I declined.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jan 28, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Yes agreed, also the veggie options offered aren't exactly blowing my mind, considering what other restaurants have come up with recently.


But if you are essentially a one product restaurant specialising in chicken, then tbf you’re not really a vegany place are you?


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jan 28, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> But if you are essentially a one product restaurant specialising in chicken, then tbf you’re not really a vegany place are you?



Nope, was just agreeing with editor that it's not really my cup of tea


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> But if you are essentially a one product restaurant specialising in chicken, then tbf you’re not really a vegany place are you?


Yes, but a lot of these new meat-tastic trendy places are trying really hard to cash in on the growing veggie/vegan market with a token offering or two.  

It certainly won't convince me, especially with a sign like this


----------



## djdando (Jan 28, 2020)

If you want an amazing vegan burger then get to Honest Burger before the end of the month. It is incredible.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

djdando said:


> If you want an amazing vegan burger then get to Honest Burger before the end of the month. It is incredible.


I imagine a lot of vegans - and veggies - aren't drawn to places that predominantly sell meat and where you'll be surrounded by people eating meat. I'm certainly not, so I'll give it a miss, thanks.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 28, 2020)

editor said:


> I imagine a lot of vegans - and veggies - aren't drawn to places that predominantly sell meat and where you'll be surrounded by people eating meat. I'm certainly not, so I'll give it a miss, thanks.



Useful if there is a diversity of diets.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Angellic said:


> Useful if there is a diversity of diets.


I'm sure it is, but most vegans and veggies I know aren't drawn to places that are almost entirely focussed on chicken or whatever. I'm not a fan of eating in places that smell strongly of meat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2020)

This thread is not just about you, editor - meat eaters also read this thread


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Yes, but a lot of these new meat-tastic trendy places are trying really hard to cash in on the growing veggie/vegan market with a token offering or two.
> 
> It certainly won't convince me, especially with a sign like this
> 
> View attachment 196912


I've had their stuff. Fairly good stuff.

Not sure if it's enough to stand out from the crowd though.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This thread is not just about you, editor - meat eaters also read this thread


Gosh. Really?  

Good job I've made no claim to be speaking for everybody, then!  Meat eaters are of course more than welcome to enthuse over dead animal products and the fast food restaurants where they're sold, just like I'm free to express my personal viewpoint about such establishments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2020)

it's getting comically annoying though. i recommended a place that wasn't aimed at your palate and you couldn't resist having a pop cos it served more meat than veggie dishes


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> it's getting comically annoying though. i recommended a place that wasn't aimed at your palate and you couldn't resist having a pop cos it served more meat than veggie dishes


And how many times have you suffered this terrible, terrible thing that annoys you so much recently?

And why the hell shouldn't I voice a complaint if a place has a shit selection of vegan/veggie dishes, anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2020)

editor said:


> And how many times have you suffered this terrible, terrible thing recently?
> 
> And why the hell shouldn't I voice a complaint if it has a shit selection of vegan/veggie dishes, anyway?


i dunno, just think it's funny lol


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i dunno, just think it's funny lol


Individual posters have every right to criticise a menu of a new restaurant in Brixton for whatever reason they choose. If you're not interested in this topic, I'm sure there's other threads you can add your meaningless 'lol's to.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 28, 2020)

editor said:


> I imagine a lot of vegans - and veggies - aren't drawn to places that predominantly sell meat and where you'll be surrounded by people eating meat. I'm certainly not, so I'll give it a miss, thanks.


I took 3 mates from out of town into Honest today (yeah I know stunningly unoriginal) and one of the them was 'experimenting' with veganism, so it was useful that HB had some choice for him to eat.

But i tend to agree, what would you go to a business which specialises in meat food just for some token offering?


----------



## northeast (Jan 29, 2020)

djdando said:


> If you want an amazing vegan burger then get to Honest Burger before the end of the month. It is incredible.



Have to agree it's really good. Hopefully they keep the option going long term. Also cater for gluten free which is great. 

I'd much prefer they carried these additional options than not.


----------



## northeast (Jan 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> it's getting comically annoying though. i recommended a place that wasn't aimed at your palate and you couldn't resist having a pop cos it served more meat than veggie dishes



As a suggestion it might be good to use the "editor" as a neutral moderator of the forum.

Having a separate login that you use to express your personal opinion might create more of an even dynamic.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2020)

northeast said:


> As a suggestion it might be good to use the "editor" as a neutral moderator of the forum.
> 
> Having a separate login that you use to express your personal opinion might create more of an even dynamic.


There has been no 'moderating' input in this thread at all from me. I've just expressed my opinion as any other poster would. Some posters agree, and some don't like. It's no different to anyone else - I have simply posted my opinions on local new food businesses in the relevant thread. I've no idea why you've quoted OU's post because that doesn't mention any moderation issues, he simply disagrees with me - and that's fine. 

However, if wish to complain about any moderation issues that you perceive as negatively impacting this or any other thread, please start a thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2020)

northeast said:


> Have to agree it's really good. Hopefully they keep the option going long term. Also cater for gluten free which is great.
> 
> I'd much prefer they carried these additional options than not.


So do I. But my original comment stemmed from a fried chicken joint with a big FRIED CHICKEN neon sign in their window asking to be included in a listing of Vegan restaurants in Brixton.  I explained the reasons why I was reluctant to do so as it all seemed a bit half arsed and it would feel a bit odd recommending it to vegans. What's your opinion?


----------



## Big Bertha (Jan 29, 2020)

editor said:


> So do I. But my original comment stemmed from a fried chicken joint with a big FRIED CHICKEN neon sign in their window asking to be included in a listing of Vegan restaurants in Brixton.  I explained the reasons why I was reluctant to do so as it all seemed a bit half arsed and it would feel a bit odd recommending it to vegans. What's your opinion?


If they have a nice vegan option I’m sure vegans would be interested to know about it.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> If they have a nice vegan option I’m sure vegans would be interested to know about it.


Be a bit of a rubbish vegan guide if it started including meat-heavy places that had just one vegan option. That would be like having a guide to wine bars and including a pub that had just one wine on the menu. 

And you do understand that many vegans wouldn't feel comfortable sitting in a place where meat made up almost the entire menu and everyone around was slobbering away over their chicken wings or dripping burgers?

Anyway, I've made my choice and I won't be listing places that don't adequately cater for vegans.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jan 29, 2020)

This debate makes me feel my age. 

When I turned veggie back in the 80s venues that catered to my proclivities were of the Cranks school of worthy specialists or they were Italian or Indian places. Beyond that, knowing whether a pub or restaurant had any kind of veggie 'choice' was often the deciding factor for my opting in or out of a group social occasion - cue a regular pattern of phoning ahead and never knowing if info was reliable. 30-odd years on and I rarely need to think about it in the UK. (It's true too that a brood of nippers vastly hampers the number of invites I get, but that's another matter entirely.)

I'm sure in time vegans will be able to take things for granted in the same way. For now though, I think listings that distinguish between Vegan, Vegan-Friendly and Vegan Dishes Available, much like the old Vegetarian Society guidebooks did, will have their uses for many people.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> This debate makes me feel my age.
> 
> When I turned veggie back in the 80s venues that catered to my proclivities were of the Cranks school of worthy specialists or they were Italian or Indian places. Beyond that, knowing whether a pub or restaurant had any kind of veggie 'choice' was often the deciding factor for my opting in or out of a group social occasion - cue a regular pattern of phoning ahead and never knowing if info was reliable. 30-odd years on and I rarely need to think about it in the UK.


When I tour some parts of Europe, the clock can go right back to those grim days! I was offered a 'veggie soup' in Portugal and I see and smell the beef fat on the surface!


----------



## Jimbeau (Jan 29, 2020)

editor said:


> When I tour some parts of Europe, the clock can go right back to those grim days! I was offered a 'veggie soup' in Portugal and I see and smell the beef fat on the surface!


That's a familiar scenario. My working life has frequently found me in places where western veggie food culture is either anathema or considered an affectation. I've always tried to  put up and shut up in places where I can't communicate or when I'm served something prepared with good intentions and/or where refusal would cause offence.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jan 29, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> That's a familiar scenario. My working life has frequently found me in places where western veggie food culture is either anathema or considered an affectation. I've always tried to  put up and shut up in places where I can't communicate or when I'm served something prepared with good intentions and/or where refusal would cause offence.


That sounds twattier than I intended. I'm not a spy or an oligarch or anything - just a schmo who does NGO stuff.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 29, 2020)

editor said:


> So do I. But my original comment stemmed from a fried chicken joint with a big FRIED CHICKEN neon sign in their window asking to be included in a listing of Vegan restaurants in Brixton.  I explained the reasons why I was reluctant to do so as it all seemed a bit half arsed and it would feel a bit odd recommending it to vegans. What's your opinion?



Yes this woudnt be a vegan food guide - pretty much everywhere has one vegan option now.

totally agree


----------



## alex_ (Jan 29, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> That sounds twattier than I intended. I'm not a spy or an oligarch or anything - just a schmo who does NGO stuff.



That’s what a spy would say !


----------



## Jimbeau (Jan 29, 2020)

alex_ said:


> That’s what a spy would say !


Dagnabbit. Rumbled.


----------



## dbs1fan (Jan 30, 2020)

Way outside Brixton, I know, but got to give Blue Jay cafe in Portland Rd. South Norwood a mention. It was reviewed by Jay Rayner in the company of Stormzy in a recent Guardian article. I visited on Saturday with two fellow meat eaters, a vegetarian and a vegan. The menu choice of Caribbean food was superb. Everyone left satisfied and impressed.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

dbs1fan said:


> Way outside Brixton, I know, but got to give Blue Jay cafe in Portland Rd. South Norwood a mention. It was reviewed by Jay Rayner in the company of Stormzy in a recent Guardian article. I visited on Saturday with two fellow meat eaters, a vegetarian and a vegan. The menu choice of Caribbean food was superb. Everyone left satisfied and impressed.


Have to say a review by posh Jay Rayner is not something that makes me want to go to any restaurant but I looked up the review and it looks pretty good and affordable. 









						'It's a focus for the community': Stormzy takes Jay Rayner to his favourite cafe
					

For the full flavour of Caribbean food and an insight into his upbringing, the star takes the Observer’s restaurant critic to south London’s Bluejay Cafe




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 30, 2020)

Jay Rayner got the hump with me big time after i trolled one of his reviews in the Guardian comments section, mentioning he had been seen in Pizza Express, Herne Hill.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Jay Rayner got the hump with me big time after i trolled one of his reviews in the Guardian comments section, mentioning he had been seen in Pizza Express, Herne Hill.


He made some snotty tweet about this site once too. I think he posted here for a while too.


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 31, 2020)

editor said:


> He made some snotty tweet about this site once too. I think he posted here for a while too.



He's alright. At least his reviews seem pretty balanced.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2020)

editor said:


> He made some snotty tweet about this site once too. I think he posted here for a while too.



Yeah he did briefly post here a long time ago. I don't find him all that objectionable tbh, at least for someone who's got himself an incredibly cushy job off the back of nepotism. He's better than that Sitwell wanker anyway.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

More fast food. More booze. More tourists. 















						Meat Liquor chain returns to Brixton with new premises in Electric Lane, Brixton
					

The Meat Liquor restaurant group will soon be returning to Brixton, opening up in newly-built premises on Electric Lane, bringing their popular brand of ‘burgers and booze’ to SW9. UPDA…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 7, 2020)

editor said:


> More fast food. More booze. More tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really good burgers tho...


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Really good burgers tho...


Prices at the standard hipster rate and washed down with rip off beer prices.  I won't be visiting, thanks.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2020)

That burger looks tasty as fuck...


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> That burger looks tasty as fuck...


I went to their original place down in new cross years ago. Was fantastic


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I went to their original place down in new cross years ago. Was fantastic


I'm so happy for you. In nu Brixton you'll now never be more than 5 minutes away from a trendy dirty burger/chicken wings place. If you have the disposable cash to pay for them, of course.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm so happy for you. In nu Brixton you'll now never be more than 5 minutes away from a trendy dirty burger/chicken wings place. If you have the disposable cash to pay for them, of course.


Money can be exchanged for goods and services!


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Money can be exchanged for goods and services!


What are you on about?


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 8, 2020)

editor said:


> What are you on about?


Your statement that everything was AOK if you had money to pay for it seemed unnecessary.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Your statement that everything was AOK if you had money to pay for it seemed unnecessary.


These new places are solely for those who can afford them, and clearly £10 cocktails and £10 burgers automatically exclude a large chunk of the population. And all you can do is go on about how delicious they are. 

I've yet to hear you voice any concerns about how divisive the influx of unaffordable restaurants are, so I can only presume that you're a cheerleader for gentrification.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2020)

editor said:


> More fast food. More booze. More tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This new burgers and booze place planning application was opposd by Brixton Society ( and I opposed it individually.)

See the article has the comment from previous discussion of this on Urban:



> People living in Electric Avenue and central Brixton have been complaining about late night and evening noise and disturbance. Allowing yet another restaurant/ bar will only increase the over saturation of central Brixton with late evening and night entertainment. I note directly opposite and behind this proposed restaurant there is residential housing. A better use of this site is office/ workshop space.
> 
> There are plenty of restaurant/ bars in Brixton. No need for any more spaces to be converted into this use.



I still don't think this site is suitable for this kind of use.


----------



## djdando (Feb 9, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This new burgers and booze place planning application was opposd by Brixton Society ( and I opposed it individually.)
> 
> See the article has the comment from previous discussion of this on Urban:
> 
> ...



So you actually think that it's better to be left as a rank, littered, alleyway?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2020)

djdando said:


> So you actually think that it's better to be left as a rank, littered, alleyway?



No.

Why do you think that? Its not what I said or implied.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2020)

djdando said:


> So you actually think that it's better to be left as a rank, littered, alleyway?


Amazingly, it doesn't boil down to something as crass as an either/or situation.

You make it sound like the presence of Meat Liquor is somehow going to turn the street into a Parisian walkway when in fact they'll certainly be contributing to increased noise for local residents and quite possibly litter too.

And I must have missed the bit where they pledged to clean up the entire alley. Where are you getting that from?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 10, 2020)

The one in East Dulwich is shit. I went in once as id noticed they do a lunch deal, £10 for a burger, chips and drink. 

I should have double checked first, but when i got there i found out it was only a soft drink, they add on a service charge at the end, and add on £1 for charity, which is optional, but you're hardly gona tell them to take it off are you. So by the time im done this 'lunch deal' has cost me £12.50, and it wasnt even that nice.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The one in East Dulwich is shit. I went in once as id noticed they do a lunch deal, £10 for a burger, chips and drink.
> 
> I should have double checked first, but when i got there i found out it was only a soft drink, they add on a service charge at the end, and add on £1 for charity, which is optional, but you're hardly gona tell them to take it off are you. So by the time im done this 'lunch deal' has cost me £12.50, and it wasnt even that nice.


It's such bullshit when companies add a £1 or whatever to your meal so that it goes to the charity of their choice, and they make a big deal of it. If they want to give to charity and scoop in all that positive PR, they should do it with their own fucking money.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 10, 2020)

Thought the same, if they are that keen to help charity, then they can feel free to give some of their profits from £10 burgers and £5 beers, not dump it onto my bill!


----------



## nick (Feb 10, 2020)

editor said:


> It's such bullshit when companies add a £1 or whatever to your meal so that it goes to the charity of their choice, and they make a big deal of it. If they want to give to charity and scoop in all that positive PR, they should do it with their own fucking money.


It would be ideal if organisations did the 1% club (donate 1% of turnover to charity) - but they don't
From involvement with a local charity that benefited from this extra £1 on the bills, I can tell you that we were very grateful for the funds raised by this method.. 

(FWIW it was a local non-chain streatham restaurant - and I don't recall that they piggy backed off it in some sort of cheap PR blitz: they were just kind enough to allow us to take a bit of their table space in order to leave the explanatory cards and to process the finances. Thank you again - the now departed - Bocca)


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

nick said:


> It would be ideal if organisations did the 1% club (donate 1% of turnover to charity) - but they don't
> From involvement with a local charity that benefited from this extra £1 on the bills, I can tell you that we were very grateful for the funds raised by this method..
> 
> (FWIW it was a local non-chain streatham restaurant - and I don't recall that they piggy backed off it in some sort of cheap PR blitz: they were just kind enough to allow us to take a bit of their table space in order to leave the explanatory cards and to process the finances. Thank you again - the now departed - Bocca)


That sounds fine, but it still rankles when the business gives fuck all themselves but hires in a pro PR company to tell everyone of how selfless they were donating money they've just taken off customers.  

Like this kind of thing which I doubt raised anywhere near enough to cover the PR costs:



> Award-winning bar Tequila Mockingbird is due to land in the heart of Brixton this week and to celebrate their new home, the cocktail connoisseurs are launching a Brixton-only limited-edition menu inspired by the Starman himself, David Bowie. These are cocktails with a cause, with £1 of every cosmic concoction served going towards brand new music equipment for local Brixton schools.


----------



## nick (Feb 10, 2020)

agree


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

This is worth supporting - they're a not-for-profit vegan cafe that provides training and employment opportunities for people with learning and developmental disabilities. I wish more nu-Brixton businesses were more about community than their own fat profit.










						Brixton’s not-for-profit Cafe Van Gogh launches crowdfunder campaign to create more space for trainees
					

Cafe Van Gogh, a not-for-profit vegan cafe that provides training and employment opportunities for people with learning and developmental disabilities, is launching a crowdfunding campaign as they …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2020)

They must be throwing loads of money at this promotion as it's been in my FB feed for ages, but I'm not sure why they think an image of a dirty, greasy bit of paper is going to encourage sales.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Feb 20, 2020)

Ms Cupcake to close its doors


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 20, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Ms Cupcake to close its doors


Never understood the cupcake thing tbh


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Ms Cupcake to close its doors


Looks like the Hand of Hondo Enterprises again (I assume the shop is part of Market Row, no?)


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 20, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Ms Cupcake to close its doors



I am really not surprised.
An 'en-vogue' food as there has ever been.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Feb 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Looks like the Hand of Hondo Enterprises again (I assume the shop is part of Market Row, no?)



Its address is Coldharbour Lane but I've always thought of it as market row, I feel like the unit is still inside it even though it's on the end?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Its address is Coldharbour Lane but I've always thought of it as market row, I feel like the unit is still inside it even though it's on the end?


I wrote to Ms Cupcake to confirm, but the unit is definitely inside Market Row and Hondo have form for making things untenable for small businesses,


----------



## northeast (Feb 21, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Ms Cupcake to close its doors



Always a shame to see an independent close down, although have to say they where expensive. Over £3 each, thats a lot!!!

Hopefully they do well with the cook book.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Feb 21, 2020)

northeast said:


> Always a shame to see an independent close down, although have to say they where expensive. Over £3 each, thats a lot!!!
> 
> Hopefully they do well with the cook book.



Yeah they were spenny, I never had their cakes not having much of a sweet tooth but I used to like going having a rummage in their fridge section and see what new products they had in to try, sandwiches and pizzas etc. People who worked there were lovely too, hope they manage to get another job easily


----------



## coldwaterswim (Feb 21, 2020)

editor said:


> I wrote to Ms Cupcake to confirm, but the unit is definitely inside Market Row and Hondo have form for making things untenable for small businesses,



hondo are ruthless twats


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 21, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> I am really not surprised.
> An 'en-vogue' food as there has ever been.


Don’t get muffins either. Now scones are a completely different matter


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Don’t get muffins either. Now scones are a completely different matter


Fascinating. Suburban forum is thataway -->


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 21, 2020)

Surely scones are ok


----------



## nagapie (Feb 29, 2020)

Best vegan food in Brixton please.  Also see there is a new vegan Italian in the 'Village'. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Best vegan food in Brixton please.  Also see there is a new vegan Italian in the 'Village'. Anyone tried it?


Might be useful?









						Veggie / Vegan dishes at Pop Brixton | Pop Brixton
					






					www.popbrixton.org


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Might be useful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hipster vegan burger place is in Pop Brixton overpriced and extremely average. Loads of better choices here A guide to Brixton’s top vegan and vegan-friendly restaurants and cafes


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 29, 2020)

editor said:


> That hipster vegan burger place is in Pop Brixton overpriced and extremely average. Loads of better choices here A guide to Brixton’s top vegan and vegan-friendly restaurants and cafes


But you can mix and match different cuisines & restaurants at Pop if that floats your boat?


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> But you can mix and match different cuisines & restaurants at Pop if that floats your boat?


If you have endless money and don't want to sit on a table in the warm with proper cutlery, yes.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 29, 2020)

editor said:


> If you have endless money and don't want to sit on a table in the warm with proper cutlery, yes.


“Sit on a table”?

endless money is an exaggeration. Some places are quite good value!


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> “Sit on a table”?
> 
> endless money is an exaggeration. Some places are quite good value!


Have you been to Pop? It's rather different to a restaurant and the food comes on paper plates with plastic cutlery.

Anyway, what are your vegan recommendations for Pop?


----------



## nagapie (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm still quite interested in a review for the new vegan Italian seeing as the creperie is too far from central for the lunch date I have and Eat of Eden takes forever and we'll be short of time.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I'm still quite interested in a review for the new vegan Italian seeing as the creperie is too far from central for the lunch date I have and Eat of Eden takes forever and we'll be short of time.


How about Katakata? Or is that too far up the hill?









						KataKata – a delicious and affordable vegan/vegetarian French/African creperie and art space in Brixton
					

Very much in the spirit of old Brixton, this wonderful vegan/vegetarian French/African creperie and art space on Brixton Hill is one of Brixton Buzz’s favourites.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nagapie (Feb 29, 2020)

editor said:


> How about Katakata? Or is that too far up the hill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My vegan friend lives in a village in the Midlands that doesn't even have a shop (although he did frequent nights at the Fridge in his youth . I know he will enjoy eating in the heart of Brixton more. However I've never tried Katakata and will soon.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> My vegan friend lives in a village in the Midlands that doesn't even have a shop (although he did frequent nights at the Fridge in his youth . I know he will enjoy eating in the heart of Brixton more. However I've never tried Katakata and will soon.


Haloburger is really good if you want a vegan burger?









						Halo Burger
					

Vegan Burgers | Order Plant-Based Burgers | Halo Burger




					haloburger.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Best vegan food in Brixton please.  Also see there is a new vegan Italian in the 'Village'. Anyone tried it?



It a short bus ride from central Brixton but the Van Gogh is the best vegan restaurant I know. My partner likes it and is vegan.

Its also in a nice building. Do a great vegan sunday lunch. For what you get its not that expensive.






						Cafe Van Gogh  —
					

Cafe Van Gogh is a 100% vegan, non-profit restaurant based in Brixton, South London.




					www.cafevangogh.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Haloburger is really good if you want a vegan burger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not. It's really fucking average and overpriced and the seating is shit and noisy in their container, or you have to go up the faux squatty communal eating area upstairs which is shit. Have you actually been to Halo?


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> It a short bus ride from central Brixton but the Van Gogh is the best vegan restaurant I know. My partner likes it and is vegan.
> 
> Its also in a nice building. Do a great vegan sunday lunch. For what you get its not that expensive.
> 
> ...


Excellent choice.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 29, 2020)

editor said:


> No it's not. It's really fucking average and overpriced and the seating is shit and noisy in their container, or you have to go up the faux squatty communal eating area upstairs which is shit. Have you actually been to Halo?


I like it & other people I know like it & it’s in the heart of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I like it & other people I know like it & it’s in the heart of Brixton.


Being in the 'heart of Brixton' is just about the last reason to assume something is good these days. And it's a very average burger that costs too much that gets served up in shitty cardboard packaging. Van Gogh is infinitely better value and a far more pleasant dining experience (unless you're a fan of throwaway packaging).


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Being in the 'heart of Brixton' is just about the last reason to assume something is good these days. And it's a very average burger that costs too much that gets served up in shitty cardboard packaging. Van Gogh is infinitely better value and a far more pleasant dining experience (unless you're a fan of throwaway packaging).


The poster wanted to eat in the heart of Brixton! 
personally  whenever I went to Van Gogh at weekends it seemed ovrrrun with children, so I stopped going


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The poster wanted to eat in the heart of Brixton!
> personally  whenever I went to Van Gogh at weekends it seemed ovrrrun with children, so I stopped going



Ive been to Van Gogh on weekend and not noticed that. 

I don't have children myself but think its fine for parents to bring children to cafes and restaurants. I notice the Portuguese cafes in daytime always have parent with children. Mediterranean culture is more child friendly than here.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been to Van Gogh on weekend and not noticed that.
> 
> I don't have children myself but think its fine for parents to bring children to cafes and restaurants. I notice the Portuguese cafes in daytime always have parent with children. Mediterranean culture is more child friendly than here.


I didn’t say it’s not fine, I just exercised my prerogative to go somewhere quieter.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I didn’t say it’s not fine, I just exercised my prerogative to go somewhere quieter.



You said it was "overrun" with children. Which is a strong way to put something. Any reasonable person would interpret that as saying its not fine.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You said it was "overrun" with children. Which is a strong way to put something. Any reasonable person would interpret that as saying its not fine.


Ok, it was swarming with children. Better?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Ok, it was swarming with children. Better?



So its not fine.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> So its not fine.



Or not to their personal taste.




Gramsci said:


> One of my New year's resolutions is to put this thread in ignore from now.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I didn’t say it’s not fine, I just exercised my prerogative to go somewhere quieter.


And Pop Brixton is supposedly quieter? You're having a laugh. The music from the boom box in Halo was so loud we had to go upstairs to the upstairs area, and there was music blaring from the speakers there too along with the loud beery customers.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Or not to their personal taste.



Maybe they dont like children in restuarents. So it follows its not fine.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Maybe they dont like children in restuarents. So it follows its not fine.



Its fine for the restaurant, just not for them, which is why they went elsewhere.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

editor said:


> And Pop Brixton is supposedly quieter? You're having a laugh. The music from the boom box in Halo was so loud we had to go upstairs to the upstairs area, and there was music blaring from the speakers there too along with the loud beery customers.



I did wonder how Pop is supposed to be more peaceful environment to Van Gogh.

It could be that a person who does not like children may find a child friendly restaurent unpleasant.

Perhaps a new Brixton Buzz guide for places to eat that arent swarming with children is in order?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Its fine for the restaurant, just not for them, which is why they went elsewhere.



Unless they insist its fine.


----------



## djdando (Mar 2, 2020)

Christ. The level of debate on this forum is pathetic. Usual culprits arguing their futile position as usual.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2020)

djdando said:


> Christ. The level of debate on this forum is pathetic. Usual culprits arguing their futile position as usual.


Bit rich coming from someone who argues that the addition of yet another fast food takeaway/booze outlet is somehow going to miraculously clean up Electric Lane and vastly improve the area for everyone.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 2, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Unless they insist its fine.


Are you ok?
I’ve lost the thread of your argument I’m afraid.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Are you ok?
> I’ve lost the thread of your argument I’m afraid.



Try harder.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2020)

Anyway, I've updated the vegan/veggie Brixton guide and happily there's plenty of more appealing options than sitting in Pop Brixton and eating off paper plates in the cold.









						A guide to Brixton’s top vegan, vegan-friendly and veggie restaurants and cafes
					

Here’s our guide to Brixton’s top vegan, vegan-friendly and veggie restaurants and cafes. Please note the majority of these places are not fully vegan/veggie, so please do ask for the o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyway, I've updated the vegan/veggie Brixton guide and happily there's plenty of more appealing options than sitting in Pop Brixton and eating off paper plates in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cafe van Goph is my absolute number 1, love steve (from my old neck of the woods originally), love the food, love the stuff they’re doing to help people learn, legends. In other news, have you seen brew dog have started doing temple of seitan burgers and wings/wing wednesdays? Shame really, I’d like to try the temple of seitan stuff but not enough to tempt me into a Brewdog😂


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Cafe van Goph is my absolute number 1, love steve (from my old neck of the woods originally), love the food, love the stuff they’re doing to help people learn, legends. In other news, have you seen brew dog have started doing temple of seitan burgers and wings/wing wednesdays? Shame really, I’d like to try the temple of seitan stuff but not enough to tempt me into a Brewdog😂


I don't think I'm never going to go into a Brewdog.  I like pubs with a bit of community spirit, atmosphere and character, with normal priced beers.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 3, 2020)

editor said:


> I don't think I'm never going to go into a Brewdog.  I like pubs with a bit of community spirit, atmosphere and character, with normal priced beers.



I got forced into one once, can’t remember where it was but it was shit, expensive and didn’t have cider.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2020)

djdando said:


> Christ. The level of debate on this forum is pathetic. Usual culprits arguing their futile position as usual.



Ru referring to me?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyway, I've updated the vegan/veggie Brixton guide and happily there's plenty of more appealing options than sitting in Pop Brixton and eating off paper plates in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pipoca Vegan in Brixton road is also good. Another place that is nice to sit in and eat. You can bring your own beer last time I was there.

Id say it comes second to Van Gogh. Which I agree with coldwaterswim is the number one. And its not "swarming" with children.Not that I find children a problem. I do think parents should not feel excluded from places because they have children. 

 Pipoca and Van Gogh are nice clean indoor restaurants that have a good ambience. Its what I pay to eat out for. Good food in a nice setting.

Eat of Eden in the Village is very good food but they have hardly any space to eat in. Good as takeaway. I noticed a lot of people doing that. Its a small space.  OK in summer when you can sit outside.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Pipoca Vegan in Brixton road is also good. Another place that is nice to sit in and eat. You can bring your own beer last time I was there.


It wasn't fully open when I visited but I'll update my listing now.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyway, I've updated the vegan/veggie Brixton guide and happily there's plenty of more appealing options than sitting in Pop Brixton and eating off paper plates in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is also the Platfrom in Loughborough Junction.

Brixton Pound have relocated there after losing Atlantic road. Two days a week.

Vegan options are available.

Its now opened Saturdays Chef is someone from the Farm.

Opening times are mainly daytimes. Not late evenings. Brixton Pound do takeaway. 



			Loughborough Farm Community Cafe | Loughborough Junction Action Group


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> There is also the Platfrom in Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Brixton Pound have relocated there after losing Atlantic road. Two days a week.
> 
> ...


I'm going to do another feature on The Platform when I get a minute.  They're what Pop Brixton should have been.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> There is also the Platfrom in Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Brixton Pound have relocated there after losing Atlantic road. Two days a week.
> 
> ...


I keep meaning to go here, haven’t made it yet. Loved the pound cafe, couldn’t believe it when they told me their rent was going up 50% on atlantic road. FIFTY!


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> I keep meaning to go here, haven’t made it yet. Loved the pound cafe, couldn’t believe it when they told me their rent was going up 50% on atlantic road. FIFTY!


Those hipster £12 burgers and tiny £5 cans don't make themselves!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> I keep meaning to go here, haven’t made it yet. Loved the pound cafe, couldn’t believe it when they told me their rent was going up 50% on atlantic road. FIFTY!



I assumed it was something like that. If you have time do visit them in LJ. They are doing two days as a trial. To see how it goes. 

Im not around in daytimes so dont get down there. 

Id also recommend Clarkshaws the brewers who have an arch right next to the Platform. They are closed for winter. But back in Spring. Serve beer Friday to Sunday in the arch. Clarkshaws is run by a couple who are really nice.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> I keep meaning to go here, haven’t made it yet. Loved the pound cafe, couldn’t believe it when they told me their rent was going up 50% on atlantic road. FIFTY!



I dont actually eat out that much. I like cooking. Its why Im so annoyed about Nour being under threat.I could get everything at Nour I need ingredient wise. Its amazing what they stock. Plus I like to support small business who cater for all the local community with affordable goods.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 4, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I dont actually eat out that much. I like cooking. Its why Im so annoyed about Nour being under threat.I could get everything at Nour I need ingredient wise. Its amazing what they stock. Plus I like to support small business who cater for all the local community with affordable goods.


If you don’t eat out much that might explain why everything seems so hideously expensive to you?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 4, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> If you don’t eat out much that might explain why everything seems so hideously expensive to you?



I can't be bothered with your wind up posts today. Just go away and play your games elsewhere.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 4, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> I got forced into one once, can’t remember where it was but it was shit, expensive and didn’t have cider.



I work beside one, which is unfortunate enough, but one of our (well paid) managers thinks we are terribly lucky to be so close to such a wonderful establishment, and often insists we go there for drinks. I make my excuses 90% of the time, but on occasion i have found myself in the soulless void, gazing up at the very cool price board above the bar in a mixture of bewilderment, shock and amusement at the prices for the pints, or actually, 2/3 and 1/3 pints as the case may be. 

The cheapest lager is think is just under £6. Their 'punk IPA' is more, if i recall correctly. Despite the fact Wetherspoons gives pints of the shit away if you buy one of their burgers and chips. 

I really, really dont understand why anyone would want to go to 'Brewdog'. Even if i was fucking loaded, i still wouldn't go near it.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 4, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I assumed it was something like that. If you have time do visit them in LJ. They are doing two days as a trial. To see how it goes.
> 
> Im not around in daytimes so dont get down there.
> 
> Id also recommend Clarkshaws the brewers who have an arch right next to the Platform. They are closed for winter. But back in Spring. Serve beer Friday to Sunday in the arch. Clarkshaws is run by a couple who are really nice.


oh great cheers, will definitely check those brewers out in the spring. yeah same I can't get down in the week, but want to go to the platform caff one saturday


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 4, 2020)

oooo all vegan beers too at that Clarkshaws


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 4, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> oooo all vegan beers too at that Clarkshaws



They're pretty good people too


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> If you don’t eat out much that might explain why everything seems so hideously expensive to you?


That is quite the stupidest thing I've read on this thread. If something is expensive to someone then _it is expensiv_e, regardless of how many times they're faced with the bill.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> They're pretty good people too


They don't claim to be independent while being virtually half owned by the world's second biggest multinational brewery either, which is good.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 4, 2020)

editor said:


> That is quite the stupidest thing I've read on this thread. If something is expensive to someone then _it is expensiv_e, regardless of how many times they're faced with the bill.


Sorry but I don’t think you understood my point.

And I don’t understand what “how many times they're faced with the bill.” means I’m afraid.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Sorry but I don’t think you understood my point.
> 
> And I don’t understand what “how many times they're faced with the bill.” means I’m afraid.


You said: _"If you don’t eat out much that might explain why everything seems so hideously expensive to you?"_

That makes no sense unless he never buys anything from any cafes or restaurants anywhere, which he clearly does. He is making a comparison between his personal circumstances and the prices of local restaurants.  And if you understood the demographics of the area - and how many people are struggling to pay the bills - you wouldn't be quibbling over his statement.

FYI, I go out a fair bit and I find many of the new Brixton restaurants hideously expensive too.  That Haloburger place in Pop Brixton, for example, was definitely very expensive for what I got.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2020)

Available at the Effra Social and presumably the Dogstar. Anyone tried them?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Available at the Effra Social and presumably the Dogstar. Anyone tried them?
> 
> View attachment 200619



Yes! They are both lovely and cheap. Probably not brewed on a small scale but tasty and affordable.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 4, 2020)

The Session has been around for a while hasn't it?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 5, 2020)

Its Antics own brewed beer. 

Is the 'Spring' a new one, a lager perhaps?


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 5, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its Antics own brewed beer.
> 
> Is the 'Spring' a new one, a lager perhaps?



They've down winter/Christmas/summer ales for a whole so I guess they now also do other seasons


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 5, 2020)

Maybe ill sup a Volden Session tomorrow in the Dogstar whilst tapping my foot to Fabio and Grooverider.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

So I tried the Grazie vegan place in the Village last night with a load of friends and it's pretty good food but, like most of the market, not cheap. The average price for a dish was £11 and that was served up in a cardboard bowl with a wooden fork (why can't they use proper bowls and forks?), with beer the usual punchintheface fiver for a small bottle.  It was fucking freezing cold too as we couldn't fit inside, but if you can afford it and like the ambience of the Village, the place does provide tasty vegan fare.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 5, 2020)

editor said:


> So I tried the Grazie vegan place in the Village last night with a load of friends and it's pretty good food but, like most of the market, not cheap. The average price for a dish was £11 and that was served up in a cardboard bowl with a wooden fork (why can't they use proper bowls and forks?), with beer the usual punchintheface fiver for a small bottle.  It was fucking freezing cold too as we couldn't fit inside, but if you can afford it and like the ambience of the Village, the place does provide tasty vegan fare.


Or if you want to enjoy it in the comfort of your own home you could have it delivered!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Or if you want to enjoy it in the comfort of your own home you could have it delivered!


And pay even more for food that won't be as fresh? No thanks. I'll just make my own


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 5, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its Antics own brewed beer.
> 
> Is the 'Spring' a new one, a lager perhaps?


No idea Antic brewed their own.

But then nothing surprises me about them anymore.


----------



## choochi (Mar 5, 2020)

editor said:


> No it's not. It's really fucking average and overpriced and the seating is shit and noisy in their container, or you have to go up the faux squatty communal eating area upstairs which is shit. Have you actually been to Halo?



In your opinion it’s average. In my opinion, they’re delicious!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

choochi said:


> In your opinion it’s average. In my opinion, they’re delicious!


You think they represent good value for money? I was hugely disappointed.  The hamburger was a normal sausage, for starters (albeit quite a tasty one).


----------



## choochi (Mar 5, 2020)

editor said:


> You think they represent good value for money? I was hugely disappointed.  The hamburger was a normal sausage, for starters (albeit quite a tasty one).



A sausage? It’s a Beyond Meat burger. I just think it’s a really good tasting vegan burger. Even my carnivorous partner likes them.
I wouldn’t say they represent good value as such but then I don’t think much commercial vegan food does at the moment still. Hopefully that will change as there’s more competition in the future. It’s a fully vegan place which I’m happy to support.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

choochi said:


> A sausage? It’s a Beyond Meat burger


Sorry, I meant the £8 hotdog which was most unhotdog like and poor value for £8.  The Halo Burger was a hefty £9.50 without chips - they're another £2.50 on top - with a very small cola adding another £2.50 to the bill. So we paid £22.50 for a meal without cutlery, plates or a proper table and neither of us were remotely full.  

I'm happy to promote vegan restaurants - e.g. A guide to Brixton’s top vegan, vegan-friendly and veggie restaurants and cafes - but I'd be hard pressed to recommend this to my frends.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 6, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> No idea Antic brewed their own.
> 
> But then nothing surprises me about them anymore.



I seem to get a surprise quite often when i visit one of their pubs and they've whacked another 10p on a pint of Heineken. Whereas once i considered them to be reasonably priced, they are now pretty much indistinguishable to most other pubs charging around the £5 a pint mark, albeit not quite on the piss take price bracket charged by Youngs.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 6, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I seem to get a surprise quite often when i visit one of their pubs and they've whacked another 10p on a pint of Heineken. Whereas once i considered them to be reasonably priced, they are now pretty much indistinguishable to most other pubs charging around the £5 a pint mark, albeit not quite on the piss take price bracket charged by Youngs.



yeah they have gone through many many different branding exercises, ironically owing people I know thousands of pounds only for ' restructuring of the company' to not pay their bills.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> yeah they have gone through many many different branding exercises, ironically owing people I know thousands of pounds only for ' restructuring of the company' to not pay their bills.


I suspect that the entire house of Antic is built on the shakiest of foundations and could come crashing down with the slightest of shudders.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I suspect that the entire house of Antic is built on the shakiest of foundations and could come crashing down with the slightest of shudders.


A couple of their directors resigned at the end of last year...


----------



## CH1 (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> No, it's going to be called 'Underdog Brixton' and the owner claims it's going to be 'the best bar coming to Brixton.'
> I assume it's these people The Underdog bar review, a relaxed and cool hangout in Clapham Common



Surely this place must be due to launch soon?
The facia looks unusually restrained and smart for the Coldharbour strip.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Surely this place must be due to launch soon?
> The facia looks unusually restrained and smart for the Coldharbour strip.


Underdog, Brewdog, Dogstar - it's like a bleeding kennel lalong that strip.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Underdog, Brewdog, Dogstar - it's like a bleeding kennel lalong that strip.


Do you think they might be connected with the Underdog Group? If so they are quite a large diversified chain - but not immune to bad business decisions.








						Hawksmoor owner Underdog in 9m pre-tax loss
					

Tough times for Hawksmoor's sister brand Foxlow last year pushed the Underdog Group into the red with a 9m pre-tax loss for the financial year ended 31...




					www.thecaterer.com
				




It would seem odd if someone else used the Underdog name for a restaurant without permission - that's the sort of thing people get into legal disputes over.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

Here's that new Italian deli/cafe on Coldharbour Lane.  They've done a pretty amazing job on the interior. Weren't the friendliest folks when I visited though. It was completely empty too.

























						In photos: Friends Of Mine Italian deli/cafe/bar opens up on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

Boasting an impressive range of Italian products, the Friends Of Mine deli/cafe/bar opened up recently on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane, and we popped in to take a look inside.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## northeast (Mar 14, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Surely this place must be due to launch soon?
> The facia looks unusually restrained and smart for the Coldharbour strip.


----------



## choochi (Mar 14, 2020)

It was open earlier when I went past, quite a few people in there. I’m really hoping that door is yet to be finished.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

choochi said:


> It was open earlier when I went past, quite a few people in there. I’m really hoping that door is yet to be finished.


'Scuse me while I stifle a yawn:



> Brixton Underdog in Coldharbour, London - Hiring Now | JOB TODAY
> 
> 
> Apply now for Brixton Underdog jobs in Coldharbour, London. Hello we are the Underdog! A brand spanking new, soon to be open neighbourhood bar & kitchen set in the heart of Brixton on Coldharbour Lane. What do we do? Craft booze, cocktails, DJ's and an open kitchen serving the best Tex Mex in town.
> ...


They couldn't have picked a worse time to open their 'neighbourhood bar' (whatever the fuck that is)  too.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2020)

editor said:


> 'Scuse me while I stifle a yawn:
> 
> 
> They couldn't have picked a worse time to open their 'neighbourhood bar' (whatever the fuck that is)  too.


Whilst that is true, how could they have know we would be in a major health panic/crisis when they started preparations?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Whilst that is true, how could they have know we would be in a major health panic/crisis when they started preparations?


Of course they couldn't know, but by coming up with such a clichéd offering, I suspect they're going to find it hard to muster up much community support in these tough times.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

They're opening tonight. Looks swishy and pricey. 














						Brixton Underdog bar and kitchen opens tonight, 17th March 2020
					

It’s probably the worst time imaginable to open a new bar with the devastating coronavirus crisis taking hold, but the new Brixton Underdog bar has decided to fly in the face of government ad…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2020)

*Beehive goes cashless - partially.*
There is a very polite notice on the bar saying that whilst the pub will continue to take cash, they prefer card payment,

Turns out this is now national Wetherspoons policy: Coronavirus COVID 19 infection - J D Wetherspoon

Edited to add the last line & spellings


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2020)

The Beehive is now closed, alongside all other bars & restaurants. 
I believe it opened in 1992 or 1993, having previously been a shoe shop.
I am hoping that it returns in all its sordid glory. I have had some happy times there over the last 15 years.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2020)

New grocery shop for Brixton Hill






Ashby’s Grocers: a new, independent vegan/vegetarian grocery store for Brixton


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2020)

editor said:


> New grocery shop for Brixton Hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it’s possibly a really good time for them to open - every day is currently a weekend for a place like this.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2020)

alex_ said:


> it’s possibly a really good time for them to open - every day is currently a weekend for a place like this.


Except they're not actually open to the public and are doing deliveries only.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 18, 2020)

Is this the guys from Stir?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 19, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Is this the guys from Stir?



Yup, or maybe the group? There's four of them I think.

It's not a bad operation if you are after a small amount of vege/vegan stuff or coffee. They're quick on the delivery too.


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 20, 2020)

alex_ said:


> it’s possibly a really good time for them to open - every day is currently a weekend for a place like this.


Have they got a retro vibe going on?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone know when Khans in Water Lane is open? I tried calling them tonight around 7pm but no answer and I need a curry!


----------



## madolesance (Apr 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Does anyone know when Khans in Water Lane is open? I tried calling them tonight around 7pm but no answer and I need a curry!


Khans are closed but Curry Paradise is still open for delivery.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Khans are closed but Curry Paradise is still open for delivery.


Damn. I saw that the shutters were up a few days ago and a sign saying 'delivery only' so has hoped that they were still open.  What's Curry paradise like?


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Khans are closed but Curry Paradise is still open for delivery.


Happy to report that you were wrong! We just had a delicious curry from there


----------



## madolesance (Apr 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Happy to report that you were wrong! We just had a delicious curry from there


Curry Paradise is Ok and they are lovely people. Their veg dishes are usually good. Glad to here Khans are still open, your not the first person to report opening issues.


----------



## northeast (Apr 23, 2020)

not everyones favourite chain and im sure plenty other firms will be trying things to get folk out for a beer. But a free pint is a free pint






						BrewDog
					






					www.brewdog.com


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2020)

northeast said:


> not everyones favourite chain and im sure plenty other firms will be trying things to get folk out for a beer. But a free pint is a free pint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent use of opportunistic marketing for a relatively minimal cost!


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 23, 2020)

northeast said:


> not everyones favourite chain and im sure plenty other firms will be trying things to get folk out for a beer. But a free pint is a free pint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers

That’s well worth it!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

Majestic Restaurant on Codharbour Lane has become a branch of Nigerian restaurant/lounge, Enish, and had a modern shopfront installed. 
They get good reviews on Trip Advisor ENISH RESTAURANT, London - Updated 2020 Restaurant Reviews, Menu, Prices & Restaurant Reviews - Food Delivery & Takeaway - Tripadvisor
Actually the latest five are stinkers. 

There accounts are overdue at Companies House





						ENISH RESTAURANT & BAR LIMITED overview - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
					

ENISH RESTAURANT & BAR LIMITED - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




					beta.companieshouse.gov.uk


----------



## Yage (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks like The Crown & Sceptre had a lick of paint in April/May ready for a reopening (pics from their FB page). 

Hoping that they will be able to do that soon. Especially as they have the large outdoors area. 

I wonder if gazebos in pub gardens are acceptable if they have open sides (the same as smoking rules)..


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Coming soon



They already have a branches in Tooting and Deptford.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 17, 2020)

Good old U.K tapas places. Among the biggest rip off eateries going, perhaps the idea which spawned all the bastard child 'small plates' restaurants. 

A little plate of 4 croquettes- £6. Some slices of chorizo- £7. Any kind of feed approaching a full meal- £20 at least.

The type of things that in Spain quite a lot of bars give you for free when you buy a few bottles of 3 euro beers.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Good old U.K tapas places. Among the biggest rip off eateries going, perhaps the idea which spawned all the bastard child 'small plates' restaurants.
> 
> A little plate of 4 croquettes- £6. Some slices of chorizo- £7. Any kind of feed approaching a full meal- £20 at least.
> 
> The type of things that in Spain quite a lot of bars give you for free when you buy a few bottles of 3 euro beers.


Yep. And nu-Brixton laps it up along with those £5 small cans of lager (or perhaps a full-pint-priced 2/3rds of a pint glass of beer) to complement those rip-off small plates nibbles.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 18, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Good old U.K tapas places. Among the biggest rip off eateries going, perhaps the idea which spawned all the bastard child 'small plates' restaurants.
> 
> A little plate of 4 croquettes- £6. Some slices of chorizo- £7. Any kind of feed approaching a full meal- £20 at least.
> 
> The type of things that in Spain quite a lot of bars give you for free when you buy a few bottles of 3 euro beers.


While I agree with your sentiment, I doubt you’d get this lot free for a couple of €3 beers.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> They already have a branches in Tooting and Deptford.




It’s the donostia social club which used to be in pop


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2020)

alex_ said:


> It’s the donostia social club which used to be in pop


That is great news. It was the best food in Brixton IMO.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 18, 2020)

Rushy said:


> That is great news. It was the best food in Brixton IMO.


Agreed. It was very good.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 22, 2020)

What space are they taking? It looks like the Japanese diner


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2020)

The Brixton Village 'rooftop venue' Lost In Brixton expects to reopen on July 4th, not that I know anyone who gives a fuck.








						Group behind Pergola rooftop bars to reopen three venues on July 4
					

Latest London news, business, sport, showbiz and entertainment from the London Evening Standard.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## madolesance (Jun 22, 2020)

editor said:


> The Brixton Village 'rooftop venue' Lost In Brixton expects to reopen on July 4th, not that I know anyone who gives a fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parks are looking like a better and cheaper option this summer.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Parks are looking like a better and cheaper option this summer.


It still amazes me to see people lined up outside Brewdog inhaling the traffic fumes as they drink from their plastic glasses, when they could just buy a load of chilled cans/bottles from the off licence opposite and go to the nearest park/Windrush Square and save themselves a fortune.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 22, 2020)

Due to shielding, at this point, if it was safe I would probably spend a week doing a pub and bar crawl of every place possible, even if they are/were shit.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2020)

> Moving south, *The Laundry *- Brixton’s neighbourhood bistro and wine shop - will launch its terrace on Saturday 4th July.
> 
> The south-facing terrace comes complete with a new all-day menu of grazing and sharing dishes for al fresco dining, and a unique wine list tailored by The Laundry's founder Melanie Brown, composed of the very best from old and new world regions, and - notably for the terrace - lots of fresh summer whites and rosés.


"Grazing," you yuppie fucking pretentious twats.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 27, 2020)

I was using Clarkshaws taproom in LJ until the pandemic.

Was opening it would re open. Looks like it won't be for now.

They have been doing well during lockdown selling online. Free local delivery.





__





						The Shop - Clarkshaws
					

Clarkshaws Brewing



					www.clarkshaws.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was using Clarkshaws taproom in LJ until the pandemic.
> 
> Was opening it would re open. Looks like it won't be for now.
> 
> ...


I missed them off my list so have added: Where to get a beer in Brixton: bars and venues open for takeaway booze and deliveries


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 30, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was using Clarkshaws taproom in LJ until the pandemic.
> 
> Was opening it would re open. Looks like it won't be for now.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had a chat to them recently when they delivered - the taproom is too small to socially distance effectively.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 30, 2020)

Seven (cocktail bar in the market next to Franca manca) has closed.
Rent went upto 52K a year plus landlords wanted a percentage of their takings.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Seven (cocktail bar in the market next to Franca manca) has closed.
> Rent went upto 52K a year plus landlords wanted a percentage of their takings.


The landlords being Hondo?
Have you got any more info on this?


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 30, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Seven (cocktail bar in the market next to Franca manca) has closed.
> Rent went upto 52K a year plus landlords wanted a percentage of their takings.



Wow. Assuming that is not a normal arrangement at the markets


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

That Brixton Underdog bar seems to have changed its name to The Whiskey Tumbler.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 1, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Seven (cocktail bar in the market next to Franca manca) has closed.
> Rent went upto 52K a year plus landlords wanted a percentage of their takings.



I dont like cocktails or cocktail bars but i went here once for whatever reason and it wasnt too bad. Seemed to be a friendly European bunch running things. 

How nice of Hondo to not only put their rent up but want to siphon off some of their actual takings, which they would have worked hard for!


----------



## alex_ (Jul 1, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont like cocktails or cocktail bars but i went here once for whatever reason and it wasnt too bad. Seemed to be a friendly European bunch running things.
> 
> How nice of Hondo to not only put their rent up but want to siphon off some of their actual takings, which they would have worked hard for!



shame, the scotch bonnet Bloody Mary was good


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont like cocktails or cocktail bars but i went here once for whatever reason and it wasnt too bad. Seemed to be a friendly European bunch running things.
> 
> How nice of Hondo to not only put their rent up but want to siphon off some of their actual takings, which they would have worked hard for!


I've dropped them a line asking for more info. It would be outrageous if Hondo were skimming of some of their profits.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 1, 2020)

This sounds like what's known as a 'turnover lease'. Not uncommon in public spaces like museums, where the catering operator pays less rent when  visitation is low and they have fewer customers. It's based on yielding a slice of the gross, not the profits.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 1, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> This sounds like what's known as a 'turnover lease'. Not uncommon in public spaces like museums, where the catering operator pays less rent when  visitation is low and they have fewer customers. It's based on yielding a slice of the gross, not the profits.



Used to be really common in the pub trade as well. Mitchell’s & Butler did them a lot.


----------



## aussw9 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Seven (cocktail bar in the market next to Franca manca) has closed.
> Rent went upto 52K a year plus landlords wanted a percentage of their takings.



thats fucked, always was good place for a good cocktail, and reasonably priced considering the quality. they'd been there for at least 9 years right?


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyone know more?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 9, 2020)

(moved to another thread)


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Any word on the Effra Hall Tavern/Albert opening again?


Effra Hall Tavern opened last Saturday (see pic)















						In photos: the pubs of Brixton, Clapham, Herne Hill and Tulse Hill on the Super Saturday reopening night, Sat 4th July 2020
					

On Saturday 4th July, many pubs in and around Brixton finally reopened their doors after 103 days in lockdown, with the day hyped up by the press as ‘Super Saturday.’ Brixton Buzz contr…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




No prospect of the Effra Social or Albert reopening any time soon as far as I can see.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Effra Hall Tavern opened last Saturday (see pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw a tweet that suggests Effra Social will open on the 16th.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

colacubes said:


> I think I saw a tweet that suggests Effra Social will open on the 16th.


I haven't seen that - only a tweet from Antic saying '7 more pubs' will be reopening. 

The Effra has got plenty of space though so they should manage. 

Antic's crowdfunding campaign didn't go so well:








						Have One On Us..., organized by Antic London
					

FREE BEERS FOR THE NHS, HIPHIP, Our round, HIPHIP, Our round, HIPHIP, Our round…  Whilst we have tempor… Antic London needs your support for Have One On Us...




					www.gofundme.com


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2020)

editor said:


> I haven't seen that - only a tweet from Antic saying '7 more pubs' will be reopening.
> 
> The Effra has got plenty of space though so they should manage.
> 
> ...


They were one of the 7 pubs tagged in it hence my assumption.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 9, 2020)

colacubes said:


> They were one of the 7 pubs tagged in it hence my assumption.


I heard effra was opening this weekend.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I heard effra was opening this weekend.


Where, exactly?


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Where, exactly?


It will open in the usual place.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> It will open in the usual place.


And off you fuck for another week, trollboy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 9, 2020)

Jamm has changed. Brixton Courtyard launches tonight, with tickets starting from £15 – Thurs 9th July 2020


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 9, 2020)

Walked past Elm Park Tavern today and something is definitely happening there, which is good, as I was slightly worried it would not reopen, given that it is off the main drag. It looks like someone is putting up stencils/decals on the windows - "Whisky and Spirits" kind of things - so assumedly it intends to reopen soon, to sell the aforementioned.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 10, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Jamm has changed. Brixton Courtyard launches tonight, with tickets starting from £15 – Thurs 9th July 2020




Looks like The Jamm have been busy- fair enough.

Agree the prices being thrown around in that article are concerning. If they consider the pre order bucket of 5 beers for £25 (which will be 330ml) 'cheaper' then what is a pint there going to be normally?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2020)

Thursday night out in Brixton 












The new normal at Brixton Hootananny: a Thursday night out in a post lockdown pub, 9th July 2020 Hootananny Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2020)

I was in the Beehive tonight - and they closed at eleven.
I asked the duty manager and he said they will be closing at eleven Sunday to Thursday. I think he said midnight on Friday and Saturday.
So they are reigning in. 
That said this was the situation 5 years ago - its only very recently the Beehive has adopted Brixton hours - so to speak.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I was in the Beehive tonight - and they closed at eleven.
> I asked the duty manager and he said they will be closing at eleven Sunday to Thursday. I think he said midnight on Friday and Saturday.
> So they are reigning in.
> That said this was the situation 5 years ago - its only very recently the Beehive has adopted Brixton hours - so to speak.


Hootananny is midnight and 1am on weekends for now. I guess the later it gets, the more pissed people get and the less socially distanced they become.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 14, 2020)

Wandered past the Hero of Switzerland today and whilst it was shut (early afternoon), it did have signage around the entrances that made me think it might be open.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2020)

Shrub & Shutter on Coldharbour Lane are going for a change of use. Tried to find out more on Lambeth planning but it's a pretty shambolic application with a near-unreadable floor plan and tiny diagrams. 






						20/02182/P3C     |              Prior approval for the change of use of the ground floor from takeaway (Use Class A5) to restaurant (Use Class A3).                  |                                                                      336 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2020)

I'd forgotten about their back garden. They're the only Antic pub in the area currently open. 














						The Sun of Camberwell implores you to enjoy their spacious beer garden
					

Perhaps not everyone is aware that the Sun of Camberwell pub on Coldharbour Lane has a decent sized back garden, so we thought we’d add a reminder.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 20, 2020)

Young's pubs are opening today. Hoping it's not too crowded when I go this evening.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2020)

happyshopper said:


> Young's pubs are opening today. Hoping it's not too crowded when I go this evening.


Thanks for the reminder - have posted this 








						Brixton’s Trinity Arms and Hope & Anchor pubs reopen today, Mon 20th July 2020
					

Although the majority of pubs in and around Brixton reopened on Sat 4th July (aka ‘Super Saturday’), not all joined the rush to reopen. With pubs like the Albert, Dogstar and Effra Soci…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 22, 2020)

Successfully navigated having a pint of beer on the terrace at the POW earlier today. Entering the U.S would probably have been easier, quicker, cheaper and less invasive. 

I was questioned, searched, photographed, belittled for having an old I.D, water confiscated and I.D details stored- all at 5pm. 

It didnt get much better upstairs, happy hour has been scrapped, the pint was flat in a plastic cup and they add on a service charge for pouring and bringing the pint to your table.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

It's not all burgers, pizza and small plates opening up in Brixton!








						Huge queues for the launch of Enish Brixton – a new Nigerian restaurant on Coldharbour Lane
					

Big queues were seen in Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane last night for the grand opening of the new Enish Nigerian restaurant.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Menu  (vegans/vegetarians, look away!) :






						MENU | Enish Restaurant
					






					www.enish.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2020)

editor said:


> It's not all burgers, pizza and small plates opening up in Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....first Brixton restaurant with a branch in Dubai.....?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2020)

Not many businesses about that are making a feature of their use of palm oil!



editor said:


> Menu  (vegans/vegetarians, look away!) :



And meat eaters with less adventurous constituencies. Gizzards, goats head, cow foot, cow skin, _assorted_ meat.
I'm not particularly proud that when I'm eating entrails I need them cunningly disguised as a chorizo.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 25, 2020)

It was great. But I kept off the gizzards.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 27, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Gizzards, goats head, cow foot, cow skin, _assorted_ meat..




🤮


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Here's all the Brixton restaurants participating in the restaurant discount scheme next month:

Full listing of restaurants, cafes and bars around Brixton offering 50% discount during August 2020 

More info: Find out which restaurants, cafes and bars around Brixton are offering 50% off during August 2020


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 29, 2020)

Expect the Brixton based Antic pubs to have a big price increase on pints when they reopen. Sat down at the EDT yesterday evening and was presented with a price list more like a Youngs pub, about an 80p increase on pints. I sat on Goose Green and had a can instead.

It had already been going that way for a while now, but these prices mean Antic pubs are no longer 'reasonably priced' pubs, if they all reflect the EDT change.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Expect the Brixton based Antic pubs to have a big price increase on pints when they reopen. Sat down at the EDT yesterday evening and was presented with a price list more like a Youngs pub, about an 80p increase on pints. I sat on Goose Green and had a can instead.
> 
> It had already been going that way for a while now, but these prices mean Antic pubs are no longer 'reasonably priced' pubs, if they all reflect the EDT change.


Their operations always seem to run on a shoestring and this long closure forced by the virus may have sent them teetering even further towards the edge.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Their operations always seem to run on a shoestring and this long closure forced by the virus may have sent them teetering even further towards the edge.



Im not sure i completely understand why- their pubs always seem busy enough and the ones with late licenses will be coining it in on weekends. Why are they run on a shoestring?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

Ritzy reopens on Friday









						Brixton Ritzy cinema to reopen this Friday, 31st July 2020, with a raft of safety measures and new rules in place
					

The Brixton Ritzy has announced that it will be reopening this Friday, 31st July 2020, with appropriate social distancing measures in place.  The cinema has been closed since March 17th this year i…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Ritzy reopens on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see if you go they take your details for Track and Trace. So no I won't be going. I know its necessary. But Im back working now and can't afford two weeks off. 

Ive instead taken out BFI player for £5 a month. 









						Greatest global cinema on BFI Player
					

The greatest global cinema on demand. Rent the latest releases, subscribe to classics and explore the best from the BFI, national and regional archives.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

Dogstar reopens next week.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Dogstar reopens next week.


With a late licence & DJs?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> With a late licence & DJs?


What do you think, troll boy?


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 31, 2020)

editor said:


> What do you think, troll boy?


Please put us on mutual ignore!!!!


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 31, 2020)

I just saw on BBC news that the Clink restaurant (part of Brixton prison) is now doing deliveries up to 5 miles. The drivers are recently released prisoners and it means the kitchen training program can carry on. Great news! Definitely going to support this. I've eaten there a few times and the food was excellent


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I just saw on BBC news that the Clink restaurant (part of Brixton prison) is now doing deliveries up to 5 miles. The drivers are recently released prisoners and it means the kitchen training program can carry on. Great news! Definitely going to support this. I've eaten there a few times and the food was excellent


I posted about it here The Clink launches Clink@Home food delivery service from Brixton prison


----------



## Winot (Jul 31, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I just saw on BBC news that the Clink restaurant (part of Brixton prison) is now doing deliveries up to 5 miles. The drivers are recently released prisoners and it means the kitchen training program can carry on. Great news! Definitely going to support this. I've eaten there a few times and the food was excellent



If you work out how it works let us know. I was going to order from them yesterday and the available slots were 10am-5pm (no narrower) with the earliest on 5 August.

Edit: just seen from the Buzz article it’s a two hour slot confirmed on the day. That doesn’t really work does it? I want my dinner at dinner time.


----------



## ash (Jul 31, 2020)

From what I understand the food is packaged so you put it together and re- heat/cook within 48 hours of receipt. Not exactly Johnson’s ‘oven ready’ but probably better than some fall apart, like warm take-away s,


----------



## northeast (Aug 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's all the Brixton restaurants participating in the restaurant discount scheme next month:
> 
> Full listing of restaurants, cafes and bars around Brixton offering 50% discount during August 2020
> 
> More info: Find out which restaurants, cafes and bars around Brixton are offering 50% off during August 2020



Just a note went to the Blues Kitchen last night and they are not part of the scheme, they said there on the website by error.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2020)

northeast said:


> Just a note went to the Blues Kitchen last night and they are not part of the scheme, they said there on the website by error.


You think they might have made an effort to let people know!


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2020)

Wet for a meal in Khans tonight and have to say they're really not messing abut with the safety precautions. Staff in visors and gloves, socially distanced tables, temperature test and pretty much 10/10 for making us feel safe.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

Dogstar has finally reopened but obvs it's going to be a lot different than what it was on weekends. 


> We are delighted to announce the reopening of the Dogstar on Thursday the 13th August following the lifting of some lockdown restrictions. We shall be adopting the latest Government guidance and so you may well find that certain things will be a little different in terms of how the pub operates, however despite the very necessary new whistles and bells and a reduced product range, the essence of a good local public house will be very much to the fore.
> 
> The safety of our staff and patrons will as ever be paramount, and with the guidance being a little new, I do hope that you will forgive us the inevitable teething issues. We are working really hard behind the scenes to make it all right on the day, but without you we are nothing, so I do hope that you will pop down and see us.


Still no news on the Effra Social.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 7, 2020)

Wonder how many Dogstar regulars will be put off by Antic's significant price increase on drinks? Id imagine on weekends many in there are too drunk to care about being charged over the top but theyll surely struggle now outside of those times.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Wonder how many Dogstar regulars will be put off by Antic's significant price increase on drinks? Id imagine on weekends many in there are too drunk to care about being charged over the top but theyll surely struggle now outside of those times.


Maybe the prices haven't gone up in all their bars, or they will be cheaper in the days?

As a club, their prices are pretty competitive compared to some/most of Brixton late night venues but given the Dogstar is rarely that busy in the days, they;re going to struggle if the prices are super high.

That said, there was no shortage of people queuing up to by Brewdog's expensive beer when the only option was to stand in the street.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyway the Dogstar was very much shut tonight, so who knows when they'll actually be reopening.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Aug 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyway the Dogstar was very much shut tonight, so who knows when they'll actually be reopening.


13th august. Been wondering what they’ve been doing in there with the building work, whether they’re changing stuff around for social distancing stuff or just general refurb


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> 13th august. Been wondering what they’ve been doing in there with the building work, whether they’re changing stuff around for social distancing stuff or just general refurb


Looks like I was given the wrong info by their last manager (yes, there's yet another GM starting there when it reopens!).


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyway the Dogstar was very much shut tonight, so who knows when they'll actually be reopening.


Not really been missed as far as I can see.
I really do hope it's costing Antic thousands


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Not really been missed as far as I can see.
> I really do hope it's costing Antic thousands


Why such hate? If it closes it'll almost certainly be replaced but something way more expensive and wanky.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Why such hate? If it closes it'll almost certainly be replaced but something way more expensive and wanky.


Unpaid invoice for project work undertaken by a good friend, only for that 'side of the business's not exist anymore when action was taken.
Said friend chased and chased to no avail. Lots of stress and cost him his relationship due to said stress.

If it gets replaced? Good, maybe by a company or individual that is run more professionally. Antic are cowboys.

But then if it replaced, I am sure that will give the vocal section opportunity to criticise more.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Unpaid invoice for project work undertaken by a good friend, only for that 'side of the business's not exist anymore when action was taken.
> Said friend chased and chased to no avail. Lots of stress and cost him his relationship due to said stress.
> 
> If it gets replaced? Good, maybe by a company or individual that is run more professionally. Antic are cowboys.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear of your friend's misfortune but I'd rather an affordable and sometimes decent bar/club remains than another bland, cash-in corporate rolls into Brixton.  I think we've got enough of them already.

And if it is replaced by an unaffordable, divisive trendy bar catering for the 'haves,' why shouldn't the local 'vocal section' criticise it?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 9, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your friend's misfortune but I'd rather an affordable and sometimes decent bar/club remains than another bland, cash-in corporate rolls into Brixton. '



someone being skanked out of money owed and the resulting personal fall out is not just a “misfortune” tho’ when shit could have been avoided by the company simply coughing up.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> someone being skanked out of money owed and the resulting personal fall out is not just a “misfortune” tho’ when shit could have been avoided by the company simply coughing up.


They couldn't pay up because they went into administration, and were then bought out by another company, albeit one that looked remarkably like the previous one.

I don't know your mate and it sounds like he had a really shitty time of it seven years ago, but that's not going to make me want the place closed down forever and inevitably replaced by yet more gentrifying, mono-cultural, unaffordable shit.


----------



## dbs1fan (Aug 10, 2020)

I posted some years ago about the fact that many Antic pub staff had to submit claims to Employment Tribunal in order to get wages owed. I doubt things have greatly improved for their workers.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

dbs1fan said:


> I posted some years ago about the fact that many Antic pub staff had to submit claims to Employment Tribunal in order to get wages owed. I doubt things have greatly improved for their workers.


I've worked with a lot of their staff in several of their venues and haven't heard of anything like this happening - at least not in the last five years. They're definitely not a five star employer though. Like most of the hospitality industry, workers generally get a shitty deal.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 10, 2020)

How anyone can try and defend Antic and their ‘antics’ (apologies) is beyond me 

if a Nu-Brixton enterprise behaved like they have there would be no hearing the end of it.

The hypocrisy is amusing.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> How anyone can try and defend Antic and their ‘antics’ (apologies) is beyond me
> 
> if a Nu-Brixton enterprise behaved like they have there would be no hearing the end of it.
> 
> The hypocrisy is amusing.


How is stating that their workers get a shitty deal 'defending' the company? If you look back in previous threads, I've had plenty of criticisms about Antic - but it's the same story for just about every venue I've ever worked for.

But just because your unnamed mate had a shit time with them 7 years ago, I don't see why I should automatically be expected to want them closed down forever and (inevitably) replaced by some yuppie unaffordable shit for the nu-demographic.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyway, regardless of what you think of the company, they're reopening on the 13th with a new menu (note the new 'Atlantic Dogstar' name). The place has been entirely stripped out inside so I guess they're going for fully screened tables when they open. Be interesting to see how much they're charging for the burgers and booze compared to, say, the Chip Shop and Brewdog nearby.

Still no firm news about the Effra Social or the Albert, who are pretty much the only Brixton pubs who haven't reopened yet, AFAIK.



Edit to add: looks like these will be the prices


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 10, 2020)

editor said:


> How is stating that their workers get a shitty deal 'defending' the company? If you look back in previous threads, I've had plenty of criticisms about Antic - but it's the same story for just about every venue I've ever worked for.
> 
> But just because your unnamed mate had a shit time with them 7 years ago, I don't see why I should automatically be expected to want them closed down forever and (inevitably) replaced by some yuppie unaffordable shit for the nu-demographic.


No Ed, I haven't said you automatically wanted anything.
You asked me why the hate, I answered. Keep up.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Prince Regent offering


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> No Ed, I haven't said you automatically wanted anything.
> You asked me why the hate, I answered. Keep up.


So where is this 'hypocrisy' that so amused you?


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

This look perfectly on trend 





> ...a new Detroit-style pizzeria has opened its doors.
> 
> Party Store Pizza at Market House on Coldharbour Lane is all about the "Detroit style" pizza. That means it's baked in bespoke deep rectangular steel pans so the dough has a focaccia-like chew and a very crispy crust. Co-owner Matt Wells has co-founded top restaurants like The Dairy and Dandy - so he has plenty of experience on London's restaurant scene. And he's teamed up with music promoter Fred Letts for this new pizza business.
> 
> ...



Menu: https://partystorepizza.co.uk/psp-jul-menu.png






__





						Party Store Pizza
					

London's Home of Detroit Square Pizza. Party Store Pizza was founded by a group of pizza heads who make it their mission to try every type of pizza cuisine available. Bring on the square slice revolution!



					partystorepizza.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 11, 2020)

Are the market house still doing their happy hour, where a pint is £3 before 8pm?


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Are the market house still doing their happy hour, where a pint is £3 before 8pm?


I'm not sure. I was chatting with one of the owners yesterday and they said that they were operating at 20% capacity so their margins must be taking a hammering.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 12, 2020)

Well as long as they don't do what the POW have and bang their prices up, then charge you a service charge on top of that for someone to bring you a shitty flat pint in a plastic cup, i know where ill choose to drink given the choice.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Well as long as they don't do what the POW have and bang their prices up, then charge you a service charge on top of that for someone to bring you a shitty flat pint in a plastic cup, i know where ill choose to drink given the choice.


What are their prices like now? I've been enjoying the Railway recently - big garden, proper glasses, easy to use app and swift table service and no service charge. Not the cheapest but it's a pleasant place to be. I wish the Albert and Effra Social would reopen though as there's loads of pub pal regulars I haven't seen since the lockdown.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 12, 2020)

I think the cheapest was £4.90 for a 4% version of Becks, i'd have maybe coped with that had it been served in a glass, fizzy and not with another 40p service charge plonked on it. Also, as i previously posted, to obtain one of these i had to be questioned, photographed, searched, water confiscated and belittled about out of date I.D to be allowed into the venue at 5pm on a Tuesday. 

I wont be going anywhere near the place for some time!


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I think the cheapest was £4.90 for a 4% version of Becks, i'd have maybe coped with that had it been served in a glass, fizzy and not with another 40p service charge plonked on it. Also, as i previously posted, to obtain one of these i had to be questioned, photographed, searched, water confiscated and belittled about out of date I.D to be allowed into the venue at 5pm on a Tuesday.
> 
> I wont be going anywhere near the place for some time!


That sounds dreadful. But then, getting into the roof bit of the Prince has rarely been a pleasurable experience. How come you were photographed? Was that to ensure you left at the allotted time? 

Hootananny's a better bet if you want something vaguely musical but without the interrogation/ID/plastic glasses on a Tuesday.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 12, 2020)

No, it was to check that the I.D matched my face, i presume. A big cross came up on the screen beside it indicating it was invalid, as its over 10 years out of date as i never learnt how to drive. So i was interrogated by the bouncer and told i'd be let in just this once but ought to contact the DVLA asap. I get why they have to do this when letting people into a club night at 11pm on a Friday night, not at 5pm on a Tuesday afternoon to an empty venue to 2 people wanting a quick pint. 

I had actually gone to Hootanannys initailly, but it got to about quarter past 5 and they seemed in no hurry to open up so i made the bad decision to try the POW


----------



## coldwaterswim (Aug 13, 2020)

editor said:


> What are their prices like now? I've been enjoying the Railway recently - big garden, proper glasses, easy to use app and swift table service and no service charge. Not the cheapest but it's a pleasant place to be. I wish the Albert and Effra Social would reopen though as there's loads of pub pal regulars I haven't seen since the lockdown.


Aren't the albert having a refurb at the min? Sure I read that somewhere


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Aren't the albert having a refurb at the min? Sure I read that somewhere


Yes. I guess they took the opportunity to do the place up. Word is that the notorious bogs will be transformed!


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

Popped into the Effra Hall Tavern last night. Very quiet. You have to wear a mask as you come and when you order at the bar, but I didn't see any 'sanitiser stations' and no one took any contact tracing details. Felt pretty safe, mainly because it was so quiet.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2020)

I took a look at the Dogstar yesterday and it looks more like it used to in the days when it was known as the Atlantic. The DJ booth has gone so I guess that marks a shift in direction for the future. I kinda like seeing it as more of a traditional pub to be honest.

Good to see they were offering their Volden Session beer for just £3.30/pint and the Pale Ale at £4.50/pint isn't so bad.  The rest of their draught beers all hover around the fiver/£5.80 mark  - the cheapest is Pravha at £4.60 and the most expensive is Gamma Ray at a hefty £6.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 18, 2020)

I was in Pratts and Payne last week and prices were the same, i think. Perhaps Antic just pushed them up even more at the EDT to take advantage of the East Dulwich clientele. Bit rubbish if you are not one of the few people round there that doesnt own a £1 million house etc. Its now just as pricey as all the other pubs on Lordship Lane.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2020)

The upmarket Maremma restaurant is reopening this week on Thursday 20th August - initially just a restaurant but with 3-course meals delivered locally and the deli to follow in September.

They are taking bookings online and their opening menu can be viewed on their website.





__





						Tuscan Food | Maremma Restaurant | United Kingdom
					

A neighbourhood restaurant in Brixton focusing on regional specialities from the Maremma region in Tuscany




					www.maremmarestaurant.com


----------



## coldwaterswim (Aug 19, 2020)

Cafe van goph aiming to reopen 15th September with bookings open a week before 💚


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

Here's how the Dogstar looks now











They're also putting in new stairs to access the ballroom, which makes sense. Shame the DJ booth has gone. That looks like another source of income for me that's evaporated.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 19, 2020)

That looks a lot like Antic's Balham Bowls Club style


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 20, 2020)

Antic goes generic.
LOL.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Antic goes generic.
> LOL.


I'd rather a generic pub than a divisive, on-trend, city-backed unaffordable restaurant/private club/themed bar with sky high prices.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I'd rather a generic pub than a divisive, on-trend, city-backed unaffordable restaurant/private club/themed bar with sky high prices.


Max went cap in hand to the city after he set up Gregarious, when Antic went bust due to it's 2.6m debts including HMRC. 
So to be precise - it is city backed.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Max went cap in hand to the city after he set up Gregarious, when Antic went bust due to it's 2.6m debts including HMRC.
> So to be precise - it is city backed.


Yet still affordable. Maybe they will go bust soon anyway and you'll get that upmarket, elitist, divisive trendy bar/restaurant/private bar that you seem to want to replace them.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Yet still affordable. Maybe they will go bust soon anyway and you'll get that upmarket, elitist, divisive trendy bar/restaurant/private bar that you seem to want to replace them.


Never have I said that [ed: name removed]. Never.
what I have made clear is that Antic is a fuckkng shambles of a company.
I have also said that if any nu-Brixton outfit had behaved in such a way the usual sources would be up in arms.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2020)

I really hope The Albert opens again. I'm not confident. No sign of refurb workers there.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I really hope The Albert opens again. I'm not confident. No sign of refurb workers there.


According to the landlord it will be opening "in September" although I haven't seen any activity either.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Never have I said that [ed: name removed]. Never.
> what I have made clear is that Antic is a fuckkng shambles of a company.
> I have also said that if any nu-Brixton outfit had behaved in such a way the usual sources would be up in arms.


Don't post up my real name please. The rules are very clear on that.

And I'm sorry if this crushes the point you keep banging on and on and on about, but plenty of people here have criticised the company's behaviour in the past. I described them as " a particularly slippery company" in 2015, and have been consistent in my mixed feelings about them. Not sure what else you expect me to say, years later. 


editor said:


> I have mixed feeling about Antic. They're adept at legal financial shenanigans which involve bouncing back from bankruptcy more or less unscathed (and, presumably, with debtors left unpaid) and that's clearly not a good thing.
> 
> But on the other hand they're saving pubs that otherwise would almost certainly have been lost to flats etc., and some venues are quite generous with letting community groups use their facilities for free.



And in current news, the Dogstar's renaming back to the Atlantic seems to be proceeding at a rate of knots.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 23, 2020)

editor said:


> ......the Dogstar's renaming back to the Atlantic seems to be proceeding at a rate of knots.



hopefully they won’t do the same with the effra social



Mr paulee said:


> Never have I said that [ed: name removed]. Never.
> what I have made clear is that Antic is a fuckkng shambles of a company.
> I have also said that if any nu-Brixton outfit had behaved in such a way the usual sources would be up in arms.



i remember when Antic _were_ regarded as nu-brixton, the cocktail gaff in the arches being one example.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 23, 2020)

Popped into the Elm Park today and the staff confirmed, as we suspected that it has a new owner/s - the people who were running it pre Pandemic seem to have moved on.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2020)

Very quiet in the Effra Hall Tavern last night.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Don't post up my real name please. The rules are very clear on that.
> 
> And I'm sorry if this crushes the point you keep banging on and on and on about, but plenty of people here have criticised the company's behaviour in the past. I described them as " a particularly slippery company" in 2015, and have been consistent in my mixed feelings about them. Not sure what else you expect me to say, years later.
> 
> ...


Crushes ? LOL. Again no.

I joined less than a year ago Ed (apologies I wasn't aware of the name rules) but I wasn't going to search back 5 years to something you may or may have not said.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's how the Dogstar looks now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's somewhat like it looked in 1980 - though I think the lower parts of the windows were frosted and branded, (Ind Coope, Guinness etc). I don't remember any pictures on the walls - if there were any they would have been Bob Marley, Jimmy Cliff etc.)


----------



## nick (Aug 24, 2020)

My first thought also was that it was not dissimilar to my (hazy) recollection of the Atlantic (v1.0)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Very quiet in the Effra Hall Tavern last night.



Any idea what seems to be putting people off? I've not been back in since corona, is it table service, app downloading and track and trace stuff that is scaring the regulars away?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Any idea what seems to be putting people off? I've not been back in since corona, is it table service, app downloading and track and trace stuff that is scaring the regulars away?


It doesn't feel that much different - you have to wear a mask to come in and order your drink at the bar and you can't loiter around the bar, but once you're sat down it feels pretty much like it always did. They do have quite a low restriction on the amount of people that can be in the pub at the same time - a 'full up' sign briefly appeared at the door but went quiet pretty quickly after that.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Aug 25, 2020)

Dogstar now has actual dog snacks on the bar, a very welcome addition 😃 the little fella we’re looking after appreciated them anyway


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 26, 2020)

Brixton Wahacca confirmed to be one of those not reopening. Curious about what might replace it. Probably nothing for a  good while.


----------



## nick (Aug 26, 2020)

A pub would be nice - perhaps with live music ?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 26, 2020)

nick said:


> A pub would be nice - perhaps with live music ?



I’ve got to be the first to say it, Brady’s!


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> I’ve got to be the first to say it, Brady’s!


The way Lambeth elbowed out the community bid for the pub was pretty disgraceful at the time.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2020)

Effra Social finally reopening on 5th Sept which just leaves the Albert as the only closed pub in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2020)

Extraordinarily quiet at the Effra Hall tonight


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks like the Albert won't be reopening until Oct/Nov!  😭


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2020)

Effra Social finally reopens 















						In photos: Brixton’s Effra Social bar finally reopens, Sept 2020
					

Our last show at Brixton’s Effra Social took place as far back as the 6th March,  and the venue was compelled to close its doors two weeks later in response to the coronavirus crisis. The bar…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Effra Social finally reopens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...will there be music ?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> ...will there be music ?


Not for some time, I imagine,  although I'd be delighted to come back in a different, more chilled out, don't-get-people-dancing capacity (and obviously getting paid less  ) 

The DJ booth has been turned into a seating area, but at least it hasn't physically completely vanished like at the Dogstar.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Not for some time, I imagine,  although I'd be delighted to come back in a different, more chilled out, don't-get-people-dancing capacity (and obviously getting paid less  )
> 
> The DJ booth has been turned into a seating area, but at least it hasn't physically completely vanished like at the Dogstar.



Sorry to hear that....sitting down music can be a difficult ask for a DJ, a mate of ours worked at a groovy restaurant in soho and got us a slot, no money but a generous rider. By half ten we were bored and a bit pissed the final straw was playing ‘beyond good and evil’ by the pop group which put a very heavy dude of his baklava and we barely escaped with our legs unbroken, turned out this gaff was backed by funny money and was closed a month or later.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Sorry to hear that....sitting down music can be a difficult ask for a DJ, a mate of ours worked at a groovy restaurant in soho and got us a slot, no money but a generous rider. By half ten we were bored and a bit pissed the final straw was playing ‘beyond good and evil’ by the pop group which put a very heavy dude of his baklava and we barely escaped with our legs unbroken, turned out this gaff was backed by funny money and was closed a month or later.


I find it quite hard playing to a sat down crowd. It's like they're blaming you for the lack of fun going down, even when the brief is to keep things chilled, but I'll play anywhere right now.

#desperatetimes etc


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I find it quite hard playing to a sat down crowd. It's like they're blaming you for the lack of fun going down, even when the brief is to keep things chilled, but I'll play anywhere right now.
> 
> #desperatetimes etc


I predict a James last / mantovani easy listening revival in the coming months.


----------



## nick (Sep 8, 2020)

Perhaps a medley of Richard Cheese standards?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 8, 2020)

I keep thinking of the Albert and how rammed it got at the bar. How narrow the space. The size and shape of the loos. 
I cant see how it can work.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I keep thinking of the Albert and how rammed it got at the bar. How narrow the space. The size and shape of the loos.
> I cant see how it can work.


The fact that they don't serve food is a biggie too. If they're staying booze only it's going to be hard to legally fit in enough people to make it viable


----------



## TopCat (Sep 8, 2020)

editor said:


> The fact that they don't serve food is a biggie too. If they're staying booze only it's going to be hard to legally fit in enough people to make it viable


When they did serve food, well I would not have taken my Mum there.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2020)

TopCat said:


> When they did serve food, well I would not have taken my Mum there.


They stopped quite a while ago but it was alright for a cheap pub lunch. I've certainly had worse.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 11, 2020)

I've been making an effort to go to the Effra Hall Tavern a few times recently, and whilst i understand the live music being gone and can stomach the price rises post covid (just about), is their policy of questioning you on whether you will be 'inside or outside' a new thing? If you are foolishly honest and admit you'll be enjoying a fag with your pint it gets poured into a flimsy, single use plastic cup. I understand this with nightclubs but a backstreet pub with a small terrace out the back, not so much.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've been making an effort to go to the Effra Hall Tavern a few times recently, and whilst i understand the live music being gone and can stomach the price rises post covid (just about), is their policy of questioning you on whether you will be 'inside or outside' a new thing? If you are foolishly honest and admit you'll be enjoying a fag with your pint it gets poured into a flimsy, single use plastic cup. I understand this with nightclubs but a backstreet pub with a small terrace out the back, not so much.


Yeah, I think it's a new thing since they reopened. Not quite sure why they use plastic for outside.
Was it very busy? The place has been horribly quiet during a couple of my visits.


----------



## blameless77 (Sep 11, 2020)

The Effra Tavern are also using plastic glasses for outside. I don't get why...perhaps so they don't have to collect glasses, thus putting them in closer proximity to customers?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Yeah, I think it's a new thing since they reopened. Not quite sure why they use plastic for outside.
> Was it very busy? The place has been horribly quiet during a couple of my visits.



Last night there were certainly people in there but not busy. Oddly, i noticed at about 9pm they had locked the door, and occasionally a barmaid would go over and unlock and let people who were loitering outside in the pub. Couldnt work out why, other than maybe they were at 'capacity' and were controlling numbers.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Last night there were certainly people in there but not busy. Oddly, i noticed at about 9pm they had locked the door, and occasionally a barmaid would go over and unlock and let people who were loitering outside in the pub. Couldnt work out why, other than maybe they were at 'capacity' and were controlling numbers.


Yes, there's a sign that goes up saying that they're capacity - I'm guessing that number must be very low indeed.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 11, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> The Effra Tavern are also using plastic glasses for outside. I don't get why...perhaps so they don't have to collect glasses, thus putting them in closer proximity to customers?



Its annoying to be honest. I doubt they get many breakages in the small courtyard. Seems like we are being assumed as clumsy or irresponsible. Fancy pouring or drinking a Guinness out of a plastic cup


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 15, 2020)

The ground floor pub of the POW is open again. Whilst there was still an I.D check and i think a photo, the very friendly female bouncer didn't put my I.D through a machine nor search me. Happy to report that happy hour was on offer again, as were glasses made of actual glass to drink your drink out of.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The ground floor pub of the POW is open again. Whilst there was still an I.D check and i think a photo, the very friendly female bouncer didn't put my I.D through a machine nor search me. Happy to report that happy hour was on offer again, as were glasses made of actual glass to drink your drink out of.


I was going to post up about this - it's been open for quite a few days now. so that leaves just the Albert as the only pub that has remained closed


----------



## madolesance (Sep 16, 2020)

editor said:


> I was going to post up about this - it's been open for quite a few days now. so that leaves just the Albert as the only pub that has remained closed


The Prince of Wales on Lyham Road also remains closed.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 16, 2020)

Cafe van goph is officially reopening 22nd september, they’re taking bookings now 💚


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't normally post on this thread. Interested to see an obscure puff for Brixton Courtyard in Time Out the other day. Not that many probably pick it up wirth commuter distribution being caput. The online version is more vibrant.
How Brixton Courtyard brought clubbing back to London (kind of)


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I don't normally post on this thread. Interested to see an obscure puff for Brixton Courtyard in Time Out the other day. Not that many probably pick it up wirth commuter distribution being caput. The online version is more vibrant.
> How Brixton Courtyard brought clubbing back to London (kind of)


I can't begrudge Jamm doing this even though it's not my idea of a night out. They've worked hard to keep afloat.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 21, 2020)

Strong rumours that a curfew will be announced in the media, this evening.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2020)

It made for a really depressing walk around town today at 10.30pm.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 27, 2020)

It was pretty lively on station road with a growing crowd and sound system, this was around 9:30 though so not sure how long that carried on for.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2020)

I went to the Railway last night. They were following the rules precisely, so it felt more like sitting in a restaurant than a pub and I can't say I particularly enjoyed it. Having the bell at 9.30 was downright weird and, of course, depressing as fuck.


----------



## nick (Sep 27, 2020)

Tulse Hill Tavern was a little ........ "overzealous" 
Understandable

Tried to log in with my shiny new NHS App - but they weren't set up to use it and their bar code log in goes to some other Met Pub Co web site where you enter details and then get a code to show to the doorkeeper to prove you had done it - before they let you over the threshold


----------



## nick (Sep 27, 2020)

And the last orders bell was a sign of immediate eviction (the bell reminded me of the 80's).


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2020)

nick said:


> Tried to log in with my shiny new NHS App - but they weren't set up to use it and their bar code log in goes to some other Met Pub Co web site where you enter details and then get a code to show to the doorkeeper to prove you had done it - before they let you over the threshold


That's annoying. The Railway made you add your details with the option to scan with the NHS app, which is what you're supposed to do. 

Maybe the Tavern is trying to sneak in an email-gathering promotional use for their contact tracing?


----------



## nick (Sep 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Maybe the Tavern is trying to sneak in an email-gathering promotional use for their contact tracing?


Nah - I vote that it was just a lack of joined up thinking. 
Coupled with general government incompetence in getting the message out (and everything else they touch).

PS - If you do meat,  the Oktoberfest food was good and (IMHO) well priced. Although the lack of steins was disappointing - perhaps they also transmit Covid?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2020)

nick said:


> PS - If you do meat,  the Oktoberfest food was good and (IMHO) well priced. Although the lack of steins was disappointing - perhaps they also transmit Covid?


Haven't eaten meat for around 30 years. so I'll be swerving that one!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2020)

My Saturday night experience















						Saturday night in a 10pm curfew pub – Railway Tulse Hill, Sat 26th Sept 2020
					

Yesterday, we ran a photo feature documenting the closed bars of Brixton after the 10pm curfew, and last night we thought we’d check out what it’s like to drink in a bar with the new re…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2020)

It's no time to be in the pub trade








						Coronavirus: Pub landlords to be fined £1,000 if anyone’s dancing or loud music is played
					

The government is doubling down on pub restrictions, with new laws quietly being slipped through that make landlords liable of fines up to £1,000 if they allow dancing on the premises or the sound …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 29, 2020)

Upcoming.....Open decks nights at Jamm for local DJ’s wanting to flex their musical muscles....


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Upcoming.....Open decks nights at Jamm for local DJ’s wanting to flex their musical muscles....



Bit more here Brixton Jamm serve up Open Decks on the Beach – every Thursday, free admission


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 1, 2020)

Im told Blues Kitchen has decided that they do not want to offer their decent happy hour on Thursday and Friday early evenings anymore (was 50% off drinks between 5-7). 

That was the only reason i ever went in there.

Happy hours are an increasing rarity these days. I can only think of the POW and a few of those restaurant/nightclubs on Clapham high street that offer it now.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone know if the market house is open? Every time ive gone past, asmittedly mostly i nthe daytime, its looked very much closed. And are they doing the booking boolocks?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know if the market house is open? Every time ive gone past, asmittedly mostly i nthe daytime, its looked very much closed. And are they doing the booking boolocks?


Yes it definitely is open and as far as I know there's no booking.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 2, 2020)

Speaking of both happy hour and market house..😃


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Speaking of both happy hour and market house..😃


Love the way they're turning a negative into a positive with 'curfew cocktails'!


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2020)

Please help if you can - they're good people...










						Brixton’s not-for-profit Cafe Van Gogh restaurant launches crowdfunder to help them continue their community work
					

Cafe Van Gogh, Brixton’s not-for-profit vegan café/restaurant, has appealed for funds to plug the lost 6 months gap in their revenue stream, help them pay part of the salary of their newly ap…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

The BID's thoughts


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

Finally! Brixton’s Prince Albert to reopen in the first week of November 2020


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 7, 2020)

Good news. I was thinking that perhaps Greene King might sack it off and keep it shut. 

Hopefully the toilets get their graffiti and character back soon enough, but it would be nice to have a lockable cubicle, warm water and a dry floor once in a while.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

Visited San Marino for the first time in ages - it's got a cleaner layout inside but it doesn't feel the safest place I've been as it was quite busy inside - I felt compelled to keep my mask on between gulps of coffee (which wasn't bad - a soya Americano costs £2.40).
Their wi-fi has always been disappointingly flaky but this is taking the piss. Are we back in 1998 or something?



> Welcome to San Marino Wi-Fi
> Charges are: £1.00 for 1 hour and £2.20 for 2 hours. Purchase the voucher code from the till assistant.
> Please Note: Wi-Fi services are offline between 12 - 2pm Monday - Friday, 11am - 2pm Weekends


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 12, 2020)

I've never noticed this sign but looks like the Dogstar has a happy hour in the week. £3.50 for what is on the board.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've never noticed this sign but looks like the Dogstar has a happy hour in the week. £3.50 for what is on the board.
> 
> View attachment 234087


And I know the person making that sign very well indeed! 

The free drink for NHS staff is a nice touch  too.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 17, 2020)

Winot said:


> If you work out how it works let us know. I was going to order from them yesterday and the available slots were 10am-5pm (no narrower) with the earliest on 5 August.
> 
> Edit: just seen from the Buzz article it’s a two hour slot confirmed on the day. That doesn’t really work does it? I want my dinner at dinner time.



Hi everyone and Winot ! I finally got round to ordering a food delivery from the Clink yesterday - it was well worth the wait. Excellent food. They emailed with a delivery slot and then texted with a one hour time. The food is chilled and in containers with very detailed and foolproof instructions on how to reheat it when you are ready to eat. I had fish which was good, but the chicken katsu curry and the jerk chicken were both judged to be 'superb' by my fellow meat eating diners. Not bad value - £4 starters, £8 mains, £3 sides to share and £5 delivery charge as our order was under £60. Mahoosive portions!

It's a bit hard to find the ordering page on the website, so here's the link









						Clink @ Home
					

Clink at Home is the home delivery service for The Clink Restaurant. The charity breaks the cycle of crime by changing attitudes, creating second chances and reducing re-offending rates.




					athome.theclinkcharity.org


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Hi everyone and Winot ! I finally got round to ordering a food delivery from the Clink yesterday - it was well worth the wait. Excellent food. They emailed with a delivery slot and then texted with a one hour time. The food is chilled and in containers with very detailed and foolproof instructions on how to reheat it when you are ready to eat. I had fish which was good, but the chicken katsu curry and the jerk chicken were both judged to be 'superb' by my fellow meat eating diners. Not bad value - £4 starters, £8 mains, £3 sides to share and £5 delivery charge as our order was under £60. Mahoosive portions!
> 
> It's a bit hard to find the ordering page on the website, so here's the link
> 
> ...



Excellent thanks for the reminder - will give them a go.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Blooming heck - the Village is absolutely rammed right now.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Blooming heck - the Village is absolutely rammed right now.



if it counts as eating or drinking outside it’s going to be rammed for a while !!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

alex_ said:


> if it counts as eating or drinking outside it’s going to be rammed for a while !!


It was as busy as I've ever seen it pre-Covid. I'm happy the traders are doing well but it's a strange set up with no effort to implement Track and Trace (useless though that is).

I popped into the Hoot too and they had a live band playing!


----------



## alex_ (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> It was as busy as I've ever seen it pre-Covid. I'm happy the traders are doing well but it's a strange set up with no effort to implement Track and Trace (useless though that is).
> 
> I popped into the Hoot too and they had a live band playing!



You could call it the Brixton covid market ?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

alex_ said:


> You could call it the Brixton covid market ?


I'm saying nothing!


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

Saturday night out in Brixton under the new rules 














						Saturday night in Brixton under the new coronavirus restrictions – live music, table service and socially distanced tables
					

On Friday 16th October 2020, Brixton – along with the rest of the capital – was moved into the ‘High Tier’ of Covid-19 restrictions for London. This means that the 10pm curf…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

Hootananny was busy again last night but their beer ordering app is a fucking nightmare. Took about 5 attempts to register before I could get a beer.









						A Thursday night in Brixton Hootananny under coronavirus Tier 2 lockdown rules
					

Last night we paid a visit to Brixton Hootananny to see how the pub is coping under the new Tier 2 ‘High Alert’ coronavirus restrictions – and apart from one annoying niggle, we w…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 23, 2020)

Had to leave there last night because the miserable security guard wouldn't let a friend who joined us later park his bike just inside the fencing (he had forgotten his lock). Shame, as i was enjoying the £2.50 happy hour pints of Thatchers. 

Went next door and had 2 flat pints for double the price at the Effra Social, before giving up.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Had to leave there last night because the miserable security guard wouldn't let a friend who joined us later park his bike just inside the fencing (he had forgotten his lock). Shame, as i was enjoying the £2.50 happy hour pints of Thatchers.
> 
> Went next door and had 2 flat pints for double the price at the Effra Social, before giving up.


The bloke on the door was actually friendly to me which was a pleasant surprise - the Hoot normally has spectacularly grumpy security - and the staff were exceedingly friendly too. 
Was it busy in the Effra?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 23, 2020)

editor said:


> The bloke on the door was actually friendly to me which was a pleasant surprise - the Hoot normally has spectacularly grumpy security - and the staff were exceedingly friendly too.
> Was it busy in the Effra?



Nope. A few people outside and deserted inside. They ought to make a bit of an effort with their yard out the front, you can see why Hootenanny's is busy when they have gone to the trouble of putting up nice gazebos, lights and heaters. Cant help but think though one winter storm and it'll all get wrecked!


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Nope. A few people outside and deserted inside. They ought to make a bit of an effort with their yard out the front, you can see why Hootenanny's is busy when they have gone to the trouble of putting up nice gazebos, lights and heaters. Cant help but think though one winter storm and it'll all get wrecked!


I did think about popping into the Social but that front 'garden' really looks uninviting. Even an Argos gazebo and some cheap fairy lights would make a difference.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 25, 2020)

All Of Us Together
					

Where to find free meals for kids during school holidays. A @TechForUK  project, inspired by @marcusrashford




					allofustogether.uk
				




If you need it, here’s a website showing all the places that are offering free school meals to kids during the holidays


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

Prince Albert opening on Weds 28th from 3pm.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Prince Albert opening on Weds 28th from 3pm.


* wipes away a little tear of joy * 

My darling pub, I thought I'd never see you again.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> * wipes away a little tear of joy *
> 
> My darling pub, I thought I'd never see you again.


So you need to download the Greene King app to book a table and order drinks. It's already fully booked for Wednesday.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 26, 2020)

editor said:


> So you need to download the Greene King app to book a table and order drinks. It's already fully booked for Wednesday.



fair one having to book the table and order drinks etc, but surely its not full booked from 3pm onwards om a Wednesday?! From my experience, nowhere in the area is even remotely full booked at 3pm on a Wednesday


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> fair one having to book the table and order drinks etc, but surely its not full booked from 3pm onwards om a Wednesday?! From my experience, nowhere in the area is even remotely full booked at 3pm on a Wednesday


The landlord said it was fully booked but maybe he meant the evening. I've asked him now so will report back.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

Pop Brixton is to get a ' traditional greasy spoon'

Oh, wait:




"Their menu will include crab scotch eggs, confit duck eclairs, and modernised takes on nostalgic British classics."

" With tasting menus featuring Lobster Doughnuts, Coca Braised Pork, and The Great Bakewell Tart."

" the best of British nostalgia delivered with the banter of a street market trader."











						Only Food and Courses - Prav Solanki
					






					www.onlyfoodandcourses.co.uk
				












						A bit of positivity at Pop Brixton
					

Robbie Lorraine (left) and Martyn Barrett at Pop Brixton    Two intrepid caterers are launching a new venture in Pop Brixton at a time when the hospitality industry is facing an uncertain future.    Robbie Lorraine and Martyn Barrett will soon offer nostalgia-based food at Only Food and Courses in P




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

4 Real

Only Food and Courses in Pop Brixton to offer high end, banter-laden ‘Greasy Spoon’ dining


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 28, 2020)

I thought that the sourdough avocado and bottomless brunch brigade was bad enough for those seeking out an overpriced breakfast. This sounds like utter nonsense. At least it will be delivered banter laden though


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 28, 2020)

......awaiting the verdict of f.e.b aficionados on the dedicatEd thread elsewhere on these boards.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> ......awaiting the verdict of f.e.b aficionados on the dedicatEd thread elsewhere on these boards.


What's a ' f.e.b aficionado'?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 28, 2020)

editor said:


> What's a ' f.e.b aficionado'?



full English breakfast...... https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-full-english-back-me-up.291452/


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 28, 2020)

editor said:


> What's a ' f.e.b aficionado'?


full English breakfast?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

So the Albert is open and it feels pretty much the same as usual. Not too busy so come down if you fancy a beer!


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

The bad news is that the three shots for a fiver deal has gone but maybe that's a good thing in the current climate...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 28, 2020)

I was in just after they opened earlier and was pleased the 2 bottles of Peroni for £5 deal still existed. They were having less success with numerous flat or bad tasting pints being sent back but teething problems after being shut for so long were inevitable.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was in just after they opened earlier and was pleased the 2 bottles of Peroni for £5 deal still existed. They were having less success with numerous flat or bad tasting pints being sent back but teething problems after being shut for so long were inevitable.


I had to send back a particularly flat pint of Amstel but it's early days and it's great to have the pub back!


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2020)

Behold! The new loos!













						In photos: Brixton’s much-loved Prince Albert pub on Coldharbour Lane reopens, Weds 28th Oct 2020
					

After a very long wait, Brixton’s Prince Albert has finally reopened its doors and we popped along to see what had changed since the pub closed back March 2020.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Oct 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Behold! The new loos!
> 
> View attachment 236431
> 
> ...


Great news.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 29, 2020)

i dont think it'll take long for those to degenerate. I can confirm the cubicle door locks but hot water a slow dribble.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 2, 2020)

Any pubs in Brixton doing cheap pints before the lockdown? Apart from Spoons which I'd rather not patronise


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Any pubs in Brixton doing cheap pints before the lockdown? Apart from Spoons which I'd rather not patronise


None that I know of. The Albert kicks you out at 9.30pm now FFS.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 2, 2020)

They wouldn't let me in about 6pm on Saturday because they said they were fully booked! i'd say about 1/3 of the tables were taken. To be fair the manger saw sense a minute or so later when i was outside deliberating where to go next and found us a table. The bell went about 9pm, all shuttered and lights off by 9:45 

Still, this time next week, i suspect ill be happy with just that.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They wouldn't let me in about 6pm on Saturday because they said they were fully booked! i'd say about 1/3 of the tables were taken. To be fair the manger saw sense a minute or so later when i was outside deliberating where to go next and found us a table. The bell went about 9pm, all shuttered and lights off by 9:45
> 
> Still, this time next week, i suspect ill be happy with just that.


I love the Albert but if I decide to go out for the last two nights it won't be there because getting booted out at 9.30pm seems particularly mean given the impending one month lockdown.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2020)

They have to be closed by 10.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Ms T said:


> They have to be closed by 10.


Yes they do. But they don't have kick everyone out at 9.30pm. I passed a host of places still open on my way back from the Albert.


----------



## northeast (Nov 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Yes they do. But they don't have kick everyone out at 9.30pm. I passed a host of places still open on my way back from the Albert.



Seems a little harsh, they really didn't time there reopening well.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2020)

The Albert kicked out even earlier last night with the last orders bell going around 9.03 followed by atmosphere-removing lights on/music off. We repaired to the Dogstar which, apart from the prices, was really pleasant and we were left in peace to drink until 10.10 when everyone immediately left.  I'm not going to the Albert tonight.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2020)

Please note: The Prince Albert in Brixton is NOT opening today


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm heading to the park


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

Brixton Gin!








						Brixton Buzz exclusive launch offer on Brixton Gin, a new gin created from locally available botanicals
					

A long-term Brixton resident and shop owner has teamed up with local businesses to create Brixton’s own gin – and Brixton Buzz has an exclusive discount for the launch!



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 15, 2020)

Chishuru, London: ‘Show it some love’ – restaurant review
					

Like so many others, this new West African place in Brixton will need our support when lockdown eases. By Jay Rayner




					www.theguardian.com
				




Raynor review of Chishuru in the market


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2020)

A trendy vegan 'dirty' burger chain moves into  Brixton Village   ‘Deliciously Dirty’ Oowee vegan burgers come to Brixton Village


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2020)

Pretty much agree with this Buzz reader comment: 


> All for more vegan places but I really hate how they’ve set themselves up like this in the market. They want to replicate the fast-food burger chain aesthetic, fine – but do that on the high-street. Even in an environment that is increasingly moving away from the traditional market stalls this stands out like a sore-thumb and feels like an f.u. to it’s surroundings.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

Another pizza place. Another booze outlet.









						Straight out of the Cotswolds – Baz & Fred pizzas coming to Brixton Village
					

After picking up plenty of glowing reviews for their Cirencester pub pizzas from the likes of the Times. Highlife Magazine and Telegraph, Baz & Fred are now bringing their pizza business to Bri…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## alex_ (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Another pizza place. Another booze outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least they are locals


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2020)

Bag a big Buzz 20% discount at Courtesan! 









						Exclusive discount for Brixton’s Courtesan Dim Sum click and collect service
					

Brixton Buzz is delighted to be able to offer our readers a whopping 20% discount to anyone ordering takeaway food from the wonderful Courtesan Dim Sum restaurant on Atlantic Road, Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 20, 2020)

shameless plug for local start up..... dreadhotsauce









						Dreadhot
					

Dreadhot




					dreadhot.co.uk


----------



## alex_ (Nov 21, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> shameless plug for local start up..... dreadhotsauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a none fb link ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2020)

alex_ said:


> Got a none fb link ?



the second link is their website....here it is again....









						Dreadhot
					

Dreadhot




					dreadhot.co.uk


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2020)

I saw on Twttter this afternoon that Streatham's Pratts & Payne has been sold by Antic to Portobello - so took a look on the latter's website and so it appears. They also seem to own the Old Red Lion (kennington), Knowles (W Norwood), Effra Social (Brixton) and King & Co (Clapham Common) - although I suspect they've owned the latter for longer as I now recall seeing signage up to that effect.






						Our Pubs — Portobello Brewing
					






					www.portobellobrewing.com


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> I saw on Twttter this afternoon that Streatham's Pratts & Payne has been sold by Antic to Portobello - so took a look on the latter's website and so it appears. They also seem to own the Old Red Lion (kennington), Knowles (W Norwood), Effra Social (Brixton) and King & Co (Clapham Common) - although I suspect they've owned the latter for longer as I now recall seeing signage up to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big chunk of Antic's pubs gone!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

Blimey - look at this message on the Effra Social's webpage: 



> I’m afraid that 36 hours before the latest lockdown our long term financial partners decided to serve notice upon us to terminate our management relationship for those pubs in which they had an interest, including Effra Social, with immediate effect and replace us with Portobello Brewing, and so you may see some changes when you visit post lockdown. We had no prior notice of this intent and we have made it clear that such an action was to our mind untimely, unwarranted, and we believe ill-conceived, and certainly not what one would expect from an 11 year relationship. I guess that all break ups are a surprise for the party on the receiving end…
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Public House - Effra Social
					

Previous Next Out of the blue… I’m afraid that 36 hours before the latest lockdown our long term financial partners decided to serve notice upon us to terminate our management relationship for those pubs in which they had an interest, including Effra Social, with immediate effect and replace us...




					effrasocial.com


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

Bit more here The Antic pub network collapses as Brixton’s Effra Social is just one of many venues taken over by Portobello Brewing


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow, that is interesting - I had no idea (although why would I) that Antic had structured things that way.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 25, 2020)

Well there was some suspicion Antic would run into difficulties during the pandemic, and i guess this must be it. They dont sound too happy about it do they?

Portobello have owned The King and co for a while, i've not been in since they took it over, but before it was an expensive craft beer pub run by a bearded hipster twat. I doubt they would have changed too much about it as it was often busy and popular.

I was in the Effra Social recently on Halloween, due to queues around the block at Hootananny's, and it was shit, empty and not reasonably priced anymore. I'd be more concerned about Portobello ruining Pratts & Payne or Knowles.


----------



## Jesterburger (Nov 25, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> it was shit, empty and not reasonably priced anymore.



Not a great long-term business model but I liked the recent emptiness, it made it feel the most covid-safe of all the Brixton pubs by far!


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Well there was some suspicion Antic would run into difficulties during the pandemic, and i guess this must be it. They dont sound too happy about it do they?
> 
> Portobello have owned The King and co for a while, i've not been in since they took it over, but before it was an expensive craft beer pub run by a bearded hipster twat. I doubt they would have changed too much about it as it was often busy and popular.
> 
> I was in the Effra Social recently on Halloween, due to queues around the block at Hootananny's, and it was shit, empty and not reasonably priced anymore. I'd be more concerned about Portobello ruining Pratts & Payne or Knowles.


Happy to say my nights at the Effra Social were always busy, but it's not really fair to judge businesses at this time - Hootananny does well because it has a huge outdoor space. I've never seen Knowles busy even before the Covid crisis...


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> I saw on Twttter this afternoon that Streatham's Pratts & Payne has been sold by Antic to Portobello - so took a look on the latter's website and so it appears. They also seem to own the Old Red Lion (kennington), Knowles (W Norwood), Effra Social (Brixton) and King & Co (Clapham Common) - although I suspect they've owned the latter for longer as I now recall seeing signage up to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought Portobello was good stuff -mainly on the basis of their Ameircan Pale Ale - 5%, but even more do their Apache IPA - 7%, bioth Beehive favourites.
Neither of these are mentioned on their webste - maybe they have a limited offer during Coronavirus.

Regarding what is going on with Antic, I turned to the trade paper The Morning Advertiser - who sourced their information from Brixton Buzz.








						Portobello Brewery acquires 13 Antic sites, Hackney Brewery launches brewery and taproom crowdfund
					

In addition to news of the revival of dormant pubs in Cambridgeshire and Herefordshire, Portobello Brewery, Hackney Brewery and Rosewell Estates have provided updates on the future of their trading estates.




					www.morningadvertiser.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2020)

editor, haven't read all your stuuf on this Anti/Portobello affair - but maybe this chap has something to do with it.









						Mark Crowther named as chairman of Portobello Brewery - Beer Today
					

Mark Crowther, who was chief executive of the Liberation Group for 11 years, has been appointed chairman of London's Portobello Brewery. Mark, 52, brings nearly 30 years of food, drink, and hospitality experience to the business. Having led the original buy-out of the Channel Islands-based...




					beertoday.co.uk
				




Clue: he is/was a non -executive director of Dpwning = supporting its Antic investments - it says.

More: Portobello Brewery adds to managed pubs portfolio • Beer Today


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

People - and venues - are going to take the piss with this because it's so uselessly vague 









						Substantial meal or a snack with your pint? Brixton heads into confusing Tier 2 Covid-19 restrictions.
					

As expected, London has been classified under the Tier 2 ‘High Alert’ Covid-19 restrictions from Dec 2nd, 2020. Pubs and bars must stay closed unless operating as restaurants, meaning t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Nov 26, 2020)

editor said:


> People - and venues - are going to take the piss with this because it's so uselessly vague
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the complimentary sausage and chips meal at The Swan in Stockwell.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Reminds me of the complimentary sausage and chips meal at The Swan in Stockwell.


There used to be a late night restaurant in Caroline St, Cardiff where they could only serve booze with food. So it was always a case of: "one portion of chips and four pints please."


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 26, 2020)

Its very vague and will be a nightmare for pubs to try and work out how they can operate legally.

If they are allowed to be open until 11pm, are they expected to keep kitchens open right up until 10pm, and serve a 'substantial meal' with every drinks order?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 26, 2020)

According to Buzz pubs can stay open if they are operating as a restaurant. If they stick to the spirit of it, it probably won't be that difficult. Problems will only arise where venues try to push it as far as they can. Anyone offering a bowl of chips with 5 pints can realistically expect to get some shit, I'd have thought.

It'll be interesting to see how many pubs give people the full hour drinking up time. Too many venues were ushering people out the door the moments last orders expired, even if they'd just bought a pint.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 27, 2020)

Some good news, glad Hootananny's are continuing to buck the irritating trend of table bookings:


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 27, 2020)

Pot Noodle/cup a soup and a slice of bread. (Infrastructure investment Electric kettle/toaster). and one fruit, apple banana or satsuma for example.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 30, 2020)

I've read that Barrio will be selling bowls of chilli con carne for £3 to get around the substantial meal rule.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2020)

So how does one book a table at the Effra Social now? Or is it not open. Would go to the Hootananny Friday but partner has no ID.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 1, 2020)

Hootananny havent been asking for I.D pre second lockdown, i think they only used to get strict (no doubt following police/council orders) later on in the night, but with the place closing at 10pm they were much more 'normal' at the gate in my experience.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Hootananny havent been asking for I.D pre second lockdown, i think they only used to get strict (no doubt following police/council orders) later on in the night, but with the place closing at 10pm they were much more 'normal' at the gate in my experience.


It's actually been far more pleasant visiting the place recently. The bouncers have actually been friendly!


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2020)

Did anyone go to the bars tonight?


----------



## technical (Dec 3, 2020)

Didn't go in myself, but I walked past the EPT at about 9.30 last night and it was very busy


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 3, 2020)

technical said:


> Didn't go in myself, but I walked past the EPT at about 9.30 last night and it was very busy


I was
new menu and 20% off.

good selection of ales


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

I was at the Hoot last night and it was moderately busy. Fucking freezing outside though, even with the heater on. 

I've popped into the Albert now and it's very quiet.

Pubs are going to really struggle to keep going if this is what they're getting on a Friday night over Christmas.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

If life wasn't bad enough already, there's no bloody ketchup for my 'beer passport' chips.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2020)

editor said:


> I was at the Hoot last night and it was moderately busy. Fucking freezing outside though, even with the heater on.
> 
> I've popped into the Albert now and it's very quiet.
> 
> Pubs are going to really struggle to keep going if this is what they're getting on a Friday night over Christmas.



I finished work in the City last night. Saw one pub very full. Did not look like people were eating either.

What I see happening is Xmas drinking starting up. With spike in cases after Xmas. So a lockdown after Xmas in middle of January.

I can appreciate that people are fed up with not socialising.

Seems to me that the clap for NHS solidaitory has finished.

Plus people need to earn a living. Given this government not a lot of trust in supporting the less well off.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2020)

The Courtesan is going big this NYE






						New Year's Eve at the Courtesan - A Burlesque & Musical Spectacular!
					

Buy tickets for New Year's Eve at the Courtesan - A Burlesque & Musical Spectacular! at The Courtesan London. Tickets and information for New Year's Eve at the Courtesan - A Burlesque & Musical Spectacular! Thu, 31st Dec 2020 @ 21:00 - 0:10 in London.




					www.designmynight.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 8, 2020)

So, are venues being allowed to open until 00:10 on NYE then?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 8, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So, are venues being allowed to open until 00:10 on NYE then?


More than likely we'll be in tier 3 by then, judging on what's happening in the local schools.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So, are venues being allowed to open until 00:10 on NYE then?


If there's live entertainment, presumably so...


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

414 news - Exclusive: Brixton Jamm and Percolate reveal their plans for a new club at 414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2020)

editor said:


> 414 news - Exclusive: Brixton Jamm and Percolate reveal their plans for a new club at 414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton



ton of brix is a well corny name surprised no one come up with it before...taken at face value it looks like a good thing but what was the point of giving the previous owners the heave ho in the first place 🤔


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> ton of brix is a well corny name surprised no one come up with it before...taken at face value it looks like a good thing but what was the point of giving the previous owners the heave ho in the first place 🤔


Probably because they wanted to extract more rent, or - as I suspect - McWilliams though he'd be able to open up an exclusive Chelsea type club for his wanknut double-barrelled team of DJs, until Brixton activists destroyed his DJ cred.

The name comes from the mural in the tube station which shows a pyramid of brick - a visual pun of a ton of bricks (or a ‘bricks ton’).


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Probably because they wanted to extract more rent, or - as I suspect - McWilliams though he'd be able to open up an exclusive Chelsea type club for his wanknut double-barrelled team of DJs, until Brixton activists destroyed his DJ cred.
> 
> The name comes from the mural in the tube station which shows a pyramid of brick - a visual pun of a ton of bricks (or a ‘bricks ton’).
> 
> View attachment 243046



robbie Williams got his Brix ton pun in on his crowley inspired hit (I forgot the title) years back.
i remember queuing to get in the Loughborough Hotel Saturday world music night sometime in the early 90s and some twat was moaning behind me that he should be on the fast track to the front cos he worked at the foreign office, things have not improved.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

Brixton village was incredibly rammed tonight. Big queue outside Hoot too.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2020)

Cheap beer! Cheaper than half price beer at the Prince Albert, Brixton tonight, Tues 15th Dec 2020


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Cheap beer! Cheaper than half price beer at the Prince Albert, Brixton tonight, Tues 15th Dec 2020


Ive never felt so conflicted in my whole life.


----------



## felonius monk (Dec 29, 2020)

Wahaca site in Atlantic Road is being worked on today as I walked past. Lambeth Planning search shows that the new tenant is DF Tacos which has a couple of branches in Shoreditch and Tottenham Court Road.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2020)

felonius monk said:


> Wahaca site in Atlantic Road is being worked on today as I walked past. Lambeth Planning search shows that the new tenant is DF Tacos which has a couple of branches in Shoreditch and Tottenham Court Road.


Brixton truly is the new Shoreditch. Good luck to them though - I think they're going to need it.


----------



## felonius monk (Dec 29, 2020)

DF is actually a trading division of Oaxaca Limited (the owners of Wahaca) so merely a rebranding it seems. I thought Wahaca had permanently closed that site- maybe they have changed their mind.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 29, 2020)

felonius monk said:


> DF is actually a trading division of Oaxaca Limited (the owners of Wahaca) so merely a rebranding it seems. I thought Wahaca had permanently closed that site- maybe they have changed their mind.



it looks like it’s a fast food version of wahaca


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2020)

alex_ said:


> it looks like it’s a fast food version of wahaca


Yep, with Shoreditch stylings
Brixton’s Wahaca in Atlantic Road rebrands itself as DF Tacos


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2021)

Businesses are struggling:









						Fish Wings & Tings Caribbean restaurant in Brixton Village – support your local independent business!
					

Local independent businesses in Brixton are having a brutal time trying to keep afloat during this latest lockdown, and when we heard that Fish Wings and Tings in Brixton Village were struggling, w…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 11, 2021)

I love Fish Wings and Tings and wish them all well. It a shame given the owner has been such a vocal supporter of Hondo (who have used their photos and quotes in their publicity) that Hondo aren't repaying the favour with a rent holiday to assist them (and all the traders) during this difficult time.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 11, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I love Fish Wings and Tings and wish them all well. It a shame given the owner has been such a vocal supporter of Hondo (who have used their photos and quotes in their publicity) that Hondo aren't repaying the favour with a rent holiday to assist them (and all the traders) during this difficult time.



So true!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I love Fish Wings and Tings and wish them all well. It a shame given the owner has been such a vocal supporter of Hondo (who have used their photos and quotes in their publicity) that Hondo aren't repaying the favour with a rent holiday to assist them (and all the traders) during this difficult time.



Hondo have given one three month holiday during last lockdown.



			https://www.egi.co.uk/news/brixton-village-traders-given-three-month-rent-holiday/
		


This new lockdown is only now kicking in so affects are only now starting to show.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2021)

Someone had a right moan at the licensing committee hearing on the Elm Park Tavern


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 13, 2021)

Its sounds like i would *hate* the person with the axe to grind. 

Fancy trying to get an inner London urban pub shut down because you, and only you, object to something about it


----------



## alex_ (Jan 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its sounds like i would *hate* the person with the axe to grind.
> 
> Fancy trying to get an inner London urban pub shut down because you, and only you, object to something about it



“I've moved in near a pub in a busy area, the pub is noisy the pub should close”

lol


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 13, 2021)

I've never been to the Elm Park Tavern, but is it safe to assume its hardly a problematic pub? 

No doubt the complaints were the normal "patrons defecating on peoples doorstep's"


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2021)

Only glanced at what's available online but  from what I could see, it appears that the layout of the premises was changed and changes were not reflected in the licence as they should have been. The new layout caused issues for three neighbours. The review requests that the licence be updated to reflect the new layout and found that conditions needed to be added to prevent the changes having a detrimental impact on neighbours.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 13, 2021)

In 50 years time, in urban areas there will be no pubs apart from on high streets and 'strips' (like Coldharbour Lane). Theyll have all been moaned and complained out of existence, instead will be rows of housing where everyone sits inside watching Netflix and barely knows one another.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its sounds like i would *hate* the person with the axe to grind.
> 
> Fancy trying to get an inner London urban pub shut down because you, and only you, object to something about it


Remember that prick who moved next to the Albert for three months and whined so much in that time that he managed to get the late hours reduced. He even posted here for a bit, if I recall. Pretty hard to imagine being that self entitled and selfish. And the there was the posh woman who moved into the Lexadon flats opposite the 414 to complain about the (low) noise from a Sunday jazz night, complaining that she'd just flown in from some exotic location or another and needed to sleep.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jan 13, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Only glanced at what's available online but  from what I could see, it appears that the layout of the premises was changed and changes were not reflected in the licence as they should have been. The new layout caused issues for three neighbours. The review requests that the licence be updated to reflect the new layout and found that conditions needed to be added to prevent the changes having a detrimental impact on neighbours.


Interesting. It's always been a fairly low-key kind of place, but its character has changed a lot over the past decade or so. At least three sets of owners that I can think of during that time - each of whom has run it quite differently, and the new kitchen extension on the Ostade Rd side has definitely brought a lot more activity into the back bar in the past couple of years. Not so much in its use day to day, but it is more noticeable when it's hired out for functions. I'm a little too far away to pick up on the subtleties, but the immediate neighbours might well have felt some negative impact.

It wasn't so long ago that asking about food beyond crisps and nuts in the EPT resulted in the proffering of a handful of menus from local takeaways along with a paper napkin and some cutlery...


----------



## alex_ (Jan 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've never been to the Elm Park Tavern, but is it safe to assume its hardly a problematic pub?
> 
> No doubt the complaints were the normal "patrons defecating on peoples doorstep's"



yes, it’s very tame


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2021)

Village photos 


























						In photos: Brixton Village traders struggle to survive as the lockdown bites, Jan 2021
					

With the ongoing lockdown continuing to hurt local businesses, Brixton Village is a pale shadow of its former bustling self. Many businesses have ben compelled to temporarily close, while others ar…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Interesting. It's always been a fairly low-key kind of place, but its character has changed a lot over the past decade or so. At least three sets of owners that I can think of during that time - each of whom has run it quite differently, and the new kitchen extension on the Ostade Rd side has definitely brought a lot more activity into the back bar in the past couple of years. Not so much in its use day to day, but it is more noticeable when it's hired out for functions. I'm a little too far away to pick up on the subtleties, but the immediate neighbours might well have felt some negative impact.
> 
> It wasn't so long ago that asking about food beyond crisps and nuts in the EPT resulted in the proffering of a handful of menus from local takeaways along with a paper napkin and some cutlery...



I haven't been in years but yes - I remember having curry delivered there!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 13, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Hondo have given one three month holiday during last lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give 'em a other one. Let Taylor sub it from his substantial spray-tan budget.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 13, 2021)

Elm Park isn't a noisy pub. Or at least it hasn't been for a couple of years.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2021)

“Beer yoga” 🤔









						BEER YOGA @ BRIXTON BREWERY LOCKDOWN SESSIONS
					

JOIN US FOR A SLOW FLOW ZOOM YOGA CLASS WITH BEER TO START YOUR WEEKEND RIGHT




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> “Beer yoga” 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pressing all the hipster buttons. But it's not just any old yoga. It's 'slow flow' yoga with a (slightly discounted) beery finish!



> Register for a ticket to receive a 10% off voucher to use on some Brixton Brewery beer which you can pre-order ahead of the session.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2021)

editor said:


> That's pressing all the hipster buttons. But it's not just any old yoga. It's 'slow flow' yoga with a (slightly discounted) beery finish!



I can’t muster the energy to be annoyed by cheesy marketing with so  many levels of cuntitude/entitlement in full effect right now, on the upside the o/h found yoga beneficial and her group are not averse to a little drink on special occasions so if it’s not hurting anyone who am ii to moan.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 19, 2021)

Can highly recommend a new food delivery service based in Brixton - every meal you buy provides a free one for someone in need.

Cook to Care has been providing 1,000 free meals a week to those in need in Lambeth and beyond since March 2020. Jojo, the founder (a woman with more energy than British Gas) has just started this new service every Tuesday. I'm just lying on the sofa in a food coma, having tried it out. Delicious, fresh cooked, flavourful, healthy, vegetarian/vegan food, delivered to you door by bicycle.  I ordered a meal bundle for £10 and £3.50 delivery - excellent sized portions, plenty for 2 people. I meant to take a photo but it food didn't hang around for long!

If you're fed up with cooking and fancy a night off, do give it a try - you can stuff your face and know you're helping someone out.









						Wings: ethical food delivery
					

Delivery platform for worker-owned business




					london.coopcycle.org


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Can highly recommend a new food delivery service based in Brixton - every meal you buy provides a free one for someone in need.
> 
> Cook to Care has been providing 1,000 free meals a week to those in need in Lambeth and beyond since March 2020. Jojo, the founder (a woman with more energy than British Gas) has just started this new service every Tuesday. I'm just lying on the sofa in a food coma, having tried it out. Delicious, fresh cooked, flavourful, healthy, vegetarian/vegan food, delivered to you door by bicycle.  I ordered a meal bundle for £10 and £3.50 delivery - excellent sized portions, plenty for 2 people. I meant to take a photo but it food didn't hang around for long!
> 
> ...


That's lovely. Let me give 'em a plug on Buzz!


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 19, 2021)

editor said:


> That's lovely. Let me give 'em a plug on Buzz!


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Rushy (Jan 19, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Can highly recommend a new food delivery service based in Brixton - every meal you buy provides a free one for someone in need.
> 
> Cook to Care has been providing 1,000 free meals a week to those in need in Lambeth and beyond since March 2020. Jojo, the founder (a woman with more energy than British Gas) has just started this new service every Tuesday. I'm just lying on the sofa in a food coma, having tried it out. Delicious, fresh cooked, flavourful, healthy, vegetarian/vegan food, delivered to you door by bicycle.  I ordered a meal bundle for £10 and £3.50 delivery - excellent sized portions, plenty for 2 people. I meant to take a photo but it food didn't hang around for long!
> 
> ...



I've passed it on to some struggling veganuaryians.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2021)

Support your local brewery! 








						Get fresh beer delivered to your south London home by local independent brewery, Clarkshaws
					

Their physical shop may be currently closed because of coronavirus restrictions, but you can still whet your whistle by ordering some fine ales from the Brixton-based local independent brewery, Cla…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## catriona (Jan 26, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Can highly recommend a new food delivery service based in Brixton - every meal you buy provides a free one for someone in need.
> 
> Cook to Care has been providing 1,000 free meals a week to those in need in Lambeth and beyond since March 2020. Jojo, the founder (a woman with more energy than British Gas) has just started this new service every Tuesday. I'm just lying on the sofa in a food coma, having tried it out. Delicious, fresh cooked, flavourful, healthy, vegetarian/vegan food, delivered to you door by bicycle.  I ordered a meal bundle for £10 and £3.50 delivery - excellent sized portions, plenty for 2 people. I meant to take a photo but it food didn't hang around for long!
> 
> ...


I just got a delivery - delicious spicy aubergine dish, saffron rice, roast cauliflower & salad, and beautiful cake - recommended (sorry not the most appetising pic)


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

catriona said:


> I just got a delivery - delicious spicy aubergine dish, saffron rice, roast cauliflower & salad, and beautiful cake - recommended (sorry not the most appetising pic)View attachment 251572


I had the same. That cake was LUSH!


----------



## catriona (Jan 26, 2021)

editor said:


> I had the same. That cake was LUSH!


Yes and it was a surprise bonus as not listed in the bundle


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 27, 2021)

catriona said:


> I just got a delivery - delicious spicy aubergine dish, saffron rice, roast cauliflower & salad, and beautiful cake - recommended (sorry not the most appetising pic)View attachment 251572


I'm so glad your both loved the food! I didn't order this week, I'm gutted I missed out on the cake ! 
And it's really good to know that your meal provides another one free to someone in need!
Thanks for supporting Cook to Care! 
Xx


----------



## xox (Jan 30, 2021)

Biang the Noodle is a new takeaway cooking out of the kitchen at Hootananny

Biang the Noodle on Just Eat

They do handmade biang biang noodles (big hand-stretched wheat noodles, really delicious and filling) with freshly made sauces. The chefs have done pop-ups before at The Shrub & Shutter on Coldhardbour Lane, the Old Nun's Head, Brockwell Blend and a few others.

Worth a go if you like big flavours and the vegan options are excellent if you're veganuarying!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 9, 2021)

I notice True Flavours had a burly, SIA badged security guard on the door at lunchtime today, presumably to control numbers in the premises. The owners can't be too chuffed at having to fork out that extra expense.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 9, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I notice True Flavours had a burly, SIA badged security guard on the door at lunchtime today, presumably to control numbers in the premises. The owners can't be too chuffed at having to fork out that extra expense.


The owners are probably very grateful to continue to be open. That place can become fairly jammed so crowd control will need to be taken care of.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I notice True Flavours had a burly, SIA badged security guard on the door at lunchtime today, presumably to control numbers in the premises. The owners can't be too chuffed at having to fork out that extra expense.


I'm not surprised that they had to get one in though. Whenever I've gone past there's always been a load of people milling about.


----------



## Winot (Feb 10, 2021)

madolesance said:


> The owners are probably very grateful to continue to be open. That place can become fairly jammed so crowd control will need to be taken care of.



It’d be great if they stopped customers double/triple parking in the bike lane too.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 10, 2021)

Winot said:


> It’d be great if they stopped customers double/triple parking in the bike lane too.


That too is a big issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2021)

Was chatting to local business person today.

Asking how they were getting on.

Was saying that delivery companies like Deliveroo are making a lot of money out of this pandemic. To keep ones small business afloat some business have been using Deliveroo / Uber Eats.

But it does not work out as these app companies want big slice of money for it. 

For just being the middle man they are exploiting hard working small business and the delivery people on their bikes.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2021)

In this pandemic we are not all in it together.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2021)

Another thing apparently some of the petty bourgeouis landlords are moaning about small business not being able to pay rent and how they cannot evict them straight away due to pandemic.

My heart bleeds for them.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Was chatting to local business person today.
> 
> Asking how they were getting on.
> 
> ...


Yep, Deliveroo etc. charge 35% to small individual businesses and 15% to the likes of McDonalds etc. hence why on the odd occasion we get a takeaway I always phone direct and walk down and pick it up


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing apparently some of the petty bourgeouis landlords are moaning about small business not being able to pay rent and how they cannot evict them straight away due to pandemic.
> 
> My heart bleeds for them.


Hondo are already looking to massively increase the rents of some of the market tenants


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Was chatting to local business person today.
> 
> Asking how they were getting on.
> 
> ...




I get one or two takeaways a week and will always go direct, especially if they are close- ill get off my arse and walk there rather than sit and tap my phone. 

These apps frankly benefit no one apart from the offshore tech companies that own them. From a customer point of view- the price of menu items is higher than if you went direct, they then charge a service fee and delivery fee on top of that, it can be upto 30% more expensive for the same delivery order. They then give it to some random on a bike who doesnt give a shit about the restaurant or its reputation, so long waits and spilt food are common. Then, if things do go wrong, the restaurant and the app just point the finger of blame at each other. 

From a restaurant point of view, i suppose i can see a benefit where if they dont want to invest in in-house staff, the apps do the service for them, but the commission they are charged is way over the top. Plus the damage to their reputation when a stroppy youth on a bicycle delivers a ruined curry or cold pizza cant be great for business.

Still, the apps invest heavily in marketing, Just Eat paying Snoop Dog in their latest adverts must have cost a few million, and the younger generation just love a smart phone and an app. They dont care about paying more if it is every so slightly easier and smoother on a mobile phone. These food apps are definitely here to stay.


----------



## cresconius (Feb 11, 2021)

Need something like this for Lambeth









						Bristol food app brings 'hope' back to food industry
					

Owner of Thali Café in Easton, Pepe Blanco, said the small fee will help his venue "survive".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## madolesance (Feb 11, 2021)

‘Panaderia Colombiana’ is well worth a visit for sweet and savoury baked treats. Family run and amazing. Next to McDonald’s. But don’t let that put you off as they are far superior.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I get one or two takeaways a week and will always go direct, especially if they are close- ill get off my arse and walk there rather than sit and tap my phone.
> 
> These apps frankly benefit no one apart from the offshore tech companies that own them. From a customer point of view- the price of menu items is higher than if you went direct, they then charge a service fee and delivery fee on top of that, it can be upto 30% more expensive for the same delivery order. They then give it to some random on a bike who doesnt give a shit about the restaurant or its reputation, so long waits and spilt food are common. Then, if things do go wrong, the restaurant and the app just point the finger of blame at each other.
> 
> ...



Forgot the local business person I was talking to mentioned the service charge.

I agree these app only benefit the offshore companies.

It is example of the  kind of Capitalism that operates now. Rentier capitalism.

I noticed a local pizza place to me used to use one of the apps. Then saw they were advertising in their window for moped drivers. So were trying to get away from apps.

I do deliveries ( not deliveroo or food) and know people who work for these apps

Deliveroo started out as good start up to work for. When they got big they stopped giving a fuck about their "workforce". They deny they are a workforce as they are "self employed". So given this why should the drivers give a shit?

One thing about the algorithms that run these apps. If you work all hours the algorithm puts you up the list and you get decent jobs. Go off sick , work part time or take a holiday you drop down and have to work back up again. I know this from talking to delivery people.

Given that most working class jobs are zero contracts. "self employed" its hardly surprising the workforce interface wiith client is poor.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2021)

Listening to the Bottom Line on Radio Four today. Economist pointed out that pandemic has worsened inequality.

Those working in service sector like waiters ( working class jobs) have seen their meagre savings reduced to cover lack of income/ reduced income. Whilst the better off are doing ok. Savings increased as not going out or paying for travel. 

Kind of depressing.

Lot of people I know are going out doing these service jobs like deliveries getting less money.

Goes for some of the smalll business people I know- sole traders. 

Middle classes have in relative terms done alright.


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 12, 2021)

I use Deliveroo as a menu to find restaurants. I then contact the restaurants directly and usually split the difference as a tip for the driver.

Same with Amazon, Uber Eats, Just Eat, etc etc etc. Also, usually if a place doesn't accept cash I pass. Visa and Mastercard can shove their middleman nonsense up their backside as well.

I tend to think about it like beating an opponent in a board game. -2 me +1 restaurant +1 deliveroo, vs -2 me +2 restaurant +0 deliveroo.

The net difference is enormous. It's not just the additional amount the restaurant gets, but the fact that you're not feeding the beast.


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 12, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Listening to the Bottom Line on Radio Four today. Economist pointed out that pandemic has worsened inequality.
> 
> Those working in service sector like waiters ( working class jobs) have seen their meagre savings reduced to cover lack of income/ reduced income. Whilst the better off are doing ok. Savings increased as not going out or paying for travel.
> 
> ...



It's worsened all forms of inequality.

Lockdown has basically been a policy tailored around nuclear families in big old houses.

Social distancing is all well and good if you're working from the second study with your husband and cats, planning lockdown babies and saving ten grand a year on two season tickets having the "inadvertent foresight" to buy a cheap house a billion miles away from anything.

Not so much if you're a 35 year old woman, renting on her own in a wee flat, going insane from lack of contact and worrying about whether you'll ever be able to start a family or whether you'll even be allowed to start dating before the biological clock runs out.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 13, 2021)

hypernormalized said:


> It's worsened all forms of inequality.
> 
> Lockdown has basically been a policy tailored around nuclear families in big old houses.
> 
> .....



The first point is true. What I don’t understand is the “tailored around” bit. It is what it is because that’s what’s required to stop the virus.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2021)

xox said:


> Biang the Noodle is a new takeaway cooking out of the kitchen at Hootananny
> 
> Biang the Noodle on Just Eat
> 
> ...


I was quite up for this as my first takeaway of the year but they seem to have disappeared already. 😡


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 13, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I was quite up for this as my first takeaway of the year but they seem to have disappeared already. 😡



Yeah I was about to ask if anyone knew what happened, as I was going to try and order yesterday or today


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 13, 2021)

happyshopper said:


> The first point is true. What I don’t understand is the “tailored around” bit. It is what it is because that’s what’s required to stop the virus.



I will only post on this subject once more as I do not wish to derail the thread.

If, in a theoretical world, "stopping the virus" required forcibly breaking up wealthy homeowners and their nuclear families, we simply would not have done it.

I am happy to continue this discussion via PM, though bear in mind I will not engage in a discussion which only takes into account the single variable of coronavirus above all else.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Feb 13, 2021)

There was this great feature in the Economist's 1843 mag a couple of weeks back about these delivery platforms and their impact on local restaurants. Amongst those quoted is the owner of the Olive & Meze chain, which has a branch in Clapham. Crazy the markup they charge - for many of these restaurants, they're barely breaking even using them.

Also as an aside, there's a great Google Chrome paywall bypasser available here (scroll down for instructions)


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2021)

Slim pickings in the Village 















						In photos: Brixton Village under lockdown, early evening
					

A year ago, Brixton Village would be a bustling place in the evening, but the lockdown has turned it into a ghost town, with just a few food places open serving takeaways. Here’s what we saw …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 14, 2021)

If anyone wants a recommendation for a Sunday roast delivery. Kennington Lane Cafe on Just Eat.
Currently eating one. And it's absolutely delicious!  Large tray filled with food.
My first time after finding it on Google.
Certainly won't be my last!   😋


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 14, 2021)

May as well add a pic. Bare in mind I've eaten a little of it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> If anyone wants a recommendation for a Sunday roast delivery. Kennington Park Cafe on Just Eat.
> Currently eating one. And it's absolutely delicious!  Large tray filled with food.
> My first time after finding it on Google.
> Certainly won't be my last!   😋



do you have a link please....I’m a bit surprised by this cos I am very familiar with Kennington park cafe and I thought they only served up pizza....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 14, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> do you have a link please....I’m a bit surprised by this cos I am very familiar with Kennington park cafe and I thought they only served up pizza....


Sorry posted wrong. It's Kennington Lane Cafe.  Don't have a link, as I ordered through just eat.  Here's a screenshot.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Sorry posted wrong. It's Kennington Lane Cafe.  Don't have a link, as I ordered through just eat.  Here's a screenshot.View attachment 254368



nice one thanks ! might be having a bit of that myself !


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 14, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> nice one thanks ! might be having a bit of that myself !


Highly recommend it.  Even came with some free mint sweets.
Oh and it has several meat options.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 16, 2021)

Winot said:


> It’d be great if they stopped customers double/triple parking in the bike lane too.



I think the security guard might be doing so, as the double parking seems to have moved across the road now to the area outside of New Tings.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I think the security guard might be doing so, as the double parking seems to have moved across the road now to the area outside of New Tings.


There was quite a crowd outside there when I passed recently. Not good.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2021)

Life slowly returns. Possibly.  The Brixton Courtyard set to reopen from 12th April with Craig Charles, Crazy P and Horse Meat Disco


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Life slowly returns. Possibly.  The Brixton Courtyard set to reopen from 12th April with Craig Charles, Crazy P and Horse Meat Disco



Lets hope after 21st June the places the Jamm go back to what they were before, rather than the current setup which sounds shit.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Lets hope after 21st June the places the Jamm go back to what they were before, rather than the current setup which sounds shit.


It's not my bag either but these venues have got to do something to pay the bills!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 3, 2021)

editor said:


> It's not my bag either but these venues have got to do something to pay the bills!



Im glad they managed to take some money over the last year, and well done to them for having the foresight to get it all in place. Once restrictions are lifted I'd much rather it reverts back to its more 'underground' club format that has worked so well before. The setup of it all as the 'Brixton Courtyard' reminds me of POP Brixton aiming for the bottomless brunch crowd. 

Still rather intrigued on their plans for the 414, which we know not a huge amount thus far.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Im glad they managed to take some money over the last year, and well done to them for having the foresight to get it all in place. Once restrictions are lifted I'd much rather it reverts back to its more 'underground' club format that has worked so well before. The setup of it all as the 'Brixton Courtyard' reminds me of POP Brixton aiming for the bottomless brunch crowd.
> 
> Still rather intrigued on their plans for the 414, which we know not a huge amount thus far.


I went past last week and saw that both floors were being stripped out.  I think they'll do a pretty good job if they stick to their original plans*.

*disclaimer: I have had some say  in those!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 4, 2021)

Im not sure if its been mentioned before, but big thumbs up to "Beb's Kitchen" on Acre Lane. Top quality curry with not even so much as a drop of grease visible. Handed over by a friendly, softly spoken man, with a handwritten thank you for the custom note on the takeaway bag. Will go in there after lockdown where you are permitted to BYOB.


----------



## cresconius (Mar 4, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Can highly recommend a new food delivery service based in Brixton - every meal you buy provides a free one for someone in need.
> 
> Cook to Care has been providing 1,000 free meals a week to those in need in Lambeth and beyond since March 2020. Jojo, the founder (a woman with more energy than British Gas) has just started this new service every Tuesday. I'm just lying on the sofa in a food coma, having tried it out. Delicious, fresh cooked, flavourful, healthy, vegetarian/vegan food, delivered to you door by bicycle.  I ordered a meal bundle for £10 and £3.50 delivery - excellent sized portions, plenty for 2 people. I meant to take a photo but it food didn't hang around for long!
> 
> ...


Had a delivery from Sureh this week (based on this recommendation) and was fantastic, I got the 18£ bundle that was enough for 3 generous portions. Highly suggest you give it a go!


----------



## Winot (Mar 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Im not sure if its been mentioned before, but big thumbs up to "Beb's Kitchen" on Acre Lane. Top quality curry with not even so much as a drop of grease visible. Handed over by a friendly, softly spoken man, with a handwritten thank you for the custom note on the takeaway bag. Will go in there after lockdown where you are permitted to BYOB.



Seconded. Now our go-to curry place. Lovely couple running it who have been in Dubai for the last few years I think.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 4, 2021)

cresconius said:


> Had a delivery from Sureh this week (based on this recommendation) and was fantastic, I got the 18£ bundle that was enough for 3 generous portions. Highly suggest you give it a go!


Thank you so much for ordering, and I'm so happy that you liked the food. It's great value and you can stuff your face knowing it's providing a meal for someone without
🥰


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm definitely going to try Beb's Kitchen - maybe on Friday to celebrate hendo getting his vaccine!

Can anyone recommend a good takeaway/delivery sushi place locally?  I'm craving raw fish after six months without it.... gaijingirl Winot


----------



## Winot (Mar 8, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I'm definitely going to try Beb's Kitchen - maybe on Friday to celebrate hendo getting his vaccine!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good takeaway/delivery sushi place locally?  I'm craving raw fish after six months without it.... gaijingirl Winot



Sorry no ideas. Not sure I’ve had sushi in Brixton since the days of the long-departed Ichiban Sushi.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I'm definitely going to try Beb's Kitchen - maybe on Friday to celebrate hendo getting his vaccine!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good takeaway/delivery sushi place locally?  I'm craving raw fish after six months without it.... gaijingirl Winot



There's not a good choice locally unfortunately (there is Ramen and other Japanese foods) but I get deliveries from a place called The Umi which is in Balham.  Or I just make it at home. 

I hadn't realised Ichiban has gone Winot.  That's really sad.  We went there for my "wedding eve" meal with my "maid of honour " who lived in the same tiny village as me in Japan and the best man etc.  When I first came back from Japan and was desperately homesick I'd go there for a bowl of udon and cry into it.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes, a great loss.

There's this place in Brixton Road - SW9 Sushi Bar - SW9 Sushi Bar

Only been there a couple of times but not recently - it's a bit too far for my lunchtime walk. But I think there is, or was, a connection with Ichiban, as the original sushi chef had previously, a long time ago, worked at Ichiban. Possibly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2021)

happyshopper said:


> Yes, a great loss.
> 
> There's this place in Brixton Road - SW9 Sushi Bar - SW9 Sushi Bar
> 
> Only been there a couple of times but not recently - it's a bit too far for my lunchtime walk. But I think there is, or was, a connection with Ichiban, as the original sushi chef had previously, a long time ago, worked at Ichiban. Possibly.


Yes. I was trying to remember the name of this place. You're right about the connection.  I don't know about now but when it first opened it had an identical menu.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2021)

Winot said:


> Sorry no ideas. Not sure I’ve had sushi in Brixton since the days of the long-departed Ichiban Sushi.



When did Ichiban go?  

I was relying on you to have tried Tsunami in Clapham.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> There's not a good choice locally unfortunately (there is Ramen and other Japanese foods) but I get deliveries from a place called The Umi which is in Balham.  Or I just make it at home.
> 
> I hadn't realised Ichiban has gone Winot.  That's really sad.  We went there for my "wedding eve" meal with my "maid of honour " who lived in the same tiny village as me in Japan and the best man etc.  When I first came back from Japan and was desperately homesick I'd go there for a bowl of udon and cry into it.



I'll have a look at The Umi.  Thanks.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2021)

A spot of internet research tells me that there is a sushi pop-up operating out of Ichiban called Kurisu Omakase.  They appear to be only on Instagram and from 14th March are doing takeway.  Limited boxes, 4 menu items.


----------



## han (Mar 8, 2021)

Oooh!


----------



## Winot (Mar 8, 2021)

Ms T said:


> When did Ichiban go?



At least 5 years ago



Ms T said:


> I was relying on you to have tried Tsunami in Clapham.



I have, but about 15 years ago. It was a bit fur cost no knickers. Should give it another go really but tend to get my sushi near work (Mugen in Leather Lane), at least pre-pandemic.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 8, 2021)

Ichiban’s website is still there. But they never answer the phone.


----------



## Winot (Mar 8, 2021)

Ah OK maybe I’ve got it wrong. The Instagram site has a post suggesting they are open, or at least reopen from 14 March. 



I think we went through a stage of calling to book and they never answered and never seemed to be open so assumed they had closed.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 8, 2021)

they were open last summer but somewhat erratic, they were doing some sort of internal building work on the first floor a couple of weeks ago - they own the building


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 9, 2021)

I've been to Ichiban in the last few years. Glad it's not gone. I've also been to Tsunami Ms T but like Winot it was ages ago when it first opened.  It was lovely but not so lovely that I've returned.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 9, 2021)

Ms T said:


> A spot of internet research tells me that there is a sushi pop-up operating out of Ichiban called Kurisu Omakase.  They appear to be only on Instagram and from 14th March are doing takeway.  Limited boxes, 4 menu items.



The name suggests it's run by someone called Chris. Omakase is just a bit like "chef's selection/choice".


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 9, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> The name suggests it's run by someone called Chris. Omakase is just a bit like "chef's selection/choice".


Chris is the son of the lady (sorry can't remember her name) who owns Ichiban


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 9, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> Chris is the son of the lady (sorry can't remember her name) who owns Ichiban



Aha!


----------



## technical (Mar 9, 2021)

Yoshida sushi in west Norwood is good - I’d recommend


----------



## Ms T (Mar 9, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> I've been to Ichiban in the last few years. Glad it's not gone. I've also been to Tsunami Ms T but like Winot it was ages ago when it first opened.  It was lovely but not so lovely that I've returned.



I went years ago too!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 9, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I went years ago too!


I found tsunami in Clapham really disappointing. The Charlotte Street original branch had great food and a pretty low key atmosphere, Clapham was totally form over function, super loud music, snooty staff and the food was nowhere as good. To be fair it was probably 10 years ago I last visited


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2021)

Gosh, the last time I went to Ichiban Sushi must've been about 15 years ago. I thought it had closed down years ago!


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2021)

I really miss Fujiyama. Loved that place.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 10, 2021)

han said:


> I really miss Fujiyama. Loved that place.


Yeah me too.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 10, 2021)

han said:


> I really miss Fujiyama. Loved that place.


when Herne Hill market is fully running the guy who owned it sometimes has a stall there selling hot food


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2021)

Ooh! Yeah I loved their katsu curry and bento boxes, and nice sushi too.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 10, 2021)

I used to have a lunchtime routine each week - visiting Ichiban, Fujiyama and Franco’s (pre-Manca). I miss them all. But I have lost weight.


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 10, 2021)

shakespearegirl said:


> I found tsunami in Clapham really disappointing. The Charlotte Street original branch had great food and a pretty low key atmosphere, Clapham was totally form over function, super loud music, snooty staff and the food was nowhere as good. To be fair it was probably 10 years ago I last visited


The Clapham branch was the original Tsunami. It was very good when it first opened, but went downhill after the Charlotte Street branch opened.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 10, 2021)

happyshopper said:


> I used to have a lunchtime routine each week - visiting Ichiban, Fujiyama and Franco’s (pre-Manca). I miss them all. But I have lost weight.


Ichiban had some of the best sushi around. I always have (hoping the present tense is justified) oshinko maki; ikura nigiri; and California maki. Got to the stage where they just said "The usual?" At Fujiyama it was the shirataki noodles, at least until they dropped it from the menu. At Franco's it was the American hot, or whatever they called it.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 10, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> The Clapham branch was the original Tsunami. It was very good when it first opened, but went downhill after the Charlotte Street branch opened.



My memory obviously fails me!


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 10, 2021)

shakespearegirl said:


> My memory obviously fails me!


2001 for Clapham and I think 2009 for Charlotte Street.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2021)

Surprised to see the posh and pricey Naughty Piglets only managing a lamentable one star food hygiene rating 









						Check out the food hygiene rating for Naughty Piglets
					

Eating out? Getting food in? Check the food hygiene rating. Find out if a restaurant, takeaway or food shop you want to visit has good food hygiene standards.




					ratings.food.gov.uk


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Surprised to see the posh and pricey Naughty Piglets only managing a lamentable one star food hygiene rating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tasty food though


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Surprised to see the posh and pricey Naughty Piglets only managing a lamentable one star food hygiene rating
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should be docked stars for their vomit-inducing name!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> They should be docked stars for their vomit-inducing name!


It just oozes Home Counties posh privilege.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 15, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> They should be docked stars for their vomit-inducing name!


Says wurlycurly.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 15, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Tasty food though



One star means there are serious breaches of food hygiene. Locally-sourced produce lovingly prepared amidst filth and squalor. I wouldn't be happy if I had coughed up lots of dosh to 'graze' there.


----------



## han (Mar 16, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> One star means there are serious breaches of food hygiene. Locally-sourced produce lovingly prepared amidst filth and squalor. I wouldn't be happy if I had coughed up lots of dosh to 'graze' there.


That's not good! 
I've never been there. The name is somewhat off-putting, and now knowing about the rating, I probably never will.


----------



## reboo (Mar 16, 2021)

Does anyone know details about Brixton Plaza? Just noticed it last weekend and can only find one article on it!









						Say hello to the BRIXTON PALZA – the latest name for the old Mothercare store on Brixton Road
					

The former Mothercare store on Brixton Road has enjoyed a host of names and uses since it closed in August 2018, and its latest incarnation has just been revealed with what we suspect is a typo in …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Anyone know if there's a list of all the places in there, anyone eaten there?
Thanks


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 16, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Tasty food though



I didn’t think it was all that - especially at that price point


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 16, 2021)

reboo said:


> Does anyone know details about Brixton Plaza? Just noticed it last weekend and can only find one article on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There’s loads to eat in there - Eritrean, South American, Chinese. Cheap as chips too


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 23, 2021)

Anyone know whats going on with The Market House? Just walked by, there's loads of rubble in the front smoking area, peeped through the window and the whole places has been gutted, even the bar ripped out


----------



## madolesance (Mar 23, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know whats going on with The Market House? Just walked by, there's loads of rubble in the front smoking area, peeped through the window and the whole places has been gutted, even the bar ripped out


Turning into a curry house


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 23, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Turning into a curry house



Whilst Brixton could actually really do with a curry house, its bad news if Market House is going. I believe there has been a pub there for a very long time, and with Market House being independent, with friendly staff and a good daily happy hours for locals to take advantage of, i think this is a big shame.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 23, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Whilst Brixton could actually really do with a curry house



A 'proper' curry house i mean by that, not some fusion, expensive, trendy, craft beer paring nonsense like Kricket and Booma.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 23, 2021)

I guess they've taken the view that high density "vertical drinking" is not where its at for the foreseeable.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Whilst Brixton could actually really do with a curry house, its bad news that Market House is going. I believe there has been a pub there for a very long time, and with Market House being independent, with friendly staff and a good daily happy hours for locals to take advantage of, i think this is a big shame.


There's been a pub on that site for over a hundred years and if it has entirely gone as a bar/club venue I will be hugely disappointed.

I'm trying to find out more details now.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 23, 2021)

Hoping it isnt going anywhere but you worry when you see the bar has been ripped out.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 23, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> A 'proper' curry house i mean by that, not some fusion, expensive, trendy, craft beer paring nonsense like Kricket and Booma.


But Khans is great!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 23, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> But Khans is great!



I agree, but with the exception of 'Bebs Kitchen' i cant think of another traditional curry house in Brixton, which is unusual give the huge amount of eateries of every other cuisine there are.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I agree, but with the exception of 'Bebs Kitchen' i cant think of another traditional curry house in Brixton, which is unusual give the huge amount of eateries of every other cuisine there are.


Curry Paradise.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2021)

Villaaaage news Brixton Village announce 50 per cent food discount during 12th-14th April as lockdown eases


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 23, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Curry Paradise.


I really want to like CP more than I do. Zak the owner is a lovely guy and has done great things with it since he took over the old takeaway window from his dad 15 years ago. Plus he is the force behind Pizza Brixton, which is excellent.

Yet somehow I’ve never found the food at CP much better than OK. Not bad at all, but not great either.

For Brixton curry house completists, I ought also mention that there is Bombay Inn further up the hill. Not my favourite.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> I really want to like CP more than I do. Zak the owner is a lovely guy and has done great things with it since he took over the old takeaway window from his dad 15 years ago. Plus he is the force behind Pizza Brixton, which is excellent.
> 
> Yet somehow I’ve never found the food at CP much better than OK. Not bad at all, but not great either.
> 
> For Brixton curry house completists, I ought also mention that there is Bombay Inn further up the hill. Not my favourite.



TBF I haven't been there since I moved a bit further out from Brixton 6 years ago, but back then I thought it was pretty good. Khans is still the best and if I do find myself in Brixton for a curry it would be my go to. Forgot about Bombay Inn but I always thought they were a bit meh.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 23, 2021)

Curry paradise is excellent imo.
Friendly/attentive/ community spirited not to mention very decent food at a good price.
Always go in after a gig at Windmill.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Curry paradise is excellent imo.
> Friendly/attentive/ community spirited not to mention very decent food at a good price.
> Always go in after a gig at Windmill.


Would love to go there after a gig at the Windmill but that's not really been possible recently. We get take aways for our kid quite a lot cause they like it. Zak is 
a great guy and always remembers what they want. I miss the veg/ non veg tali they used to do about 10 years ago. Great value! I think the dishes they serve are a bit bland but hey, after a few pints and a good old jump around at the Windmill most things would taste great.


----------



## theboris (Mar 24, 2021)

editor said:


> There's been a pub on that site for over a hundred years and if it has entirely gone as a bar/club venue I will be hugely disappointed.
> 
> I'm trying to find out more details now.


Except when it was briefly 'Christine's Gallery of Meat' or something like that


----------



## theboris (Mar 24, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Would love to go there after a gig at the Windmill but that's not really been possible recently. We get take aways for our kid quite a lot cause they like it. Zak is
> a great guy and always remembers what they want. I miss the veg/ non veg tali they used to do about 10 years ago. Great value! I think the dishes they serve are a bit bland but hey, after a few pints and a good old jump around at the Windmill most things would taste great.


Zak's put a few new things on the menu - the Xacuti is fantastic. And - before the last lockdown - he started a tali night once a week. As it is five mins from me, I go there far too often


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2021)

theboris said:


> Except when it was briefly 'Christine's Gallery of Meat' or something like that


With upstairs hairdresser!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 24, 2021)

theboris said:


> Except when it was briefly 'Christine's Gallery of Meat' or something like that



That was quite remarkable.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2021)

Don't forget the vintage shop too!













						The Living Bar becomes the Market House, Brixton
					

Older Brixtonites will remember the building as the old Coach and Horses – or perhaps the short-lived IsoBar – but in recent times it’s enjoyed a chequered history as The Living B…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 24, 2021)

theboris said:


> Zak's put a few new things on the menu - the Xacuti is fantastic. And - before the last lockdown - he started a tali night once a week. As it is five mins from me, I go there far too often


Sounds like I need to give him another go, he's on my doorstep too. His food is always nicely-presented and fresh-tasting - I've just found the flavours a little meek and the use of oil sometimes too liberal.
As a predominantly veggie household we tend to order more from the South Indian places in Tooting, where the likelihood of getting a universal mix of slightly overboiled chopped veg added to ready-made sauces is somewhat reduced.


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Sounds like I need to give him another go, he's on my doorstep too. His food is always nicely-presented and fresh-tasting - I've just found the flavours a little meek and the use of oil sometimes too liberal.
> As a predominantly veggie household we tend to order more from the South Indian places in Tooting, where the likelihood of getting a universal mix of slightly overboiled chopped veg added to ready-made sauces is somewhat reduced.



Agree on Curry Paradise. Bebs Kitchen on Acre Lane pretty good for veggie stuff.

Do the Tooting places deliver? Which one do you recommend?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 24, 2021)

I agree that Curry Paradise is delightfully friendly but I always thought that their dishes are (were - it's ages since I ate there) a bit on the samey and sloppy sauce side . I certainly wouldn't say no to one but I probably wouldn't choose it.

I rarely use Kahns now. It's still great curry (nearly always mirchi lamb) but it's cash only and, as it's about the only place I need cash for these days, I can't usually be arsed.

For a reliable dirty take out it's the wonderfully named Dial a Curry in Herne Hill for me (chicken tikka naga sag). And as of recently Rajah Rowing when I'm pushing the boat out (or fancy lamb). The latter is pricey (especially the rices and breads) but if you want a lamb dish, the meat is always fantastic and the spices are delicate and subtle.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 24, 2021)

Winot said:


> Agree on Curry Paradise. Bebs Kitchen on Acre Lane pretty good for veggie stuff.
> 
> Do the Tooting places deliver? Which one do you recommend?


Tooting places can be hit and miss with delivery to Brixton. I'm in SW2 and can normally convince them over the phone if the order is over £30 - especially those at the Tooting Bec end. Kolam is good for eat-in and delivery. Also Radha Krishna Bhavan but distance is more of a stretch for them. Dosa n Chutny are great but won't cross the South Circular. Lots of our favourites are more of the canteen-type places with wipe-down surfaces and steel plates. They don't tend towards long relaxed meals with bottles of cold lager...


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Tooting places can be hit and miss with delivery to Brixton. I'm in SW2 and can normally convince them over the phone if the order is over £30 - especially those at the Tooting Bec end. Kolam is good for eat-in and delivery. Also Radha Krishna Bhavan but distance is more of a stretch for them. Dosa n Chutny are great but won't cross the South Circular. Lots of our favourites are more of the canteen-type places with wipe-down surfaces and steel plates. They don't tend towards long relaxed meals with bottles of cold lager...



Cheers. I have fond memories of Kastoori and Milan before that. RIP.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 24, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I agree that Curry Paradise is delightfully friendly but I always thought that their dishes are (were - it's ages since I ate there) a bit on the samey and sloppy sauce side . I certainly wouldn't say no to one but I probably wouldn't choose it.
> 
> I rarely use Kahns now. It's still great curry (nearly always mirchi lamb) but it's cash only and, as it's about the only place I need cash for these days, I can't usually be arsed.
> 
> For a reliable dirty take out it's the wonderfully named Dial a Curry in Herne Hill for me (chicken tikka naga sag). And as of recently Rajah Rowing when I'm pushing the boat out (or fancy lamb). The latter is pricey (especially the rices and breads) but if you want a lamb dish, the meat is always fantastic and the spices are delicate and subtle.


Dial a Curry is a crowd-pleaser with our kids - they do all the coconuty and lemony things and the mild creamy sauces v well. My occasionally omnivorous partner swears by their Kata Gosht. Really fast delivery too.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Dial a Curry is a crowd-pleaser with our kids - they do all the coconuty and lemony things and the mild creamy sauces v well. My occasionally omnivorous partner swears by their Kata Gosht. Really fast delivery too.


Recommended to me by buscador when I moved to Herne Hill but it took a while before I overcame the name snobbery* and gave it a go .    We often share a main and a side and a rice and bread delivered for less than £14. They do a great paratha!

*Whenever I recommend it to people I have to reassure them that I'm serious!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2021)

Winot said:


> Agree on Curry Paradise. Bebs Kitchen on Acre Lane pretty good for veggie stuff.
> 
> Do the Tooting places deliver? Which one do you recommend?



Places in Tooting, particularly the good ones, have plenty of local and regular custom on their hands round the clock to have the time to take delivery seriously, i have never bothered myself but can imagine ordering 1 will lead to a very long wait, and cold food with missing items when it eventually turns up. The casual element of the restaurants just isn't geared up for the Deliveroo/Uber Eats slick operation. 

If you are in the area i would recommend sticking to the ones where alcohol is banned, as the food is normally better. Dawat is a particular favourite of mine. Ones like Mirch Masala which is BYOB you'll find average food with lots of booze getting knocked back by loud groups.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> I really want to like CP more than I do. Zak the owner is a lovely guy and has done great things with it since he took over the old takeaway window from his dad 15 years ago. Plus he is the force behind Pizza Brixton, which is excellent.
> 
> Yet somehow I’ve never found the food at CP much better than OK. Not bad at all, but not great either.
> 
> For Brixton curry house completists, I ought also mention that there is Bombay Inn further up the hill. Not my favourite.



I love Khans, and I also like Curry Paradise. I think Khans uses more salt than CP. I always get far more thirsty after a Khans than a CP.

I can recommend Bombay Kitchen on New Park Road for takeaways. You might find them similarly “not as good as Khans” but I enjoy them.

I only eat vegetable curry dishes, can’t  say anything about the meat ones.

The other thing I prefer about Khans is that their pilau rice isn’t candy coloured.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Recommended to me by buscador when I moved to Herne Hill but it took a while before I overcame the name snobbery* and gave it a go .    We often share a main and a side and a rice and bread delivered for less than £14. They do a great paratha!
> 
> *Whenever I recommend it to people I have to reassure them that I'm serious!



I currently still have the name snobbery, surely somewhere named 'dial a curry' cant be much good? 

I would highly recommend "Curry Leaves" on Falcon Road (Battersea), which deliver to Brixton. Excellent Nepalese place, the Trip Advisor reviews aren't exaggerating-  if you like it hot you wont be disappointed with the hot dishes.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 24, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I currently still have the name snobbery, surely somewhere named 'dial a curry' cant be much good?


Took us a while to see past it too - but recommended so heartily by a pal that we had to try. We order from them maybe once every six-eight weeks, and have done so for about 5 years now. A very trad menu but always well done. Big portions, no artificial colours, never oily and very reasonably priced. Friendly drivers, and they have their own app so no need to let Just-Eat and their like do their usual scalping.


----------



## northeast (Mar 24, 2021)

Noticed yesterday they are laying a new floor in Brixton Market, it's several inches thick concrete and higher than the previous one. Although probably a lot more practical for access and items with wheels it does have a lot less charm and character than the old one. Sure it wont take long to look like old mind.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2021)

northeast said:


> Noticed yesterday they are laying a new floor in Brixton Market, it's several inches thick concrete and higher than the previous one. Although probably a lot more practical for access and items with wheels it does have a lot less charm and character than the old one. Sure it wont take long to look like old mind.


It's not finished yet as the swishy finish is yet to bad laid down.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Curry paradise is excellent imo.
> Friendly/attentive/ community spirited not to mention very decent food at a good price.
> Always go in after a gig at Windmill.


Yes, Curry Paradise has improved immensely in recent years. I used to call it Curry Purgatory a few years back but I think a year or so ago they must have got a new chef. It's in a different league now. I actually prefer it to Khan's . It's always had a home cooked feel to it but now the veg is lovely and crunchy and the flavours very fresh.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2021)

I had been going to Khan's for over 20 years but in recent times have been going to CP more. 

I must try Beb's Kitchen!


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 25, 2021)

northeast said:


> Noticed yesterday they are laying a new floor in Brixton Market, it's ...


Where is “Brixton Market”?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 25, 2021)

han said:


> Yes, Curry Paradise has improved immensely in recent years. I used to call it Curry Purgatory a few years back but I think a year or so ago they must have got a new chef. It's in a different league now. I actually prefer it to Khan's . It's always had a home cooked feel to it but now the veg is lovely and crunchy and the flavours very fresh.



A new chef, or a chef 'that has left' can make a huge difference to curry places. There was a Nepalese place in Tulse Hill called 'Saffron' which was a brilliant take away which went to shit after the chef left, and now closed down.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> A new chef, or a chef 'that has left' can make a huge difference to curry places. There was a Nepalese place in Tulse Hill called 'Saffron' which was a brilliant take away which went to shit after the chef left, and now closed down.


It was the demise of Saffron that drove us to Dial a Curry!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2021)

I was quite impressed with DF Tacos




















						In photos: Hearty Mexican comfort food on offer at DF Tacos, Atlantic Road, Brixton
					

Although the Wahaca restaurant in Atlantic Road may not have lasted very long, its owners haven’t given up on Brixton, and have now reinvented the space as their third branch of DF Tacos, a m…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> It was the demise of Saffron that drove us to Dial a Curry!



I'd never even considered Dial-A-Curry because of the name, but now I'm tempted!


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Curry paradise is excellent imo.
> *Friendly/attentive/ community spirited *not to mention very decent food at a good price.
> Always go in after a gig at Windmill.



Yes. During the first lockdown, they were giving free meals away to homeless people and other people in need - they are top geezers in there!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2021)

han said:


> I'd never even considered Dial-A-Curry because of the name, but now I'm tempted!


Do it!


----------



## northeast (Mar 25, 2021)

happyshopper said:


> Where is “Brixton Market”?



Yeah sorry a little broad in my description, Brixton Village Market, the furthest East of the indoor markets (has Kaosarn at the entrance off Coldharbour Lane)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 25, 2021)

han said:


> I'd never even considered Dial-A-Curry because of the name, but now I'm tempted!



I might try it tonight, just so i can put my lingering doubts to bed. And to be fed, of course.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I might try it tonight, just so i can put my lingering doubts to bed. And to be fed, of course.


Do report back. The ranking of the suppliers of hot Indian food to the Brixton area has been the most gripping debate on these boards in a while.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I might try it tonight, just so i can put my lingering doubts to bed. And to be fed, of course.


Might I recommend Chicken Tikka Naga Sag with a side of Chana Bahji, pilau and a paratha. OH swears by the Naga Cod Bhuna.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 25, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Might I recommend Chicken Tikka Naga Sag with a side of Chana Bahji, pilau and a paratha. OH swears by the Naga Cod Bhuna.


The DC Potato is a tasty side if you can handle a third kind of carb. Go easy on the paneer masala. It's basically a dessert.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 25, 2021)

Damn, went ahead and ordered before checking the recommendations. Tandoori mixed biryani on the way. I shall report back once consumed, wouldn't want to leave folk on tenterhooks


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 25, 2021)

well, not bad to be fair, punches above its weight! I can see it would be a bargain if you were ordering for 2 or more folks. 

Consider this curry snob to have been schooled.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> well, not bad to be fair, punches above its weight! I can see it would be a bargain if you were ordering for 2 or more folks.
> 
> Consider this curry snob to have been schooled.


Glad you enjoyed it. Certainly good value - looking back through my orders, we normally come in about £23 for a family of 4 - which gives us enough for a feeling just on the cusp of ‘uncomfortably full’.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 26, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> well, not bad to be fair, punches above its weight! I can see it would be a bargain if you were ordering for 2 or more folks.
> 
> Consider this curry snob to have been schooled.


Can you try out Curry Paradise tonight please, I want further confirmation of its improvements before I try.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2021)

Brixton’s Effra Social to reopen on 12th April with new covered outside area and refurbished bar
					

New owners Portobello Brewery have announced that the grand reopening of Brixton’s Effra Social  will take place on Monday 12th April 2021, following a £150k investment in the outside area fa…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Good to see the place finally getting some investment.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton’s Effra Social to reopen on 12th April with new covered outside area and refurbished bar
> 
> 
> New owners Portobello Brewery have announced that the grand reopening of Brixton’s Effra Social  will take place on Monday 12th April 2021, following a £150k investment in the outside area fa…
> ...


See what happens when a proper company invests in one its properties? Rather than those fucking cowboys from Antic


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Work underway at the Effra Social


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 31, 2021)

I notice that Brixton Jamm Brixton Courtyard are advertising an opening event playing 'ABBA classics' 🤮 

I really hope the success of their drinks and food in the front bit during covid restrictions doesnt mean they permanently shift their underground music outlook to cheese and bottomless brunch events.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I notice that Brixton Jamm Brixton Courtyard are advertising an opening event playing 'ABBA classics' 🤮
> 
> I really hope the success of their drinks and food in the front bit during covid restrictions doesnt mean they permanently shift their underground music outlook to cheese and bottomless brunch events.


Clubs gotta do what they gotta do to survive right now!


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 1, 2021)

HI everyone! Hope it's OK to post here - my lovely friend Jojo from Cook to Care is doing a crowdfunder to celebrate a whole year of providing free meals to those in need locally (she's based in Loughborough Junction) and to help continue the work. You can just donate or get entered into a draw for some prizes. Some of you know she also does a yummy 'buy one buy another for a person in need' meal delivery on a Tuesday through Sureh Cook to Care.








						Cook to Care
					

Cook to Care aims to serve free nutritious meals to those in need and inspire a hunger for a better future in youths and prison leavers.




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk
				



Thanks for reading


----------



## Table Wolf (Apr 1, 2021)

Opening next to the post office:








						Sushi Revolution | Brixton | Sushi Restaurant Sushi Delivery Near Me Japanese UK
					

Rebel against the establishment and join the sushi revolution.   The menu at Sushi Revolution is in two parts; Sushi and The Revolution.   Sushi with all your favourites including freshly prepared handmade sashimi, nigiri and makis or The Revolution; our take on Japanese classics with a...




					www.sushirevolution.co.uk
				




Good to get another sushi option in Brixton. Prices are pretty par for this sort of thing - a little higher than Ichiban, eyeballing the menu. The branding is rather tedious though - we all know what fusion food is by now, you don't have to try and tell us it's a revolution..


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 1, 2021)

Table Wolf said:


> Opening next to the post office:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fusion of Japanese, Chinese and er.....Soviet-era Russian imagery is somewhat confusing.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 1, 2021)

Table Wolf said:


> Opening next to the post office:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and so revolutionary they spell establishment wrong


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> and so revolutionary they spell establishment wrong


Well that just proves they are anti-establishment.

Though with the name I thought it might be Kaitenzushi


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 2, 2021)

People are still easily beguiled by silly, exaggerated words and descriptions. Particularly if its on a smartphone app promising to deliver the product to your door with just a few taps.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2021)

Clarkshaws is open this afternoon Clarkshaws brewery shop reopens today for tasty craft beer in Loughborough Junction, Sat 3rd April 2021


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2021)

Table Wolf said:


> Opening next to the post office:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it owned by/connected to Nanban or have they just stolen one of their dishes?

Anyway, another sushi option in Brixton is good gaijingirl Ms T


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2021)

They're really going for it at the Effra Social


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2021)

Winot said:


> Is it owned by/connected to Nanban or have they just stolen one of their dishes?
> 
> Anyway, another sushi option in Brixton is good gaijingirl Ms T



Yeah - I quite like the menu.  Will definitely give it a try.


----------



## theboris (Apr 7, 2021)

editor said:


> I was quite impressed with DF Tacos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the the pork chilli and the steak and chorizo tacos from there the other day, was very impressed. And I couldn't resist the frozen marguerita, as this is something I definitely can't make at home


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2021)

Full line up at Jamm coming up 










						The Brixton Courtyard announce Spring Season including Krafty Kuts, Or:La, Joe Goddard, Crazy P, Tristan Da Cunha and Channel One
					

With just a week to go, the Brixton Courtyard has announced more details of their Spring Season, with headline shows including Horse Meat Disco, Joe Goddard, Crazy P, Or:La, Tristan da Cunha b2b Vo…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 8, 2021)

editor said:


> They're really going for it at the Effra Social
> 
> View attachment 262095




So Antic aren't still harbouring hopes that the pubs that Portobello took will be returned to them, 'sooner rather than later'? 

That depressing front area needed a job done on it. I hope that there are still affordable pints under Portobello's ownership. I went to Knowles of Norwood just before the latest lockdown, it too had been taken over from Antic, and the food and drink was poor and expensive. The staff also didnt have a clue what they were doing, but the takeover had just happened so to be expected really.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 8, 2021)

I've whiled away many hours sat there but I really don't understand how they managed to get away with that parking forecourt becoming a beer garden. It's right under people's windows and can't help but be intrusive.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I've whiled away many hours sat there but I really don't understand how they managed to get away with that parking forecourt becoming a beer garden. It's right under people's windows and can't help but be intrusive.


It certainly looks a lot better than what was there before though.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 9, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So Antic aren't still harbouring hopes that the pubs that Portobello took will be returned to them, 'sooner rather than later'?
> 
> That depressing front area needed a job done on it. I hope that there are still affordable pints under Portobello's ownership. I went to Knowles of Norwood just before the latest lockdown, it too had been taken over from Antic, and the food and drink was poor and expensive. The staff also didnt have a clue what they were doing, but the takeover had just happened so to be expected really.


Typical of Antic.
Really are a shit show of a company.

"But they are cheap though.' 

Yeah there is a reason for that....


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

Cornercopia pushed out of the Village 









						Cornercopia leaves Brixton Village after landlords Hondo hike up rent prices and strip away tenancy rights
					

Long standing Brixton retailer Cornercopia has been forced out of Brixton Village – their home of eleven years – as a result of huge rent hikes imposed by their landlord Hondo. They tol…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2021)

It doesn't look to me like Effra Social have any planning permission for that pergola thing in their front garden.

There's a 2019 planning application (revised during 2020) and a 2020 Rush Common application both of which show this layout for the front garden and only seem to relate to providing a new access along the side (along with bins stores etc) for the flats on the upper floors.



There are currently special rules (which run until 2022 I think) to allow places like pubs to temporarily put up things like marquees in situations where they'd normally need planning permission.

That structure doesn't look very temporary.

I wonder how many venues are going to chance it by putting stuff up and then hope they can get away with it just staying there until after 2022.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 9, 2021)

quicker, easier and cheaper to ask for forgiveness than permission?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> quicker, easier and cheaper to ask for forgiveness than permission?


In the current climate, outdoor areas are the only thing that can save pubs from permanent closure.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 9, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't look to me like Effra Social have any planning permission for that pergola thing in their front garden.


I walked past just a few minutes ago and wondered exactly the same. Today there is a prominent pink sign going in along the front boundary that looks like it will be illuminated come nightfall. Lit or not, it is nonetheless larger than the 0.3m2 threshold for planning permission.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

Surely it's covered by this:



> Under the new measures, these venues will no longer need to apply to local councils for planning permission to put up marquees, gazebos, awnings and so on. They will also be allowed to keep them up for longer: current regulations say that such structures can only be in place for up to 28 days.











						London pubs and restaurants are getting a load more outside space
					

New government rules mean they can stick up marquees and gazebos and all sorts



					www.timeout.com
				






> Hospitality businesses will have greater flexibly to set up marquees and provide more outdoor space for diners as restrictions ease, the Government has announced.
> The measures form part of a wider support package announced at the weekend by Communities Secretary Robert Jenrick, which also includes a new £56m 'Welcome Back Fund' intended to help councils boost tourism, improve green spaces and provide more outdoor seating areas, markets and food stall pop-ups.
> 
> Businesses such as pubs and restaurants, including those with premises that are in listed buildings, will be able to erect gazebos and marquees without obtaining planning permission in a bid to get more of the sector open when restrictions on outdoor hospitality settings are due to lift on 12 April.
> ...











						Hospitality venues given greater flexibility to provide more outdoor space for diners
					

Hospitality businesses will have greater flexibly to set up marquees and provide more outdoor space for diners as restrictions ease, the Government has announced.




					www.bighospitality.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> I walked past just a few minutes ago and wondered exactly the same. Today there is a prominent pink sign going in along the front boundary that looks like it will be illuminated come nightfall. Lit or not, it is nonetheless larger than the 0.3m2 threshold for planning permission.


Here is what they are supposed to be building, if you want to go back with your tape measure


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 9, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Here is what they are supposed to be building, if you want to go back with your tape measure
> 
> View attachment 262419


Hmm. Well it's not that. Individual letters that are either on stalks or spaced off a metal grid. I was on the other side of the street so didn't look that closely.

The pergola looks to have light and power and to be set in place using metposts or placed onto concrete pads. I'd imagine they could still argue it is a temporary structure in that a couple of people with a saw and a power driver could whip it down in a day.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Hmm. Well it's not that. Individual letters that are either on stalks or spaced off a metal grid. I was on the other side of the street so didn't look that closely.
> 
> The pergola looks to have light and power and to be set in place using metposts or placed onto concrete pads. I'd imagine they could still argue it is a temporary structure in that a couple of people with a saw and a power driver could whip it down in a day.


I imagine that it can be temporary if it has to be and when the pandemic calms down they'll apply to make it permanent. I couldn't give much of a fuck about their small sign when the nearby Sainsbury's can get away with a sign so monstrously big and bright that I can see it from half a mile away at night.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I imagine that it can be temporary if it has to be and when the pandemic calms down they'll apply to make it temporary. I couldn't give much of a fuck about their small sign when the nearby Sainsbury's can get away with a sign so monstrously big and bright that I can see it from half a mile away at night.


Only that's not how the planning process works, is it? Illuminated signs always need consent.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Only that's not how the planning process works, is it? Illuminated signs always need consent.


I was referring to the covered area. Like I said, I can't get particularly worked up over their sign, at least not before I get to see the thing.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I was referring to the covered area. Like I said, I can't get particularly worked up over their sign, at least not before I get to see the thing.


I don't have a view on any of it really. This is just musing about what they do and do not have consent for, and what relaxations are currently allowed. If they're sticking in an illuminated sign of any kind without consent, then Planning will notice it before long. If they're sticking in a pergola using current relaxations for outdoor dining, then I'd imagine there is much more bandwidth for interpretation.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't imagine the new rules would cover Rush Common consent which is not actually planning legislation - it is just that planning have the task of applying and enforcing the legislation. 

Under original Rush Common legislation immediate neighbours affected by building on Rush Common land were permitted to take down any structure built above the level of the earth. Councils were later granted the right to enforce this themselves (because no one was taking enforcement action). I'm not sure whether the council rights were in addition to the neighbour's rights, or replaced them.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 9, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I don't imagine the new rules would cover Rush Common consent which is not actually planning legislation - it is just that planning have the task of applying and enforcing the legislation.
> 
> Under original Rush Common legislation immediate neighbours affected by building on Rush Common land were permitted to take down any structure built above the level of the earth. Councils were later granted the right to enforce this themselves (because no one was taking enforcement action). I'm not sure whether the council rights were in addition to the neighbour's rights, or replaced them.


Indeed. Rush Common consent will be another complication they will need to navigate on that site.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> In the current climate, outdoor areas are the only thing that can save pubs from permanent closure.



oh that's ok then.
FFS😂


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> oh that's ok then.
> FFS😂


sorry, I'm not getting the humour here. What is your point?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

The way people were going on about this sign I was expecting something huge.


----------



## northeast (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> The way people were going on about this sign I was expecting something huge.
> 
> View attachment 262539


Looks like Blackpool strip


----------



## Tulster218 (Apr 10, 2021)

The way people were going on about this sign I was expecting something huge.

View attachment 262539
I'd call that huge


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 10, 2021)

editor said:


> The way people were going on about this sign I was expecting something huge.
> 
> View attachment 262539


Maybe you should read what people post more carefully then.


----------



## Yage (Apr 10, 2021)

Anyone know if the Crown & Sceptre on Streatham Hill is opening on Monday 12th April?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 10, 2021)

Yage said:


> Anyone know if the Crown & Sceptre on Streatham Hill is opening on Monday 12th April?



I will probably walk past it tomorrow and I can see if they have a sign up on the doors, if so.  I saw the Hand & Hand has plans to open Monday. I think the Sultan too although I didn't pay attention when I walked past today.


----------



## Yage (Apr 11, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I will probably walk past it tomorrow and I can see if they have a sign up on the doors, if so.  I saw the Hand & Hand has plans to open Monday. I think the Sultan too although I didn't pay attention when I walked past today.


Thank you!


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 11, 2021)

Yage said:


> Thank you!



Ok no signs on the door setting out that they're open tomorrow. A quick look around the building showed some signs of life so presumably they have plans


----------



## Yage (Apr 11, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Ok no signs on the door setting out that they're open tomorrow. A quick look around the building showed some signs of life so presumably they have plans


Thanks for the report back. I tried calling them but it sounded like the phone was disconnected and their FB account has been deleted. Looks like Hand in Hand is opening on the 16th and The Sultan on the 12th. Thanks again 😊


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

Some photos from last night:






























						In photos: Pub gardens reopen in Brixton and Tulse Hill, Mon 12th April 2021
					

It’s been a long wait, but pub, bar and restaurant gardens were finally permitted to reopen yesterday as coronavirus lockdown restrictions were eased. Many venues had made use of the lockdown…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Some photos from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was your impression of the new garden at the Effra Social? It seems to bear more of a resemblance to the terrace at the Laundry now than its more Jamm/Hootannany-like former incarnation.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> What was your impression of the new garden at the Effra Social? It seems to bear more of a resemblance to the terrace at the Laundry now than its more Jamm/Hootannany-like former incarnation.


I think it's a vast improvement on what was essentially a run down car park and bin storage area. Not sure why you're seeing comparisons with The Laundry's two large canopies when The Effra Social has a selection of covered and uncovered areas and seating arrangements.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 13, 2021)

editor said:


> I think it's a vast improvement on what was essentially a run down car park and bin storage area. Not sure why you're seeing comparisons with The Laundry's two large canopies when The Effra has a selection of covered and uncovered areas and seating arrangements.


Genuine query about whether you noticed a change to the tone and mood of the space. Effra Social is one of two or three places I consider my 'local'. That front area was never pretty, but it had an informality in its ramshackle nature that I quite liked. As a more structured and comfortable space I'd imagine it feels and works quite differently, current operating restrictions aside. To me it says 'dining' more than 'drinking'.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Genuine query about whether you noticed a change to the tone and mood of the space. Effra Social is one of two or three places I consider my 'local'. That front area was never pretty, but it had an informality in its ramshackle nature that I quite liked. As a more structured and comfortable space I'd imagine it feels and works quite differently, current operating restrictions aside. To me it says 'dining' more than 'drinking'.


If it was my pub, I'd do pretty much exactly the same given the situation we're in. They need to generate income to pay for the many improvements inside and I can't get all nostalgic about how it used to look, which was, frankly, shit and dirty (horrible bins not shown in this picture).



People used to regularly walk by not knowing that there was even a pub there - on a grey day there'd be no one outside so it just looked closed. I'd hear the same sentiment from people who I'd got to come along to my DJ nights. And underperforming pubs don't tend to stay around for so long, so I've got no problems with this space being properly utilised by an independent brewery.

I'm not sure where you're getting this notion of a new focus on 'dining' from my pics when every single person is drinking in the photos, either. I recognised a few locals there too, and the demographic seemed pretty much the same, although you can't judge fully until the inside reopens.

Their new menu is 'British pub grub' with 50% of the items for sharing, so I'm not seeing any fancy shift to a dining experience there, and inside they're investing on fixing the many problems with the building and - finally - installing a decent PA system. It's the kind of basic investment Antic should have made years ago, and I'm glad I won't have to drag up my own PA system again.

What would you have preferred them do with the pub?


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 13, 2021)

It was a poor experience before, I really hope Portobello have made the changes necessary.

Well they haven't followed the the planning rules correctly with the signage as we have already found out so let's see.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Well they haven't followed the the planning rules correctly with the signage as we have already found out so let's see.


Maybe you should just stay away from the place if you can't get over this (possible) minor transgression of the planning rules?


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 13, 2021)

editor said:


> If it was my pub, I'd do pretty much exactly the same given the situation we're in. They need to generate income to pay for the many improvements inside and I can't get all nostalgic about how it used to look, which was, frankly, shit and dirty (horrible bins not shown in this picture).
> 
> View attachment 263113
> 
> ...


Dear me, always so confrontational...

I haven't been in yet. Hence my asking. And I've consequently got no thoughts on what 'should' have happened. 

I'm not being nostalgic either - but scruffy spaces can lose something through tidying, a topic often raised on these boards in various ways. If your impression was that the character of the place is still the same, then that's great.

Re the dining thing - a minor observation about the shift to smaller tables, booths and loose furniture from the more run of the mill pub beer garden-style benches. I didn't say fancy. I didn't mention the food offer. 

And unrelated to any of the above, I am interested in the planning implications of the new layout - because it's the kind of change that would normally need a full application, and Rush Common consent too on that site.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Maybe you should just stay away from the place if you can't get over this (possible) minor transgression of the planning rules?


Minor or not they've still broken some legislation.

I'd hazard a guess that if this wasn't an establishment where you have played and hope to continue to play, you'd be making a similar point. 
Wouldn't want a clash of commercial interest would we Ed.

For the record -I'll go where I want thanks.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> I'd hazard a guess that if this wasn't an establishment where you have played and hope to continue to play, you'd be making a similar point.
> Wouldn't want a clash of commercial interest would we Ed.


Ah, so _that'_s what it's all about.

If I can't get all worked up into a relentless froth over a sign that look actually looks less conspicuous and quite probably no bigger than its predecessor, then it can only be down to 'commercial self interest,' rather than not giving a fuck over something so mind-numbingly petty and jobsworthy.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 13, 2021)

Relentless froth
lol.

Ok Ed.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 16, 2021)

Effra Social garden looked full last night, complete with efficient looking member of staff with clipboard hovering at the entrance. It looks very different to Antic days. 

Im impressed that Hootananny have managed to add more benches and heaters down the side of their garden, got slick table service (compared to before Christmas) and happily havent jacked up their prices by much, even having the decency to retain their daily happy hour where a pint is £2.50.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Effra Social garden looked full last night, complete with efficient looking member of staff with clipboard hovering at the entrance. It looks very different to Antic days.
> 
> Im impressed that Hootananny have managed to add more benches and heaters down the side of their garden, got slick table service (compared to before Christmas) and happily havent jacked up their prices by much, even having the decency to retain their daily happy hour where a pint is £2.50.


The security at the Hoot are vastly friendlier than they used to be and it's a great space outside, even if the queue to get in can be inexplicably slow.  The app and service was good too. 














						In photos: Brixton Hootananny’s beer garden is back open for business, April 2021
					

The recent loosening of Covid-19 restrictions has seen pub gardens being reopened, and following on from our look around Brixton bars earlier in the week, here’s a selection of photos from Ho…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

Big queue outside the Hoot right now


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Big queue outside the Hoot right now View attachment 263566



FFS. Theyll be at capacity already.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 16, 2021)

Now thinking of alternatives for this evening from 5pm onwards, which don't have a stupid queue at 3pm or be completely booked up by organised bottomless brunch types. 

Is the Windmill open?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> FFS. Theyll be at capacity already.


It was busy when I walked past 20 mins ago but still room inside.  There was a handful of spaces at the Effra Social too, where I spotted an Albert regular. 



jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is the Windmill open?


That's where I'm going! But don't tell everyone!


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2021)

Now that's what I call a queue!















						Jam-packed Brixton: pubs, bars and parks fill up as the sun shines and lockdown eases
					

The hot weather and the relaxation of lockdown rules has seen bars, pubs and parks fill up in and around Brixton today. Above can be seen the enormous queue at Hootananny just before they opened at…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2021)

I went through the Brixton Village and past the Laundry this evening. Both were very busy.

One half of me says good. People getting back to normal life socialising and drinking. With small business being able to get going again.

Other half says people to close together. In Village it may count as being outside but its covered market. I can't help but think the large awnings and heaters almost make these enclosed spaces. Even if technically it counts as being outside. As in Laundry. 

Pandemic isn't over yet. Germany, Canada and India are having third wave. In India new variant is more infectious.

Here Vaccine roll out has been more than these other countries. But a lot of people here are waiting to get Vaccine.

Not trying to be kill joy but listening to what is happening in other parts of world and it looks like virus /variants are here to stay for the foreseeable future.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I went through the Brixton Village and past the Laundry this evening. Both were very busy.
> 
> One half of me says good. People getting back to normal life socialising and drinking. With small business being able to get going again.
> 
> ...


I've no idea how the Village counts as an outside space, to be honest, but I think the risk is still fairly low unless you're tightly packed in with people. 









						What are the Covid risks when I'm out and about?
					

The BBC’s David Shukman on how to navigate lockdown easing while keeping yourself and others safe.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 26, 2021)

Walked from Brixton to Brockwell Park along Effra Road and the footpaths /bus stops were both pretty busy and I saw the Effra Social and Hootenany open. Former had people drinking/eating and the latter looked open/people on gate but I didn't look in properly. First time I've walked around that area at lunch time and seen it so busy on a Monday for ages.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 26, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Walked from Brixton to Brockwell Park along Effra Road and the footpaths /bus stops were both pretty busy and I saw the Effra Social and Hootenany open. Former had people drinking/eating and the latter looked open/people on gate but I didn't look in properly. First time I've walked around that area at lunch time and seen it so busy on a Monday for ages.


Traffic on Effra Road is currently chaos. Non stop angry honking.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

Another Brixton gin









						Brixton’s Market Row Botanical Rum bags international award
					

The recently-established Market Row Botanical Rum micro distillery based in the Market Row arcade in Brixton has just bagged a silver medal in this year’s International Spirits Challenge 2021 (Rum …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2021)

For those in East Brixton and limited budget - does anyone have a friend who has tried the re-opened Fox on the Hill?
I understand there are tents, or a tent.
Still a bit cold for me - so I am relying on reports. This bit of free pre-publicity in The Sun claims they can seat more than 800 outside. First-look at Wetherspoons’ beer garden with table service and 10pm curfew


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

I ended up drinking at the Prince Regent on Saturday night and it was surprisingly pleasant - old school pub benches outside, decent heaters and no faffing about having to download an app.

Mind you, the lack of Jager was unforgivable.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

An update on San Marino - their sprawling outdoor area manages to accommodate all their relocated indoor seating, so there's plenty of room if you're looking for a coffee with friends. The bad news is that their wi-fi is as crap as always. I just gave up trying to connect for my one hour trial (and they've started charging £1 an hour).


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2021)

The cafe I use in Grays Inn Road (Andrews Restaurant one of the last greasy spoons.) told me May 17th was when they could have people sitting inside. So I assume that goes for all cafes and restaurants.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The cafe I use in Grays Inn Road (Andrews Restaurant one of the last greasy spoons.) told me May 17th was when they could have people sitting inside. So I assume that goes for all cafes and restaurants.


yep, the next stage of coming out of lockdown includes rule of 6 eating and drinking inside up to 30 in a group outside plus plenty of other things people are already doing


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2021)

I picked up some bottled beers from Clarkshaws in Loughborough junction. They are re opening the arch in Ridgway Road on Saturdays. 

Run by a friendly couple who treat making beers as as labour of love. 

Highly recommended small business that deserves support. 






						Clarkshaws - Home
					

We are a family run nano brewery in Brixton. Award winning and all vegan beers.



					www.clarkshaws.co.uk


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been getting delivery from then during lockdown too. Will try and pop by sometime!


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

London Beer Lab reopening What’s on at the London Beer Lab in Brixton, April to June 2021


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 29, 2021)

Did anyone hear any more about The Market House? 

Every time i walk by there seems to be some kind of activity in there, but it is still completely gutted inside.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Did anyone hear any more about The Market House?
> 
> Every time i walk by there seems to be some kind of activity in there, but it is still completely gutted inside.


Yes - it's going to be a fully fledged Indian restaurant downstairs, with the upstairs room being totally refurbed, with the bar swapping ends and a small stage/DJ area being built.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

Gentrification continues at Brixton Village...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Yes - it's going to be a fully fledged Indian restaurant downstairs, with the upstairs room being totally refurbed, with the bar swapping ends and a small stage/DJ area being built.



Interesting- is it/will it be owned and run by the same people?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Interesting- is it/will it be owned and run by the same people?


Yes, same owners.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

Also in the Village last night


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Also in the Village last night
> 
> View attachment 265541



....looks like they’re having a nice quiet drink.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 30, 2021)

Walked past the Elm Park last night and they were open, about 8PM. Just outdoors. Walked past an hour and a half or so later and they were shut, although staff there. So not sure if properly open or a test.
Also walked past the Crown and Sceptre and it looked busy but not rammed - lots of outdoor space


----------



## Jesterburger (Apr 30, 2021)

I think the EPT is only allowed people outside up to a certain time as part of their license, so they are open earlier in the evenings. Don't know if it's every day but certainly weekends


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 30, 2021)

Jesterburger said:


> I think the EPT is only allowed people outside up to a certain time as part of their license, so they are open earlier in the evenings. Don't know if it's every day but certainly weekends



Ahh that makes sense, thanks. If I hadn't been in a hurry, I would have tried to cadge a seat.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2021)

Does it live up to the hype? You decide! Brixton Village 2021: Marketing vs Reality – in photos


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 30, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Walked past the Elm Park last night and they were open, about 8PM. Just outdoors. Walked past an hour and a half or so later and they were shut, although staff there. So not sure if properly open or a test.
> Also walked past the Crown and Sceptre and it looked busy but not rammed - lots of outdoor space



Is the Crown and Sceptre all under cover?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 30, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is the Crown and Sceptre all under cover?



There was what looked to be a large tent/marquee at the back that was partially walled; then by the road there were the outdoor seats with roofs/awnings. I think there were also outdoor seats without cover.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2021)

Here's the first draft of our beer garden guide









						Brixton pub gardens – a guide to outdoor drinking
					

Under current Covid restrictions, the only place you can get a beer in a pub or bar is in their outdoor garden. Here’s our guide to beer gardens in and around Brixton, as of Fri 30th April 20…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Here's the first draft of our beer garden guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd e grateful if people could tell me about any pubs I've missed - I just need to know if they're running bookings, how you can order beers, and anything else relevant. Thanks!


----------



## alex_ (May 1, 2021)

editor said:


> I'd e grateful if people could tell me about any pubs I've missed - I just need to know if they're running bookings, how you can order beers, and anything else relevant. Thanks!



do tap rooms count ? Eg London beer lab


----------



## editor (May 1, 2021)

alex_ said:


> do tap rooms count ? Eg London beer lab


I think I should include them too - what others are there?

Canopy
London Beer Lab
Corporate Brixton Brewery
Taproom Village


----------



## alex_ (May 1, 2021)

editor said:


> I think I should include them too - what others are there?
> 
> Canopy
> London Beer Lab
> ...



also ghostwhale and actually the grovesnor too


----------



## Yage (May 1, 2021)

FYI The Crown & Sceptre is open and bookings can be made via the number here - BUDVA LTD, London - 2A Streatham Hl - Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor


----------



## editor (May 2, 2021)

Added Knowles of Norwood to my guide -  never knew it had such a big garden!


----------



## editor (May 3, 2021)

Today was not a good day  to go for a coffee at San Marino. It's flipping freezing and the gale force winds are giving my phizog the peddledash treatment!


----------



## editor (May 3, 2021)

Effra Social before & after:


----------



## Jimbeau (May 4, 2021)

I guess the previous sign must have been a temporary solution - would imagine the lead time on the steelwork and neon is a few weeks at least. 
Maybe they'll get something better than the pavement A-board soon as well.


----------



## jezg (May 4, 2021)

editor said:


> I think I should include them too - what others are there?
> 
> Canopy
> London Beer Lab
> ...


Dogs Grandad. 

Brixton Brewery taproom doesn't take bookings, you order and pay at door and beers brought to table outside.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The cafe I use in Grays Inn Road (Andrews Restaurant one of the last greasy spoons.) told me May 17th was when they could have people sitting inside. So I assume that goes for all cafes and restaurants.


I take it you think Andrews restaurant is worth a visit?
(It's near my work)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 4, 2021)

jezg said:


> Dogs Grandad.
> 
> Brixton Brewery taproom doesn't take bookings, you order and pay at door and beers brought to table outside.



Are all their pints still £4.50? They were the last, and only, time i went pre covid times. 

In these post lockdown times, £4.50 a pint would be considered a bargain!


----------



## jezg (May 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Are all their pints still £4.50? They were the last, and only, time i went pre covid times.
> 
> In these post lockdown times, £4.50 a pint would be considered a bargain!


Yep, all our draught beer is £4.50 a pint with guest/cider £4.95.


----------



## Mr paulee (May 4, 2021)

Brixton Brewery taproom is good value.
But it's a lottery with tables etc.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I take it you think Andrews restaurant is worth a visit?
> (It's near my work)



Definitely imo. Run by friendly Kurdish family. Pre pandemic always full lunchtimes with office workers. Some ITN. 

They have been struggling since pandemic.

Plus lost old place due to developer. Spent a lot on new place across the road.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2021)

I was at Eat of Eden at front of Brixton Village last Saturday as my partner is vegan and it was her birthday. 

Been to it couple of times. My partner likes the food and so do I. 

Vegan with influence of Caribbean food. 

It was sunny Saturday so fine to be outside. 









						Home
					






					eatofeden.co.uk


----------



## sparkybird (May 5, 2021)

The cafe at Brixton Windmill is open for takeaway tea, coffee, cakes (most baked with flour milled at the Windmill) Mon to Friday 2-4pm and Sat 11am- 1 pm. Flour is also available to buy.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2021)

Got to love the 384 cocktail bar's no-frills DIY outdoor shelter on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## alex_ (May 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I think I should include them too - what others are there?
> 
> Canopy
> London Beer Lab
> ...



Went to London beer lab yesterday - they had 24 beers on draft ( all keg), and said they wanted to be using all 30 taps by the end of lockdown.

That has to be the biggest range of draft beer in Brixton, it’s probably the cheapest place to drink craft beer in Brixton too.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

Anyone been to the Black Bar at 17A Electric Lane? It's iconic. apparently. 



> This iconic bar, situated in the heart of Brixton is the perfect venue for a private or public event. This all black and dark wood interior space holds up to 60 people standing or 30 people sitting with excellent acoustics, desks, chairs and other furniture to play around with.












						The Black Bar | Bar And Venue Hire | Impact Brixton
					

This unique bar, situated in the heart of Brixton is the perfect venue for a private or public event. This all black and dark wood interior space holds up to




					impactbrixton.com


----------



## BusLanes (May 11, 2021)

Didn't even know it was a thing.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Didn't even know it was a thing.


Not my kind of bar by the looks of it:









						Welcome Dreamers launch
					

Welcome Dreamers is our chance to pick the brains of entrepreneurs we admire.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				






> Impact Brixton provides inspiring co-working spaces for dreamers, changemakers, creators, freelancers and entrepreneurs.


*sicks up a bit


----------



## Table Wolf (May 11, 2021)

But who can resist _"Crypto & Cocktails"_ ?

Managed to get in at the Effra Social for the first time since re-opening. It is definitely a lot nicer than before. But whoever installed the new seating seems to have got their measurements a bit wrong - the comfy bench seating has you towering over your companion(s) in the standalone seats. The food is.. okay. Again, definitely an improvement from a burger in a styrofoam box and some nachos from Sainsbury's. But the roast potatoes were large and undercooked - had to leave most of them on my plate.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Anyone been to the Black Bar at 17A Electric Lane? It's iconic. apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why have i never head of this iconic bar? Perhaps i don't get out enough.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

Table Wolf said:


> But who can resist _"Crypto & Cocktails"_ ?


Just £27!



Table Wolf said:


> But the roast potatoes were large and undercooked - had to leave most of them on my plate.


You should have complained!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 11, 2021)

Table Wolf said:


> Managed to get in at the Effra Social for the first time since re-opening. It is definitely a lot nicer than before. But whoever installed the new seating seems to have got their measurements a bit wrong - the comfy bench seating has you towering over your companion(s) in the standalone seats. The food is.. okay. Again, definitely an improvement from a burger in a styrofoam box and some nachos from Sainsbury's. But the roast potatoes were large and undercooked - had to leave most of them on my plate.



I went to Knowles just after Portobello had taken over and the food was expensive and poor. But, i put that down to teething problems. 

I managed to get into Hootanannys easily on Friday night, i realise that this will be a moot point by this time next week but if you go much later i suppose most people have got too cold and left.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Why have i never head of this iconic bar? Perhaps i don't get out enough.


It looks a bit grim, tbf:


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2021)

editor said:


> It looks a bit grim, tbf:
> 
> View attachment 267722



i like the way they’ve got all the ‘punters’ perched on the tables so we can’t see how low the ceiling is


----------



## sparkybird (May 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went to Knowles just after Portobello had taken over and the food was expensive and poor. But, i put that down to teething problems.
> 
> I managed to get into Hootanannys easily on Friday night, i realise that this will be a moot point by this time next week but if you go much later i suppose most people have got too cold and left.


I'm trying Knowles on Friday. I hope the food has improved! I'll report back!


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> I'm trying Knowles on Friday. I hope the food has improved! I'll report back!


I enjoyed it for a drink but rarely eat out in pubs. My friend had the burger and chips at the Effra Social and said he enjoyed it and we shared some battered halloumi finger things which were pretty tasty (but then it's hard to mess up halloumi!)


----------



## sparkybird (May 11, 2021)

editor said:


> I enjoyed it for a drink but rarely eat out in pubs. My friend had the burger and chips at the Effra Social and said he enjoyed it and we shared some battered halloumi finger things which were pretty tasty (but then it's hard to mess up halloumi!)


I've been somewhat disappointed with the food I've had out so far  - either it's got worse, or Mr Sparkybird's now done so much cooking at home that it's better than eating out!


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

How I miss the old A&C deli.

This 'charcuterie' is opening up where Cornercopia used to be in the Village. Anyone know who's behind it?


----------



## Ol Nick (May 12, 2021)

editor said:


> How I miss the old A&C deli.
> 
> This 'charcuterie' is opening up where Cornercopia used to be in the Village. Anyone know who's behind it?


I miss the deli and I really liked Cornercopia when it was a restaurant. Brixton Village Phase 1 and no need to make a Londonwide mini-chain out of it.


----------



## blameless77 (May 12, 2021)

Ol Nick said:


> I miss the deli and I really liked Cornercopia when it was a restaurant. Brixton Village Phase 1 and no need to make a Londonwide mini-chain out of it.



I really miss the wonderful soup they used to do at lunchtime for £3. Still Rancho de Lalo still does incredible fish chowder on a Friday and it's only £4.50


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2021)

Cornercopia was great back in the day. 

We tried the new pizza place in BV last week and thought it pretty good. Not as good as Pizza Brixton but better than Franco Manca and Agile Rabbit.


----------



## Jimbeau (May 13, 2021)

Pavement paraphernalia proliferation


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Pavement paraphernalia proliferation
> 
> View attachment 268018


That's taking the piss a bit. Mind you, there's oceans of space compared to the tight squeeze outside Brewdog.


----------



## Jimbeau (May 13, 2021)

editor said:


> That's taking the piss a bit. Mind you, there's oceans of space compared to the tight squeeze outside Brewdog.


True enough - but that whole stretch of CHL is a bit nuts. I've never understood how Satay Bar have managed to turn the pedestrian walkway into a permanent terrace. It was kept open until a few years ago. The footway there is the very narrowest part on the street.


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2021)

Ol Nick said:


> I miss the deli and I really liked Cornercopia when it was a restaurant. Brixton Village Phase 1 and no need to make a Londonwide mini-chain out of it.



Article about them here:








						Cornercopia returns to its roots after Brixton Village closure
					

Anne Fairbrother is a Brixton Village pioneer whose grandmother also worked in Brixton retail. She talks to Jessica Whitham about why her project Cornercopia has had to leave Brixton after a decade of operation and about plans for the future    Cornercopia and their cat Ginger have been central to B




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 13, 2021)

Had a little gawp through the open door of the 414 earlier, not too much to see apart from old reminders of the club like the logo painted on the pillars and the marks left by the cds stuck to the wall. Didn't Hondo send in their mob immediately after eviction to rip out the old staircase etc? 

I noticed lights and activity in most of the currently closed pubs in advance of the change of rules this Monday- although no sign of life at The Albert


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Had a little gawp through the open door of the 414 earlier, not too much to see apart from old reminders of the club like the logo painted on the pillars and the marks left by the cds stuck to the wall. Didn't Hondo send in their mob immediately after eviction to rip out the old staircase etc?
> 
> I noticed lights and activity in most of the currently closed pubs in advance of the change of rules this Monday- although no sign of life at The Albert


They're not opening till June


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 13, 2021)

Got the niece visiting next Tuesday (hooray!) Best place to take her out to lunch in central Brixton at the moment? Assume we'd need to pre-book?


----------



## sparkybird (May 13, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Got the niece visiting next Tuesday (hooray!) Best place to take her out to lunch in central Brixton at the moment? Assume we'd need to pre-book?


I think you'd be OK in the Villaaaage on a Tuesday. I went on a Friday 4 weeks back. Fish Wings and Tings had space and was yummy


----------



## sparkybird (May 14, 2021)

Knowles of Norwood currently our top 5 (of 5) Friday lunch. Amazing food, really flavourful, friendly service and cute garden at the back. And the cheapest of the bunch so far. Highly recommended for a treat. The apple and rubarb crumble could have fed 4! (Obvs managed to finish it.....)


----------



## paul mckenna (May 14, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Had a little gawp through the open door of the 414 earlier,  ... cds stuck to the wall.



Got into trouble for commenting how CD the decor looked once


----------



## editor (May 14, 2021)

The Brixton Brewery sure know how to bagsy a lot of space on Station Road!


----------



## editor (May 14, 2021)

And a mahoosive queue for Pop.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 14, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 268274
> 
> And a mahoosive queue for Pop.



“abandon all hope etc etc”


----------



## editor (May 15, 2021)

The village was totally rammed tonight. Still not totally sure sure how it qualifies as an outdoor space!


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2021)

editor said:


> The village was totally rammed tonight. Still not totally sure sure how it qualifies as an outdoor space!



The weird thing is it didn’t when we were in the old tier system! So I was told you could only eat/drink there with your household or bubble.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 15, 2021)

editor said:


> The village was totally rammed tonight. Still not totally sure sure how it qualifies as an outdoor space!



I went to Tooting market last night and was pretty surprised that all the bars are takeaway only, so everyone has to stand on the street outside the market. Strange how the rules are different in Brixton.

On the plus side, most bars in Tooting market were cheap. One place was knocking out pints of Superbock for £3.50 which is sensible pricing.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2021)

Last night in Brixton 















						In photos: Friday night al fresco drinking in Brixton on Station Road, Pop Brixton and Brixton Village
					

With the UK entering Step Three of lockdown restrictions on Monday,  this should be the last weekend of enforced al fresco drinking. If you’re coming into town tonight and haven’t booke…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (May 16, 2021)

Jay Rayner gives the Del Boy themed joint in pop Brixton a review in the guardian...

“ _punning name; a cheeky twist; a shipping container. I can well imagine certain people getting quite cross and sweary_”









						Only Food and Courses, London: ‘Deserves to be taken seriously’ – restaurant review
					

The Del Boy pun is a laugh, but there’s real intent behind the cooking at this Brixton venture, finds Jay Rayner




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Jay Rayner gives the Del Boy themed joint in pop Brixton a review in the guardian...
> 
> “ _punning name; a cheeky twist; a shipping container. I can well imagine certain people getting quite cross and sweary_”
> 
> ...





> Duck eclairs are fairly described: slices of crisp-shelled choux pastry bun are split and filled with shredded, salty duck confit and glazed with a jus, then decorated with edible flowers.


Yeah, that's really Del Boy Peckham.



> We now have a new heated outdoor terrace where we serve our small plates throughout the day, along with our take on classic retro cocktails ‘raided from Mum’s drinks cabinet’





> Harrow & Hope Brut Reserve, England
> 
> £12.00 / £65.00


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 16, 2021)

If was going to eat that sort of food, with caviar and lobster included, I probably wouldn't want to eat it beside an old shipping container by Station Road, probably surrounded by tipsy tossers drinking craft beer and guffawing about past ski trips. Its a shame Rayner, who normally has no problem putting across his sometimes arrogant opinions, didn't give Pop Brixton in general a bit of a panning for the way it is financially run and how it actively excludes swathes of the local community.


----------



## wurlycurly (May 16, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If was going to eat that sort of food, with caviar and lobster included, I probably wouldn't want to eat it beside an old shipping container by Station Road, probably surrounded by tipsy tossers drinking craft beer and guffawing about past ski trips. Its a shame Rayner, who normally has no problem putting across his sometimes arrogant opinions, didn't give Pop Brixton in general a bit of a panning for the way it is financially run and how it actively excludes swathes of the local community.



Precisely. He could have mentioned the wall-to-wall white people sharply contrasting with the streets full of Jamaicans outside. This is the most shameful thing about Pop.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> Precisely. He could have mentioned the wall-to-wall white people sharply contrasting with the streets full of Jamaicans outside. This is the most shameful thing about Pop.


Lest we forget:














						Exclusive: Grow Brixton to Pop Brixton – how a green oasis for the community turned into a 21st Century business park
					

As Pop Brixton prepares to celebrate its first birthday down at Pope’s Road this weekend, Brixton Buzz thought it would be a good time to ask: whatever happened to Grow:Brixton and the “green oasis…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 17, 2021)

Any more pubs reopening today?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any more pubs reopening today?


A little out of Brixton, but the excellent Old Dispensary is back!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 17, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any more pubs reopening today?



I would assume all of them are, apart from The Albert as already mentioned. Ill be glad to not have to sit outside and leave after a couple of hours due to the cold.


----------



## BusLanes (May 17, 2021)

The Elm Park looked busy when I walked past earlier this evening.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm keen to get back into the pubs and such, but I'm not keen unless they're well ventilated and today's weather means the doors were shut there at least.


----------



## Tron Cruise (May 18, 2021)

The Elm Park Tavern sacked all of its staff rather than furlough them. Please consider using other pubs.


----------



## BusLanes (May 18, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> The Elm Park Tavern sacked all of its staff rather than furlough them. Please consider using other pubs.



Oh interesting. There was a fair bit of that going on in hospo, sadly.

I thought the pub changed hands during lockdown as the couple that were running it immediately before (March 2020) seemed like old school publicans - they had another pub elsewhere. Then at some point during the last year a new crew took it over. Can't quite remember when they did, but think it was later in the year.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 21, 2021)

Nice to see the jazz back at The Effra Hall Tavern last night.


----------



## paolo (May 21, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> . I've never understood how Satay Bar have managed to turn the pedestrian walkway into a permanent terrace. It was kept open until a few years ago. The footway there is the very narrowest part on the street.


I expect that land is theirs - comes with the building.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2021)

Well done to Brixton Spirits for raising £800 for the Brixton Food Bank, and not even mentioning it in their press release or creating an expensive promo video to make sure everyone heard about their philanthropy.









						Juniper for gin production to be grown in London for the first time as Brixton Spirits teams up with Urban Growth
					

A south London spirits company has put down roots in its local community by planting juniper trees to provide berries for use in its signature gin. Brixton Spirits has teamed up with Urban Growth, …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2021)

Friendship Adventure at 245a Coldharbour Lane looks very vibrant tonight. [Coldharbour Works]

Masked security man pacing up and down outside - but inside seemed full of non-masked revelers aged 30 max and in fairly uninhibited in your face conversations.

The decor is no doubt antique industrial chic - maybe Victorian carpentry work shop or such, but the lighting seems very bright. Looks like a more comfortable version of Pop Brixton perhaps.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Friendship Adventure at 245a Coldharbour Lane looks very vibrant tonight. [Coldharbour Works]
> 
> Masked security man pacing up and down outside - but inside seemed full of non-masked revelers aged 30 max and in fairly uninhibited in your face conversations.
> 
> The decor is no doubt antique industrial chic - maybe Victorian carpentry work shop or such, but the lighting seems very bright. Looks like a more comfortable version of Pop Brixton perhaps.



....looks like a pub by another name









						Taproom
					

Friendship Adventure is a craft beer brewery based in London, creating refreshing sessionable beer. Something to enjoy with friends.




					friendship-adventure.com


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....looks like a pub by another name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try it - but when and if they have the OAP hour at 6 pm.
I can't face imbibing in company of 50 LJ debuntantes (and their companions).


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2021)

There's an older brewery than Friendship Adventure that I can't recall seeing mentioned on here: Dog's Grandad Arch 550 Brixton Station Road.
This is next to Brixton Brewery, bur seems completely different.
They had a few tables out doing tap room trade the other day.
I expect - but don't know - that this is cans, either pale ale or session IPA, since this is what their website advertises by way of off-sales.




__





						Dogs Grandad Brewery - Brixton Brewery and Taproom
					

Based in Brixton, London. Dogs Grandad Brewery makes hop forward beers that are easy to drink using quality, natural ingredients. All beers are Vegan friendly. Come and visit our Brixton Brewery and Taproom and try out a wide selection of our beers.




					dogsgrandadbrewery.co.uk
				




BTW there is a major consolidation currently in the brewing industry. All very well editor 's beef about Brixton Brewery and Heineken - how about Carlsberg Marstons Brewing, which must have taken control recently of half the real ale production in the UK now, everything from McEwan's Champion Ale to Wells Bombadier, not to mention Old Empire and Ringwood Old Thumper?

That is not to mention Fullers now owned by Asahi and Greene King owned by Cheung Kong Asset Holdings - and Camden Brewery owned by Anheiser Busch Inbev ie Stella/Budweiser

I thing I might pop down down the road for a Dog's Grandad whilst it's still independent.


----------



## nick (May 30, 2021)

Does anyone know which pubs in brixton and Tulse hill currently serve draft red stripe? 
asking for a friend


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 30, 2021)

nick said:


> Does anyone know which pubs in brixton and Tulse hill currently serve draft red stripe?
> asking for a friend


Hootananny and the Effra Hall Tavern


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2021)

Very busy at Hootananny last night 







Hootapics In photos – a busy Sunday night at Brixton’s Hootananny


----------



## jezg (Jun 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Well done to Brixton Spirits for raising £800 for the Brixton Food Bank, and not even mentioning it in their press release or creating an expensive promo video to make sure everyone heard about their philanthropy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah we've never done that at all(we have) and neither have Buzz eh!


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

jezg said:


> yeah we've never done that at all(we have) and neither have Buzz eh!


No, we didn't make an expensive video full of paid actors, neither did we hire an upmarket PR company  (multinational clients include Amstel, Red Stripe 3, Santander and your owners Heineken) to ensure everyone heard about our amazing generosity.

And of course, unlike you, we're not backed by a multi billion mega-corporation and we gave away every single penny we made from every beer we sold.

How much did the promo video and various PR charges cost you, by the way, and how much did the beer raise?

All the promo for our original Coldharbour beer cost us precisely nothing.


----------



## jezg (Jun 8, 2021)

editor said:


> No, we didn't make an expensive video full of paid actors, neither did we hire an upmarket PR company  (multinational clients include Amstel, Red Stripe 3, Santander etc) to ensure everyone heard about our amazing generosity.
> 
> And of course, unlike you, we're not backed by a multi billion mega-corporation and we gave away every single penny we made from every beer we sold.
> 
> How much did the promo video cost you, by the way, and how much did the beer raise?


OK 


I'm not sure what relevance the cost of the video, using a PR company or being backed by Heineken has? We're supporting a local cause, what's not to like unless you're constructing a straw man argument?
you claim we haven't raised lots of money for local causes over the years without shouting about it, we have many times.
we always give away every penny of monies raised(and more) when we produce a beer like this.
we believe actors should be paid.
you didn't make a video but did should about it.
We don't know how much has been raised yet as we haven't finished selling the beer. How much did you raise?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

jezg said:


> I'm not sure what relevance the cost of the video, using a PR company or being backed by Heineken has? We're supporting a local cause, what's not to like unless you're constructing a straw man argument?
> you claim we haven't raised lots of money for local causes over the years without shouting about it, we have many times.
> we always give away every penny of monies raised(and more) when we produce a beer like this.
> we believe actors should be paid.
> ...



Wow. You really want to go with this? OK:

I'm utterly fed up with being sent expensive PR campaigns from loaded multinational companies making a huge fuss over their charitable donations which often add up to a microscopic proportion of their profits.

Call me cynical if you like, but sometimes it appears that the main motivation may be more about making themselves look good and promoting brand awareness, and for that reason they're happy to throw disproportionate amounts of money behind their PR ventures.

And the bigger the brand - and the more millions/billions they have - the more scrutiny they deserve. You agree, yes?

So in that context, I'd say it's perfectly reasonable for you be transparent and honest about the cost of this PR endeavour, with its slick video and paid actors.  So how much did it cost?

FYI, I made no mention of your previous charity beers - and well done for doing that in the past - but things have very much changed. You're now a company trading and profiting from your Brixton connections, while being wholly owned by a multinational with a market value of $27.3 billion. You're no longer a plucky independent brewery but part of a vast global, money making machine, and I think it's absolutely right that  people should ask questions.

As for our beers, there's a VERY big difference:  it wasn't presented as a loss leader from a large range of profitable products. It was our sole source of income and we gave it all away., mainly to the Soup Kitchen.

More recently we've given away around £5,000 from our Bowie nights, without ever hiring in PR companies to tell everyone how great we are, and we also raised a decent sum for the Cressingham Gardens campaigners.


----------



## jezg (Jun 9, 2021)

editor said:


> Wow. You really want to go with this? OK:
> 
> I'm utterly fed up with being sent expensive PR campaigns from loaded multinational companies making a huge fuss over their charitable donations which often add up to a microscopic proportion of their profits.
> 
> ...



Whilst I agree with some of your points I do think you're using Heineken as a way to bash us which doesn't feel right or fair. Our intentions are always good hence I am defending them again. I don't think independence or lack of is an excuse for this.

We do send Buzz our press releases as we thought you guys would be interested from a local perspective, happy to stop if it makes you fed up.

Maybe we can discuss this more over a (charity) beer?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2021)

jezg said:


> Whilst I agree with some of your points I do think you're using Heineken as a way to bash us which doesn't feel right or fair. Our intentions are always good hence I am defending them again. I don't think independence or lack of is an excuse for this.
> 
> We do send Buzz our press releases as we thought you guys would be interested from a local perspective, happy to stop if it makes you fed up.
> 
> Maybe we can discuss this more over a (charity) beer?



You can't have it both ways - you can't become part of Heineken's multi-billion empire and still expect to be treated like a plucky independent.

You're now enjoying the vast benefits of being backed by a powerful owner, so you can expect far greater scrutiny from the local media, particularly ones who truly value the independent ethos.

I'm happy to have a beer anytime but I would like you to answer the questions here because I'm not the only who was a bit cynical about this PR campaign.

And of course I'm happy to be sent future press releases - as you know we covered this story on Buzz and many before - although they don't actually come from you any more, they come from an expensive PR agency.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 9, 2021)

editor said:


> You can't have it both ways - you can't become part of Heineken's multi-billion empire and still expect to be treated like a plucky independent.
> 
> You're now enjoying the vast benefits of being backed by a powerful owner, so you can expect far greater scrutiny from the local media, particularly ones who truly value the independent ethos.
> 
> ...


Ed, you're coming across very snippy.

I don't see why they can't have it both ways. They did well for themselves and managed to get the backing of a big company, good for them - that doesn't mean that they can't represent Brixton on a local level.


----------



## jezg (Jun 10, 2021)

editor said:


> You can't have it both ways - you can't become part of Heineken's multi-billion empire and still expect to be treated like a plucky independent.
> 
> You're now enjoying the vast benefits of being backed by a powerful owner, so you can expect far greater scrutiny from the local media, particularly ones who truly value the independent ethos.
> 
> ...


I'm not asking to be treated as a plucky independent, just fairly, in other words judge us on our own merits. We are good people and the PR campaign reflects this by shining a light on a local issue and raising funds to support it.

RE. your question about the cost, I don't know the total amount as it is one of the benefits we get from the Heineken ownership. Of course it is also designed to raise awareness of our brand and business values which we hold dear.

Speaking of plucky independents who also have a business in Brixton, have you seen this open letter?

Lets grab that beer soon.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2021)

I liked this bar more than I expected

New Brixton bar Whiskey Tumbler – old school Irish vibes in this friendly small bar on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## dbs1fan (Jun 10, 2021)

Why didn't you expect to like it?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 10, 2021)

Walked past this the other day and was intrigued. I do wince when a Guinness is over a fiver though. Youd hope Irish bars and pubs would subsidise the Guinness by making the 'craft beer' nonsense a bit more pricey


----------



## CH1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Are there any of these vibes in the Coldharbour Lane branch?








						Former BrewDog staff accuse craft beer firm of culture of fear
					

Dozens of ex-employees sign open letter claiming they were bullied and treated like objects




					www.theguardian.com
				




and do they sell this? BrewDog


----------



## Table Wolf (Jun 11, 2021)

Happened to notice they were open when I walked past last Saturday, but I didn't go in. Think it's takeaway only - no seating.

I went to their Hackney branch ages ago and the food was.. pretty gross, to be honest. The fried outer part got very easily got separated from the seitan, leaving you with an unappetising pair of disparate elements.

That said, going to give the Brixton branch a go tonight!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 11, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Are there any of these vibes in the Coldharbour Lane branch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So punk and rebellious they treat their staff like shit.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So punk and rebellious they treat their staff like shit.


It’s the Malcolm MacClaren school of punk


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2021)

It's like an old school party night summer special in Brixton right now. And if you're thinking of going to Hootannny, expect a loooong wait


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 12, 2021)

All I’ve heard from my flat for the last half an hour is what sounds like the whole of Brixton singing ‘football’s coming home’ 😂


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> All I’ve heard from my flat for the last half an hour is what sounds like the whole of Brixton singing ‘football’s coming home’ 😂


Bless.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Jun 13, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> All I’ve heard from my flat for the last half an hour is what sounds like the whole of Brixton singing ‘football’s coming home’ 😂


They never learn. Full support for Wales & Scotland.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 13, 2021)

editor said:


> It's like an old school party night summer special in Brixton right now. And if you're thinking of going to Hootannny, expect a loooong wait
> 
> View attachment 273161


I had a great late afternoon/early evening in the garden yesterday. Sunshine, friendly people, cheap as you like happy hour beers and a talented DJ playing tunes. Easily the best pub in Brixton at the moment.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2021)

The Albert finally reopens! 








						The Prince Albert pub in Brixton finally reopens today at 3pm, Mon 14th June 2021
					

The Prince Albert in Brixton has barely opened its doors since the Covid crisis struck in March 2020, but thirsty punters can once again enjoy one of Brixton’s finest pubs from 3pm today.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm a little out of practice. Anyone have a good suggestion for local tasty Friday lunch locations, eating outside?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 14, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I'm a little out of practice. Anyone have a good suggestion for local tasty Friday lunch locations, eating outside?


Cafe Van Gogh has a nice outside courtyard now if you fancy vegan and don’t mind travelling.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2021)

Some photos from the new brewery in Coldharbour Lane 









						In photos: Friendship Adventure Brewery and taproom on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

Located in the Coldharbour Works building by Loughborough Junction,  the Friendship Adventure Brewery and taproom was created by a group of friends who loved making (and drinking) quality craft bee…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Some photos from the new brewery in Coldharbour Lane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may go check it out


----------



## nick (Jun 17, 2021)

Radio 4 "you and yours" now. 17/6 12.45)
Mark Buttery (?) a neighbour of a pub, complaining of noise levels from next door pub - especially following the outdoor relaxation of rules for pubs and the football last Sunday.   He has been complaining about it for 4 years apparently

Not sure which Pub 

Don't know if he was there before the pub opened, or vice versa.

People may have views and differing degrees of sympathy


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 17, 2021)

Duke of Edinburgh neighbours I guess?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 17, 2021)

Guy sounds like a selfish prick, who moved beside a pub and has now decided he doesn't like it and wants to ruin a business and hundred's of peoples fun. 

Shame we dont know his address!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 17, 2021)

Here is a list of his emails



			https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s110060/Supporting%20submission%20by%20Mark%20Buttery.pdf
		


I would think that, considering he bought his house now 12 years ago, maybe if the pub is making him so unhappy, he could sell up with the huge increase in value of the property over that time and buy another house in a more peaceful location?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 17, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Here is a list of his emails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irony is he'll probably have to decare the noise complaints of/when he decides to sell. Nice problem to have.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 17, 2021)

I only read the first email in the list and don't think he sounds unreasonable. Especially bearing in mind that the chain owning corporate which has owned it since about 2013 had to massively outbid the incumbent long-term landlords to buy the pub from the bank. They intentionally over paid and then more or less argued that it wasn't financially viable unless they could run it like a venue, rather than a regular local. This is clearly a nonsense.

I used to regularly drink there in the late nineties and early noughties. Yes it got busy from time to time but it was still very much a local. It was an entirely different creature last time I went and seemed wholly incongruous. 



> Finally section 131, argues that a lower capacity will force the pub to close. Let me be absolutely clear, it is
> not my intention for this to happen. I knew my house was located next to a pub when I bought it 10 years
> ago, however over the last 5 years the pub has completely changed. It is no longer a quiet local residential
> pub, and has turned into super pub aiming to attract 1000 people to a residential area. All I would say is that
> ...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 17, 2021)

He makes the odd fair point, but in general comes across as a Victor Meldrew snooping around taking photos and video footage to get his own way. He took advantage of the changing nature of the area (pubs included) by choosing to live here, and now despite the cost of his property probably doubling in value, he has now decided the area is changing too much for his liking. You can see he gets vindictive by bringing us aspects like drunk people leaving and pissing in the street, not pleasant by any means, but people will do that whether there are lots of people outside in the garden disturbing his peace or not, which he is adamant is his only real grievance. He seems to chuck as much mud as possible and hoping some will stick, see also the bullshit about fire safety.   

I have no real affection for the DOE, as living about a 3 minute walk away i am regularly turned away as it is 'fully booked', but i cant take this guy's side in any way. He might consider instead of creepily filming people having a drink from his garden, possibly striking a deal with the pub where he gets heavily reduced pints every time he visits- he might even make some new friends!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I may go check it out


Can't we do a South London Drinks there?
Inaugurate a new season?
friendofdorothy


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 18, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Can't we do a South London Drinks there?
> Inaugurate a new season?
> friendofdorothy


Good idea, but don't personally feel comfortable meeting people yet.


----------



## catriona (Jun 19, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I'm a little out of practice. Anyone have a good suggestion for local tasty Friday lunch locations, eating outside?


I like Parissi - garden tables out back


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2021)

Japanese-themed restaurant coming to Market Row








						Temaki, London’s first authentic handroll bar comes to Market Row in Brixton
					

Brixton Village continues to shift upmarket with the opening of the Japanese themed Temaki, which describes itself as ‘London’s first authentic handroll bar.’ The eat-in only restaurant…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2021)

By God the Albert is dead tonight.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Can't we do a South London Drinks there?
> Inaugurate a new season?
> friendofdorothy



I rather not there.

It has no planning permission. This is a KIBA site and change of use has not been obtained.

They do have a license. Local residents, who were happily living next to the KIBA designated business centre were concerned that they wanted to use the courtyard. With all the noise nuisance this would cause them.

Licensing Committee turned down use of courtyard and they have to use CHL entrance only.

The bizarre way Licensing and Planning works is that one can go for drinks license without having planning permission.

Imo the drinks use is not ancillary to business of brewing. Reading the licensing application and this wasn't just a tap room.

KIBA Key Industrial Business Area. KIBA designation was supposed to stop this kind of thing happening.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 20, 2021)

editor said:


> By God the Albert is dead tonight.



It was quiet during the day too. I popped in to leave some leaflets and I think there may have been about 9 people all up.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I rather not there.
> 
> It has no planning permission. This is a KIBA site and change of use has not been obtained.
> 
> ...


But that's not the brewery's fault. They told me they had a nightmare trying to open the place.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2021)

editor said:


> But that's not the brewery's fault. They told me they had a nightmare trying to open the place.



Actually it is. They are a business. Planning regulation in Lambeth Local Plan are consulted on and are their to protect land use.

Its entirely there fault for opening an entertainment venue in place that is designated as KIBA site.

Tbf its clear in local plan its KIBA site. So I do not understand why they feel hard done by when people object. Its not like they were misled or something like that. 

And the state of play at moment is that they don't have planning permission for this use.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Actually it is. They are a business. Planning regulation in Lambeth Local Plan are consulted on and are their to protect land use.
> 
> Its entirely there fault for opening an entertainment venue in place that is designated as KIBA site.
> 
> ...



I'm really not understanding your beef here. They're not some hotshot Hondo-esque offshoot well versed in bending the rules: they're a small independent business who have long since accepted they can not use the courtyard, although you have to wonder what gave them that impression in the first place. 

Surely it's Lambeth fault for letting it happen? And if they don't have planning permission as you say, then again, then why hasn't Lambeth acted?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 21, 2021)

The Albert might be quiet because folk aren't aware it is open again. Google for example states it is still 'temporarily closed'. 

I was in there on Friday night to watch the football, got talking to a few decent enough people. 

They have stopped the 2 bottles of Peroni for £5, and other offers though, not entirely unexpected but a shame nonetheless.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 21, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> It was quiet during the day too. I popped in to leave some leaflets and I think there may have been about 9 people all up.





jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Albert might be quiet because folk aren't aware it is open again. Google for example states it is still 'temporarily closed'.
> 
> I was in there on Friday night to watch the football, got talking to a few decent enough people.
> 
> They have stopped the 2 bottles of Peroni for £5, and other offers though, not entirely unexpected but a shame nonetheless.


Daughter and her mates used The Albert when drinking in Brixton pre latest restrictions but they transferred allegiance to Hootenany when reopening began because of happy hour and outdoor space....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Daughter and her mates used The Albert when drinking in Brixton pre latest restrictions but they transferred allegiance to Hootenany when reopening began because of happy hour and outdoor space....


The happy hour at Hootanannys is great, and its decent of them to still offer it on the weekends.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

So, the 'Pressure Drop Cafe and Bar' and 'Brixton Art Club' are opening in a shop unit in CHL by the Dogstar tomorrow. Anyone know anything? I've written to them asking for info but there's no website....


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The happy hour at Hootanannys is great, and its decent of them to still offer it on the weekends.


Yes, great for skint students and it means I don’t have to keep telling her off for going in ‘spoons.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 21, 2021)

editor said:


> So, the 'Pressure Drop Cafe and Bar' and 'Brixton Art Club' are opening in a shop unit in CHL by the Dogstar tomorrow. Anyone know anything? I've written to them asking for info but there's no website....



Pressure Drop is a brewery in Tottenham Hale. May not be the same outfit tho


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Pressure Drop is a brewery in Tottenham Hale. May not be the same outfit tho


Yeah I saw that but couldn't find anything on their website.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm really not understanding your beef here. They're not some hotshot Hondo-esque offshoot well versed in bending the rules: they're a small independent business who have long since accepted they can not use the courtyard, although you have to wonder what gave them that impression in the first place.
> 
> Surely it's Lambeth fault for letting it happen? And if they don't have planning permission as you say, then again, then why hasn't Lambeth acted?



They tried very hard to get use of courtyard. Local residents asked for advice on this. In end due to time and effort they went to oppose it the Licensing Committee turned down use of courtyard.

This is private building not owned by Council. So they have no control on who its rented to. I would have thought if ones business is entertainment and drinking then one would check use class of premises before renting.

Licensing and planning legally are separate issues.

The Council won't act unless a planning enforcement enquiry is instigated by public. Any action takes a long time. Councils simply don't have resources to deal with these issues.

I criticise the Council for a lot. But in this case its nothing to do with them.

I don't have a "beef" with this particular business. I do have beef with any business that tries to undermine an important LJ Key Industrial Business Area.

Planning and Licensing are limited area that residents can have a say on how neighbourhoods are used. To object through proper channels isn't about having a beef with a particular business.

What I don't want to see in LJ is the further gradual erosion of it as a semi industrial area. Turning into what's happened to Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> What I don't want to see in LJ is the further gradual erosion of it as a semi industrial area. Turning into what's happened to Brixton.


Me neither, but I suspect it is inevitable - just like what happened to the strip outside the Barrier Block.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Me neither, but I suspect it is inevitable - just like what happened to the strip outside the Barrier Block.


The Taproom seems to be in or next to the Shakespeare Road Business Centre. The KIBA is described on page 92 of this council PDF: https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/KIBA Review 2017.pdf

How does the Taproom's tenancy work? Have they rented a unit in the Business Centre? Did the Centre owners consult with their other tenants about this? Perhaps the people who work in the centre would enjoy having a drinks venue there. Business centres can be very soulless places, where you never get to meet the other tenants. I've worked in a couple. They would have benefited hugely from a bar or cafe or something. Some of the other Shakepeare tenants will be tiny 1 or 2 person operations....they might love to have a social side to their working day. So the Taproom might make the Centre more appealing to new tenants. If so, I would think it would help the KIBA to fulfil its purpose.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The Taproom seems to be in or next to the Shakespeare Road Business Centre. The KIBA is described on page 92 of this council PDF: https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/KIBA Review 2017.pdf
> 
> How does the Taproom's tenancy work? Have they rented a unit in the Business Centre? Did the Centre owners consult with their other tenants about this? Perhaps the people who work in the centre would enjoy having a drinks venue there. Business centres can be very soulless places, where you never get to meet the other tenants. I've worked in a couple. They would have benefited hugely from a bar or cafe or something. Some of the other Shakepeare tenants will be tiny 1 or 2 person operations....they might love to have a social side to their working day. So the Taproom might make the Centre more appealing to new tenants. If so, I would think it would help the KIBA to fulfil its purpose.


I recorded two albums right next to where the brewery is now and have to admit that it would have been handy to have some decent beer on tap. There's now a trendy coffee place there too.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 22, 2021)

I've finally worked out that Coldharbour Works is just the new name for the Shakespeare Business Centre! It had a very expensive refit and a rebrand. So anything which can make it more appealing to small business owners has got to be good. The building is protected because it's listed and it's in a KIBA, but if it can't make a profit there will be inevitable pressure from developers to turn it into something else. I had a couple of meetings in the centre years ago, and it was so gloomy and miserable...like a Victorian prison or something. I reckon the Taproom could be a great way to cheer it up. I just hope that the rent for the units hasn't gone up too much for local entrepreneurs.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Yes, great for skint students and it means I don’t have to keep telling her off for going in ‘spoons.



I would have thought that since Covid virtually every pub apart from Spoons has priced students away from going in them again. For arguments sake lets say The Albert is the cheapest pub in Brixton, i remember as a student there would be no way i could even semi regularly afford the £4.20 pint of Amstel (cheapest lager) they charge.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I would have thought that since Covid virtually every pub apart from Spoons has priced students away from going in them again. For arguments sake lets say The Albert is the cheapest pub in Brixton, i remember as a student there would be no way i could even semi regularly afford the £4.20 pint of Amstel (cheapest lager) they charge.


Yeah..I guess that would depend on what you mean by semi regular, and how much you put away each time you go to the pub, bear in mind these 18/19 year olds have spent about 6/8 months of the last year locked down and a restricted in how they can meet up and where so I’m not surprised they will find a pub with a happy hour for a some social life especially when parks are often cold dark and wet.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Yeah..I guess that would depend on what you mean by semi regular, and how much you put away each time you go to the pub, bear in mind these 18/19 year olds have spent about 6/8 months of the last year locked down and a restricted in how they can meet up and where so I’m not surprised they will find a pub with a happy hour for a some social life especially when parks are often cold dark and wet.


I really feel sorry for the students of these covid times, they've been cheated out of their golden student days, for which no one is to blame. I'm glad Hootanannys is able to offer them respite. At the same time, I wouldn't blame them for cramming into spoons, I remember every last penny being vital!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The Taproom seems to be in or next to the Shakespeare Road Business Centre. The KIBA is described on page 92 of this council PDF: https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/KIBA Review 2017.pdf
> 
> How does the Taproom's tenancy work? Have they rented a unit in the Business Centre? Did the Centre owners consult with their other tenants about this? Perhaps the people who work in the centre would enjoy having a drinks venue there. Business centres can be very soulless places, where you never get to meet the other tenants. I've worked in a couple. They would have benefited hugely from a bar or cafe or something. Some of the other Shakepeare tenants will be tiny 1 or 2 person operations....they might love to have a social side to their working day. So the Taproom might make the Centre more appealing to new tenants. If so, I would think it would help the KIBA to fulfil its purpose.


They have opened up an entrance for tap room bar customers in Coldharbour Lane - complete with SIA security guard.

As an aside I worked on the first floor in that building for Lambeth MIND in 1989. MIND paid a thousand a year for renting one large room - enough space for four staff.
There was no heating provided, so tenants generally had weekly deliveries of Calor gas cylinders from Sanders Calor gas in Landor Road - for their butane gas fires.
Must have been a death trap - by modern standards. Those were the days - people don't know the squalor we put up with.

I went to an LJAG committee meeting in there in 2014 and was amazed. The place is now quite chi chi.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I've finally worked out that Coldharbour Works is just the new name for the Shakespeare Business Centre! It had a very expensive refit and a rebrand. So anything which can make it more appealing to small business owners has got to be good. The building is protected because it's listed and it's in a KIBA, but if it can't make a profit there will be inevitable pressure from developers to turn it into something else. I had a couple of meetings in the centre years ago, and it was so gloomy and miserable...like a Victorian prison or something. I reckon the Taproom could be a great way to cheer it up. I just hope that the rent for the units hasn't gone up too much for local entrepreneurs.



So your saying planning policy should be decided in the interests of developers.

Exactly what I don't want. Planning is boring subject. But its one way in a democracy that ordinary people can have at least some say in what happens. Instead of it all being in the interests of property developers.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2021)

Last night:



























						In photos: live Irish folk music at the Whiskey Tumbler, Brixton
					

It’s great to see a new venue offering live music in Brixton, and last night Brixton Buzz enjoyed an acoustic set by Molly’s Chambers at the Whiskey Tumbler bar.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Jun 25, 2021)

What’s the score now to enter the Albert?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What’s the score now to enter the Albert?


Scan in the code, wear a mask. Simples.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 30, 2021)

The Keep Calm copies wore infinitely thin a long time ago. But this one made me grin ...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 30, 2021)

yeah, i liked it too. 

Nice to see Khans investing in a refurb. Although they do seem to be going at about the same slow pace as whatever the new curry house in Market House is going to be.


----------



## trock1984 (Jul 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Japanese-themed restaurant coming to Market Row
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice another sushi place in Brixton! Anyone tried Sushi Revolution?? Lots of 5 star reviews on google......


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2021)

I had to go to Abbevilles yesterday and I noticed that King and Co next door is proudly showing a Portobello Breweries illuminated sign.
Their website indicates a large number of pubs in south London are now part of this chain, not just the Effra Social but many more.
Presumably a number are ex-Antic, though Antic is still a large local chain.

Anybody have any observations? The drinks prices at King and co seem high to me - few pints less than a fiver.
Presumably this explains why Portobello have diversified from brewing to pub management?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I had to go to Abbevilles yesterday and I noticed that King and Co next door is proudly showing a Portobello Breweries illuminated sign.
> Their website indicates a large number of pubs in south London are now part of this chain, not just the Effra Social but many more.
> Presumably a number are ex-Antic, though Antic is still a large local chain.
> 
> ...



been like this for ages - maybe 18 months


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2021)

I can't think of any pub that isn't ticketed and sold out for tonight unless anyone knows better?








						Where to watch the Euro 2020 final in Brixton tonight…
					

At 8pm tonight, England take on Italy in the final of the Euro 2020 competition – but can you still get to watch the game in Brixton?



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## madolesance (Jul 11, 2021)

editor said:


> I can't think of any pub that isn't ticketed and sold out for tonight unless anyone knows better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Station Road! Craft Beer has 2 large screens available for all to view outside in the road.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 11, 2021)

I heard a rumour last night that Pop Brixton are trying to charge people £120 to enter and watch the match.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I heard a rumour last night that Pop Brixton are trying to charge people £120 to enter and watch the match.


I think that's wildly unlikely but Brixton's 'green oasis' has certainly pushed out the nationwide PR for promoting it as the go-to boozer.

Oh no, I take that back. What a bunch of fucking rip off merchants



And you might get kicked off your table one hour after the final whistle.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I heard a rumour last night that Pop Brixton are trying to charge people £120 to enter and watch the match.



I bet they’re gutted they didn’t reopen that weird sport bar set up on the old Canterbury Arms site..


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I bet they’re gutted they didn’t reopen that weird sport bar set up on the old Canterbury Arms site..


Imagine how good the Canterbury would have been for watching the games..


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 11, 2021)

editor said:


> I think that's wildly unlikely but Brixton's 'green oasis' has certainly pushed out the nationwide PR for promoting it as the go-to boozer.
> 
> Oh no, I take that back. What a bunch of fucking rip off merchants
> 
> ...


I was hoping it wasn't true, but there you go. That's disgraceful. I'm not sure who is worse, them for charging it, or those who are willing to pay it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Imagine how good the Canterbury would have been for watching the games..


In truth I am not a big footie fan, even less so in a pub setting, but a great loss for those who are....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 11, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Station Road! Craft Beer has 2 large screens available for all to view outside in the road.


Are the bars cool with you using their toilets? I'd rather not piss on the street if i can help it.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Are the bars cool with you using their toilets? I'd rather not piss on the street if i can help it.


Just piss up against Pop Brixton.

Payback.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Are the bars cool with you using their toilets? I'd rather not piss on the street if i can help it.


Craft are fine with toilet use


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 19, 2021)

It appears that POW have changed their jazz night to Wednesday's, put it upstairs in the club bit, and brought the closing time forward to midnight.

This is a real shame, and makes me unlikely to go there much again in the future. Having worked there for a bit, i know that all the drinks served in the club and terrace areas are in dirty plastic cups and are more expensive than the pub bit. Its shit as well that it is no longer on a Thursday night, which breaks a bit of a tradition. I expect they will fill the pub on Thursday evenings with more cheese music instead.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> It appears that POW have changed their jazz night to Wednesday's, put it upstairs in the club bit, and brought the closing time to midnight.
> 
> This is a real shame, and makes me unlikely to go there much in again in the future. Having worked there for a bit, i know that all the drinks served in the club and terrace areas are in dirty plastic cups and are more expensive than the pub bit. Its shit as well that it is no longer on a Thursday night, which breaks a bit of a tradition. I expect they will fill the pub on Thursday evenings with more cheese music instead.


From my experience, local venues are less keen on live bands now and more interested in DJ nights.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 19, 2021)

editor said:


> From my experience, local venues are less keen on live bands now and more interested in DJ nights.


Is this cost ?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Is this cost ?


My understanding is that it's partly costs but mainly down to serving the new Brixton demographic who - in general - aren't that bothered about live music.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

These are good people 









						Brixton’s Cafe Van Gogh offers new vegan breakfast and summer menus while helping young people back into work
					

Café van Gogh, Brixton’s wonderful  not for profit Vegan Café & Restaurant and community interest organisation, is welcoming summer 2021 with a new menu, a new vegan breakfast offer and a…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> These are good people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven’t been in since they reopened but the new outdoors space round the side of the church looks nice from the outside...
also fans of vegan nosh might be interested in a new Ethiopian joint a bit further down towards Oval ( speaking of which calling the area Brixton is a bit of a stretch but never mind...😊) I forgot the name of the Ethiopian cafe tho..!

edit....the name of the Ethiopian joint is _Rhoda _worth a look if you are passing editor , I also noticed the Van Gogh set up is offering free daytime WiFi TIL 5pm....👍


----------



## Brixton_Penguin (Jul 23, 2021)

Anyone know what the deal is with Effra Hall Tavern? There were some signs in the window previously but those have gone and not been able to find anything online or on here.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2021)

Brixton_Penguin said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with Effra Hall Tavern? There were some signs in the window previously but those have gone and not been able to find anything online or on here.


Their website just says "we'll be back soon" and there's nothing on any on their (mainly defunct)  social media channels. 

I might be walking past tonight - if so, I'll see if I can find out what's going on.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2021)

Quite like this description of the Trinity: "bearded over"   😂


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Quite like this description of the Trinity: "bearded over"   😂




a bit late to the game with that one....the trinity has been well trendy for decades.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> a bit late to the game with that one....the trinity has been well trendy for decades.


I've never particularly liked the place.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Jul 24, 2021)

It turned from a cabbie‘s afternoon boozer to a quiz night for Miranda and Barnaby in around 2014. Clientele consist of marketing teams on a jolly (pre-COVID) and the ‘having a pint after a round of golf with the boys‘ crowd.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 24, 2021)

Good to see Ed mixing with the locals on coldharbour tonight


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 24, 2021)

It's also pretty busy for the concert crowd. Plenty of people used to pop in en route to the Academy


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Good to see Ed mixing with the locals on coldharbour tonight


That's a bit weird and stalky if you don't have the courtesy to introduce yourself.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2021)

editor said:


> I've never particularly liked the place.



...it was ok for a cheeky half outdoors on the long walk back from Tesco.
other times I found it a bit jippy and full of over excitable types, maybe ’the secret dj’ was one of them... 😉


----------



## Tron Cruise (Jul 24, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> It's also pretty busy for the concert crowd. Plenty of people used to pop in en route to the Academy


Yep - usually a bunch of blokes that went to university together going to see The Charlatans / Shed Seven / etc


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...it was ok for a cheeky half outdoors on the long walk back from Tesco.
> other times I found it a bit jippy and full of over excitable types, maybe ’the secret dj’ was one of them... 😉


Who was the 'secret DJ'?  Do they even have DJs in there?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2021)

editor said:


> Who was the 'secret DJ'?  Do they even have DJs in there?



the geezer who’s twitter post you shared here last night ( ”bearded over “ )


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 24, 2021)

editor said:


> That's a bit weird and stalky if you don't have the courtesy to introduce yourself.


No it isn't.
Stalky - lol. Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> No it isn't.
> Stalky - lol. Don't flatter yourself.


Seeing as you are neither a friend or an acquaintance, I'd be grateful if you didn't post up details of my whereabouts and who I'm with in a thread that is supposed to be about Brixton news.  And yes I do think it is weird behaviour.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

editor said:


> I've never particularly liked the place.


Has the Trinity always been a Youngs? Because for well over a decade now Youngs have purposefully moulded their pubs into more like overpriced restaurants with a bar. Almost all of their pubs are eye wateringly expensive and fucking boring.


----------



## DaphneM (Jul 24, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Has the Trinity always been a Youngs? Because for well over a decade now Youngs have purposefully moulded their pubs into more like overpriced restaurants with a bar. Almost all of their pubs are eye wateringly expensive and fucking boring.


it might not be any more?









						Young’s sells 56 tenanted pubs to rival Punch for £53 million
					

Punch's CEO, Clive Chesser, said he is "delighted" at the purchase




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Winot (Jul 24, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Has the Trinity always been a Youngs? Because for well over a decade now Youngs have purposefully moulded their pubs into more like overpriced restaurants with a bar. Almost all of their pubs are eye wateringly expensive and fucking boring.


Beer isn’t great and pubs have got worse I agree.

Have drinks in the Trinity for 25 years off and on. Nice location but as always a bit rah (cricket types originally).


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

Winot said:


> Beer isn’t great and pubs have got worse I agree.
> 
> Have drinks in the Trinity for 25 years off and on. Nice location but as always a bit rah (cricket types originally).


They also treat their staff like shit, not unheard of in the industry, but when they are pumping out pints at £6.50 a pop and a burger and chips for £14, you'd tentatively expect they have enough funds to pay hard working staff at least the London living wage.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> it might not be any more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Disposing" pubs, like they did with their brewery in Wandsworth, is a little sad. They clearly only give a shit about money which is a shame for Londoners. Fullers are also just as bad, although now owned by Asahi.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2021)

I was supposed to be playing the Effra Social tonight but it had to be cancelled due to Covid-related staff shortages.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

Head to hootananny, it was amazing last night and on Thursday, excellent music and people. It made me chuffed


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> it might not be any more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What will be left? They sold their brewing buisness to Charles Wells of Bedford - and it appears Wells then sold it on to Carlsberg-Marstons know in Bedford as the Eagle Brewery. If they sell off the pubs they will essentially have just a bank account in Jersey.

PS I knew a well-respected community worker who got barred from the Trinity for declining to vacate the garden drinking area at precisely eight o'clock.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 26, 2021)

Winot said:


> Nice location but as always a bit rah (cricket types originally).


This comment reveals some lack of awareness about who it is in Brixton that likes cricket.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 29, 2021)

I was in the Albert the other day and a young chap who had just bought a pint of one of the fancy craft beers was incredulous towards the barman that it had only cost £5. He said where he normally drinks it costs him £6.20. Unfortunately the pub being as empty as it was on a Tuesday evening, they'd probably do better pumping out those pints at £6.20 to people in their 20's who don't mind paying it.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Who was the 'secret DJ'?  Do they even have DJs in there?


He's a acquaintance of mine actually and the poor fucker has just been helicopter lifted from ICU in Ibiza to Palma, Majorca. CoVID'd up, in an induced coma, venitlated and fed through a tube 

Not seen him for years but he's quite a character (in a good way) and it's very sad. That said apparently they are hopeful he's improving


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's a acquaintance of mine actually and the poor fucker has just been helicopter lifted from ICU in Ibiza to Palma, Majorca. CoVID'd up, in an induced coma, venitlated and fed through a tub
> 
> Not seen him for years but he's quite a character (in a good way) and it's very sad. That said apparently they are hopeful he's improving


Damn. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Their website just says "we'll be back soon" and there's nothing on any on their (mainly defunct)  social media channels.
> 
> I might be walking past tonight - if so, I'll see if I can find out what's going on.



Is the Effra open? I was going to pop down this evening for jazz.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is the Effra open? I was going to pop down this evening for jazz.


I've no idea. There's live jazz at the Junction, if not.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2021)

Brixton on a Thursday night. The Duke was uncomfortably packed




























						In photos: a busy Thursday night in post-lockdown Brixton
					

Life appears to have pretty much returned to normal around Brixton as we took a tour around some bars last night.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 30, 2021)

Did you try to take your drink outside into the garden at The Duke? I had the tenacity to do that a couple of times last Saturday (early afternoon) and within seconds staff had snatched my pint from me and unceremoniously dumped it into a plastic cup.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Did you try to take your drink outside into the garden at The Duke? I had the tenacity to do that a couple of times last Saturday (early afternoon) and within seconds staff had snatched my pint from me and unceremoniously dumped it into a plastic cup.


I arrived about 8.30, ordered at the bar and drinks were only being sold in crappy plastic glasses. 
It was incredibly packed inside once the garden closed.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 30, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> tenacity


temerity?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 30, 2021)

editor said:


> I arrived about 8.30, ordered at the bar and drinks were only being sold in crappy plastic glasses.
> It was incredibly packed inside one the garden closed.


Its annoying being treated like a child who cannot be trusted to hold a glass properly. And when you are paying almost £6 a pint, i think the least you deserve is an actual glass to drink from. Cant be great for the environment either, at least Hootananny have got reusable, sturdy festival type cups for later in the night when they run out of clean glasses.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2021)

Went to Baz and Fred pizza place in Village yesterday afternoon. It was not busy was main reason to choose it. 

Both of us thought it was good pizza. Partner had vegan pizza and I had the goats cheese one.

Worth a look.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2021)

Bag a taco discount: Exclusive: get £5 off your first meal at Brixton’s DF Tacos


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 7, 2021)

I miss the 414😔


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I miss the 414😔



Hasn´t it been "saved" by Hondo? (Yes, I _am _being sarcastic.)


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I miss the 414😔


Every. Weekend.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 7, 2021)

Coming out of Hootananny last night at 3am, still pinging and eager to carry on the night, I would have given anything to trot down Coldharbour Lane to number 414 to be greeted by the warm smile of the owner dude and walk into the cavern of banging dance music and melting pot of spangled people.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2021)

So I finally got to DJ again after 17 months in the wilderness:








						In photos: it’s a full-on dancefloor as Brixton Buzz returns to the Effra Social
					

It’s been a long 17 months since we last hosted a party at Brixton’s Effra Social and it was great to be behind the decks again in front of lively crowd who wanted to dance the night aw…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 8, 2021)

editor said:


> So I finally got to DJ again after 17 months in the wilderness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...wrong thread maybe ?









						What's on in Brixton: live music, DJ nights, comedy, club and entertainment news
					

I reckon we could use a more club/gig focussed thread to complement this one Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more, so here goes.  And kicking it off...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...wrong thread maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about my own thread!


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks like Five guys is headed for Electric Lane


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 11, 2021)

A new burger place is definitely needed, especially as the nearest 1 is very far away by Clapham Common station. 

This lot are meant to be the biggest rip off merchants going in the burger game.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2021)

Great to see three pubs doing good business on a Monday night

























						Monday night out on the town: The Junction, The Sun and Old Dispensary
					

The weekend may be over, but there’s still plenty of things going on around Loughborough Junction and Camberwell on a Monday night. Here’s some photos from our travels last night:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 17, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's a acquaintance of mine actually and the poor fucker has just been helicopter lifted from ICU in Ibiza to Palma, Majorca. CoVID'd up, in an induced coma, venitlated and fed through a tube
> 
> Not seen him for years but he's quite a character (in a good way) and it's very sad. That said apparently they are hopeful he's improving


If anyone remembers this post about 'The Secret DJ' he's out of hospital and home in Ibiza, but financially fucked from medical bills and lost previous and near future earnings. Times are hard, but if you are out this week and can have one pint less, please do:









						Save Secret DJ, organized by SDJ Management
					

Recently The Secret DJ was rushed to hospital after contracting Covid19 for the second time. After an e… SDJ Management needs your support for Save Secret DJ



					gofund.me


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 22, 2021)

I noticed that a place in Brixton was  reviewed by Jay Rayner today in the Observer  









						Kurisu Omakase at Ichiban Sushi, London: ‘It is both dinner and theatre’ – restaurant review
					

London’s top sushi chefs are fighting to book a precious seat to see what this young man is doing in Brixton, writes Jay Rayner




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I noticed that a place in Brixton was  reviewed by Jay Rayner today in the Observer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Dinner £108"! 😨


----------



## ash (Aug 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> "Dinner £108"! 😨


And that’s without alcohol !!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> "Dinner £108"! 😨



yea and it even took JR three months to get a table
exclusive dining open two nights a week


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 22, 2021)

Love that review


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 23, 2021)

Every time that man reviews somewhere in Brixton it brings us all closer to to the Shoreditch Apocalypse.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 23, 2021)

I find the comments underneath these food reviews really weird. Its like Jay Rayner has a legion of fanboys who masturbate over his reviews and jump on you if you dare to criticise anything about them. If ever i add a comment, it is pre moderated and never gets published.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 23, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> Every time that man reviews somewhere in Brixton it brings us all closer to to the Shoreditch Apocalypse.


His family has been in the the area over two decades.
Can't really be classed as nu-brixton can he?
He's a local guy doing well, that's it.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 23, 2021)

Its wildly out if my price range but I have the wish the guy well - literally grew up in his parents restaurant on Atlantic Road, now destined for big things. It's a nice success story.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 23, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> His family has been in the the area over two decades.
> Can't really be classed as nu-brixton can he?
> He's a local guy doing well, that's it.


....are you talking about Jay Rayner or Kurisu Omakase ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 23, 2021)

Kurisu Omakase


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 23, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Kurisu Omakase


....fair enough


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2021)

I find it obscene that in one of the most deprived wards in the country it can be seen to be OK to have restaurant with three month booking and apparently reasonable price of over a hundred quid.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2021)

There are two Brixton. The one in LJ where I live. And the one in Central Brixton.

This is the anniversary of Brixton Riots. As I've posted previously historically riots in this country have been roughly the have nots resentment boiling over.

As in 2011 riots.

The difference between 80s and now is that the in your face blunt racism is absent.

The Thatcherite they have pulled themselves up dogma is taken as common sense.

My experience of moving up to LJ is that nothing has changed.

What has changed is the normality of inequality.

Its just accepted this is how things are.

Its also regarded as a joke here. Just someone doing well. End of discussion.

TBF I can at moment afford the occasional pizza etc. But a hundred quid? Sorry how is that ok in Brixton?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 23, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I find it obscene that in one of the most deprived wards in the country it can be seen to be OK to have restaurant with three month booking and apparently reasonable price of over a hundred quid.


Its basically using the (long standing)family restaurants premises to showcase his chef skills innit? When so may young people from 'normal' backgrounds have their ambitions crushed out of them, its refreshing to see someone whose grown up waiting tables, seemingly without privilege, doing well.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Its basically using the (long standing)family restaurants premises to showcase his chef skills innit? When so may young people from 'normal' backgrounds have their ambitions crushed out of them, its refreshing to see someone whose grown up waiting tables, seemingly without privilege, doing well.



Your buying into the right wing fantasy if that people just tried hard enough they would succeed.

Why do you think that so many young people are crushed?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Its basically using the (long standing)family restaurants premises to showcase his chef skills innit? When so may young people from 'normal' backgrounds have their ambitions crushed out of them, its refreshing to see someone whose grown up waiting tables, seemingly without privilege, doing well.



On this subject.

In Popes Road there is mural of Black working class man who is the road sweeper in the area.

Someone said to me that this is not supporting ambition/aspiration of ethnic minorities.

My answer is that pandemic has shown people doing low paid essential work should be valued. They Imo should not be excluded from fine food. It showcases an essential worker.

Its not crushing ambition. Thats the wrong way to look at this. The problem is how work is valued, how people are crushed by being treated as of low value. Despite fact that pandemic showed the that people who have been undervalued are key workers.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 24, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Your buying into the right wing fantasy if that people just tried hard enough they would succeed.
> 
> Why do you think that so many young people are crushed?


Loads and loads of social-economic reasons which Im not going to go into in this thread, and I am sure you're well aware of. 
I'm absolutely not a 'pull yourself up the bootstraps' Tory and I know fuck all about cooking to know if this kid has got this break through luck, talent, hardwork, whatever but on those very rare occasions a (presumably) working class kid gets a break, be it as a footballer, pop star, or chef - I think is nice to see. 
Bailing out now before this veers wildly off topic.


----------



## ash (Aug 24, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Your buying into the right wing fantasy if that people just tried hard enough they would succeed.
> 
> Why do you think that so many young people are crushed?


That’s a very cynical 6th form  view. One young man achieved - fantastic for him.  We all know it doesn’t mean that everyone can.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2021)

ash said:


> That’s a very cynical 6th form  view. One young man achieved - fantastic for him.  We all know it doesn’t mean that everyone can.



Fuck off with your sixth form stuff.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2021)

ash said:


> That’s a very cynical 6th form  view. One young man achieved - fantastic for him.  We all know it doesn’t mean that everyone can.



I think this post shows complete disrespect for a black working class man who is celebrated on a mural.

Whose the We? Who are you talking on behalf of?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Loads and loads of social-economic reasons which Im not going to go into in this thread, and I am sure you're well aware of.
> I'm absolutely not a 'pull yourself up the bootstraps' Tory and I know fuck all about cooking to know if this kid has got this break through luck, talent, hardwork, whatever but on those very rare occasions a (presumably) working class kid gets a break, be it as a footballer, pop star, or chef - I think is nice to see.
> Bailing out now before this veers wildly off topic.



So as this is a thread on food whilst its fine to say three month waiting list and big bill out of reach of me and most in Coldharbour ward is ok. When I query this its going off topic.

Thats Imo part of the normalisation of this state of affairs.

It get reduced back to individual effort.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 24, 2021)

I was just trying to say something nice about a local young person.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 24, 2021)

ash said:


> That’s a very cynical 6th form  view. One young man achieved - fantastic for him.  We all know it doesn’t mean that everyone can.


6th form. 
spot on.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 24, 2021)

While you might not like or agree with Gramsci's views, they are socialist views. 
You might not be a socialist but that doesn't mean they"re 6th form.


----------



## ash (Aug 24, 2021)

nagapie said:


> While you might not like or agree with Gramsci's views, they are socialist views.
> You might not be a socialist but that doesn't mean they"re 6th form.


Tbf you don’t know anything about my political stance.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Its basically using the (long standing)family restaurants premises to showcase his chef skills innit? When so may young people from 'normal' backgrounds have their ambitions crushed out of them, its refreshing to see someone whose grown up waiting tables, seemingly without privilege, doing well.


It's great one someone local from a 'normal' background does well. But it's not so great when they then create an elite business that is completely unaffordable to the community they grew up in. I can't find anything to celebrate there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 24, 2021)

Difficult one innit ?
the amount of training and dedication required to become a good sushi chef is a factor
the ingredients are expensive
the waiting list is proof that the practitioner has achieved a high degree of competence
beyond fodder and almost art...
the limited opening hours will be a facctor, it’s not gonna drag in hordes
and the price tho’ it is well out of reach of most is not that extreme for the type of food
is it better a local dude is doing alright out of the luxury end of dining rather than someone coming in
backed by venture capital, or knocking out burgers to the stag and hen out of towners ?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 24, 2021)

ash said:


> Tbf you don’t know anything about my political stance.


I didn't comment on yours, I commented on Gramsci's. Which is socialist. I said it may not be yours or the other people commenting.
I think it's unfair to take offense when you called his views 6th form. If anything, you're the one commenting on others and now taking an ideological conversation as a personal affront.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 24, 2021)

dp


----------



## alex_ (Aug 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> is it better a local dude is doing alright out of the luxury end of dining rather than someone coming in
> backed by venture capital, or knocking out burgers to the stag and hen out of towners ?



👍


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 24, 2021)

editor said:


> It's great one someone local from a 'normal' background does well. But it's not so great when they then create an elite business that is completely unaffordable to the community they grew up in. I can't find anything to celebrate there.



cross subsidisation helping the more affordable parent restaurant stay open after a shit year maybe ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 24, 2021)

How dare anyone try and better themselves without thinking of their community first. 
Stay in your lane because the village idiots don’t like anything else. 
Fuck me.


----------



## Jimbeau (Aug 24, 2021)

From what I have read about omakase, it's a combination of food and performance, where the chef's biography and oratory skills are all part of the show. Setting up in the surroundings of the family business where he was raised and began his catering career is clearly a deliberate choice. As must be doing these nights on the days when Ichiban - and most other small restaurants - are ordinarily closed. He could, of course, do it somewhere else - but the whole thing would be diminished by doing so.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> From what I have read about omakase, it's a combination of food and performance, where the chef's biography and oratory skills are all part of the show. Setting up in the surroundings of the family business where he was raised and began his catering career is clearly a deliberate choice. As must be doing these nights on the days when Ichiban - and most other small restaurants - are ordinarily closed. He could, of course, do it somewhere else - but the whole thing would be diminished by doing so.



that is a very interesting and relevant contribution to the discussion, thank you.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> How dare anyone try and better themselves without thinking of their community first.
> Stay in your lane because the village idiots don’t like anything else.
> Fuck me.


People can do what they like  but I'm not going to enthusiastically applaud the opening of a restaurant in my area that only the extremely well off can afford. Why should I?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 24, 2021)

editor said:


> People can do what they like  but I'm not going to enthusiastically applaud the opening of a restaurant in my area that only the extremely well off can afford. Why should I?


Because Jay Rayner says so


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Because Jay Rayner says so


I know you are being a bit jokey here but the review is more problematic to me than the actual restaurant because the review is more about the reviewer and promoting public image, aspiration and conspicuous consumption lifestyle to observer foodie types....I guess someone who is bang into sushi might think £108 spent on an evening of banta and food is a good investment once or twice a year and live a frugal and conscious life otherwise, and someone else might rather go to the pub 5 nights a week or a big music event now and then etc etc things that might be out of reach to a lot of people living in a deprived area...so a matter of personal choice.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2021)

editor said:


> People can do what they like  but I'm not going to enthusiastically applaud the opening of a restaurant in my area that only the extremely well off can afford. Why should I?


What do you find so amusing about that statement Mr paulee ?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 28, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I know you are being a bit jokey here but the review is more problematic to me than the actual restaurant because the review is more about the reviewer and promoting public image, aspiration and conspicuous consumption lifestyle to observer foodie types....I guess someone who is bang into sushi might think £108 spent on an evening of banta and food is a good investment once or twice a year and live a frugal and conscious life otherwise, and someone else might rather go to the pub 5 nights a week or a big music event now and then etc etc things that might be out of reach to a lot of people living in a deprived area...so a matter of personal choice.


My sister-in-law is in this category. Not remotely well-off, from a deprived area (N Wales) but spent £220 on a meal this week in a Michelin-starred restaurant in London on her honeymoon. When they’re at home, she and my brother rarely go out and they were unable to go to Greece as planned after their wedding, so this was their big treat for the year. (I also paid for half of it as their wedding gift.)


----------



## Ms T (Aug 28, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> From what I have read about omakase, it's a combination of food and performance, where the chef's biography and oratory skills are all part of the show. Setting up in the surroundings of the family business where he was raised and began his catering career is clearly a deliberate choice. As must be doing these nights on the days when Ichiban - and most other small restaurants - are ordinarily closed. He could, of course, do it somewhere else - but the whole thing would be diminished by doing so.



I think it’s important to remember that most of the time Ichiban is an affordable local restaurant.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2021)

By God, that Tequila Mockingbird place is awful. It's another of those gentrifying cocktail chains that turns into a club for the Clapham crowd.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 28, 2021)

editor said:


> By God, that Tequila Mockingbird place is awful. It's another of those gentrifying cocktail chains that turns into a club for the Clapham crowd.


...thanks for going in so we don’t have too...did you take pics ?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...thanks for going in so we don’t have too...did you take pics ?


I didn't get past the door. My mate was DJing so I was going to pop in to say hello, but I was informed that no entry is allowed after 1am-  just as a bunch of women sailed through the door.

But I took a peek inside and it looked grim as fuck.

Boy do I miss Kaff


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 28, 2021)

editor said:


> I didn't get past the door. My mate was DJing so I was going to pop in to say hello, but I was informed that no entry is allowed after 1am-  just as a bunch of women sailed through the door.
> 
> But I took a peek inside and it looked grim as fuck.
> 
> Boy do I miss Kaff


Oh well ! I guess it’s cool that your mate is earning a crust by entertaining the Clapham mob at least.
ive come across this no unaccompanied dudes thing as well, the bouncer told us  it’s a women’s safety issue.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Oh well ! I guess it’s cool that your mate is earning a crust by entertaining the Clapham mob at least.
> ive come across this no unaccompanied dudes thing as well, the bouncer told us  it’s a women’s safety issue.


He's a born and bred Brixton guy and I don't think it's his ideal gig, but needs must...


----------



## T & P (Aug 29, 2021)

Had a takeaway Sunday lunch from The Beast of Brixton today. Ludicrously generous serving of beef and overall very satisfying. Not the cheapest but frankly my dish would have been enough for two people.My OH equally liked her veggie option. Look forward to eating in-house next time.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 30, 2021)

I met and spoke with the owners of the Beast of Brixton a few years ago, they were decent people. I don't go there anymore though as the last time I was there I was charged over £9 for a pint and a half of whatever it was on tap from Brixton Brewery, which is daylight robbery.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 30, 2021)

They're nice guys. I had the roast a couple of years back but as done in.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

A Saturday night pub crawl A Coldharbour Lane to Camberwell Saturday night pub crawl – in photos


----------



## TopCat (Sep 2, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I find it obscene that in one of the most deprived wards in the country it can be seen to be OK to have restaurant with three month booking and apparently reasonable price of over a hundred quid.


What’s your limit for a meal before it becomes obscene?


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 2, 2021)

I feel like the less money people have, the less inclined I am to tell them how to spend it.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

Trouble is with all these new places catering to the well off and the seemingly endless number of people wanting an 'ocassional treat' is that they reduce the options for the less well off who can't afford to splash out hundreds of pounds for a single meal.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Trouble is with all these new places catering to the well off and the seemingly endless number of people wanting an 'ocassional treat' is that they reduce the options for the less well off who can't afford to splash out hundreds of pounds for a single meal.


That’s nonsense in the case of Ichibans special nights because they only happen when the normal restaurant is shut...


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> That’s nonsense in the case of Ichibans special nights because they only happen when the normal restaurant is shut...


I was talking in general, hence the plural "new places."

I'm just tired of unaffordable places being excused because of all these supposed 'occasional treats.' Where I live, some of those treats would add up to food on the table for a month for a family.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 2, 2021)

editor said:


> I was talking in general, hence the plural "new places."
> 
> I'm just tired of unaffordable places being excused because of all these supposed 'occasional treats.' Where I live, some of those treats would add up to food on the table for a month for a family.


Apologies, I thought this was a continuation of the conversations about the Jay Rayner recommended pop up and the Tequila Mockingbird cocktail bar. I’m not sure whether the new places are a cause or symptom of gentrification, probably both tbf, and also neither because big money players like property developers are also involved.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 2, 2021)

editor said:


> I was talking in general, hence the plural "new places."
> 
> I'm just tired of unaffordable places being excused because of all these supposed 'occasional treats.' Where I live, some of those treats would add up to food on the table for a month for a family.



Anytime a critical comment is allowed to be published under Rayner's articles, questioning the morality of spending over a ton on dinner in a deprived area, he often sneerily defends himself with the whole 'other people go to a concert or a football match and spend the same amount of money so why cant i spend it on food' retort. 

He seems to miss the point that the people in the area who cant afford his fancy, expensive (paid for on expenses) dinner, also cant afford to drop £100 on a concert or football match either.  And also the fact that these people do spend money on food, as it is essential to life, just far, far less in a whole week than he spent in 1 fucking sitting. 

I dont care how many times he pops his head above the parapet and defends an off license in Herne Hill or tweets about Nour cash and carry, the idea he is some kind of asset to the area is nonsense.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anytime a critical comment is allowed to be published under Rayner's articles, questioning the morality of spending over a ton on dinner in a deprived area, he often sneerily defends himself with the whole 'other people go to a concert or a football match and spend the same amount of money so why cant i spend it on food' retort.
> 
> He seems to miss the point that the people in the area who cant afford his fancy, expensive (paid for on expenses) dinner, also cant afford to drop £100 on a concert or football match either.  And also the fact that these people do spend money on food, as it is essential to life, just far, far less in a whole week than he spent in 1 fucking sitting.
> 
> I dont care how many times he pops his head above the parapet and defends an off license in Herne Hill or tweets about Nour cash and carry, the idea he is some kind of asset to the area is nonsense.


Amen, brother.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anytime a critical comment is allowed to be published under Rayner's articles, questioning the morality of spending over a ton on dinner in a deprived area, he often sneerily defends himself with the whole 'other people go to a concert or a football match and spend the same amount of money so why cant i spend it on food' retort.
> 
> He seems to miss the point that the people in the area who cant afford his fancy, expensive (paid for on expenses) dinner, also cant afford to drop £100 on a concert or football match either.  And also the fact that these people do spend money on food, as it is essential to life, just far, far less in a whole week than he spent in 1 fucking sitting.
> 
> I dont care how many times he pops his head above the parapet and defends an off license in Herne Hill or tweets about Nour cash and carry, the idea he is some kind of asset to the area is nonsense.



I'm gonna agree with your comments about Jay Rayner, him using that defence for himself is laughable given his circumstances, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t true for ‘normal’ people .  meanwhile here’s a pic ( copyright Brixton Buzz)  of probably about £200+ notes worth of empty cans from yesterdays shenanigans in the park but I’m not hearing too many complaints about the weekend of hedonism happening in an area of social deprivation....


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2021)

I think Rayner is a great food writer and its grand to see him about Brixton and say hello from time to time.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 4, 2021)

cuppa tee , I think you'll find there's been plenty posted on the boards about fencing off the park for paid events that locals might not have access to.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2021)

nagapie said:


> cuppa tee , I think you'll find there's been plenty posted on the boards about fencing off the park for paid events that locals might not have access to.


True, but not specifically about the amount of money being spent in onsite bars or comparisons with deprived locals weekly spending on food.....


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I think Rayner is a great food writer and its grand to see him about Brixton and say hello from time to time.


He says nothing to me about my life.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I'm gonna agree with your comments about Jay Rayner, him using that defence for himself is laughable given his circumstances, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t true for ‘normal’ people .  meanwhile here’s a pic ( copyright Brixton Buzz)  of probably about £200+ notes worth of empty cans from yesterdays shenanigans in the park but I’m not hearing too many complaints about the weekend of hedonism happening in an area of social deprivation....


You know loads of people living close to the park get free tickets, yes? And those living a little further away get discounted tickets? And loads of the bands were locals?

Notably, the price of an all-day ticket for Wide Awake wouldn't even buy you_ half_ of the posh meal that Rayner was frothing about.

*But that's not to say that I haven't got issues with the park being regularly fenced off for private events.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> True, but not specifically about the amount of money being spent in onsite bars or comparisons with deprived locals weekly spending on food.....


It's all part of the same thing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2021)

editor said:


> He says nothing to me about my life.


Lol and we all know how the cat that penned the original lyric turned out....


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2021)

editor said:


> You know loads of people living close to the park get free tickets, yes? And those living a little further away get discounted tickets? And loads of the bands were locals?
> 
> Notably, the price of an all-day ticket for Wide Awake wouldn't even buy you_ half_ of the posh meal that Rayner was frothing about.
> 
> *But that's not to say that I haven't got issues with the park being regularly fenced off for private events



yes I know about the freebies but i also think a lot of people living close by won’t have the least interest in the sweetener and wii just have to grin and bear it. The. price of the ticket is only half the story, the other spending on booze etc ramps up the cost a fair bit, I can’t buy the idea that the people inside the fence aren’t enjoying privileges that are out of reach of the most deprived.....man, I felt bad enough dropping cash on a Sunday roast and a couple of pints on my birthday a few weeks back...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2021)

If you live locally, just get hammered at home before heading in, one of the perks i suppose. That's not to defend the horrendous price of beer, im the first to moan about that, but sadly I actually expected a can of red stripe to cost more than 5.75. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If you live locally, just get hammered at home before heading in, one of the perks i suppose.


That's what loads of people were doing but-  fucking hell - £5.75 for a can that normally costs a quid is a real rip. That said, your ticket does give you a whole day's entertainment and you get to see a shitload of bands - and it was great to see the Windmill getting its own stage and local talent being suppported.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2021)

editor said:


> That's what loads of people were doing but-  fucking hell - £5.75 for a can that normally costs a quid is a real rip. That said, your ticket does give you a whole day's entertainment and you get to see a shitload of bands - and it was great to see the Windmill getting its own stage and local talent being suppported.


Yeah my mate who is more into bands was very pleased that the stage was apparently programmed by the Windmill. He said the same, thats lots of bands were local, so fair fucks. Nice to bump into you briefly too.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2021)

Is there anywhere with proper coffee? The Illy I have at home is so good that all the stuff in local cafes tastes like cardboard to me. I have to go to the West End to have a half-decent cafe experience.  I don't like Federation, Parissi, The Laundry, Lounge, Sendero or Blackbird in Herne Hill.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 4, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Is there anywhere with proper coffee? The Illy I have at home is so good that all the stuff in local cafes tastes like cardboard to me. I have to go to the West End to have a half-decent cafe experience.  I don't like Federation, Parissi, The Laundry, Lounge, Sendero or Blackbird in Herne Hill.


Federation coffee is horrible.
My vote for best coffee, although probably too far, goes to the Black Cat Café in Myatts Field Park.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks, that's a good excuse for a 1.4 mile bike ride!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2021)

editor said:


> He says nothing to me about my life.


You are a vegetarian hence the disconnect. His sheer delight in food, his appetite for a scoff, it’s fantastic. 

When he started he was paired with a food writer more up your street. I can’t remember her name.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Sep 5, 2021)

nagapie said:


> My vote for best coffee, although probably too far, goes to the Black Cat Café in Myatts Field Park.


Great coffee and great people.  

also, cable bakery up by kennington park is good, and they roast their own beans i think.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You are a vegetarian hence the disconnect. His sheer delight in food, his appetite for a scoff, it’s fantastic.
> 
> When he started he was paired with a food writer more up your street. I can’t remember her name.


Really struggling to see why me being a vegetarian has any part to play in my opinion of a privileged celebrity food critic raving about £100+ meals.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Is there anywhere with proper coffee? The Illy I have at home is so good that all the stuff in local cafes tastes like cardboard to me. I have to go to the West End to have a half-decent cafe experience.  I don't like Federation, Parissi, The Laundry, Lounge, Sendero or Blackbird in Herne Hill.


Batch and Co in Streatham Hill (near decorator's mate) has the best coffee IMHO


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Is there anywhere with proper coffee? The Illy I have at home is so good that all the stuff in local cafes tastes like cardboard to me. I have to go to the West End to have a half-decent cafe experience.  I don't like Federation, Parissi, The Laundry, Lounge, Sendero or Blackbird in Herne Hill.



My go-to is Mustafa who runs the coffee stall in the railway tunnel in Herne Hill.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 5, 2021)

Jus Jam on Atlantic Road


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You are a vegetarian hence the disconnect. His sheer delight in food, his appetite for a scoff, it’s fantastic.
> 
> When he started he was paired with a food writer more up your street. I can’t remember her name.


Grace Dent ?


----------



## princess_k (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks like the Effra Hall Tavern is reopening this week - because Errol Linton says he’s playing there Wednesday! (In a post he did 2 days ago)


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Really struggling to see why me being a vegetarian has any part to play in my opinion of a privileged celebrity food critic raving about £100+ meals.


Most vegetarians aren’t that interested in food. Eat like crocodiles. Gulp gulp gone.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2021)

I like to save up and go to Le Gavroche once a year. Makes Jays meal look cheap.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Most vegetarians aren’t that interested in food. Eat like crocodiles. Gulp gulp gone.


0/10. Pitifully weak trolling. Must try harder.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2021)

editor said:


> 0/10. Pitifully weak trolling. Must try harder.


There are not many gourmet vegetarian restaurants in London to be fair. 

I remember the taste of Cranks. Can’t get the taste out still.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 5, 2021)

Yep, looks like. This from the Effra' Insta.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> There are not many gourmet vegetarian restaurants in London to be fair.
> 
> I remember the taste of Cranks. Can’t get the taste out still.


After 20 years? You should see a doctor!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 5, 2021)

Hopefully the Effra hasn't changed much, as it seemed a bit odd it being suddenly closed for so long.


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 5, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Hopefully the Effra hasn't changed much, as it seemed a bit odd it being suddenly closed for so long.


How long has it been closed for? I think I know why


----------



## princess_k (Sep 5, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Hopefully the Effra hasn't changed much, as it seemed a bit odd it being suddenly closed for so long.


A neighbour said that a family member died and that’s why the closure was so sudden. I’m surprised they haven’t put any signs up at the pub that it’s reopening tomorrow - I only found out because I was hunting down any information about if/when it’d open again.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 5, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I remember the taste of Cranks. Can’t get the taste out still.



salt and ‘herbs’....it was the height of metropolitan sophistication to this northern pleb when my posh London girlfriend took me there.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Federation coffee is horrible.
> My vote for best coffee, although probably too far, goes to the Black Cat Café in Myatts Field Park.


I went yesterday - stunningly good. Up there with London's best.  It's outdoors with no seats, which is a shame. No cafe vibe with no seats. I sat on the grass in some dog diarrhoea. But I think there was some gay cruising happening, so next time I might get lucky.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 6, 2021)

Fmondays is good 
As is Stir opposite - both on Brixton Hill
Brockwell blend opposite tube is decent as well.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I went yesterday - stunningly good. Up there with London's best.  It's outdoors with no seats, which is a shame. No cafe vibe with no seats. I sat on the grass in some dog diarrhoea. But I think there was some gay cruising happening, so next time I might get lucky.


You evoke your experience wonderfully.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I went yesterday - stunningly good. Up there with London's best.  It's outdoors with no seats, which is a shame. No cafe vibe with no seats. I sat on the grass in some dog diarrhoea. But I think there was some gay cruising happening, so next time I might get lucky.


There used to be 4 double sets of benches, perhaps they've been a casualty of Covid.
Glad my coffee recommendation was upheld though


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Grace Dent ?


Ariel Leve aka the Frugal Eater


----------



## TopCat (Sep 7, 2021)

Ms T said:


> Ariel Leve aka the Frugal Eater


A veggie who disliked eating and wrote about it.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 7, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Jus Jam on Atlantic Road


Just been there, and I have earth-shattering news. Dust off the air raid sirens. He (George, the proprietor) has real Jamaica Blue Mountain. You can watch actual bags of Jamaican Coffee Growers Association beans going into their own grinder. £5 for a one shot espresso. Not bad, considering that JBM beans retail for £100 per kilo in the UK.  Very smooth, no aftertaste. The first real JBM I've had since 2006 in Bamboula, the Caribbean restaurant on Acre Lane, which closed down ages ago.  His ordinary coffee is Carraro Premium Blends , and it's good. So I no longer need to leave Brixton to get a coffee.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 7, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Just been there, and I have earth-shattering news. Dust off the air raid sirens. He (George, the proprietor) has real Jamaica Blue Mountain. You can watch actual bags of Jamaican Coffee Growers Association beans going into their own grinder. £5 for a one shot espresso. Not bad, considering that JBM beans retail for £100 per kilo in the UK.  Very smooth, no aftertaste. The first real JBM I've had since 2006 in Bamboula, the Caribbean restaurant on Acre Lane, which closed down ages ago.  His ordinary coffee is Carraro Premium Blends , and it's good. So I no longer need to leave Brixton to get a coffee.


A fiver for a single espresso????

Fuck that.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 7, 2021)

It was £12 for three long coffees (of that type) and a doughnut the other day.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 7, 2021)

I think he increased the price of JBM from 4 to 5 today.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 7, 2021)

Just for you? Ideal after a £100 dinner.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 7, 2021)

who's buying me that?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

Glorious slapdown from the Van Gogh café


----------



## TopCat (Sep 10, 2021)

I was shocked to find my fav brixton pub landlord has been suspended and barred from his pub. My custom is definitely elsewhere now.


----------



## nick (Sep 10, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I was shocked to find my fav brixton pub landlord has been suspended and barred from his pub. My custom is definitely elsewhere now.


Don't leave us hanging. Which pub?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 10, 2021)

nick said:


> Don't leave us hanging. Which pub?


Albert.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 10, 2021)

The young lad seemed to running things yesterday. Said they were very short staffed.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 10, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The young lad seemed to running things yesterday. Said they were very short staffed.


Many punters?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 10, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Many punters?


Not really. Largely empty inside, quite a few people in the garden, one group blasting their own music on portable speakers to the irritation of other, older drinkers.

Together with the above, and the manager being suspended, you wonder how long Greene King will put up with it before they make some big changes. They are a huge Pubco with profits to be made, after all.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2021)

Just been hearing about this from the suspended party. Well done to Greene King for living up to their reputation for ruthlessness. I'm sure they won't regret it.


----------



## cresconius (Sep 11, 2021)

Checked out Bebs Kitchen yesterday. Ate in, food brilliant and Beb gave a little impromptu live guitar performance. 40 quid for 2 people and we had a lot of food.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not really. Largely empty inside, quite a few people in the garden, one group blasting their own music on portable speakers to the irritation of other, older drinkers.
> 
> Together with the above, and the manager being suspended, you wonder how long Greene King will put up with it before they make some big changes. They are a huge Pubco with profits to be made, after all.


I fear for the future of the Albert.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 13, 2021)

This is great from the owner of a soon to be open place in the Market
Hacha will shut one day a week so its not-for-profit organisation Equal Measures can offer training, mentorship and workshops designd to improve the representation of BAME communities in the hospitality industry.








						Bar owner calls for hospitality to take part...
					

Deano Moncrieffe director of Hacha bar in Londons Dalston is launching the Equal Measures campaign this month to improve diversity and tackle racism in the...




					www.thecaterer.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 14, 2021)

Wnat did Greene King do?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Wnat did Greene King do?


Suspended Wojek. 
Separately , got a daily bouncer after a hideous incident a couple of weeks ago. 
Bouncer moans about cannabis. Hardly any punters.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 14, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Suspended Wojek.
> Separately , got a daily bouncer after a hideous incident a couple of weeks ago.
> Bouncer moans about cannabis. Hardly any punters.


Heard about the incident recently, hardly the staff's fault!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 14, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I was shocked to find my fav brixton pub landlord has been suspended and barred from his pub. My custom is definitely elsewhere now.


Ah fuck, gutted to hear this.


----------



## dbs1fan (Sep 17, 2021)

Any update on the situation with Wojtek, Albert pub manager?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 17, 2021)

He and his family are still living above the pub, and will be for as long as they want because it would be so difficult to remove him.  The rift with the brewery happened when he told them he wanted to quit and return to Poland. After 14 years in the job he suddenly became a non-person in their eyes.  He has a new job lined up. It involves coming back to London often. He's going to have a farewell party, but I don't know when. The pub has an interim manager and the brewery are looking for someone permanent.


----------



## dbs1fan (Sep 17, 2021)

Many thanks for this info on Wojtek!


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 18, 2021)

Albert is closed tonight


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah, great ;/









						US burger chain Five Guys to open in Electric Lane, Brixton
					

Brixton is getting another multinational burger chain in the form of Five Guys, which will be opening  in Electric Lane soon.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Yeah, great ;/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got dragged to the one by oxford circus, a grim experience...


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I got dragged to the one by oxford circus, a grim experience...


I have fond memories of the one in covent garden..i was a runner for a vfx place and i got sent there to pick up lunch for people on the day it opened (i remember there was a lot of excitement about it). There was a massiveeee queue and I got to chill out in the sunshine for ages waiting for the food ha. It’s never appealed to me as the veggie options look quite boring and I’ve heard a lot of people say it’s overrated.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 21, 2021)

Not sure any burger places (vegan or not) can be a pleasant experience or have an ambience.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 21, 2021)

Their malt milkshake is awesome.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 21, 2021)

I find the burgers decent, but overpriced. Only been in one store (Putney) which was quite messy and not somewhere to linger.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2021)

The building was going to be used by the grim-sounding, Meat Liquor hipster chain, so I guess that Five Guys are marginally less awful, not that I'll ever be buying anything from them.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Yeah, great ;/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....talking of Electric Lane there is a council meeting tonight to discuss if a premiseslicense be granted for Impact Brixton home to the Black Bar discussed here previously...( link to pdf )


			https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/g15336/Public%20reports%20pack%20Tuesday%2021-Sep-2021%2019.00%20Licensing%20Sub-Committee.pdf?T=10&fbclid=IwAR11KL4HI__I4j7x0pQCoPsYGz_r42vGZxBzyLYFWzjIdDpbYYieuD6ILcc
		

....looks like there is a fair bit of opposition to this from lthe Brixton society,local councillors and residents.....


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 21, 2021)

A recent review of the Brixton branch of the Turtle Bay chain:

I ate at Trip Advisor's top rated Caribbean restaurant in London _and it gave me a stomach ache_


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 22, 2021)

editor said:


> The building was going to be used by the grim-sounding, Meat Liquor hipster chain, so I guess that Five Guys are marginally less awful, not that I'll ever be buying anything from them.


I dislike Meat Liquor ('Dead Hippie' lolz ) but I think they can at least claim to have started out quite small in South London, and do give discount to Dulwich Hamlet fans before and after the game in the East Dulwich branch.

Five Guys is an American McDonald's type place (probably with thousands of outlets) with a USP of charging more money for their fast food burger and fries. Im not sure the savvy kids of Brixton will be fooled into paying more than McD's for their food, it would be amusing if 'Five Guys' was a failure, like that 'Dirty Burger' (or whatever it was called) turned out to be.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 22, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> A recent review of the Brixton branch of the Turtle Bay chain:
> 
> I ate at Trip Advisor's top rated Caribbean restaurant in London _and it gave me a stomach ache_


It looks like many of this place's 5 star reviews on Trip Advisor are written by reviewers with 1 review to their name, which means they either bribed customers to do it or simply wrote the reviews themselves. Im glad of the honest article you have posted, as it means i wont be fooled into ever eating there.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 22, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dislike Meat Liquor ('Dead Hippie' lolz ) but I think they can at least claim to have started out quite small in South London, and do give discount to Dulwich Hamlet fans before and after the game in the East Dulwich branch.
> 
> Five Guys is an American McDonald's type place (probably with thousands of outlets) with a USP of charging more money for their fast food burger and fries. Im not sure the savvy kids of Brixton will be fooled into paying more than McD's for their food, it would be amusing if 'Five Guys' was a failure, like that 'Dirty Burger' (or whatever it was called) turned out to be.


I really liked their original outlet in New Cross. Fantastic burgers


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2021)

Say hello to Bar Marino 









						Bar Marino cocktail bar to open up in Brixton’s San Marino coffee shop at night
					

San Marino has long been one of our favourite Brixton coffee bars, and very soon you’ll be able to enjoy cocktails and Thai food after the café has closed for the night.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2021)

That bouncer at the Albert isn't exactly noted for his cheery disposition, is he?


----------



## Ryan2468 (Sep 22, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> It looks like many of this place's 5 star reviews on Trip Advisor are written by reviewers with 1 review to their name, which means they either bribed customers to do it or simply wrote the reviews themselves. Im glad of the honest article you have posted, as it means i wont be fooled into ever eating there.


Think it's also partly as the author of the article suggests, a lot of them have been posted by people that just for the drinks, take up residency and get pished. So naturally they think it's great.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 22, 2021)

editor said:


> That bouncer at the Albert isn't exactly noted for his cheery disposition, is he?



...guess in that line of work you don’t wanna get too friendly with the punters in case you need to sling them out....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 22, 2021)

Ryan2468 said:


> Think it's also partly as the author of the article suggests, a lot of them have been posted by people that just for the drinks, take up residency and get pished. So naturally they think it's great.


True, and maybe a free round of watery shots if you go on TripAdvisor there and then and big them up


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...guess in that line of work you don’t wanna get too friendly with the punters in case you need to sling them out....


Sure but this guy radiates unfun vibes like misery quasar . The one time I spoke to him he was telling me of his violent past. Yeah, great conversation.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Sure but this guy radiates unfun vibes like misery quasar . The one time I spoke to him he was telling me of his violent past. Yeah, great conversation.


.....it’s one way to shut down a conversation for sure.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 24, 2021)

New Indian diner opened where market place was


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> New Indian diner opened where market place was




nanban.... We took the old lady there for a special occasion, I ordered a veg curry, was a bit surprised to find a slice of ham in it.....


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> nanban.... We took the old lady there for a special occasion, I ordered a veg curry, was a bit surprised to find a slice of ham in it.....


Oh no! That’s not great to hear 😫


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> Oh no! That’s not great to hear 😫


...on closer investigation it was in the list of ingredients on the menu, but I just assumed a vegetable curry would be meat free.....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd have given Karankana a try at 50% off, shame that's now finished.

The menu sounds interesting, however the cheapest pint is £6.50 so this exciting twist based on the 'curry & a pint' wont be getting my business.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I'd have given Karankana a try at 50% off, shame that's now finished.
> 
> The menu sounds interesting, however the cheapest pint is £6.50 so this exciting twist based on the 'curry & a pint' wont be getting my business.


I'm struggling to see how they hope to make much of a profit. Before they had two floors of a busy club that stayed open till 3am but I can't imagine the restaurant being that busy for more than a few hours every weekend.

And the menu seems all over the place too, with fish and chips, lamb chops, currywurst with fries and BBQ pork ribs. And £7 - £7.50 for a pint of corporate Brixton Brewery beer? GTFO.



			https://assets.website-files.com/60d4834ddd8ec759ce121441/614b0b732fedca6ba24262e2_Karakana_Menu_Web.pdf


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 24, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm struggling to see how they hope to make much of a profit. Before they had two floors of a busy club that stayed open till 3am but I can't imagine the restaurant being that busy for more than a few hours every weekend.
> 
> And the menu seems all over the place too, with fish and chips, lamb chops, currywurst with fries and BBQ pork ribs. And £7 - £7.50 for a pint of corporate Brixton Brewery beer? GTFO.
> 
> ...


They must make a decent profit on selling a pint of beer for £7.50, assuming it was made a couple of hundred yards away at Brixton Brewery under the arches? Even if, quoting Brixton Brewery website, the beer is 'hand crafted in small batches'. Or now Heineken own it has that all changed?

*Edit just read that Brixton Brewery now have the capacity to brew 60,000 pints a week. Wow, there must be a hell of a lot of hands needed to craft those tiny batches!


----------



## northeast (Sep 25, 2021)

Went into the karanhana on Thursday to try it out, seems it's linked to owners of nanban and stayay bar. 

Short overview is its over priced, pints of the apa are £7.50 but add the service on and your looking at £8.25 a pint 😭 even with the 50% off on the food it felt over priced. Lamb chops are £12 and you get 2 small chops!!!! Chicken wings are £9 and you get 4. Don't want to put down a new adventure and It was very tasty food but I think they need to review the menu pricing and/or portions. I hope they tweak things and make it better value as I love the idea of a curry house with good selection of beer.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Sure but this guy radiates unfun vibes like misery quasar . The one time I spoke to him he was telling me of his violent past. Yeah, great conversation.


He might have sore feet. Certainly moves slowly. Handy when I’m smoking stinky weed in the garden.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 26, 2021)

northeast said:


> Went into the karanhana on Thursday to try it out, seems it's linked to owners of nanban and stayay bar.
> 
> Short overview is its over priced, pints of the apa are £7.50 but add the service on and your looking at £8.25 a pint 😭 even with the 50% off on the food it felt over priced. Lamb chops are £12 and you get 2 small chops!!!! Chicken wings are £9 and you get 4. Don't want to put down a new adventure and It was very tasty food but I think they need to review the menu pricing and/or portions. I hope they tweak things and make it better value as I love the idea of a curry house with good selection of beer.


Well there is a gap in the market but I thought this was going to be a Desi pub? 
Can’t see how two chops for twelve quid will work out.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2021)

northeast said:


> Went into the karanhana on Thursday to try it out, seems it's linked to owners of nanban and stayay bar.
> 
> Short overview is its over priced, pints of the apa are £7.50 but add the service on and your looking at £8.25 a pint 😭 even with the 50% off on the food it felt over priced. Lamb chops are £12 and you get 2 small chops!!!! Chicken wings are £9 and you get 4. Don't want to put down a new adventure and It was very tasty food but I think they need to review the menu pricing and/or portions. I hope they tweak things and make it better value as I love the idea of a curry house with good selection of beer.


In went past there at 8.30 on Friday and there no more than 4 people in there. I think they're the most expensive place in Brixton for Brixton Brewery beer.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm struggling to think if I've ever paid that much for a pint.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 26, 2021)

northeast said:


> Went into the karanhana on Thursday to try it out, seems it's linked to owners of nanban and stayay bar.
> 
> Short overview is its over priced, pints of the apa are £7.50 but add the service on and your looking at £8.25 a pint 😭 even with the 50% off on the food it felt over priced. Lamb chops are £12 and you get 2 small chops!!!! Chicken wings are £9 and you get 4. Don't want to put down a new adventure and It was very tasty food but I think they need to review the menu pricing and/or portions. I hope they tweak things and make it better value as I love the idea of a curry house with good selection of beer.


Sounds like an awful replacement for Market House, hopefully they will learn and adapt plus review the drinks prices which would not be out of place in a five star hotel in Mayfair.


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2021)

crojoe said:


> I'm struggling to think if I've ever paid that much for a pint.


I once paid £11 for one, but to be fair it was in Copenhagen, where that’s kind of the going rate.

At this pace, it might not be that long before we are no longer able to marvel at how much more expensive alcohol is in Scandinavian countries compared to here


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 26, 2021)

editor said:


> In went past there at 8.30 on Friday and there no more than 4 people in there. I think they're the most expensive place in Brixton for Brixton Brewery beer.


( edit....post removed because in hindsight it was a bit naughty)


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> I once paid £11 for one, but to be fair it was in Copenhagen, where that’s kind of the going rate.
> 
> At this pace, it might not be that long before we are no longer able to marvel at how much more expensive alcohol is in Scandinavian countries compared to here



£3,75 a pint, red lion walworth rd.


----------



## jezg (Sep 27, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They must make a decent profit on selling a pint of beer for £7.50, assuming it was made a couple of hundred yards away at Brixton Brewery under the arches? Even if, quoting Brixton Brewery website, the beer is 'hand crafted in small batches'. Or now Heineken own it has that all changed?
> 
> *Edit just read that Brixton Brewery now have the capacity to brew 60,000 pints a week. Wow, there must be a hell of a lot of hands needed to craft those tiny batches!



Hi, our beer is supplied by Heineken to Karakana. I appreciate they own us but we aren't party to the commercial arrangements between them and Karakana.

The beer is brewed in 5000L batches at our brewery off Milkwood Road. We now brew about 10 times pw here hence 60,000 pints originally, now about 80,000.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 27, 2021)

jezg said:


> Hi, our beer is supplied by Heineken to Karakana. I appreciate they own us but we aren't party to the commercial arrangements between them and Karakana.
> 
> The beer is brewed in 5000L batches at our brewery off Milkwood Road. We now brew about 10 times pw here hence 60,000 pints originally, now about 80,000.


I understood that Brixton Brewery do not control the prices set at Karakana. I think if i wanted to have a Brixton Brewery beer i would go to your taproom where a pint is upto £3 cheaper than the Karakana.


----------



## jezg (Sep 27, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I understood that Brixton Brewery do not control the prices set at Karakana. I think if i wanted to have a Brixton Brewery beer i would go to your taproom where a pint is upto £3 cheaper than the Karakana.


Fair point, that supply chain is a bit shorter and in our control! Some of the beer served there is brewed next door too, our Ltd Edn beers are brewed in our original arch.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 28, 2021)

Is the Albert back open again?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes. I saw drinkers in the front 'garden' yesterday or the day before.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 28, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is the Albert back open again?


It’s not the same.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It’s not the same.


Unless the new manager is some sort of officious gestapo type then im sure the regulars can get back down there and exert influence so it goes back to resembling what it did pre covid times?


----------



## Aquamarine (Sep 29, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Unless the new manager is some sort of officious gestapo type then im sure the regulars can get back down there and exert influence so it goes back to resembling what it did pre covid times?


When I was in there last week the young barman asked how my day had been and proceeded to recount how there had been a madman in the previous night attacking people, including him.  He really wanted to tell me about it for some reason.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

Aquamarine said:


> When I was in there last week the young barman asked how my day had been and proceeded to recount how there had been a madman in the previous night attacking people, including him.  He really wanted to tell me about it for some reason.


Boredom, maybe? It's been hideously quiet every time I've looked in recently.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 4, 2021)

Aquamarine said:


> When I was in there last week the young barman asked how my day had been and proceeded to recount how there had been a madman in the previous night attacking people, including him.  He really wanted to tell me about it for some reason.


He's a chatty guy. Although, i was in Thursday, Friday and Saturday and didnt see him at all so perhaps he's gone too. 

The new manager sounds alrite to be fair. Overheard him saying his last pub was a West Ham pub, so presumably can handle a bit of boisterous behaviour.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

I see yet another cocktail-shunting alcohol outlet has opened up in Market Row where that vintage clothes place was (right by the entrance from Atlantic Road).


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> He's a chatty guy. Although, i was in Thursday, Friday and Saturday and didnt see him at all so perhaps he's gone too.
> 
> The new manager sounds alrite to be fair. Overheard him saying his last pub was a West Ham pub, so presumably can handle a bit of boisterous behaviour.


The Albert was really busy last night for a while.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 14, 2021)

editor said:


> The Albert was really busy last night for a while.


I caught a cold in there!


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 14, 2021)

Five Guys is open now.









						Five Guys Brixton: Burgers & Fries in Brixton
					

Visit your local Five Guys at 2 Electric Lane in Brixton to enjoy our fresh burgers cooked to perfection. Don't forget to add our famous hand-cut fries and your favourite shake.




					restaurants.fiveguys.co.uk
				




I went yesterday. The burgers are certainly a cut above McD and BK. And the chips are actually made in restaurant from real potatoes (they make a point of leaving sacks of potatoes lying around). I had a double burger with cheese and bacon, supplemented with grilled onions and mushrooms from the extensive list of free extras. And there were a lot of chips. But: £15, to eat in a fast food cafeteria setting. It seems a mite overpriced.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 14, 2021)

editor said:


> I see yet another cocktail-shunting alcohol outlet has opened up in Market Row where that vintage clothes place was (right by the entrance from Atlantic Road).


Sounds like Bar Marino is open too, or at least about to be. 









						Brixton’s Bar Marino – mixing cocktails, Sicilly, Thailand and Bangladesh
					

Mario Schifano wants to create the best cocktail bar around. And why not? Hundreds of Brixtonians would say that he already runs the best café for miles around – San Marino on Brixton Road. Simone Richardson listened to his plans and tasted the cocktails    Mar-Ka and Razib Sammy in Bar Marino    Ba




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Sounds like Bar Marino is open too, or at least about to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually already open and has been for a while!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 14, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> Five Guys is open now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its sounds very overpriced to me. When in the mood i think ill stick with McDonalds £1.99 voucher that gets you a 1/4 pounder with fries, even if the Brixton branch seems thoroughly incapable of transferring hot food from kitchen to counter (all of about 2 metres). When in the mood for something more fancy, Honest Burger will do you a very good burger with plenty of stuff in it + chips for about £12.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 14, 2021)

editor said:


> It's actually already open and has been for a while!


I'm always way behind the times. Looks like the £10 ceiling for a cocktail in Brixton has well and truly been shattered too.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2021)

Good to be back








						In photos: Errol Linton band at the Effra Hall Tavern, Brixton
					

It was great to back in the Effra Hall Tavern last night to watch Brixton harmonica legend Errol Linton perform with his band. Here’s some photos from the gig, which takes place every Wednesd…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 14, 2021)

did you know a Five Guys 'regular' portion of chips is 1073 calories? now I know all fast food is filthy and that's the point but when I read that I thought it must be far and away more than most other places. maybe it's the peanut oil they cook it in.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 14, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Sounds like Bar Marino is open too, or at least about to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty decent


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> I'm always way behind the times. Looks like the £10 ceiling for a cocktail in Brixton has well and truly been shattered too.


Pretty sure that went a considerable time ago!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2021)

crojoe said:


> did you know a Five Guys 'regular' portion of chips is 1073 calories? now I know all fast food is filthy and that's the point but when I read that I thought it must be far and away more than most other places. maybe it's the peanut oil they cook it in.


Any idea how big that portion is?

According to this, a large serving (400g) of 'chip shop' chips weighs in at 956 calories.






						How Many Calories in Chip Shop Chips
					

Chip Shop Chips calories and nutritional information.




					www.weightlossresources.co.uk


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 14, 2021)

271 cals per 100g it seems! 
Chips are incredibly healthy - inform the last people in the world to work this out


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2021)

crojoe said:


> did you know a Five Guys 'regular' portion of chips is 1073 calories?


I wish that you had not posted this. I was quite blissful in my ignorance.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 14, 2021)

editor said:


> Pretty sure that went a considerable time ago!


Am sure you’re right!

My quick unscientific survey shows Shrub and Shutter with 4 of 12 house cocktails over £10 and top spot at £12, Canova Hall with all 22 over £10 and top spot at £12, Lost in Brixton with 6 of 12 over £10 and top spot at £11.50 and Bar Marino with 13 of 14 house cocktails over £10 and top spot at £15. 

Kricket, Laundry and 384 all still £10 or under, but arguably they’re primarily food places. 

No idea what any of the new places in the markets are called so can’t look them up!


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 14, 2021)

crojoe said:


> 271 cals per 100g it seems!


...that’s like 2 bottles of premium lager.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah but one portion of chips is 400g. So 8 bottles.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 14, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....talking of Electric Lane there is a council meeting tonight to discuss if a premiseslicense be granted for Impact Brixton home to the Black Bar discussed here previously...( link to pdf )
> 
> 
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/g15336/Public%20reports%20pack%20Tuesday%2021-Sep-2021%2019.00%20Licensing%20Sub-Committee.pdf?T=10&fbclid=IwAR11KL4HI__I4j7x0pQCoPsYGz_r42vGZxBzyLYFWzjIdDpbYYieuD6ILcc
> ...


Looks like the application was succesful, licence granted until 1am on the weekends. 
Was quite surprised in light of the strong objections, including a couple of councillors.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 15, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> its sounds very overpriced to me. When in the mood i think ill stick with McDonalds £1.99 voucher that gets you a 1/4 pounder with fries, even if the Brixton branch seems thoroughly incapable of transferring hot food from kitchen to counter (all of about 2 metres). When in the mood for something more fancy, Honest Burger will do you a very good burger with plenty of stuff in it + chips for about £12.


Speaking of maccy D’s, brixton mcdonalds is one of the 250 restaurants in the country that have started serving the McPlant burger. I know there’s been a lot of arguments in the veggie/vegan community about the ethics of spending your money at mcdonalds but for me new veggie options are always welcome at these big chains  i thought it was great (it tasted like a mcdonalds, something i’ve not had in yeeeears and used to love…a bit shit but in a great way) and was £3.49 which i think is decent.
Not really sure if i should be posting about mcdonalds on this thread really but just wanted to let any fellow veggies/vegans know about it if they’ve not heard and miss childhood maccy ds like me haha.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 15, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Am sure you’re right!
> 
> My quick unscientific survey shows Shrub and Shutter with 4 of 12 house cocktails over £10 and top spot at £12, Canova Hall with all 22 over £10 and top spot at £12, Lost in Brixton with 6 of 12 over £10 and top spot at £11.50 and Bar Marino with 13 of 14 house cocktails over £10 and top spot at £15.



Next time you are in one of these places watch how much time going into making one of those cocktails, then compare to popping the top off a couple of lagers


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 15, 2021)

The newish Irish bar on Coldharbour Lane tried to charge me over £15 for 2 pints of Guinness last night. Apparently there was a 'small service charge' automatically added to the bill, even though we had 1 drink and were sat pretty much at the bar. They gracefully took it off, to be fair. 

Im no good at maths, but does a £3 'service charge' (pulling a pint and handing it to us) on a bill of under £12 sound fair? Because i really don't think it is.


----------



## nick (Oct 15, 2021)

allow me
Effective service charge of 25% - twice the "standard" of 12.5%
Whether there should or shouldn't be a service charge on pouring a pint at the bar is, I guess, a separate subject


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2021)

Yeah sounds well OTT. I'd also question where it goes - I'd guess not to the bar staff. Not that I'd tip 25% for pouring a pint but I'd resent paying the bar owners extra more.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 15, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Next time you are in one of these places watch how much time going into making one of those cocktails, then compare to popping the top off a couple of lagers


I'm not comparing it to lager. That's someone else on this thread, talking about a different subject entirely.

I agree with you that the spectrum of effort and artistry involved in making a drink can be as broad as that involved in cooking a meal. What I hadn't realised is that £15 cocktails are now here in Brixton. I don't get out much these days.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 15, 2021)

nick said:


> allow me
> Effective service charge of 25% - twice the "standard" of 12.5%
> Whether there should or shouldn't be a service charge on pouring a pint at the bar is, I guess, a separate subject


There shouldn't be any service charge. Its bad enough that a pint of Guinness is about £5.70, but ill give them the benefit of the doubt on that considering are business rates, rents, taxes, covid etc etc..... But an extra £3 for no reason, is taking the piss. 

The place is basically an upmarket cocktail bar that is Irish themed. To be balanced, the barstaff are clearly very good at their job, they were making all sorts of weird, smoky cocktails from my vantage point during the 20 minutes i was there, and were friendly and happy in their profession. But dont be fooled into thinking this is anything other than a wallet rinser, and almost all the patrons in there couldnt have given a shit about the Irish music being played in the corner.


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 15, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There shouldn't be any service charge. Its bad enough that a pint of Guinness is about £5.70, but ill give them the benefit of the doubt on that considering are business rates, rents, taxes, covid etc etc..... But an extra £3 for no reason, is taking the piss.
> 
> The place is basically an upmarket cocktail bar that is Irish themed. To be balanced, the barstaff are clearly very good at their job, they were making all sorts of weird, smoky cocktails from my vantage point during the 20 minutes i was there, and were friendly and happy in their profession. But dont be fooled into thinking this is anything other than a wallet rinser, and almost all the patrons in there couldnt have given a shit about the Irish music being played in the corner.


25% service charge is insane


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh and they also had a cocktail on the menu called a 'Paddy Express'. Brilliant! What next, a £10 cocktail hilariously referencing the famine?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 15, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> 25% service charge is insane



...maybe they put an nice artistic shamrock in the froth....


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There shouldn't be any service charge. Its bad enough that a pint of Guinness is about £5.70, but ill give them the benefit of the doubt on that considering are business rates, rents, taxes, covid etc etc..... But an extra £3 for no reason, is taking the piss.
> 
> The place is basically an upmarket cocktail bar that is Irish themed. To be balanced, the barstaff are clearly very good at their job, they were making all sorts of weird, smoky cocktails from my vantage point during the 20 minutes i was there, and were friendly and happy in their profession. But dont be fooled into thinking this is anything other than a wallet rinser, and almost all the patrons in there couldnt have given a shit about the Irish music being played in the corner.


I seem to have a very different experience of the place. It's run by two locally-born brothers who have actual Irish connections (the wall has pics of their Cork family) and when I've been there people have definitely  interacted with the band. I don't drink Guinness but my lager wasn't particularly pricey IIRC and there wasn't a service charge, which I agree is out of order at 25% - but at least they took it off when challenged.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 16, 2021)

I like five guys but I don't think it's good value.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 17, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> its sounds very overpriced to me. When in the mood i think ill stick with McDonalds £1.99 voucher that gets you a 1/4 pounder with fries, even if the Brixton branch seems thoroughly incapable of transferring hot food from kitchen to counter (all of about 2 metres). When in the mood for something more fancy, Honest Burger will do you a very good burger with plenty of stuff in it + chips for about £12.


Concerning McD's, Moneysavingexpert hs some tips about how to get cheap meals, including Big Mac and Fries for £1.99









						McDonald's MoneySaving hacks
					

Many McDonald's restaurants are now back open for eat in, takeaway and delivery so we've updated our guide with current ways you can save – though I must stress, please eat responsibly.




					www.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> My quick unscientific survey shows Shrub and Shutter with 4 of 12 house cocktails over £10 and top spot at £12, Canova Hall with all 22 over £10 and top spot at £12, Lost in Brixton with 6 of 12 over £10 and top spot at £11.50 and Bar Marino with 13 of 14 house cocktails over £10 and top spot at £15.


Sounds like a top session well done.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 17, 2021)

Just sharing this as an aside from usual business
the bill for a meal purchased and consumed at a new celebrity haunt in London
£37,000 +



chips a tenner a go
steak £850
booze £30 k +

A bit in the independent .....
	

	







						The outrage surrounding Salt Bae’s overpriced steak misses the point about who he is
					

Salt Bae’s eye-watering prices have drawn plenty of criticism, but Kate Ng argues that you’re not just paying for a piece of meat




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 17, 2021)

Petrus is one of the most expensive wines in the world and makes up 75% of the bill

Still very expensive food. Jay Rayner has been taking the piss out of it today 









						Kebab Kid, London: ‘Take-away as a cult’ – restaurant review
					

Rather than blowing £1,450 on a steak wrapped in gold leaf at Nusr-Et Steakhouse, enjoy a gorgeous Kebab Kid kebab, says Jay Rayner




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 17, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Petrus is one of the most expensive wines in the world and makes up 75% of the bill
> 
> Still very expensive food. Jay Rayner has been taking the piss out of it today
> 
> ...



I was wondering if ‘our Jay‘ would have any thoughts about it....


----------



## alex_ (Oct 17, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Just sharing this as an aside from usual business
> the bill for a meal purchased and consumed at a new celebrity haunt in London
> £37,000 +
> 
> ...



Suspect the staff don’t see much of the service charge either


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I was wondering if ‘our Jay‘ would have any thoughts about it....


'Our Jay' normally has no problem lavishing praise on expensive restaurants that are wildly out of reach for the majority of the residents living in the impoverished neighbourhoods they exist in. Still, #edgelord


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 17, 2021)

editor said:


> 'Our Jay' normally has no problem lavishing praise on expensive restaurants that are wildly out of reach for the majority of the residents living in the impoverished neighbourhoods they exist in. Still, #edgelord


sorry...I had to look up ‘edgelord’
is that aimed me or mr Rayner ?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> sorry...I had to look up ‘edgelord’
> is that aimed me or mr Rayner ?


Rayner of course! Him trying to big up a kebab takeaway like he's rallying against expensive restaurants - except he regularly bigs them up in his hoity toity column.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 17, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Petrus is one of the most expensive wines in the world and makes up 75% of the bill
> 
> Still very expensive food. Jay Rayner has been taking the piss out of it today
> 
> ...


We were in a wine merchant in France recently. Hidden among the many great value wines was some 2013 Petrus at 1980 euros a bottle! 😱


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 18, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> sorry...I had to look up ‘edgelord’
> is that aimed me or mr Rayner ?


"The word has taken hold to refer to one who makes wildly dark and exaggerated statements (usually on an internet forum) with the intent of shocking others. There is usually a tone of nihilism to such remarks, the kind that might be flagged by a counselor as anti-social behavior."


Doesn't sound like Jay Rayner to me tbh


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Rayner of course! Him trying to big up a kebab takeaway like he's rallying against expensive restaurants - except he regularly bigs them up in his hoity toity column.


I think he is smashing.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 18, 2021)

Yes, Rayner goes to affluent Parsons Green to buy an £8.50 kebab and thinks he is sticking it to the man, yet regularly runs up bills of over £100 and gets all shirty when people try to criticise. Im sure he got a good egotistical kick out of the usual weirdo comments under his article such as this one:

"THIS! Just this. THIS is why the man Rayner is revered across the country. A beautiful, witty and politically resonant bit of loveliness here mister, CHAPEAU!"


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 18, 2021)

he's having a go at an INCREDIBLY expensive restaurant which is also a borderline scam and clearly not good food. kind of his job. enjoyed the article. he writes about a mix of places, which is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2021)

./


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 18, 2021)

I respect Salt Bae - I'd never eat there even if I could afford it* but he's made a business out of a meme, that's rinsing people who want to be rinsed.

Anyone who has booked to go to his London place knew exactly what they were getting into.

*I don't like rare steak


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 18, 2021)

Rayner is a credit to the industry.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2021)

Sorry ....which industry ? Mr paulee


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 18, 2021)

F&B cuppa tee


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> F&B cuppa tee



sorry that’s bit ambiguous, food and beverages maybe ?
guys a bit of all rounder tbf, food critic, tv/radio personality, even jazz musician/ raconteur in the style of george melly. general media stuff...mostly.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 18, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> sorry that’s bit ambiguous, food and beverages maybe ?
> guys a bit of all rounder tbf, food critic, tv personality, even jazz musician/ raconteur in the style of george melly.


Hasn't he done well. He only had his private education and well-connected parent to power him into the role of someone who criticises other people's food for a living. See also Giles Coren and William Sitwell.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 18, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> Hasn't he done well. He only had his private education and well-connected parent to power him into the role of someone who criticises other people's food for a living. See also Giles Coren and William Sitwell.


Yep, very well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> Hasn't he done well. He only had his private education and well-connected parent to power him into the role of someone who criticises other people's food for a living. See also Giles Coren and William Sitwell.


....I gotta say that when I used to go down that path in conversation with the o/h she would either refuse to engage or give me a bollocking. Nonetheless less I will say that nepotism and patronage are fairly common in some lines of work, the beneficiaries are quite good at hiding it tho’....


----------



## alex_ (Oct 18, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> Hasn't he done well. He only had his private education and well-connected parent to power him into the role of someone who criticises other people's food for a living. See also Giles Coren and William Sitwell.



Though of the three mentioned, I suspect Rayner would acknowledge it and the others deny it. Sitwell was Jacob Rees moggs best man….


----------



## Ms T (Oct 18, 2021)

I like Jay Rayner tbh. He’s a good writer and journalist and his Mum Clare was a very decent sort and a former psychiatric nurse. He lives round the corner and so I know him a bit irl.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 18, 2021)

Editor only respects traditional cafes/low priced establishments. Sticking up for the impoverished

Unless he DJs there or knows the owners. 

Literally 5 posts earlier: Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more


----------



## alex_ (Oct 18, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Editor only respects traditional cafes/low priced establishments. Sticking up for the impoverished
> 
> Unless he DJs there or knows the owners.
> 
> Literally 5 posts earlier: Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more



Come on now, over seven quid is totally reasonable for a pint of Dublin sourced craft beer.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 18, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I like Jay Rayner tbh. He’s a good writer and journalist and his Mum Clare was a very decent sort and a former psychiatric nurse. He lives round the corner and so I know him a bit irl.


I don't have any problem with him, he is a media type and fills an entertaining slot on the radio that anyone can take or leave. He may not have got his original "in" to reviewing restaurants without his family connections. but he has now reviewed over 1,000 restaurants, including the likes of Kaosarn and a nascent Honest Burger. He has also written over a dozen books, if he wasn't any good at it all no one would publish him

I assume he makes a reasonable living peddaling his ideas around numerous small town and provincial theatres giving them work and promoting his "art".  Live Shows – Jay Rayner
Presumably the icing on the cake for him is getting the freebies in the £300 a head dinning experiences - don't know him at all but happy to go with Ms.T who doesn't seem to think he's a twat...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2021)

I don't think he gets £300 a head meals paid for by the Observer.  When he reviewed a ridiculously expensive place in Paris (he gave it a hilariously bad write-up) he says that it was above his budget and had to pay for some of it out of his own money.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

I like his writing and often go to places he has reviewed despite having to save up to go to some.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I like his writing and often go to places he has reviewed despite having to save up to go to some.


I like playing Jay Rayner review bingo. One day he will write about 'punchy drifts of pig that taste intensely of themselves' and I will die happy.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 21, 2021)

Anyone know if Cafe Cairo ever reopened?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know if Cafe Cairo ever reopened?



It looks that way from the website.....









						What's On | cafecairo
					






					www.cafecairo.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Editor only respects traditional cafes/low priced establishments. Sticking up for the impoverished
> 
> Unless he DJs there or knows the owners.
> 
> Literally 5 posts earlier: Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more


Northing like an entirely random and unprovoked personal attack to drag a thread down into the shit.  Feel good?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> It looks that way from the website.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is you know - all those listing are repeating events that were there when everything was totally locked down.

I've been asking around but I fear it's still closed, which is bloody sad.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I don't think he gets £300 a head meals paid for by the Observer.  When he reviewed a ridiculously expensive place in Paris (he gave it a hilariously bad write-up) he says that it was above his budget and had to pay for some of it out of his own money.


I think he can afford it, you know.









						Jay Rayner Net Worth 2022: Wiki Bio, Married, Dating, Family, Height, Age, Ethnicity
					





					networthpost.org


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I don't think it is you know - all those listing are repeating events that were there when everything was totally locked down.
> 
> I've been asking around but I fear it's still closed, which is bloody sad.



ah ok, thanks for clarifying, sad to hear this, it wasnt a regular haunt of mine but I liked the place and the people who ran it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I think he can afford it, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m not denying he’s minted but do you reckon these stat sites are accurate, I mean how do they calculate the figures
his house/ houses are probably worth a fair bit on their own


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I’m not denying he’s minted but do you reckon these stat sites are accurate, I mean how do they calculate the figures
> his house/ houses are probably worth a fair bit on their own



He's lived in his house in Poet's Corner for the best part of 30 years, at which time it wasn't a particularly sought after area.  Those properties are indeed now worth more than a million.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I’m not denying he’s minted but do you reckon these stat sites are accurate, I mean how do they calculate the figures
> his house/ houses are probably worth a fair bit on their own


I don't think they're particularly accurate at all but I would be very surprised if Rayner isn't fucking loaded given his family background, his posh schools, connections and his high profile media work and career. He's certainly far, far richer than many people in his neighbourhood.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I don't think they're particularly accurate at all but I would be very surprised if Rayner isn't fucking loaded given his family background, his posh schools, connections and his high profile media work and career. He's certainly far, far richer than many people in his neighbourhood.



fair enough, i was only asking about the stats site tho’ and started the post you replied to by saying he was most likely minted...🥴


----------



## madolesance (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I don't think they're particularly accurate at all but I would be very surprised if Rayner isn't fucking loaded given his family background, his posh schools, connections and his high profile media work and career. He's certainly far, far richer than many people in his neighbourhood.


He still needs to put pen to paper, like an artist puts paint to a canvas, like a singer strikes a cord. It's an occupation like all others that is rewarded for the output.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> I don't think they're particularly accurate at all but I would be very surprised if Rayner isn't fucking loaded given his family background, his posh schools, connections and his high profile media work and career. He's certainly far, far richer than many people in his neighbourhood.


Jay  (Jason Matthew) Rayner - 14th September 1966
Went to the same school as Matt Lucas and Sacha Baron Cohen - Haberdasher Aske's
Then Leeds University did politics, Edited the Gryphon Student Newspaper






Doing a bit of ferretting it appears he bought his house on Shakespeare Road April 1998 so will just be getting towards the end of his mortgage. Looking at Rightmove sold prices nye on doubled over 10 years, no reason to think they would have doubled again in the subsequent 10 to 12 years. So to put a capital value on the roof over his family say as much as £1.3 mil. From the google view it looks like they have spent money on it, roof lights evident sugessting a reconfiguration, so may be remortgaged. His Limited company shows little liquidity circa £50,000.
Nothing to indicate Claire and Desmond left fortunes to him or his older brother and sister.
Married in 1992 Jay's wife works as an editor specialising in education currently senior at UCL Press, probably well paid, she sometimes sings when Jay plays with his Jazz quartet, she doesn't have any other current Company House presence apart from as a director of his self named company.

If that projection of £1.9 mil is based on anything it's possible they may have holiday property somewhere, but I can't see any trace...

It looks like they are a hardworking middle class couple with a son Eddie, according to a piece in Esquire they jointly wrote, they went through difficult fertility treatment to conceive.
They are mid fifties and have earned through their lives. Not particularly loaded but not uncomfortable, and it doesn't look like they are in a position to sit back and do nothing.

But this is just based on shit from the internet...


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 22, 2021)

My view on JR is that he clearly had the connections to help get the jobs he has, but based on the Kitchen Cabinet Radio 4 show and his restaurant reviews at least he has enough talent to have not needed the connections.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 22, 2021)

Christ, I wish I hadn’t mentioned him now.


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 22, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Jay  (Jason Matthew) Rayner - 14th September 1966
> Went to the same school as Matt Lucas and Sacha Baron Cohen - Haberdasher Aske's
> Then Leeds University did politics, Edited the Gryphon Student Newspaper
> 
> ...


his mother Claire Rayner was born to Jewish parents in Stepney, London, the eldest of four children. Her father was a tailor and her mother a housewife.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> Christ, I wish I hadn’t mentioned him now.



...maybe he deserves his own thread.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 22, 2021)

Shame on him for being born to a middle class family and being sent to a certain school and then buying a house and living it in for 20 years!


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Shame on him for being born to a middle class family and being sent to a certain school and then buying a house and living it in for 20 years!



not sure how we would define ‘middle class family’ here, his mum was a nurse, and her media career started by writing letters to publications, notably asking for better conditions and pay for nurses....


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

Can we stop fucking talking about Rayner, FFS? He's just a poshboy 'celebrity'  journalist who happens to live in Brixton and who rarely bothers to get his hands dirty in any of the things that actually matter.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

madolesance said:


> He still needs to put pen to paper, like an artist puts paint to a canvas, like a singer strikes a cord. It's an occupation like all others that is rewarded for the output.



fair point, but singers need to have a whole lot of other people pulling levers to become well known to the general public...management, producers, songwriters, arrangers, image consultants stylists etc etc so the actual raw product might be very different to the finished article...,some popular singers nowadays couldn’t carry a tune in a bucket, same with art, I know a guy who was genius with a brush but got bombed out of art school cos he didn’t have a ‘concept’ beyond that...


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> not sure how we would define ‘middle class family’ here, his mum was a nurse, and her media career started by writing letters to publications, notably asking for better conditions and pay for nurses....


Good point. So he's working class Brixton boy done good.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Good point. So he's working class Brixton boy done good.


...dunno where the family lived but his mum was committed to nursing....her writing career began after she had kids as a full time nursing career was not practical with a growing family...



> Rayner wrote her first letter to _Nursing Times_ in 1958, on nurses' pay and conditions. She then began regularly writing to _The Daily Telegraph_ on themes of patient care or nurses' pay. She began writing novels soon after her marriage, and by 1968 had published more than 25 books.[2]
> 
> The birth of her first child in 1960[4] meant that she found full-time nursing difficult, and so she focused on a full-time writing career. Initially writing articles for various magazines and publications, in 1968 she published one of the earliest sex manuals, _People in Love_, which brought her to national attention. Despite the "explicit" content, the work was commended for its "down-to-earth" and "sensible" approach.[2]



.... Claire Rayner - Wikipedia


----------



## ricbake (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Can we stop fucking talking about Rayner, FFS? He's just a poshboy 'celebrity'  journalist who happens to live in Brixton and who rarely bothers to get his hands dirty in any of the things that actually matter.


The interest is inspired by your apparent need to dis him at every mention which as far as I have been able to discover is unwarranted
He doesn't try to make himself out as anything other than who he is or what he does

Jay Rayner: 'Lockdown has made me aware that I’m a very privileged man'


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> It looks that way from the website.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks well shut in real life.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Can we stop fucking talking about Rayner, FFS? He's just a poshboy 'celebrity'  journalist who happens to live in Brixton and who rarely bothers to get his hands dirty in any of the things that actually matter.


Green eyed Ed. Not a good look.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2021)

The Albert was shut still at 6pm yesterday. 
Did it open late or has their staffing issues reached a low point?


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Green eyed Ed. Not a good look.



Man, have you lost the plot these days. And it's sad to see you trotting out the old 'you must be jealous' Tory line.



ricbake said:


> The interest is inspired by your apparent need to dis him at every mention which as far as I have been able to discover is unwarranted
> He doesn't try to make himself out as anything other than who he is or what he does
> 
> Jay Rayner: 'Lockdown has made me aware that I’m a very privileged man'
> ...


We're talking about his involvement with _Brixton_, what with this being the _Brixton forum_.

Perhaps all you fanboys should start a Jay Rayner Appreciation Thread for all your celebrity chat, so this thread can stay on topic? I'll be happy to stay away from that one.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2021)

Sticking the boot into Rayner, well this is Urban but telling us not to talk about him? A bit far. 

Anyway hope to see you down one pub or another later.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Sticking the boot into Rayner, well this is Urban but telling us not to talk about him? A bit far.


I literally just invited people to start an _entire thread all about Jay Rayne_r if they want to, and yet you somehow twist that into me "telling people not to talk about him"!?

Wow.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> I literally just invited people to start an _entire thread all about Jay Rayne_r if they want to, and yet you somehow twist that into me "telling people not to talk about him"!?
> 
> Wow.


I just read this, "Can we stop fucking talking about Rayner, FFS?"


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2021)

Perhaps I got it wrong, the chat about his writing was messing with the flow of the thread a bit. I didn't see the invite to start a thread about the bloke and his work.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> I literally just invited people to start an _entire thread all about Jay Rayne_r if they want to, and yet you somehow twist that into me "telling people not to talk about him"!?
> 
> Wow.



This you ?



editor said:


> Can we stop fucking talking about Rayner, FFS? He's just a poshboy 'celebrity'  journalist who happens to live in Brixton and who rarely bothers to get his hands dirty in any of the things that actually matter.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

alex_ said:


> This you ?


How strange you completely missed this post from nearly an hour ago!


editor said:


> Perhaps all you fanboys* should start a Jay Rayner Appreciation Thread *for all your celebrity chat, so this thread can stay on topic? I'll be happy to stay away from that one.


And maybe you should check the title of this thread. It's called, "Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more."


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> How strange you completely missed this post from nearly an hour ago!
> 
> And maybe you should check the title of this thread. It's called, "Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more."


i think Jay Raynor might come under "more"?


----------



## ricbake (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Man, have you lost the plot these days. And it's sad to see you trotting out the old 'you must be jealous' Tory line.
> 
> 
> We're talking about his involvement with _Brixton_, what with this being the _Brixton forum_.
> ...





ricbake said:


> ........... reviewed over 1,000 restaurants, including the likes of Kaosarn and a nascent Honest Burger. ...........


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...dunno where the family lived but his mum was committed to nursing....her writing career began after she had kids as a full time nursing career was not practical with a growing family...
> 
> 
> 
> .... Claire Rayner - Wikipedia


Claire a big fan of the Pope Emeritus -
• "I have no language with which to adequately describe Joseph Alois Ratzinger, AKA the Pope. In all my years as a campaigner I have never felt such animus against any individual as I do against this creature. His views are so disgusting, so repellent and so hugely damaging to the rest of us, that the only thing to do is to get rid of him."

On the other hand I seem to recall she was quite sound on gay rights.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Claire a big fan of the Pope Emeritus -
> • "I have no language with which to adequately describe Joseph Alois Ratzinger, AKA the Pope. In all my years as a campaigner I have never felt such animus against any individual as I do against this creature. His views are so disgusting, so repellent and so hugely damaging to the rest of us, that the only thing to do is to get rid of him."
> 
> On the other hand I seem to recall she was quite sound on gay rights.



tbf i was mostly aware of her as someone who’d pop up on blankety blank or celebrity squares at the time, she seemed like a nice person.wasn’t that pope in the hitler youth ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

alex_ said:


> This you ?


It’s ok to talk about him as long as you’re being rude about him


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 22, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Jay  (Jason Matthew) Rayner - 14th September 1966
> Went to the same school as Matt Lucas and Sacha Baron Cohen - Haberdasher Aske's
> Then Leeds University did politics, Edited the Gryphon Student Newspaper
> 
> ...


Awesome post


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> i think Jay Raynor might come under "more"?


This thread is about Brixton food and drink* news*. When was his last review of a Brixton restaurant?


----------



## ricbake (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> This thread is about Brixton food and drink* news*. When was his last review of a Brixton restaurant?


Two months ago








						Kurisu Omakase at Ichiban Sushi, London: ‘It is both dinner and theatre’ – restaurant review
					

London’s top sushi chefs are fighting to book a precious seat to see what this young man is doing in Brixton, writes Jay Rayner




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

sometimes it’s good to have friends in high places.....


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Two months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it was  discussed in depth at the time in this thread, along with the starting price of £108 price tag per head. What was the review before that? Was it for a remotely affordable restaurant or  more of his usual hoity toity places? 



cuppa tee said:


> sometimes it’s good to have friends in high places.....


It's great that he had the time to send off a letter - and let everyone know about it - but his efforts were nothing compared to the efforts of the hard working activists who did all the ground work in the months before and after, and are still actively fighting Hondo and their tower.  And he certainly was not single handedly responsible for saving Nour, which you seem to be suggesting.  

I don't think I've hard anything since from Rayner concerning Hondo, even though the fight is nowhere near over. Perhaps you might know seeing as you're such a fan?


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

And just to be clear: I don't dislike the man as I don't know him, and I have very little interest in his privileged world, but this lauding of him as some sort of hero for reviewing a kabab shop, or for his minimal efforts in getting involved in one campaign in Brixton is a bit too much. And I really do think all this fanboy stuff should go into a separate thread because it has very little to do with Brixton.

Either way I'm not wasting any more time discussing him because he's really not that interesting.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

And back to some actual Brixton food news: has the Agile Rabbit left the Village?


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh and this lot have opened up in the Village after expanding from their Covent Garden store





__





						Whipped London (@whipped_london) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> ....And he certainly was not single handedly responsible for saving Nour, which you seem to be suggesting.
> 
> I don't think I've hard anything since from Rayner concerning Hondo, even though the fight is nowhere near over. Perhaps you might know seeing as you're such a fan?



Jesus Christ, what a load of old bollocks  I haven’t suggested he was single handedly the man who saved Nour even remotely, he did his bit,  he could’ve kept schtum...the twitter thread was clipped from here...
How We Won: The Customers Who Saved Their Local Market | Novara Media
....as for being a fan I think you're just talking out of your bottom cos you like a row 😂
e2a .... to provide context here is one person who saw JRs tweets and was spurred on to get more more involved with the Nour campaign, they mention Brixton Buzz too.....funny old world innit !









						Inside the Battle to Save Nour
					

You could see Taylor McWilliams dancing in a kimono and suddenly clocking that things hadn‘t quite gone as planned.




					www.the-fence.com
				




anyway I see you decided the topic is closed so I’ll stfu and try to stay on the path of righteousness from now on 🙁


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 22, 2021)

editor said:


> And back to some actual Brixton food news: has the Agile Rabbit left the Village?


yes, he just didn't bother paying his rent after lock-down finished, he's doing well enough in Herne Hill


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> yes, he just didn't bother paying his rent after lock-down finished, he's doing well enough in Herne Hill


Thanks for the update. I visited the Herne Hill restaurant to see a friend's band play. It was busy but seeing as they insisted I could only order from a roving waiter who was otherwise engaged, I gave up and left.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 23, 2021)

editor said:


> And it was  discussed in depth at the time in this thread, along with the starting price of £108 price tag per head. What was the review before that? Was it for a remotely affordable restaurant or  more of his usual hoity toity places?
> 
> It's great that he had the time to send off a letter - and let everyone know about it - but his efforts were nothing compared to the efforts of the hard working activists who did all the ground work in the months before and after, and are still actively fighting Hondo and their tower.  And he certainly was not single handedly responsible for saving Nour, which you seem to be suggesting.
> 
> I don't think I've hard anything since from Rayner concerning Hondo, even though the fight is nowhere near over. Perhaps you might know seeing as you're such a fan?


You asked when his last Brixton review was I answered, why would a food critic get involved in a town centre development issue?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 23, 2021)

...fans of_ ‘the clink_’ restaurant will be glad to know it’s reopening shortly


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 23, 2021)

editor said:


> And it was  discussed in depth at the time in this thread, along with the starting price of £108 price tag per head. What was the review before that? Was it for a remotely affordable restaurant or  more of his usual hoity toity places?
> 
> It's great that he had the time to send off a letter - and let everyone know about it - but his efforts were nothing compared to the efforts of the hard working activists who did all the ground work in the months before and after, and are still actively fighting Hondo and their tower.  And he certainly was not single handedly responsible for saving Nour, which you seem to be suggesting.
> 
> I don't think I've hard anything since from Rayner concerning Hondo, even though the fight is nowhere near over. Perhaps you might know seeing as you're such a fan?


If you ever showed the slightest amount of humility in these numerous occasions you're digging ever deeper you'd be infinitely better liked and perhaps wouldn't have ruined this thread so comprehensively over so many years


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 23, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> If you ever showed the slightest amount of humility in these numerous occasions you're digging ever deeper you'd be infinitely better liked and perhaps wouldn't have ruined this thread so comprehensively over so many years


....credit where credits due, if urban 75 didn’t exist there wouldn’t be a thread to ruin.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 23, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....credit where credits due, if urban 75 didn’t exist there wouldn’t be a thread to ruin.


Go read the "Facebook is evil" thread and then apply that logic


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 23, 2021)

./ \


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Go read the "Facebook is evil" thread and then apply that logic



It would be appreciated if you could contribute something that's relevant to the topic of 'Brixton food and drink news,' and quit the personal shit and tedious cross thread beef. Thanks awfully.



cuppa tee said:


> are you saying the editor is like suckerbourgeois ...could you link to it so I don’t have to look ?



Ditto.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2021)

Back to Cafe Cairo - I meant to add that I wrote to them via their email and FB months ago and never got an answer and have just emailed them again. I hope they come back. Along with the 414 they're one of the very places left with an old school vibe in and around Brixton.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2021)

Brixton was the busiest I've seen for a very long time tonight. There was a huge queue outside the Prince of Wales, the Effra Social was rammed and there was another monster queue outside Hootannny. Shame the Albert had to close at midnight because of staff shortages.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 24, 2021)

I was wondering what had happened to the Brixton agile rabbit too. I've been going to the Herne Hill one now and then during lockdown as it's by the park


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2021)

The Albert is shut all day again because of staff shortages...


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 24, 2021)

Bar staff are in short supply, why would you want to work at The Albert when you could work somewhere else?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Bar staff are in short supply, why would you want to work at The Albert when you could work somewhere else?



because it’s a lot quieter than other pubs in the area if the gossip is to be believed.( joke sorry)

our lass told us a lot of the staff there were on gap year and have now gone off to uni so that could be a factor.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> because it’s a lot quieter than other pubs in the area if the gossip is to be believed.
> 
> our lass told us a lot of the staff there were on gap year and have now gone off to uni.


Doesn't surprise me that majority of staff were students.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Doesn't surprise me that majority of staff were students.



the covid meant a lot more than normal took year out last year, guess the new intake will be looking for work in time but first years will still be finding their feet...also Brexit may have had an impact.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 24, 2021)

editor said:


> The Albert is shut all day again because of staff shortages...


Balls.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Balls.



they only said day, it might be open now....


----------



## TopCat (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ricbake (Oct 24, 2021)

Food programme R4 on hospitality staffing issues - it's dire








						BBC Radio 4 - The Food Programme, A Personnel Problem: What's the solution to hospitality's staffing crisis?
					

Sheila Dillon and guests discuss why hospitality businesses just can't get the staff.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> they only said day, it might be open now....


It's still closed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Food programme R4 on hospitality staffing issues - it's dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and yet our lass has just got some kind of part time work in hospitality and the pay is about £6 per hour ( not London)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 24, 2021)

The excitable, chatty young barman seems to have gone. A month or so ago he was asking me if I knew anyone who wanted a job. The female bouncer was telling me on Friday she was very much hoping for a nice quiet night so there was less work to be done and she could go home early, which seemed a bit counter productive.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...and yet our lass has just got some kind of part time work in hospitality and the pay is about £6 per hour ( not London)





cuppa tee said:


> ...and yet our lass has just got some kind of part time work in hospitality and the pay is about £6 per hour ( not London)


How old is she? Minimum wage rates here. Check she’s not being paid too little.









						The National Minimum Wage in 2021
					

Minimum wage rates increase on 1 April. This short report looks at the 2021 increases and the path ahead for the next year.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

colacubes said:


> How old is she? Minimum wage rates here. Check she’s not being paid too little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you. its a bit of a worry to me, she spoke to her mum about it, it’s some kind of corporate hospitality gig economy thing sign up to an app and they let them know if works available so they can fit it round their studies and social life, but she told me getting work is not easy because there’s a lot of people looking for part time atm

( sorry for the deviation editor )


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 24, 2021)

A pub account I follow on Twitter said the other day that it's really noticeable that a lot of venues that are quiet can't find staff. Just like the busy places. I think he was pointing out that it's a big struggle either way


----------



## TopCat (Oct 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The excitable, chatty young barman seems to have gone. A month or so ago he was asking me if I knew anyone who wanted a job. The female bouncer was telling me on Friday she was very much hoping for a nice quiet night so there was less work to be done and she could go home early, which seemed a bit counter productive.


The bouncer is doing a great job, mucking in and on Friday night stopped a regular attacking another. 9/10.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 25, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The bouncer is doing a great job, mucking in and on Friday night stopped a regular attacking another. 9/10.


Yeah she does get involved and likes a chat. I don't think the going home early thing was said being 100% serious, to be fair.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 25, 2021)

The Albert looked open when I walked past earlier


----------



## TopCat (Oct 25, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> The Albert looked open when I walked past earlier


Hurrah!


----------



## Asif (Oct 25, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> So as this is a thread on food whilst its fine to say three month waiting list and big bill out of reach of me and most in Coldharbour ward is ok. When I query this its going off topic.
> 
> Thats Imo part of the normalisation of this state of affairs.
> 
> It get reduced back to individual effort.


Hey,

Anyone know if the Effra Hall pub is open this Thursday and is the Jazz on?

Cheers


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2021)

Asif said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anyone know if the Effra Hall pub is open this Thursday and is the Jazz on?
> 
> Cheers


As far as I know, yes it is.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 25, 2021)

Asif said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anyone know if the Effra Hall pub is open this Thursday and is the Jazz on?
> 
> Cheers


Been on the last 2 weeks.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Back to Cafe Cairo - I meant to add that I wrote to them via their email and FB months ago and never got an answer and have just emailed them again. I hope they come back. Along with the 414 they're one of the very places left with an old school vibe in and around Brixton.


sad to say that Cafe Cairo is not coming back, not sure what he's going to do next but it won't be at that site


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 28, 2021)

Depressing


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Depressing


in general the market owners are squeezing any business that doesn't seem to fit their 'criteria' by asking for massive rent increases and a percentage of their gross, sometimes one or the other, sometimes both. There are couple of cafe's there that will be going when it's time for them to renegotiate their leases


----------



## TopCat (Oct 28, 2021)

Ex landlord of the Albert was briefly in tonight. Told me the pub is up for sale.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Ex landlord of the Albert was briefly in tonight. Told me the pub is up for sale.


Uh oh


----------



## nonya (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Depressing


are they going to move elsewhere or just close up shop?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 30, 2021)

rumours abound that a certain rich twat is interested.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> rumours abound that a certain rich twat is interested.


Well it would mean that he could extend the 414 for a super club. I haven't heard any such rumours though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> rumours abound that a certain rich twat is interested.






editor said:


> Well it would mean that he could extend the 414 for a super club. I haven't heard any such rumours though.



I had a good trawl through the  pubs for sale sites and there’s no sign of The Albert which is a positive, but mention of the ‘lord of the manor‘ makes me wonder if an offer has been made ‘ under the table’ , I’ve seen this happen a few times.....


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2021)

The Grosvenor arms now has a pool table, which I guess is a step in the right direction....




....juke box next please guys !


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 2, 2021)

Anyone know if the community fridge is open again in pop Brixton?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2021)

Brixton is still changing and we are eager to change with it” - so Three Little Birds is going for a more upmarket crowd:









						Wood & Water to replace Three Little Birds restaurant/bar in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

April Jackson, founder of Three Little Birds, is launching a new restaurant on the Coldharbour Lane site of its popular previous incarnation, but showcasing an entirely new culinary direction. Wood…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 4, 2021)

I went to Three Little Birds about 5 or 6 years ago and thought it was upmarket then. A small Red Stripe was over a fiver.

 “I am excited to serve small plates..."

I don't share this persons excitement. Who gets excited about having to spend more money on a smaller dinner?

Pleased to see the drinks will be 'curated' though


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2021)

No prices yet but it doesn’t excite.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2021)

New ‘tings opp Lidl is a next level Caribbean place. Amazing selection of food. Loads of fresh fish. Great service and affordable.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went to Three Little Birds about 5 or 6 years ago and thought it was upmarket then. A small Red Stripe was over a fiver.
> 
> “I am excited to serve small plates..."
> 
> ...


Some comments from the Buzz FB feed don't share the excitement either:



> Brixton is such a bad food scene.... the only decent restaurant Kamome (ex Curry Ono) has actually shut down. Am afraid it’s one big Real Estate hustle, hope you got some cut Jay Rayner because your BS started it





> There were other decent restaurant at the start of Brixton Market (Cornercopia and Thai next to Kamome for
> Example ) by they shut one by one while shit places like MamaLan were turned into chains


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> New ‘tings opp Lidl is a next level Caribbean place. Amazing selection of food. Loads of fresh fish. Great service and affordable.


Judging by the amount of cars that every lunchtime and early evening double park outside it so they are parked on Acre Lane itself blocking buses, traffic and sometimes emergency services vehicles, its very popular indeed. I have only ever gone a couple of times when it was quieter and the service is noticeably better than True Flavours.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 4, 2021)

Makeover for the Three little birds is to cater for the soon to be flowing Brixton House crowd.
Expect to see a lot more of that


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Makeover for the Three little birds is to cater for the soon to be flowing Brixton House crowd.
> Expect to see a lot more of that



....that’s interesting, is your comment based on inside information or a premonition ?

( and do you mean the theatre or the private members club ?)


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Some comments from the Buzz FB feed don't share the excitement either:



hmm I checked this out and the both comments are from the same person.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Sounds like an awful replacement for Market House, hopefully they will learn and adapt plus review the drinks prices which would not be out of place in a five star hotel in Mayfair.


Still looks empty.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Still looks empty.



sitting in place awaiting the seismic shift predicted by Mr paulee upthread maybe....


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> hmm I checked this out and the both comments are from the same person.


My mistake. What's your opinion on the comments?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> sitting in place awaiting the seismic shift predicted by Mr paulee upthread maybe....


It'll be The Laundry who will benefit most from the theatre's opening.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2021)

editor said:


> My mistake. What's your opinion on the comments?


...well it looks like the person who wrote them gets to eat out a fair bit more than I do so is able to make grandiose statements saying the offering is mostly shit in Brixton (without even mentioning the one in question ) so a bit negative and opinionated, maybe chasing likes or an #edgelord.....he also takes a pop at Jay Rayner who we’re not allowed to talk about on this thread so I’m not gonna pursue that.....

(edit....the real estate part deserves deeper examination tho’ )


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Still looks empty.


Seems like a waste of what was a good pub. Wonder what they are doing with upstairs?


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 4, 2021)

I think saying there are no decent restaurants in Brixton is wrong and a bit stupid.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2021)

crojoe said:


> I think saying there are no decent restaurants in Brixton is wrong and a bit stupid.



<deleted>


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2021)

trock1984 said:


> Nice another sushi place in Brixton! Anyone tried Sushi Revolution?? Lots of 5 star reviews on google......


I went tonight for a payday treat. Amazing food. They are very good at serving a small menu well. 8/10.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Seems like a waste of what was a good pub. Wonder what they are doing with upstairs?


I wonder how long they can stomach the daily loss.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I went tonight for a payday treat. Amazing food. They are very good at serving a small menu well. 8/10.


How much did this treat cost?


----------



## nonya (Nov 4, 2021)

crojoe said:


> I think saying there are no decent restaurants in Brixton is wrong and a bit stupid.


incredibly stupid, the food in Brixton is mostly very good and there are good choices for a variety of cuisines and price points.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2021)

editor said:


> How much did this treat cost?


2x gig tickets (equiv)


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> 2x gig tickets (equiv)


That's totally meaningless. Why can't you just say how much it cost so people can have an idea how much the place cost?


----------



## nonya (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> That's totally meaningless. Why can't you just say how much it cost so people can have an idea how much the place cost?


As a newcomer to this forum, seems like any meal over 20 quid here gets lambasted for being 'too expensive', meanwhile people are more than happy to spent 40 quid on any number of other things (drinks, live music, etc etc) so I think i point is being made about that probably.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

nonya said:


> As a newcomer to this forum, seems like any meal over 20 quid here gets lambasted for being 'too expensive', meanwhile people are more than happy to spent 40 quid on any number of other things (drinks, live music, etc etc) so I think i point is being made about that probably.


As much as I appreciate you joining in with your opinion, I was simply asking another poster how much his meal cost.  Seems a reasonable question to me.


----------



## nick (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm guessing that a pair of gig tickets can set one back anywhere between £10 and £500.
Broadly similar to the variance in the cost of a meal out

(let's ignore that silly steak place - because silly )


----------



## alex_ (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> As much as I appreciate you joining in with your opinion, I was simply asking another poster how much his meal cost.  Seems a reasonable question to me.



Do you want the price relative to 7.20 guinesses at your favoured Irish bar ?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> That's totally meaningless. Why can't you just say how much it cost so people can have an idea how much the place cost?


225 cans of Lidl beans.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Do you want the price relative to 7.20 guinesses at your favoured Irish bar ?


My 'favoured Irish bar' is actually in Camberwell, I don't drink Guinness and I've no idea why you've decided to pipe up with some irrelevant personal garbage. . 



TopCat said:


> 225 cans of Lidl beans.


Why are you so reluctant to just plainly state how much you paid so people might have an idea of how expensive or inexpensive the place is?



nick said:


> I'm guessing that a pair of gig tickets can set one back anywhere between £10 and £500.
> Broadly similar to the variance in the cost of a meal out
> 
> (let's ignore that silly steak place - because silly )


There's plenty of gigs around for a fiver or cheaper, too.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> It'll be The Laundry who will benefit most from the theatre's opening.


You'lll need to walk past quite a few places to get to said theatre if you're coming in by tube.
Either from top of Coldharbour or Atlantic road.
Some decent marketing and I can't see it being that difficult to get a pre-theatre crowd in for drinks or a two course meal for placees other than the Laundry. Yes - you won't get a much better location granted, but the options are bland and over priced. But with a little research before your trip you can certainly find better.
I expect somewhere like Nanban (just as an example) to do well when BH opens.


----------



## nonya (Nov 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> You'lll need to walk past quite a few places to get to said theatre if you're coming in by tube.
> Either from top of Coldharbour or Atlantic road.
> Some decent marketing and I can't see it being that difficult to get a pre-theatre crowd in for drinks or a two course meal for placees other than the Laundry. Yes - you won't get a much better location granted, but the options are bland and over priced. But with a little research before your trip you can certainly find better.
> I expect somewhere like Nanban (just as an example) to do well when BH opens.


the food at nanban was horribly disappointing to me, went for the first time a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> You'lll need to walk past quite a few places to get to said theatre if you're coming in by tube.
> Either from top of Coldharbour or Atlantic road.
> Some decent marketing and I can't see it being that difficult to get a pre-theatre crowd in for drinks or a two course meal for placees other than the Laundry. Yes - you won't get a much better location granted, but the options are bland and over priced. But with a little research before your trip you can certainly find better.
> I expect somewhere like Nanban (just as an example) to do well when BH opens.


I imagine there'll be modest benefits for many businesses but The Laundry are clearly best suited to bag one of the biggest shares of the crowd.

After all, it's perfectly sited as place to meet before a play - jump out of a cab and it's right there - and the perfect place for apres-theatre drinks and food.

I don't think there's going to be quite the massive Brixton-wide upturn in trade across town from this one venue as you seem to be suggesting though.


----------



## nonya (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> As much as I appreciate you joining in with your opinion, I was simply asking another poster how much his meal cost.  Seems a reasonable question to me.



Looking at their website (Sushi Revolution | Brixton | Sushi Restaurant Sushi Delivery Near Me Japanese UK), a meal would set you back 15-25 if you stick with water


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

nonya said:


> Looking at their website (Sushi Revolution | Brixton | Sushi Restaurant Sushi Delivery Near Me Japanese UK), a meal would set you back 15-25 if you stick with water


So not that bad then. Thank you. 

Cans are the usual rip off though: £6 for a Brixton Brewery corporate small can.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> I imagine there'll be modest benefits for many businesses but The Laundry are clearly best suited to bag one of the biggest shares of the crowd.
> 
> After all, it's perfectly sited as place to meet before a play - jump out of a cab and it's right there - and the perfect place for apres-theatre drinks and food.
> 
> I don;t think there's going to be quite the massive Brixton-wide upturn in trade across town from this one venue as you seem to be suggesting though.


Jump out of a cab - its not the west end. I'd hazard a guess that the majority of people coming to a 200 seater fringe type venue aren't taking cabs.
Yes as I said  location wise it can't be beaten but people google places to eat etc when they go out to a place/venue they aren't familiar with, so with a good SEO presence a local venue other than laundry could do well.
I am not suggesting 'massive' or anything like that so please DON'T misquote me.
What I am saying is that if the demographic that came to Oval (when the theatre was there) follow it to Brixton, they will want somewhere a little more interesting than the Laundry.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Jump out of a cab - its not the west end. I'd hazard a guess that the majority of people coming to a 200 seater fringe type venue aren't taking cabs.


Given the large amount of people who arrive into Brixton by Uber/cab every weekend, I see no reason to assume that a significant amount of people won't be doing the same for the theatre.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Given the large amount of people who arrive into Brixton by Uber/cab every weekend, I see no reason to assume that a significant amount of people won't be doing the same for the theatre.


More than the tube?
No - thought not.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> More than the tube?
> No - thought not.


Who made that claim? 
No one. I thought not.


----------



## nonya (Nov 5, 2021)

what was the theatre in oval like in terms of the stuff it put on? Generally good, mixed bag, or was it mostly "community theatre" type stuff? As someone who very much enjoys going to see plays but does not enjoy the associated price tag, very excited to have a local theatre with stuff on.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

nonya said:


> what was the theatre in oval like in terms of the stuff it put on? Generally good, mixed bag, or was it mostly "community theatre" type stuff? As someone who very much enjoys going to see plays but does not enjoy the associated price tag, very excited to have a local theatre with stuff on.


It's going to be a very different proposition to the Oval House theatre though. I went there a few times and liked it.


----------



## nonya (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> It's going to be a very different proposition to the Oval House theatre though. I went there a few times and liked it.


what makes you say that?


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

nonya said:


> what makes you say that?


It's now in the centre of Brixton, it's coming in with a blaze of backing and publicity and it's many times the size of its previous incarnation and comes with the ambition of being a 'cultural hub for social entertainment and artistic inspiration.'


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 5, 2021)

Karakana - The people at eatinbrixton.com liked it and found the food not particularly expensive - less than £20 per head. 

See Karakana

It's when you get into the cocktails it gets a lot pricier


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 5, 2021)

nonya said:


> the food at nanban was horribly disappointing to me, went for the first time a couple of weeks ago.



...gotta say I was forced to rethink my bad opinion of nanban when I went recently
service was quick, food was tasty and hot, it wasn’t over busy tho, can’t comment on price cos someone else paid.


----------



## nonya (Nov 5, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...gotta say I was forced to rethink my bad opinion of nanban when I went recently
> service was quick, food was tasty and hot, it wasn’t over busy tho, can’t comment on price cos someone else paid.


i haven't tried the ramen there yet (and i will get around to it) - I know that's one of their specialties so maybe I'm not giving them a fair shake. I am absolutely obsessed with noodles though (with pretty high standards as an immigrant from East Asia) so I don't expect to be blown away there.

As for everything else - the fried chicken was pretty good, but everything else was just a bit uninspired and bland. I know place has been around for ages, so maybe it's lost "the spark" or something.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 5, 2021)

nonya said:


> i haven't tried the ramen there yet (and i will get around to it) - I know that's one of their specialties so maybe I'm not giving them a fair shake. I am absolutely obsessed with noodles though (with pretty high standards as an immigrant from East Asia) so I don't expect to be blown away there.
> 
> As for everything else - the fried chicken was pretty good, but everything else was just a bit uninspired and bland. I know place has been around for ages, so maybe it's lost "the spark" or something.



...I had a pork ramen as my main, the pork broth was deep flavoured but not spicy in the least well tasty...the people I was with couldn’t finish their scotch bonnet powered ramen cos of the heat scotch bonnet is great but half a pint of rocket fuel not so much. Fried chicken was nice tho, I’m not a noodle connoisseur by any means and my only previous visit was beyond awful.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 5, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...gotta say I was forced to rethink my bad opinion of nanban when I went recently
> service was quick, food was tasty and hot, it wasn’t over busy tho, can’t comment on price cos someone else paid.


Me too. Not impressed first couple of times. But discovered the leopard something or other and changed my mind!


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

happyshopper said:


> Karakana - The people at eatinbrixton.com liked it and found the food not particularly expensive - less than £20 per head.
> 
> See Karakana
> 
> It's when you get into the cocktails it gets a lot pricier


Just walked past and it was completely empty.
It seems mad for them to not be at least running club nights upstairs (which was the original intention).


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> It's now in the centre of Brixton, it's coming in with a blaze of backing and publicity and it's many times the size of its previous incarnation and comes with the ambition of being a 'cultural hub for social entertainment and artistic inspiration.'


I used to go to Oval House fairly regularly. They have always championed experimental work and new writing, especially from the more marginalised parts of society. It’s not a pretentious place - exactly the opposite, in fact. 

From what I have read about their new Brixton House, they are aiming for as strong a community focus as ever. The main auditorium will seat 200 - the same as their old place. The studio will hold 120. Their old upstairs space sat 70. I hope (and expect) them to be much the same organisation they have always been - albeit one that at last has purpose-built facilities. The name change is a logical consequence of their new location. 

The similarly excellent Southwark Playhouse has moved home a couple of times in the past decade, without at all changing who they are or what they stand for. Like Oval House, they’re fundraising for a permanent home.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 5, 2021)

editor said:


> It's now in the centre of Brixton, it's coming in with a blaze of backing and publicity and it's many times the size of its previous incarnation and comes with the ambition of being a 'cultural hub for social entertainment and artistic inspiration.'


It's a new opening - what do you expect - just to meekly open it's door and say - here we are???? lol.
I hope and expect the artistic programming and it's core objectives stay the same as the excellent previous re-incarnation. DESPITE whatever its new size is.
To continue our previous discussion most will come to via the tube. Passing many better, more interesting and cheaper places to eat than the Laundry. Which I hope they use.

Ed - will you go? Not as a rep of this site, but as someone who lives in the area?


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> It's a new opening - what do you expect - just to meekly open it's door and say - here we are???? lol.
> I hope and expect the artistic programming and it's core objectives stay the same as the excellent previous re-incarnation. DESPITE whatever its new size is.
> To continue our previous discussion most will come to via the tube. Passing many better, more interesting and cheaper places to eat than the Laundry. Which I hope they use.
> 
> Ed - will you go? Not as a rep of this site, but as someone who lives in the area?


Of course I'll go. I've supported Oval House in the past and will be happy to support their new venture too.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Given the large amount of people who arrive into Brixton by Uber/cab every weekend, I see no reason to assume that a significant amount of people won't be doing the same for the theatre.


I dont understand why so many people in their 20s and 30s, friends of mine included, get 'Ubers' everywhere, even though we have one of the best transport systems in the world that runs 24 hours a day. It seems like a big waste of money to get a £20 taxi when a nightbus costs £1.55 and is normally far more entertaining.


----------



## paul mckenna (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> How much did this treat cost?


3 bags of methedrone


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> 3 bags of methedrone


And it's another pointless, off topic contribution from paul mckenna


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont understand why so many people in their 20s and 30s, friends of mine included, get 'Ubers' everywhere, even though we have one of the best transport systems in the world that runs 24 hours a day. It seems like a big waste of money to get a £20 taxi when a nightbus costs £1.55 and is normally far more entertaining.


I totally understand why some women will choose to avoid public transport at night though.


----------



## paul mckenna (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> And it's another pointless, off topic contribution from paul mckenna


The root problem here is you consider constantly whining about prices conversation


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> The root problem here is you consider constantly whining about prices conversation


Then put me on ignore and keep your snarky comments to yourself. Problem solved.

And then I'll continue to do what this thread was set up for: to discuss new bars and restaurants opening up in Brixton. And that conversation includes commenting on the menu prices, whether you like it or not.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> 3 bags of methedrone


That was about right inc beer and service.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> That was about right inc beer and service.


Be so much easier if you had just stated the price in the first place. I've still no idea how much it cost. Oh well. 

Mind you, it is quite strange to see an outspoken poster like you being so coy and obtuse all of a sudden.

😂


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 6, 2021)

Back to Curry Paradise tonight for the first time in a while. Let's hope the Chef's Special is still special


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Back to Curry Paradise tonight for the first time in a while. Let's hope the Chef's Special is still special


I've yet to give that one a go - has it been better than the mighty Khans?

The pizza place nearby has got more expensive recently but the pizzas are really excellent - certainly better than Mama Dough









						Pizza Brixton
					






					www.pizzabrixton.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Back to Curry Paradise tonight for the first time in a while. Let's hope the Chef's Special is still special


Where is that?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Where is that?


Brixton Hill 


			https://www.curryparadiserestaurant.co.uk/brixton/


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> I totally understand why some women will choose to avoid public transport at night though.


Agreed. Its the 4 people piling out of an taxi when there are several buses or a tube that will take you to the destination, even if it means a 5 minute walk at the end of it, that I just cannot comprehend. Particularly, in the case of Uber, the money goes to a shady company that funnel the money offshore and the last time I checked dont even have the decency to class the people who drive the taxis as workers.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 6, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> 3 bags of methedrone


I'd pay good money for that to be fair (pre ban) 😂


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Agreed. Its the 4 people piling out of an taxi when there are several buses or a tube that will take you to the destination, even if it means a 5 minute walk at the end of it, that I just cannot comprehend. Particularly, in the case of Uber, the money goes to a shady company that funnel the money offshore and the last time I checked dont even have the decency to class the people who drive the taxis as workers.


My guess would be that some people have a pre-party around someone's house and then pile into the cab to go straight to the bar/club with little interaction with the rest of Brixton.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> My guess would be that some people have a pre-party around someone's house and then pile into the cab to go straight to the bar/club with little interaction with the rest of Brixton.



Brixton is a hotspot for bars and pubs so people come from far and wide  area to enjoy its wonders, don’t think there’s an unwritten law saying they have to interact with anyone before reaching the venue, from a personal point of view this interaction would not worry me but there’s enough dubious characters in town that are intimidating to young women of our lasses age group, she’s quite streetwise she encountered her first aggressive beggar at about 13 and her first sex pest ( on a bus) about a year later...but other people have led a more sheltered existence.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Be so much easier if you had just stated the price in the first place. I've still no idea how much it cost. Oh well.
> 
> Mind you, it is quite strange to see an outspoken poster like you being so coy and obtuse all of a sudden.
> 
> 😂


It's none of your fucking business how much it cost really is it?
No doubt if Top cat had told you how much it was (as her 'treat') you'd have something less than positive to say or spun it to support some petty agenda you have?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> My guess would be that some people have a pre-party around someone's house and then pile into the cab to go straight to the bar/club with little interaction with the rest of Brixton.


I may well be wrong but i think its more the folk who live in London, and usually not that far away, who tend to get cabs into Brixton. I just dont get why, for example, a group of people in their 20s who are in Balham, cant even be fucked to wander down to the tube station or bus stop and get a tube/bus over to Brixton for much cheaper, and feel the need to get a taxi. I always thought part of the fun of a night our was figuring this out and having a can of beer along the way. Im only in my mid 30s but perhaps im in danger of being outdated these days!


----------



## paul mckenna (Nov 6, 2021)

3-4 pound to set your own timetable with zero faff versus 2 pound + ballache. Is it any wonder?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 6, 2021)

Let’s face it, if you’re dropping a ton + on a night out, a few quid for an Uber is small change


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> I've yet to give that one a go - has it been better than the mighty Khans?
> 
> The pizza place nearby has got more expensive recently but the pizzas are really excellent - certainly better than Mama Dough
> 
> ...



I like Curry Paradise but it's been so long since I had curry regularly I'm not really able to judge.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> It's none of your fucking business how much it cost really is it?


This is a thread about new restaurants and bars so it's entirely reasonable to ask how much someone paid at a restaurant if they've _just posted about it._



Mr paulee said:


> No doubt if Top cat had told you how much it was (as her 'treat') you'd have something less than positive to say or spun it to support some petty agenda you have?


Oh now that's priceless  😂

PS I've already commented positively on what was quoted as a probable price for the meal, but don't let that get in the way of your gobbiness.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

And back to the actual topic of the thread, I caught a glimpse of what looked like a rather swishy coffee place an arch or two down from Brixton Brewery on Station Road. 

Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## madolesance (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> And back to the actual topic of the thread, I caught a glimpse of what looked like a rather swishy coffee place an arch or two down from Brixton Brewery on Station Road.
> 
> Anyone know anything about it?


Been there for ages, at least 5 years. Started as a repair and service place for Londons many coffee machines. Guess they are just trying to expand.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton Hill
> 
> 
> https://www.curryparadiserestaurant.co.uk/brixton/


I had an impression of pricy average grub? Is this the same place on the hill?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2021)

I still wish Brixton had a chippy.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I still wish Brixton had a chippy.


...I thought a couple had opened on the outskirts recently, and has jimmys plaice gone ?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2021)

I have never seen Jimmy's Plaice.


----------



## nonya (Nov 7, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have never seen Jimmy's Plaice.


It's basically right next to Okan east. Absolutely huge portions, good prices, pretty decent overall. 

They were out of plaice though which was odd


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I still wish Brixton had a chippy.


It still does: Jimmy's Plaice on Coldharbour Lane. And they're excellent value. They've been here for at least 15 years so I'm surprised that you've never seen them before!









						Jimmy’s Plaice – the finest traditional chippie in Brixton. Find them on Coldharbour Lane, SW9
					

While Brixton continues to fill up with incoming trendy restaurants, upmarket pizza places and pricey burger joints, we feel that some of the more traditional food outlets are being overlooked.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Also Buzz award winners 2018!









						Brixton Buzz food awards 2018 – our restaurant and cafe favourites from last year
					

It’s almost impossible to keep up with Brixton’s ever changing food and restaurant scene, but Brixton Buzz asked their resident critic Sam LeMort to give us his favourites of last year …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ash (Nov 7, 2021)

I used to be in Ferndale ward but apparently now in the new Brixton Acre Lane ward.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 7, 2021)

Chip shop opposite white horse on the hill is very  good 

£7-95 fish and chips iirc (because we know how much price means to people on this thread )


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 7, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Chip shop opposite white horse on the hill is very  good
> 
> £7-95 fish and chips iirc (because we know how much price means to people on this thread )


...that’s a very good price tbh, last chippy I had was near enough £12 at the windmill in kennington which trades on its rep as a cabbies favourite. Personally I would avoid chip shops out side peak hours or you might end up with soggy chips and batter and dried up fish....


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 7, 2021)

ash said:


> I used to be in Ferndale ward but apparently now in the new Brixton Acre Lane ward.



Ferndale was an odd one, I remember when I lived there and saw a ward map for the first time and it ran from Max Roach Park on Brixton Road to Clapham High Street.

The new ward seems a little more coherent


----------



## ash (Nov 7, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Ferndale was an odd one, I remember when I lived there and saw a ward map for the first time and it ran from Max Roach Park on Brixton Road to Clapham High Street.
> 
> The new ward seems a little more coherent


Probably true but I have an SW4 (Clapham) postcode but am now in a Brixton ward 🤔


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 7, 2021)

ash said:


> Probably true but I have an SW4 (Clapham) postcode but am now in a Brixton ward 🤔



My old flat was literally on the postcode border and a conversion and we had endless trouble with mail and utilities because of that.


----------



## ash (Nov 7, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> My old flat was literally on the postcode border and a conversion and we had endless trouble with mail and utilities because of that.


‘Touch wood’ we haven’t had any of those type of problems


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Nov 7, 2021)

Im working my way through a 5 liter drum of Clarkshaws IPA right now.  Very nice.  Didn't need an über to get it home.  More people should go!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 7, 2021)

I read an article (on 'Ladbible') saying that "The Craft Beer Co" on Station Road are selling a bottle of beer for £47 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I read an article (on 'Ladbible') saying that "The Craft Beer Co" on Station Road are selling a bottle of beer for £47 🤦‍♂️.



A lot of craft beer places have a range of 750ml bottles that are usually quite pricey, say £15-25 but I've never seen a £47 bottle


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 7, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> A lot of craft beer places have a range of 750ml bottles that are usually quite pricey, say £15-25 but I've never seen a £47 bottle


And imagine drinking it in a soulless bar on Station Road where a pint of Superbock next door is about £3.80.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I read an article (on 'Ladbible') saying that "The Craft Beer Co" on Station Road are selling a bottle of beer for £47 🤦‍♂️.


Most expensive I can see on their site is £29




> DECADENCE 2015 - ALESMITH750ML10.0%£29.00



Their keg beer is well pricey too, all around £6 and up to £21.50.

It's an awful looking place anyway.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2021)

editor said:


> Most expensive I can see on their site is £29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any verdict on the Dogs Grandad? - 2 arches down from Brixton Brewery.
IMHO neither that, nor the Brixton Brewery tap look inviting - but in the summer and in lock-down they did offer outdoor drinking.

I disagree about the Craft Beer place looking naff. It's usually overcrowded though - and the upstairs seems a potential death trap if the building caught fire.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 7, 2021)

Had a beer at the Dogs Grandfather the other day and the brewer seemed interesting. He's an ex social worker from Hastings area.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Any verdict on the Dogs Grandad? - 2 arches down from Brixton Brewery.


I met the guy running it a while ago and he seemed a really nice bloke. I've been meaning to go back and do a proper feature.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 7, 2021)

editor said:


> I met the guy running it a while ago and he seemed a really nice bloke. I've been meaning to go back and do a proper feature.



...must be tricky doing a balanced review after sampling a few scoops but I guess someone’s got to do it...cheers 🍻


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Me too. Not impressed first couple of times. But discovered the leopard something or other and changed my mind!


a couple of their ramens are amazing... I've had some hit and miss nights there, however the ramen always seems to impress


----------



## Winot (Nov 8, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Me too. Not impressed first couple of times. But discovered the leopard something or other and changed my mind!


The Leopard is the correct choice.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 11, 2021)

My amazing friend Jo-Jo, who has been cooking food for those without during the pandemic, has started a Supper Club! Next two dates Fri 19 November and Fri 17 December in Loughborough Junction. 
She and her volunteer chefs are amazing cooks and I promise you won't be disappointed - food is plant based and full of flavour. And it's all for a good cause 😍
For every two tickets sold, a member of the community (Loughborough Junction/Brixton) is invited as a guest of honour to have their voices heard.
Read more here Cook To Care is hosting a fundraising supper club 
Book tickets here Cook to Care Supper Club!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 11, 2021)

Now I'm back working in Brixton sometimes, I'm on the lookout again for nice (ie healthy and inexpensive) lunches. Suggestions?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 11, 2021)

There's a lot of Brixton lunch I like and not super unhealthy but none of it cheap so only as treats. Watching to see what others come up with.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 12, 2021)

Falafel wrap from the van on Pope's Rd is not a bad option btw.


----------



## nonya (Nov 14, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Now I'm back working in Brixton sometimes, I'm on the lookout again for nice (ie healthy and inexpensive) lunches. Suggestions?


Not sure about healthiness but Rancho De Lalo and santafereno are both great lunch spots. 

Maybe one of the vegan ethiopian places?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 14, 2021)

Soup from the Morrocan Cafe on station Road

Big ol' sandwich or roll from Fuchal Bakery (not sure about healthy is it but their omelette baps are huge) 

Orrical juice bar/ Ital take away in Brixton Villge for soup, salad and sandwiches.

If you have some prep & storage space, grab bread and fillings, or a ready meal, from Iceland.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2021)

<ooops!>


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Market House is reopening its upstairs club on weekends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoorah !

<edit...you forgot your own thread again.... Brixton live music, DJ, gig, club and venue news >


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

Seeing as San Marino was rammed, I bought a coffee at Federation for the first time in years. £3.10  for an extremely average Americano. Won't be back again!

Oh and they shut at 2pm so I gotta drink fast.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 17, 2021)

Does anyone know what's going on with the old Starbucks site right next to the Tube?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 17, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the old Starbucks site right next to the Tube?


Not sure, but if even Starbucks threw in the towel with 32 million potential customers walking past it into the tube per year, then good luck to the next person who takes it on.


----------



## felonius monk (Nov 17, 2021)

Anti-social behaviour seems to have played its part in Starbucks closing   Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 17, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not sure, but if even Starbucks threw in the towel with 32 million potential customers walking past it into the tube per year, then good luck to the next person who takes it on.


Having just seen the queue in the Pret a few doors down, feel it could be an absolute gold mine for someone.
Hadn't realised the need for sandwiches/coffee was so great in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

felonius monk said:


> Anti-social behaviour seems to have played its part in Starbucks closing   Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019


The old 7-Eleven store on the opposite side of the entrance used to attract all sorts of grief too.,


----------



## coldwaterswim (Nov 22, 2021)

Does anyone know what happened to that bird place on electric avenue? I feel like its been shut for months but no sign of anything new going there.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2021)

Can't remember if I mentioned it before but that posh antique clothing unit in Market Row by the entrance to Atlantic Road has predictably turned into a cocktail bar.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned it before but that posh antique clothing unit in Market Row by the entrance to Atlantic Road has predictably turned into a cocktail bar.





editor said:


> I see yet another cocktail-shunting alcohol outlet has opened up in Market Row where that vintage clothes place was (right by the entrance from Atlantic Road).


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2021)

If you are/were worried about El Rancho de Lalo disappearing from Brixton Market/Village - fear not - they've got a brand spanking new larger premises now, just behind/beside the Town Hall  on Buckner Road. Already open and serving or so they told me today. Menu looks a hair more expensive and with slightly fewer options than before, but still offering plenty of ways to fill up for under £8 and vast set meals which would feed 2 or 3 people comfortably for £16-18. It's all pretty meat heavy but you already knew that. Some good weekday lunch offers too. Open 0900 onwards, not sure how late though. I'll be checking it out soon.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 23, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> If you are/were worried about El Rancho de Lalo disappearing from Brixton Market/Village - fear not - they've got a brand spanking new larger premises now, just behind/beside the Town Hall  on Buckner Road. Already open and serving or so they told me today. Menu looks a hair more expensive and with slightly fewer options than before, but still offering plenty of ways to fill up for under £8 and vast set meals which would feed 2 or 3 people comfortably for £16-18. It's all pretty meat heavy but you already knew that. Some good weekday lunch offers too. Open 0900 onwards, not sure how late though. I'll be checking it out soon.


Thanks for this.
Really good news.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 23, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> If you are/were worried about El Rancho de Lalo disappearing from Brixton Market/Village - fear not - they've got a brand spanking new larger premises now, just behind/beside the Town Hall  on Buckner Road. Already open and serving or so they told me today. Menu looks a hair more expensive and with slightly fewer options than before, but still offering plenty of ways to fill up for under £8 and vast set meals which would feed 2 or 3 people comfortably for £16-18. It's all pretty meat heavy but you already knew that. Some good weekday lunch offers too. Open 0900 onwards, not sure how late though. I'll be checking it out soon.


Assuming from the address of "The Press" at 1 Buckner Road that they must be in the single storey building that was previously Lambeth Council's in-house reprographics department?


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 24, 2021)

Where's the good coffee in central Brixton these days? I can't find anywhere. Which also means I can't find a reason to get out of bed. Instead I give in to ME and depression. I used to build my mornings around the Brixton £ caff. Before that it was Rosie's. Perhaps I should take a thermos and sit outside somewhere.  I could take the cat, but she doesn't have much to say.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Where's the good coffee in central Brixton these days? I can't find anywhere. Which also means I can't find a reason to get out of bed. Instead I give in to ME and depression. I used to build my mornings around the Brixton £ caff. Before that it was Rosie's. Perhaps I should take a thermos and sit outside somewhere.  I could take the cat, but she doesn't have much to say.


San Marino is pretty good.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 24, 2021)

Since Volcano Coffee Works hung up their paper filters and closed down the pop-up machine / slot, there isn't a really really good coffee anywhere in Brixton centre IMHO, at least not early in the week. I like the coffee at Parissi but know some don't, and it's expensive, and they're only open Weds to Sunday, Coffee at Sendero (the former A & C continental deli) is OK but mediocre. By far the best tasting is made at Il Sovrano - Italian deli at 33 Tulse Hill - but that's a way south from the Tube etc - bit further down south than the big Sainsbury's.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 24, 2021)

Balance Cafe opposite the Post Office.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 26, 2021)

editor said:


> San Marino is pretty good.


It has a licence now. Cocktails everywhere.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It has a licence now. Cocktails everywhere.


Doesn't bother me. Good luck to them.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 26, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It has a licence now. Cocktails everywhere.


And they aren't very good.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 28, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Where's the good coffee in central Brixton these days? I can't find anywhere. Which also means I can't find a reason to get out of bed. Instead I give in to ME and depression. I used to build my mornings around the Brixton £ caff. Before that it was Rosie's. Perhaps I should take a thermos and sit outside somewhere.  I could take the cat, but she doesn't have much to say.


Had a nice coffee at Caya today on coldharbour lane


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2021)

They've apparently 'officially' launched today. 









						Karakana Indian restaurant ‘officially’ launches in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

Despite being open for months, the Karakana Indian restaurant has now only ‘officially’ launched with a press released bigging themselves up as  ‘Brixton’s most exciting new conce…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 2, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> And they aren't very good.


are they cheap?


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 2, 2021)

editor said:


> They've apparently 'officially' launched today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes it a soft opening period of ten weeks, by my reckoning. Others will know better than me whether that is long - especially in these still odd times.

The comments in the article on pricing made me think a bit. £15 is no longer the upper end of the main course bracket for a restaurant in these parts. Compared to other higher-end Indian places nearby, it's less than Heritage Dulwich, about the same as Kricket, about the same as Kennington Tandoori, a bit more than Curry Paradise - and considerably above the stalwart neighbourhood curry houses with whom it doesn't look to be trying to compete.

£9 for a cocktail is about par for places that lead on food - and lower than pure cocktail bars. £6.50-7 for a pint of draught craft beer in a table service restaurant? Feels like a lot - but I can imagine why it costs a couple quid more than the brewery taproom.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> That makes it a soft opening period of ten weeks, by my reckoning. Others will know better than me whether that is long - especially in these still odd times.
> 
> The comments in the article on pricing made me think a bit. £15 is no longer the upper end of the main course bracket for a restaurant in these parts. Compared to other higher-end Indian places nearby, it's less than Heritage Dulwich, about the same as Kricket, about the same as Kennington Tandoori, a bit more than Curry Paradise - and considerably above the stalwart neighbourhood curry houses with whom it doesn't look to be trying to compete.
> 
> £9 for a cocktail is about par for places that lead on food - and lower than pure cocktail bars. £6.50-7 for a pint of draught craft beer in a table service restaurant? Feels like a lot - but I can imagine why it costs a couple quid more than the brewery taproom.


Most of the new business in Brixton are catering to what I'd describe as the high end market these days, although that's all relative to how much disposable cash you've got. 

My perspective tends to be informed by the community around me (i.e the big adjacent council estate), most of whom will never be able to afford £7 for a pint of locally brewed beer.  It's a preposterous rip off.  

And I can't think of any local Indian restaurant charging £15 for a main course.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Most of the new business in Brixton are catering to what I'd describe as the high end market these days, although that's all relative to how much disposable cash you've got.
> 
> My perspective tends to be informed by the community around me (i.e the big adjacent council estate), most of whom will never be able to afford £7 for a pint of locally brewed beer.  It's a preposterous rip off.
> 
> And I can't think of any local Indian restaurant charging £15 for a main course.


Ah. Then we have differing interpretations. 

The article says 'priced at the upper end of the market' - which reads as a remark on the relative price of food in Brixton, rather than 'catering to the high end market' which is more about the clientele. The fact that there are many other restaurants in Brixton charging 'anything up to £15' for a main course stands.

The matter of whether an _Indian_ restaurant might charge £15 for its most expensive main course is different again. I named several others around here that have dishes at those prices and beyond. 

And I don't see how basic observations on numbers relate to individual circumstances. What one might feel about them is a different matter.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Ah. Then we have differing interpretations.
> 
> The article says 'priced at the upper end of the market' - which reads as a remark on the relative price of food in Brixton, rather than 'catering to the high end market' which is more about the clientele. The fact that there are many other restaurants in Brixton charging 'anything up to £15' for a main course stands.
> 
> ...


I view a_ £15 _main course in an Indian restaurant and £7 pints as being priced at the upper end of the market. You don't have to agree but you're certainly not going to change my opinion about their pricing. It absolutely is expensive from my perspective, regardless of whether there's a few other, equally expensive restaurants around.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 2, 2021)

editor said:


> I view a_ £15 _main course in an Indian restaurant and £7 pints as being priced at the upper end of the market. You don't have to agree but you're certainly not going to change my opinion about their pricing. It absolutely is expensive from my perspective, regardless of whether there's a few other, equally expensive restaurants around.


Do you think Indian food should be cheaper than other cuisines?


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Do you think Indian food should be cheaper than other cuisines?


No idea where you think you're going with this bizarre strawman but I'll leave you to it. I'm really not that desperate for a pointless argument, thanks.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 2, 2021)

I actually smelt curry coming from the MH yesterday.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I actually smelt curry coming from the MH yesterday.


It's always looked depressingly empty whenever I've walked past. I'm a big fan of Khans but I want to give this Curry Paradise place a go soon.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 2, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Kennington Tandoori, .



I remember when kT was a regular curry shop, at some point it went upmarket to compete with Ghandis at the other end of the row which was a big favourite with Westminster political types living in the manor, and it worked, both are well patronised by tv, politicos and celebs from Richard and Judy ...is there the same draw in Brixton being a much longer black cab ride from where that action is ?


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 2, 2021)

editor said:


> No idea where you think you're going with this bizarre strawman but I'll leave you to it. I'm really not that desperate for a pointless argument, thanks.


Good. I don’t like pointless arguments either. But I do like facts. 

£15 is the most expensive main dish at Karakana. There’s only one at that price point. Mains there start at £8.50. Saying a restaurant is exclusive by talking about the most expensive dish is not fair representation. 

At Khans mains go up to £14. At Curry Paradise they go up to £14.50. That’s takeaway prices cited on their websites btw. Eating in may be different. 

I point out that a £15 main dish is not unusual anywhere these days. It’s the price of a medium basic cheese and tomato pizza at Brixton Domino’s. London Living Wage is now £11.05 per hour. Prices are high for everything everywhere. The inequality gap is forever widening. It’s awful. 

But we’re not talking about Salt Bae and his £400 gold steaks here. So when I say that £15 is not the ‘upper end of the market’ that’s not opinion or a reflection of my personal habits or means. It’s just what it is. 

I haven’t been to Karakana. I don’t know them. It may be crap for all I know. But that Buzz piece just doesn’t come across as fair. And I don’t mind saying so.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 2, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Good. I don’t like pointless arguments either. But I do like facts.
> 
> £15 is the most expensive main dish at Karakana. There’s only one at that price point. Mains there start at £8.50. Saying a restaurant is exclusive by talking about the most expensive dish is not fair representation.



It’s totally standard though, he pretty much always does this to restaurants which he doesn’t approve of. The only menu item referred too will be the most expensive item. It’s not untrue - but it does mis-represent.

Alex


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

alex_ said:


> It’s totally standard though, he pretty much always does this to restaurants which he doesn’t approve of. The only menu item referred too will be the most expensive item. It’s not untrue - but it does mis-represent.
> 
> Alex


I neither approve or disapprove of the place actually, but £7 for a pint of local beer is fucking expensive as is a main dish priced at £15.  Plus the service charge on top as well, of course.

Next you'll be telling me that it's so incredibly affordable that it's jam-packed with residents from the local estates, because - as I have already explained - that's my perspective on pricing and I'm very much entitled to my opinion on the matter, just as you are.


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 3, 2021)

Maybe it could have been worded?

*...with main dishes costing between £8.50 and £15.*


----------



## alex_ (Dec 3, 2021)

editor said:


> I neither approve or disapprove of the place actually, but £7 for a pint of local beer is fucking expensive as is a main dish priced at £15.  Plus the service charge on top as well, of course.



But the 7.2 for a Guinness at your favourite Irish bar is totally fair ?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 3, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> Maybe it could have been worded?
> 
> *...with main dishes costing between £8.50 and £15.*



But that would have been fair so no chance


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

sorry to share from Brixton blog but.....

_”New tenants are set to open ventures in premises on Coldharbour that each, in their own way, once represented much of the Brixton that is now disappearing.

Lambeth council has received an application for a revised licence for the former Club 414 on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane.

It comes from a company, Coldharbour APL, whose four directors are all senior members of the New York based finance company Angelo Gordon, which also owns Brixton’s covered markets in a joint venture”









						Former Club 414, Ms Cupcake and Blacker Dread premises set to open with new tenants
					

Building work at 414 Coldharbour Lane in May this year    New tenants are set to open ventures in premises on Coldharbour that each, in their own way, once represented much of the Brixton that is now disappearing.    Lambeth council has received an application for a revised licence for the former Cl




					brixtonblog.com
				



_


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

alex_ said:


> But the 7.2 for a Guinness at your favourite Irish bar is totally fair ?


No idea what you're hoping to achieve with this comment but - to repeat - if I had a 'favourite Irish bar' it would definitely be the Old Dispensary in Camberwell, where I think a Guinness will set you back around a fiver, or less.

However if you're trying to score some personal points by referencing the Whisky Tumbler - a place I haven't been into for months, as it happens - their price list shows  Guinness at £5.70. There's nothing listed at £7 a pint, and I've certainly never been charged anything more than the list price. 

Have you ever been to the bar?





__





						Menu 1 — The Whiskey Tumbler
					






					www.thewhiskeytumbler.com


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> sorry to share from Brixton blog but.....
> 
> _”New tenants are set to open ventures in premises on Coldharbour that each, in their own way, once represented much of the Brixton that is now disappearing.
> 
> ...


The article then adds:


> This article has been amended following a request from the Lowick Group, a consultancy employed by Hondo Enterprises. Lowick asked us to clarify that the licence application for 414 Coldharbour Lane is not a new one, but seeks minor amendments to the existing licence arising from changes to the internal layout of the building.



I've been in touch with the guys from Jamm and they say that they don't expect the 414 to open for at least another 5 months as they are having to deal with all sorts of issue relating to sound insulation.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 3, 2021)

how much are the drinks going to be?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

editor said:


> The article then adds:
> 
> 
> I've been in touch with the guys from Jamm and they say that they don't expect the 414 to open for at least another 5 months as they are having to deal with all sorts of issue relating to sound insulation.



Apologies I didn’t see JAMM mentioned in the article or the planning, does this mean they’re gonna be tenants to a NY hedge fund ?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Apologies I didn’t see JAMM mentioned in the article or the planning, does this mean they’re gonna be tenants to a NY hedge fund ?


My - evidence free -  take on it is that Taylor McFuckwit fancied turning the 414 into an all-night club for him and his posh DJ pals and rich followers (some research revealed him bemoaning the lack of venues in Chelsea and how he wanted to branch out - and what could be better than trendy, £7 a pint Brixton?).

I'm guessing all that got scuppered after the mighty kickback from the Nour campaign which ended up with him deleting all the social media profiles of his sexist Housekeeping Toff DJ Collective.

Because he's not an idiot, inviting a long established Brixton venue such as Jamm to rent the premises makes sense on a lot of levels, and is quite possibly the best possible outcome (short of reinstating the actual 414 which is never going to happen, sadly).  

Jamm invited me to add my input into what form the new venue might take and I'm happy to say they took up all my suggestions, including this one:  



> We will have offers for discounted food and drinks periods based for people living in Brixton postcodes SW2, SW9, SE5 and SE24. There will be free entry to local hospitality workers on the door after their shifts and discounts on the bar.



Read more here: Exclusive: Brixton Jamm and Percolate reveal their plans for a new club at 414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## alex_ (Dec 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Have you ever been to the bar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theme bars aren’t really my thing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Theme bars aren’t really my thing.


tbf I was talking to an Irish fella about this place and he said the same, as for the _paddy expres_s cocktail...let’s just say he was not amused.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

editor said:


> My - evidence free -  take on it is that Taylor McFuckwit fancied turning the 414 into an all-night club for him and his posh DJ pals and rich followers (some research revealed him bemoaning the lack of venues in Chelsea and how he wanted to branch out - and what could be better than trendy, £7 a pint Brixton?).
> 
> I'm guessing all that got scuppered after the mighty kickback from the Nour campaign which ended up with him deleting all the social media profiles of his sexist Housekeeping Toff DJ Collective.
> 
> ...



OK thank u for that impartial summary of events but I guess that they are still tenants to the NYC hedge fund whose name is on the planning application, and who I would guess are paying for the soundproofing,don’t wanna sound negative but there’s  plenty of wiggle room in the 5months mentioned. In passing Jamm provided me with a vivid picture of Brixton life when the pubs and bars were reopening, behind the screen a throng of gilded youth enjoying a brunch booze up while local youth looked on from a stairway in angel town...


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Theme bars aren’t really my thing.


Mine neither. Have you ever been to the Whiskey Tumbler? Or the Old Dispensary?

And will you now stop making up nonsense about my 'favourite Irish bar '?


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 3, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> are they cheap?


No.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> No.



...could you or DaphneM  clarify how you are defining cheap please, so others can get some  perspective.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 3, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...could you or DaphneM  clarify how you are defining cheap please, so others can get some  perspective.


£9-50 to about £12 if I remember correctly.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> £9-50 to about £12 if I remember correctly.



Thank you !


----------



## laughalot (Dec 3, 2021)

_Lambeth council has received an application for a revised licence for the former Club 414 on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane._

Please could somebody tell me why would Coldharbour APL Limited and AG Hondo Market Row BV Limited make their Pre–Licence Application as well as their Variation Application to Lambeth Licencing under the trading name as 'Club 414', who no longer occupies the premises rather than the trading name that will be used, which is ‘The Ton of Brix’?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

laughalot said:


> _Lambeth council has received an application for a revised licence for the former Club 414 on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane._
> 
> Please could somebody tell me why would Coldharbour APL Limited and AG Hondo Market Row BV Limited make their Pre–Licence Application as well as their Variation Application to Lambeth Licencing under the trading name as 'Club 414', who no longer occupies the premises rather than the trading name that will be used, which is ‘The Ton of Brix’?


I think it might just be laziness. If you look at their other planning documents, the name changes all the time from Club 414, to Club 414-416 and several variants thereof.

As far as I know they definitely won't be opening as Club 414 but it would please me greatly that if they did, there was some obscure law that forced them to hand back ownership to the REAL Club 414.

Well, one can dream....


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

laughalot said:


> _Lambeth council has received an application for a revised licence for the former Club 414 on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane._
> 
> Please could somebody tell me why would Coldharbour APL Limited and AG Hondo Market Row BV Limited make their Pre–Licence Application as well as their Variation Application to Lambeth Licencing under the trading name as 'Club 414', who no longer occupies the premises rather than the trading name that will be used, which is ‘The Ton of Brix’?


I think the previous operators would have good reason to be mightily pissed off at the new owners using the 414 branding even if just in a lazy or thoughtless way.


----------



## laughalot (Dec 3, 2021)

"I think it might just be laziness. If you look at their other planning documents, the name changes all the time from Club 414, to Club 414-416 and several variants thereof".

There is no excuse for the name Club 414 to be used at all, to add the number 416, to make it different, is unacceptable.


----------



## laughalot (Dec 3, 2021)

I think the previous operators would have good reason to be mightily pissed off at the new owners using the 414 branding even if just in a lazy or thoughtless way.


To have arranged to change the registered address to AG Hondo Market Row BV with the address in Amsterdam along with the DPS name changed we cannot understand why our brand and business trading name having been left unaltered, when our business no longer occupies the premises.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

laughalot said:


> I think the previous operators would have good reason to be mightily pissed off at the new owners using the 414 branding even if just in a lazy or thoughtless way.
> 
> 
> To have arranged to change the registered address to AG Hondo Market Row BV with the address in Amsterdam along with the DPS name changed we cannot understand why our brand and business trading name having been left unaltered, when our business no longer occupies the premises.



I didn’t realise you are the ‘previous operator’, what the new proprietors are doing with the brand you built and nurtured is bang out of order, no doubt they will try and weave the legendary status into the new business model....fkin chancers 😡


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

laughalot said:


> "I think it might just be laziness. If you look at their other planning documents, the name changes all the time from Club 414, to Club 414-416 and several variants thereof".
> 
> There is no excuse for the name Club 414 to be used at all, to add the number 416, to make it different, is unacceptable.


Oh I agree. They're a total bunch of fuckheads. Fuck Hondo and Taylor McLoaded.

Incidentally, his DJ collective put out an _incredibly_ sexist video a while back but then pulled it off the web before it could attract too much heat. 

Good job I kept a back up copy. Never know when that might come in useful.


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 3, 2021)

laughalot said:


> "the name changes all the time from Club 414, to Club 414-416 and several variants thereof".
> 
> There is no excuse for the name Club 414 to be used at all, to add the number 416, to make it different, is unacceptable.


at least the tattoos of many folk could be easily amended


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> at least the tattoos of many folk could be easily amended


What are you on about?


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 3, 2021)

editor said:


> What are you on about?


Many people have '414' tattoos. Amending to '414 - 416' would be simple


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Many people have '414' tattoos. Amending to '414 - 416' would be simple


Yes, I'm sure that people with the 414 tattoo will be queueing up in their droves to add ' - 416.'


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Yes, I'm sure that people with the 414 tattoo will be queueing up in their droves to add ' - 416.'


I don't recall saying they'd be queueing up, only that the name change would make it simplistic

You'd probably have a commemorate £4.14 tattoo on your arm to remind you of better days when pints were cheaper


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> I don't recall saying they'd be queueing up, only that the name change would make it simplistic
> 
> You'd probably have a commemorate £4.14 tattoo on your arm to remind you of better days when pints were cheaper



....gotta say the last few posts are not up to your usual high standards 🙁


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 4, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> £9-50 to about £12 if I remember correctly.







__





						Bar Marino – The Heart of Brixton
					

The Heart of Brixton




					www.barmarinobrixton.co.uk
				




One might describe them as anything up to £15. Which apparently is the same as a main meal course at the upper end of the market. 😉


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck me, you're obsessed. How dare I have a different to you!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 4, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...or even a main at the effort social.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Fuck me, you're obsessed. How dare I have a different to you!


Leg pull.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Fuck me, you're obsessed. How dare I have a different to you!



He’s expressing prices in exactly the same way you do.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2021)

alex_ said:


> He’s expressing prices in exactly the same way you do.


At least he's not making up daft prices and stupid claims about 'favourite' bars, I guess. 

But you two feel free to keep going on and on and on about my opinion about a restaurant which I believe is going for a more upmarket crowd than its previous incarnation.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 4, 2021)

editor said:


> At least he's not making up daft prices and stupid claims about 'favourite' bars, I guess.
> 
> But you two feel free to keep going on and on and on about my opinion about a restaurant which I believe is going for a more upmarket crowd than its previous incarnation.


Thanks. I’ll leave Alex to his own thing. I do try to keep away from the personal stuff. 

Can’t resist a cheap gag sometimes though!

PS. I don’t disagree with you about Karakana being fancier than Market House. That much is clear. It’s a different conversation though.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...or even a main at the effort social.


Not allowed to negatively critique the Effra Social.
Village idiots don't like it.
Pitchforks and all that


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 4, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Not allowed to negatively critique the Effra Social.
> Village idiots don't like it.
> Pitchforks and all that



its not a criticism just a comparison/observation.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Not allowed to negatively critique the Effra Social.


Stop lying. No one has ever stopped you posting up your snidey garbage, even when it's a load of misogynistic, patronising shit about women's safety at night.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2021)

Incidentally, I was in my 'favourite Irish bar/Irish theme bar' last night and can report that Fosters is a very reasonable £4.50 and Guinness £5.  Plus there was free live music and open till 1am. I wish we had something like this in Brixton.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 9, 2021)

editor said:


> Stop lying. No one has ever stopped you posting up your snidey garbage, even when it's a load of misogynistic, patronising shit about women's safety at night.


Irony really is lost on you.

You threw your toys when  you thought I was critiscing your night during festival season, when I wasn't. Hence my post you've quoted is true.
It's quite clear you can't have a negative opinion about anything you're involved in.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Irony really is lost on you.
> 
> You threw your toys when  you thought I was critiscing your night during festival season, when I wasn't. Hence my post you've quoted is true.
> It's quite clear you can't have a negative opinion about anything you're involved in.


Why can't you have a negative opinion? Why are you posting such blatantly dishonest bollocks?

You seem to have a negative opinion about just about everything I'm involved with and yet not one of your posts has been edited or deleted in any way. Happily, I don't give much of a shit about anything you post, particularly after your thoroughly embarrassing and disgraceful '_I know best' _comments about women's safety at night.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> It's quite clear you can't have a negative opinion about anything you're involved in.



I don’t think that’s true, you can but you can also expect some pushback if you’re being out of order and that’s all good imho.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 9, 2021)

Sad news breaking in north Brixton/Oval regarding the departure of ‘Mr Abdul’, erstwhile proprietor of the Oval Tandoori on Brixton Road ( £14.75 for top priced main). This guy has been serving the locale for as long as I been here and of late has been surviving off takeaway trade,. I put this down in no small part to the newer residents being lured to Instagram friendly aspirational nouveau curries. Tbf the food was not great on the odd occasion but the last couple of years no complaints from me. No word as yet on the future of the premises apart from it’s been sold, may carry on as a no frills local....let’s hope so , there was three curry houses on this strip when I rocked up and the loss of the last one would be a big shame.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Why can't you have a negative opinion? Why are you posting such blatantly dishonest bollocks?
> 
> You seem to have a negative opinion about just about everything I'm involved with and yet not one of your posts has been edited or deleted in any way. Happily, I don't give much of a shit about anything you post, particularly after your thoroughly embarrassing and disgraceful '_I know best' _comments about women's safety at night.


No sorry I won't have that.
I never stated I knew best - that was your interpretation which you ran with.


----------



## laughalot (Dec 13, 2021)

laughalot said:


> I think the previous operators would have good reason to be mightily pissed off at the new owners using the 414 branding even if just in a lazy or thoughtless way.
> 
> 
> To have arranged to change the registered address to AG Hondo Market Row BV with the address in Amsterdam along with the DPS name changed we cannot understand why our brand and business trading name having been left unaltered, when our business no longer occupies the premises.


Club 414 are very happy to report their name has been removed from the licence for the premises 414 - 416 Coldharbour Lane SW9 8LF.

As Club 414 has no association with Hondo or the new occupiers of the building, hopefully the place will be known and referred to as 'Ton of Brix'.


----------



## theboris (Dec 14, 2021)

editor said:


> It's always looked depressingly empty whenever I've walked past. I'm a big fan of Khans but I want to give this Curry Paradise place a go soon.


I love the people, prices and the BYO at Khan's. I can't claim to be an expert, but unfortunately, for me anyway, all its curries taste the same. Curry Paradise is still my favourite.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2021)

theboris said:


> I love the people, prices and the BYO at Khan's. I can't claim to be an expert, but unfortunately, for me anyway, all its curries taste the same. Curry Paradise is still my favourite.


Their sag paneer is easily one of the best I've ever tasted - and I've been to a lot of Indian restaurants around the UK.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 18, 2021)

New cafe called Koala at 64 Railton Rd.  64 Railton Rd · 64 Railton Rd, London SE24 0LF   Extremely good coffee, properly made. £3 for a flat white. Plus home made ice cream. The 2nd best coffee in Brixton according to my taste buds, the best being the Little Cat cafe in Myatts Field Park. 

They use Old Spike beans, roasted in Peckham.  Old Spike is a social enterprise which aims to reduce homelessness. Independently Owned Ethical Coffee Roastery In London


----------



## nagapie (Dec 18, 2021)

Pleased to see my suggestion is no.1 David Clapson .


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> New cafe called Koala at 64 Railton Rd.  64 Railton Rd · 64 Railton Rd, London SE24 0LF   Extremely good coffee, properly made. £3 for a flat white. Plus home made ice cream. The 2nd best coffee in Brixton according to my taste buds, the best being the Little Cat cafe in Myatts Field Park.
> 
> They use Old Spike beans, roasted in Peckham.  Old Spike is a social enterprise which aims to reduce homelessness. Independently Owned Ethical Coffee Roastery In London


Coffee and ice cream apparently. Shame they're not open later.








						Koala Coffee
					

Cargo




					koalacoffee.co.uk
				




And I've found a link to something a bit more informative on their, frankly,  rubbish website 






						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2021)

The ice cream at Koala is really excellent - made by the same people from the kiosk in Herne Hill station. It’s also round the corner from my house, which is a bit dangerous. I bought some as a treat for a couple of young weekend visitors. The 17-year-old has already been back to try other flavours (unfortunately it was closed - being after 4.30!).


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 19, 2021)

Ice-cream and coffee so go well together.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2021)

Well that was unimpressive. Walked into the Albert at 9.45 to be told that they'd stopped serving because the new landlord wanted to finish early. Looked around to see several people with just poured pints and walked off in a bit of a huff.

If he's going to close early surely he could have made it ten o'clock?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Well that was unimpressive. Walked into the Albert at 9.45 to be told that they'd stopped serving because the new landlord wanted to finish early. Looked around to see several people with just poured pints and walked off in a bit of a huff.
> 
> If he's going to close early surely he could have made it ten o'clock?


That is not good. The bloke probably was working from opening time. But still. If they don't open and serve beer for all available hours how will it work?


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2021)

Pub update: There was about 15 people in the Effra Social and there's maybe 30 at most in Hootannny. 

The Whiskey Tumbler looked moderately busy, but then it's tiny. Dogstar looked empty.

Have to say this wasn't the night out I was hoping for when I was counting the hours down from my self isolation


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2021)

TopCat said:


> That is not good. The bloke probably was working from opening time. But still. If they don't open and serve beer for all available hours how will it work?


I could understand it if the place was totally empty but there seemed a reasonable smattering of people there. 

I'd chatted to the guy in the past about bringing back some live music nights there so I was surprised that he couldn't just do me one quick pint - especially as he'd clearly just served my friends. Oh well.


----------



## naedru (Dec 21, 2021)

Have just had some Korean Fried Chicken from the new place on Camberwell New Road sales Koko Doo. I’m about 5 pints in so am biased but this is fantastic late night food. 

It’s a franchise so not totally sticking it to the man but the three brothers who own it were great to chat to and the spicy chicken is actually blow your socks off. Would recommend if you’re up north of Brixton.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 21, 2021)

naedru said:


> Have just had some Korean Fried Chicken from the new place on Camberwell New Road sales Koko Doo. I’m about 5 pints in so am biased but this is fantastic late night food.
> 
> It’s a franchise so not totally sticking it to the man but the three brothers who own it were great to chat to and the spicy chicken is actually blow your socks off. Would recommend if you’re up north of Brixton.


Thanks for this, nice and local to me so will probs ship some in as a treat. Is it opposite the golden goose ( union tavern) and is that where the pints happened.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2021)

I like these 'five pints in' reviews.


----------



## naedru (Dec 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks for this, nice and local to me so will probs ship some in as a treat. Is it opposite the golden goose ( union tavern) and is that where the pints happened.


Yes it’s diagonally opposite there. 

Chicken will travel well but not sure about the chips. Although they weee excellent chips when fresh.


----------



## naedru (Dec 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I like these 'five pints in' reviews.


Maybe it should be a new feature. 

Alcohol makes you speak the truth and all that.


----------



## T & P (Dec 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Pub update: There was about 15 people in the Effra Social and there's maybe 30 at most in Hootannny.
> 
> The Whiskey Tumbler looked moderately busy, but then it's tiny. Dogstar looked empty.
> 
> Have to say this wasn't the night out I was hoping for when I was counting the hours down from my self isolation


Whereas it’s a buzz killer if you’re up for a good evening out, I am neither surprised not unhappy to hear so. It seems perhaps the extremely catchy nature of Omicron has entered the collective consciousness of punters. Six people at work (working in different areas of the building) have gone down with it in the last few days, and only one of them had done anything remotely social. I reckon most people have similar tales to tell.

At the moment it sounds as if one patron still unaware of being sick could easily infect the whole bloody pub just by sharing the same air during the time it takes to drink one pint


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Whereas it’s a buzz killer if you’re up for a good evening out, I am neither surprised not unhappy to hear so. It seems perhaps the extremely catchy nature of Omicron has entered the collective consciousness of punters. Six people at work (working in different areas of the building) have gone down with it in the last few days, and only one of them had done anything remotely social. I reckon most people have similar tales to tell.
> 
> At the moment it sounds as if one patron still unaware of being sick could easily infect the whole bloody pub just by sharing the same air during the time it takes to drink one pint


yes, its a virtual hospitality shutdown since Boris wont do it properly


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Whereas it’s a buzz killer if you’re up for a good evening out, I am neither surprised not unhappy to hear so. It seems perhaps the extremely catchy nature of Omicron has entered the collective consciousness of punters. Six people at work (working in different areas of the building) have gone down with it in the last few days, and only one of them had done anything remotely social. I reckon most people have similar tales to tell.
> 
> At the moment it sounds as if one patron still unaware of being sick could easily infect the whole bloody pub just by sharing the same air during the time it takes to drink one pint


If one good thing came out of the evening it was bumping into a clinically vulnerable friend who really should be taking care of himself and nagging/persuading him to go for his booster tomorrow after giving him all the details of where to go.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2021)

naedru said:


> Yes it’s diagonally opposite there.
> 
> Chicken will travel well but not sure about the chips. Although they weee excellent chips when fresh.



...sorry but we’re you drinking in the golden goose, it’s a weird pub a bit out on a limb but never reached its potential, think the owner visualised it as a wine bar at one time....there was fairly good live music at one time...


----------



## naedru (Dec 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...sorry but we’re you drinking in the golden goose, it’s a weird pub a bit out on a limb but never reached its potential, think the owner visualised it as a wine bar at one time....there was fairly good live music at one time...


I wasn’t, was at some post work drinks in Berrylands so was passing the chicken place on the way back from Vauxhall 

That’s the pub with the theatre in right?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2021)

naedru said:


> I wasn’t, was at some post work drinks in Berrylands so was passing the chicken place on the way back from Vauxhall
> 
> That’s the pub with the theatre in right?



yes, more a performing space, the lounge side of the pub was a great pizza shop at one time. The other side was a basic boozer empty with an overloud telly blaring out last time I was in. nice building tho...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 22, 2021)

naedru said:


> I wasn’t, was at some post work drinks in Berrylands so was passing the chicken place on the way back from Vauxhall
> 
> That’s the pub with the theatre in right?


Not often people mention Berrylands, that's where i was brought up. I take it The Berry is still open, and not suffering from staff shortages?


----------



## naedru (Dec 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> yes, more a performing space, the lounge side of the pub was a great pizza shop at one time. The other side was a basic boozer empty with an overloud telly blaring out last time I was in. nice building tho...


We are missing a good pizza shop so shame that’s not still there


----------



## naedru (Dec 22, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not often people mention Berrylands, that's where i was brought up. I take it The Berry is still open, and not suffering from staff shortages?


It was doing a roaring trade last night so seems to be doing well!


----------



## coldwaterswim (Dec 22, 2021)

Prince regent shut til after xmas 😢


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2021)

Apparently Mick Jagger was at the Effra Hall Tavern this week!


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2021)

Christmas Eve was an absolute disaster for Brixton venues: I heard that Hootananny, Gremio and Pop Brixton were all closed, and the Effra Social gave up at 11.30. Anyone go out last night?


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Apparently Mick Jagger was at the Effra Hall Tavern this week!


Update: I'm not sure about this now but he was pictured next to Errol Linton...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 27, 2021)

Went to the Effra Hall and The Albert on the 23rd. The former was depressingly quiet, the latter not much better. The pubs in Forest Hill are nice and busy though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 27, 2021)

So....Greater Brixton pub suggestions for NYE (asking for a friend)


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 28, 2021)

Best places for breakfast in Brixton, to go with in laws and my parents?
Good vegan choice essential!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 28, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Best places for breakfast in Brixton, to go with in laws and my parents?
> Good vegan choice essential!


Salon?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 28, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Best places for breakfast in Brixton, to go with in laws and my parents?
> Good vegan choice essential!


Shreddies and oat milk 🤨
or you could try Rhoda on Brixton road
not sure about set meal times but it seems to cover most options going by the times I pass.....


			https://www.happycow.net/reviews/rhoda-south-west-london-227365


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks Rushy and Cuppa. 
👍🏻


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> So....Greater Brixton pub suggestions for NYE (asking for a friend)


I'll be at the Effra Social - 10pm till very late. Free entry all night.


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 31, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> So....Greater Brixton pub suggestions for NYE (asking for a friend)





			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/nye-superspreader-event-plans.377067/page-2#post-17470840
		


probably relevant?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 31, 2021)

editor said:


> I'll be at the Effra Social - 10pm till very late. Free entry all night.



I’ll pass that on, I’m stopping in myself.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 3, 2022)

I was walking through Brixton a few minutes ago and lots of stuff was closed, as you'd expect but so was Brixton Pop. Which mildly surprised me


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2022)

So we had a pretty good crowd at the Effra on NYE:




















						In photos: Brixton Buzz New Year’s Eve party at the Effra Social, Brixton
					

On Friday, Brixton Buzz hosted their final party of 2021 at the Effra Social – and it turned out to be a hell of a party! Here’s some photos taken from the DJ booth:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DaphneM (Jan 4, 2022)

editor said:


> So we had a pretty good crowd at the Effra on NYE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how many of them are now ill?


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> I wonder how many of them are now ill?


Maybe that's entirely their business and they don't need your patronising faux concern?


----------



## DaphneM (Jan 4, 2022)

I wasn't being patronising - I just think its really the wrong time to be organising gatherings of people in confined spaces.

I popped in there actually & popped out pretty sharpish...

but thanks for the New Year snippiness!


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

Elm Park Tavern launches crowdfunder to 'keep the pub alive' 









						Crowdfunder launched to keep The Elm Park Tavern alive
					

With the pub being hit hard by the seemingly endless waves of Covid variants, the Brixton’s Elm Park Tavern have launched a crowdfunder to keep the pub in business.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

editor said:


> Elm Park Tavern launches crowdfunder to 'keep the pub alive'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reader comment on Buzz:



> The Elm was my local for years until it was taken over by the owners of the King & Queens who deliberately ostracised the regulars and attempted to turn it into a 90s-themed Gastropub. Now we have £7 pints and Sunday lunches with mummy and daddy visiting from the Home Counties. I do wish you all the best but to pretend that this gem of a pub ‘needed love and ambition’ is a slap in the face to all those who packed it out every evening for years



I've not been back to the pub since it was taken over. Is it as bad as this person says?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 6, 2022)

What the deal The Elm Park Tavern? i have never been in. Correct me if i am wrong, but my research suggests it is run by 'fledging pub operator', Bright Pete Holdings. They also recently opened a large bar/restaurant in Streatham called 'Carmine'. The pub must have doing well enough to open a 100 seat bar/restaurant only 3 months ago. I get pubs will have a tough month but im not convinced about this outstretched hand.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

And in other news, the Cambria looks like it's going to have a tough time if it wants to reopen with extended hours









						Lambeth Licensing Committee to consider allowing The Cambria pub at Loughborough Junction to reopen until 1am seven days a week
					

Punch Taverns has plans to reopen The Cambria pub at Loughborough Junction with extended licensing hours.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Jesterburger (Jan 6, 2022)

editor said:


> Reader comment on Buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been back to the pub since it was taken over. Is it as bad as this person says?


That was the previous owner - when it was first refurbed they took it too expensive and had a very wanky beer list, and it very much felt like they were trying their best to get rid of the old customers. They failed, and then these new owners took over mid-pandemic (July 2020) which with hindsight probably wasn't the best choice, but then frankly which of us knew it would go on this long? 
The new owners are much better, the beer list is more balanced (obviously not as cheap as the old EPT, but where is?) and they are really friendly and welcoming. They've kept the long-running quiz; on Mondays you can bring your own food or order takeaway; and on Thursday they do kitchen takeovers for local chefs. 
I've lived round the corner for nearly 10 years and most people on our street seem to like it, there aren't that many side-steet boozers left in Brixton and it would be a real shame to lost it.


----------



## felonius monk (Jan 6, 2022)

editor said:


> And in other news, the Cambria looks like it's going to have a tough time if it wants to reopen with extended hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are onto a loser if they want extended hours (and live music) in a residential area. Might get away with Friday and Saturday.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> I think they are onto a loser if they want extended hours (and live music) in a residential area. Might get away with Friday and Saturday.


They had live music there before. I can't see the pub being a viable option if it has to shut at 11pm every night or  midnight on weekends.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 6, 2022)

Jesterburger said:


> That was the previous owner - when it was first refurbed they took it too expensive and had a very wanky beer list, and it very much felt like they were trying their best to get rid of the old customers. They failed, and then these new owners took over mid-pandemic (July 2020) which with hindsight probably wasn't the best choice, but then frankly which of us knew it would go on this long?
> The new owners are much better, the beer list is more balanced (obviously not as cheap as the old EPT, but where is?) and they are really friendly and welcoming. They've kept the long-running quiz; on Mondays you can bring your own food or order takeaway; and on Thursday they do kitchen takeovers for local chefs.
> I've lived round the corner for nearly 10 years and most people on our street seem to like it, there aren't that many side-steet boozers left in Brixton and it would be a real shame to lost it.


Perfect summary


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 6, 2022)

Jesterburger said:


> That was the previous owner - when it was first refurbed they took it too expensive and had a very wanky beer list, and it very much felt like they were trying their best to get rid of the old customers. They failed, and then these new owners took over mid-pandemic (July 2020) which with hindsight probably wasn't the best choice, but then frankly which of us knew it would go on this long?
> The new owners are much better, the beer list is more balanced (obviously not as cheap as the old EPT, but where is?) and they are really friendly and welcoming. They've kept the long-running quiz; on Mondays you can bring your own food or order takeaway; and on Thursday they do kitchen takeovers for local chefs.
> I've lived round the corner for nearly 10 years and most people on our street seem to like it, there aren't that many side-steet boozers left in Brixton and it would be a real shame to lost it.


Was the previous owner the ones who also used to own The King and Co, in Clapham (pre Portobello)? As i heard the manager of that place slagging of the regulars of The Elm Park Tavern once, moaning that they weren't sophisticated enough for their expensive craft beers.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 6, 2022)

editor said:


> So we had a pretty good crowd at the Effra on NYE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so this is where the "brixton village" crowd go drinking then


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> so this is where the "brixton village" crowd go drinking then


I would have thought that the "brixton village" crowd would have been busy enjoying the multiple DJs on offer in Brixton village that night.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 6, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> so this is where the "brixton village" crowd go drinking then


Nu brixton


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 6, 2022)

indeed.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Nu brixton


The Brixton I knew and loved pretty much vanished when they evicted the Rushcroft Road and Carlton Mansions communities. The crowd and the vibe in the Albert pretty much transformed overnight.


----------



## Jesterburger (Jan 6, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Was the previous owner the ones who also used to own The King and Co, in Clapham (pre Portobello)? As i heard the manager of that place slagging of the regulars of The Elm Park Tavern once, moaning that they weren't sophisticated enough for their expensive craft beers.


Yep that's the one.  Not surprising they didn't last long with that attitude. New ones much, much better.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

Jesterburger said:


> Yep that's the one.  Not surprising they didn't last long with that attitude. New ones much, much better.


The crown for the biggest wankers of the lot still has to be the hipster owners of the White Hart in Tulse Hill who tried to ban standing. They didn't last long, obvs.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 6, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> so this is where the "brixton village" crowd go drinking then


two moments in time showing a customer base that I would want to be nowhere near in SW9 / SW2.
Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> two moments in time showing a customer base that I would want to be nowhere near in SW9 / SW2.
> Each to their own I suppose.


Only too happy for you to stay away from my busy, happy free events.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 6, 2022)

editor said:


> The crown for the biggest wankers of the lot still has to be the hipster owners of the White Hart in Tulse Hill who tried to ban standing. They didn't last long, obvs.



they’d have found their  time and place if they’d hung on til now 🙁


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 6, 2022)

editor said:


> Only too happy for you to stay away from my busy, happy free events.


for once we are in total agreement.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 7, 2022)

The Elm Park has had three Landlords that I know of since 2018. The first were the people who ran King &Co down by Clapham Common/Acre Lane/Abbeville - they were free house / craft beer focused. The second were more traditional publicans who I think ran a pub elsewhere, they took over sometime in 2019. The third and current took over during the Pandemic.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2022)

The Effra Social, do they still have the framed pictures of prominent Conservatives of the Seventies and Eighties up in the stair corridor? The big portrait of the Queen in the hall?


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> The Effra Social, do they still have the framed pictures of prominent Conservatives of the Seventies and Eighties up in the stair corridor? The big portrait of the Queen in the hall?


I think most - if not all - of those have gone now as the place has been given a glitzy makeover.

But you do understand why those pictures were there in the first place, yes? It's not like the owners were putting them up themselves because they're raging Tories.

Personally I preferred the place when it was like a time warp of the 70s, warts and all.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2022)

editor said:


> I think most - if not all - of those have gone now as the place has been given a glitzy makeover.
> 
> But you do understand why those pictures were there in the first place, yes? It's not like the owners were putting them up themselves because they're raging Tories.
> 
> Personally I preferred the place when it was like a time warp of the 70s, warts and all.


I preferred it when it was on fire in 1985 at I ran up Effra Road. But good to see a decent built building being put to a better use.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I preferred it when it was on fire in 1985 at I ran up Effra Road. But good to see a decent built building being put to a better use.


I'm hoping to start putting on free live music shows there again later this year. It'll never be as good as the Albert was - but then the Albert isn't as good as the Albert was - but central Brixton really needs some live music venues.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm hoping to start putting on free live music shows there again later this year. It'll never be as good as the Albert was - but then the Albert isn't as good as the Albert was - but central Brixton really needs some live music venues.


That sounds good.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> That sounds good.


I was trying to get something going at the Dogstar for ages but I can't keep up with their revolving door of new managers and policy changes. This is what happened at the Effra with the old (Antic) managers - just as soon as I started building a live music night up there (Pregoblin, The Scribes etc) they changed their minds  
The new manager at the Effra is great though so I'm hoping I'll get something going soon.

That said, the demographic in Brixton has changed in the last 10 years and there doesn't seem such an appetite for live music, so it's going to be a battle.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I preferred it when it was on fire in 1985 at I ran up Effra Road. But good to see a decent built building being put to a better use.


so did I


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2022)

editor said:


> I was trying to get something going at the Dogstar for ages but I can't keep up with their revolving door of new managers and policy changes. This is what happened at the Effra with the old (Antic) managers - just as soon as I started building a live music night up there (Pregoblin, The Scribes etc) they changed their minds
> The new manager at the Effra is great though so I'm hoping I'll get something going soon.
> 
> That said, the demographic in Brixton has changed in the last 10 years and there doesn't seem such an appetite for live music, so it's going to be a battle.


Keep on at it. I don't get on with the Windmill Guv so elsewhere for gigs would be welcome.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Keep on at it. I don't get on with the Windmill Guv so elsewhere for gigs would be welcome.


Hoots? 
Seems a lot better recently in respect to security staff etc


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Hoots?
> Seems a lot better recently in respect to security staff etc


The security at the Hoot are being much nicer. They seem grateful for the custom in a way they never did previous.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2022)

Freebies ahoy! Free nosh! Brixton Village vegan burger giveaway takes place on Saturday, 15th Jan 2022


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2022)

I think I'm going to give up on the Albert for a while. The new landlord only seems interested in getting his mates in to DJ way too loudly to an empty dancefloor.  A very very long term regular has just given up on the place after being told to fuck off last night. Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 13, 2022)

editor said:


> I think I'm going to give up on the Albert for a while. The new landlord only seems interested in getting his mates in to DJ way too loudly to an empty dancefloor.  A very very long term regular has just given up on the place after being told to fuck off last night. Not good. Not good at all.


Our lass was in there the other night and thought the music was that bad she even texted me to let me know.
said it was fairly busy tho and they stayed til closing time....I guess this is how it goes, new people come in, vibe changes, as long as takings stay up then it won’t matter, sad but there it is...


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Our lass was in there the other night and thought the music was that bad she even texted me to let me know.
> said it was fairly busy tho and they stayed til closing time....I guess this is how it goes, new people come in, vibe changes, as long as takings stay up then it won’t matter, sad but there it is...


If they keep jettisoning regulars I'm not sure how their midweeks are going to pan out. Their NYE was apparently pretty crap and that's usually a guaranteed full house. 
I wouldn't mind if the DJ was playing to a busy dancefloor but it's been empty the last two times I've been there, and the music has been annoyingly, pointlessly loud. 

Hopefully things will get better.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2022)

Well the pair of them certainly know how to work hard. I quite liked the jungle being played the the other night and encouraged Pez to get a sub in for more bass. Problem really is there is hardly any punters. 

Was it one of the staff who told a punter to fuck off?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Well the pair of them certainly know how to work hard. I quite liked the jungle being played the the other night and encouraged Pez to get a sub in for more bass. Problem really is there is hardly any punters.
> 
> Was it one of the staff who told a punter to fuck off?


That appears to be the case. Either way he was furious with his treatment.

If there's barely any punters, and if the ones that are there aren't interested in what's been played, turning up the volume/bass is not usually a winning strategy. It's why we left last night as we had to shout to hear each other - and we were near the back.

It's not hard to get a good crowd in the Albert but I hope things don't stay as they are and more locals don't get alienated.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 13, 2022)

editor said:


> That appears to be the case. Either way he was furious with his treatment.
> 
> If there's barely any punters, and if the ones that are there aren't interested in what's been played, turning up the volume/bass is not usually a winning strategy. It's why we left last night as we had to shout to hear each other - and we were near the back.
> 
> It's not hard to get a good crowd in the Albert but I hope things don't stay as they are and more locals don't get alienated.


I like loud music and bass, I may have even liked the music that was on. But on a Wednesday night in The Albert? Seems a bit silly. Was there a night on at the electric or academy that they were trying to have punters in from afterwards?


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2022)

Whiskey Tumbler was packed and the Effra Hall Tavern was jumping last night. I wanted to pop into the Albert on the way back but they'd stopped serving early again. Dogstar was reasonably busy. Couldn't go into the Prince of Wales as they demand full scannable ID just to get into the pub part. Fuck that.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2022)

Thursday drinking in Brixton Thursday night drinking in central Brixton – our current pick of free venues


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 14, 2022)

editor said:


> I think I'm going to give up on the Albert for a while. The new landlord only seems interested in getting his mates in to DJ way too loudly to an empty dancefloor.  A very very long term regular has just given up on the place after being told to fuck off last night. Not good. Not good at all.


why was the punter told to fuck off?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> why was the punter told to fuck off?


Ask him yourself. I've no interest in interacting with a rubbernecking shit stirrer like you. In fact, I'm putting us on mutual ignore.  Bye.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2022)

editor said:


> Ask him yourself. I've no interest in interacting with a rubbernecking shit stirrer like you. In fact, I'm putting us on mutual ignore.  Bye.



that seems like a bit of an overreaction to a reasonable question, another poster asked summat similar upthread and didn’t get that response.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> that seems like a bit of an overreaction to a reasonable question, another poster asked summat similar upthread and didn’t get that response.


There's context.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2022)

nagapie said:


> There's context.


Yeah, our lass has told me of a couple of her friends getting hassled by older regulars, one touched a 18 y.o up and tried to kiss her so maybe being part of an an established male group should be open to scrutiny!


----------



## nagapie (Jan 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Yeah, our lass has told me of a couple of her friends getting hassled by older regulars, one touched a 18 y.o up and tried to kiss her so maybe being part of an an established male group should be open to scrutiny!


No, I meant there's context to why editor's reply was so abrupt. I know nothing about going ons at the Albert.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2022)

nagapie said:


> No, I meant there's context to why editor's reply was so abrupt. I know nothing about going ons at the Albert.


....I would say that sexual harassment in a public space is more noteworthy in terms of context than beef between two members of an Internet forum.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....I would say that sexual harassment in a public space is more noteworthy in terms of context than beef between two members of an Internet forum.


Yeah. But I was just commenting on what you said and what I know.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Yeah. But I was just commenting on what you said and what I know.



...im sorry if you think my comments are out of order but I think that it’s a matter for concern, and maybe if your kid told you a similar tale you might feel a bit like I do......


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...im sorry if you think my comments are out of order but I think that it’s a matter for concern, and maybe if your kid told you a similar tale you might feel a bit like I do......


Of course it's a matter of concern but I'm really not sure why you're linking it with my response to a poster here.  And who is in this 'established male group' you are referring to?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...im sorry if you think my comments are out of order but I think that it’s a matter for concern, and maybe if your kid told you a similar tale you might feel a bit like I do......


You've got the total wrong end of the stick.
I thought you were objecting to editor being rude to Mr paulee. I pointed out they have pre existing context.
I have zero objection to you calling out sexual harassment in the Albert. I'm a woman ffs. I just don't personally know anything about it because I never use the place.
I'm not sure where I said anything was out of order in any of your posts, because I didn't.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2022)

nagapie said:


> You've got the total wrong end of the stick.
> I thought you were objecting to editor being rude to Mr paulee. I pointed out they have pre existing context.
> I have zero objection to you calling out sexual harassment in the Albert. I'm a woman ffs. I just don't personally know anything about it because I never use the place.
> I'm not sure where I said anything was out of order in any of your posts, because I didn't.


I have to admit that I'm completely baffled by his comments too.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2022)

editor said:


> Of course it's a matter of concern but I'm really not sure why you're linking it with my response to a poster here.  And who is in this 'established male group' you are referring to?



the reason is because I think Mr paulee  asks a reasonable question and you chose to shut it down
the established male group is regulars at The Albert, ime pub regulars of many years tend to know each other
at least by reputation and character, and this character has a bit of form from what I’m told, although he has not been identified to me  in any way, shape or form....
when we are discussing the new regime at The Albert and talking about long standing regulars then maybe they shouldn’t be treated like a endangered species and maybe some of them need to be told to sling their hook for the well-being of others....which brings us back to the question posed by Mr. Paulee


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> the reason is because I think Mr paulee  asks a reasonable question and you chose to shut it down
> the established male group is regulars at The Albert, ime pub regulars of many years tend to know each other
> at least by reputation and character, and this character has a bit of form from what I’m told, although he has not been identified in any way, shape or form....
> when we are discussing the new regime at The Albert and talking about long standing regulars then maybe they shouldn’t be treated like a endangered species and maybe some of them need to be told to sling their hook for the well-being of others....which brings us back to the question posed by Mr. Paulee


I can't say I'm aware of any 'established male group' that gropes 18 year olds at the Albert, although I'm sure it's possible that it might happen.

But seeing as I'm not part of such a group anyway, perhaps you could name some names? It's quite a nasty slur to leave hanging in the air, and surely we all want these people outed and banned forever?

As (semi) regulars it's our responsibility to help keep the pub safe for young women and everyone else, so I'd certainly immediately report such incidents to the landlord if I saw them happening. Have you reported this incident?

Oh, and if you're suggesting that this is something to do with the reason why my friend fell out with the place, you're way, waaaaay off the mark.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't say I'm aware of any 'established male group' that gropes 18 year olds at the Albert, although I'm sure it's possible that it might happen.
> 
> But seeing as I'm not part of such a group anyway, perhaps you could name some names? It's quite a nasty slur to leave hanging in the air, and surely we all want these people outed and banned forever?
> 
> ...



I am not saying a group does the groping, but an individual who is part of an amorphous group
I can’t name names, and if I could I wouldn’t because it would be possibly criminal to do so without proof, as you say a nasty slur, remember this didn’t happen to me but someone my kid knows and I don’t have deep conversations with young women i barely know about that type of thing, my kid dropped it into conversation when we were talking about more general matters,.i don’t have a description apart from ‘an old guy who’s a regular’ young people her age tend to keep their social lives quite secret from the parents...
i have not reported the incident, I am not the victim and only heard about it sometime after it happened, , I imagine the victim had her reasons for not doing so....this happened under the previous management btw...
Apologies if I did not make clear I was *definitely not* making any suggestion about your friend, you actually referred to ‘a regular’ iirc and you made the comment about them being told to fuck off on a public forum so I would assume that means it’s up for discussion....the response to Mr Paulee could have been brushed off with a more diplomatic response  but I guess you reacted the way you thought best.
just for the record my kid has been repeatedly subjected to weird sexual stuff from randoms since before she hit puberty, in school, on the street, public transport and in pubs and bars, it’s something we have had conversations about, like a lot of London kids she is very streetwise, and her friends likewise, some 30 something creep tried it on in a local pub with her and got a big shock when a group of 10 young guys she knew fronted him, her generation don’t tend to let these matters lie. I’m glad to hear you have the same outlook


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 15, 2022)

Can someone (who Ed hasn't muted) ask him why the staff member spoke to a reg in the Albert in such a way?

Thanks


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 15, 2022)

editor said:


> Ask him yourself. I've no interest in interacting with a rubbernecking shit stirrer like you. In fact, I'm putting us on mutual ignore.  Bye.


That would be difficult since I don't know who it is.
Act like an adult for fuck sake Ed.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 16, 2022)

The old days in the back garden at the Albert seem like a dream now. Good times.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2022)

The Albert was fucking shit tonight, with self indulgent DJ mates of the landlord clearing the place out and playing to an empty dancefloor.

Here's how it looked at 12.30. About 15 people in the entire place (all notably as far away from the decks as possible) and then they shut around 1am and aggressively pushed people out straight away. I was chatting to a blind guy who'd just bought a full pint and he was forced to go out into the street to drink it.

Not a good vibe.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2022)

Popped into the Albert for one. Busier than yesterday.  The DJ is playing 414 hard house. Not a single person is dancing or paying attention despite the volume. I'm leaving!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2022)

It was really busy around Brixton tonight: Effra Social broke their takings record, Hootananny was rammed, there was a massive queue outside the Prince of Wales and Gremio was really busy around 230am. The Dogstar is now staying open till 3am and that was pretty busy too, Good to see the Brixton Art Club open late too...


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 23, 2022)

Ended up at the Railway tonight. Pretty quiet initially but by the time we left it was quite busy and the dancefloor was being cleared for action


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2022)

There was an incident in the albert about six weeks ago when a bloke who was already regarded as a creep towards women went into the disabled loo when a teenage woman was in there. He said something along the lines of "we are all family here" before she ran screaming out of the loo. The bloke concerned got battered in the pub that night right after this. He has not been in the pub since. He got battered again a week ago by another mate, sparked out in the street. He has not been seen in Brixton since.
This rapey bastard is not part of any group of regulars at the Albert and it's a slur to suggest he is/was.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Popped into the Albert for one. Busier than yesterday.  The DJ is playing 414 hard house. Not a single person is dancing or paying attention despite the volume. I'm leaving!


Id quite enjoy that music but not really the place for it.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Id quite enjoy that music but not really the place for it.


When there's zero people dancing and locals are coming up to me (!) to ask for the music to be turned down and totally changed, something's clearly not quite right! 

Even the manager apologised for the music as I was leaving, but he must have booked the guy. 

Arrogant, self indulgent DJs playing inappropriate music waaaaay too loudly in pubs are one of my pet hates. Read the fucking crowd or fuck off back to your bedroom, FFS. 

The place continues to close early too. It was 1am again last night.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 23, 2022)

TopCat said:


> There was an incident in the albert about six weeks ago when a bloke who was already regarded as a creep towards women went into the disabled loo when a teenage woman was in there. He said something along the lines of "we are all family here" before she ran screaming out of the loo. The bloke concerned got battered in the pub that night right after this. He has not been in the pub since. He got battered again a week ago by another mate, sparked out in the street. He has not been seen in Brixton since.
> This rapey bastard is not part of any group of regulars at the Albert and it's a slur to suggest he is/was.


That is fucking awful for the women concerned.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 24, 2022)

Sounds like the Albert is taking just a tiny, weeny fraction of the money which was once spent there. It's not sustainable. Post-Covid normality should improve things a bit in the summer. But I bet the pub is doomed. There's a very high churn of pubs, bars and restaurants on that stretch of CHL. Can someone with hospitality industry knowledge shed any light? Brewdog and 3 Little Birds look empty whenever I pass. Market House gone.


----------



## DaphneM (Jan 24, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Sounds like the Albert is taking just a tiny, weeny fraction of the money which was once spent there. It's not sustainable. Post-Covid normality should improve things a bit in the summer. But I bet the pub is doomed. There's a very high churn of pubs, bars and restaurants on that stretch of CHL. Can someone with hospitality industry knowledge shed any light? Brewdog and 3 Little Birds look empty whenever I pass. Market House gone.


sounds like they don't have a long term plan for it at the moment. maybe they'll sell the freehold?


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 24, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> sounds like they don't have a long term plan for it at the moment. maybe they'll sell the freehold?


Would be the best idea.
Close and completely rebrand it


----------



## DaphneM (Jan 24, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Would be the best idea.
> Close and completely rebrand it


is it next to 414? could you extend one into the other?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2022)

Well the brewery are saving a few quid as the pub is being run on a shoestring hence the early closing. Two staff most nights for the whole double shift. No entertainment budget but not much trouble so the bouncer is not every day which will save some money. Problem is it's uncomfortable. Hardly a cushioned seat in he place. Its cold. No food. No sparkle.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Well the brewery are saving a few quid as the pub is being run on a shoestring hence the early closing. Two staff most nights for the whole double shift. No entertainment budget but not much trouble so the bouncer is not every day which will save some money. Problem is it's uncomfortable. Hardly a cushioned seat in he place. Its cold. No food. No sparkle.


And yet all that could be turned around by putting on a DJ who bothers to promote the night, plays the music that people want to hear and fills the place with happy, money-spending folks. It's almost like they're putting on shit DJs to intentionally clear the place of people and ensure it has no future. And it fucking pisses me off.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

So Karakana has turned out to be a total flop, even with the involvement of  people from Nanban and the Brixton Brewery:









						Brixton’s Karakana Indian restaurant closes for good with club reopening expected
					

Just two months after its official launch, the Karakana Indian restaurant on Coldharbour Lane has quietly closed for good.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## thebackrow (Jan 27, 2022)

editor said:


> So Karakana has turned out to be a total flop, even with the involvement of  people from Nanban and the Brixton Brewery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can somewhere fail that quickly? over a couple of very odd months


----------



## alex_ (Jan 27, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> How can somewhere fail that quickly? over a couple of very odd months



Short lease ?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Short lease ?


Absolutely nothing to do with that (it's owned by the Market House partners with some others buying into the idea) and everything to do with a shit idea and a restaurant that barely even opened its doors when it was open.


----------



## thebackrow (Jan 27, 2022)

editor said:


> Absolutely nothing to do with that (it's owned by the Market House partners with some others buying into the idea) and everything to do with a shit idea and a restaurant that barely even opened its doors when it was open.


I'm not sure the idea was that bad - there isn't a great Indian in Brixton.  I've not been to Khan's for many years but my memory was old school uk Curryhouse.  Elephant didn't really do it for me.  Kricket is good, but expensive and the tables we were given for two people was too small for the 'small plates' they were serving.  Kennington Tandoori is the nearest place I rate.

But this menu wouldn't have got me through the door.  Still surprised to see them giving it up that quickly rather than relaunching with a new menu.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> I'm not sure the idea was that bad - there isn't a great Indian in Brixton.


I'd say that lack of customers was testament to how bad the idea was - and things weren't getting any better. 

I would regularly would walk past there and see no more than a handful of people in there. Sometimes it would be completely empty. But that's not particularly surprising given the ludicrous opening hours, and their non-existent marketing/promotion past a tacky banner stuck on the front.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 27, 2022)

Good- a rarely open restaurant charging west end prices for food and drink was a shit replacement for Market House, which offered a happy hour all day until 8pm for locals (and anyone else who might be passing). The small bit out the front was not a bad spot to sit and people watch, even if you had to deal with passing nuisances trying to blag a fag every 10 minutes.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Good- a rarely open restaurant charging west end prices for food and drink was a shit replacement for Market House, which offered a happy hour all day until 8pm for locals (and anyone else who might be passing). The small bit out the front was not a bad spot to sit and people watch, even if you had to deal with passing nuisances trying to blag a fag every 10 minutes.


I think you'll like what's going to replace it


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

The beardy bloke at the Pret A Manger has a really really annoying loud voice.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Good- a rarely open restaurant charging west end prices for food and drink was a shit replacement for Market House, which offered a happy hour all day until 8pm for locals (and anyone else who might be passing). The small bit out the front was not a bad spot to sit and people watch, even if you had to deal with passing nuisances trying to blag a fag every 10 minutes.


I enjoyed early summer evenings sat there. Lots of entertainment. One persistent chancer snuck up to the little fence all crouched down then stuck her hand up and nicked a pint. I laughed a long time.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 27, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I enjoyed early summer evenings sat there. Lots of entertainment. One persistent chancer snuck up to the little fence all crouched down then stuck her hand up and nicked a pint. I laughed a long time.


Good sun trap in the sunnier months


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

You know when things have got really grim at the Albert when your mate - a decades-long term Albert regular - asks to meet in the Beehive instead.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 27, 2022)

editor said:


> You know when things have got really grim at the Albert when your mate - a decades-long term Albert regular - asks to meet in the Beehive instead.


That really is dire.....


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes it always looked empty when I went past.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 28, 2022)

I was in the Albert for a bit early evening yesterday. I remember thinking it was surprisingly busy, but it started to empty out quickly until it was mostly youngsters who knew the barman in the pub left. One of which wandered over towards my table, muttered something about needing a pillow and proceeding to lie down flat across a bench and attempt to sleep, which was odd. I moved on to the Effra, which is run properly.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 28, 2022)

I was in on Wednesday and there was ugly behaviour. I won't be back until it's sorted.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I was in on Wednesday and there was ugly behaviour. I won't be back until it's sorted.


It's like it's turned into the new landlord's private playground for him and his shit, self indulgent DJ mates who don't give a fuck for the customers and regulars.

 I never thought I'd stop going to my local but if I can't talk to anyone because the appalling, deafening music, the random hours and the likelihood of being thrown out within minutes of buying a last pint, what's the fucking point?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 28, 2022)

editor said:


> The beardy bloke at the Pret A Manger has a really really annoying loud voice.



.....helpful post, will avoid, thanks !


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 28, 2022)

ricbake said:


> That really is dire.....



....better than nothing tho’.....


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 29, 2022)

I was walking down from Loughborough Junction into Brixton and there's a new waffle/milkshake place. They started in Balham and I've been there once at least pre pandemic. Anyway, I had a waffle and it was good, but pricey.

Local kids came in and got milkshakes while I was there, which looked good.


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 30, 2022)

And a new ice cream parlour on Railton Road, right on the Front Line.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2022)

So my Sunday night round up:
Albert - about 8 people. dead.
Dogstar - completely empty
Prince of Wales - modest crowd
Effra Social -  busy for a pretty good comedy night
Whiskey Tumbler - busy with Irish band session


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

Albert was busy on Saturday night, standing room only. No DJ. Nothing special but nothing awful.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

On a positive, its good to see the Marques of Lorne doing good business on the weekend nights, great little pub


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Albert was busy on Saturday night, standing room only. No DJ. Nothing special but nothing awful.


It was my mate DJing and he's sound. I popped in later and it wasn't that busy by then.


----------



## catriona (Feb 1, 2022)

Zest of India takeaway at LJ is offering 15% off online orders for collection or delivery. Five of us had a lovely spread of mostly veg dishes delivered on Friday for about £10 a head
*zestofindiaonline.co.uk*


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Just been in the Friendship Adventure at LJ
Normally seems to be heaving, but tonight @ 9pm they were just getting going so I decided to give it a whirl.
The landlord/proprietor seems pleasant.
A pint of their APA was 5.5 as they say in Brixton nowadays.
I like the Industrial Chic environment.
Try some David Lynch Industrial (with Spanish subtitles) - though this might frighten the customers!


----------



## theboris (Feb 3, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> I'm not sure the idea was that bad - there isn't a great Indian in Brixton.  I've not been to Khan's for many years but my memory was old school uk Curryhouse.  Elephant didn't really do it for me.  Kricket is good, but expensive and the tables we were given for two people was too small for the 'small plates' they were serving.  Kennington Tandoori is the nearest place I rate.
> 
> But this menu wouldn't have got me through the door.  Still surprised to see them giving it up that quickly rather than relaunching with a new menu.


Im sticking up for Curry Paradise for being a great Brixton Indian restaurant. BTW, I thought the food at Karakana was preyty good, but not keenly priced. I'll be happy to see Market House - along with its happy hour - return, though.


----------



## thebackrow (Feb 3, 2022)

theboris said:


> Im sticking up for Curry Paradise for being a great Brixton Indian restaurant. BTW, I thought the food at Karakana was preyty good, but not keenly priced. I'll be happy to see Market House - along with its happy hour - return, though.


I must try it again - have been but remember the lampshades more than the food. 

Booma - next to the Crown & Anchor  - deserves a mention as it's ambition of beer + food + small plates seems pretty similar to MarketHouse.  Thought the food was really good the couple of times I've been and have it's always seemed busy when I've been at the C&A.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 3, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> I must try it again - have been but remember the lampshades more than the food.
> 
> Booma - next to the Crown & Anchor  - deserves a mention as it's ambition of beer + food + small plates seems pretty similar to MarketHouse.  Thought the food was really good the couple of times I've been and have it's always seemed busy when I've been at the C&A.




the idea of nice beer and nice curry is deffo a goer - also see bundobust in Leeds/Manc/Liverpool.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 4, 2022)

Plenty of places in Tooting where you can get a very nice curry and bring your own nice beer to drink with it. There's no talk of small plates and huge bills though. Funnily enough, they do a roaring trade and have done for years, unlike 'Karakana'.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 4, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Plenty of places in Tooting where you can get a very nice curry and bring your own nice beer to drink with it. There's no talk of small plates and huge bills though. Funnily enough, they do a roaring trade and have done for years, unlike 'Karakana'.


But – in the same way that Wetherspoons and Heston Blumenthal both serve pub grub – there's a spectrum, isn't there? Tamil places in Tooting, Punjabi places in Southall, Bengali places in Tower Hamlets, Anglo-Indian and modern Indian places, canteens and fine dining...

Karakana wasn't appreciably more expensive than other Brixton 'Indian' places at an absolute level. But their quality/value/market strategy/business model/brand position were all different. Whether they got those wrong, or whether current circumstances meant they ran out of cash before they had a decent chance, is hard to say.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 4, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Just been in the Friendship Adventure at LJ
> Normally seems to be heaving, but tonight @ 9pm they were just getting going so I decided to give it a whirl.
> The landlord/proprietor seems pleasant.
> A pint of their APA was 5.5 as they say in Brixton nowadays.
> ...



I've been there and liked it too. Has more space than the various railway arch taprooms so feels a bit more relaxing. Like the fact that they have guest beers and put on music and comedy. Plus you can order grub from various local take-outs like the Elm Park Tavern used to do.

Also tried Dog's Grandad on Station Road last week, which is more of a sample-and-move-on place, but the young guy who runs it was chatty and engaging. Then finally made it to the Effra Social for the first time since the interior has been refurbed and found it felt like just another soul-less theme pub. A shame. We repaired to the Sympathetic Ear, which had all the ingredients for a convivial mid-week drink - well-kept beer, comfy sofas, good music at a sensible volume, big lazy dog on the floor, friendly staff and punters. Now my social life rarely involves big weekend late-nighters, I put much more store in places that can do a good slow evening during the work week.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Then finally made it to the Effra Social for the first time since the interior has been refurbed and found it felt like just another soul-less theme pub. A shame.



I'm not a fan of the makeover but I'm looking to get involved with some live music nights in the week which hopefully will bring back a bit of soul.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 4, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm not a fan of the makeover but I'm looking to get involved with some live music nights in the week which hopefully will bring back a bit of soul.


Yeah, it's such a barn of a place that it either needs something on stage or the buzz of lots of folk chatting convivially. The new look has made it much less conducive to the latter.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Yeah, it's such a barn of a place that it either needs something on stage or the buzz of lots of folk chatting convivially. The new look has made it much less conducive to the latter.


It's fine when the dancefloor is packed on weekends, but it can feel a bit odd when it's not so busy. I've long argued for a thick curtain that can be half drawn across on quieter nights to make a more intimate atmosphere but no one sees my vision!


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Feb 5, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> I must try it again - have been but remember the lampshades more than the food.
> 
> Booma - next to the Crown & Anchor  - deserves a mention as it's ambition of beer + food + small plates seems pretty similar to MarketHouse.  Thought the food was really good the couple of times I've been and have it's always seemed busy when I've been at the C&A.


I was at booma last night; hadnt gone for a while during the pandemic. The food and beer were great, and it was packed with a mainly young crowd. Its pricey, and has gotten more so, so more for special occasion. The lamb chops are ace.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2022)

Albert was actually pretty good last night.


----------



## Table Wolf (Feb 11, 2022)

I popped in to El Rancho De Lalo to look for some lunch and they were completely rammed. Good to see being kicked out of the market isn't doing them too much harm.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2022)

Table Wolf said:


> I popped in to El Rancho De Lalo to look for some lunch and they were completely rammed. Good to see being kicked out of the market isn't doing them too much harm.


Where are they now?


----------



## thebackrow (Feb 11, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Where are they now?


Side of the town hall, ground floor of the art deco block


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 11, 2022)

Buckner Road- road that goes behind the town hall joining Acre Lane and Brixton Hill


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 11, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Side of the town hall, ground floor of the art deco block



Good to hear they are doing well, I can't imagine the rent is cheap there


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 11, 2022)

Market Row stalwart Happy Dumplings also moving to Atlantic Road (just up from Brixton Wholefoods). Hopefully they and El Rancho de Lalo can hang onto their customer base.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2022)

Cambria reopens next month








						The Cambria pub in Loughborough Junction to reopen in March 2022
					

After being closed since October 2019, the Cambria pub in Loughborough Junction is finally reopening next month under new owners, after receiving a ‘full top-to-toe revamp.’



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2022)

Anyone fancy a dirty kebab for £13.50 washed down with a bottle of champers for £80? I've got just the place for you!








						Le Bab ‘Michelin-honed’ kebab chain moves into Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

Describing themselves as ‘the only restaurant deploying top Michelin credentials on kebabs.’ the Le Bab restaurant chain will be opening up in Brixton soon, taking over the site of the …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 12, 2022)

Its a bit like the curry/karakana thing, brixton could do with a decent kebab house but instead gets an expensive poncey kebab place rather than a traditional one which does it well for a fair price. 

Theres a similar expensive kebab place in Battersea with another stupid name, a friend of a friend worked there so I tried it once for free. It was awful, full of cheese and allsorts. If I had a choice between that and the pretty rubbish one near hootanannys I'd go for the latter.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm pleased to see a free range meat kebab place rather than Halal. I don't mind a premium for that. Don't imagine I'll be troubling them for a bottle of bubbly, mind you!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I'm pleased to see a free range meat kebab place rather than Halal. I don't mind a premium for that. Don't imagine I'll be troubling them for a bottle of bubbly, mind you!


I'd rather see fewer places focussing on selling meat, full stop.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 12, 2022)

_
‘With branches already open in trendy locations like Soho, Covent Garden, Dalston and Old Street...’
_
haha....like Brixton is not a trendy location these days


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Feb 12, 2022)

I once ate at the soho place. There is no need to repeat the experience.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> _‘With branches already open in trendy locations like Soho, Covent Garden, Dalston and Old Street...’_
> 
> haha....like Brixton is not a trendy location these days


That's the point I was making.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 12, 2022)

Someone should open a branch of Kebab Kid here.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2022)

I think Le Bab prices are pretty standard aren't they for a sit-down meal these days, especially if the meat is free range?  Restaurant prices are rising due to the increasing costs of ingredients and staff.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2022)

Ms T said:


> I think Le Bab prices are pretty standard aren't they for a sit-down meal these days, especially if the meat is free range?  Restaurant prices are rising due to the increasing costs of ingredients and staff.


Depends where you're sitting down and what prices you see as 'standard'.

I can get a sit down meal in places that cost nowhere near those prices or sell £80 bottle of champers. And let's not forget it replaced an affordable vegan shop. It's just more gentrification and the pricing out of those on low income.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 15, 2022)

editor said:


> And let's not forget it replaced an affordable vegan shop. It's just more gentrification and the pricing out of those on low income.



That ‘affordable vegan shop’ was a boutique bakery hawking cupcakes at £3+ a pop. About as symbolic of gentrification as a product can be. 

Its pitch was never accessibility to those on low incomes, despite its ethical stance on other matters.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> That ‘affordable vegan shop’ was a boutique bakery hawking cupcakes at £3+ a pop. About as symbolic of gentrification as a product can be.
> 
> Its pitch was never accessibility to those on low incomes, despite its ethical stance on other matters.


I wasn't a fan but it was still better than yet another trendy chain rocking into Brixton and flogging fucking £80 bottles of champers. 

And to use the parlance of gentrification apologists, I think most people could afford a £3 as an 'occasional treat.'


----------



## madolesance (Feb 15, 2022)

editor said:


> I wasn't a fan but it was still better than yet another trendy chain rocking into Brixton and flogging fucking £80 bottles of champers.
> 
> And to use the parlance of gentrification apologists, I think most people could afford a £3 as an 'occasional treat.'


Geggs Donut- £1


----------



## madolesance (Feb 15, 2022)

Couple of doors along Coldharbour Lane- 


			https://www.mezzame.co.uk/_files/ugd/769293_fcd2278daeb14974a5625628f9561f8a.pdf
		

kebabs for everyone. Not sure if they sell champagne.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Depends where you're sitting down and what prices you see as 'standard'.
> 
> I can get a sit down meal in places that cost nowhere near those prices or sell £80 bottle of champers. And let's not forget it replaced an affordable vegan shop. It's just more gentrification and the pricing out of those on low income.


A tenner for a plate of food is not extortionate.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> A tenner for a plate of food is not extortionate.


Indeed not, especially in a sit-down restaurant, given that most takeaways charge around £7 for a kebab.
It's comparable to the Lebanese place a couple of doors down.
An £80 bottle of champagne is not the price of admission.
I've not seen a menu for Le Bab Brixton, but their website says that their other sites have one Champagne - Louis Roederer Brut Premier for £68. The same wine is £46.99 at Majestic. They will be buying it for less, but a 200%-300% markup is quite typical in restaurants.
Also this isn't a case where a business serving nutritious good value vegan square meals has been ousted by something super-expensive and high-falutin'. It was previously a boutique bakery selling cupcakes.

Despite agreeing with the general point that it's a shame that chains selling fancy versions of junk food are gradually replacing interesting independents, and that this inexorably reinforces the transition of the town centre into a place geared around weekend nightlife, I do increasingly find myself fact-checking many of the articles on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Feb 16, 2022)

Please…I am begging you all… stop talking about the cost of eating out. It never ends well for anybody.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> A tenner for a plate of food is not extortionate.



Especially when all of the meat is free range.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> I do increasingly find myself fact-checking many of the articles on Brixton Buzz.


Sorry, which of the 'many' articles have needed their facts checked? Please list then because I don't take kindly to these kind of nasty, baseless slurs about the website.

Be sure to list which facts are wrong about the Le Bab article - or are you confusing 'facts' with someone having a different opinion to you about what is affordable _to them_?

And it wasn't just me commenting on the prices either: New restaurant opens in Brixton but kebabs cost £13.50

Edit to add: it's quite startling seeing the responses here to how people have reacted on the Reclaim Brixton FB group (click on the FB logo in the top right corner below to access the discussion):



> It's not all about you. Lambeth remains one of the most underprivileged areas of London with over a third of working age people living in poverty. So when you're defending extortionate prices for ordinary things because _you_ can afford them, spare a thought for the tens of thousands who live here and have no choice but to eat crap because gentrification and indifference has driven the price of almost everything, including basics like a sodding kebab, sky high. You know, even when Franco Manca took over Franco's and turned it from a tiny market stall pizzeria into a national restaurant chain, at least they had the decency to keep some options affordable for the regular market shoppers who'd been eating there since the original place first opened.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> A tenner for a plate of food is not extortionate.


Who has used the word 'extortionate' here?


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

I've never heard of this place, but the Trinity at The Polygon, Cla'am is Lambeth's best rated restaurant on Trip Advisor 








						The best restaurant in every London borough according to Tripadvisor
					

Have you visited any of these top-rated spots?




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> I've never heard of this place, but the Trinity at The Polygon, Cla'am is Lambeth's best rated restaurant on Trip Advisor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must have walked past that place loads of times without ever noticing it existed


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 16, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Couple of doors along Coldharbour Lane-
> 
> 
> https://www.mezzame.co.uk/_files/ugd/769293_fcd2278daeb14974a5625628f9561f8a.pdf
> ...


The place is fucking great.
Friendly and quick.
Food is really good.


----------



## Table Wolf (Feb 16, 2022)

From a few days ago:








						David Ellis on Wood & Water: Fun Caribbean fusion could be bolder
					

Reborn Brixton spot offers refined cooking and a good time, but needs a surer sense of self




					www.standard.co.uk
				




Reviewer sounds unimpressed. I thought _Three Little Birds_ was alright; I think "upscale Caribbean" can be a good thing, but _Wood & Water_ sounds like they've gone too far and ended up with Modern British.


----------



## Table Wolf (Feb 16, 2022)

Top-Tier Cantonese Roast Meats from Three Uncles Will Soon Arrive in Brixton
					

Alongside its popular siu mei, Three Uncles’s first sit-down restaurant will feature sharing dishes like steamed minced pork with preserved vegetables and noodle soups




					london.eater.com
				




Sounds good! Brixton (and the whole of south London really..) could use more Chinese restaurants.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2022)

Did anyone see Jay Rayner's review on Sunday?  I thought it was really good. 









						Sugarcane London: ‘This is all comfort food’ – restaurant review
					

The food is terrific, but it is the story of care leaver Chef Tee’s Sugarcane London that’ll feed your soul. By Jay Rayner




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> I've never heard of this place, but the Trinity at The Polygon, Cla'am is Lambeth's best rated restaurant on Trip Advisor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been a couple of times but not recently.  It's quite expensive.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Who has used the word 'extortionate' here?


That was the implication, and once again the most expensive thing(s) on the menu were cited as evidence.  It's not fair dealing.


----------



## thebackrow (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> I've been a couple of times but not recently.  It's quite expensive.


Lunch used to be the same menu but at a discount, which made it really good value for that standard of food. Somewhere for a special occasion with the bonus of being walking distance.

The sister restaurant, Bistro Union, on Abbeville Road was very good when I went. £40 for 3 courses isn't much more than you'd pay in a lot of very average pubs now.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> Did anyone see Jay Rayner's review on Sunday?  I thought it was really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a thread on this.









						Sugarcane London: ‘This is all comfort food’ – restaurant review
					

Jay Rayner reviewed this restaurant for the Guardian, sounds good.  The food is terrific, but it is the story of care leaver Chef Tee’s Sugarcane London that’ll feed your soul  Sugarcane London, 517 Wandsworth Road, London SW8 4PA...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> I've never heard of this place, but the Trinity at The Polygon, Cla'am is Lambeth's best rated restaurant on Trip Advisor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there for around fifteen years or so. Had a delicious 30th birthday supper there last year! really recommend going for a treat.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> I wasn't a fan but it was still better than yet another trendy chain rocking into Brixton and flogging fucking £80 bottles of champers.
> 
> And to use the parlance of _gentrification apologists_, I think most people could afford a £3 as an 'occasional treat.'



..never saw that term before.....who does it encompass ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> Did anyone see Jay Rayner's review on Sunday?  I thought it was really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was great when he worked at Negril.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ..never saw that term before.....who does it encompass ?


I thought it was rather self explanatory. It's the kind of people who are far more interested in the positives that gentrification brings to them personally rather than considering the wider impact on the community, and they often attack, belittle or dismiss members of that community raising concerns.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> I thought it was rather self explanatory. It's the kind of people who are far more interested in the positives that gentrification brings to them personally rather than considering the wider impact on the community.


Thanks for replying, it was a genuine question, but I don’t think that ’occassional treats’ is exclusively used by apologists in that case....


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks for replying, it was a genuine question, but I don’t think that ’occassional treats’ is exclusively used by apologists in that case....


Of course not, but it's almost the stock reply when some upmarket trendy place turns up in a deprived area.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> That was the implication, and once again the most expensive thing(s) on the menu were cited as evidence.  It's not fair dealing.


The article on Buzz listed the _entire menu_, along with _all _the prices, along with the full range of wine prices so I fail to see what it is unfair about the piece or indeed what needs 'factchecking' (I'm still waiting for Jimbeau to get back to me on that one).









						Le Bab ‘Michelin-honed’ kebab chain moves into Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

Describing themselves as ‘the only restaurant deploying top Michelin credentials on kebabs.’ the Le Bab restaurant chain will be opening up in Brixton soon, taking over the site of the …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 16, 2022)

editor said:


> The article on Buzz listed the _entire menu_, along with _all _the prices, along with the full range of wine prices so I fail to see what it is unfair about the piece or indeed what needs 'factchecking' (I'm still waiting for Jimbeau to get back to me on that one).



Do excuse the delay. Work and family life can be inconvenient for online obligations sometimes. 

I read Buzz for local information, while recognising its editorial stance isn’t neutral. Some writers are prone to hyperbolic statements that immediately make me reach for Google. 

That’s the size of it. I’m not going to give examples.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Do excuse the delay. Work and family life can be inconvenient for online obligations sometimes.
> 
> I read Buzz for local information, while recognising its editorial stance isn’t neutral. Some writers are prone to hyperbolic statements that immediately make me reach for Google.
> 
> That’s the size of it. I’m not going to give examples.



No news editorial worth its salt can be 100% 'neutral' and the fact that you're unable to substantiate your nasty slurs tells me all I need to know about your personal agenda here. Nasty.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2022)

I do think you’re living in the past when it comes to restaurant prices, editor. It’s a very difficult industry to succeed in, even if you’re an established name. And Brexit has increased costs massively as this article explains.









						Opening nightmare: launching a restaurant into a world stricken by Covid and Brexit
					

The long read: The past two years have been the hardest ever for restaurants. Amid critical shortages of staff, food supplies and even customers, can a new venture from the man behind Polpo survive?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> I do think you’re living in the past when it comes to restaurant prices, editor. It’s a very difficult industry to succeed in, even if you’re an established name. And Brexit has increased costs massively as this article explains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to pass on those sentiments to the people on my estate.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> Please…I am begging you all… stop talking about the cost of eating out. It never ends well for anybody.


Note to self.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2022)

Ms T said:


> I do think you’re living in the past when it comes to restaurant prices, editor. It’s a very difficult industry to succeed in, even if you’re an established name. And Brexit has increased costs massively as this article explains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hardly your average local restaurateur battling to open up a small restaurant in an London inner city suburb, though is it? It's almost comically over the top, pretentious and elitist. 



> This was, he calculated, his 31st restaurant opening. Most of the first 15 had come as he worked his way up through the ranks at Caprice Holdings, a hospitality industry behemoth that specialised in central London restaurants in which rich people unthinkingly parted with large sums to enjoy pristine shellfish (Scott’s), haute nursery food (The Ivy), or high-grade protein wrapped in gold leaf and garnished with caviar (Sexy Fish).





> Push on the front door with its Italian blue-and-white _spingere_ sign, and inside, everything is as precisely curated as the restaurant’s 18-and-a-half hour Spotify playlist (a mix of Pitchfork-approved rock, lo-fi electronica, and a lot of Everything But the Girl).
> 
> Lampshades fashioned from napkins float from the ceiling like tiny ghosts; tables are dressed with red-and-white checked tablecloths and candles wedged into chianti bottles.
> 
> One wall is given over to framed portraits, photographs and still lifes, a nod to the decor of Florentine favourite Trattoria Cammillo; another is covered by a cacophonous mural by artist Neil Fox – Bosch’s Garden of Earthly Delights populated with uncanny-valley celebrity portraits and 20th-century pop culture arcana (is that Christopher Hitchens? Damien Hirst? Chet Baker?; that’s definitely Mickey Mouse, King Kong and Captain Haddock). If the inspiration for Brutto was a traditional Tuscan trattoria, the end result is 90% earnest homage and 10% high-camp pastiche.





> But the Brutto Instagram account from the time, with its photos of the bistecca blackboard – its offerings systematically crossed out as customers order steaks costing £62, £70, £75, £80 – demonstrated how readily punters were parting with their money. Lots of people were coming in: local designers, new mothers, camera-happy food dorks – all of them spending more on food and booze than Norman had expected (the figure per head, in fact, was closer to £70). Sierra spoke in awed terms about the gentleman at table 49, a prodigious consumer of negronis, champagne and brandy who would come in for lunch and take down an entire bistecca and bottle of wine by himself.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2022)

Of course - but it illustrates some of the challenges in terms of margins, costs, staff shortages.  Most restaurants are running on very tight margins.  I'm not sure where you get a main course these days in a sit-down restaurant in London (not a cafe) for much under a tenner.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2022)

So the lovely chap from Sugarcane (the very affordable restaurant featured in Jay Rayner's review on Sunday) has just posted on Instagram that he is being forced to close temporarily because of a desperate shortage of staff.  He tries to employ people who were in care like he was so I think counts as a proper community business.  He needs a restaurant manager, two new chefs, a kitchen porter and two new waiters.  Operating a food business is always difficult, but particularly in our post-Brexit, post-Covid world.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2022)

I just saw some girl glass a guy in the Albert FFS.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 18, 2022)

Ms T said:


> So the lovely chap from Sugarcane (the very affordable restaurant featured in Jay Rayner's review on Sunday) has just posted on Instagram that he is being forced to close temporarily because of a desperate shortage of staff.  He tries to employ people who were in care like he was so I think counts as a proper community business.  He needs a restaurant manager, two new chefs, a kitchen porter and two new waiters.  Operating a food business is always difficult, but particularly in our post-Brexit, post-Covid world.


Plenty of unemployed youngsters in London who could work as waiters or kitchen staff with a small bit of training and a positive attitude. I can understand getting chef's and restaurant managers would be more tricky.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2022)

You've really got to admire the spin on this

“I’m actually pretty pleased that we maintained a positive relationship with the Nour family throughout their negotiations, which means they’re able to grow their business into a bigger unit in the new year. It’s the balance of long-standing tenants like the Nour family alongside new businesses which maintains and builds the vibrancy we all know and love.”









						The woman fighting back against gentrification in Brixton Village
					

Maintaining a space as culturally significant as Brixton Village is no mean feat, but it’s a challenge Diana Nabagereka is happy to rise to. She speaks to Molly Codyre about her unique path into hospitality, upholding the market’s history and encouraging other black women to break into the industry




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2022)

Vegans and veggies stay away! 









						Cantonese restaurant Three Uncles to open in Brixton Village
					

Following three years of trading via two takeaway kiosks London’s popular Hong Kong style Siu Mei masters, Three Uncles, have announced the opening of their first restaurant.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## thebackrow (Feb 18, 2022)

editor said:


> You've really got to admire the spin on this
> 
> “I’m actually pretty pleased that we maintained a positive relationship with the Nour family throughout their negotiations, which means they’re able to grow their business into a bigger unit in the new year. It’s the balance of long-standing tenants like the Nour family alongside new businesses which maintains and builds the vibrancy we all know and love.”
> 
> ...


“Hondo’s master plan has always been circumvented around elevating what people know and understand of Brixton Village. So a lot of my role is anchored in truly understanding what the cultural, retail, food and beverage mix is"

word salad


----------



## TopCat (Feb 19, 2022)

editor said:


> I just saw some girl glass a guy in the Albert FFS.


Its been a bit Wild West lately but that awful. I prefer the Hoot at the mo.


----------



## GOP (Feb 19, 2022)

editor said:


> Vegans and veggies stay away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks incredible


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 20, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Its been a bit Wild West lately but that awful. I prefer the Hoot at the mo.


Just close the Albert, re-design it and open it as another Greene King.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Just close the Albert, re-design it and open it as another Greene King.


Or try and encourage the new landlords to sort things out and start putting on live music again and return it to being a fine affordable gig venue and not the kind of bland shitty pub that you want.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2022)

I was in the Albert the other week for the first time in ages, and was disappointed to see them selling Brewdog drinks. They did have some good old school hip hop blaring out though.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2022)

Ms T said:


> I do think you’re living in the past when it comes to restaurant prices, editor. It’s a very difficult industry to succeed in, even if you’re an established name. And Brexit has increased costs massively as this article explains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the article.

Brexit has shown how this industry has operated. It no longer has access to cheap pool of Labour from rest of Europe.

If shortage of staff forces the industry to improve wages and conditions that's a good thing.



> In an industry notorious for its exploitative and abusive workplace culture, the sudden scarcity of staff placed power in the hands of cooks and waitstaff who had long been treated as fungible.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Or try and encourage the new landlords to sort things out and start putting on live music again and return it to being a fine affordable gig venue and not the kind of bland shitty pub that you want.


What mental gymnastics have you gone through to make out that I want a bland pub?
What because I want it to cease being a place with shite music and people getting glassed?

Yeah ok Ed.

If i want bland I'd go to the Effra Social.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 21, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> From the article.
> 
> Brexit has shown how this industry has operated. It no longer has access to cheap pool of Labour from rest of Europe.
> 
> If shortage of staff forces the industry to improve wages and conditions that's a good thing.



I don't disagree but that means eating out will be more expensive.  It's not just labour though.  Ingredients have also gone up a lot and the supply chain is completely fucked.  I was reading somewhere though that has led to more sourcing of ingredients from the UK - including hitherto imported stuff like mozzarella.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> If i want bland I'd go to the Effra Social.




Please don't. People have a great time there so it's clearly not your kind of place.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 21, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 311290
> 
> Please don't. People have a great time there so it's clearly not your kind of place.



I think you’re both right. As was being discussed the other day, the Effra Social manages to be a good venue for Organised Fun - comedy nights, quizzes, live music, DJ nights - while being pretty soulless at all times in between. 

I always thought the Albert pulled off a rare trick for a town centre pub - good at the quick daytime drink, good for a quiet evening chat with pals (with the option to include regulars and randoms if one so chose) and good at music nights. Never any good at food - but then not every pub needs to be on the gastro/dirty food circuit. 

These days I struggle to think of many ‘public houses’ of the old type, where one can just drop by for a couple of hours to chew the fat with pals.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> I think you’re both right. As was being discussed the other day, the Effra Social manages to be a good venue for Organised Fun - comedy nights, quizzes, live music, DJ nights - while being pretty soulless at all times in between.
> 
> I always thought the Albert pulled off a rare trick for a town centre pub - good at the quick daytime drink, good for a quiet evening chat with pals (with the option to include regulars and randoms if one so chose) and good at music nights. Never any good at food - but then not every pub needs to be on the gastro/dirty food circuit.
> 
> These days I struggle to think of many ‘public houses’ of the old type, where one can just drop by for a couple of hours to chew the fat with pals.


If you live near Tulse Hill, the Railway has a bit of that vibe although it's not a cheap pub. The Old Dispensary is the nearest thing to the Albert I can think of these days.

I hear what you say about the Effra too, although I'm hoping it will start to get more character when the live music nights start up.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 21, 2022)

editor said:


> If you live near Tulse Hill, the Railway has a bit of that vibe although it's not a cheap pub. The Old Dispensary is the nearest thing to the Albert I can think of these days.
> 
> I hear what you say about the Effra too, although I'm hoping it will start to get more character when the live music nights start up.



Yeah - I’m walking distance from The Railway. Still quite narrow in its bandwidth though. No old men on stools reading the Racing Post, etc. 

There’s something to be said for an unreconstructed boozer with a swirly carpet and fruit machine. The kind that still has a darts team.  Prince of Wales on Lyman Road, Marquis of Lorne and the like. The Elm Park Tavern maintained a good balance of old and new after its first light-touch refurb about a decade ago. It’s become a much slicker animal in recent years though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> I think you’re both right. As was being discussed the other day, the Effra Social manages to be a good venue for Organised Fun - comedy nights, quizzes, live music, DJ nights - while being pretty soulless at all times in between.
> 
> I always thought the Albert pulled off a rare trick for a town centre pub - good at the quick daytime drink, good for a quiet evening chat with pals (with the option to include regulars and randoms if one so chose) and good at music nights. Never any good at food - but then not every pub needs to be on the gastro/dirty food circuit.
> 
> These days I struggle to think of many ‘public houses’ of the old type, where one can just drop by for a couple of hours to chew the fat with pals.



i can think of some if you wanna just have a drink, not in central Brixton though....
the Canterbury arms on Brandon Estate, red lion on walworth rd, and a couple on camberwell road whose names escape me...



editor said:


> live music nights



when do these start or is that privileged information...?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2022)

Ms T said:


> I don't disagree but that means eating out will be more expensive.  It's not just labour though.  Ingredients have also gone up a lot and the supply chain is completely fucked.  I was reading somewhere though that has led to more sourcing of ingredients from the UK - including hitherto imported stuff like mozzarella.



Not necessarily.

Covid and Brexit could lead to shake up of the restaurant trade.

The city has seen places close down for good. As WFH is now permanent fixture.

Places like Brixton have bounced back.

Shortage of staff due to Brexit looks like its going to mean the staff have more ability to move around to get better pay and conditions.

Could mean the start up model which assumes easy access to cheap labour won't work anymore so less start ups. I don't see that as a problem.

I don't eat out much anyway as its costs. If prices go up as they are I will do it less. As will most people.

I remember the same thing when New Labour brought in minimum wage. This was terrible for the restaurant/ hospitality trade. They learnt to live with it. If they don't they go out of business. Tough.

The implication of a lot of this is the workers having ability to move around for better pay and conditions is not how the system should work. That the situation now is abnormal with negative consequences for the economy and consumer.

Several people I know who work in low paid industries see this shortage of labour as positive not negative for them. So it depends where you are coming from.

One was telling me his boss was asking him how to keep people on now post Brexit. He didn't say it to the boss but to me he said "why can't these business just pay people properly". Its not much to ask imo.

From point of view of economy paying people properly is likely to give more people disposable income to spend. They might not spend it on restaurants so some might go under. Maybe a restructuring of the economy post Brexit is not such a bad thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> when do these start or is that privileged information...?


Soon, I hope!


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 21, 2022)

Effra Social - Nu brixton through and through. It's shit.
But Ed needs to make living hence why he gives it positive support.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Effra Social - Nu brixton through and through. It's shit.
> But Ed needs to make living hence why he gives it positive support.


Ed puts on a fucking great, fun, free night to a sea of happy people.  I used to do it at the Albert but that changed so I had to find a new venue. The Effra will never match the Albert in its heyday, but quite a few people I know from Brixton regularly come along. And they enjoy it. At NYE we were probably the busiest free late night venue in Brixton and I pushed to keep it free when everyone else was charging.  And with luck we'll start putting on free live music shows soon. So it's getting better and thankfully that has been reflected by busier nights.

What do you do that brings any light or pleasure into the world?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Effra Social - Nu brixton through and through. It's shit.


....daughter and her mates don’t rate it, they’re 18 to 21 and say it’s full of boring old yuppies with no clue about music or style, and it’s too expensive for them. 🙁


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....daughter and her mates don’t rate it, they’re 18 to 21 and say it’s full of boring old yuppies with no clue about music or style, and it’s too expensive for them. 🙁


I wish her the very best finding a cheaper, hipper, late night Brixton bar with cooler, more stylish people.

Have you any suggestions?


----------



## DaphneM (Feb 22, 2022)

editor said:


> I wish her the very best finding a cheaper, hipper, late night Brixton bar with cooler, more stylish people.
> 
> Have you any suggestions?


Effra Social isn't bad but its rammed to the gills with the kind of people you excoriate in this forum. plus its not cheap & 'hip'


----------



## TopCat (Feb 22, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> From the article.
> 
> Brexit has shown how this industry has operated. It no longer has access to cheap pool of Labour from rest of Europe.
> 
> If shortage of staff forces the industry to improve wages and conditions that's a good thing.


You are getting it at last...


----------



## TopCat (Feb 22, 2022)

editor said:


> What do you do that brings any light or pleasure into the world?


Should be a thread.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 22, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Effra Social isn't bad but its rammed to the gills with the kind of people you excoriate in this forum. plus its not cheap & 'hip'



Neighbour's daughter was telling me a couple of months ago about her disappointment in student nights in Manchester. She'd gone there partly for 'the UK's best music scene' and had found 'sixty year-old punks playing forty-year old tunes to twenty year-old wankers' (her words exactly). We then had a long chat where she asserted that I wouldn't have gone to a club in 1990 to see my grandad play his big band records, while I countered with something vague about the telescoping of generations since the 50s and 60s and the persistence of pop culture motifs. I think she won the argument - and she said the only places she and her pals go for music in Brixton these days are The Windmill and Phonox.

I don't think Effra Social is bad. It's just another of many mid-range food, booze and music joints in Brixton. Cumulatively they narrow the spectrum. Places for old codgers are vanishing, places for teenagers are vanishing, places for families are vanishing. All the growth seems to be in venues targeting students and young professionals, with over-priced drinks and mid-priced food. Lots of the talk about gentrification focuses on places moving inexorably upmarket, but I think it's more complex than that. I feel it's about the bandwidth decreasing to serve an undemanding middle. I wonder what this means for the pace of cultural innovation, when neither the rich (through their excesses) or the poor (through necessity) are pushing the envelope.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Effra Social isn't bad but its rammed to the gills with the kind of people you excoriate in this forum. plus its not cheap & 'hip'


Shame you didn't bother to answer the question. Not sure who's ever claimed that the Effra Social was hip or cheap either, although there's plenty of pricier places around Brixton.

Funny how some posters seem so focussed on the one place I happen to be currently DJing at, isn't it?


----------



## DaphneM (Feb 22, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Neighbour's daughter was telling me a couple of months ago about her disappointment in student nights in Manchester. She'd gone there partly for 'the UK's best music scene' and had found 'sixty year-old punks playing forty-year old tunes to twenty year-old wankers' (her words exactly). We then had a long chat where she asserted that I wouldn't have gone to a club in 1990 to see my grandad play his big band records, while I countered with something vague about the telescoping of generations since the 50s and 60s and the persistence of pop culture motifs. I think she won the argument - and she said the only places she and her pals go for music in Brixton these days are The Windmill and Phonox.
> 
> I don't think Effra Social is bad. It's just another of many mid-range food, booze and music joints in Brixton. Cumulatively they narrow the spectrum. Places for old codgers are vanishing, places for teenagers are vanishing, places for families are vanishing. All the growth seems to be in venues targeting students and young professionals, with over-priced drinks and mid-priced food. Lots of the talk about gentrification focuses on places moving inexorably upmarket, but I think it's more complex than that. I feel it's about the bandwidth decreasing to serve an undemanding middle. I wonder what this means for the pace of cultural innovation, when neither the rich (through their excesses) or the poor (through necessity) are pushing the envelope.


yeah, they try to be all things to all people, okish beer, okish food, okish music. you end up with a lack of loyalty from the customers though as its so bland and okish


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 22, 2022)

This is properly weird post.....


editor said:


> Shame you didn't bother to answer the question. Not sure who's ever claimed that the Effra Social was hip or cheap either, although there's plenty of pricier places around Brixton.
> 
> Funny how some posters seem so focussed on the one place I happen to be currently DJing at, isn't it?



....because you had only just posted this...



editor said:


> I wish her the very best finding a cheaper, hipper, late night Brixton bar with cooler, more stylish people.
> 
> Have you any suggestions?



which is also a bit strange, like I’m gonna suggest places for my kid to go drinking, she’d tell to me stfu.
i posted a few suggestions for cheap, untrendy pubs further up, but her generation are a bit freer they are not into some weird archaic  concept of territory, they just want somewhere  to hang out and chat and have a laugh 🤭 over a few drinks, and they don’t stay in the confines of Brixton, they might go to streetham, clapham, tooting, etc even as far as the west end or Camden 😳....these are young kids finding their way, I don’t blame them for not following old people’s ideas of what is hip or cool....


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I don’t blame them for not following old people’s ideas of what is hip or cool....


So who are these 'old people' suggesting what is hip or cool?   

Personally I don't give a fuck about how cool a place is and never have. In fact the cooler and hipper a venue becomes, the less likely I am to ever want to visit the place.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 22, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Neighbour's daughter was telling me a couple of months ago about her disappointment in student nights in Manchester. She'd gone there partly for 'the UK's best music scene' and had found 'sixty year-old punks playing forty-year old tunes to twenty year-old wankers' (her words exactly). We then had a long chat where she asserted that I wouldn't have gone to a club in 1990 to see my grandad play his big band records, while I countered with something vague about the telescoping of generations since the 50s and 60s and the persistence of pop culture motifs. I think she won the argument - and she said the only places she and her pals go for music in Brixton these days are The Windmill and Phonox.



I think going to student nights expecting them to be cutting edge is probably your first mistake. going to student nights being your second.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 22, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I think going to student nights expecting them to be cutting edge is probably your first mistake. going to student nights being your second.


For 50 year-old me it's a terrible idea. For 20 year-old me it wasn't so uniformly awful as it largely involved an art school bar that gloried in the obtuse and where Heineken was 50p a pint.


----------



## DaphneM (Feb 22, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> For 50 year-old me it's a terrible idea. For 20 year-old me it wasn't so uniformly awful as it largely involved an art school bar that gloried in the obtuse and where Heineken was 50p a pint.


obtuse?


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 22, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> obtuse?


As in deliberately incomprehensible and self-consciously weird.


----------



## thebackrow (Feb 22, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> For 50 year-old me it's a terrible idea. For 20 year-old me it wasn't so uniformly awful as it largely involved an art school bar that gloried in the obtuse and where Heineken was 50p a pint.



Student 'disco'/club have pretty much always been awful but when I was at university in the early 90's the live music coming through was pretty cutting edge.  It must depend on the booker but I saw a stack of great bands as they broke through.  And in London I used to go to gigs at SOAS and other student venues but can't remember when I last did.  But I think the live music scene has changed - I don't think I've been to a gig at a student venue in the last 10 years. And looking at my old university theres not a single gig listed now.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 22, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 311290
> 
> Please don't. People have a great time there so it's clearly not your kind of place.





cuppa tee said:


> ....daughter and her mates don’t rate it, they’re 18 to 21 and say it’s full of boring old yuppies with no clue about music or style, and it’s too expensive for them. 🙁


Your daughter has taste.

And one picture or still from a night in a pub - is just laughable Ed. But you are funny.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 22, 2022)

Ed - stop playing the victim for fuck sake.

I pulled Effra social out of the air as an example. It hadn't occurred to me until you replied that you do your thing there.
IMO - it was a shit venue before and after its reincarnation.

To get back to the original point (about the Albert)  it could do with a refurb, new management (which we agree on) and some serous input into DJ/live music.

If a refurb was to happen - I'd hope that Greene King would keep the prices similar and affordable.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Your daughter has taste.
> 
> And one picture or still from a night in a pub - is just laughable Ed. But you are funny.


Whereas you're almost always tedious, unpleasant and unforgivably patronising towards women (see: Brixton bus stop thread).

I'm putting us both on mutual ignore because this forum does not benefit in any way from your endless sniping. Goodbye.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Student 'disco'/club have pretty much always been awful but when I was at university in the early 90's the live music coming through was pretty cutting edge.  It must depend on the booker but I saw a stack of great bands as they broke through.  And in London I used to go to gigs at SOAS and other student venues but can't remember when I last did.  But I think the live music scene has changed - I don't think I've been to a gig at a student venue in the last 10 years. And looking at my old university theres not a single gig listed now.


University gigs used to be an important part of the gig circuit for established and up and coming bands, but they pretty much disappeared after student unions had their budgets slashed.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 22, 2022)

editor said:


> University gigs used to be an important part of the gig circuit for established and up and coming bands, but they pretty much disappeared after student unions had their budgets slashed.


From what I’ve heard, unions receive far less income from member dues these days, and are much more reliant on the block grants from their institutions. One consequence is that they focus more on the core business of academic representation and student welfare than on running ents programmes. They’ve always had to do the latter through trading entities though. 

Some of the seminal union venues are a shadow of their former selves. ULU used to have an amazing programme and now it’s a bit of a spent force. There are some great examples still going - like the Wee Red Bar in Edinburgh and The Waterfront in Norwich - but I think they’re in the minority.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 22, 2022)

Not quite Brixton, but Streatham SW2

My amazing friend JoJo is hosting her fourth supper club at Batch and Co, Streatham this coming Saturday 26 Feb at 7.30pm! All profits go to support Cook to Care, an organisation she set up at the start of the pandemic where volunteers cook and deliver healthy meals to those in need.
She is one amazing cook. You'll enjoy great food inspired by Greek and Persian feasts. 15% discount on first 5 tickets with code COMMUNITY15










						Cook to Care Supper Club!
					

Cook to Care Supper Club - Community for the Community.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2022)

TopCat said:


> You are getting it at last...



Yes and no.

What I object to is the language used like saying Brexit has caused problems for the restaurant industry or that it works to tight margins.

The Brexit vote was years ago and the restaurant industry hasn't got its act together. Hence now blaming Brexit for its woes.

Its business model was based around tight margins ie keeping wages and conditions down. This was fine as long as it had access to other European labour.

Its spent the last years doing nothing about this and is now complaining.

I didn't support Brexit as felt that the EU migrants were getting the blame. And none of my EU friends and fellow workers saw Brexit as positive. I didn't like way Farage and UKIP were stoking up anti immigrant feelings. Part of problem with referendum was that their was no plan. No thought out alternative. Hence the mess it is now. And I don't see the reducing immigration as a plus point. This country has always had problem with immigration. As for business they only support immigration if they can make a profit out of it. Its Imo that cynical.

The blame is on the industry for exploiting the access it had to EU labour market.

Same thing with farmers. Its no good head of NFU whining when her industry didn't think twice about exploiting cheap labour before.

I'd have more time for them all if they just said not having access to pool of cheap labour is causing them problems. But they are never going to be that blunt. 

So no sympathy for bosses or so called " entrepreneurs " from me.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> So who are these 'old people' suggesting what is hip or cool?



in her words anyone over 25, including me and probably you....



editor said:


> Personally I don't give a fuck about how cool a place is and never have. In fact the cooler and hipper a venue becomes, the less likely I am to ever want to visit the place.



classic hipster chat 😳


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> in her words anyone over 25, including me and probably you....


You seem a but hung up about age and seem to think all young people think the same and like the same music. They don't. In fact, there's plenty of people under 25 who enjoy 'old' music and who are happy to mix with people of all ages, just like there are some who only want to hang around with their own age group. 

Check out the Old Dispensary live music nights, for example.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> You seem a but hung up about age and seem to think all young people think the same and like the same music. They don't. In fact, there's plenty of people under 25 who enjoy 'old' music and who are happy to mix with people of all ages, just like there are some who only want to hang around with their own age group.
> 
> Check out the Old Dispensary live music nights, for example.


...i was quoting her words, she thinks men over a certain age should be banned from certain public venues...so not my hang up but well done on the ‘ad hominem’


----------



## DaphneM (Feb 23, 2022)

the cooler it is the less cool it is daddio.

I do think that age is a fact, rather than a state of mind tho


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...i was quoting her words, she thinks men over a certain age should be banned from certain public venues...so not my hang up but well done on the ‘ad hominem’


Really? Seeing as you're keen to speak on her behalf, could you ask her at what age should men be banned from attending adult gigs/venues etc and if that involves the performers too?


DaphneM said:


> I do think that age is a fact, rather than a state of mind tho


And practically, what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Really? Seeing as you're keen to speak on her behalf, could you ask her at what age should men be banned from attending adult gigs/venues etc and if that involves the performers too?
> 
> And practically, what is that supposed to mean?


40 y.o max in clubs and venues, no loitering by single males around bars, restricted access to dance floor, dad dancing and other embarrassing drunk/drug behaviour punishable by public shaming on social media platforms.
( to clarify I’m not keen just answering your questions politely, and she said further questions will only be answered if a consultancy fee is forthcoming)


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> 40 y.o max in clubs and venues, no loitering by single males around bars, restricted access to dance floor, dad dancing and other embarrassing drunk/drug behaviour punishable by public shaming on social media platforms.
> ( to clarify I’m not keen just answering your questions politely, and she said further questions will only be answered if a consultancy fee is forthcoming)


What a terrible, discriminatory, ageist attitude. I'm so happy I've never met anyone around that age who has such a closed mind.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> What a terrible, discriminatory, ageist attitude. I'm so happy I've never met anyone around that age who has such a closed mind.


Yeah, she’s got a great sense of humour too, she’s quite the prankster, I blame the mum, I kind of adjusted to it but she still gets one over on me every so often....


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Yeah, she’s got a great sense of humour too, she’s quite the prankster, I blame the mum, I kind of adjusted to it but she still gets one over on me every so often....


So you're just trolling with made up gibberish to mess up the thread?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> So you're just trolling with made up gibberish to mess up the thread?



no, the stuff about loitering by bars she was serious...like I mentioned before this is where a lot of sex pests operate, the age stuff is her idea of a joke...sorry.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 23, 2022)

Sadly, unless you are Ronnie Wood, 20 year olds regard the rest of us as dinosaurs, no matter if we consider ourselves to be “young”.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> no, the stuff about loitering by bars she was serious...like I mentioned before this is where a lot of sex pests operate, the age stuff is her idea of a joke...sorry.


When I'm DJing I'm always keeping an eye out if I see predatory men hassling young women and inform the bouncers. They usually stand out anyway although there's plenty of young men who are equally happy to take advantage of pissed girls.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Sadly, unless you are Ronnie Wood, 20 year olds regard the rest of us as dinosaurs, no matter if we consider ourselves to be “young”.


I don't think that's always true. I go to a local small venue that has jam sessions and there's plenty of young 'uns who are happy to chat.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> I don't think that's always true. I go to a local small venue that has jam sessions and there's plenty of young 'uns who are happy to chat.


Maybe Ed your reputation precedes you as the Tom Jones of U75!


----------



## DaphneM (Feb 24, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Maybe Ed your reputation precedes you as the Tom Jones of U75!


Uncomfortable Nightclub Meme Girl​


----------



## Tron Cruise (Feb 24, 2022)

Can we start a thread for all the parents to tell us what their children think please.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 24, 2022)

Kids Say The Funniest Things


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Uncomfortable Nightclub Meme Girl​
> View attachment 311636


That's deeply offensive and I'm getting very tired of your trolling all over these boards. Take a week off.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

Yet another fast food restaurant for Brixton Village 









						Wingshack: another fast food takeaway comes to Brixton Village
					

Another meaty fast food restaurant is coming to Brixton Village, with the news that Wing Shack Co will be expanding their operations into Unit 7, close to the entrance to Coldharbour Lane.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 24, 2022)

editor said:


> When I'm DJing I'm always keeping an eye out if I see predatory men hassling young women and inform the bouncers. They usually stand out anyway although there's plenty of young men who are equally happy to take advantage of pissed girls.



....well done for your vigilance, probs not the best thread for it but what are the  signs of predators ?


Tron Cruise said:


> Can we start a thread for all the parents to tell us what their children think please.


I take your point but as an old git I posted my daughters thoughts as I thought a youthful perspective was interesting, the derail continued because I was being asked about other things related and didn’t want anyone to get upset...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Yet another fast food restaurant for Brixton Village
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...’someone I know‘ used to get really excited when one of these places opened but quickly realised they are not that great and boring to boot....


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...’someone I know‘ used to get really excited when one of these places opened but quickly realised they are not that great and boring to boot....


With six wings costing just £6, it's looking like they're flogging proper rank factory farmed stuff.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 24, 2022)

editor said:


> With six wings costing just £6, it's looking like they're flogging proper rank factory farmed stuff.



....that’s why they go overboard on the dee-licious coating cos the chicken is well iffy.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

At a time when science is urging people to reduce their meat intake, it's depressing to see Brixton filling up with places flogging the stuff.


----------



## paul mckenna (Feb 24, 2022)

editor said:


> With six wings costing just £6, it's looking like they're flogging proper rank factory farmed stuff.


You feeling ok? You've spent the last 117 pages complaining about overpricing, now this. That's confused the fuck out of me


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> You feeling ok? You've spent the last 117 pages complaining about overpricing, now this. That's confused the fuck out of me



Please consult Rule One of this site.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 25, 2022)

We’ve just filled our faces at The Great Indian Kitchen, which has taken over the old Brixton Cafe at 21 Tulse Hill. 

Still very much a no frills place, but they’re nice people serving enjoyable home-style food. Lots of Keralan and Tamil dishes (dosa, hoppers, etc) plus some Sri Lankan things like watalappam. 

Four of us ate well for £50 and v nice it was too. Can’t speak for the non-veg side of the menu, but the veggie stuff was good, as were the desserts - home-made semiya payasam and gajar ka halwa. 

Not a romantic joint by any means, and maybe not quite up to Tooting standards, but good to have a South Indian place hereabouts.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 25, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> We’ve just filled our faces at The Great Indian Kitchen, which has taken over the old Brixton Cafe at 21 Tulse Hill.
> 
> Still very much a no frills place, but they’re nice people serving enjoyable home-style food. Lots of Keralan and Tamil dishes (dosa, hoppers, etc) plus some Sri Lankan things like watalappam.
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to order a dosa from them.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 25, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> We’ve just filled our faces at The Great Indian Kitchen, which has taken over the old Brixton Cafe at 21 Tulse Hill.
> 
> Still very much a no frills place, but they’re nice people serving enjoyable home-style food. Lots of Keralan and Tamil dishes (dosa, hoppers, etc) plus some Sri Lankan things like watalappam.
> 
> ...


Good to hear about a positive experience. We bought some biriyani a while back and it was terrible and over priced. Sounds like the veggie option is the way to go.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2022)

And to level out my earlier praise about the Whiskey Tumbler -  I popped in there last Saturday just to show a friend the place. I couldn't order at the bar so a bloke came around and took my order for two Amstels. I had to call him over when I was leaving and was hit with a price tag of £13.39 which is, by any measure, a fucking rip off. And, like a twat, I didn't quibble because I didn't want to make scene in front of the person I was with, but I'll bring it up with the owners the next time I see them.  

But the rip offs hadn't stopped there. Still smarting from my wallet-draining pints, I went next door to the Brixton Art Club where two cans of Stella cost me eight fucking quid. I want to support independent ventures, but - ouch.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 25, 2022)

Not quite the same but I bought four cans of random small brewery beers from my local beer shop and it cost me about £25. Like you say, I want to support the beers and the shop but jeez.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Not quite the same but I bought four cans of random small brewery beers from my local beer shop and it cost me about £25. Like you say, I want to support the beers and the shop but jeez.



four big cans of relatively local ( dorset) and fully independent fursty ferret £5 in the co-op, it’s a no brainer 😂


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> We’ve just filled our faces at The Great Indian Kitchen, which has taken over the old Brixton Cafe at 21 Tulse Hill.
> 
> Still very much a no frills place, but they’re nice people serving enjoyable home-style food. Lots of Keralan and Tamil dishes (dosa, hoppers, etc) plus some Sri Lankan things like watalappam.
> 
> ...


I can recommend the home delivery as well.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Feb 26, 2022)

happyshopper said:


> I can recommend the home delivery as well.


Are they on any of the delivery apps? Their website seems to be non-functional. Im keen to try them for home delivery if they come all the way up here to myatts.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> Are they on any of the delivery apps? Their website seems to be non-functional. Im keen to try them for home delivery if they come all the way up here to myatts.


I should have said. It's still on Just Eat as Brixton Cafe. I don't like Just Eat but I want to give the place a chance.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2022)

Here's some photos from last night's gig at the Effra Social














						In photos: Brixton pop party at the Effra Social, Fri 25th Feb 2022
					

Last night, we were back in action at the Effra Social to host the Brixton Buzz Pop Party. As ever, admission was free, and we were banging out the floor-filling indie/pop/dance hits from 10pm to 1…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2022)

editor said:


> At a time when science is urging people to reduce their meat intake, it's depressing to see Brixton filling up with places flogging the stuff.


....more chicken than you can shake a stick at....









						RAPS: Tinie Tempah Is Launching A Fried Chicken Service
					

Tinie Tempah is launching an all-new fried chicken service called RAPS, and you'll find it over at Willow on the Roof from March 11, 2022.




					secretldn.com
				




”Those from (confirmed so far) Shoreditch, Hackney, Dalston, *Brixton*, Camberwell, Queen’s Park and Willesden will also be able order food from RAPS on Deliveroo. Kitchen Ventures, who are also working with Tinie Tempah at Willows on the Roof, will be helping to cook up and deliver the food to peckish Londoners.”


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I think going to student nights expecting them to be cutting edge is probably your first mistake. going to student nights being your second.


I recall going to a student night in Manchester University Union to see Ken Boothe - who had recently had a hit with "Everything I own"
His costume for Manchester was spectacular Jamaican camp - shining gold/yellow jump suit. Obviously too much to be allowed on Top of the Pops


The concert was poorly attended, which was a shame because the backing group, The Cimarons, were spectacularly good.
I guess we could say that Russell Group Universities in the 1970s were not black-friendly. Actually most of my black friends went to Manchester Poly (now Manchester Metropolitan University).

To get to the point - in these divisive days it is sad how apparently right-on people definine thier tastes by how crap everyone else is.
I've lost count of the times people have told me the Beehive is full of old black men. And the carpet is sticky, not to mention the seats.
Chacun à son goût - but no-one is going to tell me to empty my bank account to avoid black men and sticky carpets.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 26, 2022)

Not 100% sure of your point but my main point was student nights in my day weren't cutting edge. Especially in Manchester where real cutting edge music was plentiful.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Feb 26, 2022)

happyshopper said:


> I should have said. It's still on Just Eat as Brixton Cafe. I don't like Just Eat but I want to give the place a chance.



This was great! And more food than 2 of us could eat was under 25 delivered. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Not 100% sure of your point but my main point was student nights in my day weren't cutting edge. Especially in Manchester where real cutting edge music was plentiful.


Well I was getting at  2 different people's points.
Regards Manchester I was there before it took off. The Hacienda etc was after my time.


----------



## northeast (Feb 27, 2022)

Stuck my head in new climbing wall on ellerslie square industrial estate and noticed they fully vegetarian cafe and they apparently grew some stuff on site which is nice to see. No menus online yet afraid.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 1, 2022)

editor said:


> And to level out my earlier praise about the Whiskey Tumbler -  I popped in there last Saturday just to show a friend the place. I couldn't order at the bar so a bloke came around and took my order for two Amstels. I had to call him over when I was leaving and was hit with a price tag of £13.39 which is, by any measure, a fucking rip off. And, like a twat, I didn't quibble because I didn't want to make scene in front of the person I was with, but I'll bring it up with the owners the next time I see them.


I'd be interested to hear their feedback on the audacity to add a huge service charge for a member of staff to walk no more than 2 metres from the bar to the table to deliver the drink.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 1, 2022)

That sounds like more service than plenty of other places that charge service to be fair!


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 2, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I'd be interested to hear their feedback on the audacity to add a huge service charge for a member of staff to walk no more than 2 metres from the bar to the table to deliver the drink.


I once had a drink, at the bar, in the Charlotte Street Hotel and there was a service charge added, AND the barman had the audacity to put the change down on a dish hoping I'd leave that as well. We didn't stay for a second.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> I once had a drink, at the bar, in the Charlotte Street Hotel and there was a service charge added, AND the barman had the audacity to put the change down on a dish hoping I'd leave that as well. We didn't stay for a second.


To give the barman the benefit of the doubt, it could be that the hotel keeps most if not all of the service charge proceedings, and the staff there put a tray out in the hope of pocketing some tips for themselves.

Still a rip off from a customer's point of view, of course...


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 6, 2022)

Brixton was dead last night.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 8, 2022)

Brixton’s Market House will reopen on Friday 25 March.
Team from Brixton Jamm and the Courtyard on Brixton Road, running it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 8, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Brixton’s Market House will reopen on Friday 25 March.
> Team from Brixton Jamm and the Courtyard on Brixton Road, running it.



....good news for the night birds I guess but where does this leave the Texan tossers plans for the old 414


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....good news for the night birds I guess but where does this leave the Texan tossers plans for the old 414


Delayed massively 









						Met Police, Public Protection Team and Lambeth Licensing Authority all object to revised licence application for Brixton’s former 414 Club
					

An application to vary the premises licence for the former legendary 414 Club on Coldharbour Lane will be heard by the Lambeth Council Licensing Sub-Committee on 9th March.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 8, 2022)

editor said:


> Delayed massively
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...do you reckon this market house venture is like a stopgap until the hondo collab is ready to open, or have the jamm lot fucked the 414 off as a bad job leaving McWilly the kid to do what he will with the premises...?


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 8, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...do you reckon this market house venture is like a stopgap until the hondo collab is ready to open, or have the jamm lot fucked the 414 off as a bad job leaving McWilly the kid to do what he will with the premises...?


414 will open due to the potential absolute goldmine it could be due to location.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...do you reckon this market house venture is like a stopgap until the hondo collab is ready to open, or have the jamm lot fucked the 414 off as a bad job leaving McWilly the kid to do what he will with the premises...?


The only way the club can remain a club and offer any kind of meaningful return is if they manage to convert the first floor to club premises - and this is the huge obstacle given the current objections referred to in the Buzz article. Jamm are still very much involved with the 414 but they can't open until Twat McWilliams & Co gets the licence they need.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 9, 2022)

Isn't it funny that licensing is becoming more draconian these days, almost as if people are becoming far less tolerant. Hardly progress. Trying to run a nightclub or late night venue must be a nightmare these days.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 9, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...do you reckon this market house venture is like a stopgap until the hondo collab is ready to open, or have the jamm lot fucked the 414 off as a bad job leaving McWilly the kid to do what he will with the premises...?


I wouldnt have expected Jamm to have got their fingers in 2 such pies almost opposite each other. But then again, from what i gather, Brixton Jamm has morphed into a different beast in the last couple of years, making pretty savvy decisions like investing in its garden (or should i say 'courtyard' or 'beach') and aiming itself far more at the nu Brixton brigade by doing brunches, street food, six nations screenings, cheese nights etc. I havent seen a credible night for underground D&B or Breaks advertised there for ages, so they must be doing well out of it. Perhaps Market House will just be a place for the brunch crowd to take pictures of their food and guffaw about 'that time you chundered everywhere in Infernos'. Hopefully, 414 wont be!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I wouldnt have expected Jamm to have got their fingers in 2 such pies almost opposite each other. But then again, from what i gather, Brixton Jamm has morphed into a different beast in the last couple of years, making pretty savvy decisions like investing in its garden (or should i say 'courtyard' or 'beach') and aiming itself far more at the nu Brixton brigade by doing brunches, street food, six nations screenings, cheese nights etc. I havent seen a credible night for underground D&B or Breaks advertised there for ages, so they must be doing well out of it. Perhaps Market House will just be a place for the brunch crowd to take pictures of their food and guffaw about 'that time you chundered everywhere in Infernos'. Hopefully, 414 wont be!


I had a bit of a say in their plans for the 414 and if they stick to their word it should be a pretty good, inclusive venue



> We will have offers for discounted food and drinks periods based for people living in Brixton postcodes SW2, SW9, SE5 and SE24. There will be free entry to local hospitality workers on the door after their shifts and discounts on the bar.











						Exclusive: Brixton Jamm and Percolate reveal their plans for a new club at 414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

Brixton Jamm and Percolate have announced ambitious plans for the former Club 414 building in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton. Now to be renamed The Ton of Brix, the statement gives details of a new live…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 10, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> 414 will open due to the potential absolute goldmine it could be due to location.



I’m not gonna criticise anyone for liking nightclubs but it’s something that appeals only to a relatively small
fraction of the greater community, and as you say a goldmine because its not cheap...appeals I guess more to those with plenty of disposable so in the context of gentrification most likely a contributor to the process....illustrated by the post above by jimbarkanoodle “aiming itself far more at the nu Brixton brigade by doing brunches, street food, six nations screenings, cheese nights etc.”


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I’m not gonna criticise anyone for liking nightclubs but it’s something that appeals only to a relatively small
> fraction of the greater community, and as you say a goldmine because its not cheap...appeals I guess more to those with plenty of disposable so in the context of gentrification most likely a contributor to the process....illustrated by the post above by jimbarkanoodle “aiming itself far more at the nu Brixton brigade by doing brunches, street food, six nations screenings, cheese nights etc.”


Did you read their press release? What they're proposing is nothing like Jamm.



> We want to support and develop local artists and crews, pay homage to veterans of the London scene, alongside some eye-catching acts.
> We will also host Open Decks evenings to give new local DJs the opportunity to showcase their skills.
> 
> Across the bar, we plan to support local small independent brewers and producers to offer a wide range of locally-sourced drinks and make the most of the brilliant talent that has developed in South London.
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Did you read their press release? What they're proposing is nothing like Jamm.



im not speaking about anyone in particular, just that clubs attract a relatively privileged clientele, it’s nice that these promoters are doing something to balance that out, the more groovy an area becomes the more cool customers flock in to buy rent and or even just stay in new hotels, to deny the connection is ridiculous...the number of real life examples is huge.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> im not speaking about anyone in particular, just that clubs attract a relatively privileged clientele, it’s nice that these promoters are doing something to balance that out, the more groovy an area becomes the more cool customers flock in to buy rent and or even just stay in new hotels, to deny the connection is ridiculous...the number of real life examples is huge.


I'm not sure who is 'denying the connection' here, but some venues clearly have more of an impact that others - ones that charge shitloads for entry, for example, or ones that charge sky high prices at the bar, or ones that demand membership just to get through the door.

Happily there's still a small handful of late night places offering entertainment that remain totally free to enter, and with bar prices that aren't a total rip off.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> im not speaking about anyone in particular, just that clubs attract a relatively privileged clientele, it’s nice that these promoters are doing something to balance that out, the more groovy an area becomes the more cool customers flock in to buy rent and or even just stay in new hotels, to deny the connection is ridiculous...the number of real life examples is huge.


But that doesn't suit certain peoples agenda - so they will carry on in denial


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> But that doesn't suit certain peoples agenda - so they will carry on in denial


Sorry, please elaborate. What 'agenda' from what 'certain people'?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> clubs attract a relatively privileged clientele


Jamm didnt used to attract the privileged clientele, it was an off the beaten track, slightly down at heel, cheap bar, on till late nightclub playing music that the average six nations rugby loving bottomless bruncher would be terrified of. They built that garden to survive the covid lockdowns and it looks to me like they are enjoying the income it comes with attracting that clientele and arent about to give it up just to let low spending pill heads have their jungle and jump up drum & bass nights back at the venue.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Jamm didnt used to attract the privileged clientele, it was an off the beaten track, slightly down at heel, cheap bar, on till late nightclub playing music that the average six nations rugby loving bottomless bruncher would be terrified of. They built that garden to survive the covid lockdowns and it looks to me like they are enjoying the income it comes with attracting that clientele and arent about to give it up just to let low spending pill heads have their jungle and jump up drum & bass nights back at the venue.


I used to host free live music/poetry/comedy nights at Jamm and the notion that they were for 'relatively privileged clientele' is ridiculous. Admission was free and the beers were reasonably priced too.

Up until lockdown they were hosting loads of dnb/jungle/grime/garage nights and it seems extremely petty and small minded to criticise them for doing what they_ had to do_ to survive as a venue - especially as they've started up those nights again.

Tomorrow they're hosting a nighty of garage, 10pm-4am. £6 entry if you're quick. Hardly for the elite.









						Garage Sessions: Spring UKG Rave w/ DJ Luck & MC Neat | Brixton Jamm
					

Garage Sessions is back with a bang with DJ Luck & MC Neat  ✨ We are so excited to showcase the finest in Garage, Grime & 2-Step. Kicking off with the legends that are DJ Luck & MC Neat who are sure to give you your UKG fix. The vibes will be in full swing as […]




					brixtonjamm.org


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 10, 2022)

editor and jimbarkanoodle using a lot of ‘was‘ ‘were’ and ‘used to‘ kind of underlines the point I am making
i wonder if the old lads who used to drink in there when it was a pub would share your sentiments about the new venue. And throwing smoke bombs like ‘petty and small minded’ into the debate is not a great look, more ad hominem bollocks tbh, as for the bit about elites then I would suggest that’s relative, it’s not just about funds, although I’m dubious about people sna ffling an early bird ticket and not coughing up for pricey drinks, anyone with an early start Saturday in a low paid job, or struggling with a family on low income or benefits likewise, and that’s before we start on the old, the sick, the disabled and other marginalised groups.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> editor and jimbarkanoodle using a lot of ‘was‘ ‘were’ and ‘used to‘ kind of underlines the point I am making
> i wonder if the old lads who used to drink in there when it was a pub would share your sentiments about the new venue. And throwing smoke bombs like ‘petty and small minded’ into the debate is not a great look, more ad hominem bollocks tbh, as for the bit about elites then I would suggest that’s relative, it’s not just about funds, anyone with an early start Saturday in a low paid job, or struggling with a family on low income or benefits likewise, and that’s before we start on the old, the sick, the disabled and other marginalised groups.


I really can't keep up with your ever-moving goal posts here. We were talking about the changes at the 414 and now you're going on about the 'old, the sick, the disabled and other marginalised groups' and people with 'an early start Saturday' job. I'm really struggling to see your point.

Maybe it would just be easier to explain what you want from Brixton's bars and clubs, given that's what this thread is about?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 10, 2022)

editor said:


> I really can't keep up with your every moving goal posts here. We were talking about the changes at the 414 and now you're going on about the 'old, the sick, the disabled and other marginalised groups.'
> 
> Maybe it would just be easier to explain what you want from Brixton's bars and clubs, given that's what this thread is about?



ummm, when one talks about living in one of the most deprived areas in the country what kind of people are you visualising because those groups are part of it, as for Brixton’s bars blah blah I’m speaking as a relative outsider in that respect but  who has felt the changes first hand, does that disqualify me from the right to an opinion...?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ummm, when one talks about living in one of the most deprived areas in the country what kind of people are you visualising because those groups are part of it, as for Brixton’s bars blah blah I’m speaking as a relative outsider in that respect but  who has felt the changes first hand, does that disqualify me from the right to an opinion...?


You're entitled to any opinion you like but I'm struggling to see what your point is in the context of this thread. What has people with Saturday jobs got to do with anything? 

And yes it fucking sucks that Brixton has been taken over by expensive bars, exclusive members-only clubs and rip off cocktail bars, but you (apparently) focusing on Jamm seems to really be going for the wrong target.

Apart from the fact that they've been here a lot longer than most of the shiny new businesses rocking into town and have supported the local live music/dance scene for years, it's clear that they're trying to be inclusive,

They've stated that they will support local workers in the low paid hospitality industry by offering them free entry to the 414 and provide discounted beers. Do you see any other venue in Brixton offering that?

As for me, I'll continue to do what I can to offer totally late night free entertainment which may not to be to everyone's tastes but it'll be anything but exclusive.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 10, 2022)

editor said:


> You're entitled to any opinion you like but I'm struggling to see what your point is in the context of this thread. What has people with Saturday jobs got to do with anything?
> 
> And yes it fucking sucks that Brixton has been taken over by expensive bars, exclusive members-only clubs and rip off cocktail bars, but you (apparently) focusing on Jamm seems to really be going for the wrong target.
> 
> ...



I really am not focusing on jamm, I think you might be tho’because they are one operation that is promising to put something back....my points are general, listing people who clubs are little use to seems to be going over your head here’s another...young people who security don’t like the look of...there’s loads of people who nightclubs don’t appeal to for or are excluded for whatever reason, great you are putting on what you say are cheap events ( if you stick to drinking tapwater ) but really they are for a certain type of person, I was that type of person but seriously it’s mostly just hedonism and cash flow nowadays ....that said it does bring some benefits to the local economy, but so do eating out joints....


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I really am not focusing on jamm, I think you might be tho’because they are one operation that is promising to put something back.


Or it might just be because almost of all of the recent posts have been exclusively talking about Jamm/414.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Sorry, please elaborate. What 'agenda' from what 'certain people'?


Seeing as you're back liking posts here Mr paulee perhaps you'll now explain yourself. Thanks,


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Seeing as you're back liking posts here Mr paulee perhaps you'll now explain yourself. Thanks,


I don't need to explain fuck all to you.
Why would I? You don't listen.

so in words which you have used to me - fuck off.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> I don't need to explain fuck all to you.
> Why would I? You don't listen.
> 
> so in words which you have used to me - fuck off.


I've really had enough of your endless trolling. You're now banned off this thread.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Or it might just be because almost of all of the recent posts have been exclusively talking about Jamm/414.



Jesus H christ  , because jamm, who I have no hate for btw are the people with their mitts in two central Brixton venues, thats relevant so why do you say I’m focussing on them/it...it came up on the right thread, your attempts to control the story seem somewhat shameful, what’s your next move, ban me like Mr paulee ? the way things are going you’re gonna end up like citizen Kane...sorry for being irate maybe I’ll chill with a nice bit of music....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 15, 2022)

GOP said:


> This looks incredible


I went last night and it was delicious. Really tasty food, big servings, lovely staff. If I still lived in Brixton I’d be there all the time


----------



## nagapie (Mar 15, 2022)

shakespearegirl said:


> I went last night and it was delicious. Really tasty food, big servings, lovely staff. If I still lived in Brixton I’d be there all the time


Where?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 15, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Where?


Doh! 3 uncles the new duck and pork restaurant in the village


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Mar 15, 2022)

shakespearegirl said:


> Doh! 3 uncles the new duck and pork restaurant in the village


I went at the weekend too.  It was delicious, unfussy, and (relatively, for nu Brixton) not too expensive.  Three of us got out for 50 quid, and had more than enough food.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 15, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> I went at the weekend too.  It was delicious, unfussy, and (relatively, for nu Brixton) not too expensive.  Three of us got out for 50 quid, and had more than enough food.


Yep that was our experience as well. Very busy for a cold Monday night


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2022)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yep that was our experience as well. Very busy for a cold Monday night


The fact that it officially opened yesterday and there was a free beer for every customer may have helped!
It's a shame they're so relentlessly meat heavy though but that's just my take on it - and to be fair they have been responsive to my comments.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 15, 2022)

editor said:


> The fact that it officially opened yesterday and there was a free beer for every customer may have helped!
> It's a shame they're so relentlessly meat heavy though but that's just my take on it - and to be fair they have been responsive to my comments.



They are a restaurant that specialises in pork and duck so I wouldn’t expect them to have much veggie stuff. I know Mr Shakes who is vegan wouldn’t want to sit in and eat in that environment. A bit like honest burger where it smells very meaty. I must admit I’m indulging my non vegan appetite while I’m away


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2022)

I find it curious that veganism is growing so quickly but there are so many heavily meat-centric restaurants popping up at the same time.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I find it curious that veganism is growing so quickly but there are so many heavily meat-centric restaurants popping up at the same time.


Bigger profits, I guess.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I find it curious that veganism is growing so quickly but there are so many heavily meat-centric restaurants popping up at the same time.



could be that people don’t buy meat to cook at home but turn carnivore when they eat out.


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> could be that people don’t buy meat to cook at home but turn carnivore when they eat out.


This is us. Daughters gave up meat 3 years ago and so we stopped eating it at home.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2022)

Winot said:


> This is us. Daughters gave up meat 3 years ago and so we stopped eating it at home.


I've never eaten much meat at home. Other than in BBQ season!


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 15, 2022)

Winot said:


> This is us. Daughters gave up meat 3 years ago and so we stopped eating it at home.


Us too. I've been veggie for 30+ years but partner and kids are not. They might eat meat occasionally when I'm away or when we go out, but it's never in our weekly shop.
90% of the time waitstaff will serve me the meat dish and my partner the veggie dish. Even if it's the same person that took the order just a few minutes prior. Cos blokes eat meat, I guess.
If the kids are there they will start singing 'you don't win friends with salad' in the style of Homer Simpson.
Oh how we laugh.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2022)

Congrats are in order!









						Brixton’s Market Row Botanical Rum wins prestigious international spirits award
					

The Brixton Distillery Company, in the heart of Brixton market, has been awarded a silver medal in this year’s International Wine & Spirits Competition 2022 (IWSC) for its hand-crafted Market R…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 17, 2022)

There's apparently a new beigel shop in Tulse Hill, in the style of the East End/Brick Lane beigel.

No idea if it's any good yet


----------



## colacubes (Mar 18, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> There's apparently a new beigel shop in Tulse Hill, in the style of the East End/Brick Lane beigel.
> 
> No idea if it's any good yet


Where is it?


----------



## Ryan2468 (Mar 18, 2022)

colacubes said:


> Where is it?


Sounds like it's near the Elm Park Tavern.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 18, 2022)

Elm Park Road, just by the pub


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2022)

Market House looks _really_ good upstairs. I'll post pics later.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2022)

Cracking night at the Effra Social last night



























						In photos: St Patrick’s Day party at the Effra Social in Brixton
					

Last night we were DJing at the St Patrick’s Day party at the Effra Social in Brixton. The place was packed, the crowd were definitely up for the craic,  and we had a great time. Here’s…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 19, 2022)

Ryan2468 said:


> Sounds like it's near the Elm Park Tavern.



Went there is morning to feed someone post-parkrun and it was pretty good. Beigel seemed fresh and it was a proper fat chewy one.

The only odd thing was when I asked for a couple of unfilled ones to take home and that wasn’t possible. “We only fill beigels here”. OK then. Could you maybe fill them, with nothing?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 19, 2022)

Had a couple in the nu-grosvenor and it was alright*
diverse peoples, tv showing footie, pool table
i was drinking house brew, £4.10 a pint...( I think)

* obvs not the same as in days of yore tho’


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

Market House is looking in great shape



















						Exclusive preview: Brixton’s Market House to reopen after stylish refurb
					

After a disastrous spell as an Indian restaurant, Brixton’s Market House is getting back to what it’s good at, with the venue reopening its doors for drinking, dancing and eating this w…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

Cambria reopens on Thursday





						Pub and Restaurant in London – Fabulous food, friendly service and quality ales
					






					thecambrialondon.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Market House is looking in great shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..very swish !


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ..very swish !


It's much better than the old layout where we'd be DJing behind the entrance door with the bar at the other end. Unless the dance floor was packed it would always look uninvitingly empty...


----------



## felonius monk (Mar 22, 2022)

"A vibrant selection of lows and nos". The Cambria loses points for least appropriate use of "vibrant".


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 22, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> "A vibrant selection of lows and nos". The Cambria loses points for least appropriate use of "vibrant".



call me a pedant but..._“this treasured pub is ready and eager to claim its rightful place back at the heart of Denmark Hill’s bustling community”_..... is a bit weird, I would’ve put The Cambria closer to Loughborough Junction


----------



## CH1 (Mar 25, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> call me a pedant but..._“this treasured pub is ready and eager to claim its rightful place back at the heart of Denmark Hill’s bustling community”_..... is a bit weird, I would’ve put The Cambria closer to Loughborough Junction


Surely the rightful description of the Cambria's location is "Ruskin Park"?
The only bustling being done on their part of Denmark Hill will be in the Fox on the Hill - presumably not the expected class  of client.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 27, 2022)

Confirmed pricing of house brews at the nu-grosvenor
£4.40 a pint for house bitter (affinity brew).
£4,60 for house pilsener
these are apparently being brewed on the premises.






						Affinity Brew Co (Grosvenor Arms) « Beer Culture with Des de Moor
					






					desdemoor.co.uk
				




e.t.a nice pizza as well.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2022)

More booze in the Villaaaage 





















						Beetlejuice cocktail bar – yet another booze outlet opens up in Brixton Village
					

Brixton Village is surely now outgunning Pop Brixton as the biggest fast food and booze outlet in town, as a new cocktail bar called Beetlejuice has opened up in the  former Agile Rabbit pizza rest…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 31, 2022)

I walked through Tooting Market the other week for the first time in a couple of years and it's now almost entirely restaurants and hip bars. It almost looks more so than Brixton but that may just be because the alleyways between the outlets are a bit smaller and it feels a bit more crowded


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 31, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I walked through Tooting Market the other week for the first time in a couple of years and it's now almost entirely restaurants and hip bars. It almost looks more so than Brixton but that may just be because the alleyways between the outlets are a bit smaller and it feels a bit more crowded


I have some friends who live in Tooting and going there one Friday evening recently it felt like 1 big giant pub almost. 

Most of the bars in Tooting were decent value though, which is probably different to places like the above in Brixton with a cool camper van driven into it.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2022)

The Bird fast food shack in Electric Avenue has closed. 

Oh dear what a shame.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 31, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I have some friends who live in Tooting and going there one Friday evening recently it felt like 1 big giant pub almost.
> 
> Most of the bars in Tooting were decent value though, which is probably different to places like the above in Brixton with a cool camper van driven into it.



Sadly I was in a hurry so didn't have to sample or check prices


----------



## northeast (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks like more cheap meat and wings for Brixton in market house....wing Wednesday sounds good though. Thankfully drinks seem a bit more reasonable price this time round 









						Home | Market House Brixton
					

Previous Next RESTAURANT & BAR BOOKINGS




					markethousebrixton.co.uk
				












						Wingmans Chicken- London's Best Wings
					

Award Winning Wings, Homemade American Style Sides, Ice Cold Beers & Cocktails! Join us for the World Cup & Book Your Festive Xmas Feast #GetYourWingsOn! SOHO | KILBURN | SHOREDITCH | BRIXTON




					shop.wingmans.co.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

So I finally got to visit The Swan in Stockwell and it was actually quite good fun. Never knew it was open so late too. 



















						In photos: Friday night mayhem at the Swan bar/nightclub in Stockwell
					

On Friday night, we paid a visit to The Swan in Stockwell, an Irish-themed bar/nightclub that stays open till 5am on Fridays and 6am on Saturdays.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 5, 2022)

I once went there and woke up in Belgium the next day.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 5, 2022)

I hadn’t planned on this


----------



## Rushy (Apr 5, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> I once went there and woke up in Belgium the next day.





snowy_again said:


> I hadn’t planned on this


I've woken up in worse places after a night in there...


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 5, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I've woken up in worse places after a night in there...


That’s just given me flashbacks to using a Sainsburys loyalty card as ID to get back into the UK.


----------



## Casaubon (Apr 5, 2022)

editor said:


> So I finally got to visit The Swan in Stockwell and it was actually quite good fun. Never knew it was open so late too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tiles in Stockwell station depict a swan, in reference to the pub. I think it was the most notable local landmark.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 5, 2022)

Casaubon said:


> The tiles in Stockwell station depict a swan, in reference to the pub. I think it was the most notable local landmark.
> 
> View attachment 317219


Blimey - I've been using this station for years.
Never noticed it was a swan!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 5, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> I once went there and woke up in Belgium the next day.


Do you still have all your kidneys....?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

Casaubon said:


> The tiles in Stockwell station depict a swan, in reference to the pub. I think it was the most notable local landmark.
> 
> View attachment 317219


That's done really well!

The pub has been there for 400 years so I guess it would be the most noticeable historic landmark in the area.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 5, 2022)

There is of now of course The Van Gogh House - 10 minutes from station...





						The House — Van Gogh House London
					

The Van Gogh house was saved from dereliction by the Wang family, and conserved over a 7-year period. It opened in 2019.




					vangoghhouse.co.uk


----------



## ash (Apr 5, 2022)

editor said:


> So I finally got to visit The Swan in Stockwell and it was actually quite good fun. Never knew it was open so late too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to go there in the mid 80's looks like the only thing that probably hasn't changed is we  were given  sausage and chips or something on enry to get around the licensing laws 😂😂


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

ash said:


> I used to go there in the mid 80's looks like the only thing that probably hasn't changed is we  were given  sausage and chips or something on enry to get around the licensing laws 😂😂


I liked it. It was unpretentious, the booze was cheap enough, no one was trying to be fashionable, the music was fun and people were into a good time, and it reminded me of the clubs I used to go in Cardiff. Despite all the Irish branding it appears to be staffed entirely by Polish people, some of whom were spectacularly grumpy!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 5, 2022)

ash said:


> I used to go there in the mid 80's looks like the only thing that probably hasn't changed is we  were given  sausage and chips or something on enry to get around the licensing laws 😂😂


Same here. I believe the owners also owned The Venue, New Cross.
Seem to recall they laid on transport from The Swan to The Venue....or was it Belgium...


----------



## Rushy (Apr 5, 2022)

editor said:


> ... some of whom were spectacularly grumpy!


No change there then.


----------



## kevin02 (Apr 5, 2022)

ash said:


> I used to go there in the mid 80's looks like the only thing that probably hasn't changed is we  were given  sausage and chips or something on enry to get around the licensing laws 😂😂


Yes they used serve them upstairs on a dumb waiter-you used to get a"free supper" ticket when you paid to get in there


----------



## ash (Apr 5, 2022)

kevin02 said:


> Yes they used serve them upstairs on a dumb waiter-you used to get a"free supper" ticket when you paid to get in there


That’s right 🤣👍


----------



## ash (Apr 5, 2022)

editor said:


> I liked it. It was unpretentious, the booze was cheap enough, no one was trying to be fashionable, the music was fun and people were into a good time, and it reminded me of the clubs I used to go in Cardiff. Despite all the Irish branding it appears to be staffed entirely by Polish people, some of whom were spectacularly grumpy!


Pretty sure it was mostly Irish staff when I used to go. It did get a bit mental in there 🤣🤣


----------



## kevin02 (Apr 5, 2022)

ash said:


> Pretty sure it was mostly Irish staff when I used to go. It did get a bit mental in there 🤣🤣


Yes could be a problem getting in there back in the day they would only allow you in if you were wearing a shirt with a collar a polo shirt was fine but they wouldn't let you in if you were wearing a t-shirt


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 6, 2022)

I've always looked upon the Swan as a bit of peculiarity. In theory, i should like it- i have Irish roots and am fond of a cheap pint and late night. I've never really seriously thought about going there though, neither has anyone i know. I cant see that changing any time soon.

Its quite unusual for what sounds like a cheese club to stay open until 6am. Are the toilet cubicles particularly busy with folk who sound like they have a cold, or something?


----------



## thebackrow (Apr 6, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've always looked upon the Swan as a bit of peculiarity. In theory, i should like it- i have Irish roots and am fond of a cheap pint and late night. I've never really seriously thought about going there though, neither has anyone i know. I cant see that changing any time soon.
> 
> Its quite unusual for what sounds like a cheese club to stay open until 6am. Are the toilet cubicles particularly busy with folk who sound like they have a cold, or something?


Never underestimate the ability of Irish and Australians to drink heavily right through the night even without chemical assistance.  I lived with a couple of Irish guys in the 90's.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 6, 2022)

kevin02 said:


> Yes could be a problem getting in there back in the day they would only allow you in if you were wearing a shirt with a collar a polo shirt was fine but they wouldn't let you in if you were wearing a t-shirt


I'd forgotten that! I lived nearby at the time and would give mates a key to go back and help themselves to "appropriate attire".


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've always looked upon the Swan as a bit of peculiarity. In theory, i should like it- i have Irish roots and am fond of a cheap pint and late night. I've never really seriously thought about going there though, neither has anyone i know. I cant see that changing any time soon.
> 
> Its quite unusual for what sounds like a cheese club to stay open until 6am. Are the toilet cubicles particularly busy with folk who sound like they have a cold, or something?


Loads of the old Irish bars around Brixton used to have lock ins that would last through the night, and they weren't always full of coked up types. I dare say that there's some folks doing 'excitables' at the Swan-  just like every other bar around town -  but it was a much friendlier and happier crowd than most venues I've been to late at night, and it felt more boozy than druggy.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've always looked upon the Swan as a bit of peculiarity. In theory, i should like it- i have Irish roots and am fond of a cheap pint and late night. I've never really seriously thought about going there though, neither has anyone i know. I cant see that changing any time soon.
> 
> Its quite unusual for what sounds like a cheese club to stay open until 6am. Are the toilet cubicles particularly busy with folk who sound like they have a cold, or something?


Worse, students from all the surrounding student accommodations.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 6, 2022)

haven't been there in years. used to be cheesy and full of students/young poshos, a bit like Infernos in Clapham. my idea of a nightmare!


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 6, 2022)

I used to go in for a daytime drink, handy for tube, my french friend liked that, didn’t really use the club but saw the wolfetones there, one gig I will never forget, dress restrictions were relaxed...most peeps were wearing footie shirts.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 9, 2022)

There is a newish Indian restaurant, the Great Indian Kitchen, on Tulse Hill in that row of shops near Brixton Water Lane. I tried it out with a friend on Thursday. It was not bad. Most importantly they do dosas.

I think it must have been a coffee shop in its previous incarnation and they haven't redecorated - that's what it looks like anyway.

If I was going again I'd ask them to recommend us things off the menu - I suspect that some of the less familiar things are what they do best.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2022)

The Prince of Wales upstairs is doing phenomenal business at the moment - there were huge queues outside last night and this afternoon.


----------



## ash (Apr 9, 2022)

editor said:


> The Prince of Wales upstairs is doing phenomenal business at the moment - there were huge queues outside last night and this afternoon.


I noticed the queues from the bus at 4.30 this afternoon.  What’s so good that you have to endure queues and pat downs at that time of day?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2022)

ash said:


> I noticed the queues from the bus at 4.30 this afternoon.  What’s so good that you have to endure queues and pat downs at that time of day?


Don't forget the compulsory passport/driving licence scan!

#nothanks


----------



## ash (Apr 9, 2022)

editor said:


> Don't forget the compulsory passport/driving licence scan!
> 
> #nothanks


It did all look a bit depressing tbh. All blokes too ?!?!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

ash said:


> I noticed the queues from the bus at 4.30 this afternoon.  What’s so good that you have to endure queues and pat downs at that time of day?


The POW events are rarely to my taste but honestly, the older I get, the more I think day time clubbing is the way forward. Drink, dance and still in bed by midnight? Has an appeal.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 10, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The POW events are rarely to my taste but honestly, the older I get, the more I think day time clubbing is the way forward. Drink, dance and still in bed by midnight? Has an appeal.


Agreed. Daytime dancing is the best for us oldies. But POW always looks shit.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The POW events are rarely to my taste but honestly, the older I get, the more I think day time clubbing is the way forward. Drink, dance and still in bed by midnight? Has an appeal.


To endure long queues, ID scanning, and pat downs at the door, I've got to _really _want to see something, and there's nothing at the PoW that appeals that much to me.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 10, 2022)

They seem to be focusing on 'disco' events these days, which sounds a little boring. Particularly given the draconian entrance policies. Having worked there about 5 years ago, its a well run establishment that knows how to generate plenty of income. The only good thing going for the place (in the pub bit anyway) was the Thursday night jazz night which they seem to have got rid of, which is a shame.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2022)

Last night at the Effra Hall Tavern In photos: Sunday live music session at the Effra Hall Tavern, Brixton


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 12, 2022)

Brixton Market’s Chishuru named Time Out’s best restaurant of 2022
					

West African food served with lashings of charisma



					www.timeout.com
				




Time Out says Chishuru in Market Row is London's best restaurant.









						Chishuru | West African Food | Brixton, London, UK
					

Visit Chishuru in Brixton today! West African cuisine is one of the world’s most influential food cultures. At Chrishuru we combine contemporary West African food with age old recipes and techniques.




					www.chishuru.com
				





Oh... and incidentally, it appears that the Ritzy is London's best cinema.









						London has a new favourite cinema
					

The votes are in for the city’s most beloved picturehouse – and it’s south of the river



					www.timeout.com


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Oh... and incidentally, it appears that the Ritzy is London's best cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those who can afford it


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 12, 2022)

editor said:


> For those who can afford it


Mondays are considerably cheaper than other days: £7.90 for an adult


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Mondays are considerably cheaper than other days: £7.90 for an adult


That's good to know but it still rankles that they can charge such high prices (and rake in fat profits) when the place only exists because of the public money sent on it in the past.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 12, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Mondays are considerably cheaper than other days: £7.90 for an adult


I would often go to The Ritzy or Clapham Picture House on a Monday.
Cost around a tenner.
Where are these £7.90 tickets?
I can't find them on their site.
This Bank Holiday are costing nearly £17
£14.40 normal Monday after....


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 12, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> I would often go to The Ritzy or Clapham Picture House on a Monday.
> Cost around a tenner.
> Where are these £7.90 tickets?
> I can't find them on their site.
> ...








						Ritzy Picturehouse | Brixton Cinema | Picturehouse
					

The Ritzy's is a much-loved destination for film-lovers at the heart of a bright and bustling Brixton. 5 screens, restaurant and events space, Upstairs at the Ritzy.




					www.picturehouses.com


----------



## DaphneM (Apr 12, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Ritzy Picturehouse | Brixton Cinema | Picturehouse
> 
> 
> The Ritzy's is a much-loved destination for film-lovers at the heart of a bright and bustling Brixton. 5 screens, restaurant and events space, Upstairs at the Ritzy.
> ...


Under a fiver for a student. That’s a great deal!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 12, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Ritzy Picturehouse | Brixton Cinema | Picturehouse
> 
> 
> The Ritzy's is a much-loved destination for film-lovers at the heart of a bright and bustling Brixton. 5 screens, restaurant and events space, Upstairs at the Ritzy.
> ...


Not sure that is up to date price wise.
I will try to _book _something for Monday 25th of this month.
Will be pleasantly surprised if they have reduced prices...
Hopefully this is the case


----------



## felonius monk (Apr 12, 2022)

Not exactly "fat profits" at the moment. Due to Covid, the Picturehouse group (15 cinemas across the UK) made an operating loss of £31.2m in 2020 (of which the Ritzy was £2.1m) and probably not in profit last year either. In 2019, the last "normal" year,  the operating margin of the group was 4.7%, which does not seem excessive. If anyone is interested the legal name of the Ritzy is CS (Brixton) Ltd.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Under a fiver for a student. That’s a great deal!


Why it's almost as good as the Peckhamplex where *all *films are £4.99 for everyone, all ages, every day.
Regular Ritzy tickets for adults are _three times as much_. What a deal!

The Ritzy's rates for retired folks are fucking stingy too: just a quid off. How many pensioners can afford £13.80 to see a film?
Oh, and the regular student rate is also £13.80. You probably think that's great too.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Not exactly "fat profits" at the moment. Due to Covid, the Picturehouse group (15 cinemas across the UK) made an operating loss of £31.2m in 2020 (of which the Ritzy was £2.1m) and probably not in profit last year either. In 2019, the last "normal" year,  the operating margin of the group was 4.7%, which does not seem excessive. If anyone is interested the legal name of the Ritzy is CS (Brixton) Ltd.


Well the boss did OK out of it. Six years ago he was paid £550,000 and "financial number crunchers at Bloomberg calculated his total package from various enterprises is £1.2million" - and things seem to be looking up now








						Cineworld revenues pass pre-Covid levels thanks to Bond, Dune and Venom
					

Cinema operator’s shares are biggest riser on FTSE 250 as UK and Ireland box offices recover




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaphneM (Apr 12, 2022)

editor said:


> Why it's almost as good as the Peckhamplex where *all *films are £4.99 for everyone, all ages, every day.
> Regular Ritzy tickets for adults are _three times as much_. What a deal!
> 
> The Ritzy's rates for retired folks are fucking stingy too: just a quid off. How many pensioners can afford £13.80 to see a film?
> ...


No I think it’s a good deal on a Monday for under a fiver. Sorry didn’t I make myself clear?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> No I think it’s a good deal on a Monday for under a fiver. Sorry didn’t I make myself clear?


And what's your thoughts on the prices for the rest of the week?


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 12, 2022)

There are quite a lot of reasons why Peckhamplex is a fiver to be fair...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 12, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> There are quite a lot of reasons why Peckhamplex is a fiver to be fair...


I rarely go to the cinema but when I do, it will be to Peckham Plex due to their fair pricing. Is there anything particularly wrong with it? Its got a big screen, speakers, seats and shows all the latest films, doesn't it?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> There are quite a lot of reasons why Peckhamplex is a fiver to be fair...


Do you think the Ritzy is 300% better then? 

I found it perfectly adequate for watching a movie. The sound and picture was fine and the seats comfy enough. And most importantly of all, it was affordable to the local community.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 12, 2022)

editor said:


> Do you think the Ritzy is 300% better then?


Yes. 

But great to have both. I like KFC but also enjoy decent restaurants.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Yes.
> 
> But great to have both. I like KFC but also enjoy decent restaurants.


I'd rather have an affordable cinema in Brixton thanks, so people on my estate can enjoy watching films too.


----------



## thebackrow (Apr 13, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Ritzy Picturehouse | Brixton Cinema | Picturehouse
> 
> 
> The Ritzy's is a much-loved destination for film-lovers at the heart of a bright and bustling Brixton. 5 screens, restaurant and events space, Upstairs at the Ritzy.
> ...


Membership is good value - especially the joint membership for 2 people. 8 tickets at the equivalent of £13 each. Plus discounts off any more you buy and 10% (20% after the first year) off food and drink.  Buy a day of travel insurance each year from compare the market to get 2 for 1 tickets on Tuesdays and Wednesdays. Use a free ticket for your paid ticket.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 13, 2022)

A friend of mine had an idea to have some pre drinks in the Ritzy bar before going to a gig at The Electric, she was in possession of some sort of membership card therefore entitled to a discount on drinks. Unfortunately no discount was worth trying to get in the mood for a gig by sitting in what felt like a bright canteen like room with people drinking coffee and staring at laptops (this was 8 o clock at night).


----------



## Rushy (Apr 13, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> A friend of mine had an idea to have some pre drinks in the Ritzy bar before going to a gig at The Electric, she was in possession of some sort of membership card therefore entitled to a discount on drinks. Unfortunately no discount was worth trying to get in the mood for a gig by sitting in what felt like a bright canteen like room with people drinking coffee and staring at laptops (this was 8 o clock at night).


Quite - my friend went there for a romantic anniversary meal and was terribly disappointed too.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 13, 2022)

editor said:


> I'd rather have an affordable cinema in Brixton thanks, so people on my estate can enjoy watching films too.


respectfully, you keep making this argument and it's a silly one - not everything can only be aimed at poor people. you're basically saying only cheap things can exist because some poor people live in the area. surely thinking that through you realise that doesn't make sense. whether you like it or not, there are lots of people in Brixton who have some disposable income which they are allowed to spend. we're not talking disgusting excess, it's just a bit of a nicer cinema so it charges more!


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> respectfully, you keep making this argument and it's a silly one - not everything can only be aimed at poor people. you're basically saying only cheap things can exist because some poor people live in the area. surely thinking that through you realise that doesn't make sense. whether you like it or not, there are lots of people in Brixton who have some disposable income which they are allowed to spend. we're not talking disgusting excess, it's just a bit of a nicer cinema so it charges more!


Why is it 'silly' to argue for a cinema that is not charging West End prices (or 300% more than one a couple of miles away) in an area that includes one of the most deprived wards in London?


----------



## DaphneM (Apr 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> respectfully, you keep making this argument and it's a silly one - not everything can only be aimed at poor people. you're basically saying only cheap things can exist because some poor people live in the area. surely thinking that through you realise that doesn't make sense. whether you like it or not, there are lots of people in Brixton who have some disposable income which they are allowed to spend. we're not talking disgusting excess, it's just a bit of a nicer cinema so it charges more!


so much agree with this


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> so much agree with this


😂


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2022)

I don’t get the argument here...it’s well established that Peckham has a cut price cheapo cinema
 if that’s your desire, and it’s well used by people from this neck of the woods being easily reached by bus bike or even on foot...the ritzy is what it is.. guess that’s partly down to it’s rep as an arty/alternative venue which caters to arty/alternative people which fits very well with the gentrification process as a whole.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Why is it 'silly' to argue for a cinema that is not charging West End prices (or 300% more than one a couple of miles away) in an area that includes one of the most deprived wards in London?



well by your logic, it also includes wards full of £million+ properties and some of the wealthiest people in the world, so I demand an incredibly expensive cinema! see? bit silly. best to have options for everyone (within reason, which I think Ritzy completely is).


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 13, 2022)

how dare some people go out and spend money on expensive alcoholic drinks listening to a DJ - don't they know there are poor people here!


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> well by your logic, it also includes wards full of £million+ properties and some of the wealthiest people in the world, so I demand an incredibly expensive cinema!


I never realised quite how right wing this forum had drifted.  There is a tiny minority of very rich people in Brixton and there is an overwhelming majority of less well off people. I guess you subscribe to Thatcher's view on society, yes?


pbsmooth said:


> how dare some people go out and spend money on expensive alcoholic drinks listening to a DJ - don't they know there are poor people here!


Oh, I see you're trying to make it personal now.  FYI: my nights are always absolutely free to get in, the drinks are nowhere near as expensive as most other late night venues and, of course, you're not forced to spend a penny there if you just want to dance the night away. But awesome argument dude.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Oh, I see you're trying to make it personal now.



chill out ! There are  d.js at the ritzy too which is probably what they are talking about....


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm not remotely right wing, your argument is just ludicrous.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I'm not remotely right wing, your argument is just ludicrous.


Yet here you are, arguing against the provision of an affordable cinema in one of poorest areas of the borough.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 13, 2022)

no I wasn't... I was arguing against the idea that the Ritzy shouldn't exist as it does in Brixton. you were the one starting an argument. I said I was happy both exist.


----------



## DaphneM (Apr 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> no I wasn't... I was arguing against the idea that the Ritzy shouldn't exist as it does in Brixton. you were the one starting an argument. I said I was happy both exist.


as am I, both appeal to different demographics, everyones happy


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> no I wasn't... I was arguing against the idea that the Ritzy shouldn't exist as it does in Brixton. you were the one starting an argument. I said I was happy both exist.


Wouldn't you be happier if the Ritzy was more affordable for everyone, or do you like places that usually price out the riff raff?


----------



## alex_ (Apr 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Wouldn't you be happier if the Ritzy was more affordable for everyone, or do you like places that usually price out the riff raff?


Straw man


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> you're basically saying only cheap things can exist because some poor people live in the area.



Now _that's_ a strawman.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2022)

Boost for local restaurants Ten independent Brixton restaurants to share £50,000 business boost from Dine Local


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2022)

Brixton café news 









						So, farewell Costa Coffee in Brixton
					

We can’t say it found a way into our hearts – we’d rather spend our money at the independent San Marino or Station Road cafes opposite – but Costa’s ten year reign in …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 16, 2022)

god you're insufferable


----------



## TopCat (Apr 21, 2022)

Albert full of drunk cops last night. Properly on the piss. The loo awash with chang.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 21, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Albert full of drunk cops last night. Properly on the piss. The loo awash with chang.



....dibble * dabbling ? 

* inspired by your username.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> god you're insufferable


Sorry, who are you talking to here and what are you whining about?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Albert full of drunk cops last night. Properly on the piss. The loo awash with chang.


Someone is doing a big reggae night on the weekend at the Albert. They've advertised it all over Brixton. I hope they get in decent security for the night.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 21, 2022)

If theres loads of trouble the pub will be on its way to having compulsory I.D checks with the scanner machines, like the POW and Dogstar.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 21, 2022)

...there are reggae nights at other places around town, why does the Albert warrant the above comment ?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...there are reggae nights at other places around town, why does the Albert warrant the above comment ?


Can you not remember what happened the last time the 414 next door put on a widely advertised reggae night?

And the other places putting on reggae nights come with shitloads of security/ID checks, door charges etc.

Anyway I hope my fears aren't realised.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Can you not remember what happened the last time the 414 next door put on a widely advertised reggae night?



....only vaguely if you are referring to what I think you are, Buzz covered events though....









						Brixton’s Club 414 incident – we appeal to the police to let it reopen
					

One of Brixton’s oldest clubs has been forced to close for at least a month while police investigate a serious firearms incident that occurred on the morning of the 7th March 2013.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				







editor said:


> Anyway I hope my fears aren't realised.



.....likewise.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....only vaguely if you are referring to what I think you are, Buzz covered events though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to report that the event went without trouble. Sadly it was mainly without people too and the DJs kept the dancefloor clear :/


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Happy to report that the event went without trouble. Sadly it was mainly without people too and the DJs kept the dancefloor clear :/



thank you for this update, although I didn’t buy into your dire prediction of trouble ( based on a ‘one off incident’ that took place nearly a decade ago and to quote B.Buzz was a “private event” and so most likely not even “widely publicised’ ) good though that you spent the full duration of the event in what you thought might be a potentially unruly space so you could comment on lack of people and dance floor action.....


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> thank you for this update, although I didn’t buy into your dire prediction of trouble ( based on a ‘one off incident’ that took place nearly a decade ago and to quote B.Buzz was a “private event” and so most likely not even “widely publicised’ ) good though that you spent the full duration of the event in what you thought might be a potentially unruly space so you could comment on lack of people and dance floor action.....


It's not based on a one off event. It's based on years of problematic events at multiple venues around Brixton. And I've no idea why you're padding out your post with fabricated nonsense about how long I was there or the reasons for my attending, but it was disappointing to see the Albert so quiet with DJs once again self indulgently ignoring the crowd.

Perhaps that doesn't bother you or you're just trying to make some rubbish point. Whatevs.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 27, 2022)

No more smoking weed in the Albert garden. Council and licensing committee are on the warpath. No reason to go in there now. Boo


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 27, 2022)

TopCat said:


> No more smoking weed in the Albert garden. Council and licensing committee are on the warpath. No reason to go in there now. Boo


How much more licensed can the premises in the area be? Opening hours have slowly been eroded away over the years so that there is nothing open after 3am in Brixton town centre even on a weekend, several if not most pubs/clubs you have to scan a valid I.D just to enter, 24/7 off licenses are almost a thing of the past, and if you get caught having a cheeky toke or toot these days and you are likely to be hauled out venues and put on a banned list.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> How much more licensed can the premises in the area be? Opening hours have slowly been eroded away over the years so that there is nothing open after 3am in Brixton town centre even on a weekend, several if not most pubs/clubs you have to scan a valid I.D just to enter, 24/7 off licenses are almost a thing of the past, and if you get caught having a cheeky toke or toot these days and you are likely to be hauled out venues and put on a banned list.


The hospitality in the Albert has been rizla thin for a while now. Add in a no weed policy and what is the point of the place? The punters who make the pub what it is won't come.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> How much more licensed can the premises in the area be? Opening hours have slowly been eroded away over the years so that there is nothing open after 3am in Brixton town centre even on a weekend, several if not most pubs/clubs you have to scan a valid I.D just to enter, 24/7 off licenses are almost a thing of the past, and if you get caught having a cheeky toke or toot these days and you are likely to be hauled out venues and put on a banned list.


It's positively embarrassing meeting people who ask me if there's anywhere decent open after midnight from Mon-Weds in central Brixton. The best I can come up with is to advise them to get a cab to the Old Dispensary in Camberwell.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 8, 2022)

The Taproom in Brixton Village has closed. It looked abandoned a few days back and I walked past again today and looked the same so found their website, which confirmed.

Shame, I liked their selection of NZ beer on tap.


----------



## Winot (Jun 8, 2022)

Salon has closed too.


----------



## northeast (Jun 11, 2022)

Anyone checked out the new Mikos venue in the arches. They seem to have done alright for themselves setting up on acre lane originally and now seem to have a few venues around south London.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 11, 2022)

Went once. It was simple food, done averagely.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 11, 2022)

I hear good things about the Dog's Grandad taproom esp the Black IPA.
Now the weather is clement may try it.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 11, 2022)

northeast said:


> Anyone checked out the new Mikos venue in the arches. They seem to have done alright for themselves setting up on acre lane originally and now seem to have a few venues around south London.


They were very good when they first started out on Acre Lane, excellent and affordable genuine Souvlaki. They then rapidly expanded (got greedy) and ditched what they were good at to be a doner type gyros place that has hoardes of crash hemlemtted app drivers outside their premises to make as much money as possible. Have they moved their Brixton operation away from Coldharbour Lane now?


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 12, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They were very good when they first started out on Acre Lane, excellent and affordable genuine Souvlaki. They then rapidly expanded (got greedy) and ditched what they were good at to be a doner type gyros place that has hoardes of crash hemlemtted app drivers outside their premises to make as much money as possible. Have they moved their Brixton operation away from Coldharbour Lane now?



Yeah I really liked them when they were on Acre Lane. Nice vibe in the premises too.

But Coldharbour felt different, more in and out. Maybe different staff too


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I hear good things about the Dog's Grandad taproom esp the Black IPA.
> Now the weather is clement may try it.


Where is this?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Where is this?


In Brixton Station Road at the fire station end. Right next to the Brixton Brewer tap room in fact.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2022)

If this is your thing:


----------



## northeast (Jun 19, 2022)

Seems to be a fair bit of a change in the market these days, to me feels like mainly things closing down and nothing of great interest opening. Sarap / Salon / Tap Room spring to mind as recently closing and the new places Le Bab and  Wings something (don't remember the name) seem to have stalled and yet to open. Is this new owners making poor changes or just a general change?


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 19, 2022)

Yes it does feel like that.

Certainly not a time to have high rent, during labour shortages, booze/food/electricity/gas prices going up so regularly.

A cafe I go to told me their dairy supplier has raised prices 2x in one month about two months ago so this stuff must be hitting hospitality as badly as households


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2022)

Look at these fucking hipster wankers



> A London pub is selling what is believed to be Britain’s most expensive beer at an eye-watering equivalent of £80.15p a pint.
> The Craft Beer Co chain has the imported American craft ale on sale in Brixton, south London, at £105 for a 75ml bottle.
> 
> Reforged 20th Anniversary Ale is made by the AleSmith Brewing Company, an “artisanal” microbrewery in San Diego, California.





> The Brixton pub’s next most expensive tipple is another American ale called the “Brewery Out of the Lunch Box”, which is cheap by comparison at just £45 for a 750ml bottle.
> Mr Barton added: “We like to highlight the different breweries around the world and selling these sorts of beers has given people the opportunity to try things they would never have tried before.
> “People will have heard about a beer on the internet or social media and they come to us to get the chance to try it.
> 
> ...





			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## alex_ (Jun 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at these fucking hipster wankers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s 50 quid a bottle online Reforged XX - AleSmith Brewing Company @ Beer Republic | Beerizer.

Are you trying to whip up outrage that expensive things are on sale in Brixton again ?

Alex


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at these fucking hipster wankers





> "But the beer is proving less than popular with the pub’s hipster clientele so far"



Haha no shit. 11% ABV too - eurgh no ta.


----------



## technical (Jun 21, 2022)

My favourite bit: 

“I would definitely expect more from something that is so expensive. The most I would pay is £45 for a pint.”


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 21, 2022)

I really don't think they should try to crow about being cheaper than pubs nearby. There is a bar next door, and several others in the same street selling a beer crafted and flown all the way from Portugal called Super Bock and cost under £4 last time i checked.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2022)

alex_ said:


> It’s 50 quid a bottle online Reforged XX - AleSmith Brewing Company @ Beer Republic | Beerizer.
> 
> Are you trying to whip up outrage that expensive things are on sale in Brixton again ?
> 
> Alex


I'm not outraged in the slightest. Just saddened that these things exist.



jimbarkanoodle said:


> I really don't think they should try to crow about being cheaper than pubs nearby. There is a bar next door, and several others in the same street selling a beer crafted and flown all the way from Portugal called Super Bock and cost under £4 last time i checked.


And those bars are miles better too.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 21, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm not outraged in the slightest. Just saddened that these things exist.
> 
> And those bars are miles better too.



What is the maximum price that a beer should cost ?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2022)

alex_ said:


> It’s 50 quid a bottle online Reforged XX - AleSmith Brewing Company @ Beer Republic | Beerizer.
> 
> Are you trying to whip up outrage that expensive things are on sale in Brixton again ?
> 
> Alex


I've seen Brixton Brewer Coldfront Baltic Stout 10.5% abv listed on the ratings sites.
Anyone tried that - or know the price?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2022)

alex_ said:


> What is the maximum price that a beer should cost ?


No idea, sorry, but I'm never going to pay £105 for a 75ml bottle.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 22, 2022)

editor said:


> No idea, sorry, but I'm never going to pay £105 for a 75ml bottle.



Most sensible people don’t


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 22, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Most sensible people don’t


And they might end up selling it at a loss when it’s going out of code. It got them a load of cheap publicity though.

I remember a night in the Brixtonian about 20 years ago (was down the side of Craft as it happens) and they had some very expensive rums on the back of the bar. (A friend ordered a round of something he’d drunk in the Caribbean and got massive bill shock)


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> And they might end up selling it at a loss when it’s going out of code. It got them a load of cheap publicity though.


Not all publicity is good publicity though,  and judging by the response on  FB it's proved to be a massive own goal. It's certainly put me off going to the place.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2022)

editor said:


> No idea, sorry, but I'm never going to pay £105 for a 75ml bottle.



the price point is about right for imported beer with a massive carbon footprint ....
punitive pricing should kil demand and make it unviable...


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Not all publicity is good publicity though,  and judging by the response on  FB it's proved to be a massive own goal. It's certainly put me off going to the place.


It reminded me they exist, if nothing else. They were a bit of a novelty ten years ago. Now folk like Ghost Whale, Craft Metropolis and The Sympathetic Ear are doing what they do, but with nicer surroundings and a bit more soul. Not to mention the dozen or so brewery taprooms that are also hereabouts.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 23, 2022)

Craft beer pubs often have gimmicks like this - used to be more common too. I remember when Brewdog first opened in London a decade ago that was their big marketing angle - super strong beer. 

I like the pub, more chance of getting a seat there than elsewhere.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Craft beer pubs often have gimmicks like this - used to be more common too. I remember when Brewdog first opened in London a decade ago that was their big marketing angle - super strong beer.
> 
> I like the pub, more chance of getting a seat there than elsewhere.


You like Brewdog or Craft?

Having mentioned it I decided to try Dog's Grandad just now.
The loyal customers were outside on benches so I had plenty of space to mull over what to have at the bar.
All the draft beers - various IPAs 4.5-5.5 abv were £5.50 a pint or £2.75 for a half.
I am addicted to special offers - so I settled in the end for a 440ml can of Chocolate and Vanilla stout - special price in the bar £2.50 (reduced from £4.00) I was impressed by the smoothness and the delicious taste etc.

If I go in there again and this beer is on offer I would be tempted to have it again - though what I really wanted to try was the Dog's Grandad Black IPA. When the Beehive was a more mainstream Wetherspoons they sometimes had Mauldons Brewery Blackadder 5.3% abv. Blow your head off!


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 25, 2022)

I like the Craft Beer Co. I went to Brewdogs original London pub when it opened.


----------



## jezg (Jun 26, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I've seen Brixton Brewer Coldfront Baltic Stout 10.5% abv listed on the ratings sites.
> Anyone tried that - or know the price?


Coldfront hasn't been available for a while as it was a limited one-off but it was £8 for a 330ml bottle. Both Coldfront and the beer at Craft are barrel aged which significantly adds to the cost of production.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 27, 2022)

Elm Park tavern for sale - Check out this Pub for sale on Rightmove

And for those who complain about the cost of a pint these days - after you’ve bought a 100k leasehold pub, you need to pay 56k in rent and 17k in rates.

With 200 a day in fixed costs, before staff or energy bills - you can see where the 5+ pound pint comes from. 

Alex


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Elm Park tavern for sale - Check out this Pub for sale on Rightmove
> 
> And for those who complain about the cost of a pint these days - after you’ve bought a 100k leasehold pub, you need to pay 56k in rent and 17k in rates.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I went the other week and it did feel a bit unloved


----------



## technical (Jun 27, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Interesting. I went the other week and it did feel a bit unloved


Its been run in a strange way for several weeks - erratic opening hours, sometimes extremely limited beer choice (there was only Heineken to be had last time I went in two weeks ago), no food on offer and staff apparently supplied by an agency. 

Hopefully someone can take it on and get it back on an even keel.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 27, 2022)

technical said:


> Its been run in a strange way for several weeks - erratic opening hours, sometimes extremely limited beer choice (there was only Heineken to be had last time I went in two weeks ago), no food on offer and staff apparently supplied by an agency.
> 
> Hopefully someone can take it on and get it back on an even keel.



That lines up with my experience. They had maybe two beers on tap and no food. Which was a bad sign given it was a Thursday


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Elm Park tavern for sale - Check out this Pub for sale on Rightmove
> 
> And for those who complain about the cost of a pint these days - after you’ve bought a 100k leasehold pub, you need to pay 56k in rent and 17k in rates.
> 
> ...


On the other hand I notice it is free of tie, so they should be able to order beer a fair bit cheaper than if they were tied to a brewery, so there shouldn't be a need to charge £6+ here as long as they attract enough punters.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Elm Park tavern for sale - Check out this Pub for sale on Rightmove


Ah yes, the EPT. On Elm Park Road, off Brixton Hill Road, near Brockley Park, between the Boroughs of Streatham and Brixton.

That estate agent is doing nothing for my geographical OCD.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 29, 2022)

Appears Sambrooks Brewery is sniffing about


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 29, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Elm Park tavern for sale - Check out this Pub for sale on Rightmove
> 
> And for those who complain about the cost of a pint these days - after you’ve bought a 100k leasehold pub, you need to pay 56k in rent and 17k in rates.
> 
> ...


They've had a rough time.  The previous owner (when it was connected to the King & Co) sold it as they couldn't make the return from it they wanted to (but the freeholder had made their killing by building flats above it and over the previous outside space at the back).  The new owners took it on right at the start of the pandemic and it's got no outside space at all so they spent a lot of time not trading.  There was a crowdfunder back at the start of the year but their most recent problems were staffing apparently - post Brexit theres a massive shortage of hospitality staff and they hadn't got a chef so no food.  

Of course the OneLambeth nutters are blaming it on the Tulse Hill LTN which means 'it can't get deliveries' (despite being 400 unrestricted meters from Brixton Hill) and 'has no passing trade' (absolutely nothing illogical about the idea that a pub in Brixton would depend on drivers rat running through Elm Park screeching to a halt to down a couple of pints and have a bite to eat) 

Small pub, away from tube, not outside space.  Not many like that have survived the last 20 years but I hope someone can make it work.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 29, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> They've had a rough time.  The previous owner (when it was connected to the King & Co) sold it as they couldn't make the return from it they wanted to (but the freeholder had made their killing by building flats above it and over the previous outside space at the back).  The new owners took it on right at the start of the pandemic and it's got no outside space at all so they spent a lot of time not trading.  There was a crowdfunder back at the start of the year but their most recent problems were staffing apparently - post Brexit theres a massive shortage of hospitality staff and they hadn't got a chef so no food.
> 
> Of course the OneLambeth nutters are blaming it on the Tulse Hill LTN which means 'it can't get deliveries' (despite being 400 unrestricted meters from Brixton Hill) and 'has no passing trade' (absolutely nothing illogical about the idea that a pub in Brixton would depend on drivers rat running through Elm Park screeching to a halt to down a couple of pints and have a bite to eat)
> 
> Small pub, away from tube, not outside space.  Not many like that have survived the last 20 years but I hope someone can make it work.


It's been my local for the past 20 years so I hope it manages to survive in some form. For half of that time it was all peeling paint, sticky carpets and fruit machines, with the back bar a festival of formica that was rarely opened to punters. No kitchen and hence no food, but they'd give you a fistful of takeaway menus and a plate and cutlery if you promised to stay and drink. It had a laughably crap quiz and occasionally someone lamely strumming a guitar, but not much more.

The two people who took it over in about 2010 gave it a light cleanup but continued to run it in the same convivial but shabby spirit as before. One of them then died very suddenly and his business partner struggled on for a bit before selling up. It's had three (at least) other owners since then, each of whom has invested more in the place, but with every refurb I've found myself liking it just that bit less and consequently going there less often. Now it has all the appearance of a smart gastropub but lacks the ability to offer the kind of experience that implies. The audience bandwidth has narrowed and it feels to me like a generally less comfortable place to be.

As you say, it's a small place in the backstreets, but it's in a very residential area with quite a large catchment if they play it right. I'm not even going the dignify the anti-LTN crowd argument with a response. It's simply not an issue for all the reasons you say.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 2, 2022)

Apparently it hasn't opened this week


----------



## madolesance (Jul 2, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Apparently it hasn't opened this week


It's open tonight.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 2, 2022)

madolesance said:


> It's open tonight.



Thats good to hear


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 5, 2022)

Does anyone know, on the off chance, are there any pubs in Brixton that show the GAA? I'd like to watch the Derry match on Saturday early evening. Im thinking maybe the Alex by Clapham Common would be the closest bet?


----------



## technical (Jul 5, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know, on the off chance, are there any pubs in Brixton that show the GAA? I'd like to watch the Derry match on Saturday early evening. Im thinking maybe the Alex by Clapham Common would be the closest bet?


Haven't been in for several years so not even sure its there any more but Skehans in Nunhead used to have setanta and showed gaelic football and hurling


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 5, 2022)

technical said:


> Haven't been in for several years so not even sure its there any more but Skehans in Nunhead used to have setanta and showed gaelic football and hurling


Thanks, Skehans is very much still there and is an excellent pub. Might end up there or The Blythe Hill Tavern in Forest Hill if nowhere down Brixton way is showing it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 5, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> It's been my local for the past 20 years so I hope it manages to survive in some form. For half of that time it was all peeling paint, sticky carpets and fruit machines, with the back bar a festival of formica that was rarely opened to punters. No kitchen and hence no food, but they'd give you a fistful of takeaway menus and a plate and cutlery if you promised to stay and drink. It had a laughably crap quiz and occasionally someone lamely strumming a guitar, but not much more.
> 
> The two people who took it over in about 2010 gave it a light cleanup but continued to run it in the same convivial but shabby spirit as before. One of them then died very suddenly and his business partner struggled on for a bit before selling up. It's had three (at least) other owners since then, each of whom has invested more in the place, but with every refurb I've found myself liking it just that bit less and consequently going there less often. Now it has all the appearance of a smart gastropub but lacks the ability to offer the kind of experience that implies. The audience bandwidth has narrowed and it feels to me like a generally less comfortable place to be.
> 
> As you say, it's a small place in the backstreets, but it's in a very residential area with quite a large catchment if they play it right. I'm not even going the dignify the anti-LTN crowd argument with a response. It's simply not an issue for all the reasons you say.


I'm a local for this pub as well and I'd agree with everything you say there.

When we first moved to the area, it was shabby and really quite smelly, but we would go a lot for a quick pint of an evening because it was a very convivial local.

It looks lovely now. The refurb is great. But the beer is too expensive, the food is just not what I want to eat, the clientele, as you say, has narrowed and it has lost that "local pub" feel.  We hardly ever go now even though it's minutes from where we live.

We went for a Sunday roast there, when the pubs started opening up after COVID, and we were very unimpressed. Haven't been back for a roast. I'd rather go over the park to the Commercial or the Florence or even to Streatham to the Rabbit Hole. All of which serve much better food.

It would be a real shame to lose it but I can hardly complain if I don't go myself can I?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm a local for this pub as well and I'd agree with everything you say there.
> 
> When we first moved to the area, it was shabby and really quite smelly, but we would go a lot for a quick pint of an evening because it was a very convivial local.
> 
> ...


I liked it best when it was rough around the edges and felt like a proper community pub that was affordable to all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 5, 2022)

editor said:


> I liked it best when it was rough around the edges and felt like a proper community pub that was affordable to all.


Yeah it was a great pub back then. You could walk in, stand at the bar and just chat to another punter. 
There was a crowd who were in there almost every night. I see one or two of them around still but not in the pub.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 5, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know, on the off chance, are there any pubs in Brixton that show the GAA? I'd like to watch the Derry match on Saturday early evening. Im thinking maybe the Alex by Clapham Common would be the closest bet?


I think The Alex will only be showing the tennis from Wimbledon and Rugby Union...


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah it was a great pub back then. You could walk in, stand at the bar and just chat to another punter.
> There was a crowd who were in there almost every night. I see one or two of them around still but not in the pub.


The Albert still -  just about - has that vibe but it's a rare thing these days, sadly.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 5, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know, on the off chance, are there any pubs in Brixton that show the GAA? I'd like to watch the Derry match on Saturday early evening. Im thinking maybe the Alex by Clapham Common would be the closest bet?


The Griffin Belle is showing the GAA.
The pub is situated in Wyvil Road - off South Lambeth Road.





						The Griffin Belle | Belle Pubs & Restaurants
					

Griffin Belle. Belle Pubs and Restaurants. Vauxhall Sports Bar. South London. Vauxhall Station




					www.bellepubsandrestaurants.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 5, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> The Griffin Belle is showing the GAA.
> The pub is situated in Wyvil Road - off South Lambeth Road.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'd never heard of this pub, but checked the drinks prices on their website and they are far too wild for my liking (£6.40 for a pint of Amstel 🤮). Might see if a nearby Irish pub called Nolan's are showing it, as ive heard good things and been meaning to visit it for a while.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 5, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Thanks. I'd never heard of this pub, but checked the drinks prices on their website and they are far too wild for my liking (£6.40 for a pint of Amstel 🤮). Might see if a nearby Irish pub called Nolan's are showing it, as ive heard good things and been meaning to visit it for a while.


Jesus - see what you mean about the prices.
I live close to it but not been in for awhile...
Won't be rushing back soon.
Shame Wetherspoons don't show sport..
Enjoy the game if you get to see it...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 5, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Thanks, Skehans is very much still there and is an excellent pub. Might end up there or The Blythe Hill Tavern in Forest Hill if nowhere down Brixton way is showing it.



 Red Lion on Walworth road might be worth a look.... The Red Lion, Walworth


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Thanks. I'd never heard of this pub, but checked the drinks prices on their website and they are far too wild for my liking (£6.40 for a pint of Amstel 🤮).


That is truly taking the fucking piss.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 5, 2022)

editor said:


> That is truly taking the fucking piss.


Frightening isnt it. Maybe they are hoping to get some wealthy customers from the new expensive flats of Nine Elms, who don't mind paying way over the odds.


----------



## technical (Jul 5, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Thanks. I'd never heard of this pub, but checked the drinks prices on their website and they are far too wild for my liking (£6.40 for a pint of Amstel 🤮). Might see if a nearby Irish pub called Nolan's are showing it, as ive heard good things and been meaning to visit it for a while.


No idea if Nolan's will be showing the game, but i went in for the first time a few weeks ago on a Tuesday evening - and it was great. A step back in time in a good way


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 5, 2022)

Just conceivably the Swan on Stockwell Road? (No idea, never been in there myself)


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 5, 2022)

trabuquera said:


> Just conceivably the Swan on Stockwell Road? (No idea, never been in there myself)


No - more of a night club..


----------



## Winot (Jul 5, 2022)

Restaurant in Bordeaux


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2022)

editor said:


> The Albert still -  just about - has that vibe but it's a rare thing these days, sadly.


Lately I have found people just joining me and talking constantly about bollocks. It’s grating.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Lately I have found people just joining me and talking constantly about bollocks. It’s grating.


I'm pretty good at repelling dull conversationalists (of which there can be many).


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Lately I have found people just joining me and talking constantly about bollocks. It’s grating.


Sorry for that, that'll be me after 2 glasses of wine


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm going to the Albert now after hearing some terrible news about a good friend and long time Brixton associate. I need a fucking beer.


----------



## northeast (Jul 7, 2022)

Seems the old HSBC on Brixton high street is to become an Itsu. Just hope they have some plan for all the delivery riders, McDonald's is chaotic enough. Guess they are following Prets model, not surprising seeing they are linked firms.

Pret returns to profitable operations with strongest sales outside London


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2022)

I see Brixton Brewery have been slopping their Heineken millions around with a garish takeover of every inch of advertising space on the tube station. Seems unfair on all the real independent breweries in the area who haven't got the luxury of a multi billion dollar backer.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 8, 2022)

northeast said:


> Seems the old HSBC on Brixton high street is to become an Itsu. Just hope they have some plan for all the delivery riders, McDonald's is chaotic enough. Guess they are following Prets model, not surprising seeing they are linked firms.
> 
> Pret returns to profitable operations with strongest sales outside London


Bum. Has it closed already? For the first time in ten years I need to go into a branch!


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Bum. Has it closed already? For the first time in ten years I need to go into a branch!


HSBC has moved across the road:






						Branch Finder | Use Our Branch Locator - HSBC UK
					

Use the HSBC branch finder and find your nearest branch. Simply enter your postcode or location into our branch locator tool to find your closest HSBC branch and their full contact details.




					www.hsbc.co.uk
				




(Edit - link to branch doesn’t work but it’s shown as open)


----------



## Rushy (Jul 8, 2022)

Winot said:


> HSBC has moved across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I must walk down the "high street" with my eyes closed.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 8, 2022)

editor said:


> I see Brixton Brewery have been slopping their Heineken millions around with a garish takeover of every inch of advertising space on the tube station. Seems unfair on all the real independent breweries in the area who haven't got the luxury of a multi billion dollar backer.
> 
> View attachment 331166


Cant wait to buy a small can of their beer for £6 at the Country Show.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Cant wait to buy a small can of their beer for £6 at the Country Show.


Heineken will thank you for it.

Shitty company that they are.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2022)

Hootananny is RAMMED these days!





















						In photos: Friday night at Brixton Hootananny – and it’s packed!
					

After the grim days of Covid lockdowns it’s great to see the nightlife bouncing back in Brixton, although some venues are still struggling. There’s no such problems at the Hootananny th…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## felonius monk (Jul 11, 2022)

I met someone at the weekend whose phone was nicked at the Hootananny on Friday night (possibly while dancing). Seems that there were quite a few people who also had the same thing happen that evening so revellers beware...


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> I met someone at the weekend whose phone was nicked at the Hootananny on Friday night (possibly while dancing). Seems that there were quite a few people who also had the same thing happen that evening so revellers beware...


There used to be phone nicking gangs working the Dogstar when that place used to be busy. I guess the darkness of the ain room at Hoot gives these scrotes the opportunity to steal stuff.


----------



## story (Jul 11, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> It's been my local for the past 20 years so I hope it manages to survive in some form. For half of that time it was all peeling paint, sticky carpets and fruit machines, with the back bar a festival of formica that was rarely opened to punters. No kitchen and hence no food, but they'd give you a fistful of takeaway menus and a plate and cutlery if you promised to stay and drink. It had a laughably crap quiz and occasionally someone lamely strumming a guitar, but not much more.
> 
> The two people who took it over in about 2010 gave it a light cleanup but continued to run it in the same convivial but shabby spirit as before. One of them then died very suddenly and his business partner struggled on for a bit before selling up. It's had three (at least) other owners since then, each of whom has invested more in the place, but with every refurb I've found myself liking it just that bit less and consequently going there less often. Now it has all the appearance of a smart gastropub but lacks the ability to offer the kind of experience that implies. The audience bandwidth has narrowed and it feels to me like a generally less comfortable place to be.
> 
> As you say, it's a small place in the backstreets, but it's in a very residential area with quite a large catchment if they play it right. I'm not even going the dignify the anti-LTN crowd argument with a response. It's simply not an issue for all the reasons you say.




My biggest complaint when the refurb happened was that they put in a lot of tiling, which made the sound of the pub very different. No longer a warm burbling hubbub, the sound of the chatter was much sharper and as the evening progressed everyone was obliged to raise their voices til we were shouting at each other.

It’s one of my big bugbears about indoor public spaces and sometimes I’ve decided not to stay somewhere if the acoustics are uncomfortable. It seems really stupid to me that this kind of thing isn't taken into account when places are updated, not least because it makes the working environment for staff so much more stressful.


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 11, 2022)

story said:


> My biggest complaint when the refurb happened was that they put in a lot of tiling, which made the sound of the pub very different. No longer a warm burbling hubbub, the sound of the chatter was much sharper and as the evening progressed everyone was obliged to raise their voices til we were shouting at each other.
> 
> It’s one of my big bugbears about indoor public spaces and sometimes I’ve decided not to stay somewhere if the acoustics are uncomfortable. It seems really stupid to me that this kind of thing isn't taken into account when places are updated, not least because it makes the working environment for staff so much more stressful.


I went to a pub in a backstreet somewhere near Grays Inn Road a couple of years ago.  First time in ages I'd been to a properly unrefurbed place with a good old fashioned patterned carpeted floor.  Stank of sour beer as a result (back in the day that used to be masked by the cigarette smoke) but the acoustics were lovely.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

story said:


> My biggest complaint when the refurb happened was that they put in a lot of tiling, which made the sound of the pub very different. No longer a warm burbling hubbub, the sound of the chatter was much sharper and as the evening progressed everyone was obliged to raise their voices til we were shouting at each other.
> 
> It’s one of my big bugbears about indoor public spaces and sometimes I’ve decided not to stay somewhere if the acoustics are uncomfortable. It seems really stupid to me that this kind of thing isn't taken into account when places are updated, not least because it makes the working environment for staff so much more stressful.


It seems to growing in popularity too and some pubs are just unbearable as a result.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 11, 2022)

Canova Hall is horrendous. walked in once, clocked the deafening noise even though it didn't seem that busy, walked out again. never been back.


----------



## catriona (Jul 12, 2022)

Brixton is getting a Leon


----------



## alex_ (Jul 12, 2022)

catriona said:


> Brixton is getting a Leon



Where is that ?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 12, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Where is that ?


Next door to the closed Costa


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 12, 2022)

story said:


> My biggest complaint when the refurb happened was that they put in a lot of tiling, which made the sound of the pub very different. No longer a warm burbling hubbub, the sound of the chatter was much sharper and as the evening progressed everyone was obliged to raise their voices til we were shouting at each other.
> 
> It’s one of my big bugbears about indoor public spaces and sometimes I’ve decided not to stay somewhere if the acoustics are uncomfortable. It seems really stupid to me that this kind of thing isn't taken into account when places are updated, not least because it makes the working environment for staff so much more stressful.


I think it's less the tiling - which is really just a couple of panels behind the bar - than the removal of the other more absorbent materials. The carpet and vinyl flooring, curtains, seat cushions, etc would all have helped deaden reverberations. They've also replaced the wallpaper in the main bar with T&G timber up to picture rail height. Intuitively it seems as though that would help absorb noise, but an acoustic engineer might say differently.

Back in the old days there was often a TV squawking away and a fruit machine beeping and jangling, but at least that sound was episodic and relatively localised.


----------



## story (Jul 12, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> I think it's less the tiling - which is really just a couple of panels behind the bar - than the removal of the other more absorbent materials. The carpet and vinyl flooring, curtains, seat cushions, etc would all have helped deaden reverberations. They've also replaced the wallpaper in the main bar with T&G timber up to picture rail height. Intuitively it seems as though that would help absorb noise, but an acoustic engineer might say differently.
> 
> Back in the old days there was often a TV squawking away and a fruit machine beeping and jangling, but at least that sound was episodic and relatively localised.




Well yeah all of it, but that flat wall of hard reflective surface behind the bar probably made everything worse. Even if they hadn’t made all the other changes (floor, soft furnishings etc) I think those tiles would’ve made things noticeably worse, if for no other reason then because they got rid of the shelves and optics. Even shelves full of glass bottles wouldn’t bounce the sound back quite so directly.

I’m not disagreeing with you, all the changes made the acoustics bloody awful; but whether it’s in the EPT or anywhere else, a flat wall of reflective tiles is going to make the acoustics more like a public baths and less like a cosy living room.


----------



## northeast (Jul 12, 2022)

catriona said:


> Brixton is getting a Leon


 the big chains keep on coming, so much for diverse high streets


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2022)

catriona said:


> Brixton is getting a Leon


That's on the site of the old Websters shoe shop 

"One of the founders of Leon is Henry Dimbleby, a strong supporter of Vote Leave in the 2016 Brexit referendum, who spent the results evening with Michael Gove"


----------



## story (Jul 12, 2022)

northeast said:


> the big chains keep on coming, so much for diverse high streets




High-streets gonna high-street.


----------



## felonius monk (Jul 12, 2022)

Leon was founded by Henry Dimbleby but was sold last year to the Issa brothers EG Group, which also owns Asda, thousands of petrol forecourts around Europe and the US and is the largest KFC franchisee in the UK. So, no longer a fast growing independent chain.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Leon was founded by Henry Dimbleby but was sold last year to the Issa brothers EG Group, which also owns Asda, thousands of petrol forecourts around Europe and the US and is the largest KFC franchisee in the UK. So, no longer a fast growing independent chain.


The mysteries of capitalism: 



> EG Group's acquisitions have been largely funded by debt, with a net debt of over £7.3 billion at the end of 2019


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 12, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Canova Hall is horrendous. walked in once, clocked the deafening noise even though it didn't seem that busy, walked out again. never been back.


Agreed. It is incredibly noisy.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 12, 2022)

editor said:


> The mysteries of capitalism:


It hardly matters about Henry Dimbleby's views on Brexit, since he sold Leon to EG group more than a year ago.

EG group is owned by brothers Mohsin and Zuber Issa, and is one of the largest private companies in the UK; it's rather interesting. I think it is a disaster waiting to happen, fuelled as it is by mountains of junk bonds. EG owns Asda (bought from Walmart for £6.8Bn), thousands of petrol stations, convenience stores and fast food outlets.

The brothers are backed by TDR, a private equity company in Mayfair, which uses pretty arcane financial engineering arrangements to juice returns. Neither the brothers nor TDR have any experience running a business as complex and large as Asda. Other straws in the wind: Deloitte resigned as EG's auditor after the Asda deal, because of concerns over its governance and internal control; delayed accounts; downgrading of debt by ratings agencies.

EG Group doesn't get much publicity, because as a private company it's of no interest to investors, and the Issa brothers are publicity-shy, running a tight-knit family business writ large.

The setup reminds me of the junk-fueled M&A boom of the 80s, and I suspect it will end in tears, in the same way.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 13, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Where is that ?


Webster’s
(apologies. Point already made. Note to self - read all responses first)


----------



## nagapie (Jul 14, 2022)

Where are the best pizzas these days (delivery)? I'm not a great pizza fan but my son is and it's his chice. The last time he directed me to Four Hundred Rabbits but I thought it was pretty average.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Where are the best pizzas these days (delivery)? I'm not a great pizza fan but my son is and it's his chice. The last time he directed me to Four Hundred Rabbits but I thought it was pretty average.


In my limited experience, delivered pizza always tastes miles worse than eating in the restaurant, but this lot are pretty good









						Pizza Brixton
					






					www.pizzabrixton.co.uk
				




I used to really like Mama Dough but the quality seemed to go down over time. Maybe it's picked up.


----------



## ash (Jul 14, 2022)

I find pizza’s a bit crap for delivery.  Pizza Brixton are ok.
Franco mancha I love eat in but it’s a soggy mess when it arrives. Berbere is pretty good depends if they deliver to you !


----------



## technical (Jul 15, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know, on the off chance, are there any pubs in Brixton that show the GAA? I'd like to watch the Derry match on Saturday early evening. Im thinking maybe the Alex by Clapham Common would be the closest bet?


Did you find anywhere in the end? Interested for future reference


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 15, 2022)

technical said:


> Did you find anywhere in the end? Interested for future reference


I went to the Blythe Hill Tavern on the Forest Hill/Catford borders, not particularly close to Brixton, but a fantastic pub with a dozen or so watching the match. 









						Oddly shaped London pub Blythe Hill Tavern so good it's now been protected
					

It's so popular it's also won several awards including 'best in London' and 'South East Pub of the Year'




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## TopCat (Jul 15, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went to the Blythe Hill Tavern on the Forest Hill/Catford borders, not particularly close to Brixton, but a fantastic pub with a dozen or so watching the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pub that.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2022)

The Albert had no beer at all on tap last night and it's unlikely to be on today and maybe not even tonight.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 15, 2022)

editor said:


> The Albert had no beer at all on tap last night and it's unlikely to be on today and maybe not even tonight.


Why?


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Why?


Something to do with the cellar registering a 34C heat so the beer was all coming out as froth.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2022)

editor said:


> The Albert had no beer at all on tap last night and it's unlikely to be on today and maybe not even tonight.


...has this situation been sorted out ?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2022)

Quick q: we're in Brixton this evening, how much chance is there that we can get a table at a restaurant around 5pm, or does everything get booked weeks in advance?


----------



## ash (Jul 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Quick q: we're in Brixton this evening, how much chance is there that we can get a table at a restaurant around 5pm, or does everything get booked weeks in advance?


You should be ok in the market.  Or go somewhere indoors as everyone will want to be outside.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Quick q: we're in Brixton this evening, how much chance is there that we can get a table at a restaurant around 5pm, or does everything get booked weeks in advance?


Won't be that busy at 5, especially with the fair on till 8.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2022)

Ended up in the Albert.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Ended up in the Albert.



....any beer* available on tap ?
( * see above )


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Ended up in the Albert.


I'll be there later (assuming there's beer there!).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....any beer* available on tap ?
> ( * see above )


Yes, all fixed now (sorry for late reply, been at a show).


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yes, all fixed now (sorry for late reply, been at a show).


I can confirm!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yes, all fixed now (sorry for late reply, been at a show).





editor said:


> I can confirm!



....thanks for replies guys, in fact working on a hunch I already knew the answer but appreciate you taking the time...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....thanks for replies guys, in fact working on a hunch I already knew the answer but appreciate you taking the time...


The Amstel was off though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2022)

editor said:


> The Amstel was off though.


...taking the piss 😡


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...taking the piss 😡


The price went from Amstel at £4.40 to £5 fucking 15 for Neck Oil FFS


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2022)

editor said:


> The price went from Amstel at £4.40 to £5 fucking 15 for Neck Oil FFS



....worth the extra imho, I only drink shandy in this heat anyway tbh.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 17, 2022)

editor said:


> The price went from Amstel at £4.40 to £5 fucking 15 for Neck Oil FFS


The breweries have all been putting up their prices recently.


----------



## naedru (Jul 17, 2022)

Nivag said:


> The breweries have all been putting up their prices recently.


Was talking to one of the owners of a Brixton Based brewery last night and he says that the local breweries are struggling a bit because Brixton Brewery are undercutting them on price. Only option is for them to increase the prices by 20-40p a pint to recoup the lost income….. but that fuels the debate about quantity vs price I suppose…..


----------



## DaphneM (Jul 17, 2022)

naedru said:


> Was talking to one of the owners of a Brixton Based brewery last night and he says that the local breweries are struggling a bit because Brixton Brewery are undercutting them on price. Only option is for them to increase the prices by 20-40p a pint to recoup the lost income….. but that fuels the debate about quantity vs price I suppose…..


If their problems are caused by being uncompetitive on price then it seems unlikely that raising the price more will help them tbh.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 17, 2022)

naedru said:


> Was talking to one of the owners of a Brixton Based brewery last night and he says that the local breweries are struggling a bit because Brixton Brewery are undercutting them on price. Only option is for them to increase the prices by 20-40p a pint to recoup the lost income….. but that fuels the debate about quantity vs price I suppose…..


Brixton Brewery has also started a big marketing campaign Brixton Brewery invites shoppers to 'get a taste of Brixton' with first major campaign


----------



## naedru (Jul 17, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> If their problems are caused by being uncompetitive on price then it seems unlikely that raising the price more will help them tbh.


I think the logic followed that most of the people who drink in the genuine microbreweries actually care about beer etc so would be willing to pay 20p more for a pint if it meant they stayed open. 

Its a tough call though but i dont think they can compete on price with Heineken


----------



## CH1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Went to a meeting in the White Horse last week Wednesday lunchtime.
St Austell was supposed to be on, but the barperson told me it was "resting"
So I elected to have a pint of Brixton Brewery Coldharbour Lager.
£6.85 - I nearly had a heart attack.
Good job their air conditioning was first rate - waiting for the ambulance would have been quite comfortable.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 20, 2022)

Important developments to report among the purveyors of Anglo-Indian saucy standards hereabouts. Dial-a-Curry on Half Moon Lane has sadly shut up shop. This meant a lightning pivot to Curry Paradise, which we’ve always found a bit meh and haven’t ordered from in perhaps five years. 

Our panel of reviewers noticed a marked improvement in presentation, freshness and quality. Plus a notable reduction in the amount of oil used, and a total absence in the veggie mains of the frozen chopped mix of sweetcorn, green beans and the like that they used to rely on. We will be going back - though will be ordering spicier dishes next time. It’s all still a bit cautious in the flavour department. 

The people there are as lovely as they’ve always been.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Important developments to report among the purveyors of Anglo-Indian saucy standards hereabouts. Dial-a-Curry on Half Moon Lane has sadly shut up shop. This meant a lightning pivot to Curry Paradise, which we’ve always found a bit meh and haven’t ordered from in perhaps five years.
> 
> Our panel of reviewers noticed a marked improvement in presentation, freshness and quality. Plus a notable reduction in the amount of oil used, and a total absence in the veggie mains of the frozen chopped mix of sweetcorn, green beans and the like that they used to rely on. We will be going back - though will be ordering spicier dishes next time. It’s all still a bit cautious in the flavour department.
> 
> The people there are as lovely as they’ve always been.


This is tragic news to be sure. For a long time my go to curry thanks to buscador . Although I confess to having drifted towards the Rajah Rowing Club of late, (which is just bloody lovely). And now I feel like it's my fault. 😧


----------



## ash (Jul 21, 2022)

Rushy said:


> This is tragic news to be sure. For a long time my go to curry thanks to buscador . Although I confess to having drifted towards the Rajah Rowing Club of late, (which is just bloody lovely). And now I feel like it's my fault. 😧


Just looked up RRC and it looks nice but about twice the price of dial a curry - what a loss!!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2022)

ash said:


> Just looked up RRC and it looks nice but about twice the price of dial a curry - what a loss!!


Very true. Main reason for me is that I love a lamb curry. And most take out lamb is a bit ... unpredictable. So I always go chicken or veg. RRC lamb is melt in the mouth amazing though. The spices are a lot more subtle. And none of the MSG mouth the next day. Extras like rice and breads are pricey. Mind you - portions are good. I always get a good lunch out of it the next day.


----------



## ash (Jul 21, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Very true. Main reason for me is that I love a lamb curry. And most take out lamb is a bit ... unpredictable. So I always go chicken or veg. RRC lamb is melt in the mouth amazing though. The spices are a lot more subtle. And none of the MSG mouth the next day. Extras like rice and breads are pricey. Mind you - portions are good. I always get a good lunch out of it the next day.


Yes I always over order for next day so maybe one order from RRC will match the DAC bill.
If you like a lamb curry my OH loves the one at the Indian YMCA apparently  it’s very tender   (I’m veggie so can’t testify).


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2022)

ash said:


> Yes I always over order for next day so maybe one order from RRC will match the DAC bill.
> If you like a lamb curry my OH loves the one at the Indian YMCA apparently  it’s very tender   (I’m veggie so can’t testify).


Where's that?


----------



## ash (Jul 21, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Where's that?


It’s in Fitzroy Square.  Canteen like place cheap but authentic food weekday lunchtime (we went weekend and it was totally different and not as good). The residents (mainly Indian students) eat there and lots of local workers and students in the know.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Went to a meeting in the White Horse last week Wednesday lunchtime.
> St Austell was supposed to be on, but the barperson told me it was "resting"
> So I elected to have a pint of Brixton Brewery Coldharbour Lager.
> £6.85 - I nearly had a heart attack.
> Good job their air conditioning was first rate - waiting for the ambulance would have been quite comfortable.


I'll never forgive that brewery for releasing Coldharbour Lager so soon after our Coldharbour Courage charity beer was released.

There had never been any beer named after Coldharbour Lane (AFAIK) until we launched ours and it had already enjoyed a decent amount of press and managed to raise a lot of money for the Soup Kitchen.

People quite naturally got very confused and were buying their beer thinking they were helping the community, while the Brixton Brewery was pocketing all the cash for themselves on their way to being scooped up by a billion dollar brewery multinational. But I guess that's what entrepreneurialism is all about...


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 21, 2022)

ash said:


> It’s in Fitzroy Square.  Canteen like place cheap but authentic food weekday lunchtime (we went weekend and it was totally different and not as good). The residents (mainly Indian students) eat there and lots of local workers and students in the know.


The Indian YMCA is definitely good. In a similar vein is The India Club on the Strand. But I think we're in different territory here. Places catering to Indians travelling away from home or to the settled communities of Tooting, Wembley, Southall and so on are as similar to a neighbourhood takeaway curry as Chicago deep dish pizza is to a margarita in Naples. They serve different audiences with different tastes.

Both can be great however. I've never bought into the idea that one is more authentic than the other. Culture isn't static, and the blurring of edges when different people meet is all to the good, in my view!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 21, 2022)

I noticed on Sunday that Dial-a-Curry appeared to be no more...i only had it once so will hardly miss it other than that i found it humorous in how basic the name was.



Rushy said:


> Very true. Main reason for me is that I love a lamb curry. And most take out lamb is a bit ... unpredictable. So I always go chicken or veg. RRC lamb is melt in the mouth amazing though. The spices are a lot more subtle. And none of the MSG mouth the next day. Extras like rice and breads are pricey. Mind you - portions are good. I always get a good lunch out of it the next day.



I too like lamb in my curry, and have considered using Rajah Rowing Club before, but i think i took a look at their prices and thought again. I tend to save money on rice by microwaving from a sachet, if its a good sachet there isn't much difference!

I would highly rate Curry Leaves on Falcon Road, Battersea, which delivers to Brixton. Its Nepalese but a high quality of curry for a very fair price.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2022)

Can you smell that? That's gentrification!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Can you smell that? That's gentrification!
> 
> View attachment 334031


What a load of twaddle! Whoever they paid to write that ought to have checked it before publication too, or is 'fing' a new bourgeois way to say 'find' now?


----------



## nick (Jul 23, 2022)

Gentrifiers would have spellchecked it - and picked up the missing apostrophe


----------



## alex_ (Jul 23, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> What a load of twaddle! Whoever they paid to write that ought to have checked it before publication too, or is 'fing' a new bourgeois way to say 'find' now?



Isn’t that just some Instagram bs - it’s not a post from the venue. 

Apparently it’s a Brixton based restaurant reviewer.

Who has likely been comp’ed a meal.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 23, 2022)

And it's in Blacker Dread's old shop.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 23, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Isn’t that just some Instagram bs - it’s not a post from the venue.
> 
> Apparently it’s a Brixton based restaurant reviewer.
> 
> Who has likely been comp’ed a meal.



I wonder why you’d say in your bio you only post positive reviews ?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2022)

alex_ said:


> I wonder why you’d say in your bio you only post positive reviews ?


Because you're a complete fucking fake.

(*edit for clarification: this is not aimed at alex_ !)


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Because you're a complete fucking fake.


....harsh.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....harsh.


A 'reviewer' that only gives positive reviews is not a reviewer. Especially on fucking Instagram. It's just another wannabe freeloading 'influencer.'


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2022)

editor said:


> A 'reviewer' that only gives positive reviews is not a reviewer. Especially on fucking Instagram. It's just another wannabe freeloading 'influencer.'



...I guess if one is a wannabe goping round slagging places off you ain’t gonna get far as an  influencer, as long as they are being sincere and telling their truth then theyre not hurting anyone as far as I can see.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...I guess if one is a wannabe goping round slagging places off you ain’t gonna get far as an  influencer, as long as they are being sincere and telling their truth then theyre not hurting anyone as far as I can see.


Forgive me if I have my doubts about the sincerity of an Instagram 'reviewer' promising only positive reviews in advance.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Forgive me if I have my doubts about the sincerity of an Instagram 'reviewer' promising only positive reviews in advance.



yep forgiven, you’re probs more aware of the nature of the beast than I am.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 23, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Went to a meeting in the White Horse last week Wednesday lunchtime.
> St Austell was supposed to be on, but the barperson told me it was "resting"
> So I elected to have a pint of Brixton Brewery Coldharbour Lager.
> £6.85 - I nearly had a heart attack.
> Good job their air conditioning was first rate - waiting for the ambulance would have been quite comfortable.


I was in here earlier, and to be honest it didn't seem too excessive. A pint of Heineken was £5.25, and I think an Amstel slightly under a fiver


----------



## alex_ (Jul 23, 2022)

editor said:


> A 'reviewer' that only gives positive reviews is not a reviewer. Especially on fucking Instagram. It's just another wannabe freeloading 'influencer.'



Yes the style is fucking awful.

I can’t believe anyone gives away freebies for such obvious essentially fake reviews.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was in here earlier, and to be honest it didn't seem too excessive. A pint of Heineken was £5.25, and I think an Amstel slightly under a fiver


Try the Cambria will you? Bet it's the same story there - both now Heineken pubs.
Your reaction to the price suggests you are not ur-Brixton.


----------



## DaphneM (Jul 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Try the Cambria will you? Bet it's the same story there - both now Heineken pubs.
> Your reaction to the price suggests you are not ur-Brixton


Ur-Brixton?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Try the Cambria will you? Bet it's the same story there - both now Heineken pubs.
> Your reaction to the price suggests you are not ur-Brixton.


I suspect The Cambria will be even more expensive, I've seen their food menu and it's all 'pan fried' and 'market sourced' utter bullshit, probably not a pub aimed towards drinkers so those spending £15 on a plate of fish and hips probably won't mind spending £6.30 on a pint of Moretti.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Ur-Brixton?


Meaning those who came before the house price crisis of 1985
see here for an academic view https://www.boleat.com/materials/the_1985_93_housing_market_in_the_uk_1994.pdf


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I suspect The Cambria will be even more expensive, I've seen their food menu and it's all 'pan fried' and 'market sourced' utter bullshit, probably not a pub aimed towards drinkers so those spending £15 on a plate of fish and hips probably won't mind spending £6.30 on a pint of Moretti.


I'm really glad it's open but it looks unlikely to be the kind of 'pub' I'd want to frequent.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2022)

Here's the poncy menu for the Bottle + Yup



They don't proof read their content either.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's the poncy menu for the Bottle + Yup
> 
> View attachment 334241
> 
> They don't proof read their content either.



ftfy......  ‘_poncey’ 😉_


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ftfy......  ‘_poncey’ 😉_


Ahem






__





						poncy - Wiktionary
					






					en.wiktionary.org
				









						PONCY (adjective) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary
					

Definition of PONCY (adjective): expensive, or of high quality; when a man behaves like a woman




					www.macmillandictionary.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Ahem



looks like it can be either, but maybe not a nice word to use in some respects...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's the poncy menu for the Bottle + Yup
> 
> View attachment 334241
> 
> They don't proof read their content either.


I assume that, the steak aside, these are all the ever fantastic value 'small plates'? And that one really ought to order at least 3 each in order to get the full 'experience'?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I assume that, the steak aside, these are all the ever fantastic value 'small plates'? And that one really ought to order at least 3 each in order to get the full 'experience'?


Even Tesco ready meals come as "side"s and "main"s these days.
I suppose if you go to Iceland you can have the same thing with poncy 3  3.5  4 pricing too.
If Iceland think THEIR customers don't understand pence, what does that say about most Brixton bars these days?


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Damn! I came in 1986.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2022)

happyshopper said:


> Damn! I came in 1986.


Well yes - if you'd come in 1982 for example you could have bought a 6 bedroom house in Saltoun Road for £25,000.
Mind you a salary of £10,000 pa to get the mortgage might have been an issue at that time.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 29, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Well yes - if you'd come in 1982 for example you could have bought a 6 bedroom house in Saltoun Road for £25,000.
> Mind you a salary of £10,000 pa to get the mortgage might have been an issue at that time.


I bought in 1984, very near Saltoun Road. Price: £42k. Salary: £13k. First time buyer. Getting a mortgage from the Nationwide was a doddle.

Now, houses on my street cost £1.5M. So you would need a salary of around £400k to do the same today, which is within top 0.1% of earners.

It's a bizarre state of affairs.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

Looks like the Albert is shut for the night


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2022)

Word is that the Albert manager has suddenly quit, and that's why it's been closed over the weekend,


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

So, the Albert is now back operating as usual with a temp manager until a full time female manager takes over in a month or two.

The previous manager left - and vacated the flat upstairs - almost overnight last week, leading to the pub being closed last Thurs/Fri. He didn't give any notice so it seems a highly unusual move. 

I hope the new manager can finally get this pub back to what it was because it's been shit for ages. It doesn't seem that hard a job to me: upgrade the shockingly shit PA and get in DJs/live acts that have some relevance to the clientele and don't lead to an empty dancefloor.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 1, 2022)

I think more is needed than giving you DJ work. 

It could _also_ do with: Cushioned seating, get rid of all the graffiti, serve decent food. At least one decent real ale. A happy hour every day. Bring back three shots for a fiver.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I think more is needed than giving you DJ work.
> 
> It could _also_ do with: Cushioned seating, get rid of all the graffiti, serve decent food. At least one decent real ale. A happy hour every day. Bring back three shots for a fiver.


Truth is, I've had no interest in playing there for some time now, but some of the DJs they had were actively clearing the place out or creating bad vibes.

Playing_ really_ loud drum and bass to a totally empty dancefloor should tell the DJ to change the fucking music.

 I've been there some nights when the few people remaining had all positioned themselves as far away as possible near the back garden door just so they hear each other speak.

 And piping the music into the back garden was a shit move too, leaving you nowhere to go to escape the shit music.

But the style of music can really alter the vibe of a place, and turn it from fun and welcoming into something that's unappealing. 

I do know how to put on hugely popular nights there, but I've no interest in going back while that fucking ridiculous DJ booth is still taking up a ton of floorspace and the PA system sounds like a sack of shit.

But yes, the shit graffiti should go and even basic heated up snacks would be better than no food at all. I'd love the three shots for a fiver deal to come back too, but I don't think that's ever going to happen, sadly.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2022)

Weds night: Prince Albert suddenly becomes cash only
Thurs night: completely closed again, no reason given


----------



## CH1 (Aug 12, 2022)

Has Max Cafe the Portuguese place in Brixton Station Road closed down? I couldn't see it yesterday. No sign board, nothing.


----------



## DaphneM (Aug 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Has Max Cafe the Portuguese place in Brixton Station Road closed down? I couldn't see it yesterday. No sign board, nothing.


they are on holiday, there is a notice up


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 13, 2022)

Weird experience yesterday at the grosvenor when I popped in for a couple of scoops at the end of a long hot day
only to be told the entire pub was shut for a private function, balloons were in evidence....
I get why a pub might do this at a quiet time of the year guaranteeing a minimum bar take of £2k over the bar
but also a bit miffed that money talks and can make a *public *house into a exclusive space....shame the new version doesn’t still have a function room and hopefully it don’t become a regular thing.

crown and anchor was heaving outside and noisy so it was the offfy for me 😟


----------



## TopCat (Aug 17, 2022)

The Alberts new manager bans bringing food in. Not that they are serving food. New policy, no food, no weed, no hospitality. Fab.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

TopCat said:


> The Alberts new manager bans bringing food in. Not that they are serving food. New policy, no food, no weed, no hospitality. Fab.


You can't blame a pub for having an official 'no weed' policy unless you really want the place to be shut down permanently.

But on every score the manager is, apparently an out-of-town disaster. But at least he's only temporary.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

Since when did the Craft Beer Co - who already lay siege to a large chunk of Beehive Place - get permission to literally fence off a big chunk of the pavement on Station Road?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2022)

editor said:


> You can't blame a pub for having an official 'no weed' policy unless you really want the place to be shut down permanently.
> 
> But on every score the manager is, apparently an out-of-town disaster. But at least he's only temporary.


Do you think Greene King know how to run pubs though? Not wishing to be disloyal (as like them I hail from Bury St Edmunds) BUT it seems to me they have built up a huge portfolio of pubs of a wide variety of types, without the management depth to cope with this.

I've been in the Florence for example, and despite Greene King having built its original reputation as a real ale brewer, all ales were OFF.  I don't care for the Albert personally, but I have noted several refits and constantly changing managers and staff. The only thing that seems to stay the same at the Albert in recent years is customer dissatisfaction.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2022)

editor said:


> Since when did the Craft Beer Co - who already lay siege to a large chunk of Beehive Place - get permission to literally fence off a big chunk of the pavement on Station Road?
> 
> View attachment 338189


@Ealth and safety innit? Don't want the customers being mown down by the odd vehicle driven by a young person with acute walking disorder do we?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Do you think Greene King know how to run pubs though? Not wishing to be disloyal (as like them I hail from Bury St Edmunds) BUT it seems to me they have built up a huge portfolio of pubs of a wide variety of types, without the management depth to cope with this.
> 
> I've been in the Florence for example, and despite Greene King having built its original reputation as a real ale brewer, all ales were OFF.  I don't care for the Albert personally, but I have noted several refits and constantly changing managers and staff. The only thing that seems to stay the same at the Albert in recent years is customer dissatisfaction.


The Albert has, at times, been the greatest pub in Brixton and still has the potential to be a great boozer again. Sadly that ambition has been thwarted by disinterested/clueless/terminally distracted managers over recent years. But there's still hope.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

It's getting harder to remember the days when there used to a 30m queue up Coldharbour Lane outside the Dogstar every weekend.

Most times I go past at night there's barely anyone in there (if the place hasn't closed early) and they keep booking the same DJs who clearly don't bring any crowd with them at all. 

And to make things worse, they regularly upload videos on Instagram showing them playing to a near empty dancefloor.   

Here's how it looked around 1.45am last night.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

This was pretty good last night















						In photos: Thursday night live music at the Whiskey Tumbler, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

Things were pretty lively last night at the Whiskey Tumbler on Coldharbour Lane, with people singing along to live music from acoustic duo Molly’s Chambers.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 19, 2022)

editor said:


> It's getting harder to remember the days when there used to a 30m queue up Coldharbour Lane outside the Dogstar every weekend.
> 
> Most times I go past at night there's barely anyone in there (if the place hasn't closed early) and they keep booking the same DJs who clearly don't bring any crowd with them at all.
> 
> ...



....are you sure about the time ? 
it looks like daylight outside.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....are you sure about the time ?
> it looks like daylight outside.


I'm absolutely sure about the time! The light comes from the street lights outside (and my phone which does clever light gathering stuff).
Taking away the curtains inside was a terrible idea for the vibe...

This was taken ten mins before and looks equally bright!


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 19, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm absolutely sure about the time! The light comes from the street lights outside (and my phone which does clever light gathering stuff).
> Taking away the curtains inside was a terrible idea for the vibe...
> 
> This was taken ten mins before and looks equally bright!
> ...


that’s some mad technology.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

If anyone fancies a pint in the Albert tonight - forget it.
It's not opening. Again.

(This time it's due to transport problems for the long-distant temp manager)


----------



## DaphneM (Aug 19, 2022)

So the ritzy is filing for bankruptcy…


----------



## Winot (Aug 20, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> So the ritzy is filing for bankruptcy…


Cineworld. Will be interesting to see if Picturehouse is insulated.


----------



## felonius monk (Aug 20, 2022)

Winot said:


> Cineworld. Will be interesting to see if Picturehouse is insulated.


It'll be an asset for sale as it's wholly owned. I think it would be an attractive proposition in it own right as a group of upmarket cinemas. From a consumer perspective you'd like to see them made available on an individual basis so communities or staff could put in a bid, but more likely the Picturehouse chain will be sold as a going concern. Picturehouse Cinemas made a massive loss in 2020 which was the last year filed but was profitable in 2019 (£1.9m operating profit on revenues of £38.1m)


----------



## DaphneM (Aug 20, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> It'll be an asset for sale as it's wholly owned. I think it would be an attractive proposition in it own right as a group of upmarket cinemas. From a consumer perspective you'd like to see them made available on an individual basis so communities or staff could put in a bid, but more likely the Picturehouse chain will be sold as a going concern. Picturehouse Cinemas made a massive loss in 2020 which was the last year filed but was profitable in 2019 (£1.9m operating profit on revenues of £38.1m)


More likely to be absorbed into another big cinema chain that’s actually making money I would think?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> More likely to be absorbed into another big cinema chain that’s actually making money I would think?


That's what the Monopolies and Mergers Commission is supposed to prevent!


----------



## TopCat (Aug 20, 2022)

.


----------



## felonius monk (Aug 20, 2022)

CH1 said:


> That's what the Monopolies and Mergers Commission is supposed to prevent!


The Competition and Markets Authority (as the MMC is now) didn't look at the deal when Cineworld bought Picturehouse in 2012. They might if one of the two other major chains (Odeon (owned by AMC) or Vue shows interest. Even so it might just go through if a few cinemas had to be divested to satisfy local competition concerns. If a smaller chain like Curzon or Everyman got involved (and they would seem more suited) then I can't see an issue. The short term concern is for the employees while restructuring goes on.


----------



## albertlover (Aug 20, 2022)

editor said:


> If anyone fancies a pint in the Albert tonight - forget it.
> It's not opening. Again.
> 
> (This time it's due to transport problems for the long-distant temp manager)



Know if it’s open again today?


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2022)

albertlover said:


> Know if it’s open again today?


It should but it wasn't at 3pm. Let me text one of the bar staff.


----------



## albertlover (Aug 20, 2022)

editor said:


> It should but it wasn't at 3pm. Let me text one of the bar staff.


Thanks mate


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2022)

albertlover said:


> Thanks mate


Definitely open by 7pm, hopefully shutting 'some time after midnight.'


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 20, 2022)

Walked through Loughborough Junction earlier and saw a new bar/craft beer shop opened down that ally with the climbing wall. Popped in for a quick drink. Turns out they've been open for 3 months.

Think they're Australians


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2022)

Albert stopped serving at 10 fucking 45 last night.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2022)

Brixton's smelliest toilets at the Prince Albert.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 27, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Walked through Loughborough Junction earlier and saw a new bar/craft beer shop opened down that ally with the climbing wall. Popped in for a quick drink. Turns out they've been open for 3 months.
> 
> Think they're Australians



What’s it called ?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> What’s it called ?


Craft Metropolis apparently (71 photos) Craft Metropolis - Brixton · Arch 263, 241 Coldharbour Ln, London SW9 8RR

Can't see any handpumps!


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Craft Metropolis apparently (71 photos) Craft Metropolis - Brixton · Arch 263, 241 Coldharbour Ln, London SW9 8RR
> 
> Can't see any handpumps!



That's the one


----------



## alex_ (Aug 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Craft Metropolis apparently (71 photos) Craft Metropolis - Brixton · Arch 263, 241 Coldharbour Ln, London SW9 8RR
> 
> Can't see any handpumps!



I went a couple of months ago, all the draft was sour beer !

Vault city pop up iirc


----------



## CH1 (Aug 27, 2022)

alex_ said:


> I went a couple of months ago, all the draft was sour beer !
> 
> Vault city pop up iirc


Maybe I will pay a visit. If it looks good it would be a possible for South London drinks.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 28, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 339839
> 
> Brixton's smelliest toilets at the Prince Albert.


Glad to see they are back to their former glory. Have they sorted out the floor which nearer the garden door resembles 2 tectonic plates grinding against each other?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2022)

The bloody Prince Albert is closed all day today


----------



## TopCat (Sep 7, 2022)

editor said:


> The bloody Prince Albert is closed all day today


I went to the Trinity. So clean, cushions, a big welcome. Such a contrast.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2022)

Fucking Albert is shut now. It's gone beyond a joke.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2022)

Vegans look away now, because I have Bacon News. The Sainsbury's by the tube has been slightly enlarged and now stocks more things, including No Cancer Bacon! Great for me, and I hope for others. Nitrites in processed meat are apparently a substantial cancer risk. There is just one factory, Finnebrogue, making nitrite-free bacon. In Sainsbury's it's branded as Next https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui...aked-bacon-6-unsmoked-back-bacon-rashers-200g

There's also M&S own brand no cancer bacon, made by Finnebrogue, but the Brixton branch has given up on stocking it.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Vegans look away now, because I have Bacon News. The Sainsbury's by the tube has been slightly enlarged and now stocks more things, including No Cancer Bacon! Great for me, and I hope for others. Nitrites in processed meat are apparently a substantial cancer risk. There is just one factory, Finnebrogue, making nitrite-free bacon. In Sainsbury's it's branded as Next https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui...aked-bacon-6-unsmoked-back-bacon-rashers-200g
> 
> There's also M&S own brand no cancer bacon, made by Finnebrogue, but the Brixton branch has given up on stocking it.


Remarkable that Cancer Bacon can still be sold, when you think about it!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Remarkable that Cancer Bacon can still be sold, when you think about it!


I know. I'm afraid I caused a bit of a scene in M&S when they stopped selling it. I asked them to save their customers' lives by putting up a Cancer Bacon sign. 

The nitrite-free stuff costs about 25% more. The only place in Brixton selling it is next to the tube, which I think is an interesting gentrification wrinkle. The busy commuters with big food budgets are the target group for healthy meat. Other newly stocked products in the enlarged Sainsburys include high priced gluten-free breads etc.

There's not much nitrite-free processed meat available. Parma ham is one of the few widespread ones. It can't say Parma on the packet if it has nitrites in it. Thank you Italy for your defence of Parma ham.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Odd experience in the Beehive tonight.
Fell asleep during Newsnight - until the item about Ethereum doing "The Merge" to consume 99% less electricity, which moved me to go to the Beehive at 11.15 pm,
Several of my mates were there - but I ended up being confronted by a 64 year old from Blackburn who claimed to know Jack Straw and to have worked in foundries in Clitheroe making grates for coal fires - in between Borstal and prison.
He asked me what an "instrumentation engineer" was. Apparently he met one in a pub once and clearly thought instrumentation didn't measure up to to heat of the furnace. But I admired his loyalty to the North West.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 16, 2022)

I was out in Brixton last night for the first time in a while, nipped in the Albert which had a disinterested bouncer at the door with no more than a dozen people in the pub, so didnt even bother staying for a drink. Market House looked empty too- perhaps people still think its an expensive Indian restaurant. I ended up in The Effra Hall, which was much busier, although curiously most people in there were quite well spoken, the kind of home counties accent synonymous with the bars and pubs of Clapham. The jazz was good and Dermot O'Leary was drinking there with friends, i said hello and he seemed like a pleasant enough person.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

The Albert has been shutting at 10pm in the week. It's almost like they want the pub to fail. 
If someone would like to give me the money, I'll buy the place and make it a huge fucking success. It's not a hard thing to do.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was out in Brixton last night for the first time in a while, nipped in the Albert which had a disinterested bouncer at the door with no more than a dozen people in the pub, so didnt even bother staying for a drink. Market House looked empty too- perhaps people still think its an expensive Indian restaurant. I ended up in The Effra Hall, which was much busier, although curiously most people in there were quite well spoken, the kind of home counties accent synonymous with the bars and pubs of Clapham. The jazz was good and Dermot O'Leary was drinking there with friends, i said hello and he seemed like a pleasant enough person.


I met a friend in the Effra Social - which was pretty busy although the live act wasn't keeping folks interested - and then over to Hoots which was lively. Open till 2am too.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Sep 16, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was out in Brixton last night for the first time in a while, nipped in the Albert which had a disinterested bouncer at the door with no more than a dozen people in the pub, so didnt even bother staying for a drink. Market House looked empty too- perhaps people still think its an expensive Indian restaurant. I ended up in The Effra Hall, which was much busier, although curiously most people in there were quite well spoken, the kind of home counties accent synonymous with the bars and pubs of Clapham. The jazz was good and Dermot O'Leary was drinking there with friends, i said hello and he seemed like a pleasant enough person.


Nothing curious about it - the shires set are here to have their 5 years of fun - before moving to Norfolk to breed.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

"Close" being anytime from 9.30pm, I'd guess.


----------



## GOP (Sep 18, 2022)

Any nights taking place in Brixton this evening?


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2022)

GOP said:


> Any nights taking place in Brixton this evening?


Had I seen this (sorry!) I would have suggested Hootananny or possibly the Effra Hall Tavern.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2022)

There has been a permanent appointment to Manager at the Albert. She will be fab and hopefully get the place back on it's feet.


----------



## dbs1fan (Sep 25, 2022)

TopCat said:


> There has been a permanent appointment to Manager at the Albert. She will be fab and hopefully get the place back on it's feet.


Sounds very hopeful. Do you know her track record?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2022)

dbs1fan said:


> Sounds very hopeful. Do you know her track record?


Yeah. Was a previous staff member. Worked lots of bush places.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 26, 2022)

The current temp manager (Chris) is fucking off soon, another temp (Grace?) is coming for a little bit then Moka is back.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2022)

Boozy Brixton Village says hi to Brixton Kraft Coming soon: Brixton Kraft Beer and Cocktails at Brixton Village


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2022)

TopCat said:


> There has been a permanent appointment to Manager at the Albert. She will be fab and hopefully get the place back on it's feet.


I wouldn't raise your hopes on being able to smoke weed in the garden though. Fucking ridiculous and selfish that some people expect to be able to do so anyway.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 28, 2022)

editor said:


> Boozy Brixton Village says hi to Brixton Kraft Coming soon: Brixton Kraft Beer and Cocktails at Brixton Village



They make good beer


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 28, 2022)

The Albert are suggesting on Facebook that from next week they will be serving burgers and steaks


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 28, 2022)

Or actually, maybe kebab skewers?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Albert are suggesting on Facebook that from next week they will be serving burgers and steaks


That page just churns out nonsense from head office.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 28, 2022)

editor said:


> That page just churns out nonsense from head office.


I thought it was a bit odd.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 344894


Surprised he's bigging up Soho House



He's now 'seriously considering' this DnB bar:


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 28, 2022)

editor said:


> Surprised he's bigging up Soho House


...why ? he's promoting his event.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...why ? he's promoting his event.


It's just a shithouse venue.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 29, 2022)

Strange idea.


cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 344894


I'm intrigued but mostly confused about this, and I expect he has a lot to think about in Greece. Will it just be a bar that on later on in the week has DnB nights, a bit like The Jamm and Plan B used to do? I wonder if it will serve up 'Hospitality hotdogs', 'Danny Byrd-gers' and 'Metalheadz milkshakes' in the day time, to cover the inevitable huge overheads of running a bar in Brixton in 2022?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 29, 2022)

editor said:


> I wouldn't raise your hopes on being able to smoke weed in the garden though. Fucking ridiculous and selfish that some people expect to be able to do so anyway.


What about sniffing meph behind the decks?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2022)

TopCat said:


> What about sniffing meph behind the decks?



People take drugs discretely in pubs all over the country - with toilets usually being the preferred option -but expecting to be able to openly smoke an illegal drug in a pub's garden - and posting about it on social media -  is utterly selfish and likely to lead to the pub being closed down for everyone. It's about showing respect to the landlord.

PS I haven't DJd the Albert for fucking years if that was your Big Killer Point.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 29, 2022)

editor said:


> It's just a shithouse venue.



yeah, not my kind of place either, but is it unusual for dj/promoters to use iffy venues when good ones are in short supply.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 29, 2022)

I didn't realise that Soho House had already opened in Brixton - Soho Studio on Brighton Terrace. Although it was a Dirty Burger beforehand so perhaps not so surprising.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 29, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I didn't realise that Soho House had already opened in Brixton - Soho Studio on Brighton Terrace. Although it was a Dirty Burger beforehand so perhaps not so surprising.



Dirty Burger shut down a while ago too, if I remember rightly. Maybe 207 or 2018


----------



## Rushy (Sep 29, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Maybe 207 ...


AD or BC?


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2022)

The short-lived cocktail bar that was there was actually pretty good.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 29, 2022)

Winot said:


> The short-lived cocktail bar that was there was actually pretty good.


It was sadly compromised by the pervasive odour of sewage though.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 2, 2022)

The Laundry got a stonking review 









						Five Reasons Why You Should Bag A Brilliant Sunday Roast At This Brixton Bistro • The Laundry
					

The Laundry bar-bistro in Brixton makes Sunday boujie, with cracking cocktails, prettily presented roast dinners, and friendly service.




					secretldn.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 2, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> The Laundry got a stonking review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would expect it to be stonking for £25 a pop for a beef roast dinner. And that before adding any fancy cocktails that are probably at least a tenner each.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> The Laundry got a stonking review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reads like a paid advertorial or they've offered to do the website staff a deal on their Xmas party....


----------



## alex_ (Oct 2, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Reads like a paid advertorial or they've offered to do the website staff a deal on their Xmas party....



I came here to say this, 100% comp’ed meal.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 2, 2022)

alex_ said:


> I came here to say this, 100% comp’ed meal.


The publisher, Secret Media Network, describes itself as a social media channel. They don't publish their editorial policy. If you want to know what it is, you're supposed to email Fever, the parent company.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 3, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The publisher, Secret Media Network, describes itself as a social media channel. They don't publish their editorial policy. If you want to know what it is, you're supposed to email Fever, the parent company.



From the gushing reviews - i think the policy is clear !


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Oct 3, 2022)

“Boujie”? Fuck them.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Oct 3, 2022)

Landfill content


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2022)

Here's the current list of fantasy times that the Albert is supposed to be open. They'd stopped serving at 10.45 last night. 


*Monday*
12:00pm - 11:00pm (non existent) Kitchen closed
*Tuesday*
12:00pm - 11:00pm Kitchen closed
*Wednesday*
12:00pm - Midnight Kitchen closed
*Thursday*
12:00pm - Midnight Kitchen closed
*Friday*
12:00pm - 1:00am Kitchen closed
*Saturday*
12:00pm - 1:00am Kitchen closed
*Sunday*
12:00pm - 11:00pm Kitchen closed









						Prince Albert pub in Brixton
					

Make sure your time is well spent, with us, with great food & drink at the Prince Albert




					www.greeneking-pubs.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Oct 8, 2022)

Zero tolerance of customers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's the current list of fantasy times that the Albert is supposed to be open. They'd stopped serving at 10.45 last night.
> 
> 
> *Monday*
> ...


I've never known a pub stop serving before time, unless there was an obvious reason like at the battle of Holloway Road. Maybe they're trying to send some of their clientele a message


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Or actually, maybe kebab skewers? View attachment 344852


Onion rings and kebabs is a combination I'd have liked to hear Badgers' opinion on


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2022)

Is it poetic justice that the Beehive is rendered unuseable tonight by hoards of leather-clad Morrisey fans from the Brixton Academy, who I assume "prefer their own race" as per their icon?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 17, 2022)

I know it's not happening in Brixton, but I wasn't sure where else to put this.
My lovely friend JoJo (she of Cook to Care) is organising a supper club on 10th November in E8, with the support of Chis Kaba's family, all proceeds go his partner and baby. Tickets £55 including two drinks and a 3 course plant based feast influenced by JoJo's Iranian and Greek roots. 








						Cook to Care for Chris Kaba Supper Club
					

Justice for Chris Kaba Supper Club - Community for the Community.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2022)

Hoots was packed on Saturday, as was the Effra 















						In photos: Brixton Hootananny dancefloor, 2am Sunday morning, 16th October.
					

Brixton Hootananny continues to pack them in over the weekend, with a rammed dancefloor and busy outdoor space till 3am. We stumbled in after DJing the Effra Social and we took these photos around …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				














						In photos: Brixton MegaPop Party packs out the Effra Social, Sat 15th Oct 2022
					

Brixton Buzz brought the MegaPop party to Brixton on Saturday, spinning the big pop songs to a lively crowd. Here’s some photos grabbed from the DJ booth: we’ll be back for a huge Hallo…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## coldwaterswim (Nov 16, 2022)

Not my cup of tea but in case anyone is interested 









						Loki, a new nightclub, is opening in Brixton with £1 tickets
					

It's taken over the old East Brixton train station



					www.timeout.com


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2022)

coldwaterswim said:


> Not my cup of tea but in case anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whar is the demogrpahic? Like is it the new Substation South?
I think we might benefit from some photos of their "night"s.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2022)

coldwaterswim said:


> Not my cup of tea but in case anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheap entry prices. I wonder how much the drinks are.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2022)

* Tomorroow....free beer in brixton village *


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 16, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> * Tomorroow....free beer in brixton village *


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

The Albert was wonderful last night (and Onket was there on Monday night too!)


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> The Albert was wonderful last night (and Onket was there on Monday night too!)


Carols around the Xmas tree?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Carols around the Xmas tree?


It wasn't carols but it certainly felt a bit Christmassy (in a non commercial, all ages, local pub kind of way).


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 20, 2022)

I went to 'Loki' on Friday. Nice little club and not bad house/techno music. Security and staff very friendly, there was no airport search and things were generally relaxed. Its got potential. 

Not many people there though, but not surprising that it had just opened and had DJ's id never heard of playing.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went to 'Loki' on Friday. Nice little club and not bad house/techno music. Security and staff very friendly, there was no airport search and things were generally relaxed. Its got potential.
> 
> Not many people there though, but not surprising that it had just opened and had DJ's id never heard of playing.


They seem to be intentionally keeping things very low key too.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 20, 2022)

editor said:


> They seem to be intentionally keeping things very low key too.


What's the benefit of that?


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2022)

nagapie said:


> What's the benefit of that?


Maybe they want it to grow organically by word of mouth rather than hyping it up to the max from the very start.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 20, 2022)

editor said:


> Maybe they want it to grow organically by word of mouth rather than hyping it up to the max from the very start.


Just thought that might be dicey if they want to be financially viable.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

So I went along to Beetle Juice. I don't really know an awful lot about cocktails but they seemed tasty enough and my friend - who knows about these things -  was full of praise.

Staff were friendly although it can get a bit nippy so close to the Pope's Road entrance.













						Photo review: cocktails at Beetle Juice, Brixton Village
					

We’ve got to admit we’re really not cocktail bar types here at Brixton Buzz, but when Beetle Juice invited us down for some free booze, how could we resist? And we’re glad that we…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2022)

editor said:


> So I went along to Beetle Juice. I don't really know an awful lot about cocktails but they seemed tasty enough and my friend - who knows about these things -  was full of praise.
> 
> Staff were friendly although it can get a bit nippy so close to the Pope's Road entrance.
> 
> ...




....
think you may have put the wrong link up 🧐


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....
> think you may have put the wrong link up 🧐


Thanks for the heads-up. It's here: Photo review: cocktails at Beetle Juice, Brixton Village


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 23, 2022)

Where might have a bit of atmosphere for the football at this time of day? The Marquis of Lorne is sadly empty


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Where might have a bit of atmosphere for the football at this time of day? The Marquis of Lorne is sadly empty


Albert/Effra Social/Duke of Edinburgh/Effra Hall Tavern might be worth a shot


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 9, 2022)

With Canopy Brewery closing down we're also losing the Sympathetic Ear in Tulse Hill as they're linked.

It's shutting next Friday according to the staff.

Which means that there's no bars or pubs left in what was the old Tulse Hill ward. Well except that tapas bar at the crypt. But that's more of a restaurant.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 9, 2022)

That’s a shame.


----------



## Jesterburger (Dec 9, 2022)

Lambeth allegedly has the second cheapest beer in London*









						Revealed: London’s priciest (and cheapest) places to buy a pint
					

The average pint costs up to twice as much depending on which London borough you’re buying it in




					www.standard.co.uk
				




(*if you're drinking in a pub owned by Spoons, Greene King, Stonegate, or Mitchells and Butlers)


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2022)

We broke the house record at the Effra Social on Saturday - I thought I'd be in for a rough ride coming straight on after England's defeat but a few jaunty songs and they were off!


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2022)

In other news, Brixton Bid paid me do a DJ set at the Prince Albert (I've still no idea why!) but it turned out to be quite lively. I'm personally investing in some PA gear to bring the sound up to scratch and I'm cautiously optimistic that better times are ahead for this splendid old boozer.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 16, 2022)

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2022)

Had lunch at the relocated Rancho de Lalo behind the Town Hall today. Love the venue, staff were ace and the food was very tasty. It seemed quite pricey with generous mains £16-20 (I seem to recall that from before the move too). The day's specials are good value at about £9.50 for a big main but they were a tad fishy for me today.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 18, 2022)

Various people have said today that the White Horse has purchased the Elm Park Tavern and plan to reopen in mid January


----------



## Jesterburger (Dec 19, 2022)

Yep that's correct - was in the White Horse last night for the football and asked the manager to confirm. Very excited.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2022)

Who knew that the Laundry - with its £25 mains and £84 bottles of champagne -was a 'hub for locals'?



> Laundry has become a hub for locals—friends are catching up over a cuppa, a woman and her laptop are making me envious about her Work From Laundry situation, and Brown tells me their patio is always packed with al fresco diners on warmer days. The simple but creative menu at The Laundry wowed me so much so that I’ve now booked their gorgeous private dining room downstairs for my birthday dinner. Their all-day menu includes seasonal dishes like roasted squash with whipped stilton, caramelised spicy walnuts, and lamb’s lettuce; a Winter vegetable stew with rouille sauce; and Brown’s current favourite, duck confit, with olive relish, sauce verde, and Paris mash.











						Our Lifestyle Expert reviews The Laundry's Brunch Menu
					

"We’re sitting at a sunlit table at The Laundry, named so because it’s housed in an Edwardian building that used to be, you guessed it, a laundry. Though trends may change, the exposed brick walls, distressed plaster, and muted colour scheme that the restaurant plays with are all still easy on...




					thesybarite.co
				






> _King Edward VII (1901–1910), himself inspired by the fine dining etiquette of France known as “à la russe", adopted a sequential style of service for his festive banquets, with dishes being served one after the other rather than laid on all at once in a flamboyant display as had been the previous tradition.  The all-day menu for The Laundry offers a concise menu designed to appease every palate._


----------



## alex_ (Dec 19, 2022)

editor said:


> Who knew that the Laundry - with its £25 mains and £84 bottles of champagne -was a 'hub for locals'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another bought review, not a negative word in there.

I assume this kind of bullshit games algorithms.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 19, 2022)

Jesterburger said:


> Yep that's correct - was in the White Horse last night for the football and asked the manager to confirm. Very excited.



Good to see it confirmed.

Hopefully that will help with staffing issues too, having two locations close by


----------



## technical (Dec 21, 2022)

There was work going on this afternoon at the EPT - door was open so I asked the bloke inside when it would open and got same reply (mid to late January reopening)


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 23, 2022)

just checking pub opening hours and both grosvenor and crown and anchor are shut christmas eve
crown and anchor is open christmas day lunch closing 2ish, no food, then its shut until midweek
grosvenor reopens boxing day....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 28, 2022)

I tend to avoid it, as it is a Youngs, but are there any pints of lager around the £5 mark in The Trinity? Or is it all £6.50 craft nonsense?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> just checking pub opening hours and both grosvenor and crown and anchor are shut christmas eve
> crown and anchor is open christmas day lunch closing 2ish, no food, then its shut until midweek
> grosvenor reopens boxing day....


Dogstar can barely be arsed to open, as is the norm these days


----------



## Winot (Dec 29, 2022)

Franco Manca was in meltdown tonight - only two serving staff and the ordering system was down.

The waiter oscillated between blasé (trying to remember order without writing it down) and apologetic. Feel sorry for under-resourced staff but really he wasn’t helping himself.

A rare occasion on which I would have refused to pay service charge but he comped a beer so we left it at that.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jan 1, 2023)

Lazy post here but what’s a good place to get settled down for a full day’s laptop work nowadays in Brixton? I’m assuming coffee shop hence asking here. I’d have headed to Costa in the past but I  see it’s closed after a returning after so long

The kind of place where you can go to the toilet for a good five minute doomscroll without worry for your stuff

Ideally decent prices on food and drinks to boot


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 2, 2023)

Caya on Cold harbour Lane has a big room outback for WFH. Not sure how safe it is but would presume reasonably so since it is quite popular with wfh


----------



## northeast (Jan 2, 2023)

£5 pizza at Franco manca if anyone fancies it






						Franco Manca | Sourdough Pizza | January Five Pound Pizzas
					






					www.francomanca.co.uk


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 2, 2023)

northeast said:


> £5 pizza at Franco manca if anyone fancies it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’ve probably had to reduce the price on account of it not being as good as it used to be.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2023)

Here's one for you meat gluttons



> Renowned for their legendary wings, The Blues Kitchen will be eliminating all January blues by hosting 90-minutes of Bottomless Chicken Wings every Sunday throughout January, from 12pm - 6pm.
> 
> For five weeks, from New Year’s Day up until Sunday the 29th of January, guests can feast on the bottomless wings for only £12 per person or £20 for two people at The Blues Kitchen’s London venues in Camden, Shoreditch and Brixton.


----------



## editor (Saturday at 12:09 PM)

I popped into the Dogstar last night and it's still utterly rubbish.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Saturday at 1:16 PM)

Why did it go from queies round the block for hours, to empty? What was the phenomena that turned it from okayish Saturday night venue, to the most popular place in Brixton and then to empty within a couple of years?


----------



## editor (Saturday at 4:59 PM)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Why did it go from queies round the block for hours, to empty? What was the phenomena that turned it from okayish Saturday night venue, to the most popular place in Brixton and then to empty within a couple of years?


The GM that had made the place so successful left and from then on in it was a slow slide downhill all the way thanks to bad management at the top and an _endless_ succession of new managers, none of whom lasted very long. 

It's in a great location but they keep on fucking it up - during lockdown they disastrously decided to turn it back into a traditional pub (why?) and ripped out the DJ booth in the main room, only to be compelled to put a shittier one back. 

They also fucked up the ballroom and rendered it unusable for over a year so I was unable to do my Bowie charity night. 

But it's really not that hard to fix. Get in some stable management, book some decent DJs/promoters, put in the work and pay what's necessary and the place could easily bounce back. Oh and change the growling bouncers on the door too.

Here's how my last night in Sept 2021 looked - despite Covid still lingering. And they very nearly fucked this up too (but that's another story).















						In photos: Queen Bitch pop party at the Brixton Dogstar, 11th Sept 2021
					

We were back at the Dogstar last night for another pop-tastic Queen Bitch club night. We had an amazing crowd in all night – here’s the view from the DJ booth:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## spitfire (Saturday at 5:17 PM)

And this is how it looked in 2001


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Saturday at 10:06 PM)

Last time I went to the Dogstar on a weekend night was just pre covid (I think), they had booked Fabio and Grooverider and the place was completely empty, they would have lost a lot of money that night. Surely its more than management changes and a DJ booth alteration that have put off the hundreds of punters when it used to be packed to the rafters?


----------



## editor (Saturday at 10:32 PM)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Last time I went to the Dogstar on a weekend night was just pre covid (I think), they had booked Fabio and Grooverider and the place was completely empty, they would have lost a lot of money that night. Surely its more than management changes and a DJ booth alteration that have put off the hundreds of punters when it used to be packed to the rafters?


The place was already fucked before they shunted the DJ booth around. Their promotion has been awful for years - when I did the Bowie night there - selling 250 tickets in the beginning of January - they refused (or were too shit) to promote it on their social media channels despite multiple requests and the fact I'm going to pack the place out.

Although they did manage it the day after, showing my busy crowd with the caption, "we're keeping the Bowie vibes going tonight." The fucking useless wankers. 

And it really isn't that hard to fix - I could pack the place out again but not while there's a revolving door of managers, unpleasant door staff and a myriad of staff problems.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sunday at 12:52 PM)

editor said:


> The place was already fucked before they shunted the DJ booth around. Their promotion has been awful for years - when I did the Bowie night there - selling 250 tickets in the beginning of January - they refused (or were too shit) to promote it on their social media channels despite multiple requests and the fact I'm going to pack the place out.
> 
> Although they did manage it the day after, showing my busy crowd with the caption, "we're keeping the Bowie vibes going tonight." The fucking useless wankers.
> 
> And it really isn't that hard to fix - I could pack the place out again but not while there's a revolving door of managers, unpleasant door staff and a myriad of staff problems.




socials tell me its david boowies birthday today....were you planning a a commemorative event this year...?


----------



## editor (Monday at 3:04 PM)

cuppa tee said:


> socials tell me its david boowies birthday today....were you planning a a commemorative event this year...?


No, I'm holding off till after the next New Year when I should have something special lined up.


----------



## cuppa tee (Monday at 5:46 PM)

editor said:


> No, I'm holding off till after the next New Year when I should have something special lined up.



....some bowie fans in my orbit might expect nothing less than a second coming such is their levil of almost religious devotion.


----------



## editor (Yesterday at 4:47 PM)

So let me tell you how every meeting I've had with the last _infinity-squared_ Dogstar managers have gone.

"Hi, I'm local and thought I'd pop in and say I'd be happy to help promote any forthcoming nights at the Dogstar on my website, which is Brixton's biggest. We can run a free page of listings if you can just forward them to us. I'm not asking for anything in return - I'd just like to see the place do better."

And then nothing. If they can't even be fucking bothered to spend 60 seconds to get free publicity for their upcoming shows is it any wonder that the place is empty?

Oh, and their tatty A board outside hasn't changed since New Year's Day.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

With management like that, no wonder Portobello mugged a load of their pubs off Antic from right under their noses.


----------

